# Official Pro Wrestling Thread #1: IWC Victory Night Discussion



## Agmaster (Jan 1, 2011)

That dudebuster who gate crashes with hawkins.


----------



## JJ (Jan 1, 2011)

Previous Thread here: 



> Due to some forum changes, any Sports Bar threads over 10,000 posts will be closed and a new one will have to be made. This will have to be the norm from here on out.  This is effective immediately. If you have any questions please feel free to pm me.
> 
> 
> Titles will have to be done to be something like Part 1 or Thread 1 or whatever.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 1, 2011)

HHH is gonna win the royal rumble isnt he?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

.....and whom is Hawkins? I am sorry but its been 3 months already....


----------



## b0rt (Jan 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> *GOOD ONE, D00D!*​



fuck yea buds!!!


----------



## Grandia (Jan 1, 2011)

i just realised Edge held the world title (6 times) compared to HHH (5 times), WWE really has a hard on for Edge

Edge is cool tho


----------



## b0rt (Jan 1, 2011)

he gets boring fast though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, I need the Bobby 'The Brain' Heenan DVD.


----------



## Vice (Jan 1, 2011)

I want the Rock-Austin rivalry DVD and the Raw sets when they get to the Attitude Era. I just pray they don't butcher it with the censoring and editing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Bobby said:


> I want the Rock-Austin rivalry DVD and the Raw sets when they get to the Attitude Era. I just pray they don't butcher it with the censoring and editing.



 Your prayers will go unanswered.


 And is it me or does Edge personify transitional champion? How is it you can be a 10 time world champion in the span of 4-5 years? That is a crazy amount of times to be champs and lose it.  Is there anyone just as bad as Edge in this category?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2011)

In not so important news. John Morrison apparently dumped Melina.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Matt Hardy-Edge-Melina female version please.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2011)

They almost have to turn him heel now. There are rules to dumping a woman, not on her birthday, not on any holiday that promotes happiness, and never when things are goin bad for her.

The idea of a Hardy-Lita-Edge thing is interesting, but only if they make Maxine the other woman.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 1, 2011)

Attitude Era... meh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 1, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> In not so important news. John Morrison apparently dumped Melina.



Yeah, it's not like they haven't broken up 123940781239048 times before. 

Oh wait...they have.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2011)

Actually it's only been twice. The first time it was cause of her fling with Batista.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2011)

I changed my mind about Punk. They should put the man on commentary and keep him there. It's not that he isn't a great wrestler. It's that he's an EPIC color commentator.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> .....and whom is Hawkins? I am sorry but its been 3 months already....


Dude...watch superstars.  It washes the  crappiness of "A B and C" clean out.  Pure "sports entertainment" exhibitions.  And the commentator are chillax.





Grandia said:


> HHH is gonna win the royal rumble isnt he?


*comes in, squashes Punk, Miz, Nexus as a face, making the stable of The Generation of Rex for some bs king asspull with Cena and other MEers*

"NOONE GETS OVER!!!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 1, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Actually it's only been twice. The first time it was cause of her fling with Batista.



For Batista, these things aren't flings. It's just a way of life.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes I know. Batista sleeps with anything with tits.


----------



## Vox (Jan 1, 2011)

Because he fucks diva's? Riiiiiight.

Anywho, they still have the Intercontinental Title on Ziggles? Hopefully that means that Swagger is gonna get another run at the WHC.

...just sayin'

EDIT: I'm totally getting me one of those Punk shirts.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2011)

InBrightestDay said:


> Kaval either gets underrated or _hugely_ overrated. Kaval lies in between, IMO. A solid talent, but kind of unspectactular. Trent Barretta is pretty much in the same boat at this point (but is younger), except Kaval wrestled on DAINDYS~! so that automatically makes him superior to the majority of mid-card talents WWE have, apparently.
> 
> I'd say Trent is cleanly the better baby-face in peril, although thats something Ki really only improved on once he arrived in FCW.



You had me at the beginning, but lost me after the first sentence. Even as indy hating as I am, the indies have shown me the greatness Kaval can pull off


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

WWE offering refunds to fans at live event because Cena is unable to wrestle? Are there not other wrestlers there?

I could hypothetically go to a live event, ask for a refund, and watch actual entertaining wrestlers. I hate Cena.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 3, 2011)

Stark said:


> WWE offering refunds to fans at live event because Cena is unable to wrestle? Are there not other wrestlers there?
> 
> I could hypothetically go to a live event, ask for a refund, and watch actual entertaining wrestlers. I hate Cena.



So offering a refund because the biggest star wont be here is bad?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2011)

Saying Cena is anything less than a fantastic Pro-Wrestler is delusional at this point. I would accept him not being someones cup of tea, but anything else you hear is *complete* bullshit.

More news on Kong...



> According to a report by Jason Powell of Prowrestling.net, WWE officials asked Awesome Kong (Kia Stevens) to clear up her legal situation in Florida before going to work for the company. As noted a few weeks ago, Stevens turned herself in to the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office so her "driving without a license" charge could be resolved.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 3, 2011)

Its gonna be interesting to see how Kong will be used in the E. I can see the "creative" team putting her in a short lived feud againts Tamina, as they fight it out for da love of Santino, or sum shit like dat. We'll see wat happens.
.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 3, 2011)

Kong should go in Nexus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

She will be used as a body guard at first for laycool


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to see Kong destroy Beth Phoenix. That'd be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2011)

kong might make the divas division interesting again.. we'll see.. 

so tonight begins the RR build-up.. i dunno i want kofi to win it....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 3, 2011)

Well...it looks like Morrison's chances on winning the strap have gone up in smoke. The match is on RAW, _and_ its the opening match of the night? It aint looking too good for Morrison. lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

No rated R Superstar...it just leaves us more time for Nexus/Cena....YES!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

So after Miz (inevitably) retains, who will be the #1 contender for Royal Rumble?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

They will think of some bullshit for someone.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

Nevermind, apparently there's going to be a Steel Cage match to determine it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

barret VS. Nexus punk? Cena IS Injured


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not see who will be in it. The only people who are contenders are Sheamus, Orton, Cena(injured) and CM Punk. Anyone else is a joke.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Good first match of 2011, I hope that JoMo gets more of a ME push than just giving Miz cred tonite.  Also, whom else dreads SD 2/3 with Rey and LMS with Kane and Edge?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 3, 2011)

I like Miz, but imo, his promos are becoming highly repetitive. Same shit different promo, most of the time, imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Good first match of 2011, I hope that JoMo gets more of a ME push than just giving Miz cred tonite.  *Also, whom else dreads SD 2/3 with Rey and LMS with Kane and Edge?*



*Raises hand*



Rated R Superstar said:


> I like Miz, but imo, his promos are becoming highly repetitive. Same shit different promo, most of the time, imo.



 Yeah it certainly has lost it novelty hasn't it? So much for even being considered a knock off Rock.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think it'll be Punk or Cena, since they're just kicking off their rivalry (not to mention Cena's injury). That'll probably culminate at WM.

I don't think Barret's well enough yet, so I'm thinking at least Randy Orton.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed.  It's almost like if Miz chilled out, he wouldn't be annoying to smarks.  I almost think he's so bad on purpose, because he WAS better.  It's SO strange.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

MIZ Promos Same bS different Monday Its boring now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Just let Sheamus win the cage match. Why another Miz/Orton match? That had to be the most forgettable rivalry ever.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk bringing lulz.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

Barret bringing dullz.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

Called It Punk vs. Barret


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Called It Punk vs. Barret



 Called it wrong then because there was no Punk vs Barret.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

I called Orton.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

I called Sheamus.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2011)

I called my mom.

On the phone.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Good first match of 2011, I hope that JoMo gets more of a ME push than just giving Miz cred tonite.  *Also, whom else dreads SD 2/3 with Rey* and LMS with Kane and Edge?



What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk could care less about a prop title.





InBrightestDay said:


> What. The. Fuck?


Two outta three falls.  Didn't say it well cuz I assumed we were all watching raw.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 3, 2011)

Its obviously going to be Sheamus.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2011)

Mysterio-Del Rio is going to rock.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

InBrightestDay said:


> Mysterio-Del Rio is going to rock.


You are on drugs.  It *has *rocked.  It's time is passed.  It is time for ADR to move on.  This is what Rey does.  Has a long feud with really good talent.  Loses at first.  Beats the odds then comes back and ultimately prevails, almost always damaging cred.  Ziggler, Punk, Swagger are examples.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 3, 2011)

What Agmaster said. Mysterio buries people.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

0 h look Punk vs . Barret soon lol


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 4, 2011)

> You are on drugs.







> It *has *rocked.  It's time is passed.  It is time for ADR to move on.  This is what Rey does.  Has a long feud with really good talent.  Loses at first.  Beats the odds then comes back and ultimately prevails, almost always damaging cred.



If memory serves, these two have only had two singles matches on Television, and no one-on-one PPV matches together. If you're complaining about a blow-off match for a feud that hasn't made Del Rio look weak in the slightest, as well as about a match that will without a doubt be off the charts, I honestly don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Called it wrong then because there was no Punk vs Barret.


You were saying?


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2011)

Mysterio is not a underdog, when you win like  95% of your matches and are a multitime WHC you become a  favorite 

Jomo worked his ass off in that FCA match, he deserves another shot down the line, he'll probably be in the chamber next month but i doubt he'll win that, 

I could see Cena not winning the rumble and continuing his fued with punk to WM since i doubt they'll have time for a singles match 

 I have a question for you guys, who are the top 3 hottest faces atm?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

InBrightestDay said:


> If memory serves, these two have only had two singles matches on Television, and *no one-on-one PPV matches together.* If you're complaining about a blow-off match for a feud that hasn't made Del Rio look weak in the slightest, as well as about a match that will without a doubt be off the charts, I honestly don't know what to say to you.


That may or may not be true.  In fact, I believe my complaint is rooted in them having what was a good blow off match on a ppv then rey returning after 2 weeks out.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 4, 2011)

...

They never had a singles match on a PPV together. They were scheduled to at TLC, and we know the rest.


----------



## Vox (Jan 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> Mysterio is not a underdog, when you win like  95% of your matches and are a multitime WHC you become a  favorite
> 
> Jomo worked his ass off in that FCA match, he deserves another shot down the line, he'll probably be in the chamber next month but i doubt he'll win that,
> 
> ...



Hottest 3 faces right now are Orton, Cena and Edge.

And, like I said waaaay before, Christian is winning the RR.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 4, 2011)

All I have to say about Christian winning the rumble is this. TNA.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 4, 2011)

Like, he wont win because he was in TNA? Of all the conclusions you could come to as to why Christian wont get a push, thats the least likely, IMO.

The SD main-event scene has been pretty awful as of late, though (mainly because of Edge-Kane. The aforementioned Mysterio-Del Rio matches were great, as was Big Shows mid-card stuff), adding Christian to the mix would be helpful. Unlikely, but if there was ever a time to pull the trigger on elevating him, theirs no better time than the present. Frankly, I don't think he's needed in the mid-card anymore with Masters, Henry, Goldust etc. all on the case. He's not getting any younger either. I say go for it.


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2011)

I like Edge and all but he bores me at times


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 4, 2011)

So... John Morrison for MITB at Mania?  That'll probably be sidelined as well.

I honestly don't see how he'll get to the top without that.


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope not he deserves a 1 on 1 shot somehow


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> I hope not he deserves a 1 on 1 shot somehow



I agree with you totally. I was just thinking if there was a step up the ladder so to speak in the coming PPVs, it would be MITB at Mania. But a singles match in-front of 70,000+ is a good way to get your credentials up. 

As a matter of fact, if Morrison was to get a singles match at Mania, it would be his first.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't see Morrison winning the title at all. Just a main event filler to make new feuds. Same as Del Rio just can't see the guy actually winning it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ whatever you're smoking, pass it on..

del rio could make a better champion than edge and kane put together..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 4, 2011)

Morrison doesn't need to be WWE champion, just HeavyWeight champion.. it's the lesser of the two titles, plus, he can drop it to del rio a PPV later.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2011)

InBrightestDay said:


> ...
> 
> They never had a singles match on a PPV together. They were scheduled to at TLC, and we know the rest.



That's because Rey had some huge ear infection, but continued to wrestle anyway. So they limited the amount of time he'd actually have to do anything physical by throwing him into tag matches and Fatal 4-Ways.

Not sure if it was his idea or WWE making him do it. They don't have alot of people to rely on on both shows now.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^ whatever you're smoking, pass it on..
> 
> del rio could make a better champion than edge and kane put together..



Maybe in your opinion, but wrestling doesn't work that way. I should know, I'm a writer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> Maybe in your opinion, but wrestling doesn't work that way. I should know, I'm a writer.



i know it doesn't 

but it would look better on him than those two.. 

miz in no way looks to be as a credible champion but he is, because he busted his ass off.. 

for one thing, del rio looks like a damn pro wrestler with a believable gimmick


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> miz in no way looks to be as a credible champion but he is, *because he busted his ass off.. *
> 
> for one thing, del rio looks like a damn pro wrestler with a believable gimmick


Not really, it's that combined with the missing demographic in wwe.  young adult males.  and well,vicarious living.  Miz is NOT that tough, cool, smart, slick, etc.  But he's refined, processed, and most of us think we could do his job.  Tell me how that does not make a heel tailor made to smarks.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE has been trying to court specific demographics for some time now.

Which is alienating all of the fans from the Attitude Era.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Basically they are trying to recreate the 80's-early 90's vibe of clear cut heroes and villains in modern times. Right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 4, 2011)

80-early 90s ? It has always been clear cut who is good and who is bad in pro wrestling. They basically tell you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> 80-early 90s ? It has always been clear cut who is good and who is bad in pro wrestling. They basically tell you.



 Attitude era and other companies in that time kind of muddled that up by introducing tweeners.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2011)

The Attitude Era really reflected the general feel of that time period.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2011)

they can't capture that era(80s) with guys like ziggler reminding us of billy gunn every 5 minutes.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2011)

thats so ture too...


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw a local wrestling event on one of the local cable access channels in my area.

I saw a tag match involving Charlie Haas & Billy Gunn.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> they can't capture that era(80s) with guys like ziggler reminding us of billy gunn every 5 minutes.



 His hair reminds of Flairs. Starts out slick by time the match ends its a mess.


 and he looks like Christopher Lambert


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2011)

well good for u man..


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> His hair reminds of Flairs. Starts out slick by time the match ends its a mess.
> 
> 
> and he looks like Christopher Lambert



such a shame he doesn't have flairs ring psychology.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 4, 2011)

Or taste in ring attire. Ziggles is seriously too white to make the zebra print work.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 4, 2011)

wow, wwe really doesnt want kofi to go anywhere?

smackdown spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kofi wins the ic belt, dolph wins a seperate match (cody vs drew vs big show vs dolph) to be the new no 1 contender for the world title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

I told you Kofi was taking Shelton's place...I just wished I was wrong.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I told you Kofi was taking Shelton's place...I just wished I was wrong.



you never know he could win mitb with the ic belt ( i hope)

anyways it looks Wade Barrett 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is a permanent smackdown member according to spoilers? atleast until the next draft


----------



## Vox (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I told you Kofi was taking Shelton's place...I just wished I was wrong.



Best place for him. I find myself going to get something to eat/switching the channel when he's on my telly. A bit of a bore.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2011)

I liked Benjamin more in ring although they both lack personality.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Regardless, Ziggler getting a world title shot over Swagger is fucking laughable and bad booking tbh. Swag has potential at least to be a draw. Ziggler in his current persona could never draw no matter how many years he'd be worked on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I liked Benjamin more in ring although they both lack personality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Ahem.....EXCUSE ME! But with that he does not really need to since he is horrible on the mic.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 5, 2011)

Gail Kim is gonna get fired this year isnt she?


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually, when i see ziggler in ring, his look reminds me more of Mr. Perfect than anyone else.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Actually, when i see ziggler in ring, his look reminds me more of Mr. Perfect than anyone else.



Apparently alot of people see that. Apparently thats the idea behind the whole I Am Perfection thing.

I like Ziggles, but I dont see him as a main eventer.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 5, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> I don't see Morrison winning the title at all. Just a main event filler to make new feuds.



i always called him the white shelton benjamin


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2011)

Benjamin never got title shots, and Morrison is more over

So im guessing they really are gonna do Barret vs Taker at WM27


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I liked Benjamin more in ring although they both lack personality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Swagger is not a draw at all. No one pays to see Jack Swagger wrestle .

Also, the next PPV is the Royal Rumble. Plenty of Royal Rumbles have had guys who are not big names fight for the title on there. People pay money just to see the battle royal.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd pay

Also, to support the bolded part, Hardcore Holly got a title match at Royal Rumble one year.

HARD
CORE
HOLLY


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

GUYS.

IN FYE RIGHT.

THERE'S THIS WWE LEGENDS DVD AND SHIT RIGHT.

ON THE COVER IT HAS LEGENDS AND FORMER WORLD CHAMPIONS LIKE RIC FLAIR AND SGT. SLAUGHTER AND TWO OTHER LEGENDS, JUNKYARD DOG AND JERRY LAWLER.

BUT GUYS.

IT HAD ANOTHER LEGEND ON IT

I SWEAR TO GOD.

BUFF FUCKING BAGWELL

WITH THAT FUCKING HAT ON HIS FUCKING HEAD

LOOKIT


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually liked buff bagwell, but i'd never even think of calling him a legend...

also.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bby_g2nBeGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jan 5, 2011)

lmao lion king alright.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Holy shit that is perfect.

Also, agreed on stalling kofi.  The only valid argument I've heard is that his character is too flat.  He had the breakout against orton but there's no real continuation.  He just works unless someone messes with him.  Atleast swagger v kofi the saga will look good.

Barrett running from punk could work.

lol bagwell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> GUYS.
> 
> IN FYE RIGHT.
> 
> ...



lol buff bagwell wtf. this has to be fan edited.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I actually liked buff bagwell, but i'd never even think of calling him a legend...
> 
> also.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bby_g2nBeGQ[/YOUTUBE]


I liked him as a kid, but when I look back now I'm like "wtf was I thinking?"


Violent By Design said:


> lol buff bagwell wtf. this has to be fan edited.



I swear to you its not. When I saw it FYE I was camera-less spo I had to find a pic online to prove it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2011)

Well he IS the stuff.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 5, 2011)

The Mantastic Dragons!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i said potential draw. he's probably more over than ziggler. I mean.....is ziggler even over?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 6, 2011)

Because its my bday Friday there's a month long 15% sale for me at WWEshop.com


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i said potential draw. he's probably more over than ziggler. I mean.....is ziggler even over?





> The only reason why Swagger is a "potential" draw is because he was handed a title. Ziggler is a lot more over than when Swagger won the MIB/world title (which did not really make him more over, more credible and relevant yes - but over? not really) so I think your point is a little silly and unfair. Ziggler is over by association with Vickie at the very least.


----------



## Vox (Jan 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The only reason why Swagger is a "potential" draw is because he was handed a title. Ziggler is a lot more over than when Swagger won the MIB/world title (which did not *really make him more over*, more credible and relevant yes - but over? not really) so I think your point is a little silly and unfair. Ziggler is over by association with Vickie at the very least.



Were you watching a different Swagger title reign than everyone else? The heat that Swagger got was astonishing. Too bad the mother fucker had to go make me look bad and not carry that shit on.

EDIT: I still got his back, though. Me and my boy are going straight to the top. 

On topic, Swagger is just a more marketable man than Ziggles. Tall. Muscular. Not bad looking. He just a good poster boy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 6, 2011)

Vox said:


> Were you watching a different Swagger title reign than everyone else? The heat that Swagger got was astonishing. Too bad the mother fucker had to go make me look bad and not carry that shit on.


I don't remember him being that much over, at least to the point where people would order a PPV to see him wrestle. I would say that at the very least he couldn't have been that over since he barely appears on ppvs. If Swagger wrestled Edge instead of Ziggler at a PPV like the Royal Rumble, it would make zero difference in gates or buy rates. Which is more along my point. 





> On topic, Swagger is just a more marketable man than Ziggles. Tall. Muscular. Not bad looking. He just a good poster boy.



Dolph Ziggler is muscular and not "bad looking" (Jack Swagger sure as hell is not handsome if that is what you're implying), he is just not tall. On the flip-side, Swagger is not muscular, at least not in a way where someone can market him as. He is very lanky, has tiny bicepts, no definition in his abs and lacks a chest. Dolph Zigglers physique is more impressive and desirable.

He is (or could be) more marketable by the fact that he has a bigger frame. But the things that you pointed out do not hold much weight in my opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2011)

i bet buff is just there to piss some legends off.. its just my prediction anyways..


----------



## b0rt (Jan 6, 2011)

Ziggler has that look, he's over for sure


----------



## Starrk (Jan 6, 2011)

Ziggler has Vickie as his manager.

Do we have to see her every week?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2011)

Stark said:


> Ziggler has Vickie as his manager.
> 
> we get to see her every week




fixed :ho

10char


----------



## Starrk (Jan 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed :ho
> 
> 10char



You need to get out more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2011)

and you need a refund on that sex change you had, that pussy is not working out for you


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 6, 2011)

Likelihood of Sting heading to the Hall of Fame in 2011?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Zero to negative zero.

At best.

I think it might be the same thing as with Sammartino. Even if the WWE want him in, he'll refuse.

Also, just wanna relive some of the classic WCW moments.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack Swagger is essentially Kurt Angles replacement. He doesn't need to have the body of Ziggler.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Swagger's a really big guy who is actually mobile, which alone makes him pretty marketable (at least in WWE's eyes).

He's got a dorky Kurt Angle shtick going so being lanky actually helps I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Dolph Ziggler is muscular and not "bad looking" (Jack Swagger sure as hell is not handsome if that is what you're implying), he is just not tall. On the flip-side, Swagger is not muscular, at least not in a way where someone can market him as. He is very lanky, has tiny bicepts, no definition in his abs and lacks a chest. Dolph Zigglers physique is more impressive and desirable.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Likelihood of Sting heading to the Hall of Fame in 2011?



Is he still with TNA?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 6, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Is he still with TNA?



That's why the talks of him being inducted started. He hadn't confirmed if he had extended his contract.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2011)

Not a bad TNA tonight.

Crowd killed some parts of the show. Can't blame them for not being into the opening segment. 

Bischoff clearly likes to hear himself speak.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Eric has this curious ability, even though he can't act very well, of coming off like a great heel.
Something about his voice just screams  smarminess, cockiness and assholery.

I dunno why.


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, 50 biggest matches in history:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant - WrestleMania 3
2. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior - WrestleMania 6
3. The Rock vs. Steve Austin - WrestleMania 17
4. Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat - WrestleMania 3
5. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon - WrestleMania 10
6. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin - WrestleMania 13
7. The Rock vs. Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania 18
8. Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - WrestleMania 10
9. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - IYH: Badd Blood
10. Bret Hart vs. The British Bulldog - SummerSlam 1992
11. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 12
12. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - Royal Rumble 2000
13. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit - WrestleMania 20
14. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series 1997
15. The Undertaker vs. Mankind - King of the Ring 1998
16. Steve Austin vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 14
17. Team Canada vs. Team USA - IYH: Canadian Stampede
18. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin - Survivor Series 1996
19. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - WrestleMania 26
20. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior - WrestleMania 7
21. 1992 Royal Rumble
22. Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - SummerSlam 1994
23. Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage - WrestleMania 5
24. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair - WrestleMania 8
25. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003
26. Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H - SummerSlam 2002
27. Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect - SummerSlam 1991
28. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 21
29. TLC 1 - SummerSlam 2000
30. Triangle Ladder Match - WrestleMania 16
31. The Rock vs. Triple H - Backlash 2000
32. Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - WrestleMania 24
33. Money in the Bank - WrestleMania 21
34. Steve Austin vs. Triple H - No Way Out 2001
35. TLC 2 - WrestleMania 17
36. The Ultimate Warrior vs. Honky Tonk Man - SummerSlam 1988
37. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - WrestleMania 25
38. Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar - No Way Out 2004
39. Steve Austin vs. Vince McMahon - St. Valentine's Day Massacre
40. The Rock vs. Triple H - Judgment Day 2000
41. Diesel vs. Shawn Michaels - IYH: Good Friends, Better Enemies
42. Shawn Michaels vs. Jeff Jarrett - IYH: 2
43. Rob Van Dam vs. John Cena - One Night Stand 2006
44. Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - SummerSlam 1995
45. Elimination Chamber - Survivor Series 2002
46. Triple H vs. Mick Foley - No Way Out 2000
47. Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - WrestleMania 19
48. Steve Austin vs. The Rock - WrestleMania 15
49. Steve Austin vs. Shawn Michaels - King of the Ring 1997
50. Diesel vs. Bret Hart - Survivor Series 1995




Agree or agree? Remember, these are the *biggest* matches, not necessarily the best matches.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a ridiculous, 90's wanked list.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Bret/Austin should be put above Shawn/Razo. It was a nice ladder match and all but I really don't think it was that "big". The feud between Hart and Austin made their WrestleMania match much more colossal and the outcome is one of the most talked about finishes in wrestling history. It was phenomenal storytelling all-around.

And of course these are all just WWF/E matches so I guess it be pointless of me to point out the other wrestling federations that produced great matches in the last 50 years.


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That is a ridiculous, 90's wanked list.



I'm not seeing the problem here.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think Bret/Austin should be put above Shawn/Razo. It was a nice ladder match and all but I really don't think it was that "big". The feud between Hart and Austin made their WrestleMania match much more colossal and the outcome is one of the most talked about finishes in wrestling history. It was phenomenal storytelling all-around.
> 
> And of course these are all just WWF/E matches so I guess it be pointless of me to point out the other wrestling federations that produced great matches in the last 50 years.



Well, this is in response to the Fed's dvd coming out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough.

And with any list this big things are gonna get murky the more you go down the line. But I think the first...5 or 10 are pretty solid.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2011)

What's so great about HBK/Jarrett?


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What's so great about HBK/Jarrett?



The match itself is nearly flawless, but that was the one I questioned the most. What should be put in place of it?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Vile said:


> The match itself is nearly flawless, but that was the one I questioned the most. What should be put in place of it?



Any Warrior match since we're talking about big, top drawing matches here.

I could give a shit about lists.


----------



## Vox (Jan 6, 2011)

Any list without Cena v Batista @ Summerslam 2008 is lacking. That match was huge.


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2011)

Warrior-Rude immediately jumps to mind.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2011)

Vox said:


> Any list without Cena v Batista @ Summerslam 2008 is lacking. That match was huge.



Yet that list has a match between hbk and diesel that probably didn't draw a dime.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Ok, 50 biggest matches in history:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For my money there is only one match bigger than Rock/Hogan, and thats Hogan/Andre


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Yet that list has a match between hbk and diesel that probably didn't draw a dime.



Uh... Shawn/Diesel was big. It was the match that established Shawn as a legitimate champion and was Nash's swan song in the WWF.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Uh... Shawn/Diesel was big. It was the match that established Shawn as a legitimate champion and was Nash's swan song in the WWF.



did it draw good money? 

If we're only talking about big in terms of the match hype and quality might as well put hbk/y2j from WM19 up there as well as cena/trips and cena/hbk.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2011)

There's hardly any information on the criteria for that list, but looking at it is pretty clear that "big" is not a synonym for drawing in that context. There are many matches there that are not stereotypical headline matches.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 7, 2011)

apart from the diva's match, great smackdown


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2011)

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series 1997 should be top 5. Shawn vs Undertaker WM 25 should be considered for top 10 instead of the WM26 match. As well as Taker/Mankind King of The Ring 1998. The final Austin/Rock WM match should also be on the list. That match was practically the closing of the times, while the Kurt/Lesner match was the beginning of another. WM19 was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2011)

I still think Hogan/Warrior was the best Hogan match at a WrestleMainia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

Vile said:


> Ok, 50 biggest matches in history:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so i believe this list is basically hype + draw right? 

i believe the first kane/taker match is missing, ppl were shitting themselves with that feud, it was a year in the making for god's sake.. and "*13. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit - WrestleMania 20*" really?

lesnar vs. eddie was much more bigger imho..

and like someone said, the first cena/batista match should have been in.. also cena/rvd should have been higher.. 

now looking at it, it was really 90s wank.. plus they completely ignored ecw and wcw matches.. sting/hogan while shit, was bigger than anything e did in the attitude era except austin/rock.

sabu/funk(first barbedwire match) and tazz/bigelow got ppl talking as well.. 

all in all, could have been better imho..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2011)

Honestly if we were going for biggest WCW matches, especially in he late 90s, I'd go with Nash/Goldberg at StarrCade '98.

Awful finish and unremarkable match but the hype was fucking enormous.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the lack of matches from the past 2 years. 

Shawn vs Taker @ WM25? Talk about hyped to death.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Honestly if we were going for biggest WCW matches, especially in he late 90s, I'd go with Nash/Goldberg at StarrCade '98.
> 
> Awful finish and unremarkable match but the hype was fucking enormous.



hogan/sting was much bigger though..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2011)

I just want to say that Number 10 on the list, Bret/Bulldog in '92, was fucking amazing. Not only was it a great match, it had possibly the biggest pop in history when Davey won. It was frickin' insane from what I saw in the actual match and heard from people who were actually there.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 7, 2011)

just saw HHH's first match.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice to see them trying to elevate Ziggler to main event. He deserves it and is over with the crowd. He came a long way from being Chavo's caddy and part of the Spirit Squad. Saw his redebut match against Batista a couple years ago. It was actually a pretty good match. Batista could put smaller guys over. Dave also had a great match with Elijah Burke a couple weeks later.

Looks like Barrett got moved to SD.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Eric has this curious ability, even though he can't act very well, of coming off like a great heel.
> Something about his voice just screams  smarminess, cockiness and assholery.
> 
> I dunno why.



Yeah, he's very good at it. 

He would seem all the more better surrounded by a crowd of 30K people booing him.

I think TNA can make it work, but again...that crowd. They seem so lost sometimes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler better win his title match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2011)

only problem with dolph winning would be I would look back at the spirit squad and have to tell my past self how wrong I am about one of them winning the top title of a brand.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> only problem with dolph winning would be I would look back at the spirit squad and have to tell my past self how wrong I am about one of them winning the top title of a brand.



Doesn't seem like that big of a problem.   Dolph Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2011)

I think Del Rio will win the world title before Ziggler, tbh.

I'm not sold that Ziggler would be over if he didn't have Vicki around to draw nuclear heat.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ziggler's your typical filler Rumble challenger. Not a chance in hell he's winning the title. They're just running with the built-in Vickie-is-Edge's-ex-wife feud there.

Del Rio will certainly win the title before Ziggler. I'm just curious who of Del Rio or Barrett will win the title first. Both will have to wait until after Mania no doubt but I think it's a toss-up.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2011)

Barrett would be the champ that SD has been needing for the longest of time now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2011)

Man Big Show was a beast last night. Kicked out of a chair shot, Beautiful Disaster, Zig-Zag, AND Future Shock!....where has this Big Show been?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfXeBOsNoqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2011)

So.....how will you all feel when ADR gets drafted to Raw?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So.....how will you all feel when ADR gets drafted to Raw?



 Before I answer this, may I ask why you have not updated a certain thing in your sig?


 And the answer to your question is most upset, unless they move some of the current main eventers to SD. Either Cena or Orton has to go....which will never happen.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2011)

Love this mashup

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2rYG3CCsKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2011)

Reportedly, Rob Van Dams opponent for Genesis will be...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the debuting Matt Hardy.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Reportedly, Rob Van Dams opponent for Genesis will be...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hopefully he lost some major weight.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Reportedly, Rob Van Dams opponent for Genesis will be...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2011)

Over/under on Matt's debut weight...

300 

Maybe he'll pull a Mickie James and got into crazy good shape during his layoff...yeah right.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 8, 2011)

With Matt Hardy joining his brother, it won't be long til police search the Impact Zone under the suspicion it's a front for a cocaine factory.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 9, 2011)

What with the IWC's fascination about Hardy's weight??


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, being in shape is kind of important when it comes to anything that involves, you know, moving.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt was a wrestler for ten years and was out of shape for about one year.
Oh dear god no!

And the IWC only fixate on his weight because they're all fat white nerds who can't actually wrestle and wish that they had been able to fuck Lita.

Unfortunately for them Lita may be a total slut but she has _some_ standards. She wouldn't even look at most of the IWC.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt's to busy making vids about Lita to wrestle


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

$500,000 watch
Link removed

It's a shame Nash will only ever be remembered for the botched Jacknife. That is some pretty impressive strength for a guy who was never really billed as a strong man.

Kinda explains why Nash's legs are all fucked up though.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Love this mashup
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2rYG3CCsKw[/YOUTUBE]



I gotta admit that that is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 9, 2011)

Never understood the obsession with matt. He was over his old weight for about a year after some serious injury problems....

If you want to complain about fat wrestlers, theirs been tons of them in wrestling history, and no one ever complains about them..


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> It's a shame Nash will only ever be remembered for the botched Jacknife. That is some pretty impressive strength for a guy who was never really billed as a strong man.
> ...



The botch wasn't even his fault. A 500-pound Big Show basically dead weighted him, but yes... that is an impressive display of power.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

lol you guys are really ignorant when it comes to lifting. Nash is weak as hell, a person who is Nash' size that can't do a powerbomb to the Giant is weak. And 500 pounds O_o...one word - Kayfabe.

Matt Hardy gets flack for being fat because he is fat. Every wrestler has gotten flack for being fat, so I don't get that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

....what? First,lifting 500 pounds is not the same as powerbombing a 500 pound person.

For God's sake, Nash is 7 feet. This is not like the tiny but very strong Vader who could powerbomb with the best of them. It wouldn't be as impressive as with Nash because Kevin has to get the eopponent up much, much further. 

If anything, a guy Nash's size would have a harder time than a normal-sized man in lifting The Giant for a power bomb.

And no, Paul wa s alegit 500 pounder around the end of his WCW run and when he headed to the WWF. When Nash Jacknife'd him the first couple of times he was definitely no 500 pounds but he would add on the weight later on.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Never understood the obsession with matt. He was over his old weight for about a year after some serious injury problems....



This

It was basically a rupture somewhere in his intestines that caused his weight gain.  It was undiagnosed for a long while and even though he was doing all the right things with training, his old diet had basically become bad for him.  He changed it and was getting back to his old size before his release request was granted.

Also Matt's Weight gain/loss for his size is a LOT less than Big Shows who fluctuates between 370 and 500 pounds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 9, 2011)

People make fun of Matt's weight because it's fun to do. I mean, even Cody Rhodes did it in a promo. 

"Version 1...now version DONE!"

That shit was till cold as hell though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ....what? First,lifting 500 pounds is not the same as powerbombing a 500 pound person.


What You do know that when you power bomb someone you *lift* someone. I mean I have no idea what you're talking about. Do you mean bench press or something? If so who the hell is talking about that . Also it would be easier to power bomb something than bench (which is what I'm assuming you're talking about in your post) 500 pounds, not to mention you can use the entire strength of your body versus just your pectoral muscles. Not to mention it is a work, which obviously means the big show is trying to help him (and obviously they messed up). 





> For God's sake, Nash is 7 feet. This is not like the tiny but very strong Vader who could powerbomb with the best of them. It wouldn't be as impressive as with Nash because Kevin has to get the eopponent up much, much further.
> 
> If anything, a guy Nash's size would have a harder time than a normal-sized man in lifting The Giant for a power bomb.


 I have no idea why you're bringing up stockiness. No one is comparing Kevin Nash to Vader so I don't see what relevance your post has.Calling Kevin Nash strong is just silly. His legs are made out of glass, he has no high _functional_ strength and never has. I could probably turn Kevin Nash into a pretzel and he's twice my size. 



> And no, Paul wa s alegit 500 pounder around the end of his WCW run and when he headed to the WWF. When Nash Jacknife'd him the first couple of times he was definitely no 500 pounds but he would add on the weight later on.


No he wasn't, the Giant didn't enter the 500 range in till he became a fat ass. He is clearly a 400 pounder, 450 tops.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 9, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Never understood the obsession with matt. He was over his old weight for about a year after some serious injury problems....
> 
> If you want to complain about fat wrestlers, theirs been tons of them in wrestling history, and no one ever complains about them..


Because the injury isn't why Matt is fat. Watch any of those videso he puts out online, namely the last one with Jeff dissing CM PUnk. THE FUCKER IS ALWAYS STUFFING HIS FAT FACE


Violent By Design said:


> lol you guys are really ignorant when it comes to lifting. Nash is weak as hell, a person who is Nash' size that can't do a powerbomb to the Giant is weak. And 500 pounds O_o...one word - Kayfabe.


This. Even as a Nash fanboy I'll admit this. 

As for Show, if he ever was 500 pounds (which I always have and still doubt) it wasn't in WCW. Hell when he signed with WWF he was only a tad bigger than Kane and Taker.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt got fat cuz everyone knows that hes a stoner who often got the late nite munchies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What You do know that when you power bomb someone you *lift* someone. I mean I have no idea what you're talking about. Do you mean bench press or something? If so who the hell is talking about that . Also it would be easier to power bomb something than bench (which is what I'm assuming you're talking about in your post) 500 pounds, not to mention you can use the entire strength of your body versus just your pectoral muscles. Not to mention it is a work, which obviously means the big show is trying to help him (and obviously they messed up).



Show only messed up the one time when he didn't help Nash at all. Trying to lift and flip dead weight bE impossible for most wrestlers, let alone someone like Nash.



> I have no idea why you're bringing up stockiness. No one is comparing Kevin Nash to Vader so I don't see what relevance your post has.Calling Kevin Nash strong is just silly. His legs are made out of glass, he has no high _functional_ strength and never has. I could probably turn Kevin Nash into a pretzel and he's twice my size.



Uh...turn him into a pretzel? You're saying you could lift and twist around a 7 foot 300 pounder?

And you clearly didn't understand what I meant. You said guys Nash's size should be able to do that but that's bullshit. Guys Nash's size are less likely to be able to bom Big Show by virtue of their size.

They have to lift Paul much higher than others would. In short if someone like Lesnar bombed Show, it be much less impressive than Nash because Nash has to do a lot more work. (though Lesnar's running powerbomb was sick even if Show got himself up in the air)



Chaos Ghost said:


> As for Show, if he ever was 500 pounds (which I always have and still doubt) it wasn't in WCW. Hell when he signed with WWF he was only a tad bigger than Kane and Taker.



He was a helluva lot smaller in his early WWF days than he was in WCW. I recall looking at him when he came to WWF and thinking "he doesn't look half as scary as he did in WCW".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 9, 2011)

IDK what you saw then. I mean, WCW show pulled out fucking dropkicks and shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

Indeed. But that doesn't mean he wasn't heavier in WCW. It just means he was more agile.

Which makes sense given he was younger. And in this business, with his condition, a few years can make a lot of differences in your level of mobility. I bet his neck getting fucked up didn't do him any favors.

He still was pretty agiel in his first couple years in WWE though. I remember when he wrestled Big Boss Man at No Mercy he was still capable of doing the "flip up" thing where you are laying flat on your back and kick your legs to get back to your feet. That's something I usually only see from much, much smaller guys.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never seen Big Show ever do a kip up.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4ZNkfoGJo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lol, this is an assisted flip up. 


I'm more impressed with this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71QG0LbhOOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

What the fuc....where my thread gooo....this is garbage...we are talking about big show...

Kaz broke Lethal's neck.  Madison is still the best heel noone notices.  She is SO good.

Edit; and i see I am post #2.  Yeah yeah.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 9, 2011)

I've counted 2 strikes in total in the MCMG-Beer Money match so far. Terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

Vile said:


> I've never seen Big Show ever do a kip up.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2011)

Even if he used the rope, impressive. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Total Nonstop Assholes.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 9, 2011)

every wrestler gets flack for being fat? big show got very little, dusty rhodes made a career at that weight....goldust put on a good amount too, no one seemed to care....no one came close to go as crazy as they have over matt, and matt had an injury that caused it.

You can claim he eats all the time, because you saw a few videos of him eating..but...I dont know about you, but I eat every day too, thats normal. Now if you go spend a week with him, 24/7, and watch him constantly eat, then you can have the right to make that claim as fact, until then, try not to assume so much.

As for the power bomb, by its nature, theres not just a lot the other wrestler can do to help with the lift. Nash powerbombing the giant was impressive. simple as that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow...talking about Big Show.

Seriously, that overrated waste of space Kazarian broke Lethal's neck?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Show only messed up the one time when he didn't help Nash at all. Trying to lift and flip dead weight bE impossible for most wrestlers, let alone someone like Nash.


Ummm... watch the Souled Out botch again. Show didn't sandbag Nash. Nash was too damn weak to actually get Show level so that he didn't get spiked on his fucking head.




> Uh...turn him into a pretzel? You're saying you could lift and twist around a 7 foot 300 pounder?


You don't have to lift someone to "turn them into a pretzel". 



> And you clearly didn't understand what I meant. You said guys Nash's size should be able to do that but that's bullshit. Guys Nash's size are less likely to be able to bom Big Show by virtue of their size.
> 
> They have to lift Paul much higher than others would. In short if someone like Lesnar bombed Show, it be much less impressive than Nash because Nash has to do a lot more work. (though Lesnar's running powerbomb was sick even if Show got himself up in the air)


Height has NOTHING to do with functional strength. Also, do you understand how the powerbomb works in the first place? Only freakishly powerful bastards like Lesnar and Vader can do them to damn near anyone without needing help from the one taking the move. Nash's functional strength is shit and even more than a decade ago he was struggling with cruisers who were doing their best to help him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not the one who said height had omething to do with strength. That was VBD who said guys Nash's size should be able to do what Nash did no problem.

As for Nash having trouble with Cruisers...since when? I've seen him knife much bigger guys with no real problem.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm not the one who said height had omething to do with strength. That was VBD who said guys Nash's size should be able to do what Nash did no problem.



You:


> They have to lift Paul much higher than others would.






> As for Nash having trouble with Cruisers...since when?


'98-99-ish. It's when he stopped doing actual powerbombs and started doing what most of the 'net coined "Poochiedrops".


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Getting off the subject of Nash, TNA is the greatest comedy fed this side of DDT.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Why do people call him Big Poochie anyway?

As for power, I was always impressed by Johnny The Bull.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Because he was doggin' it in the ring. 

Taker started getting called "PoochieTaker" from the Angle feud in 2000 til the Brock feud in 2002 for the very same reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2011)

lol new thread  

and here i was thinking nobody gave a crap about genisis.. oh wait


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...talking about Big Show.
> 
> Seriously, that overrated waste of space Kazarian broke Lethal's neck?


Hopefully just sold it really well, but he thrust ensiguri'd him in the side of the neck and lethal was holding it.  One thing about tonight, lest these injuries were legit (in which case, fucking botchalot) they are masters of selling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2011)

Let it be known. I think Kazarian is the most overrated over pushed overused wrestler in the business today. He does nothing and gets a title. Sure he is probably good in the ring, but he bores me.

I'm seriously hoping this immortal angle crashes and burns. Bischoff thinks he can just make an NWO style popular heels stable. That kind of phenomenon just happens.

Lastly, Abyss as the TV champion? Can I laugh? I mean they said it was gonna be defended on TV every week or something, yet they don't! TNA has only two things goin for it, Lesbianism in their women's division, and a good tag team division.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2011)

So I just read the TNA ppv results....and still do not fully understand what I just read.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just point and laugh at 'em. Not worth the migraine trying to make sense of anything TNA tries to do.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Why do people call him Big Poochie anyway?
> 
> As for power, I was always impressed by Johnny The Bull.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm also not gonna rule out the chance that it might be genetic, since Jeff is the only druggie I know of to ever get fat



It would seem inevitable that people wh smoke a lot of pot would get fat.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

^not necessairly lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt Hardy looked like Tyler Reks last night. :rofl


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

Tyler Reks is a sexy beast!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2011)

Words fail me.

I think words fail all of us.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

nah ur right though. I just never looked hahaha. I don't even care much for TNA anyway I'm a WWE fan.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 10, 2011)

He looks like he just woke up from his sleeping spot around the subway.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

regardless of what he looks like, he does look in better shape now than in WWE. I'd say lost easily 5, possibly 10 lbs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2011)

He probably spent a lot of energy chewing his food.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2011)

At least you can't tell Jeff is making him go bald.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 10, 2011)

He looks like he wants to be Raven.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

My reaction:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Thanks for that load of proof there. Man with that surely now I'll just stop and believe you.
> 
> Here, let me take a sledge hammer to abs, and see if you can work out still. Then, over the course of a year of not being able to work out, lets see if you maintain great sha...oh wait, you just admitted to having not been in great shape in the first place, so what would you know about staying in that kind of condition?
> 
> ...



But he obviously doens't care. The man had the time and money to get in shape. How hard is it to hire a personal trainer to get into fucking shape? I mean, if normal fuckers can hire a trainer and get in shape in months, theres no reason that a professional athlete with enough money to burn (literally) can't do the same.

Also, the point I was making by saying that I am out of shape is that I, much like Matt hardy, am content being a fatass and would rather eat donut holes and sit on Twitter and Youtube all day than work out or give a darn about my physique. Difference is, I don't have a job where being a fat slob could hold me back


----------



## Starrk (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, those titles were handed around more than a joint in Harlem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt is the champion of creepy youtube videos.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt Fact: Matt Hardy has more money than you.

I really wish he'd tweet that.

Seriously, if I was Nash, Matt or any of the other wrestlers who got bashed a hundred times a day on pro wrestling forums, all I'd do is make Youtube videos of myself pissing on hundred dollar bills and telling the haters to come get it because it's more money than they'll ever make.

Then again, I'm an asshole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Then again, I'm an asshole.



You sound more like one of those fat goth teenage girl Hardy fans than an Anderson fan to me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt is more likely to pass out dead drunk after the third word out of his mouth and then proceed to shit himself while crying about Lita in his sleep.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Jeff yeah. I'm far from fat though. I'm of the skinny, pasty variety of nerd.

But if you mean Ken Anderson, I like him too. I was so happy when he won Money in the Bank in Michigan. My home state and I was living there at the time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 10, 2011)

The first inductee into the WWE Hall of Fame 2011 is going to be announced tonight. Any ideas thus far? Goldberg? The Freebirds? The Ding Dongs?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Glacier.

But seriously, maybe Arn Anderson.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Matt Fact: Matt Hardy has more money than you.
> 
> I really wish he'd tweet that.
> 
> ...


I mean, he could. Wouldn't change the fact that he's an emotionally weak fatass who hasn't achieved anything at his craft, and what he HAS accomplished has been because of the rub from his brother and whining like a bitch on the interwebz all day. 

And if Matt did post some shit like that I'd simply bring up that when a girl dumps me I dont cry online about it and then bitch about it for years later



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Matt is more likely to pass out dead drunk after the third word out of his mouth and then proceed to shit himself while crying about Lita in his sleep.





In Brightest Day! said:


> The first inductee into the WWE Hall of Fame 2011 is going to be announced tonight. Any ideas thus far? Goldberg? The Freebirds? The Ding Dongs?



I've head and think it'll be Arn. Theres rumors of hte entire Horsemen faction getting in, but without Ric, idk how I feel about that


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

MICHAEL COLE!!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Lita didn't just dump Matt. She cheated on him and then someone thought it be a bright idea to publicize the whole thing and make it into a storyline for the world to know.

Being emotionally weak is not a crime or something I'd mock anyone for. Especially if they had to deal with that level of humiliation.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 10, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I mean, he could. Wouldn't change the fact that he's an emotionally weak fatass who hasn't achieved anything at his craft, and what he HAS accomplished has been because of the rub from his brother and whining like a bitch on the interwebz all day.
> 
> And if Matt did post some shit like that I'd simply bring up that when a girl dumps me I dont cry online about it and then bitch about it for years later
> 
> ...



1. to assume matt doesnt care seems a bit odd. again.
He. Was. Injured.
Not he didnt care.
he couldnt do a damn thing about it.

why cant you figure that out? why cant you read and understand this? 

2. whats with your matt hate? did he show up at your house and throw you through a ladder?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lita didn't just dump Matt. She cheated on him and then someone thought it be a bright idea to publicize the whole thing and make it into a storyline for the world to know.
> 
> Being emotionally weak is not a crime or something I'd mock anyone for. Especially if they had to deal with that level of humiliation.


There's a lil' thing called "therapy" and with all the money he should have, he can afford a damn good one. I'm pretty sure that'd be a more constructive way to vent his anger and frustration than getting on Youtube and bitching about Lita while wasted.

Or hell, film a sex tape with a hot chick. Just do *something* other than whine and complain because there's no sympathy for him anymore like there was when this originally happened.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jan 10, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The first inductee into the WWE Hall of Fame 2011 is going to be announced tonight. Any ideas thus far? Goldberg? The Freebirds? The Ding Dongs?



My money's on Arn, but I'd love for it to be Jake "The Snake" Roberts. He was the king of promos, and he's from Georgia, so it would make sense to induct him during the Atlanta Mania.



> But he obviously doens't care. The man had the time and money to get in shape. How hard is it to hire a personal trainer to get into fucking shape? I mean, if normal fuckers can hire a trainer and get in shape in months, theres no reason that a professional athlete with enough money to burn (literally) can't do the same.



I'm not big on defending Matt these days, but he's said that the abdominal injuries he's sustained over the years have prevented him from working out that part of his body, hence the gut.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

I never knew Nash considered being gay with Hall in a storyline.

Does explain a lot of this video though.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the new Nexus angle


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 10, 2011)

Shawn Michaels for Hall of Fame. 

Too soon.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2011)

This is crazy intense


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2011)

So is Sheamus, Morrison's bitch? Because I seriously didn't expect Morrison to win that one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2011)

Jerry Lawler is a main eveneter on Raw

John Morrison is not.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2011)

And, your point is? I was just asking a simple question.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 10, 2011)

that seemed a bit uncalled for.

anyways, it was proven many times back then that he was injured and COULDNT work out.
I dont care what your "friend" did. That has absolutely NOTHING to do with this. NOTHING.
You have 0 idea of what the problem with that injury was, meaning you have no clue as to when/if he was ever able to get back to his old work outs. The only real information ever really put out was that he had to completely change his routines and diet to try and work around the injury(keeping in mind the man kept wrestling through it.)

Honestly tho, why do you care so much? Why do you go out of your way to argue with people.(dont say you dont, the last post about Jomo proves that point.)
I dont get it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Punk made me laugh.  Raw was dull, though.  They have no faith in the miz to carry the show?  that's sad.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> And, your point is? I was just asking a simple question.





SilverCross said:


> that seemed a bit uncalled for.
> 
> anyways, it was proven many times back then that he was injured and COULDNT work out.
> I dont care what your "friend" did. That has absolutely NOTHING to do with this. NOTHING.
> ...



LOL @ you both thinking my King post was related to Jareth's Morrison post, which I didn't even see. If it was, you know I would've quoted it. That was just generic Morrison ribbing. As for what you asked Jareth, Sheamus is def Morrison's bitch atm, and is on a fast track to being a jobber for the stars. Which saddens me deeply.

As for Matt, I just fucking despise that shit. Always have, always will. And him being the bitchmade crybaby that he's become in recent years certainly didn't win him any points with me.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes....lol@us for thinking a post about Jomo being a main eventer made right after a fan of jomo makes a post about him possibly being a main eventer soon....

yup. wonder how we ever coulda confused that one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Yes....lol@us for thinking a post about Jomo being a main eventer made right after a fan of jomo makes a post about him possibly being a main eventer soon....
> 
> yup. wonder how we ever coulda confused that one.



Settle down bitch. I didn't insult either of you, it just made me chuckle.

EDIT: Also I jizzed myself a little during that Del Rio/HBK segment. I've been wanting that for years. Wasnt a match but it'll do


----------



## b0rt (Jan 11, 2011)

why are we still talkin bout Matt & Lita?? that shits so old now and uninteresting.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2011)

Because modern wrestlingis just so rivetting.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 11, 2011)

what the hell is a riveting?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2011)

riveting: absorbing: capable of arousing and holding the attention.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 11, 2011)

oh okay then. 

side note: watching Raw right now, missed it last nite.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 11, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> LOL @ you both thinking my King post was related to Jareth's Morrison post, which I didn't even see. If it was, you know I would've quoted it. That was just generic Morrison ribbing. As for what you asked Jareth, Sheamus is def Morrison's bitch atm, and is on a fast track to being a jobber for the stars. Which saddens me deeply.
> 
> *As for Matt, I just fucking despise that shit. Always have, always will. And him being the bitchmade crybaby that he's become in recent years certainly didn't win him any points with me.*


*
*

LOL, um No offense, but I couldnt help myself...


----------



## Darc (Jan 11, 2011)

Chaos Ghost is hilarious for real lol.

Also 2 things, Shawn didn't say one word on the mic which was really really weird, he just dumped on Del Rio and dipped, unless Del Rio came out too early cause it looked like Shawn was about to talk. Also, Shawn being Mr wrestle mania and having a 2 year losing streak there doesn't seem right, possible Del Rio v/s HBK at WM this year? I think so.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Ghost; The first time we see a blue sky, it is a big deal.  5 years later.  Yup.  Sky is still blue, Hardy's still disappoint.

Del Rio taking the kick was good.  That's a cool way to pass atorch, imo.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2011)

I liked how Punk cleaned out Nexus, Now if the E would just get him to change Joe Hennings name back to joe henning


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 11, 2011)

Barrett attacked Show, so I guess they are going to build him against Show before sending him after UT or Edge. Ziggler is the new #1 contender. I am guessing that Edge will face Ziggler, Del Rio, and Barrett and drop the title to Barrett or Del Rio.




First inductee for HoF 2011 is HBK, which isn't surprising. Though they are doing it in Atlanta I would guess some WCW guys are going to make the majority of the class.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, time to round up a few stories in the world of Pro-Wrestling today:



> As noted in an earlier report sent to us by Kavan Hashemian regarding last night's Monday Night Raw taping in Nashville, John Cena returned to the ring since his injury wrestling in a post-show dark match teaming with Randy Orton to def. WWE Champion The Miz and CM Punk.
> 
> Cena also took to Twitter apologizing for his "language" on Raw last night and claimed he was fined by the company.
> 
> "CeNation. Lots of posts about my language last night on raw. I do apologize. It was out of line and I was indeed fined. If I have offended anyone it was not my intention. I was very frustrated about being hurt and not able to compete. I lost my cool. I am sorry. Next time I will use something more creative like "whoop yer crap locker!" Or "whoop yer dump box!" "





> Stevie Richards via Twitter:
> 
> "Just left Universal Studios. Had a great talk with Terry Taylor and Vince Russo about making the decision to quit TNA Wrestling. Thanks to everyone there for the past 2 years."





> - Former TNA and WWE grappler Chris Harris (Braden Walker) and former ECW ring announcer Stephen DeAngelis were among those visiting backstage last night at the PPV. DeAngelis was in town of business as he works for a global communications company. (credit: Wrestling Globe Newsletter)



TNA Impact spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> According to a report on PWInsider.com, TNA teased another "they" storyline at the Impact TV tapings last night in Orlando to air this Thursday night on Spike. During a segment involving The Amazing Red and Abyss, Red stated that "they are coming" to take out Immortal in February.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh shit, seriously?  They are doing what now?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn Nexus theme song has been on my head for the whole day.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4[/YOUTUBE]
Is it bad I'm only starting to like Nexus now that WB is gone xd?


----------



## Grandia (Jan 12, 2011)

nice to hear the smackdown rating for the last week was 1.8, higher than its syfy debut

smackdown spoilers for this week:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Smackdown opened with Kofi celebrating his title win from last week. Jack Swagger interrupted, which led to-
Kofi Kingston defeating Jack Swagger. Not sure if this was a title match. Fun back and forth match, Kofi won with the SOS, but it appeared the ending was botched when Swagger didn't kick out at the right time.

Next, they filmed the opening and pyro. Del Rio came out and put himself over and talked about winning the Rumble. He was interrupted by R-Truth, who was interrupted by Dashing Cody Rhodes, who was interrupted by Rey Mysterio. A brawl was broken up by Teddy Long, which led to--
Rey Mysterio and Rtruth defeated Cody Rhodes and Alberto Del Rio. Another fun back and forth match, Rey won after a 619 and top rope splash onto Rhodes. Mysterio slipped off the rope performing the splash, and laughed it off afterward.

Trent Barretta beat Drew McIntyre. Drew dominated the match, was looking to Gorilla press Barretta over the top, when he slipped off for a quick roll-up win.

McIntyre attacked Barretta in the back, but stopped when Kelly Kelly walked in. He apologized and told her he had aggression issues, and she told him she didn't like being around people who cause others pain, and told him to grow up.

Wade Barrett vs Big Show went to a no contest. When Big Show had the upper hand, Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel stormed the ring to help Wade. Ezekiel Jackson also showed up and joined in on the beat down. They all joined hands and celebrated together.

Beth Phoenix defeated Michelle McCool. McCool controlled most of the match and worked over Beths injured knee. Finish came when Beth went for the Glam Slam and Michelle rolled through for a pin, but Beth rolled back through for the win. Layla and Michelle are both great looking women, and Beth is pretty hot too.

Cutting Edge with special guests Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero. Lots of back and forth and jabs at Vickie. She gets amazing heat, I could barely hear when she talked, and I was front row. She said Dolph was a real man, and showed footage of Edge making out with Alicia Fox the day before he married Vickie. Edge said he also had some footage to share, and showed AJ and Primo walking in on Dolph and Kaitlyn making out 2 months ago. Edge knocked Dolph out of the ring. Vickie slapped him several times, and he looked to spear her, but was pulled from the ring and beat down by Dolph. He and Vickie stood over Edge and made out to close the show. Very good segment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two sets of Nexus on both shows?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nexus Wolfpack


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't your back on the Nexpack


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got done watching RAW and it was pretty damn boring outside of HBK/Del Rio and fired-up Cena(subtly ripping off George Carlin to boot. ).

Punk's kinda dropping the ball on the mic so far, IMHO. It doesn't help that Nexus should've rightfully ended after TLC. Maybe if Punk bring Tarver and Skip back into the fold, it'll get better, but it's just beating a dead horse.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As someone said on wrestling forum. Nexus Hollywood and Nexus Wolf Pac will fight for five years!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 12, 2011)

Iron Sheik's twitter.....


*i think the shawn michaels had the ass sex with sherri martel, if not he have the ass sex with the china
*
*shawn michaels i respect, i love him, he is my brother. he know if he cross me i fuck him up. i love him any way*


*shawn michaels is best, good worker, i dont know if he had the ass sex with sherri martel but i respect him anyway
*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2011)

I love Sheik


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet Barrett and Punk are in it together, Punk did say, and I am paraphrasing, probably, "We can not only take over monday night RAW, but the entire WWE Universe." So, this way they have a Nexus on both shows now, but no one is supposed to know they're actually in cahoots.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus Wolfpack





Raptor Diego said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't your back on the Nexpack




my thoughts exactly  


but this time, i hope it doesn't suck 



Rated R Superstar said:


> Iron Sheik's twitter.....
> 
> 
> *i think the shawn michaels had the ass sex with sherri martel, if not he have the ass sex with the china
> ...



they should put sheik(along with punk and cole) in commentary in PPVs, that alone will increase buyrates  

punk: he spilled my diet soda 
sheik: that no good piece of shit  
cole: can't say that on TV 
sheik: FAAAC-


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2011)

I have no interest in Nexus on Young, Tarver, or DBD returns to some level of prominence within the faction.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> As someone said on wrestling forum. Nexus Hollywood and Nexus Wolf Pac will fight for five years!!!


The true question is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nexus B-Team?





Rated R Superstar said:


> Iron Sheik's twitter.....
> 
> 
> *i think the shawn michaels had the ass sex with sherri martel, if not he have the ass sex with the china
> ...


Oh God. I love Iron Sheik more than some members of my own family

Also I love htat is Twitter says "I Fuck your ass and make u humble" is in his twitter description.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 12, 2011)

Iron Sheik on Twitter is pretty win.


For those who are familiar with FCW, am I the only one who wants Percy Watson and Darren Young to reform the South Beach Party Boys on either RAW or SmackDown? Darren Youngs performances on Superstars have been pretty fun lately, and Percy Watson has been doing House Shows and dark matches for a few weeks now, which usually means you're going to be brought up to the main roster soon...

OH YEAH!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Iron Sheik on Twitter is pretty win.
> 
> 
> For those who are familiar with FCW, am I the only one who wants Percy Watson and Darren Young to reform the South Beach Party Boys on either RAW or SmackDown? Darren Youngs performances on Superstars have been pretty fun lately, and Percy Watson has been doing House Shows and dark matches for a few weeks now, which usually means you're going to be brought up to the main roster soon...
> ...


If they do, Young's gotta re-grow the hair.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2011)

You mean his Super Saiyan hair?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep. The more ridiculous, the better.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Frost the tips.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 13, 2011)

Wonder how many months Anderson holds the belt for


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 13, 2011)

Is Anderson trying to be like Stone Cold with that ridiculous hat he's wearing? Plus, I think I heard a shot at Triple H with his in ring promo...the few seconds that I heard him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2011)

Depends on if Jeff goes to jail.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 14, 2011)

watching SD, how the fuck did Ezekiel powerslam Big Show?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2011)

Grandia said:


> watching SD, how the fuck did Ezekiel powerslam Big Show?



cuz he's a fucking monstrous muscular freak!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

I still think it should say 'this here is a calm domination' but hey, smart black people in wwe?  Well, we got saxton en route?   do we gotta count otunga?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2011)

No, Otunga doesn't count. If he counted he wouldn't have so much unnecessary muscle mass.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No, Otunga doesn't count. If he counted he wouldn't have so much unnecessary muscle mass.


*peers*  Strong people can't be smart?  Ezekiel's character read Art of War during promos, guy.

Also, there's a Kofi thread on wrestling forums that I want this group to peruse and share their thoughts on it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2011)

Jackson yes, he has an air of intellect. Otunga no, he has an air of douchebaggery.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2011)

ITT we discuss smart strong black men.

Mark Henry says sup


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd let Mark Henry Goofy Time me.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a scientific fact that Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger will happen at WrestleMania 27.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No, Otunga doesn't count. If he counted he wouldn't have so much unnecessary muscle mass.



muscle = sexy


----------



## Darc (Jan 14, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> muscle = sexy



Well, now we know why you watch.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

So, back to EJ.  Man I miss Kendrick.  He's stuck in TNA where...well they keep on being WCW version 2.0.  God, I feel bad watching so much talent on that ship some times.  Kinda makes me unsure about dropping 52 to attend a house show on my bday.





Gyarados said:


> muscle = sexy


. . . .trollin'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

i actually can't give a good reason on why kofi should mainevent, i just want him to..

he still didn't reach even half of his potential, for one he had lackluster feuds bar orton..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2011)

Kofi's problem is linked to trying to do too much at once, and the persistent Jamaican music when his character isn't Jamaican anymore.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Kofi's problem is linked to trying to do too much at once, and the persistent Jamaican music when his character isn't Jamaican anymore.



This. Idk why they couldn't just make him an American born Jamaican to explain his lack of accent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2011)

Who knows. It's one of those things that makes no sense. Like if Cody Rhodes has such feminine legs why doesn't he wear knee pads?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



oh matt, what month are you due?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2011)

mother of god


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2011)

i thought that was over matt you lied


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



?From Cameron, North Carolina, weighing in at too many pounds, Matt and Jeff, THE LARDY BOYS!!!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2011)

While Jeff was busy smoking crack, Matt was smoking hams.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 14, 2011)

> Advertising for WWE's return to Madison Square Garden on March 19 feature two matches with returning stars. This includes Triple H vs. Sheamus in a street fight and Evan Bourne vs. Tyson Kidd. WWE traditionally will not advertise talent too far ahead of their returns to television.



Source: The Wrestling Observer


I hope I'm not the only one who is far more excited about Evan Bourne's return than Triple H's.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who is far more excited about Evan Bourne's return than Triple H's.



Wade Barrett receiving mic time gets me more excited than HHH.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2011)

your next tna divas champion fellas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

Why should we be excited with Evan Bourne's return to jobbing?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 15, 2011)

Because he's fucking *awesome* at getting squashed (among other things). Like, there probably hasn't been a better guy on the roster at getting killed than Evan Bourne since he debuted in 2008, mainly because he sells everything like a gun-shot. Thats an art too.

That and ya know, he's been an upper mid-carder since about May.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Because he's fucking *awesome* at getting squashed (among other things). Like, there probably hasn't been a better guy on the roster at getting killed than Evan Bourne since he debuted in 2008, mainly because he sells everything like a gun-shot. Thats an art too.
> 
> That and ya know, *he's been an upper mid-carder since about May.*



 You must be talking about John Morrison there and not Bourne. A upper mid carder? More like an upper jobber. Main eventers only want the best jobbers to squash.


 And I guarantee ya that Alberto Del Rio will get old on ya like the Miz did. I think he is getting to much praise for no real good reason. He is not that good on the mic, but his in ring is pretty nice.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> . . . .trollin'



how is that trollin? would u rather me just lie and say that it isn't sexy or gross? 

and I'm excited about this Nexus V 3.0 as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> how is that trollin? would u rather me just lie and say that it isn't sexy or gross?
> 
> and I'm excited about this Nexus V 3.0 as well.


I kid.  Though, SOME level of muscle does just become gross, non?  I say with no shame that a number of KOs make me pay attention.  
Zeke saved this nexus, but I still miss Young, Tarver, and Sheff.  Yeah yeah, Young's on SStars, but come on...that was Punk's rookie!

Fucking...hardys....i think i am finally over it.  Jeff's cool and all, but wow...just seeing him next to matt drags it down.  Please tell me this is still a WIP.

Sydal IS a pretty legendary seller...I mean..it takes ballballs to do a backflip into a cutter.  Still...the rub from Jericho seemed to dwindle before Punk shelved him.  Guess he'll return and matter...sadly this is also true for the game.  Oh well, I hope Miz suddenly wrestles like he's been practicing when that inevitable fight comes about.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheff's still in and could be in either Nexus when he comes back I think cuz he is supposed to be out with an ankle injury.

Young's gonna be a face and Tarver well I don't even know lol.


----------



## 1Darkness1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually liked what WWE done there on Smackdown, by having the Slayter and Justin join with Barrate. I wasn't expecting that, Smackdown was getting boring, with them joining, its going be interesting to watch now.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You must be talking about John Morrison there and not Bourne. A upper mid carder? More like an upper jobber. Main eventers only want the best jobbers to squash.



Well, for a few months there he certainly was. The main-event tag with Cena against Sheamus and Edge, the 15 minute match against WWE Champion Sheamus, the feud against Chris Jericho etc. Unfortunately, he became pretty irrelevant after that. Even then though, he would usually hold his own on the odd occasion that he would get in the ring with a main-eventer or upper mid-carder. I'd definitely say he's higher on the food chain than he was in 2009 on RAW.

Hopefully he returns in a big way. God knows, he's ridiculously talented in the ring.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

It seems like with Bourne, every couple of months creative goes "Hey, we should push this guy, he's really good!", start to do something with him, and then just trail off before putting him in a meaningful program.

He should get treated decently though. The WWE in general is pretty short on the face side of things right now, so there's no reason he shouldn't be treated decently.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> your next tna divas champion fellas


----------



## Grandia (Jan 15, 2011)

i thought MVP was banned from Japan? he seems to be going there for wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 16, 2011)

> Brandon Barker signed a developmental deal with WWE back in October and is expected to start soon in the company's Florida Championship Wrestling developmental territory reports The Wrestling Observer. Barker, who is a graduate of Lance Storm's wrestling school in Calgary, will begin in FCW once he obtains his U.S. work visa.



This is the 2nd of Lance Storms students to be signed by WWE, right? Anyone seen any of his work?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 16, 2011)

Matt Hardy thanks YOU for keeping him in the news. ^_^


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 16, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> Matt Hardy thanks YOU for keeping him in the news. ^_^




Smackdown was really, really good this week.  Cutting Edge segment took a bit to really get going and the Divas match had no heat whatsoever, but it was a really strong show.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao!!!

but yea I do agree that SD was indeed strong, but I didn't like the Cutting Edge that much at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Smackdown was really, really good this week.  Cutting Edge segment took a bit to really get going and the Divas match had no heat whatsoever, but it was a really strong show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2011)

VAL VENIS IS LYING TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU! 

MY CAREER HAS BEEN DAMN GOOD FOR A TRAMPOLINE WRESTLER!

I DON'T LIE TO MY PEOPLE!

VAL IS TRYING TO RIDE MY COATTAILS!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

Why is matt ruining val's kayfabe.  Kinda gay of him to ruin the possible angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

tbf, he should have told him beforehand 

still, matt is fat a jackass


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 16, 2011)

Khris said:


>


Hahahaha! Okay, I gotta cop that one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2011)

Khris said:


>



LOL you have no idea how true that statement is.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2011)

Sean morley tweets:-

"Dink smokers=@matthardybrand fans.

U can say what u want DINK smoker, but I stand by my comments 100%! @matthardybrand sucks as a worker. 0 talent (cont)

MUCH more to come tomorrow!

I am wondering how gooned out of his mind @MATTHARDYBRAND was making that video????

So is your work rate. U lazy f$&k! Fans pay th here hard earned money to watch wrestling and u rip them off!

But do not fear Matt, it does not end with you. Ur videos of u gooned out of you mind are an embarrassment to the biz->

Sources! I am speaking the truth about everything that is wrong with the business and it starts with you and (cont) 

Did u write that up on word? I have not spoken to one person outside of the EXW boys. So please please please reveal your

WOW! I will give Matt his props for working the internet. 1 big f'n problem. Your full of s--t Matt ->"


:sanji


----------



## Grandia (Jan 17, 2011)

HHH can redeem himself today if he celebrates MLK Day on RAW


----------



## b0rt (Jan 17, 2011)

yea but he isn't even back yet..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2011)

Thoughts on 40 man rumble


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it, but I wouldn't be surprised if they put more guys in the ring just for Cena or Triple H to eliminate.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 17, 2011)

It'll be interesting to say the least, but I'm not going OMGBONKERSITSGOINGTOBEAWESOME~!! over it. Anyone who shits on the idea is a typical butthurt IWC moron, though.


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Royal Rumble was always my favorite gimmick match.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2011)

will this year finally be mark henry's year?.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> will this year finally be _______'s year?.



That can basically apply to anyone.


----------



## Jade (Jan 17, 2011)

> Bengals wide receiver Chad Ochocinco may or may not be on the outs in Cincinnati this offseason, depending on who you ask.
> 
> If you ask Ochocinco, he’d like to start a campaign to head to New England.  Here’s the Tweet he sent Ian Rapoport of the Boston Herald:
> 
> ...


NEWB! What did I tell you .


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Aurora, wrong thread.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait! Its a 40 man rumble now? 

I'll wait and see how it turns out. The PPV would have to be 2 long matches now instead of 4.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice match between Morrison and Daniel... Excellent promo by Sheamus.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 17, 2011)

the_ironsheik twitter said:
			
		

> i love the black people. best people in the world. just that friend virgil can go fuck himself. he worse than jake roberts



Love ironsheik


----------



## Darc (Jan 17, 2011)

Triple H finally returning soon


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 18, 2011)

lmao...who the hell is the fake ass Batista wannabe?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2011)

At first, I was like "Holy shit, Batista's back!" and then I realized it was just some FCW noob. :rofl


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 18, 2011)

It's the Welsh Batista, Mason Ryan! Well, Punk's Nexus gets its badly needed enforcer to match Zeke, and I figure Barrett will get a fifth member (Tarver?) soon.

Think the main reason we're getting a 40-man Rumble is because they've got to cram two Nexuses in there?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2011)

Mason Ryan isn't a batista wannabe. It's been proven Welshman cant be douche bags. He doesn't have any douchey tattoos. Thus for now he's Mason Ryan.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk should recruit Khali or something.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Mason Ryan isn't a batista wannabe. It's been proven Welshman cant be douche bags. He doesn't have any douchey tattoos. Thus for now he's Mason Ryan.



My dad's Welsh.

He's a douchebag.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2011)

You ruined my whole argument!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 18, 2011)

Watched RAW on the DVR and it was a pretty good show, bizarre Divas match-DiBiase promo-outta nowhere mini-Rumble breaking out aside(Del Rio, as always, IS FUCKING AWESOME). Loved the opening segment giving Miz a reason to turn into a completely vicious bastard later on(Orton smacking his head on the chair after getting thrown through the barricade was kinda funny).

Cena/Punk was a great damn match(I too thought that was Batista at first, and then I saw no tats and was like "WTF?"), Orton/Dolph was really good, and Bryan/Morrison was good(though a bit awkward in spots). 

Best RAW since the Dolph/Vickie/Cena one, easily. I really like the fact that with the 40-man Rumble, two separate Nexus factions, Miz, Del Rio, Dolph, and Morrison being so well-booked I have no fucking clue what they're building up to for WM.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn...I think the E shoulda saved da Cena/Punk showdown for Mania. The match was really good. I dont know what is, but Cena and Punk have really good in ring chemistry. I got excited when Cena reversed the GTS into the STF. LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2011)

Del Rio's going to win the rumble when he winks at John Morrison so hard, the wind behind the wink blows him out of the ring.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio's going to win the rumble when he winks at John Morrison so hard, the wind behind the wink blows him out of the ring.



Better yet, Show eats a rotten burrito before his entry, climbs into the ring, immediatley turn to face the ramp, and lay a wicked fart.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope Del Rio doesn't win. He brings something good to the WWE, but it just seems like a too soon situation.

But lets be honest, we all know who isn't winning. Christian.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 18, 2011)

What are the chances of  the FCW roster making an appearance at the Rumble.  Can't even think of 40 people on both shows.  Can you guys?


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 18, 2011)

between superstars, smackdown, raw, they have plenty.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2011)

They got the ones who get instantly eliminated. Maybe Santino will hit the thirty second spot. 21 spots have already been filled, then you got the returners. Chances are Goldberg among others will be in it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

Well take off Miz, Orton, Edge, Ziggler.  Do we take off tag champs or midcard rulers?  To play it safe I take off Kofi, Swagger, Kidd, DBD, Santikoz, Usos.  

We need 40?  
Cena, Punk, Barrett, Show, Rio, Rhodes, McIntyre, Barretta, Otunga, Mcguillicutty, Harris.  
Jackson, Masters, Regal, Gabriel, Slater, Ryan, Primo, Hawkins, JTG, Ryder.  
DH Smith, TDJ, Young, Tatsu, Seamus, Kane, Henry, Reks, Mysterio, 
I can't break 30 for definite ones.  Hypothesizing A-Ri, Jericho, HHH, Bourne, Christian, Clay, Bateman, Tarver, Sheffield, Watson, Curtis.

Woo!  I named 40!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2011)

God compared to last year this RR promo sucks!



Legend said:


> Thoughts on 40 man rumble



 *GETS EXCITED*



LouDAgreat said:


> I like it, but I wouldn't be surprised if they put more guys in the ring just for Cena or Triple H to eliminate.



 I want Kane to be the one to do this.



In Brightest Day! said:


> It'll be interesting to say the least, but I'm not going OMGBONKERSITSGOINGTOBEAWESOME~!! over it. Anyone who shits on the idea is a typical butthurt IWC moron, though.



 *gets unexcited and suicidal*



Vile said:


> Royal Rumble was always my favorite gimmick match.



 Fuck yeah. The survivor series match is the next one.



kingbayo said:


> lmao...who the hell is the fake ass Batista wannabe?





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At first, I was like "Holy shit, Batista's back!" and then I realized it was just some FCW noob. :rofl



 Man I also thought it was Batista. But man I thought that was an awful finish to the match.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

Brodus Clay is pretty damn good.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it wrong that I want Awesome Kong to win?

Btw, does TNA own the rights to that monkier (LOL)? Or can she use that in WWE?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But lets be honest, we all know who isn't winning. Christian.



Who? The guy who used to tag team with Edge and always talk about peeping?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah. I just don't see him coming back and winning the rumble. At this point I'm skeptical of even Morrison winning it, and he is at least in Vince's good graces.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nexus Wolfpac call themselves "The Core"

Kind of a shitty name


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 18, 2011)

Nah, I think Morrison is more likely to get a quick elimination by Sheamus than win the Rumble. Wouldn't mind seeing him win though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2011)

Stark said:


> Is it wrong that I want Awesome Kong to win?
> 
> Btw, does TNA own the rights to that monkier (LOL)? Or can she use that in WWE?


Name she used in the indies before going to TNA was "Amazing Kong", so she could just use that instead.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2011)

I know, I was using Morrison because he has better odds than Christian. The IWC thinks because he is returning he's bound to win, so they can have their dream match of Edge Vs. Christian for the title.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2011)

I see. A Christian/Edge feud can appear at the Elimination Chamber PPV no? Wouldn't it be better there instead of Mania?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2011)

It'd be overshadowed by the Chamber match since both world titles are involved in them.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It'd be overshadowed by the Chamber match since both world titles are involved in them.



Couldn't the feud be incorporated into the match somehow?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2011)

It wouldn't get much focus since a lot of guys with issues against Edge will almost assuredly be put in the match to pad out the numbers like Kane, Dolph, and Del Rio.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2011)

The problem with Edge-Christian feud. The target audience is barely aware they were a tag team with multiple reigns, the only ones who remember that was the jaded smarks who make up the IWC and constantly moan that the Attitude Era was better.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 19, 2011)

Rumble's such a wide open field this year. I'm leaning toward Punk winning but there are a lot of possibilities honestly.

I have a few guesses at what the Mania matches will be but a lot seems to be up in the air. There's been such an influx of new talent over the past year, both into the main event and the midcard, that we're going to get a way different-looking card than last year however it falls.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

Please stop saying the rumble is a wide open field. A main eventer will win it like the last 4 years. I would welcome a change though if they ever refigure out how to boost up a mid carder's hype.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually this year it is open. One things is important, if god forbid Cena does win it, he better win his match. No more of this rumble winner losing bull shit.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 19, 2011)

not sure if anyone cares but it looks like linda mcmahon is running for joe liebermans senate seat in 2012 since he's not running for reelection


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please stop saying the rumble is a wide open field. A main eventer will win it like the last 4 years. I would welcome a change though if they ever refigure out how to boost up a mid carder's hype.



yea probably Cena to build up for a Cena/Orton WM feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2011)

great raw, i especially liked the matches and the booking.. promos were meh-ish 

newtista's finisher looks like it hurts 

btw, edge vs. christian sounds boring


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> yea probably Cena to build up for a Cena/Orton WM feud.



 But what about the current wwe champion the liz?



Khris said:


> great raw, i especially liked the matches and the booking.. promos were meh-ish
> 
> newtista's finisher looks like it hurts
> 
> btw, edge vs. christian sounds boring



 If they can build it up at least half way the Shawn/HHH(2004 RR) feud went, it may not be so boring. It can all start at the RR.

 And speaking of the RR, I must say again, that promo for the event sucks. That woman who read the numbers bit may sound hot, but damn she had no emotion behind it. And this year's song suck ass.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2011)

The Miz will probably lose the title at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Watched RAW on the DVR and it was a pretty good show, bizarre Divas match-DiBiase promo-outta nowhere mini-Rumble breaking out aside(Del Rio, as always, IS FUCKING AWESOME). Loved the opening segment giving Miz a reason to turn into a completely vicious bastard later on(Orton smacking his head on the chair after getting thrown through the barricade was kinda funny).
> 
> Cena/Punk was a great damn match(I too thought that was Batista at first, and then I saw no tats and was like "WTF?"), Orton/Dolph was really good, and Bryan/Morrison was good(though a bit awkward in spots).
> 
> Best RAW since the Dolph/Vickie/Cena one, easily. I really like the fact that with the 40-man Rumble, two separate Nexus factions, Miz, Del Rio, Dolph, and Morrison being so well-booked I have no fucking clue what they're building up to for WM.



I will say that Del Rio's jumping enziguri is one of the best moves I ever saw. Its just so smooth and looks great from any position.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:
			
		

> It wouldn't get much focus since a lot of guys with issues against Edge will almost assuredly be put in the match to pad out the numbers like Kane, Dolph, and Del Rio.



I see.



			
				Jareth Dallis said:
			
		

> The problem with Edge-Christian feud. The target audience is barely aware they were a tag team with multiple reigns, the only ones who remember that was the jaded smarks who make up the IWC and constantly moan that the Attitude Era was better.



If there is a Christian-Edge feud (not that I'm hoping to see one), it just wouldn't be at Mania. I'd have to be at some other PPV, or they might get one match on Smackdown, and that's it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2011)

@VastoLorDae, still sounds boring


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2011)

Does WWE produce it's own music for PPVs anymore?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> @VastoLorDae, still sounds boring



 Maybe if Edge carries it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2011)

edge is like the personification of boring 

or did you miss smackdown the last 2 months?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

I may have blocked it from my memory...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> If they can build it up at least half way the Shawn/HHH(2004 RR) feud went, it may not be so boring. It can all start at the RR.
> 
> And speaking of the RR, I must say again, that promo for the event sucks. That woman who read the numbers bit may sound hot, but damn she had no emotion behind it. And this year's song suck ass.


HHH/HBK was like the worst feud in the history of EVER.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please stop saying the rumble is a wide open field. A main eventer will win it like the last 4 years. I would welcome a change though if they ever refigure out how to boost up a mid carder's hype.


The fact that there are even more than one or two possible options makes it way more open than the last few years though. Edge, Orton, Cena, and Taker were all painfully obvious winners from the start.

Add to that that of the current crop of main event heels, none of them were even main eventers a year ago, except Sheamus and maaaybe Punk I guess, and even they're still pretty fresh in the main event. So we're getting different-looking Mania main events regardless of who wins the Rumble and what happens after.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2011)

Edge is still more interesting than Kane.

Thing about Edge-Christian feud, it should have happened long ago, when people cared and remembered they were a tag team.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2011)

It *did* happen long ago back when people remembered that they were a tag team.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HHH/HBK was like the worst feud in the history of EVER.



 but the promo for their 2004 RR was one of the best.



The Big Mumbo said:


> The fact that there are even more than one or two possible options makes it way more open than the last few years though. Edge, Orton, Cena, and Taker were all painfully obvious winners from the start.
> 
> Add to that that of the current crop of main event heels, none of them were even main eventers a year ago, except Sheamus and maaaybe Punk I guess, and even they're still pretty fresh in the main event. So we're getting different-looking Mania main events regardless of who wins the Rumble and what happens after.



 At the end of the day, Cena, Taker, Orton, HHH, Edge, or Sheamus will be main eventing WM. Be in the final match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2011)

Well they want them to fight for the title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

You can say it that way Darth. But when they do, does the title ever really matter as much as some sort of personal grudge that happened recently between the whomever 2 or more?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I may have blocked it from my memory...



still happened


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 20, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The fact that there are even more than one or two possible options makes it way more open than the last few years though. Edge, Orton, Cena, and Taker were all painfully obvious winners from the start.
> 
> Add to that that of the current crop of main event heels, none of them were even main eventers a year ago, except Sheamus and *maaaybe Punk * I guess, and even they're still pretty fresh in the main event. So we're getting different-looking Mania main events regardless of who wins the Rumble and what happens after.



Maybe? You must have missed months June to October in 2009. Punk was established like a year before The Miz, Sheamus, Jack Swagger etc. were (almost two years in Miz' case).


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Maybe? You must have missed months June to October in 2009. Punk was established like a year before The Miz, Sheamus, Jack Swagger etc. were (almost two years in Miz' case).



Punk was definitely a main eventer in 2009, but he was starting to drift back into the upper midcard around Mania time last year. Well...maybe not, I guess the Mysterio feud was pretty high-profile. Just the Big Show feud was iffy for him then.

Whatever. The point I'm making is the main event scene heel-wise is completely different from a year ago. Punk and Sheamus are like the only carry-over, as it's been infused with Barrett, Del Rio, and Miz since, and it's not a huge leap of the imagination if one of these five guys, none of whom have main evented Mania yet obviously, will be in there against Cena or Taker.


----------



## Vox (Jan 20, 2011)

Punk is, as someone said earlier, in a Chris Jericho like situation where he can basically slot in anywhere. Main Event? Sure. Mid-Card? You betcha. Tag team? I have a strange feeling he'd be good in that. Eat up time with a promo? Damn right. Colour Commentary? Absolutely.

The fact that he's pretty tight in-ring is a bonus.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 20, 2011)

The Jericho comparison is right on the money. Punk is great in a gatekeeper role and IMO, he'll be the Jericho of whichever show Miz isn't on in the foreseeable future.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 20, 2011)

so Miz would go to SD.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2011)

So Kaval said in an interview that he asked for his release because WWE had no immediate plans for him.   

Thoughts?


----------



## Watchman (Jan 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So Kaval said in an interview that he asked for his release because WWE had no immediate plans for him.
> 
> Thoughts?



WWE fucked up big time with Kaval, and I have no idea how they failed to include the winner of NXT Season 2 in any role aside from "job to everyone and their mother".


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2011)

It happens.


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know why WWE Universe shutdown? Is it because of complaints on the board or something completely unrelated to that matter.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So Kaval said in an interview that he asked for his release because WWE had no immediate plans for him.
> 
> Thoughts?



good, cuz Kaval sucks and was a waste the entire time.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaval was a solid talent, but had his flaws too. IMO, he didn't have a very high ceiling either. I hope his post-WWE run goes well for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

I like Kaval and everything....but he should have known what he was getting into.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2011)

Edge vs. Christian was a decent feud, would've been much better if it didn't get wrapped up in the Alliance fuckery.

E vs. C Ladder Match at No Mercy 2001 = one of the most underrated matches ever


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2011)

They closed wwe universe down because it was a drain on the funds.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

so now what are they going to call the fans? C-Nation?


----------



## Sarun (Jan 20, 2011)

They are using Twitter and Facebook now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

why would they want to expose kids to just that? Everyone knows what is posted or tweeted on them. a WWE one would be no different.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so now what are they going to call the fans? C-Nation?



i wonder why they didn't just stick to "fans"


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

wow impact starts awkward.

yeh..im a fan


----------



## Sarun (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> why would they want to expose kids to just that? Everyone knows what is posted or tweeted on them. a WWE one would be no different.


they don't have to pay for the bandwidth. this way they streamline their website and make more money.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

OM G they killed Abyss!!!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sick of hearing about shit "trending".


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2011)

srsly they killed the tna's interest killer?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2011)

Please don't get my hopes up by saying abyss was killed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

explain yourself agmaster!


 and oooh S.A.F....booty in sig


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2011)

He got Janice stuck in his back. Read the report.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

I do not get it nor do I want to. I will go read the report.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2011)

Fight broke out, and somehow Janice got wedged in his back. Garbage wrestler.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

Crimson got a satan suit and posed to call out Immortal on the ramp whilst abys fell, slain via janice in the back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2011)

Macho FUCKING Man, Randy FUCKING Savage pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2X0zAtAdto&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

game became a must buy


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Crimson got a satan suit and posed to call out Immortal on the ramp whilst abys fell, slain via janice in the back.



  

WAT?

That All-Stars game looks more fun than any SVR game in the past 7 years.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually...that game looks awful....Savage is still awesome tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> Macho FUCKING Man, Randy FUCKING Savage pek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2X0zAtAdto&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> game became a must buy



Watching this I have 2 questions.

What will it take for the Macho man to be Raw GM without the need of sticking him to a crappy modern script?

And

Why the hell wasn't it done before the Anon GM came about?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Actually...that game looks awful....Savage is still awesome tho.



actually that game looks to be quite fun..

something the smackdown series lacked in the last 7 years like someone before me said.. 

i suppose you were one of the people who didn't appreciate wrestlemania arcade


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 21, 2011)

While we're on the subject of TNA (or at least were), theirs a guy who often doesn't get mentioned in "Who should WWE sign" debates:

- Brutus Magnus.

While I'm not going to put over how good a worker he is and what not (because he isn't very good), I will say however that the guy has a ton of potential and IMO, WWE would likely go for this guy before they ever signed Robert Roode, AJ Styles (who are both well into their early-mid 30's at this point) etc. Provided they all became available at the same time. The reasoning for that is simple. 

Magnus has a good look, is a decent stoogy heel, good bumper, is a natural athlete, has a willingness to learn and is only 24 years of age. Thats a really good and simple foundation to work on, in contrast to the hundred thousand spot-monkeys in TNA and on the Independent scene. Don't get me wrong, he's still below average as a worker (you don't work with Doug Williams that long and NOT pick up some shitty habits) but he's a much more appealing pick-up than say, Tyler Black/Seth Rollins was, who is a perfect example of a guy who is getting the Indy bleed out of him right now in FCW. Magnus is young and has a basic foundation to work on. Guys who keep it simple transition a lot easier into FCW (See Consequences Creed/Xavier Woods). Considering that, Brutus, along with Jay Lethal are exactly the type of guys WWE would go for, and hopefully they do.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> WAT?


Seriously.  I can't even be a smartass when detailing TNA, it's that easy.


----------



## Darc (Jan 21, 2011)

Is Scott Hall currently in TNA? I was watching some youtube clips when Hogan first went there and him and X-pac got in the ring with Nash, I don't watch TNA so just wondering if anything ever became of them there.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2X0zAtAdto&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Mach can still cut a hell of a promo.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 21, 2011)

So is Abyss really dead??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2011)

All Stars isn't supposed to be serious. It's an arcade style game. THAT. IS. THE. POINT!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

I a sorry what ya have described for TNA I would have to see for myself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

So I saw what happened to Abyss....and....huh....and all those people in immortal....huh...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Mach can still cut a hell of a promo.



even with a cheesy and corny script 



Jareth Dallis said:


> All Stars isn't supposed to be serious. It's an arcade style game. THAT. IS. THE. POINT!!!



you know, nobody questioned that


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Actually...that game looks awful....Savage is still awesome tho.



How is it awful? It looks like a modern version of the old SNES Wrestlemania game. Which is more awsome than any current gen WWE game. I can actually see this game being fun and having different movesets per wrestler where as every SVR game has everyone with the fucking boston crab and camel clutch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2011)

I was pointing out that the game isn't awful. The style just isn't supposed to be realistic. I'm interested in it. Wonder if Rude is in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2011)

i want to check out a demo first..

ever since 2009, i lost all hope in wrestling video games..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2011)

The murder of Abyss. Cut to 4:10.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, had no idea saying I thought the game looked awful would upset that many people o.O


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll say this about Impact, they could have something with Crimson if they don't fuck it up. He came across like he belonged out there when he came out with the sharp suit. I wouldn't make him the centerpiece of the group taking down Immortal, but being a key cog would do wonders for getting him over.

Abyss getting "killed" reminded me of Scream when the chick gets killed in the movie theater, only way funnier.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 22, 2011)

Nexus Smackdown has been renamed as The Corre (misspelling correct). They remixed Barrett/Corre's music so it sounds much less boy bandish.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2011)

The name doesn't fit well. I guess i have to get used to it.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 22, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler sounds like a kid on commentary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2011)

The name doesn't fit well, because it looks like it was spelled by a retard.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't seen a whole lot of Chikara, but heres a little doozy. Mike Sydal (Evan Bourne's younger brother - Yes, a relation of Evan Bourne is doing an interview) cuts the nuttiest promo I've heard in eons:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7xTEm23EY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

So as you can see, SUPER wacky promo here. Almost Ultimate Warrior-like, except nowhere near as random. I like it.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2011)

he looks like he should be the main guy in jungle book hahaha.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of Chikara, but heres a little doozy. Mike Sydal (Evan Bourne's younger brother - Yes, a relation of Evan Bourne is doing an interview) cuts the nuttiest promo I've heard in eons:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7xTEm23EY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So as you can see, SUPER wacky promo here. Almost Ultimate Warrior-like, except nowhere near as random. I like it.



Tag him up with evan and make him be the mouth piece. Wala! An over version of Londrick.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I think Mike Sydal is a guy to keep your eye on, but he isn't needed in the slightest right now. Sydal's future will be determined on how his brothers WWE career goes, which if positive, could lead to Mike getting signed to a WWE developmental contract at some point down the road. I haven't seen many of his longer matches, but he's a pretty fun human accordion (like Evan). Not to mention, he's waaaay further ahead than Bourne on the mic. I hope to see him in FCW some time in the future.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The murder of Abyss. Cut to 4:10.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2011)

I love how he just waddles a little forward and then just falls down in comedic fashion.


----------



## Darc (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah that was terrible, is Impact always that low on crowd hype? And why is like all their roster in one damn group? I thought Kurt had his own group too? Did they disband? Either way that was dumb 

I'm interested in who's coming to TNA now tho, who is, _they_. dun Dun DUN!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Main Event Mafia went away after Kurt turned face. But Steiner is supposed to be the start of the reformation. Minus Booker T.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2011)

Booker T is too old now, he's like 54. Booker should replace Tenay on the broadcast table though.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yeah that was terrible, is Impact always that low on crowd hype? And why is like all their roster in one damn group? I thought Kurt had his own group too? Did they disband? Either way that was dumb
> 
> I'm interested in who's coming to TNA now tho, who is, *they*. dun Dun DUN!


You have no idea just how funny a joke you made.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2011)

what's gonna happen on Raw tonite ppl??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Please Book wants to go back to WWE. We need Black Snow and Chet Lemon on commentary in the WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

Raw is going to blow most of the time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow...Cena is showing some personality that is interesting.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2011)

Edge do me a favour and instead of destroying the computer, please destroy Michael Cole microphone.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 24, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Edge do me a favour and instead of destroying the computer, please destroy Michael Cole microphone.



Just destroy the vocal chords.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Hah! Loved that segment. And hey they found somethin for Gail.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 24, 2011)

Took so long for them to find an appropriate situation for her.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

God. Otunga learn how to cut a promo without sounding like a club DJ.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Tarver to join CORRE.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 24, 2011)

This ending is turning dumb.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Indeed. Also WOULD IT FUCKING KILL THEM TO PUT MASON RYAN IN A FUCKING MATCH!? That side slam he did last week was pretty epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Indeed. Also WOULD IT FUCKING KILL THEM TO PUT MASON RYAN IN A FUCKING MATCH!? That side slam he did last week was pretty epic.



Of course, lets ignore all reports that everyone (including Mason Ryan) thinks he sucks in the ring atm.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2011)

Well there is that. But I would like to see him hit the huge side slam again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2011)

Was Cena on RAW tonight? Might be one of the reasons why it sucked tonight.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2011)

Miz Cena segment was interesting.  Miz needs more intensity, but it's not in his character so what can you do?
Also....TARVER!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait, so Cena WAS on RAW? And i missed him.

FUCK, oh well. I didn't really pay much attention to RAW tonight. It just couldn't hold my attention tonight. Everytime i looked up i saw Edge's boring mug.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2011)

They did nothing with Tarver...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> They did nothing with Tarver...



LOL yeah. I thought he was actually gonna get involved in da backstage segment wit da Bellas....but instead he jus walked away.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 25, 2011)

Rated RKO re-unite this friday?
I'll have to watch Smackdown for once then.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like Husky Harris took Mike Knox's finisher. He reminds me a lot of a fatter Barry Windham.

I know that they probably want to save Barrett vs. Punk for a PPV but the last 15 minutes of RAW were pretty pointless.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2011)

^they do? As much as i like Punk and Barrett are they PPV draws?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Rated RKO re-unite this friday?
> I'll have to watch Smackdown for once then.



 The even boringer version of Raw? You know they are going to fumble the ball with Rated RKO reunion. Just like the last segment of Raw.



S.A.F said:


> ^they do? As much as i like Punk and Barrett are they PPV draws?



A heel vs heel can not be pulled off in this day an age of WWE. And I am negging you for getting rid of the  sig.


----------



## Darc (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't see Tarver back stage, when was this?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2011)

He's shown watching one of the TVs backstage during a match(I don't remember which one) and standing next to Daniel Bryan's locker room when the Bellas were arguing with each other and he walks away before they barge in to catch him and Gail.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 26, 2011)

There are not much draws (not saying that they need too many) in WWE  outside of Cena, Mysterio, Orton, Undertaker & HHH. Edge's case can  be argued, but too late for Bi Show. Anyhow, Outside of Undertaker in  WM, Cena is the biggest draw day in day out by huge margin probably only  challenged by Mysterio in merchandise and Orton in pops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Cena's pops>>>>>Orton's pops.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ Well, I quite agree. Perhaps my wording gave off wrong impression.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2011)

There was a joke by Amsterdam on wrestling forum. It's like wheres waldo, but instead of looking for the candy cane shirt, you look for the guy who looks like a rapist.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cena's pops>>>>>Orton's pops.



Maybe if they didn't superimpose his ugly mug onto _everything_ related to WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Maybe if Orton wasn't so bland and boring" is more like it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 27, 2011)

You do know that Randy & Cena are good friends IRL.

That might explain how Orton gets so much airtime.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> You do know that Randy & Cena are good friends IRL.
> 
> That might explain how Orton gets so much airtime.



 yeah because it could not possibly be because he is friends with HHH.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 27, 2011)

They're actually the top trio on Raw.

They're the reason Sheamus got such a huge push after his debut.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2011)

Except for Cena i find  the rest of the trio to be incredibly boring. Can't wait for Sheamus to cement himself as a top heel on RAW and take Triple H's spot permanently.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 27, 2011)

Orton's face run isnt what I thought it would be. Its okay, but I thought it would be better. His heel work from 08 to 09 is top notch.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2011)

I be going to a RAW house show on Feb 12th in BC. 

I hope to god Orton isn't WWE Champion then. I want to see Miz as Champion live.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 27, 2011)

^Regardless, Miz should be there.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> ^Regardless, Miz should be there.



Yeah, and Natalya...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2011)

just saw raw, is it me or does barret look more pathetic than the angle lock? 

also, cor*r*e?  

i also like newtista, i think when given the chance he might shine on the mic

Tarver 

and did anyone notice oroton's no sell at the end? :rofl


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2011)

Its interesting how different Ryan is from Tista in real life. He had no idea why he was even being pushed and thought others deserved it more.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 27, 2011)

Man, my cable box basically shit itself twice in 30 minutes while I was watching Impact and I have to wonder if it's tryin' to tell me something... 

BTW, Velvet Sky is turribull. Really, REALLY TURRIBULL. I mean, I would easily say that Kelly Kelly's a better wrestler than she is right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Man, my cable box basically shit itself twice in 30 minutes while I was watching Impact* and I have to wonder if it's tryin' to tell me something...
> 
> BTW, Velvet Sky is turribull. Really, REALLY TURRIBULL. I mean, I would easily say that Kelly Kelly's a better wrestler than she is right now.



 hahahahahahha

 damn if you say Kelly Kelly is better then someone....you know they are bad.

 Oh and is Abyss dead or alive?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hardy just did the AA to Anderson. I totally called it Asshole Adjustment.

He has "nerve damage" out indeterminate amount of time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2011)

Velvet Sky's entrance is more talented than Kelly Kelly though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Orton's face run isnt what I thought it would be. Its okay, but I thought it would be better. His heel work from 08 to 09 is top notch.



Its everything i expected it to be. Forgettable, boring and slow.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Yeah, and Natalya...



Divas.

Meh.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow SD! pre show video makes Corre look legit as hell.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2011)

Knockouts ruined my ears last night with all that screaming.

lol @ Pope going heel. MNS.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

Read this after watching it.  Segments are numbered.
*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Who taught Randy to cut a promo?  

2. Striker was creepy during the diva match.  Who taught Kaitlyn to go?  

3. Effing LOL at Drew's pose during the walkdown.  Oh ...yay....K2 just sitting and pouting?  Obviously someone's been reading heyman's notes.  Bitch looking straight heel.  Oh...it's eh to see jtg.  Sharp dig on Tiff calling Drew single.  

4. What...The...Fuck....Cody?  Why did Dashing die?

5.(this segment...whatever happened after the interview and before the handshake, was not worth remembering)

6. I fucking bet Tarver does already know that.  Ricardo is such a prick.  ^_^  Uhm...this segment is getting dull.  Lol at ADR's dropkick.  I could almost hear him saying "You get NO shine."  Meh...Kane.  LOL Kofi so happy to toss those two over the rope.  Sigh Rey.  Decent match.

7. What was that shake thing Dolph did after ZZing Edge?

8. Corre shirt is ok, shutup BS.  Nice editing from phrase into song.  Ow...Slater.  What's DBD doing there?

9. (RR promo)

10. I love Joshface when Cole gets stupid.  It's so dead on.  He got me on the random facts thing.  I laughed.  Then I laughed again realizing Miggles both have the same way to enter the ring.  Uhm...ok...Orton's liked.  *FUCKING LOL AT ALL THREE OF THEM IN ORTON'S POSE CORNER.*  I love new generation bits like that vs old school thinking.  He still disappoints in ring.  *sigh*  Camerawork for Randy's barrage was FUCKING ACE.  Is Matt a heel or face commentator?  Oh shit matthews.  Why are they taking away from the match?  Cuz Miz is disappoint in the ring.  Sorry, fans.  And I am one.  But it's true.  Damn, that missed ZZ spot was tight.  Wtf @ banning spear?




It's strange how Miz is as a worker.  He is competent, and has some flair.  He is very good at telling a story, I admit.  But his pace is crawling, it grates at me how many times I see him grunting stuff to the opponent.  Too many rest holds, if he's going to be low impact, it would really behoove him to start popping submissions.  Ah well, nothing's perfect.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, Miz needs to learn, tweak or up his ring psychology otherwise i don't see myself purchasing his future DVD.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2011)

buy wow gold

What?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 28, 2011)

Sup guys, haven't been here in a while. We even have a new thread. 

Now get back to the Orton bashing.


----------



## tyciol (Jan 28, 2011)

So I was watching the Score and they mentioned besides the expected HHH return that we might see Booker T or Papa Shango, seems pretty interesting.

So surprised to see Katelyn on Smackdown, hopefully this leads to her challenging for the title. Whether it means allying with Vicky to beat Natalya while Becky's busy with LayCool or if it means doing some kind of anti-LayCool facework, I want to see her in the title shot she earned.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 28, 2011)

People who say Miz needs to work on in-ring psychology obviously have no idea what the term means.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People who say Miz needs to work on in-ring psychology obviously have no idea what the term means.



People who say otherwise are clearly Miz fans, and thus don't have the most honest of opinions when it comes to this issue.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2011)

cm punk deserves to win the royal rumble..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 29, 2011)

Considering the same anti-Miz fans have been refuted time and time again on this board, I'll ignore the "DUH *drools* Miz can't wrestle~! He can only 5 moveZ" redundant argument that will likely be brought forth in order to convince me Miz isn't fantastic in the ring. Theirs no real point in arguing that he isn't, at this point.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Considering the same anti-Miz fans have been refuted time and time again on this board, I'll ignore the "DUH *drools* Miz can't wrestle~! He can only 5 moveZ" redundant argument that will likely be brought forth in order to convince me Miz isn't fantastic in the ring. Theirs no real point in arguing that he isn't, at this point.



You got this all wrong. I just feel they're throwing him too far into the heel part of his character. Moreso, the Miz is fine; it's just Cole & Riley that get on people's nerves. He doesn't really need them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2011)

So yeah I am really really becoming a big Cody Rhodes fan. Do has been gold on the Mic for awhile now. His promos have very good in my opinion. No damn annoying catch phrase or saying.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

tyciol said:


> So I was watching the Score and they mentioned besides the expected HHH return that we might *see Booker T* or Papa Shango, seems pretty interesting.



Heard about this too. So much for him going to the MEM .

That would be pretty cool I guess.

MIZ WE COMIN FOR YOU


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2011)

bring back the spinnarooni!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People who say Miz needs to work on in-ring psychology obviously have no idea what the term means.



I see i may have had the wrong impressions of Miz. His match with Morrison in the beginning of the month was great and it showed that he earned that world title. There really isn't anything wrong with his ring psychology. I probably downplayed The Miz from all the awful matches he's had with Orton. Obviously Orton's fault.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2011)

If we judged wrestlers' ability based on the matches they've had with Orton...then almost everyone would be awful.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually on, I'm still gonna say miz needs more work. Hes not that great in ring. Good enough to get by, but not that great.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

Aaand I went on one of the wrestling websites to see latest news.

Genius "reporter" named Ryan Clark put spoilers in the title.

Don't got to tnawrestlingnews.com if you don't want to be spoiled lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Aaand I went on one of the wrestling websites to see latest news.
> 
> Genius "reporter" named Ryan Clark put spoilers in the title.
> 
> Don't got to tnawrestlingnews.com if you don't want to be spoiled lol.



*SPOILERS: THE BIG THREE AUSTIN, ROCK AND TRIPLE H WILL BE AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE!*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 29, 2011)

Royal Rumble surprise entrants (spoilers)


*Spoiler*: __ 





> According to multiple wrestling media sources, both Booker T and Kevin Nash are expected to be used as surprises in tomorrow night's 40 man Royal Rumble match.
> 
> WWE company sources confirmed to PWInsider.com that Booker T would be used at the show following recent discussions. Company sources also stated that Nash was booked for the Rumble and was scheduled to fly into Boston on Saturday.
> 
> What makes this interesting is that both Booker and Nash were expected to start on Monday with TNA at the Impact tapings according to The Wrestling Observer. Nash had been in heavy discussions with TNA in the last few weeks with both sides going back and forth on a new deal. Many sources indicated the deal was done, which then led to Nash accusing TNA of leaking the information on purpose which then started a whole new round of negotiations. Nash was quietly removed from the roster page over on TNAwrestling.com. This creates an interesting situation for the TNA tapings on Monday as the only other name available from the original "Main Event Mafia" group would now be Sting. The TNA tapings on Monday, which will air on February 3, were being heavily built up in the last few weeks by the company teasing the return of the former Mafia group.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Nash and Booker T show up on Sunday for WWE and then on Monday for TNA. Whatever.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Report that TNA is screwed because they had Nash and Booker penciled for "They."

And that begs the question, why would you put a storyline together with guys not officially with the company?

The response to which is, it's TNA.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



TNA, don't stop disappointing us. We wouldn't know how to handle you being competent.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you dig it?  Suckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone who thinks WWE will use Nash and Booker T for more than a one shot appearance is dumber than Vince Russo. 

But I guess Sting IS confirmed to return to TNA, then?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pictures have surfaced of Nash at the arena. I can't tell because it's dark, but he may have dyed those locks(~!) Unless he already had them darkened at the tail end of his TNA run...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He dyed his hair. Orlando Jordan was reported as saying, "Your not fooling anyone honey."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

So....what theme music will they come out to?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They could stick around for the Hall of Fame


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh shit...now I GOTTA order the rumble tonight. I gotta see this. Does anybody have a online stream? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures have surfaced of Nash at the arena. I can't tell because it's dark, but he may have dyed those locks(~!) Unless he already had them darkened at the tail end of his TNA run...



Got a link to said pictures?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

> According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, WWE officials are already contemplating candidates for induction into the Hall of Fame next year. The primary names being discussed are Trish Stratus, given that it will likely take place in her hometown of Toronto, and The Rock. The idea with Rock is it would be mark ten years after his memorable WrestleMania match with Hulk Hogan, which took place in Toronto.



If ya sme...


----------



## Grandia (Jan 30, 2011)

i like how matt striker says hes certain a fresh face will win the RR


----------



## FearTear (Jan 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who wants John Morrison to win the Rumble?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

SO...on the Miz and his in ring style.  Like I said, he is competent, and very good at telling a story.  However, even as a heel, his ring work lacks flair.  Ziggles has flair, Carlito had flair, whereas ....I would link miz's style to HHH during attitude.  That's ....good....I guess...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Got a link to said pictures?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

Big Sexy alright!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with Sexy; we could see them hang around until Mania.

Which would be wise on WWE's part, since they don't have anything else "special" ready yet.

The rumored Barrett vs. Taker sure as hell isn't going to sell the remaining tickets.







In Brightest Day! said:


> Got a link to said pictures?





There are 24 pictures available.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2011)

I want jomo to win


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

Jomo isn't as good lookin as Big Sexy Kevin Nash though.

I want to see Nash win it.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, I hope Nash n Booker are only making this one night Rumble appearance, I really wanted to see them return to the main event Mafia lol. Looked kinda hyped even tho I don't follow TNA like that.

Del Rio winning the rumble would be tight but I'd like to see him v/s HBK at mania since HBK ended with a losing streak of 2 to Taker, Mr. WM should go out with a win.

JoMo is the poor mans PG version of HBK


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wait, I hope Nash n Booker are only making this one night Rumble appearance, I really wanted to see them return to the main event Mafia lol. Looked kinda hyped even tho I don't follow TNA like that.
> 
> Del Rio winning the rumble would be tight but I'd like to see him v/s HBK at mania since HBK ended with a losing streak of 2 to Taker, Mr. WM should go out with a win.
> 
> JoMo is the poor mans PG version of HBK



I think I disagree with everything you just said.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> SO...on the Miz and his in ring style.  Like I said, he is competent, and very good at telling a story.  However, even as a heel, his ring work lacks flair.  Ziggles has flair, Carlito had flair, whereas ....I would link miz's style to HHH during attitude.  That's ....good....I guess...



Miz does have great psychology. He just happens to have your standard Pro-Wrestling moveset. Theirs nothing wrong with that.




VastoLorDae said:


> So....what theme music will they come out to?



This...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJruyrBCy70&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

or this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UCejordN8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It's a tough one.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Man I have no idea who I want to win!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 30, 2011)

anywhere I can watch Royal Rumble online  I need to watch it, the hooters I used to go to closed down so now I have no where to watch it  anywhere online I can watch it?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

> Wrestleview.com's Josh Boutwell passed this along:
> 
> There has been rumors the past week or two about Mistico that I didn't even acknowledge in my column (Viva La Raza! Lucha Weekly) because this happens EVERY year with Mistico, but it looks like this time it could be for real.
> 
> ...



I personally don't think he's needed, but it's an interesting signing nonetheless.

For those of you who haven't seen the guy before, heres a quick highlight vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibsl0kOMxS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2011)

He may be needed, future replacement for rey will be needed eventually..


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if the crowd will even know who Nash is. He hasn't been on WWE since 2003 and even then he wasn't exactly over...

Mistico... yeah he's a draw in Mexico, but who knows what will happen in the E. He's great, but Rey isn't who Rey is just because of his mask.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like he'll be reporting down to FCW. He's 28 years old, so he's got plenty of time to work the kinks out if he needs to.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 30, 2011)

I am guessing that the WWE is going to phase out Rey, hes only in his mid 30s but his knees are all tore up. Originally Del Rio was going to be the new masked uber face but Rey signed a new contract. The E has been pursuing Mistico for the past couple years though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Mistico will be as over as del rio when he finally puts down rey rey


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

Rumble Time Boys

Are your Bodies ready?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i got streams


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm fucking ready  
This is going to be epic.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

I want Nash to come out to that Diesel entrance!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Rumble Time Boys
> 
> Are your Bodies ready?
> 
> ...



i got one, not sure if its any good

buy wow gold


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

seems legit ^

Delrio is my Pick to win, hes the only guy that edge can feud with at mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

you know, ever since i was a kid, i thought to myself what if someone like funaki won the rumble..

thats when i thought wrasslin was legit.. 

so i wonder what if yoshi tatsu or chavo win the rumble tonight, what will happen..

better yet, what if the scripted winner botched it and gets eliminated by accident.. what then? 



damn, i love me some rumble


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

If Funaki won it then he'd get a shot at WM of course!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2011)

You go to WrestleMania if you win the Royal Rumble? Thanks for that.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

haha I know I was being stupid on purpose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> If Funaki won it then he'd get a shot at WM of course!



would've been awesome.. 

also


i herd you liek some Ho-train?


*Spoiler*: _liek?_ 





i liek


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

cant see the spoiler lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

Pre show has started


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

well, see ya after the rumble

for all your streaming needs, go here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

fucking share tv is being a bitch.

 and yo khris how do you actually watch it on there? I see no link for it on there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

-http://atdhe.net/6310/watch-wwe-royal-rumble

-http://www.firstrow.net/watch/46987/1/watch-wwe-royal-rumble-2011.html

-http://www.firstrow.net/watch/46987/2/watch-wwe-royal-rumble-2011.html

-http://www.firstrow.net/watch/46987/3/watch-wwe-royal-rumble-2011.html

-http://www.firstrow.net/watch/46987/4/watch-wwe-royal-rumble-2011.html

buy wow gold


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

bah I got it working on my usual spot nevermind....damn pushy ass Bing people.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya know.  I thought me being high made that good, but Ziggles makes people look golden and this crowd is hype.  Please Miz, don't fail me.  I'm a fan, but I am a realist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

ziggler had a good match with edge.. nuff said...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Watch, Vickie is gonna use her power as temp GM to put Ziggler in the rumble match at #40 >.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

god I hope not scott...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> god I hope not scott...



I hope so 

Ziggler is amazing in the ring, he can sell really, really good. He made that spear look awesome tonight. Give Ziggler a year or so, and he'll be able to carry pretty much anyone to a good match, just you watch.

I half wish the house show I was going to in feb was smackdown not RAW, so I can see Del Rio, Edge, Ziggler.

But, I'm more glad that it's RAW.. because I get Punk, Danielson, Miz, Sheamus, and Morrison.

So really, I'd be happy either way, lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz is....disappointing.  He is so close.  But I think I am over it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Royal Rumble spoiler:  GOD will be at the Rumble.  OH MY GAWD WHAT A PUNCH BY THE MIZ.  OH MY GOD He is eliminated.  Oh my god THIS IS A SURPRISE!!!


Anyways This is Awful chants in the Miz vs Orton match ahahaha


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2011)

im on my phone, help a brotha out with some updates


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Randy Boreton Strikes again! He brings down people to his horrible horrible level.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, Miz is meh in the ring but man does he play his role to a tee


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

so its just these two championship matches and the RR? Man I hope the RR will be epic...at least better then last years...the worst RR ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

OH SHIT! That finish was pretty nice!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

That was so lame 
This can only mean John Cena and Randy Orton will make a team very soon, which is a good thing.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so its just these two championship matches and the RR? Man I hope the RR will be epic...at least better then last years...the worst RR ever.



No, there is a Divas title match now.

Nexus saves the day! 

Miz most likely is not in the Nexus, so I figure Punk will explain himself saying he did it because he wanted Miz to be champ at Mania, because when Punk wins the Rumble, Miz is an easier target to defeat than Orton.

Or, they did it just cause they can, who the hell knows, lol


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk had mad trollface on.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah he trolled us all.
For me Triple H wins the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

THIS RR sucks already because if you order it there is an actual whole HOUR where it sucks.  miz and natalya match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

oh god...why....why would they have the diva's match after two world title matches!?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

I figured they are taking it as a intermission match for the fans in boston to pee and buy shit.  But we all know they did it at the Miz match so now they are totally facepalming themselves at the arena


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> No, there is a Divas title match now.
> 
> Nexus saves the day!
> 
> ...



but then Punk is assuming that he won the Rumble.  That was just total troll of Punk.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Bouncing boobs


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> but then Punk is assuming that he won the Rumble.  That was just total troll of Punk.



He's obviously assuming he's going to be winning the Rumble. Why wouldn't he be confident in his abilities?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

EVE!  How you like it, mofos!

Also...where is tarver and uhm catfight?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is getting all bruised up backstage and he will be handicapped for the Royal Rumble already.

And lol at Michael Cole talking about himself.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who helped Miz retain? 

I can't seem to find out.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CM punk. Who else?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARi failed, Nexus failed, ARi failed, Punk trollfaced the kids and got it done.  Miz had good spots in the match, but I was saddened by his performance.  Character wise he is great, but atheltically speaking...he is like a backwards shelton benjamin.  Get it?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

I really , really wish Ziggler won the title.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

punk first?

*If he wins he gains my respect.*


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

CM gonna make it to the end clearly lol


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

This is going to be interesting CM PUnk entrant 1 and he wins the Rumble????


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

rr IS STARTING OFF HOT!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Smart 

__________________


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz is still champ 

Instant 10/10 PPV


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

GM must be the Secretary of state typing that fucking fast.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Actual Wrestling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk vs DBD to open RR.  Net crashes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

YES DANIELSON VS PUNK TO START IT OFF!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

lol RR is already better then last year.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

THE GM HAS DISQUALIFIED YOU ALL FROM THE RUMBLE, DOWN TO 30 PEOPLE AGAIN

MCMAHON TROLLS AGAIN

would of loved it


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Michael Cole calling internet stupid?
What the hell?

And I hear "CM PUNK" chants.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

I predict Masters winning the Rumble.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Danielson and Punk just eliminate whoever else enters the rumble one by one, and it comes down to the two of them at the end?

It would be epic...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

WWW YKI.  I am officially marking.  Fave RR ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

looking like last years RR all over again...


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME SO FAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

FUICKING REGAL!!!!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

YES REGAL!

REGAL VS DANIELSON VS PUNK FOR THE LAST 3

MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE!

I call Swagger next


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

In 20 years of that mans career that is the FIRST Regal chant I've ever heard


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Shiiit TDJ.  This is the best RR EVER!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

JOMO in the ring


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

MORRISON!

This rumble is the best ever


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Man that was awesome!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME WHAT MORRSION DID!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

motherfucking jomo.  my ass is marking


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME BY JOMO!!!!! :GAR


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2011)

Epic Morrison spot was epic.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

That was the move of the match.
So epiccc


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a JoMo fan now


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

yoshi looks good a bit


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Nexus domination begins.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2011)

What did Morrison do? I dont have the money to buy or fast enough net to stream.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice moves Husky.
Jomo got knocked off and latched on the barricade, ran and jumped to the stairs.


CHAAVOOO!!!


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Husky


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Tajiri to be a surprise entrant, PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

ewww do not want HUSKY harris LOLZ


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Respect for Eddie Guerrero Tribute
Go Chavo!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh shit ratings in the house.
Tatsu dies with HONOR!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Ooooo shiiit here come sexual chocolate!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

smackdown man


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

where comes the Royal Rumble 2011 winner


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

COME ON TRIPS

TAKE THAT TAKE THAT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

very satisfying RR so far. Better then last years


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

DAT HOODIE


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

This just got stupid as hell


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

poor tyler reks


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait till Big Show shows up.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Nash please


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

It was such a great start not its just boring for the next 30 mins


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh shit Khali


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Khali

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Or great Khali


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Or great Khali



lol


 and oh shit its batista!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that was huge


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Matt Ryan

lol


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Well then.... better then losing to Beth?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKA!@@@


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

OH GOD BOOKER


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

SUCKAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR T


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

Damnit Booker .


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

This new Batista guy is good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

AAAAAWWWW LAME


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Noooooooo Booker T.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Now that was the real BOOK END


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Cenation


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena....is here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course Cena survives the onslaught....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

COME ON TRIPS

OWN THIS SHIT


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

All gone in 10 seconds.....jesus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Superman does it again!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL, it was off panel to me.  i was alt tabbed


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

If Booker did it I would not be pissed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

COME ON TRIPS

TAKE THAT SHIT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

oh lord not hornswoggle...


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you kidding me what the loooool


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Booker T should have at least eliminate someone. 

Matt Striker was marking out.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

This is some serious bs.

vintage vince mcmahon .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

How did Cena get floored off of one closeline?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> Now that was the real BOOK END



AHAHAHAHA! Funny.

Yo I cant believe they got rid of Booker so fast. smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2011)

egh super cena.  stupidity of the whole super cena since he went face vs JBL lot. This is worse than 80s/90s Hogan/warrior no sells


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoiler:
Hornswoggle eliminates the big show


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

No more Punk

lol


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Corre gonna be the new guys to beat now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Super Cena and Swoggle


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO PUNK NO BRYAN NOBODY IN THE RING WHO CAN WRESTLE


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

HOLY SHIT .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

aw RR has gotten stupid in the quickness. but kind of funny


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn....poor ol Tyson Kidd. Save em da embaressment and throw em out, will ya? lol


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Did Hornswoggle did FU tyson kid?
That's worse than being defeated by Beth Phoenix


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

WENDY'S IS HERE!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, this is sad.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

The fun part could only last so long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

well...with Kofi coming out maybe the RR can finally start....again.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Is Hornswoggle going to be the inside referee till the end of the match?
Better give him a T-Shirt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Swagger coming right after Kofi

lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Booker T could have carried the whole damn Rumble in those last few minutes.

Imagine Booker T, Cena or Kofi Kingston, Booker T. Would have been a great push for KK.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Good RR is picking back up.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

What number are we at?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Sheamus


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

God these boring parts...................


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha yes just checked Booker T's contract status.

He will be around for a bit : ).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone have links to a better stream? WHSports is fucking laggy.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Sheamus loves to pick on smaller fighters. Let's see what happens when Big show picks on him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

That was kind of nice elimination by Rey on Swagger.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Kofi stomps like a monster.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

And here comes Ziggler.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> here



Oh, mein square


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

If Zigler can be in so does Randy Orton!
Let's have Faith


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

KEVIN NASH


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

KEVIN NASH!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

I SMELL THE KING COMING


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I'm dead on the RR for now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

nO SELLING LIKE A PRO!.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Nash is fucking out


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

fuck my feed went out on me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

No love for Kevin Nash.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn...now Diesel getting eliminated quick? Vinnie Mac must be tryna make a subliminal statement....LOL


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

NOOOOOOO Nash


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Its back...how did Nash get eliminated?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

I sense Kane coming RIGHT after Show


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

schway, team UK raped desiel


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Big Show wins.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is Triple H?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Hearing the electric welcomes for Nash and T made the night for me, if nothing else .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

With four more participants, where is Triple H?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Where is Triple H?



#40 slot


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hope Big Show wins.


Spoke too soon .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

EJ kills BS,I swoon.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Santino is number 37 ?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

If Santino wins I'll change my set to Santino Marella until Wrestlemania


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> #40 slot



I can hear the shitstorm now.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Santino confirmed to win lol, he's gonna be out till the last second

WHERES HACKSAW JIM DUGGAN THO?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Del Rio......BAAAAAALLLLLIN!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

ADR STILL rolls with RR.  Awesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Randy Orton next and then Triple H.
Please WWE.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't waste a spot on him.

We don't need more Randy Orton.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Spoke too soon .



 I did 



Agmaster said:


> EJ kills BS,I swoon.



 Yeah that was coo with me.


so Kane and HH left.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes Randy Orton!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Orton? The fuck


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

ADR AND RKO>  hmmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

oh god Orton is in?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

ONE MAN TO GO .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

No HHH this year. Guess we have to settle with Kane.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Triple H the last one missing!
Please WWE


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

THE PG Austin! Orton 

WTF HHH Was suppose to take out Sheamus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course Orton goes after the black guy first.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

*sigh* Del Rio.....BUUUUUURIIEEEED! LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

ELIMINATE THEM ALL KANE!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww man Kane.
No Triple H


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

No Trips?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

This is stupid, BY THEM BEING IN THEY WERE ASSUMED TO LOSE THEIR MATCHES, WOW


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought Barret got eliminated .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

*Cheers like Cole at No HHH*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

So this is pretty much Cena night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

I told ya this would not be unpredictable...the final people in more then hald are former world champions... ADR and Wade are not winning it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> This is stupid, BY THEM BEING IN THEY WERE ASSUMED TO LOSE THEIR MATCHES, WOW



Apparently, wrestling's fake.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

If John Cena, Randy Orton, or Wade Barret win....


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Shut up Stark!

Santino is gonna win omg, He's outside the ring lmao


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

IT HAS TO BE CENA NOW HE'S THE FACE AND ALWAYS GOES TO WRESTLEMANIA TO WIN AS CHAMP.  

RUMBLE ENDING SUCKS..........NOT TO MENTION THEY HAVE TO GIVE IT TO CENA CAUSE ITS HIS HOMETOWN


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2011)

wait Santino went under the rope and they are talking about a final 4 already?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Del Rio taking it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Is Santino still in?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

I see the ref outside and I keep thinking that it's Santino hiding


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

*triple H's music hits*

He comes out, wearing his crown, and carrying his sledge hammer.

The arena goes crazy

But it was really CM Punk wearing a Trip's suit.

PunK: Surprise Bitches!

^ This should totally happen.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

MIZZZZ is my hero


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

That was unexpected...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2011)

now uhh didn't wwe have a rule saying someone not in the match can't eliminate someone (HBK won it that way once)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

I STAND STUNNED AND HAPPY


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Fucking Miz LOL, nice



Darth Nihilus said:


> I see the ref outside and I keep thinking that it's Santino hiding



Lol me too.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

What did Mizfit do?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

DEL RIOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

And Santino for the win.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

I am completely cluster-fuckered


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooo DEL RIO WON!!!


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

I am happy with the result.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL what a troll


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Vince trolling with Santino


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> If John Cena, Randy Orton, or Wade Barret win....



well you got your wish


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

I am glad I was wrong.


----------



## Jade (Jan 30, 2011)

wtf was that crap .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Rodriguez has a heart attack from how much he's been yelling throughout this PPV


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

GREAT JOB WITH THE ENDING WWE  <CLAPS>

THAT SANTINO SHIT GOT ME ROLLING


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I am happy with the result.



same, although i did get worried that santino was going to win it just so the WWE can stick it to the smarks.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone put this guy out of the ring.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Del Riooooooooooooooooooooo~!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

So this promises to be the worst Main Event of the Wrestlemania since the very first beginning?

I can wait.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

>No Cena
>No Orton
>No Nexus
>No Corre
>No Show

More of this please


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

In less than a year...

And no mysterio


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

I called Del Rio winning weeks ago, would of been happy if Barret did tho but I am pleased with being right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> So this promises to be the worst Main Event of the Wrestlemania since the very first beginning?
> 
> I can wait.



Del Rio is awesome, shut your face.

Ricardo Rodriguez was awesome at the end.

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~! ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO~!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Raiden said:


> well you got your wish



They kept pushing Del Rio for the past month to win the rumble, so I'm glad WWE actually went through with it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

ANY SITE THAT SHOWS THE REPLAY? That was a must watch beginning and end to the rumble


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

The Miz vs Del Rio how exciting can that be?
I have a feeling this will be the first Wretlemania where the Diva's match will get better ratings than the main event   :rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> So this promises to be the worst Main Event of the Wrestlemania since the very first beginning?
> 
> I can wait.



why because their not the same guys we've had for the last 6 years?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> The Miz vs Del Rio how exciting can that be?
> I have a feeling this will be the first Wretlemania where the Diva's match will get better ratings than the main event   :rofl


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> why because their not the same guys we've had for the last 6 years?



I rather see a guy like Wade Berret going to the WrestleMania though.
Alberto del Rio only knows to show off and then win stupidly.

Come on even R-Truth won over him before.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> The Miz vs Del Rio how exciting can that be?
> I have a feeling this will be the first Wretlemania where the Diva's match will get better ratings than the main event   :rofl



Why in god's name would they do a heel vs heel match?

It's going to be Edge vs Del Rio most likely.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

So Del Rio won, huh? 

It explains the appearences he's been making on Raw, lately.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I rather see a guy like Wade Berret going to the WrestleMania though.
> Alberto del Rio only knows to show off and then win stupidly.
> 
> Come on even R-Truth won over him before.



You clearly don't know a good wrestler when you see one.

I bet you also think Danielson sucks, right?

I am glad that it wasn't one of the regulars that won this year, I can only take so much of Cena and Orton in title matches.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> *The Miz vs Del Rio how exciting can that be?*
> I have a feeling this will be the first Wretlemania where the Diva's match will get better ratings than the main event   :rofl



I doubt WWE will have to young stars compete for a championship at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Even though Im VERY HAPPY Del Rio, I gotta be honest..i am NOT looking forward to seeing Del Rio vs Miz, or Del Rio vs Edge at mania...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> The Miz vs Del Rio how exciting can that be?
> I have a feeling this will be the first Wretlemania where the Diva's match will get better ratings than the main event   :rofl



except he can challenge the world heavyweight champion, and yea there is of course, the elimination chamber..

its way too soon to book the actual match.. it might even become a triple threat all of a sudden.

but anyways, i liked how the arena was in an total aww and silence and ricardo kept yelling


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Man, the first act of the RR was SO good.  Yay ADR, but you were 2nd fiddle until from Brawl to when Otunga appeeared.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Even Zack Ryder would be a better choice to go to wrestlemania.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz is definitly losing the strap at the Elimination Chamber PPV...no one in hell will Vince do Del Rio vs Miz or Edge as the mania main event. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I doubt WWE will have to young stars compete for a championship at Wrestlemania.



yea.. i would say hbk/bret and rock/austin.. but bret and austin were already established..

still, its way too soon..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I rather see a guy like Wade Berret going to the WrestleMania though.
> Alberto del Rio only knows to show off and then win stupidly.
> 
> Come on even R-Truth won over him before.



wade barret is very green in the ring thogh

Del rio shit all over him in that area

Del rio vs edge will be awesome

its gonna be Miz vs Cena for the raw main event and that will be epic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah Miz and or Edge may not even be champions come Wrestlemania with the noway out ppv coming up.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Even Zack Ryder would be a better choice to go to wrestlemania.



Lol, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Even Zack Ryder would be a better choice to go to wrestlemania.



i am sensing butthurt


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys, want to bet that tomorrow's main event will be CM Punk and The Miz vs John Cena and Randy Orton.

My prediction for the Tag Team is about to happen.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

Even though Del Rio winning was an awesome serve, WWE staying true to form, will shove Randy Ooooooooorton in the title picture come WM.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz/Rio at WM?

Running it into the ground, eh Vince?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> wade barret is very green in the ring thogh
> 
> Del rio shit all over him in that area
> 
> ...



btw zen-aku, i repped u for making those links available, most of the links i found stopped airing within the first half of the show.. 

so thanx..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> Miz/Rio at WM?
> 
> Running it into the ground, eh Vince?



Either Miz won't be the Champion come Mania, or Del Rio will challenge the SmackDown champion, clearly.

I don't know why people keep thinking they're gonna put Del Rio vs Miz at Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

*for all the damn marks who complain about miz/rio, you guys gotta know that everything is subjected to change except for the fact that rio will be part of the mainevent..

remembers when big show and cena won at 2000 and 2008..

so stop *


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

What happened to Morrison again? He just did some fancy move and that was it?

Also, how about Del Rio/ Daniel Bryan at Mania?


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

No Christian or HHH in the rumble is a real ball buster, when will HHH finally fucking return?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2011)

Jomo spidermanned a barricade after regal hit him.  Then rail ran and hopped to the steel stairs.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> *for all the damn marks who complain about miz/rio, you guys gotta know that everything is subjected to change except for the fact that rio will be part of the mainevent..
> 
> remembers when big show and cena won at 2000 and 2008..
> 
> so stop *



Also last year, Edge won the Rumble, but he wasn't in the main event. 

There was the 10-diva tag match, then the WWE title match, then HBK vs Taker.

So, Edge, the winner of the rumble was in the 7th out of 10 matches.

Calm the fuck down people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> What happened to Morrison again? He just did some fancy move and that was it?
> 
> Also, how about Del Rio/ Daniel Bryan at Mania?



i kinda felt sad for him.. the way he got eliminated was so damn anti-climactic for a person whose on his way to mainevent status..

i know nexus was portrayed to be all powerful, but that can't happen when cena manhandles them like sheep


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2011)

Santino not winning makes me sadface 

Good for Rio though. No matter how much I don't like him, it will be a nice change of pace from the regular Main Eventer scramble. Looking forward to how it plays out for him.

Nice show overall, tomorrow's Raw should be great.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> What happened to Morrison again? He just did some fancy move and that was it?
> 
> Also, how about Del Rio/ Daniel Bryan at Mania?



Jomo got thrown off the ring landed in the barricade without his feet touching the floor and jumped back into the ring  AWESOME

Del Rio won as you can see.

Daniel Bryan and Punk at the start was amazing and Bryan lasted 22 minutes eliminating 2 people.

I was hoping PUNK would win the Rumble and Barret wins at Elimination chamber so there would be a Nexus vs Corre at Mania. But WWE creative team was not smart enough for that.

So at the chamber it is going to be Punk vs Cena Vs Miz vs Orton


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

Alberto is going after WHC.

I dunno when Trips is coming back : /.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Also last year, Edge won the Rumble, but he wasn't in the main event.
> 
> There was the 10-diva tag match, then the WWE title match, then HBK vs Taker.
> 
> ...



well of course, takers matches will most likely main-events the shows till he retires.. 

meh, right now; del rio can mainevent with anyone.. hell, trips can walk in the EC, win it, and mainevents with rio.. 

the possibilities are endless..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> Jomo spidermanned a barricade after regal hit him. Then rail ran and hopped to the steel stairs.



Sounds like preparation for MITB. 



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> i kinda felt sad for him.. the way he got eliminated was so damn anti-climactic for a person whose on his way to mainevent status..



Hopefully his chance will come soon.



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> Jomo got thrown off the ring landed in the barricade without his feet touching the floor and jumped back into the ring AWESOME



Sounds like it might've been the best highlight of the Rumble. 



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> Daniel Bryan and Punk at the start was amazing and Bryan lasted 22 minutes eliminating 2 people.



It's good to see Bryan lasted that long, he needs to show off that talent. I read Cena lasted more than 30 minutes? 



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> I was hoping PUNK would win the Rumble and Barret wins at Elimination chamber so there would be a Nexus vs Corre at Mania. But WWE creative team was not smart enough for that.



You think Vince might go for a Nexus vs Corre tag team match at Mania. It would certainly give a lot of guys a slot on the card.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Best Tweet of the night 

»
Joey Styles
JoeyStyles Joey Styles
Punk vs. Bryan...I'm watching ROH with great TV production.
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Jomo got thrown off the ring landed in the barricade without his feet touching the floor and jumped back into the ring  AWESOME
> 
> Del Rio won as you can see.
> 
> ...



But who will the last 2 be!!!!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Jomo got thrown off the ring landed in the barricade without his feet touching the floor and jumped back into the ring  AWESOME
> 
> Del Rio won as you can see.
> 
> ...



fixed 

we need someone on punk's level and a spot monkey to make the match good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Raiden, change your avatar. I keep thinking you're Tazmo


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2011)

Well if they have MitB at mania, Morrison will be the most likely to win it. Hold on to it til summerslam aka Wrestlemania Light.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed
> 
> we need someone on punk's level and a spot monkey to make the match good



Nah I love Danielson but Sheamus and Morrison are in on that chamber.

Although I like the concept of Jomo Punk and Danielson on there better


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

> So at the chamber it is going to be Punk vs Cena Vs Miz vs Orton vs Sheamus vs John Morrison



Fixed again.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

Raiden said:
			
		

> I dunno when Trips is coming back : /.



DIdn't he just finished filming a movie? Chances are he's taking time off to pimp that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Nah I love Danielson but Sheamus and Morrison are in on that chamber.
> 
> Although I like the concept of Jomo Punk and Danielson on there better




shit forgot about sheamus 

i wonder why


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

OK RUMBLE IS OVER!!!   Ratings Please

I would give it a SOLID 7.  Out of the 3 hours a good hour was good.  Majority of the spot monkey promos was great by Miz, Danielson, Jomo, Santino, Nash, Booker T.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> No Christian or HHH in the rumble is a real ball buster, when will HHH finally fucking return?



Christian is Recovering from a serious injury, and HHH has a important new job

its ur fault for getting your hopes up


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> shit forgot about sheamus
> 
> i wonder why



How could you forget the King?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

7.5 tops

That is all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

comment about rumors of nash working backstage with E 



> giving Nash a backstage gig is like hiring Charles Manson as caretaker at a girls reformatory.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2011)

Evilene said:


> DIdn't he just finished filming a movie? Chances are he's taking time off to pimp that.


This could be right when I think about it...





Maybe he's gotta let the stash grow back?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

So did Nash and Booker T got a combined 2 seconds worth of Rumble time?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

That's not Triple H

That's Paul Levesque


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Triple H looks like a gnome in that pic. All he needs is a cone hat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> How could you forget the King?



maybe because:-

1) ever since JoMo, he hasn't been doing anything nor being involved in any feud/rivalry/storyline  

2) and whenever he's brought up, trips gets brought as his opponent in this next PPV 


shit, *inb4 trips is burying him without even trying*



as for the PPV, its marking/10..

its okay, but the most important thing was that i marked several times. from ziggler putting on a great match, to danielson/regal/punk skirmish, booker, and finally the rumble double finish.. all was good IMO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> This could be right when I think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tha fuck is that thing? 

the king of kings sure has fallen


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2011)

Its part time man.  Let him be.

Favorite Rumble moment has to be the end.  Most exciting was the ROH 1 and 2 entrants match.  Highlight was Jomo.  So yeah sticking with a 7/10 rating


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought the chaperone was an action film...not a family comedy.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> This could be right when I think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, I really hope he grows back his beard. 

Even though he reminds me of early DX Trips in that poster.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3RjVU3eEyKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Its part time man.  Let him be.
> 
> Favorite Rumble moment has to be the end.  Most exciting was the ROH 1 and 2 entrants match.  Highlight was Jomo.  So yeah sticking with a 7/10 rating



still doesn't make him any less like a douche-bag



Evilene said:


> God, I really hope he grows back his beard.
> 
> Even though he reminds me of early DX Trips in that poster.



okay, gay douche-bag

i've heard burying stories of trips, but i have never hated him as much as when i am looking at that poster 



Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]3RjVU3eEyKw[/YOUTUBE]



badass =  this song..

i don't care what anyone says


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2011)

It was a pretty good Royal Rumble

Nexus eliminate everyone that came in until Gay Cena came ... Fast forward we have Alex ran BACK out, Miz jump in from the announce table and eliminate Cena 

Alberto Rel Rio Wins   

The Miz retains title with a pretty AWESOME win lol
Edge Killswitched

I know I'm a horrible highlighter D:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Gonna love tomorrow's shitstorm


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm surprise Punk got eliminated as quick as he did though.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, that it genuinely shocked me.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2011)

lol having one of the biggest cheers of the night, if not the biggest, Nash proves all the critics wrong .


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2011)

*My name.......my name......my name is Alberto Del Riiiiioooooooooo!*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

But.....I already knew that


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2011)

how do you say it in English though? ahaaa


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

I just remembered...did Awesome Kong show up at all?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Really good show .


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I just remembered...did Awesome Kong show up at all?



No :[
It was teased


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz retains and Alberto wins the RR 

Best RR in years


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

Sexy said:


> No :[
> It was teased



hmm, that's weird. It's been a while since it was announced she was with the company. Hopefully they're not sending her to FCW.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2011)

Sexy said:


> No :[
> It was teased


----------



## Vice (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Diesel, man. Brings me back.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 31, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Miz retains and Alberto wins the RR
> 
> Best RR in years



+Wade Barrett outlasts Cena

Though that is counterbalanced by Wade Barrett not outlasting Randy Orton


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting note from Twitter. Jericho seemed to love Morrison's spot, but HBK was impressed but didn't think it was that special.



			
				Chris Jericho said:
			
		

> Morrisons barrier jump spot was incredible! An all-time Rumble highlight





			
				Shawn Michaels said:
			
		

> Nifty move by Morrison I guess


----------



## Vice (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't been following wrestling for awhile, but Morrison is definitely giving me mid '90s Shawn vibes here. I'm not comparing their careers yet, but I wouldn't be shocked if Morrison is headed the same route Shawn was early in his career.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Shawn is a little butthurt.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> lol Shawn is a little butthurt.



Just like post WM14... he gets put out to pasture for a whole new generation.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2011)

My quick 'n' dirty thoughts:

Edge/Dolph: Was really great all due to Dolph bumping like a maniac for all of Edge's shitty offense. He's easily one of the top 3 wrestlers in the company. Get him to be a bit better on the stick and he'll be a cornerstone for a long time.

Orton/Miz: Not bad, but Orton really has terrible chemistry with Miz even after they've worked all those matches together these past couple of months. Orton seems to be moving onto Punk/Nexus, which should freshen things up a bit. Have to say this also: Riley is such an awesome stooge. He just seems to get how to be an unlikeable douchebag underling and the crowd wants him to fucking DIE whenever he fucks with the faces. Not good in the ring at all, but when you can get a good reaction, you don't really need to be.

Laycool/Natalya/Eve: What. The. FUCK. I know it's the Divas and all... but EVE?

Royal Rumble match: Extremely fun Rumble that had me marking out quite a few times. Morrison with his best Spiderman imitation, Bryan and Regal just killing each other, Booker T(that Spinneroonie made everyone who came over to watch at the apartment mark the fuck out), Hornswaggle/Cena, Sheamus killing Hornswaggle dead after getting kicked in the knee, Santino borrowing a page out of Miz's playbook and playing dead outside the ring til only Del Rio was left(along with getting that shitty Bawwwwston crowd to mark the fuck out for his potential win), and Alberto DEL FUCKING RIO~! winning like he'd been predicting for the last freaking month the fucking Rumble just made for a fun match.

This WM card won't be an all big, glitzy superstar-driven show like the last few, but with the youth movement creating new stars, you had to know they were going to have to do something like this eventually.

Too early to tell WM card prediction:

WWE Title- Miz/Cena

World Heavyweight Title- Edge/Del Rio(could probably throw Rey/Kane/Ziggler in there too for a 3-way)

Orton/Punk

MITB(don't want it on here, but they'll probably still do it)- Morrison/McIntrye/Swagger/Truth/Bourne(if he's back in time)/Ziggler(?)

HHH/Sheamus

Maybe Taker in a tag with Show against Wade and Zeke(saw it suggested on DVDR and it sounds like a perfect way to extend the streak and not have Taker almost kill himself after just coming back from being injured again)

Mysterio/Rhodes 

WWE Tag Title 3-way: Corre(Gabriel/Slater)/Nexus(Husky/Michael)/Santino & Kozlov

Drawing a blank on what to do with Bryan, Kofi, and a couple of others. 


Not a flashy card at all, but really solid and should have so damn good matches on it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2011)

He does seem bitter with that comment. When you add "I guess" to a statement it sounds like you're bitter.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2011)

anyone notice chris masters was #14?  fuck


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Grandia said:


> anyone notice chris masters was #14?  fuck



 aw yes...entry #14 in a RR match...good luck Masters.


----------



## Vice (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess Ziggler will eventually be an answer to a trivia question someday.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

whats the big deal about #14?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 31, 2011)

Number of death basically. Besides a very select few the guy who's entered at 14 has been not long for the company. It's uncanny. MVP last year, Umaga in 2008, Joey Mercury in 2006, Orlando Jordan in 2005...blanking on the others.

And seeing as it was Masters this time...wow, the curse will probably continue.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2q3MDj_8fA[/YOUTUBE]

so good, damnit why couldnt he stay a little longer tho?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

Hopefully hell stick around i was such a big Booker T fan back in the day


----------



## Vox (Jan 31, 2011)

I giggled @ Tyson Kidd. The crowd was dead when he ran out. Booker T. Pop. Cena. Pop. Horngobbler. Pop. Kidd. Nada.

Apart from that, the RR was pretty meh.

EDIT: Stop fucking with Swagger, you bitches!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 31, 2011)

Masters has been pretty incredible lately and has been rumored to be receiving a push after the Rumble. He had a pretty strong mid-card performance in the match.

And apparently Booker may be sticking around for a while.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Drawing a blank on what to do with *Bryan*, Kofi, and a couple of others. .



I've said it before and I'll say it again: It's a scientific fact that they'll be doing Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger at WrestleMania 27.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 31, 2011)

Vox said:


> I giggled @ Tyson Kidd. The crowd was dead when he ran out. Booker T. Pop. Cena. Pop. Horngobbler. Pop. Kidd. Nada.
> 
> Apart from that, the RR was pretty meh.
> 
> EDIT: Stop fucking with Swagger, you bitches!




How can you expect anything? They dont do anything with him. Seriously, give the guy a feud, or at least some random matches...hes great in ring, and what they did with him there was a damn joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Interesting note from Twitter. Jericho seemed to love Morrison's spot, but HBK was impressed but didn't think it was that special.



its HBK, he's a bigger tool than batista and heel austin put together.. 



Grandia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2q3MDj_8fA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> so good, damnit why couldnt he stay a little longer tho?



that was bitchen, but i believe nash's pop was bigger


this only proves, that the wwe universe does not know TNA exists


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still mad about Booker T > :


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

But you might see him more often though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

So after letting the hype die in my mind I must say...this RR was....not as good as first glance.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So after letting the hype die in my mind I must say...this RR was....not as good as first glance.



Tell me you didn't just say that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Tell me you didn't just say that.



It was not much better then last year's save for a few spots.


----------



## SYSC (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted Punk to win  but im still glad Del Rio won anyone have the vid of the Jomo spot


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It was not much better then last year's save for a few spots.



i know i just felt like doing a lame booker t joke


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2011)

This was one of those years where someone in the back inexplicably remembered that the Rumble isn't a self-correcting device. Well-constructed Rumble, and thus even with its flaws it's the best one since '07.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i know i just felt like doing a lame booker t joke



 Its just been such a long while...that it went over my head. I am ashamed.



Jove said:


> This was one of those years where someone in the back inexplicably remembered that the Rumble isn't a self-correcting device. Well-constructed Rumble, and thus even with its flaws it's the best one since '07.



 That is kind of sad then. Though I think 08 was better then the 2011 rumble...yes even with Cena winning it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is kind of sad then. Though I think 08 was better then the 2011 rumble...yes even with Cena winning it.



Oh, balderdash. It's not sad at all. It was a Rumble with segmented stories, evenly spaced, told _different kinds_ of stories... I don't see where you can deride it.


2008 had a vacant middle. Staring with Shawn and Undertaker was perhaps the greatest creative idea in Rumble history... but it was front and back loaded. It was like 2006: a brilliant concept, but they bailed on the details.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys think Booker and Nash will make some future appearance in the WWE again? Or was the Rumble just a one time deal for them?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2011)

Nash tweeted he is back home taking his kids to school or some shit.  I want Booker to stay and maybe team up with Kofi that shit would be dope


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Nash tweeted he is back home taking his kids to school or some shit.  I want Booker to stay and maybe team up with Kofi that shit would be dope



Harlem Heat back in the hood.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2011)

> Absolutely  the best night of my wrestling career.  It's so nice to be back in WWE  family. Thanks Boston for making me feel so special.



 **


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

2011 RR was my fave with the highlights being from the opening brawl to Otunga entering and DBD being eliminated.  That was the beginning of the end.  Nexus domination was on, Khali was so wtf.


----------



## Darc (Jan 31, 2011)

Who said that? @ Darth Nihilus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2011)

That would be Kevin Nash.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm actually a little disappointed they didn't go 2002 Mr. Perfect with Nash. It really wouldn't have changed the beats of the match that much and the crowd would have gone berserk.

Side note: Boston crowds are historically amongst the best. I remember going to SS06; hot crowd, even if a bit misguided at times (obviously, it's hard to boo down Cena in the Hub). Last night they made me proud, and I'm killing myself for not going.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2011)

> ProWrestling.net  is reporting that WWE Smackdown star Rey Mysterio is currently working  through a rotator cuff injury. According to the report, the injury  occurred during WWE's recent over seas tour and officials have been  limiting Mysterio's ring time to allow him to heal as best he can. WWE  officials and Mysterio remain hopeful that Rey will avoid surgery and  work through the injury heading into WrestleMania.





> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that after last night's WWE  Royal Rumble PPV, the following matches are currently planned to  headline WrestleMania 27:
> 
> -Edge (c) vs Albert Del Rio for the World Championship.
> -The Miz (c) vs John Cena for the WWE Championship.
> ...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 31, 2011)

So basically the Observer just watched the Rumble and came to the same conclusions everyone else did.

Watch their reports magically change after Elimination Chamber.

And is it just me or is Mysterio constantly injured :/


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> So basically the Observer just watched the Rumble and came to the same conclusions everyone else did.
> 
> Watch their reports magically change after Elimination Chamber.
> 
> *And is it just me or is Mysterio constantly injured :/*


Yet he refuses to just go away and let SD matter without him.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2011)

Mistico WHERE ARE YOOOOU?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

> Other top matches being considered are Randy Orton vs CM Punk and Triple H vs King Sheamus. It should be noted though that plans can always change, and WWE does have the Elimination Chamber match to build to before WrestleMania, which can always alter creative plans.



Taker vs. H at Mania .

i'd actually be more interested in seeing punk and orton than cena and punk


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2011)

I love how the crowd totally no sold the Orton/Cena face-off.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Boston lets you know it like it is

nobody wants to see that again at wrestlemania .


----------



## FearTear (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Boston lets you know it like it is
> 
> nobody wants to see that again at wrestlemania .



Especially after their unforgettable feud in 2009, that gave us such memorable and amazing moments like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhN4t-CI6RI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I love how the crowd totally no sold the Orton/Cena face-off.


Yeah, they fucked up with the booking in some of the match and they really shouldn't have gone back to it again later on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

And how Cena did the face turning to the crowd ala Rock/Hogan


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 31, 2011)

> "...to "the Rock's millions and millions"...who will forever be my family.. ..my honest and direct answer to you is this: I left the WWE because I had succeeded in accomplishing every goal I set to achieve. ...I've never done this before, but I will now because I feel it's important you know..let me share with you the goals I set for myself in the WWE so you can have a better understanding and perspective.. - become the youngest WWE World Champion - help set box office and attendance records in every arena in the country - help set PPV buy rate records ..the final two and my most important goals to achieve in wrestling: - become the most entertaining and electrifying performer the WWE had ever seen or will ever see again - take the brass ring of the WWE that Vince McMahon had faithfully allowed me to earn and take it places it had never gone before...to trailblaze...to break new ground...to achieve unprecedented greatness for not only for myself and the fans to enjoy...but for the business of professional wrestling itself and the WWE... A business and company that is in my blood and that I will love forever. ...I achieved these goals in the WWE at 30 years old and decided then to HUMBLY and QUIETLY step away and retire. ..and set my sights on another goal...a childhood dream...Hollywood. ..will I ever come back to the WWE? of course I will..not a match though, but in a capacity that would allow me to do so much more.. I LOVE that company and the fans...without the two I would not be standing where I am today... Vince and myself stay very closely connected and when the opportunity is right - which will be alot sooner than you think - we will do something electrifying and historic for the fans...he and I were toying with the idea of a special show called "ROCK RAW"... sounds like a perfect title for me to come back and SLAP THE LIPS OFF THOSE JABRONIS and LAYETH THE SMACKETH DOWN ON AAAAALLLLL THEIR CANDY ASSES!!! sorry...got carried away..I'll save that one of a kind electricity for Rock Raw.. ...it is important to me to say this from my heart - to the incredibly loyal "..The Rock's Millions and Millions..." and the entire WWE UNIVERSE...I am forever humbled and grateful to you for allowing me the HONOR to entertain you over the years...you have my word I will continue to entertain you in ways like no one else...it's only just the beginning... I dream big...and we've achieved those dreams together because you never left my side..I love you for that and thank you... I am Dwayne Johnson...and I will also always be The Rock."


----------



## FearTear (Jan 31, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> And how Cena did the face turning to the crowd ala Rock/Hogan



LOL :rofl

This reminds me when CM Punk cashed the money in the bank contract against Jeff Hardy: the crowd was PETRIFIED!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> And how Cena did the face turning to the crowd ala Rock/Hogan



That's EXACTLY what I thought about .

He certainly got carried away.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Taker vs. H at Mania .
> 
> i'd actually be more interested in seeing punk and orton than cena and punk



If Taker has a match at Mania, it will most likely involve Wade Barrett, like.. Ezekiel & Barrett vs Show & Taker, or just Taker vs Barrett.

But iirc, Taker has a shoulder injury, so he may not be 100% for Mania, which is where the tag idea comes in, let Show do most of the work, have Taker come in and finish off Barrett, bam.

The reasoning for Sheamus vs HHH and Taker to have some sort of match with Barrett is, when Barrett was the leader of Nexus, he had them cost Taker the buried alive match with Kane.

And Sheamus vs HHH because who doesn't want the King of the Ring vs the King of Kings, that and Sheamus is the reason (storyline) that HHH has been out for so long.

To not continue the feud with Sheamus when he comes back would be stupid, and show no consistency in the stories.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 31, 2011)

So........ both champions retain but Del Rio is going to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> If Taker has a match at Mania, it will most likely involve Wade Barrett, like.. Ezekiel & Barrett vs Show & Taker, or just Taker vs Barrett.
> 
> But iirc, Taker has a shoulder injury, so he may not be 100% for Mania, which is where the tag idea comes in, let Show do most of the work, have Taker come in and finish off Barrett, bam.
> 
> ...



I am fully aware of Taker's injuries and how ridiculous it would be if Triple H just forgot Sheamus.

And I know Taker, Game is not going to happen for Wrestlemania. That was more so a joke. It's not possible; there isn't enough time for build up leading up for that.

Though there is potential for a great story (Trips gives a shot at beating Taker since his DX partner couldn't). 

If they're going to do Game and Sheamus, they need to start building it up soon. Sheamus' character needs to be pushed a little bit; I think the hype he garnered from the KoTR tournament has dare I say faded a bit. 

Good explanation for how Taker can be put into a tag match, though I do question the wisdom of building upon what was a random attack on Taker (Nexus).


----------



## Watchman (Jan 31, 2011)

It wasn't a random attack - Barrett did say the next night that there was a reason, and it was part of the "Bigger Picture", but that he'd tell people why when _he_ wanted to.

Obviously that just means the writers don't know what the fuck to do, but the roots are there at least.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry for the miscommunication but that's what I basically meant. Something stirred up at the last minute.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah, fair enough then.

I'm not actually looking forward to this Wrestlemania so much. :/ Can't see Del Rio/Edge or Cena/Miz being that great.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm optimistic that if Dolph Ziggler can pull that kind of performance out of Edge, that Alberto Del Rio probably could too.

And this is music to my ears:



> - Booker T has signed a WWE contract, according to Dave Meltzer. The original plan was for Booker T to return in a manager type role, and possibly work as a coach/trainer on the returning "Tough Enough." Obviously, both received tremendous reactions at the Rumble, so as per usual in WWE, things are subject to change.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Jove said:


> Oh, balderdash. It's not sad at all. It was a Rumble with segmented stories, evenly spaced, told _different kinds_ of stories... I don't see where you can deride it.
> 
> 
> 2008 had a vacant middle. Staring with Shawn and Undertaker was perhaps the greatest creative idea in Rumble history... but it was front and back loaded. It was like 2006: a brilliant concept, but they bailed on the details.



 There were no different stories. The only stories that were told is Cena now taking on Miz, Alberto winning the rumble, and Orton now taking on the New Nexus. They just swapped two people. And two big returns and a few good spots. If you look at the match its self you will see it sagged big time around the middle when the Nexus occupied the ring then Super Cena coming in and eliminating them all. This rumble had a way worser middle then 08.


 I hope Hall of Fame induction for The Rock this year with HBK. If this happens it will already be more start studded then any other year for recent generation fans.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

The rock will be inducted on a later year they shouldn't induct 2 huge superstar in at once.
Anyways, who's ready for tonight shitstorm?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I am definitely ready for a lot of nothing to happen.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah I am definitely ready for a lot of nothing to happen.



LIES! I call forth a shitstorm >.<


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Rio vs. Edge. Ok.

And lol did anybody read TNA spoilers? lol...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden said:


> *Rio vs. Edge. Ok.*
> 
> And lol did anybody read TNA spoilers? lol...



 You do not sound that enthusiastic.

 and please post these spoilers. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fourtune is "They"

That's actually better than bringing back old man Nash, tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no I like it! I think they work well together!


*Spoiler*: _They Are_ 






During the match, a ref is bumped and Immortal hits the ring and starts beating down Anderson, but then The Fortune members stop and attack Hardy and the rest of Immortal. *So, "They" are AJ Styles, Kazarian and Beer Money. Matt Hardy, Rob Terry, Jeff Hardy, Gunner and Murphy look on in shock*.

Basically it's now going to be Immortal vs. Fortune.

Which puts into question where exactly Angle, Crimson, Steiner, and Morgan will go in all of this. 

It went from too many heels to now too many faces lol.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

R-Truth? 
Really?.... Really? .... Really?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

Hopefully Edge doesn't retain in the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not that lopsided. It's like...

Angle, Crimson, AJ Styles, Steiner, Morgan, Kaz and Beer Money (8) 

vs

The Hardy Boys, Rob Terry, Double J, Gunner and Murphy, and Abyss (7)

It's just that Immortal has a bunch of crappy heels on their side now. lol 

Hogan is supposed to comeback on March 3, so I guess he'll bring someone with him. Maybe Desmond Wolfe? :WOW


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting for the Book man .


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2011)

Sexy said:


> R-Truth?
> Really?.... Really? .... Really?



R-Truth has defeated Alberto Del Rio before.
Soon it will be Alberto del Rio versus R-Truth wrestlemania match.

I liked to see Orton kicking Husky.
Next will be Cena taking care of the Miz and then the team is set.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> R-Truth has defeated Alberto Del Rio before.
> Soon it will be *Alberto del Rio versus R-Truth wrestlemania match*.
> 
> *I liked to see Orton kicking Husky.*
> Next will be *Cena taking care of the Miz* and then the team is set.




Eww, I hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

2-21-11

what was that commercial? saw only the last part


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

Undertaker's Return? Sting? Only two guys I know with long trench coats.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

Undertaker...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

figured as much lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 31, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Undertaker's Return? Sting? Only two guys I know with long trench coats.



Taker

The Western motifs were a giveaway.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Taker
> 
> The Western motifs were a giveaway.



It's most likely the Undertaker, but... imagine if it was Sting...  

Anyways, what do you guys think of the WWE ring announcer? Guy's terrible in my opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

They wouldn't hype a Taker return by the way they'd have it be a surprise


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

Now that looks fucking awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

so....why did kurt choke AJ?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2011)

Taker-Sting is the last of the great dream matches.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They wouldn't hype a Taker return by the way they'd have it be a surprise


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> so....why did kurt choke AJ?



Roid rage.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They wouldn't hype a Taker return by the way they'd have it be a surprise



Please make it happen.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2011)

WHAT?!?!? King won?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

Have we been trolled enough WWE? 

Why continue with this Lawler crap....


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes! King won!!!!!
Man I really will love if Miz loses to King. 
Would be an epic moment for King and he deserves it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2011)

Lalwer next WWE Champ.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2011)

King as WWE Champion at WM27


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2011)

The one time I wanted Cena to win!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz Is Walking into mania as champ

Aww yeah


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2011)

King deserves to be a Champion after all he did for WWE.
I only feel bad this didn't happen in the year when he was inducted to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 31, 2011)

The King?


----------



## Darc (Jan 31, 2011)

Lawler winning is a wtf moment for sure but good for him, he's in great shape for his age and deserves one good build b4 its too late, plus the fans love him. I predict him being involved in some type of lower WM match, maybe with Alex Riley


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> King deserves to be a Champion after all he did for WWE.
> I only feel bad this didn't happen in the year when he was inducted to the Hall of Fame.



Fine then lets give, JR, The Brooklyn Brawler, and Dean Malenko a title run too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fine then lets give, JR, The Brooklyn Brawler, and Dean Malenko a title run too



I would have no problem with Dean Malenko being world champion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2011)

Dean Malenko


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 31, 2011)

King is an odd choice..but what ever, fans seem to love it.
Jomo is crazy again, the more i see the more I love this guy, its only a matter of time now really.

Also glad to see tyson kidd got a match, no matter how short it was, and how little he got to do...any appearance is good at this point i suppose..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2011)

I now want to see Morrison-Cena, the way he reversed the attitude adjustment was pretty cool.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fine then lets give, JR, The Brooklyn Brawler, and Dean Malenko a title run too



How in the HELL are any of those guys comparable to Lawler at all?


----------



## Darc (Feb 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fine then lets give, JR, The Brooklyn Brawler, and Dean Malenko a title run too


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> How in the HELL are any of those guys comparable to Lawler at all?



Zabuza feels Lawler should win the belt cause of all he;s done for the company, well these guys have done allot too

i was being condescending


----------



## Sarun (Feb 1, 2011)

We need to go easy on the (almost) total mark here. I definitely brings an interesting perspective.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2011)

And then Cole will screw him over again

Cue Cole vs the King at Mania


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yUqTGgOZyd8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]my9QDwj8Qgs[/YOUTUBE]

 Its totally sting.....


----------



## Grandia (Feb 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They wouldn't hype a Taker return by the way they'd have it be a surprise



thats amazing, whoever made that needs to work on the tna posters lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously undertaker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't jinx it Zen.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 1, 2011)

They're advertising Barrett vs. Mysterio at house shows right now. So that could indicate that's who Barrett's facing at Mania instead of Taker. Which would free up Taker for...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually, one has to remember, Taker hasn't been wearing the trench coat lately. He's been cosplaying as Viggo the Carpathian from Ghostbusters II.

As for house shows. CARD IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE!


----------



## FearTear (Feb 1, 2011)

Stark said:


> The King?



_"Mah boi, this WWE Title is what NO ONE but Randy Orton and Jerry Lawler strive for!"_


----------



## b0rt (Feb 1, 2011)

yesss Sting!!!


----------



## Starrk (Feb 1, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _"Mah boi, this WWE Title is what NO ONE but Randy Orton and Jerry Lawler strive for!"_



CD-i Zelda?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2011)

That 2-22-11 ad is a pretty neat.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, looks like they're pushing Jerry "The King" Lawler, with his win in the Raw Rumble tonight and him facing Miz in Elimination Chamber. I wonder, with all the reminding that King never wrestled a WresleMania, maybe he will this year.

And DAMN Morrison is Spider-Man.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 1, 2011)

Alberto just came out with a Mariachi band playing his theme song. Awesome. 

God damn they should push Sheamus and Morrison. They were the only reason that the Raw Rumble was even halfway entertaining.

So much talent the E has and they choose to push vanilla and stale Cena and Orton. Both of them just need to go away for six months.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



I wonder how this guy picked that up.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what that guy is talking about. The promo is for taker; the arena's website spoiled the surprise by hyping Taker's return.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2011)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that guy is talking about. The promo is for taker; the arena's website spoiled the surprise by hyping Taker's return.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know man, would a typical Undertaker gong be too cheesy and too much of a giveaway to hype the Undertaker's return? Are they looking for a surprise with this ad?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have absolutely no idea bro.

Looks like Ryan Clark, who spends his life writing dirtsheets, is finally on the story. We should know in a bit.

We do know now (from him) that Sting has not signed a new deal with TNA.


Honestly after all this, I don't want to see anything else but Sting and Taker.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's now or never with a Sting/Taker feud.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's face it though while it's one of the last dream matches this isn't 1998, then again just seeing them in the same ring together would be a dream come true


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd be happy if it was just a Sting + Taker vs. 2 Heels match. That way 'Taker isn't forced to put too much stress on his body (which hasn't recovered from his latest injury yet). Sting can do the main work, and the fans will be happy because it's STING.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish people would stop bitching about Miz cheating to win. Him winning clean over guys at or above his level completely goes against the character. Some people just need a nice dose of COMMON FUCKING SENSE.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darc (Feb 1, 2011)

Sting v/s Taker, hot damn. Sting is 51 tho? Damn, how old is Taker? Glad they don't look like Flair...


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about Miz cheating to win. Him winning clean over guys at or above his level completely goes against the character. Some people just need a nice dose of COMMON FUCKING SENSE.



Indeed. What really pisses me off is King being so involved in the storyline. Advance a young up and comer? Nah, let's go with the 50+ year old terrible colour commentator who hasn't been an active wrestler for 15 years.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Feb 1, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yes, it has to be Sting. 

They never used mysterious promos to sell the comeback of the Undertaker.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



The LayCool new co-World Heavyweight Champions :rofl


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously this whole King thing is just the first part in getting us Cole/Lawler at Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *Spoiler*: __



MIND FUCKIN BLOWN 

+

JIZZZZ, JIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ EVERYWHERE 



plus use this pek


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about Miz cheating to win. Him winning clean over guys at or above his level completely goes against the character. Some people just need a nice dose of COMMON FUCKING SENSE.



Actually apart from Triple H (outside of Chyna, DX and Evolution) has any heel actually been the type to win without cheating?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Actually apart from Triple H (outside of Chyna, DX and Evolution) has any heel actually been the type to win without cheating?



Monster Heels, I guess?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2011)

monster heals.

Kane had Paul Bearer helping him
Heel Big show and Brock Lesner last won the title thanks to Paul Heyman
Khali I dunno cause I never saw the smackdowns with him as champ.
Yokozuna back in the day had Mr Fuji and his "salt"
Late 90s-2000s How many heels won due to McMahonafeerence
Taker won his first title due to outside interfeerence too.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> monster heals.
> 
> Kane had Paul Bearer helping him
> Heel Big show and Brock Lesner last won the title thanks to Paul Heyman
> ...



Oh, I didn't know you meant simply for defending championships. I was thinking about stuff like Umaga bulldozing people without Armando's help, Brock Lesnar crushing Hogan and hist post-Heyman stuff, Khali's initial stuff, Big Evil 'Taker beating the shit out of Jeff Hardy, Ric Flair, etc.

Stuff like that. Obviously not all Monster Heels win clean all the time, but they're pretty much the only Heel Archetype that can get away with regular semi-clean victories in the first place.


----------



## Jade (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Booker is the newest member of the SmackDown broadcast team with Josh Matthews and Michael Cole.


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Booker is the newest member of the SmackDown broadcast team with Josh Matthews and Michael Cole.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe he can beat Cole ass for us


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More like he REPLACES Cole


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems he replaces Striker. Which I hope means that Miz destroys Lawler and he retires, and Striker takes his place on Raw.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shut up Watchman


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2011)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he replaces Striker. Which I hope means that Miz destroys Lawler and he retires, and Striker takes his place on Raw.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why not Booker on Raw & Striker on Smackdown :|


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2011)

more like why are you guys spoiler tagging...oh yeah...smackdown spoiler...carry on.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2011)

lol.                **


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I am happy for Lawler, rooting for him in EC against Miz.

That promo with the date sure is enigmatic...



Zen-aku said:


> They wouldn't hype a Taker return by the way they'd have it be a surprise



Talking about dream matches.  I can see that whoever did this got some inspiration from TDK Joker's promotional posters. Neat result.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2011)

so apparently 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kelly Kelly got fired by Vickie, eh?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 1, 2011)

I want:

Sting - Taker
Orton - HHH
Nash - Show

At WM.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2011)

That's what I call WM matches.

And dare I say that can be a prelude to a WCW themed Wrestlemania next year, when Hogan and Bischoff no longer are under their 2 year contracts with TNA. No Hogan matches tho.

I wouldn't mind seeing Orton actually go at it with Punk  .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sexy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Booker on Raw & Striker on Smackdown :|



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd rather see Striker get hit by a truck than to ever commentate again.




Also: Fuck all y'all haters... Heel Cole is Excellence.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2011)

Stark said:


> I want:
> 
> Sting - Taker
> *Orton - HHH*
> ...



 uh....really? You want that train wreck again?



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You have very bad taste in commentators sir!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication said:
			
		

> Also: Fuck all y'all haters... Heel Cole is Excellence.



Agreed. Though it would be choice if he had someone to compliment him well. King sounds like an 8 year old screaming "Yeah, well... shut up!" whenever they have disputes. It's sad when you're getting verbally owned by Michael Cole.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2011)

I just want JR back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. Though it would be choice if he had someone to compliment him well. King sounds like an 8 year old screaming "Yeah, well... shut up!" whenever they have disputes. It's sad when you're getting verbally owned by Michael Cole.



 More like Heel Cole does not sell to anybody and they all have to work around it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



According to spoiler reports, Hernandez came back and joined Immortal tonight.

Wow...Hernandez. Where the hell has he been?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You have very bad taste in commentators sir!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Him and Morgan's talents are having their talents wasted.


----------



## Darc (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelly Kelly got fired for real or in the story line?



VastoLorDae said:


> uh....really? You want that train wreck again?



That was one of the best feuds in awhile, the personal angle to it made it soooo good to me, they both went hard.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 2, 2011)

HHH vs anybody else but Orton would be better


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2011)

Morgan's talent is sucking ass, so it's not being wasted.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2011)

Morgan and talent. Two words that don't belong together.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

I like Morgan on the mic or in the ring with a good worker to lead him around.  He's physically capable, but lacks focus in the ring.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Mex was in Mexico because Dixie had the bright idea of him speaking spanglish like Rey. Here is the kicker, despite her racist views, not all mexicans speak spanish, so they shipped him off to AAA to learn spanish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, cole makes me mad 



VastoLorDae said:


> Him and *Morgan*'s *talent*s are having their talents wasted.






*Spoiler*: _TNA!_ 




Before the contract signing, Jarrett adds a stipulation if Angle wins, he gets custody of The Angles' two children but if Jarrett wins, Kurt has to give Karen away to Jarrett at the wedding. Angle signs the contract and leaves.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> I just want JR back



Well somebody has to commentate when King is whipping Cole in classic wrestling 101 come Mania.

I hope HHH just stays home. Don't care for him to come back and try and ride King Sheamus' coattails.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2011)

TNA is buggin out with these storylines .


----------



## Watchman (Feb 2, 2011)

I actually felt sorry for TNA for a moment. It was so obvious they were going for a Main Event Mafia reunion, but then Booker and Nash bailed on them.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2011)

TNA is slowly dying off isn't it.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2011)

Well Jeff said they are happy with current profits : U.




Watchman said:


> I actually felt sorry for TNA for a moment. It was so obvious they were going for a Main Event Mafia reunion, but then Booker and Nash bailed on them.



True true.

Ryan Clark had let us to believe that "they" would be a bunch of X Divisionish talent, new faces. So I was kinda thrown off when I heard that they was who they are lol. 

It's not too bad I guess, but I find the Angle, Jarret angle farfetched. Guess it will pay off when they finally clash.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2011)

it wont be on free TV of course though thats for sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

Funny...I do the exact same thing everytime I hear him orgasm about the Miz or Alex Riley...and just his commentating in general.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2011)

Michael Cole is the inspirational voice of the WWE!!


----------



## FearTear (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Truth 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ693GwaD6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2011)

lol yea but somewhat of a mini botch.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> it wont be on free TV of course though thats for sure.



Yeah I doubt they want anyone to see it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Funny...I do the exact same thing everytime I hear him orgasm about the Miz or Alex Riley...and just his commentating in general.






Gyarados said:


> Michael Cole is the inspirational voice of the WWE!!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh Truth
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ693GwaD6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Anything you can do I can do better .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh Truth
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ693GwaD6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Its funny how Sheamus is patiently waiting for them to finish in the background before coming in.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



lmao, that's such a creeper lookin smile but it's still hilarious!!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Alberto just came out with a Mariachi band playing his theme song. Awesome.
> 
> God damn they should push Sheamus and Morrison. They were the only reason that the Raw Rumble was even halfway entertaining.
> 
> So much talent the E has and they choose to push vanilla and stale Cena and Orton. Both of them just need to go away for six months.



As soon as Cena has a movie deal, he'll be gone for those six months. Orton is a different problem because he is a pure professional wrestler so unless he does something extreme stupid and gets himself suspended, he'll be in the picture. Another problem for Orton is that he has rivals but none of them are natural ones where he can do a non-title feud for six months with.

Cena has those natural rivals but the WWE hardly ever makes him do non-title feuds.

The WWE is treading into WCW 1998-post territory with the established characters. WCW was so full of talent that it became unstable, especially after the tipping point of Bret Hart coming into the picture and getting paid first tier money to play a second or third tier part in the overall picture for the first 2 years of his contract. The WWE outlasted WCW because they built those natural rivalries between up and coming characters (Stone Cold, Triple H, and the Rock specifically). WCW's writers actively destroyed almost all of the natural rivalries (Macho Man and Hulk Hogan on the same team for more than two months to name one).

At this point, the WWE is at a crossroads. They have some natural rivalries starting to be built and some that already are but they have to find a way to keep the prestige of their established stars high enough to help them get new characters over.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about Miz cheating to win. Him winning clean over guys at or above his level completely goes against the character. Some people just need a nice dose of COMMON FUCKING SENSE.



You're right that it goes against his character; however, part of the problem with heels nowadays is that they don't ever get clean wins. Some clean wins every now and then for them wouldn't hurt, depending on the character.



That WM image real?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> That WM image real?



Anyone can photoshop that onto an image, though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> That WM image real?



Taker may not be able to go at WM due to injury.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> You're right that it goes against his character; however, part of the problem with heels nowadays is that they don't ever get clean wins. Some clean wins every now and then for them wouldn't hurt, depending on the character



That was my problem with sheamus he had one maybe 2 clean victories as champ.  Without a clean victory a wrestler can not look strong especially as champion.

I think part of the problem is the lack of long term payoff.  The closest thing they have going now is anonymous raw gm but even that is getting lame.  They better have a major surprise in mind or else this will be the biggest waste ever some people may riot.

Also can't wait for the new season of tough enough with stonecold hosting.  Should be better than NXT at any rate.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Taker may not be able to go at WM due to injury.



Don't jinx it


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

Pity TNA?  Right now?  Are you fucking kidding me?  GOOD!  Force them to not throw their hands up and give the old talent carte blanche.  The only annoying thing is that TNA was forced into this position, instead of choosing it on their own.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That was my problem with sheamus he had one maybe 2 clean victories as champ.  Without a clean victory a wrestler can not look strong especially as champion.
> 
> I think part of the problem is the lack of long term payoff.  The closest thing they have going now is anonymous raw gm but even that is getting lame.  They better have a major surprise in mind or else this will be the biggest waste ever some people may riot.



That bugged me about Sheamus as well. Especially since he was supposed to be this big Celtic monster that could tangle with the best of them. Even after his title reign, he's looking more and more pathetic.

Miz's case is different though. It was stated earlier that Miz wasn't supposed to be a strong champion. He's supposed to be an a-hole with a big mouth that doesn't deserve the title. As far as that goes, WWE is doing fantastic with Miz's character. Complaining about it is dumb.

As for the anonymous GM thing, I'm sure they have a big reveal in store. It would be beyond ludicrous if they weren't atleast working on one at the moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2011)

Believe it or not but wwe is known for being ludicrous.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> You're right that it goes against his character; however, part of the problem with heels nowadays is that they don't ever get clean wins. Some clean wins every now and then for them wouldn't hurt, depending on the character.


Heels are scumbag assholes. They aren't supposed to beat guys on their level or above clean. Even Vader didn't beat Cactus Jack clean(to be fair though, he *did* beat Sting clean-ish for the World Heavyweight Title, but that's more of an outlier).



S.A.F said:


> Believe it or not but *pro wrestling* is known for being ludicrous.


Fixed.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, i know. I just meant WWE probably still doesn't have a GM ready and probably won't until after WM. Hell i wouldn't be surprised if they try to drag it out until SS. A year long angle....damn.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2011)

They'll have someone ready when it's convenient and it will disappoint along with make no sense at all. But even then, it won't be as stupid as TNA. 

I'm kinda fuzzy on the Anonymous GM timeline.... Didn't it start shortly before the summer? Coulda sworn it was around before Nexus was.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They'll have someone ready when it's convenient and it will disappoint along with make no sense at all. But even then, it won't be as stupid as TNA.
> 
> I'm kinda fuzzy on the Anonymous GM timeline.... Didn't it start shortly before the summer? Coulda sworn it was around before Nexus was.



Nah, it was after Nexus attacked Bret Hart. The GM said something like "For my own safety I'll remain anonymous"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn...as hard as WWE tries it still can not be as ridiculous as TNA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They'll have someone ready when it's convenient and it will disappoint along with make no sense at all. But even then, it won't be as stupid as TNA.
> 
> I'm kinda fuzzy on the Anonymous GM timeline.... Didn't it start shortly before the summer? Coulda sworn it was around before Nexus was.



cole could be the GM and it will still make sense.. like he called calls against miz so that he deceived everyone.. very plausible..



VastoLorDae said:


> Damn...as hard as WWE tries it still can not be as ridiculous as TNA.



meh... if the GM was honry, than thats beyond stupid.. 

and you know E does that shit from time to time..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh how I long for the less ridiculous days of the attitude era where a 400 lb 20-something black man could make sweet love to an 80 year old white woman and that love would blossum into a rubber hand


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2011)

the Raw Gm is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



probably Vince himself.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Doubt it

Personally I hope it is


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Macho man or Diesel




Though tbh I doubt we will ever know.  Once vince wakes up from his "Potentially brain dead coma" we will find out.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope it is the goon or the repoman


----------



## Starrk (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel the GM is:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cole's split personality, both of which act independently of each other. The GM side secretly texts the e-mails to the laptop via a smart phone held under the commentator table. The D-Bag Cole is prompted to read the ensuing e-mail via the lights going wiry, meant to symbolize a mass change in Cole's personality.




Can you really say this is more far-fetched than TNA?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

Stark said:


> I feel the GM is:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



it'd actually be badass :lamo


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure would be nice if the raw gm were Mick Foley


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2011)

It'll be nice if it was any big name from back in the days :>


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 3, 2011)

it's Sting


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 3, 2011)

The anonymous GM's identity is definitely the kind of thing you would reveal as part of the build for a WrestleMania storyline.

Whoever it is I'm sure it's rife with inconsistencies at this point. Given that it's been going for over six months, and given the nature of Vince, I'm sure who it is has changed a couple dozen times already.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't this thread had like over 20,000 post?

Anyways the internet is on fire talking about Sting. Some people have come up with the most stupid theories. They are even measuring shoe size lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2011)

You think thats stupid? People actually think its Kong and not Sting. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah, when has wwe ever hyped the debut of a diva?


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2011)

What's worst is thinking Kong would wearing cowboy's boots


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2011)

Going to watch Impact tonight :I.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2011)

Impact yea gonna watch dat shit and hopefully it dont disappoint, if it does I'll just go to sleep no pun intended.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Didn't this thread had like over 20,000 post?
> 
> Anyways the internet is on fire talking about Sting. Some people have come up with the most stupid theories. They are even measuring shoe size lol


The admins had to trim a bunch of 10,000+ post threads because it was taxing the server(at least I think that's what they said).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll never understand why TNA just couldn't go with an Anderson/Angle/Steiner/Crimson/Lethal/Williams/Morgan/Ink Inc. group against Immortal instead of what they're going to do tonight. But then again... it *is* TNA.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

Decent Impact, still lolling at they.  Can't wait to see it.

edit: Styles face as he clashed.  Now THAT'S a face turn.

Dude, I fucking marked for that promo.  The crowd chanted we want 6 sides.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

one good thing is that styles is a gazillion times better a face than a heel..


----------



## Starrk (Feb 3, 2011)

So you prefer this "style" of Joey?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2011)

*re-watches Fortune/Bischoff backstage segment*

Way to be subtle, AJ... He did everything short of cave Bisch's head in to telegraph that Fortune was turning tonight.


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Many of you probably already know but bieber will/might be at WM27. At first I thought it'll be a total piss break, but now that I think about it... The thought of him getting booed at the arena will please me too dearly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2011)

"THEM IS US!" <----best line ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you probably already know but bieber will/might be at WM27. At first I thought it'll be a total piss break, but now that I think about it... The thought of him getting booed at the arena will please me too dearly.



better yet, austin could come back and stunner him  

to be frank, i never heard any of his music; i just know he's hated by adult males.. 

he's like sasuke, gay haircut, snub attitude, females like him, and men don't..  

hell, even if orton punted him, it will be my first orton markout..


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2011)

or Nexus or Corre can get to him. hahahaha


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you probably already know but bieber will/might be at WM27. At first I thought it'll be a total piss break, but now that I think about it... The thought of him getting booed at the arena will please me too dearly.



It would be nice to see him booed to tears


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *re-watches Fortune/Bischoff backstage segment*
> 
> Way to be subtle, AJ... He did everything short of cave Bisch's head in to telegraph that Fortune was turning tonight.



AJ needed to be turned face, as a heel he kinda sucks but he's a really good face, easily one of the top 2 or 3 faces in TNA.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> better yet, austin could come back and stunner him
> 
> to be frank, i never heard any of his music; i just know he's hated by adult males..
> 
> ...



If Orton punted him then I would buy EVERY PPV for the next 2 years.  Hell have the entire roster take him out and i would buy every PPV till i die.


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2011)

I watched the last 10 minutes of TNA last night, that AJ guy sounds like a pissed off farmer but I liked how he went off, wrestling is better with profanity.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 4, 2011)

And it was written. Edge would spear Bieber as a return to his war against all things stupid. And Orton would punt the girly voiced boy's head clear off!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2011)

Darc said:


> I watched the last 10 minutes of TNA last night, that AJ guy sounds like a pissed off farmer but I liked how he went off, wrestling is better with profanity.



yea I agree. the way he layed into Bitchoff was truly epic.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> AJ needed to be turned face, as a heel he kinda sucks but he's a really good face, easily one of the top 2 or 3 faces in TNA.


Oh, I wasn't against the turn(except for the fact that it's too damn soon), but he was horrible in that backstage segment. Listen to Roode talk before it and then listen to AJ again, , it's almost embarrassing how he telegraphed the turn coming later.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2011)

Agreed. That wasn't very good. And rather redundant. Should have practiced and thought more carefully about what he was going to say. lol.

I really enjoyed the Bischoff, AJ segment tho.

Concerns about the angle include what's next for Beer Money. They were likeable heels. As faces, their only enemies are Gunner, Murphy .

In other news....


*Spoiler*: __ 



CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKAAAAAAA?!


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeez Kelly Kelly have such a nice body <3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Agreed. That wasn't very good. And rather redundant. Should have practiced and thought more carefully about what he was going to say. lol.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Bischoff, AJ segment tho.
> 
> Concerns about the angle include what's next for Beer Money. They were likeable heels. As faces, their only enemies are Gunner, Murphy .



Ahem...Hardy Boys.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 4, 2011)

Booker T got a huge pop.

The bit at the beginning should of been when they turned D Mac face. Crowd would of popped huge for it.

Gabriel's look with the shorter hair and beard works really well for him as a heel.

D mac and Kofi work really well together now that they let D Mac do more then punch punch kick kick Future Shock

Oh look Rey gets another title shot and further buries Swagger. The problem with losing to Rey is you just lost to a midget.

Del Rio continues to be awesome. Its amazing that this is his first time playing a heel and without a mask. I also support violence towards Irish midgets.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2011)

Booker T coming out for commentary made mark the fuck out. 

Glad to see them finally let Kelly go. I'm amazed she lasted as long as she has. The modern day Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I also support violence towards Irish midgets.


 
I Approves


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 4, 2011)

Dolph Zigglers younger brother in WWE's former developmental company, OVW...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPAXOY6VqPE[/YOUTUBE]

This is in December of 2010.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 4, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Booker T got a huge pop.
> 
> The bit at the beginning should of been when they turned D Mac face. Crowd would of popped huge for it.
> 
> ...



the kofi/drew match at fatal 4 way & over the limit last year was really good i thought


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think Kelly Kelly is released. It's just an angle.


----------



## Darc (Feb 5, 2011)

^ I hope so, she's the only really attractive blond.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude she only looks remotely attractive cause of the fifty pounds of make up.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 5, 2011)

Jack Swagger have backstage heat or something? he's been on a losng streak for a while, he'll probably take the ic title off kofi anyways


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2011)

WWE officials felt he got way too cocky during his main event push last year, and his attitude rubbed a lot of people in the company the wrong way.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w20Ra5aVXiQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 

Chris Jericho can come out with the same exact promo, but it would ring more true today than it did then, especially in front of Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WWE officials felt he got way too cocky during his main event push last year, and his attitude rubbed a lot of people in the company the wrong way.



Never knew this. That explains a lot .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]alJe8pnWmxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2011)

i can never find K2 hot, i dunno why.. maybe cuz i grew up, and barbie-esque girls don't do it for me anymore..


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKKAAA?!!!

Found Booker T hilarious last night.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Dude she only looks remotely attractive cause of the fifty pounds of make up.





Khris said:


> i can never find K2 hot, i dunno why.. maybe cuz i grew up, and barbie-esque girls don't do it for me anymore..



None of the Divas appeal to me. They're just glorified cheerleaders most of the time.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who heard Booker T say Fucker


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FJIla7SeipI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

I love that guy man .

Impact had it's second highest ratings last night. Cool I guess.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> ^ I hope so, she's the only really attractive blond.



well you forgot Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2011)

So apparently Heath Slater can't spell.

Wade Barrett : "We sent Heath Slater to the place to register trademarks and Heath isn’t the best at spelling. Then, we were set with Corre with two r’s"


----------



## Darc (Feb 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So apparently Heath Slater can't spell.
> 
> Wade Barrett : "We sent Heath Slater to the place to register trademarks and Heath isn?t the best at spelling. Then, we were set with Corre with two r?s"



Holy shit


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Simply excellent .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 5, 2011)

WWE HAS to do Amazing Kong vs. Layla vs. Maryse at some point this year. 5-6 minutes of Maryse and Layla just trying to get out of the way, hamming it up, making funny faces and then finally getting squished is all I need.

*Heres hoping for WrestleMania 27*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2011)

man, i know its too much, but her TNA theme rocked.. i wish they can use it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ibXKKTEb5E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

she might make the divas division more than just a bathroom break..

anti-diva gimmick  



Masterpiece said:


> So apparently Heath Slater can't spell.
> 
> Wade Barrett : "We sent Heath Slater to the place to register trademarks and Heath isn’t the best at spelling. Then, we were set with Corre with two r’s"



don't tell me that this is legit 



btw, i was thinking that they should stop calling edge "the rated r superstar", he hasn't done anything r rated since "banging" lita on air..

they should just call him the ultimate opportunist..


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2011)

dun dun dun dun.. dun dun dun dun lol thats an awsm theme song!!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope Kong makes her debut squashing Eve, I hope that's why they gave Eve the title...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2011)

Pyro test for Wrestlemania 27 is up .


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2011)

Slater looks retarded so its no surprise to me.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2011)

I think they are saying it's short for Correlation but we all know it's just an excuse to cover Slater's ass.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I hope Kong makes her debut squashing Eve, I hope that's why they gave Eve the title...



all I gotta say about that is... dun dun dun dun... dun dun dun dun.. lol


----------



## Grandia (Feb 7, 2011)

just realized kofi is on the front cover of the new wwe game, mitb push?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2011)

yea probably.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyways, watched Impact for the first time in a while, just so I could see who the new "They" are.

It was Fourtune, who have split from the rest of Immortal.

Have to say I like this; I like Flair and Fourtune, should be fun to see them as faces (or at least the lesser of two heels).

Plus, it was fun to watch Styles call Bischoff out on how he sank WCW.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 7, 2011)

The problem is that it leaves Immortal as The Hardy's, Jeff Jarrett, and two schlubs. Not very scary.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 7, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> The problem is that it leaves Immortal as The Hardy's, Jeff Jarrett, and two schlubs. Not very scary.



Yeah, that reminds me, Gunner and Murphy actually had their first official match tonight.

And of course Taz spent the entire fight trying to convince us that these two were actually legitimate fighters.

"Oh they're ex marines, they're ex bouncers they are the terrors that quack in the night."

And then... they get beat up by Ink Inc.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 7, 2011)

Why in the name of God do they still have Jarret on TV? Did they not get the hint last time when people kept talking about how much he sucked? He's like Ric Flair if he had no charisma, was bland as all hell and still somehow kept getting championships.

TNA just keeps fucking up every opportunity to get ahead.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 7, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Why in the name of God do they still have Jarret on TV? Did they not get the hint last time when people kept talking about how much he sucked? He's like Ric Flair if he had no charisma, was bland as all hell and still somehow kept getting championships.
> 
> TNA just keeps fucking up every opportunity to get ahead.



Yeah, they kept having these stupid segments with Jaret, his wife and kids doing this stupid sitcom crap, I just fast forwarded through it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 7, 2011)

I just amazed how the E booked The Nexus and then The Corre compared to TNAs two They storylines.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you, Ryuji?  Like...are you _really?_


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jarrett's probably the best thing on TNA TV right now, though I wish he was still doing the "Double J Double M A" gimmick as that was pure unadulterated awesomeness.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2011)

Soo  mr.mcmahon is returning tonight any thoughts?


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> Soo mr.mcmahon is returning tonight any thoughts?


A night to rememebr?


----------



## Grandia (Feb 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> Soo  mr.mcmahon is returning tonight any thoughts?



im fappin


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

I...don't understand why we care.

Also, JJ was good with the mma stuff, but i'm bored by the family stuff.  he always does well then overstays his welcome, and AJ just too his spot as best thing on TV with that promo.

LOL, VKM trolled you marks.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

No idea who the "guest host" of Wrestlemania will be .

No hints .__.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Heh, he bleeds but it is no match.  All good.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2011)

BLOOOD .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

Well this stinks.

Vince drops in for like two minutes and leaves

: /.

EDIT: lol he's trending on twitter.

As is Wrestlemania...damn..

Ahaha a certain person's movie comes out April 29th .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job R Truth. How do you mess that up ?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2011)

And Cole ate it up 

Also, I hope Punk doesn't get fined for bleeding


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2011)

Ryan squashed R-Truth.

Still, how can you mess up the town name your in? I know the GB Packers one and all...but still .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

lol @ Vince still trending on Twitter.

people saying that guest host will either be bieber or the rock.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a sneaking feeling Truth might've been trolling the audience. This is based on nothing though.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, I just don't see him being that much a fuckup.  Chanting during the stretch was lol heavy.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

Michael Cole may get punched in the nose before the night is over.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

They added the "ain't no grave can hold my body down"  music to that Promo about someone coming 2/21/11. They used that for Taker b4 so I am thinking its not Sting after all.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2011)

Judging from the Cash song in that new "Trenchcoat Guy" ad, it looks like the Sting predictions might be wrong.

Edit*
Ninja'd....


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Expecting a troll and it will be Sting.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

And the fact that he "disappears" and "appears out" of no where, which is what the Undertaker always does when the lights go out ^__^.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2011)

CM Punk 

Yeah, it looking like it's the Undertaker in that promo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe it is the return of eugene


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

^I have to admit, I lol'd.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Miz is trolling.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Just give Jerry the title.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo, how come Edge has to be in the elimination chamber to defend his title but The Miz doesn't? I thought both championships were always defended in the Chamber.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

ARi on commentary? 0o;;


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is one hell of a character for WWE.
He is going to be a really great Wrestler, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

lol at Lawler lashing out a can of kick ass.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ARi on commentary? 0o;;



Probably a good thing so they can both take turns polishing the Miz's... title.  Also waiting for Riley to punch Cole for insinuating he is the Miz's bitch


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

This is probably the worst commented wrestling match in the History of Pro Wrestling of all time.

We are looking at history being made.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

ARi on commentary was wonderful, loved it


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Dude seems so at ease and good at everything, even when he botches, he just shrugs it off you can hardly tell.  He's booked as a doofus anyway, maybe it's on purpose.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn I was hoping for a hint from the commentators about the GH for WM.

Must mean that the host is an obvious giveaway.

I'm going to put my money on the Rock.

It would be weird if HBK hosted it. Austin is doing Tough Enough. And I don't sthink it's Bieber lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Da fuck?  Matthews talking ta Seamus?  LOL, Punk KNEW Otunga couldn't work a match.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

CM Punk set up that Mark Henry shit, FAITH!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw man, and here I hoped Kofi would come fight with ADR not Santino.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Rio's announcer should have been hired to announce Rey Mysterio instead.

Muchachos el ganador, El Rei Misterioso!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2011)

> Daniel Bryan is one hell of a character for WWE.
> He is going to be a really great Wrestler, I'm sure of that.



He already is though


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> He already is though



I'm saying he will gain even more influence.
I predict like 2 years for Bryan to be in the list of the best WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Shameless recreation of the moment.  Sadface.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

at COLE!

"Does anyone have respect for that woman?"

He didn't say

"Does anyone besides me have respect for that woman?"

Cole is a hater as well by the looks of it


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 7, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero = Jimmy Hart in Memphis.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 7, 2011)

Cena playing the crowd like a violin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2011)

Poor Vickie


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Kinda of funny how the Miz is not Main Event material week after week even if he is the WWE champion.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Kinda of funny how the Miz is not Main Event material week after week even if he is the WWE champion.



Kinda funny how John Cena _*is*_ Main Event material week after week even if he isn't the WWE champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Kinda of funny how the Miz is not Main Event material week after week even if he is the WWE champion.



This makes his title reign no different from Sheamus, Jack Swagger, Kurt Angle, Randy Orton or Chris Jericho's first title reigns.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2011)

SUPERcena prevails...with the ballshot.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurtle Angle was epic back in the day.


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Kurtle Angle was epic back in the day.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydZDLLtp8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Feb 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydZDLLtp8Y[/YOUTUBE]



This is new and exciting.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow...really? REEEEEALLY?! We're supposed to buy that Morrison and Sheamus have been crippled, by Punk's muay thai kick, and two worlds biggest slams respectively? Could they have done a worse job?


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm dissapointed at tonight show, even though I do like Nexus tonight as always :>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...really? REEEEEALLY?! We're supposed to buy that Morrison and Sheamus have been crippled, by Punk's muay thai kick, and two worlds biggest slams respectively? Could they have done a worse job?



That's the World's STRONGEST Slam.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's the World's STRONGEST Slam.



It's not the act of slamming him down that hurts. It's his giant body falling down on you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> It's not the act of slamming him down that hurts. It's his giant body falling down on you.



At any rate, somebody got their ass kicked and somebody got their wig split.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow...really? REEEEEALLY?! We're supposed to buy that Morrison and Sheamus have been crippled, by Punk's muay thai kick, and two worlds biggest slams respectively? Could they have done a worse job?



  Since when has getting an ass beating not meant a wrestler was hurt? Wrestlers have been "hurt" by far less. I don't even get how you can judge them since we haven't seen them sell, not to mention there is a raw or two for them to get beat up again.

I mean Morrison was selling the eye way more than his skull.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2011)

I meant Cena claiming Morrison and Sheamus received terrible beatings when they got the least punishment out of the group. And Cena makes it sound like they got it as bad as Truth.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Also, JJ was good with the mma stuff, but i'm bored by the family stuff.  he always does well then overstays his welcome, and AJ just too his spot as best thing on TV with that promo.


Jarrett heeling on his kids because they mentioned Dixie's name >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything AJ's done the last two years.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 8, 2011)

Darc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydZDLLtp8Y[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxTBJjj1IZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2011)

*sniffs air*

I smell... failure.

Oh, there are Angle vids posted, no wonder.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 8, 2011)

rip cm punk:



> CMPunk CM Punk
> Just sneezed and now my pillow case is red. Lovely.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

lmao @ at the Kurt Angle videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Jarrett heeling on his kids because they mentioned Dixie's name >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything AJ's done the last two years.



that shit was disgusting 

also, cole: cena is starting to bore me
its the same stuff over and over again



cole, the anti-Christ of wrestling commentary


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

lol Cole calls it like it is.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 8, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxTBJjj1IZI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rpDQCWW9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> also, cole: cena is starting to bore me
> its the same stuff over and over again



Hmm... and here I thought Cole _hated_ the internet community


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

FearTear said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rpDQCWW9E[/YOUTUBE]



lol aww thats cute.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2011)

loooool.           **


----------



## Darc (Feb 8, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yo, how come Edge has to be in the elimination chamber to defend his title but The Miz doesn't? I thought both championships were always defended in the Chamber.



^ Can anyone answer this?


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Feb 8, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yo, how come Edge has to be in the elimination chamber to defend his title but The Miz doesn't? *I thought both championships were always defended in the Chamber.*



Not always. It's happened before.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Darc said:


> ^ Can anyone answer this?



In 2008 both titles weren't even defended in the Chambers. They acted as contendership matches for the titles at Mania. I mostly blame this on the fact that they forced Cena to cash-in early instead of saving it for Mania. Of course we all know why that happened... so HHH could justify getting a match he had no business being in.

So they aren't always title matches. As for why Miz isn't? It makes it easier for Michael Cole to interfere and set up his match against King at Mania and keeps Miz/Cena apart until the big show.

I love that Angle video. They literally tried EVERYTHING to get the boos to stop.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Because Rio won the Rumble, he was allowed to choose what title he would compete for. Since he chose the World Heavyweigght title, one could assume that the current holder of the title (Edge) would hold it until WM. But maybe not.

As for the WWE Title, God knows why they decided to incorporate King so much.\


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2011)

Thought the segment where he beat up the Miz was hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Hmm... and here I thought Cole _hated_ the internet community



he's just turning full fledged heel


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

I really do not see what anyone finds appealing about Cole. He just sounds like a whiny little prick that does not even call matches. He just tries to insult people.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

Cole is funny pretty much thats why I like him anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> Cole is funny pretty much thats why I like him anyway.



 I suspect you think he is funny, very very rarely in my opinion, because you watch wrestling...excuse me "sports entertainment" high....confess.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

there's 2 parts to it anyway I like em both.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

I respect your honesty.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2011)

I like Booker T .


----------



## Shirker (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I really do not see what anyone finds appealing about Cole. *He just sounds like a whiny little prick that does not even call matches. He just tries to insult people.*



If he wore a cowboy hat, a tacky jacket and gained 200lbs, he'd be the spitting image of JBL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh lord please do not tell me you actually compared Cole to a wrestling god.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stark said:


> Because Rio won the Rumble, he was allowed to choose what title he would compete for. Since he chose the World Heavyweigght title, one could assume that the current holder of the title (Edge) would hold it until WM. But maybe not.
> 
> As for the WWE Title, God knows why they decided to incorporate King so much.\


Because they're building to King getting his first ever WM match. It's not that hard to figure out. 



VastoLorDae said:


> I really do not see what anyone finds appealing about Cole. He just sounds like a whiny little prick that does not even call matches. He just tries to insult people.


Yeah, that's what heel commentators do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes they do...but they also call the damn match at the same time!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2011)

... You've never listened to Heenan on commentary, have you? Or Jesse?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ... You've never listened to Heenan on commentary, have you? Or Jesse?



 They called the matches while still insulting faces. Do not tell me they did what Cole does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because they're building to King getting his first ever WM match. It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what heel commentators do.



whit that said, we need a new play by play..

booker/josh/ and coe should just do all shows


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, that's what heel commentators do.



Yea, but he could make a few changes..like shutting up during promos, most importantly, at least get some new insults, hes said the same crap about DB for almost a year? time for something new.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't remember heenan ever calling the match properly. He was always being awesome just trolling. Heel King never called the matches either. That was JR's job.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

of course you guys are saying this now because you have not heard them commentate in awhile and you just think Cole is just doing what they did even if just in a worser way.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 9, 2011)

Cole is hilarious as a heel, but he's an awful commentator.



*Spoiler*: __ 





WWWYKI.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 9, 2011)

Smackdown Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*SPOILERS* WWE SmackDown Tapings for 2/11/11
By Marc Middleton
Feb 8, 2011 - 9:40:38 PM

Thanks to Mike for the following WWE SmackDown spoilers, airing February 11th on SyFy:

Dark Match:

* Percy Watson defeated Chavo Guerrero

SmackDown:

* Members of the Green Bay Packers are in attendance.

* The show opens with Alberto Del Rio. There are balloons in the ring and a red carpet. Kofi Kingston comes out and interrupts Del Rio, tearing up the celebration. This leads to a match between the two.

* Del Rio defeats Kofi Kingston with his armbar finisher in a non-title match.

* Backstage segment with Edge talking about the World Title match tonight.

* Justin Gabriel defeated Vladimir Kozlov. The Corre attacks Vladimir and Santino Marella after the match.

* Drew McIntyre comes out and dedicated his next match to Kelly Kelly. Drew beats Chris Masters with his DDT.

* Backstage segment with Rey Mysterio talking about his match against Wade Barrett tonight and Cody Rhodes.

* Wade Barrett comes out and says he will win the Elimination Chamber and be World Heavyweight Champion at WrestleMania. Barrett vs. Rey is up next.

* Wade Barrett beats Rey Mysterio with help from The Corre. They beat Rey up after the match until Big Show makes the save. Show gets slammed by Ezekiel Jackson.

* Kane beats JTG in a squash.

* Two backstage segments with LayCool and then Vickie Guerrero.

* WWE Divas Champion Eve Torres beats Layla after some tension with Michelle McCool.

* Edge defeats Dolph Ziggler for the World Title. Vickie is your typical heel referee in this one. She spears Edge and goes down. Edge then spears Dolph Ziggler twice. Green Bay Packers linebacker Clay Matthews runs in wearing a referee shirt to make the pin. He and Edge celebrate with belts after the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

lol out of nowhere ending


----------



## Vice (Feb 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh lord please do not tell me you actually compared Cole to a wrestling god.



No, he compared him to JBL.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually never liked JR, KING and even COLE commentating.  They do not know anything about wrestling to even do a play by play.  They have no technical wrestling ability to even call a match.

Cole didnt even call the koji clutch when CM Punk did it.  But fucking Josh mathews called it when Morrison was on smackdown. 

I heard JR call a double hook powerbomb a suplex.  Seriously I don't know how these guys get these jobs


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> They called the matches while still insulting faces. Do not tell me they did what Cole does.


Again, you never watched Heenan or Jesse commentate, have you?



SilverCross said:


> Yea, but he could make a few changes..like shutting up during promos, most importantly, at least get some new insults, hes said the same crap about DB for almost a year? time for something new.


Pretty much everything he's saying is coming from the mouth of Vincent Kennedy McMahon, Jr. What did you really expect? 



VastoLorDae said:


> of course you guys are saying this now because you have not heard them commentate in awhile and you just think Cole is just doing what they did even if just in a worser way.


Huh?

You're talking to someone who's watched about 300 hours of late 80's-early 90's WWF/WCW programming in the past 5 months along with keeping current with the WWE. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Vice (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree with Shadow Replication here. Heenan spent most of the time dissing the face, bragging about his Beverly Hills mansion and calling the fans ham and eggers and humanoids. But he was excellent at it and one of the greatest color commentators of all time.

That's essentially what color commentators in wrestling are supposed to do anyway. They're not the play-by-play guys.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I actually never liked JR, KING and even COLE commentating.  They do not know anything about wrestling to even do a play by play. *They have no technical wrestling ability to even call a match.*
> 
> Cole didnt even call the koji clutch when CM Punk did it.  But fucking Josh mathews called it when Morrison was on smackdown.
> 
> I heard JR call a double hook powerbomb a suplex.  Seriously I don't know how these guys get these jobs




A PBP guy's main job is to pimp whatever the promoter wants. Calling/knowing moves means nothing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 9, 2011)

I know one thing...Im gettin sick and tired of hearing Cole sucking off The Miz everytime he lays eyes on him. Its like Jr riding Austin times 10. LOL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> lol out of nowhere ending



 yeah what the hell?



Vile said:


> No, he compared him to JBL.



....You son of a bitch.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Huh?
> 
> You're talking to someone who's watched about 300 hours of late 80's-early 90's WWF/WCW programming in the past 5 months along with keeping current with the WWE. I know what I'm talking about.



 Ok I am going to just say forget that conversation because I want to know where you saw it...please?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

My own personal tape collection and DVDs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> My own personal tape collection and DVDs.



BASTARD!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ... You've never listened to Heenan on commentary, have you? Or Jesse?



Jesse Ventura and Bobby Heenan are color commentators. They are not play-by-play announcers. If Michael Cole is to busy trying to be funny, who is actually selling the product - King?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2011)

the product doesn't need to be as sold as it was back then cuz of all the media we have today compared to before, I mean the internet mainly.

That alone sells the product I think more than anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know one thing...Im gettin sick and tired of hearing Cole sucking off The Miz everytime he lays eyes on him. Its like Jr riding Austin times 10. LOL.



BUT STONE COLD IS HIS BEST FWIEND! They eat bbq and drink beer together!!!!

Cole just hides in the bushes in front of Miz's house.

Sure glad wwe is PG right now otherwise i could see Vince going through with a storyline where Cole tries to rape Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> BUT STONE COLD IS HIS BEST FWIEND! They eat bbq and drink beer together!!!!
> 
> Cole just hides in the bushes in front of Miz's house.
> 
> Sure glad wwe is PG right now otherwise i could see Vince going through with a storyline where Cole tries to rape Miz.



i'd pay hard earned money to see that


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2011)

fuck PG, we need to make it less kid friendly in a way, fucking kids are what ruining the ratings anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2011)

Cole doesn't rape.

He GETS raped.

Remember Heidenreich?


----------



## FearTear (Feb 9, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> fuck PG, we need to make it less kid friendly in a way, fucking kids are what ruining the ratings anyway.



Talking about PG... this is the worst insult we can hear today in a WWE show:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCBZVPFsTRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

somehow jericho makes it work


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Jesse Ventura and Bobby Heenan are color commentators. They are not play-by-play announcers. If Michael Cole is to busy trying to be funny, who is actually selling the product - King?


Wasn't actually the point. Point was that heel announcers generally aren't "calling the match", though Cole is kinda unique in that regard since he's supposed to be the PBP guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

^^

yeah, thats why josh mathews should also join in on raw.. so he can let cole do all the heeling he wants


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah and we can actually let a guy call a match accurately.  Rather than calling a double underhook a suplex.  or a maneuver.  

Then again most of the faces on raw right aren't even capable of pulling off anything spectacular anymore except midcarders.  We all know how easily they get buried on WWE.

I was so hyped when Punk pulled out the Koji clutch out of nowhere on Cena.  Cena was not faking that it actually hurts cause you can see how fast he tried to get to the ropes until PUnk decided to loosen up the hold on him.  

Like seriously sometimes I wonder how people tap out of the STF before it is even completed.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cole doesn't rape.
> 
> He GETS raped.
> 
> Remember Heidenreich?



Cole has evolved beyond being just the victim. He does the raping now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah, thats why josh mathews should also join in on raw.. so he can let cole do all the heeling he wants


The problem with that is that Josh isn't really good himself and he tends to get caught up in the banter than call the match.



Shadow said:


> Yeah and we can actually let a guy call a match accurately.  Rather than calling a double underhook a suplex.  or a maneuver.


Wrestling PBP guys and "calling a match accurately" have never gone together. 



> Then again most of the faces on raw right aren't even capable of pulling off anything spectacular anymore except midcarders.  We all know how easily they get buried on WWE.


Why should they? Doing "spectacular" stuff week in and week out doesn't make it special anymore and it certainly doesn't make you a better wrestler(CIP: Morrison)


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Heels are scumbag assholes. They aren't supposed to beat guys on their level or above clean. Even Vader didn't beat Cactus Jack clean(to be fair though, he *did* beat Sting clean-ish for the World Heavyweight Title, but that's more of an outlier).



I don't think they _all_ need to be scumbag assholes though. That's a normal heel. To make a real good heel, they need to have legitimate wins. It's a like a comic book, if a more powerful villain has to cheat to win over an overpowered hero, he just looks like a bully and it cuts the character's effectiveness by quite a bit. This exact thing is why Darkseid has fallen flat over the past 20 years.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know one thing...Im gettin sick and tired of hearing Cole sucking off The Miz everytime he lays eyes on him. Its like Jr riding Austin times 10. LOL.



I was thinking more of how the King used to dickride Vince and the Corporation during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The problem with that is that Josh isn't really good himself and he tends to get caught up in the banter than call the match.




its really better than nothing..


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 location announced .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 9, 2011)

A really good payoff would be the Miz blaming cole when he loses the title and Cole then starts to cry...And gets raped by a-ri


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> I don't think they _all_ need to be scumbag assholes though. That's a normal heel. To make a real good heel, they need to have legitimate wins. It's a like a comic book, if a more powerful villain has to cheat to win over an overpowered hero, he just looks like a bully and it cuts the character's effectiveness by quite a bit. This exact thing is why Darkseid has fallen flat over the past 20 years.


The most successful heels are the scumbag assholes who cheat all the time. Legitimate wins only work for the monster heels(which is the category Darkseid would fall when not nerfed to hell). Miz winning clean against guys at his level or higher pretty much spits in the face of what the character is about. Darkseid is Vader and Luthor is Miz. One can beat Superman's ass with no help and one stands no chance unless he cheats like hell to give himself an advantage.

Darkseid's a really bad comparison to use when talking about guys like Miz or Dolph.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Darkseid's a really bad comparison to use when talking about guys like Miz or Dolph.



I'm trying to imagine miz coming into a ring and just destroying John Cena or Randy orton with casual ease and tossing him around and what have you..or when the nexus goes after his arse eventually just soloing them like nothing. Darkseid style see I can totally imagine Undertaker or Kane from the old days doing that I can see Vader doing that..hell didn't Vader basically do this multiple times in his career? Kane certainly made it his shtick

hell I could probably even buy Lesnar or Batista doing it or Jackson they are way more monster heel material then Miz...and them doing it would come off as sort of legit...miz? no way and it'd be about as retarded as the finger poke of Doom no less


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2011)

> I actually never liked JR,KING and even COLE commentating.They do not know anything about wrestling to even do a play by play. They have no technical wrestling ability to even call a match.



Cole sure but JR and King?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Look at some of the matches JR has called that required technical ring play by play.  You will notice he will just simply call it suplex, a maneuver, body slam.

I mean maybe I've been watching too many ROH DVD's that I get spoiled and hear actual wrestling play by play.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wrestling PBP guys and "calling a match accurately" have never gone together.
> 
> 
> Why should they? Doing "spectacular" stuff week in and week out doesn't make it special anymore and it certainly doesn't make you a better wrestler(CIP: Morrison)



 So true really. I think JR was a great play-by-play commentator. Yeah he got a few moves wrong over and over but he would get you interested in a match and sell the most boring, silliest shit as legit-"ITS STILL REAL TO ME"-rasslin we want to be fed.



Shadow said:


> Look at some of the matches JR has called that required technical ring play by play.  You will notice he will just simply call it suplex, a maneuver, body slam.
> 
> I mean maybe I've been watching too many ROH DVD's that I get spoiled and hear actual wrestling play by play.



wrestling play-by-play commentators in lower promotions are usually boring as hell. They call the matches like some generic sports commentator and they usually lack the color commentator to play off of. Its just two assholes trying to sell a product in a manner that only an 8 year old would by into.


----------



## Darc (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck anyone hating on my boy JR, man was a God on the Mic.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I'm trying to imagine miz coming into a ring and just destroying John Cena or Randy orton with casual ease and tossing him around and what have you..or when the nexus goes after his arse eventually just soloing them like nothing. Darkseid style see I can totally imagine Undertaker or Kane from the old days doing that I can see Vader doing that..hell didn't Vader basically do this multiple times in his career? Kane certainly made it his shtick
> 
> hell I could probably even buy Lesnar or Batista doing it or Jackson they are way more monster heel material then Miz...and them doing it would come off as sort of legit...miz? no way and it'd be about as retarded as the finger poke of Doom no less


This man definitely gets it.



S.A.F said:


> wrestling play-by-play commentators in lower promotions are usually boring as hell. They call the matches like some generic sports commentator and they usually lack the color commentator to play off of. Its just two assholes trying to sell a product in a manner that only an 8 year old would by into.


*EXACTLY.*

Whenever I watched ROH, I had to watch it on mute because the commentators made me want to punch myself in the eardrums to drown it out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 10, 2011)

Opinions on Joey Styles?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 10, 2011)

Styles is announcing.  My pantheon goes Styles, VKM, other people.


----------



## SYSC (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope they dont have Punk lose at Wrestlemania this year. He's way to awsome to not have a singles win at Wrestlemania yet


----------



## FearTear (Feb 10, 2011)

SYSC said:


> I hope they dont have Punk lose at Wrestlemania this year. He's way to awsome to not have a singles win at Wrestlemania yet



Does the Money in the Bank count?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk's already over so if anything he'll lose at Mania.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This man definitely gets it.



but then again the only reason why Miz is an affective heel at all is because he is a sneaky bastard who seems to really know how to enrage and audience and honestly guys like that should never get clean wins it's not why we love to hate them in the first place.

one of the reasons why I have always disliked triple H so much is the fact that he did actually get clean wins every now and then when he should of always been more Miz like. you loved to hate him when Goldberg had him pissing his pants at summerslam not when he's kicking all kinds of ass. Miz does this better then any one I have seen in along time some heels can do clean wins but it should be few and far between



SYSC said:


> I hope they dont have Punk lose at Wrestlemania this year. He's way to awsome to not have a singles win at Wrestlemania yet



apart of me would like this to see Cena or Orton denied a win but no I think that wont happen


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

how bout Cena VS Orton???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2011)

SYSC said:


> I hope they dont have Punk lose at Wrestlemania this year. He's way to awsome to not have a singles win at Wrestlemania yet



He was awesome when he was first introduced in ECW and later on in Smackdown before the whole heel turn with the SES. After that I had hope till the whole New Nexus shtick. Currently to me the only awesome thing that's happened to him is getting popped in the nose by Orton this past Monday.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

that was real blood too. chec out the replay in slow mo if u can and u'll see.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2011)

Of course it was real


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

Blood is most of the time real in pro wrestling. They don't conceal blades for nothing!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> how bout Cena VS Orton???



I'll call comcast and make up some bullshit story about how the plummer ordered that shit..and ask for my money back? 



S.A.F said:


> Blood is most of the time real in pro wrestling. They don't conceal blades for nothing!



yeah but he bladed his own nose?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

No, i'm just saying that even without accidents the blood is usually real. 

The blood is really unintentional now though since wwe got rid of blading.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2011)

@immortal: Doubt it, since they don't allow that anymore (that and it would effing HURT). My guess is Randy screwed up the initial attack, giving Punk his bloody nose. Hope he'll be okay.

EDIT*
After getting a lesson in geography from my sister, I've learned that Milwaukee is in Wisconsin (don't judge me), which is the state Green Bay comes from. This leads me to believe that Truth yelled Green Bay in celebration of the Packs winning (As in, "Hey guys, congrads on your state team's win.). In response to this, he promply got booed

Dat WWE audience


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 logo revealed:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Definitely not what I was expecting.

It has an "all star," kid feel.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks very John Cena-y.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly as a heel. I don't see that working out so well. Not like anything for the Divas has been working out in the past few years as it is.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @immortal: Doubt it, since they don't allow that anymore (that and it would effing HURT). My guess is Randy screwed up the initial attack, giving Punk his bloody nose. Hope he'll be okay.]



yeah I actually like seeing the guy in action I'm kinda hoping its not anything serious that takes him out 



Shirker said:


> EDIT*
> After getting a lesson in geography from my sister, I've learned that Milwaukee is in Wisconsin (don't judge me), which is the state Green Bay comes from. This leads me to believe that Truth yelled Green Bay in celebration of the Packs winning (As in, "Hey guys, congrads on your state team's win.). In response to this, he promply got booed
> 
> Dat WWE audience



some times cities can have rivalries or be very proud of their local heritage and when you say something like that it can unintentionally be a mega diss




Raiden said:


> Wrestlemania 28 logo revealed:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


 
it's not so bad it looks sort of like an old superbowl logo or something


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> some times cities can have rivalries or be very proud of their local heritage and when you say something like that it can unintentionally be a mega diss



Oh trust me, I'm aware. I live near Chicago where the baseball rivalry between the Cubs and Sox still burns strong within its fans. 

That being said, it's one of the most monumentally retarded things to get upset about... then again, we are talkin' sports fans here... Meh, I digress.


@WM logo: Hey look, blue and orange :ho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue and orange = the colors of the unclean...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @immortal: Doubt it, since they don't allow that anymore (that and it would effing HURT). My guess is Randy screwed up the initial attack, giving Punk his bloody nose. Hope he'll be okay.
> 
> EDIT*
> After getting a lesson in geography from my sister, I've learned that Milwaukee is in Wisconsin (don't judge me), which is the state Green Bay comes from. This leads me to believe that Truth yelled Green Bay in celebration of the Packs winning (As in, "Hey guys, congrads on your state team's win.). In response to this, he promply got booed
> ...



Come on brah, even if you didn't know what state Green Bay and Milwaukee was in, couldn't you just figure it out by what the announcers were saying. I mean the show even began with them congratulating everyone on the Superbowl win.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2011)

Wasn't really watching Raw that day to be honest. Missed the first 5 minutes (including Vince's appearance ) and ducked out of the last hour or so. And since I was washing the dishes at the time, I never caught when they came back from commercial (when they usually announce where they are).*shrugs*

Either way, I believe I asked you not to judge me


----------



## Starrk (Feb 10, 2011)

Watchman said:


> It looks very John Cena-y.



Translation: Real Lame.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

Cena is the WWE tho lets facee it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 11, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> Cena is the WWE tho lets facee it.



the way that's said some times it's like implied that people should then throw themselves behind him and defend him at all opportunities and why is that?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't even like him that much, far from my fav wrestler.. I keep it real with brutal honesty.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2011)

Michael Cole and Bobby Heenan and Jesse Ventura all do the same thing.....just like the Steelers and then Panthers do the same thing


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

the fuck do the Panthers n Steelers have in common other than the fact they're both in the NFL?? They're nothing alike lolz.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 11, 2011)

The worst is gonna be the Jerry the king lawler and daniel bryan vs Ted dibiase and Michael cole match at wrestlemania.  It is gonna be such a train wreck


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonder if Cole will do any moves n shit. He's a lot bigger then he was a couple of years ago so he is strong enough to body slam King and easily Daniel Bryan I think.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Hm.....josh is good, but he has too much fun is what you say?  He really sells enjoying the banter.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

Haven't been hyped for WM in years and probably won't order this one either.


----------



## Darc (Feb 11, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The worst is gonna be the Jerry the king lawler and daniel bryan vs Ted dibiase and Michael cole match at wrestlemania.  It is gonna be such a train wreck



I think its gonna be ARi v/s The King at WM, Cole as possible guest ref.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 11, 2011)

Cole is there to get punched. Thats it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> the fuck do the Panthers n Steelers have in common other than the fact they're both in the NFL?? They're nothing alike lolz.


Play football.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 11, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Cole is there to get punched. Thats it.



I hope cole gets himself some cattle mutilation


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2011)

What is the best WM so far in your opinion guys?

Mines is a tie between 17 & 19:

WM17:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1  (c) defeated .  for the  
  2 
 and  ( and ) (with ) defeated  (,  and ) (with ) 6-man tag team match 
  3 
 defeated  (c) and .   match for the . 
  4 
 (with ) defeated  (c). Singles match for the  
  5 
 defeated . Singles match 
  6 
 defeated  (c) Singles match for the  
  7 
 defeated  (with )  with  as . 
  8 
 defeated The  ( and ) (c) and The  ( and )  for the  
  9 
The  won by last eliminating .   
  10 
 defeated . Singles Match 
  11 
 defeated  (c).
 for the 




WM19:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1  (c) (with ) defeated .  for the  
  2 
 defeated  and .  
  3 
 defeated  (c) (with ) and .  for the  
  4 
 ( and ) (c) defeated  ( and ) and  and . Triple Threat Tag match for the  
  5 
 defeated . Singles match 
  6 
 and  fought the   Girls ( and ) to a no contest.  
  7 
 (c) (with ) defeated . Singles match for the  
  8 
 defeated .  
  9 
 defeated . Singles match 
  10 
 defeated        (c).

Singles match for the  with the stipulation that if Kurt Angle got Disqualified he would have to forfeit his ​


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 11, 2011)

O.k, is there gonna be a Taker vs Cena at Summerslam? We know Undertaker's streak will remain untouched, but won't it be wise to let Cena and Taker face each other at some point? Cena can get the win, Taker will get his last big program and can have his streak in tact.

As for Wrestlemanias, X-Seven. Definitely 17. 

Though, I did like VI as well. Just for Hogan v Warrior.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2011)

17, 7, 8, and 23 would be tops for me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2011)

Wrestlemania 18 .


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2011)

I didnt like the scott hall vs austin match


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 11, 2011)

I would've preferred  Hall vs Rock and Austin vs Hogan. but the Hogan vs Rock match was good.


----------



## Darc (Feb 12, 2011)

WM 18, Hall v/s Austin was great. As was Hogan and Rock.

Then 19 was awesome, tho Rock v/s Austin was kind of like a changing of the guard since they left shortly after 

JR made his intro so fucking legit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUqkmkLPSVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2011)

lol at the comments for that vid .


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

So wrestlezone is reporting a HHH vs Undertaker and it would be Streak vs Career II but this time its revenge for Shawn.  <sigh>  I don't know how I feel about this


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2011)

sooo trips comes back just to lose and retire


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 12, 2011)

I wouldn't complain.

Kind of leaves Sheamus and Barrett hanging though.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2011)

and taker beat him already at x-7


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2011)

23 had two good matches, and the MITB didn't live up to the hype of the first two..

20 and 25 were a fucking let down..

my choice is pretty much the austin/rock wrestlemanias.. 

except 15


----------



## Darc (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So wrestlezone is reporting a HHH vs Undertaker and it would be Streak vs Career II but this time its revenge for Shawn.  <sigh>  I don't know how I feel about this



I could see that next year, not this year tho. He's gotta beat Sheamus. Plus Barrett v/s Taker would be hype.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So wrestlezone is reporting a HHH vs Undertaker and it would be Streak vs Career II but this time its revenge for Shawn.  <sigh>  I don't know how I feel about this



Wrestlezone is prett much known for reporting false stories. That being said..i would luv to see HHH vs Taker at mania. Even though its been done before, i wouldnt mind seeinng it again.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So wrestlezone is reporting a HHH vs Undertaker and it would be Streak vs Career II but this time its revenge for Shawn.  <sigh>  I don't know how I feel about this



god I hope Triple H looses that match if he actually breaks takers streak it's gonna be the ultimate case of using your connections to get ahead this side of Hogan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> god I hope Triple H looses that match if he actually breaks takers streak it's gonna be the ultimate case of using your connections to get ahead this side of Hogan



trips winning is impossible, not only will he spit on taker's face, but shawn as well..

unless shawn costs taker the match, it will be a slap to the balls for both of them(taker/hbk)...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2011)

thoughts on Smackdown??


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> WM19:
> (c) (with ) defeated . Singles match for the



I'm sorry but that match DESTROYED WM19.  2 minutes both laying down after the pedigree and then the 3 count. That was pathetic.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2011)

How could 1 match ruin a PPV for you? Yes the finish was bullshit but the rest of the match was great. Same goes for 4 other matches on that PPV.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadowzone I think that site made up the potential story between those two mang.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> What is the best WM so far in your opinion guys?



17, absolutely.

In second place, I say... 24

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9IZQIcfxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 12, 2011)

WrestleMania 24 had the super fun Finlay-JBL brawl. I'm pretty sure I hate Undertaker-Edge a little bit more every time I see it, though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So wrestlezone is reporting a HHH vs Undertaker and it would be Streak vs Career II but this time its revenge for Shawn.  <sigh>  I don't know how I feel about this



My problem with this is the streak is beginning to in some ways outshine the championship at wrestlemania.  HHH has lost already to the taker so the only way you make this thing live up to the hype is with everyones dream matches ie, vs lesnar, angle, sting, hogan, hell even macho man.  It has gotten that much attention

oh yeah wm 3 is greatest of all time


----------



## FearTear (Feb 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'm pretty sure I hate Undertaker-Edge a little bit more every time I see it, though.



Because of the winner?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 12, 2011)

No, it has nothing to do with the Streak. Edge is just completely uninteresting.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2011)

Edge talking backstage with Orton at RR 2k7:

Edge goes to steal Orton's ball which contains his RR entry # and then Orton is like "no" and then Edge is all like "I'll show ya mine if u show me urs" shortly after Booker comes backstage and is like "tell me u didn't just say dat." and then Faarooq at the end of the sequence is all like "DAMN!"


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

just saw ROH - Final Battle 2010. between this and Fedor's last fight I'm really fucking pissed I didn't see this live.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> How could 1 match ruin a PPV for you? Yes the finish was bullshit but the rest of the match was great. Same goes for 4 other matches on that PPV.


Eh? HHH/Booker wasn't good at all even without the ultra shitty finish.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, never saw WM 24. Looks great!

lol UFC sold out ex Wrestlemania stadium.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2011)

*salutes Razor*...the best to have NEVER won a major title...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkMuDgzM-IQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OhL-0a8mQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Feb 13, 2011)

ahh, the good ol days


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2011)

Razor never won the big one cuz he was too much of an alchy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Razor never won the big one cuz he was too much of an alchy.





Alcohol??? ... no way that is just all muscle.  BEEFCAKE!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwcrbI6vTHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4OCX-54eFY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Great match.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Alcohol??? ... no way that is just all muscle.  BEEFCAKE!!!!



hahahaha whats the difference??


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't tell the difference. He looks retarded either way.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh? HHH/Booker wasn't good at all even without the ultra shitty finish.



that's triple hate for ya.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 13, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwcrbI6vTHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4OCX-54eFY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Great match.



Who was the champion at that time?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Really good match .


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

I miss bad ass not fat Scott Hall, is return to TNA was such a let down, like, what were they thinking?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> trips winning is impossible, not only will he spit on taker's face, but shawn as well..
> 
> unless shawn costs taker the match, it will be a slap to the balls for both of them(taker/hbk)...



honestly when has this ever stopped H? I mean really


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Generation Me is having some trouble getting to the PPV tonight. Might be a change in that X Division match.

Which honestly wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> honestly when has this ever stopped H? I mean really



but trips is HBK's bwest buddy


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Who was the champion at that time?



Think it was Angle or Guerrero... could've been JBL. Not sure.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

No Gen Me tonite.  Boo!

So far a decent tna ppv.  Of course, I am at the KO match and we still at the dudleyz, matt vs rvd, and... J J


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2011)

gotta check the results on dat shit...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

*boggle*  Matt vs RVD was good.  Oh shit.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

I forgot all about the PPV...lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Devon's kid got bombed tru a table.  No swerve.  PPV STILL good.  and I just got hi at the start of the dudley match.  Here comes the gotta be downtick.  JJ and Angle.  you know a bs finish is coming.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 13, 2011)

That's reasonable, it's TNA.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Angle JJ was ok but way long.  Can't get into it cuz of the story, but we deal.  SUper Russo vs Super Angle in full effect.  Distractions, low blows, weapons vs tons of kick outs, ending with a clean JJ win (wtf?)  Now we gotta sit through THIS post match.  Time for another rip.  Damn, I prepped smart.

WTF swerve?  Angle leaves his boots in the ring after crying.  Taz says that's retiring.  Fo' real?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Took a shower and missed what apparently was a gutt wrenching finish to Angle JJ. lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Hardy won...and I think Anderson killed himself.  Oh man.  The match was crazy.  So crazy that I want to know what damage was sustained because if it is massive then I give it a crap rating, but if they are moderate to minor let alone not there, I am fucking impressed.  GOod PPV.  Crowd too happy with Hardy as champ.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Those guys are nuts.

And lol at Jeff being champion again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ugh, that PPV was awful. Watched it on a stream and I still felt ripped off.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ugh, that PPV was awful. Watched it on a stream and I still felt ripped off.


Fucking WRONG, bro.  
-Opener was actually funny and could be called the Fourtune show with all the pops we got.  BM and Steiner were great crushing those jobbers.  Seriously.  The Fourtune show was a legit mini PPV inside this PPV.  
-Joe vs Pope was bleh, but the post match stuff was cool.  
-Madison and Mickie and spotted with botch, but I admire Madison's heelness so I was ok with it.  
-JJ and Angle was JJ and Angle.  The fuck, though?  He quits....again?  I get why, but wha?
-Supermex returns with continuity?  Oh wait...not really.  Crappy racist promo, but he works good and he talks easily.  AAA gave him polish.
-Dudley match was craziness.  Son went thru a table like a champ.  Lots of emotion.  Not my thing, but it got heat.
-ME was scary.  THe jury is totally out on that one for me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Caught the ending. Decent match; I respect those guys nearly killing themselves to put on a good show.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Fucking WRONG, bro.
> -Opener was actually funny and could be called the Fourtune show with all the pops we got.  BM and Steiner were great crushing those jobbers.  Seriously.  The Fourtune show was a legit mini PPV inside this PPV.
> -Joe vs Pope was bleh, but the post match stuff was cool.
> -Madison and Mickie and spotted with botch, but I admire Madison's heelness so I was ok with it.
> ...


Only good things were the 6-man(shockingly enough), Rayne/James if only for Madison actually winning, and the Bully Ray/D-Von post-match stuff. Everything else was ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Only good things were the 6-man(shockingly enough), Rayne/James if only for Madison actually winning, and the Bully Ray/D-Von post-match stuff. *Everything else was ass.*


Your tastes are as flimsy as your technique in communicating them!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2011)

so were there any matches worth watching from that ppv?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle wasn't bad I guess, but it doesn't come close to the Genesis 09 match those two had (which was an incredible carry job by Jarrett). In fact, I wouldn't even say it's comparable to the Bound For Glory 08 match.

Shadow Replication pretty much summed up the rest of the PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

First two matches were good, JJ vs KA was physically impressive, and the ME was...breathtaking in a sense.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> so were there any matches worth watching from that ppv?


The 6-man is pretty fun and shocking decently given who's involved. Bully/D-Von was a blah match with a great post-match angle.

Can't really think of anything else to recommend out of Mickie/Madison if only because Madison is such a great bitchy heel.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 14, 2011)

The list

Anyway, here is UGOs list of "overrated wrestlers" which such names on it as AA, Finlay, Regal, Mr. Perfect, Owen Hart, and Miss Elizabeth.

Whomever wrote that for UGO probably has watched little wrestling in their life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

tha fucked did i just read?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys need to watch the ppv for the fact...

MATT HARDY WAS NOT FAT


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> The list
> 
> Anyway, here is UGOs list of "overrated wrestlers" which such names on it as AA, Finlay, Regal, Mr. Perfect, Owen Hart, and Miss Elizabeth.
> 
> Whomever wrote that for UGO probably has watched little wrestling in their life.



Come on brah, you're advertising his crappy article.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

What VBD said.  I shrugged in agreement seeing HHH as the most, but then stopped caring by like 22.  Who are they overrated by?  Is Regal really overvalued by the WWE?  Finlay?  The guys who have TRAINED your talent?  Maybe's he's right.  After all, current stars are kinda..meh.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2011)

TBH the article sounded more like "Who everyone likes but i actually hate" list more than anything.  Though went throught their top 50 wrestlers as well and some of those were high up on there too.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

That overrated list is...retarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You guys need to watch the ppv for the fact...
> 
> MATT HARDY WAS NOT FAT



rumor is going that he's taking roids 



Agmaster said:


> What VBD said.  I shrugged in agreement seeing HHH as the most, but then stopped caring by like 22.  Who are they overrated by?  Is Regal really overvalued by the WWE?  Finlay?  The guys who have TRAINED your talent?  Maybe's he's right.  After all, current stars are kinda..meh.



he/she's basically saying all fans and vince like are overrated except cena..

i mean how can you overrate scott hall or william regal, they're solid workers regardless of their positions.. 

only a blind man can't see how "good" they are..

and how is trips overrated when every smark bashes him every time he/she gets.. i think he's more underrated if you ask me

i did actually agree with shelton, he had potential, but meh...

i was praying not to see JoMo or jericho in there.. thank God..


still a dumb article/list


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2011)

Also that list had a go at Orton for turning face and the fans being forced to cheer him.  But IIRC while he was still in Uber heel mode the fans were basically cheering him on forcing him to turn face anyway.

Hell during the Orton vs McMahon saga the fans there were cheering him every time he took out a McMahon even Stephanie.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 14, 2011)

Word is, the company feels that Orton is neither face or heel. According to them, he's akin to Stone Cold and Undertaker, in which they beat up whomever they want and the crowd loves it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Also that list had a go at Orton for turning face and the fans being forced to cheer him.  But IIRC while he was still in Uber heel mode the fans were basically cheering him on forcing him to turn face anyway.
> 
> Hell during the Orton vs McMahon saga the fans there were cheering him every time he took out a McMahon even Stephanie.



lets be fair here, the heelest of heels would get a pop for knocking out stephanie  

hell, vickie using the frog splash on stephanie would be a mark out moment in history


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Hell during the Orton vs McMahon saga the fans there were cheering him every time he took out a McMahon even Stephanie.



Newsflash...everyone hates the McMahons.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> Word is, the company feels that Orton is neither face or heel. According to them, he's akin to Stone Cold and Undertaker, in which they beat up whomever they want and the *crowd loves it*.



Which makes him a babyface.

There is no such thing as a tweener.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Newsflash...everyone *envies *the McMahons.


And you know it's true.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Except Hollywood.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> Word is, the company feels that Orton is neither face or heel. According to them, he's akin to Stone Cold and Undertaker, in which they beat up whomever they want and the crowd loves it.



Not to mention the poses that he's been sticking with every time he gets up to the top rope. First it was Angle, and now it's Stone Cold.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Except *Hollywood*.


You mean Dwayne?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

lol at the rumored guest host.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 14, 2011)

hahahah check this shit out..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouByG00sd7E&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> And you know it's true.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 14, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Which makes him a babyface.
> 
> There is no such thing as a tweener.



Again, according to them, he doesn't actively play up to the crowd like pure babyfaces (Cena).


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Orton is so horrible.  Between the blue arms, the mat humping and drooling, and of course who can forget the constant monotone voice and flexing of the masseter and temporalis muscle he is the most overrated wrestler in the wwe.  The reason if any he is a tweener is because he is a.) too one dimensional to be a heel, and b.) comes off as pissy as 16 year old on the rag which rules out face ie telling kofi mid-match he was "stupid".


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Orton is so horrible.  Between the blue arms, the mat humping and drooling, and of course who can forget the constant monotone voice and flexing of the masseter and temporalis muscle he is the most overrated wrestler in the wwe.  The reason if any he is a tweener is because he is a.) too one dimensional to be a heel, and b.) comes off as pissy as 16 year old on the rag which rules out face ie telling kofi mid-match he was "stupid".



I fucking hate Orton, I was so annoyed when the main event at the House Show I saw on Saturday was Orton vs Miz for the WWE title. I love Miz, and everyone there cheered him, until he told everyone to shut up when we were doing his catchphrase with him  I just didn't like Orton, at the end Nexus came out, beat Orton down a bit, Miz walked away, Orton made a come back, RKO'd some Nexus bitches, Miz came back and tried to hit him with the title, got RKO'd and all the little kids went home happy, but it was still a fun event, Sheamus vs Morrison in a street fight was a fun match.

And oh my, everyone went apeshit for Santino man, Santino is freakin' awesome, and everyone loved him. I did not know the average fan went that insane for him though, best reaction of the night out of everyone not named Blandy Boreton.

Now I know the reaction Santino got in the RR wasn't because the average fan thought Del Rio *might* lose (yea, right.) but more because they go insane times infinity for Santino.

I love Santino.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

The cobra and its setup are the things dreams are made of pek

Of course Ironically Santino truly is one of the top 2 toughest fighters IRL.

@ CG quit lurking and post you bitch   yeah I went there "rape gun" your signature finisher


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone who can say they hate Orton automaticlly loses a notch of respect from me. I can see if he maybe bores you a bit, but yuo can't knock the man. For a guy whose entire ring game is built around protecting himself and his opponent, he still manages to work in his gimmick well and has certain....(I don't wanna say ring awareness because everyone should have that) thing about him where he knows to work a match and get his gimmick over at the same time. Anyone who can't  appreciate that should probably stick to watching spotmonkeys jump 90 feet off of the roof of a high school gym in some shitty indy fed


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anyone who can say they hate Orton automaticlly loses a notch of respect from me. I can see if he maybe bores you a bit, but yuo can't knock the man. For a guy whose entire ring game is built around protecting himself and his opponent, he still manages to work in his gimmick well and has certain....(I don't wanna say ring awareness because everyone should have that) thing about him where he knows to work a match and get his gimmick over at the same time. Anyone who can't  appreciate that should probably stick to watching spotmonkeys jump 90 feet off of the roof of a high school gym in some shitty indy fed



IDK he could have seriously injured Gabrielle with his "ring Awareness"

My lack of respect comes from all the previous posts but also the well known fact he is kind of a dick towards other superstars


----------



## Starrk (Feb 14, 2011)

Randy is actually a nicer guy IRL than Cena.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> IDK he could have seriously injured Gabrielle with his "ring Awareness"
> 
> My lack of respect comes from all the previous posts but also the well known fact he is kind of a dick towards other superstars



Idk which specific thing you're referring to so I can't comment on it, but I wouldn't be so quick to put all the blame on Orton when he was working fucking Gabriel. Decent worker, but anybody who has to take that damn long for a 450 shouldn't be doing one. Like even he expects to fuck it up.

Also, 99% of wrestlers are dicks, just like any other athlete. We just never hear about it. 

And I warn ye, the next time you rape gun me may be your last my good man


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anyone who can say they hate Orton automaticlly loses a notch of respect from me. I can see if he maybe bores you a bit, but yuo can't knock the man. For a guy whose entire ring game is built around protecting himself and his opponent, he still manages to work in his gimmick well and has certain....(I don't wanna say ring awareness because everyone should have that) thing about him where he knows to work a match and get his gimmick over at the same time. Anyone who can't  appreciate that should probably stick to watching spotmonkeys jump 90 feet off of the roof of a high school gym in some shitty indy fed



I just find his gimmick boring, that's all. And he's really predictable in the ring, the powerslam spot, every single match, etc.

I don't hate him as a person, and he's not a terrible wrestler, he's just bland and boring, atleast to me. And it's not just his ring work, his gimmick is just boring, he's the exact same character as he was in 2008, except he wrestles heels now, not faces. No other differences.

I mean, why should I feel sympathy for him at all? Why should I care that Punk screws him out of the title? It's not like he's changed and became a better person (gimmick-wise), not he's still the douchebag he was in 08' so why should I care the person who he screwed out of the title is now getting his justifiable revenge?

The answer is, Orton is getting what he deserves, for what he did to Punk storyline wise back in 08.

And King was like "well get your revenge alone without Nexus" Yea, Orton was totally alone when he beat down Punk and costed him the world title right? No, he had Legacy, so I feel no sympathy for the face in this at all.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I just find his gimmick boring, that's all. And he's really predictable in the ring, the powerslam spot, every single match, etc.
> 
> I don't hate him as a person, and he's not a terrible wrestler, he's just bland and boring, atleast to me. And it's not just his ring work, his gimmick is just boring, he's the exact same character as he was in 2008, except he wrestles heels now, not faces. No other differences.
> 
> ...



You.....did you just start watching wrestling last year or?

Because some of your gripes are the same BS marks whine about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Randy Orton is just boring is all.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't mind Orton's gimmick. Guess it's just me, but I find that the crowd often ruins things when he turns the heat up. His actions do not warrant the cheers that they give, making the segment look cheesy.

I wouldn't mind seeing the return of the legend killer lol. Only problem is finding opponents. 

Can't wait until we learn about who the guest host is .


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2011)

Ignoring so much more about the list, I lose any ability to take it seriously from the first part, where it says NWO killed WCW....someone didnt watch wrestling enough to talk about it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I don't mind Orton's gimmick. Guess it's just me, but I find that the crowd often ruins things when he turns the heat up. His actions do not warrant the cheers that they give, making the segment look cheesy.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing the return of the legend killer lol. Only problem is finding opponents.
> 
> Can't wait until we learn about who the guest host is .



Ted Turner. Calling it


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You.....did you just start watching wrestling last year or?
> 
> Because some of your gripes are the same BS marks whine about.



No, I've been watching it for about a decade.

It's just annoying, you're supposed to want to cheer for the Face, you're supposed to feel sympathy for them when they get screwed, but I can't feel any for his character.

I don't really feel anything for the characters, but you're supposed to.

Like, imagine watching the news, where someone purposely burns down someone's house 3 years prior, then 3 years down the road the person who's house got burnt down gets his revenge and purposely burns down the original arsonist's house. Would you feel sorry for the original arsonist? No, you just walk away thinking they're both douchebags.

But WWE wants you to cheer for Orton's character.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

My guess for the Wrestlemania Host

14 February - Valentine Day

Show of the year

Only person able to fit both thing?

Heart Break Kid - The Show Stopper - Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

exhibit a.) orton screaming like a girl because Kingston did not allow him to hump the map a sufficient amount of time

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s[/YOUTUBE]

exhibit b.) Orton rolling away from the ringpost.  Everyone knows you never roll away from the ringpost.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpKzx39GZrw[/YOUTUBE]

these are the few examples of why as a whole i cannot back orton

The host for WM is the Rock take it to the bank


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> No, I've been watching it for about a decade.
> 
> It's just annoying, you're supposed to want to cheer for the Face, you're supposed to feel sympathy for them when they get screwed, but I can't feel any for his character.
> 
> ...


Ric Flair and numerous other heels turned faces have done what Orton does, I don't see how it's a problem


Zabuza said:


> My guess for the Wrestlemania Host
> 
> 14 February - Valentine Day
> 
> ...



Meh, it'd be a waste of time since he's getting inducted the night before


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ric Flair and numerous other heels turned faces have done what Orton does, I don't see how it's a problem
> 
> 
> Meh, it'd be a waste of time since he's getting inducted the night before



Orton is just boring to me as a Face, that's all, so I hate him currently, because I don't like to be bored when I'm watching TV. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

I don't hate him in general, he's just boring as a Face. I didn't mind him as a Heel.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Thoughts to Jerry and to his family.
I wish all the best for him.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

Sad to hear Jerry's mom passing.

RIP and best of thoughts to him.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Orton's character not changing just because he's a babyface is something we have wanted for a long time. Too often when cool heels turn face they go from what got them over to warrant the turn to a generic hand slapper.

All of Orton's past deeds are erased thanks to the 30-Day Rule. If it happened over a month ago... stricken from the archives. Of course it's why Jericho's turn from a few years ago was so brilliant. Fans are hypocrites in this regard. We forgot and forgave Orton for his dastardly deeds, but if someone does the same to him... shit is on!

As for Randy... I was a mark in 04/05 when he was at least interesting. These days? Yeah, not so much. But it doesn't really matter what I think. My Dad wasn't a wrestler.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like they're going to same the guest host thing for last.

Ugh...I was planning on going to bed super early today .


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2011)

That video of Gabriel landing the 450 by accident is awesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Vickie is so annoying.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope the guest host is Justin Bieber and then he turns on Cena or costs UT the streak.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Maryse got her face broked


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

If Justin Bieber is the Host we will have an all-girls audience Wrestlemania.

EDIT

Lmao Josh Thank you man. That comment made the night.

Michael: "So Josh are you used on hanging with nerds like Bryan?"

Josh: "Yeah I hang with you all the time"


Hahahahahahahahahahaha

EDIT 2

One of the coolest Missile Dropkicks I've ever seen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Vickie is so annoying.



*EXCUSE ME!*


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

Miz won cleanly 

my head hurts....


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Man that Missile Dropkick was fucking awesome.
Best move I've seen on Raw for a long time. And perfectly performed and delivered.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

Miz got his fucking head kicked in.  

Btw, who knew people would get so upset at me joking about king's mom passing.  Too soon?  Guy was king of xcrazy angles, though.  Just saaaaying.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

@Zabua: I was quite fond of that german suplex myself.

Either way, Danielson and Miz put on a great show.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

I rather see a great Technical match than anything else.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright...was I seeing things? Or did Morrison just do a spinebuster?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

uhm.....just uhm....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

ah come on agmaster that was an alright segment.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

pedophilia segment hornswoggle totally tried a standing muff dive


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2011)

I seriously laughed my ass off when Regal kissed Ryder on the cheek. That was insane!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ah come on agmaster that was an alright segment.


The meat was good, but Khali and swoggle....yeah...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

The ROCK FUCK YEAHH


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm marking out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck Yeah the rock


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

dont normally cheer at home but alas the wrestling idiot in me cant be contained


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you smell what the rock is cookin?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Words can not describe how I'm feeling at the moment. I started watchin WWE not too long before The Rock left WWE.

This is the happiest day of Wrestling for me since when Eddie Guerrero won the Championship.

Thank you WWE

Rock is back!

Fuck yeah.

THE ROCK THE ROCK THE ROCK!


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Words can not describe how I'm feeling at the moment. I started watchin WWE not too long before The Rock left WWE.
> 
> This is the happiest day of Wrestling for me since when Eddie Guerrero won the Championship.
> 
> ...



Wait... what?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

You do realize he will never wrestle again?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

The Rock can still cut that promo. :WOW


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

They said the same about Jerry and look he will be the WWE champion next Sunday.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2011)

THATS HOW YOU FUCKING CUT A PROMO BITCHES!!

DRUNK HOBBIT EPIC WIN


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

the man is the fucking mozart of wrestling he is just so naturally on a level that mere mortals will never reach

I love him so much pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> They said the same about Jerry and look he will be the WWE champion next Sunday.



Wouldn't surprise me if they gave him the belt just because his mom died


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Ahahaha John Cena is screwed up.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

This is friggin gold !


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh god... The Rock is verbally raping Cena.


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)

Brings back some memories .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Hahahaha man I love this guy.

Just give him the WWE title already.

And lol at John Cena afraid to show up.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

John Cena was shot out of what   ?!


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

I came so hard


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn yeah you can smell what the Rock is cookin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

Rock showing them noobs how to cut a promo


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

You gotta love the Rock.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Probably the best promo in 10 years easy


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2011)

SHOT OUT OF BARNEYS ASS.

<SQUEEKY VOICE> you can't see me......?  OF COURSE WE CAN SEE YOU!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

Cena vs Rock at Mania?


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

They better turn Cena heel, his heat is GONE after that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Probably the best promo in 10 years easy



 Yeah...damn Rock.

 I actually might get Wrestlemania just for him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

The Rock better lay the smackdown on John Cena come Wrestlemania.

Cenation is officially dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

My god, no one in the WWE today even comes CLOSE to the Rock. No one. Holy shit, what a promo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2011)

OH
MY
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Best Raw Episode I've ever seen.
(I've only started watching this not too long ago after Rock quit like I've mentioned before).


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2011)

BEST.PROMO.EVER.

Please, Please, PLEASE, let their be Rock vs. Cena at WM. Please let the Rock layeth the Smackdown on the product of Barney the Dinosaur's ass. Let the millions witness the Most Electrifying Move in Sports Entertainment fall down on Cena's candyass.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

This is so fucking epic.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

*AND THE MILLIONS*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

FUCKING EPIC! MOMENT OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

I need to get Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

THAT is a promo. Did you hear that crowd? Did you hear that poetry? PG Rating? Eff your PG rating. Rock owned this the viewers and left them wanting even more. That's how you do if folks 

Still, poor Michael


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm suddenly remembering Rock and Austin trading verbal blows and wishing it was 2001 all over again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Notice how fast that crowd flipped on Cena?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2011)

Loved that! Thank god for the Rock, now we got someone to shut Michael Cole up.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

The prices for Wrestlemania tickets will* sky rocket *immediately.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

*AND THE MILLIONS*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Notice how fast that crowd flipped on Cena?



Its the rock

of course they flipped

Cena is gonna have to step up to keep from getting LEGIT buried


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2011)

FOLLOWING ROCK ON TWITTER BECAUSE OF THE PURE LOLZ


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah me getting wrestlemania went from 0% to about 50%. Now that I am off my high I have to see what the other matches are and how they use the rock and anyone else.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *AND THE MILLIONS*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

*OH THE FUCKING MILLIONS*


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Notice how fast that crowd flipped on Cena?



Flipped? The audience was doggin' Cena at the start of the show. Rock just came worked them up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2011)

Pg had to step a side for greatness....

I have been waiting YEARS for this moment. The inevitable showdown between Rock and Cena. Its official...im am DEFINITLY ordering Mania this year!! I fucking screamed like a bitch when I saw "THE ROCK" on the titan tron. Let the games begin!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2011)

The Rock instantly made everyone on the roster look like third-rate indy dogshit.

And I don't care.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 14, 2011)

Did that shit really just happen!?!?!?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm ordering Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Pg had to step a side for greatness....
> 
> I have been waiting YEARS for this moment. The inevitable showdown between Rock and Cena. Its official...im am DEFINITLY ordering Manis this year!! I fucking screamed like a bitch when I saw "THE ROCK" on the titan tron. Let the games begin!!



 Ha...you screamed like a bitch...pussy....>,>....<,<.....so did I.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

It's almost 5 am here.
Everyone is sleeping.
I didn't care.

I didn't fucking care at all!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock instantly made everyone on the roster look like third-rate indy dogshit.
> 
> And I don't care.



This. But it's The Rock, so fuck those guys


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

Lucky for me my income tax is going to come just in time. Ordering this year's WM, am I? 

*OH MEIN SQUARE*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2011)

Randy Orton what?
John Cena what?
Shamus what?
alberto del what?

The Rock is here!

And for everyone else, the only thing left to say is...

Can you smell what the Rock is cookin?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2011)

I like Cena, but I couldnt resist...



That was Cena's reaction backstage. lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2011)

The Great One has finally returned 

and my testicles are completely empty.


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

Bigger match: Rock vs. Cena or Rock vs. The Streak?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2011)

Rock vs Cena IMO


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I like Cena, but I couldnt resist...
> 
> 
> 
> That was Cena's reaction backstage. lol



I happen to agree with Vile's earlier post, there just has to be a Cena heel turn soon. For Christ sakes, the Rock just rendered EVERYTHING about Cena and his gimmick completely worthless.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

nvm, dumb post on my part.


Edit*
I'm not too sure about a Heel turn. The majority of the crowd may have turned on him tonight, but there were a few kids thumbing down and booing Rocky once he made that comment. Plus, the WWE universe was (and is) just simply on a Rocky high.

Anyway, heel turn or not, Cena vs Rock MUST Happen. Please Vince, if you love us


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I can see that Promo again


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2011)

Heel turn or not, that's his fucking ass at Wrestlemaina.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a feeling The Rock will end up being a guest referee for Miz vs. Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope he goes to smackdown this week...it is the 600th episode.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know what's going on, but I am downloading Raw as soon as I can find it. This is serious. Rock not wrestling will be a major disappointment, but hey it's better than nothing if he's just there.


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have a feeling The Rock will end up being a guest referee for Miz vs. Cena.



Knowing how things are run, probably so.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2011)

Posting for epic justice. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kWZrJicj-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 14, 2011)

The amount of awesome that The Rock just brought is staggering. He's about to lay the smackdown to any and everybody. 

That was just amazing.


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Posting for epic justice.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kWZrJicj-Y[/YOUTUBE]



They cut out one of the funnier parts when he follows with "Hey, don't feel bad. I was in Doom."


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have a feeling The Rock will end up being a guest referee for Miz vs. Cena.



I'd be cool with that if just to hear him say this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDF5cS-aV9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMML_zdfxA[/YOUTUBE]


WOW CLASSIC PROMOS

The ROCK knows you get............WET


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNz9H_Nksy8[/YOUTUBE]

I forgot how funny Rock and Coach were together


----------



## Vice (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c8RKcLqyFFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xF7iX868Nzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evilene (Feb 15, 2011)

I marked like I was 15 years old again, seriously. Best promo in 10 years, I hope the young guys take note. Orton in particular


Cena got buried through the depths of hell. The WWE's golden boy got turned on QUICK by the audience. I was laughing my ass off when he was clowning Cena's "You can't see me" catchphrase. 

Heel Cena, perhaps? 

Also, LOL  at the Michael Cole bashing. It brings back memories, when Cole was a backstage interviewer, and the Rock would pick on him. 

Another thing, I hope we see Jericho at WM, so we can get some good old fashion back and forth between him and The Rock.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ChCckO_F0Ss[/YOUTUBE]

*ROCKY GONNA ROCK*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 15, 2011)

every single thing the rock said about John Cena is true and it is was the best moment on Raw in..a number of months/years

although I have to ask is the Cena/rock thing 100% keyfabe because John has made some comments about Dwayne that one could consider rage enducing (though not totally untrue)


----------



## Vice (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G70zi_Dfjr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

Man I remember watching some of those in the past.

I feel bad I wasn't able to watch them on live.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

This topic sure got electrifying.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

*If you can smell what the Rock is cookin put this in your god damn Signature!*

I think I'm going to make an avatar and signature set of the Rock very soon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't give a darn about world titles.

Vince MUST make Cena vs. The Rock happen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope Cena beats The Rocks ass for that shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> This topic sure got electrifying.



How does that make you feel?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

Edge vs Rio?
Miz vs Ocean?

Who fucking cares! 
The Rock is here and Cena, you're time is over.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, you're yappy.  I'm happy.  Enjoyable reactions.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I hope Cena beats The Rocks ass for that shit.



Wrestlemania: Rock vs Cena. Rock pinned after five knuckle shuffle

Vince:


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn the rock really layed into Cena.  One of the best promos in the past 10 years, you could really see the Rock excitement when his hands shook holding the mic.

Also lol at teh 2 kids  booing the rock in the crowd while everyone chanted along with the great one.   Sorry kids but The Rock before you were born was selling out stadiums and getting bigger pops than your hero could dream of.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2011)

Leave it to the classic superstars to make epic promos.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Also lol at teh 2 kids  booing the rock in the crowd while everyone chanted along with the great one.   Sorry kids but The Rock before you were born was selling out stadiums and getting bigger pops than your hero could dream of.



Fucking this.

I actually think Cena is ok but he needs to be taking notes from the Great One.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> I actually think Cena is ok but he needs to be taking notes from the Great One.



Then the Dumb ass haters will accuse him of ripping off Said Great one

Cena just cant win


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Then the Dumb ass haters will accuse him of ripping off Said Great one
> 
> *Cena just cant win *



Exactly.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Then the Dumb ass haters will accuse him of ripping off Said Great one
> 
> Cena just cant win



He doesn't need to rip off Rock, he needs a heel turn or at least tweak his persona so he can appeal to he whole audience like the top babyface should. When you think about it, current Cena is VERY similar to Rocky Maivia. A babyface that people hated. After Rocky grew a pair and started to spit acid on the fans who Chanted DIE Rocky DIE, the fans ate it up and The Rock was born.

Cena went backwards from being a badass midcarder to what we see today.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2011)

Only the return of the Dr of Thugonomics can save Cena now.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

Why Jericho and Rock are the two greatest things the last 10 years on WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

But even that will be ripped to shreads Ghost.



Shadow said:


> Why Jericho and Rock are the two greatest things the last 10 years on WWE.



definitely needs to come back at least up to WM.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I hope Cena beats The Rocks ass for that shit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 15, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> He doesn't need to rip off Rock, he needs a heel turn or at least tweak his persona so he can appeal to he whole audience like the top babyface should. When you think about it, current Cena is VERY similar to Rocky Maivia. A babyface that people hated. After Rocky grew a pair and started to spit acid on the fans who Chanted DIE Rocky DIE, the fans ate it up and The Rock was born.
> 
> Cena went backwards from being a badass midcarder to what we see today.



Unfortunately, due to the Merch and half the WWE's fanbase being 12-years old, I'm not hearing the "Die Cena Die!" chants.

Keep in mind, during Rock's "Maivia" run, Austin's popularity was at a fever pitch. And people were more interested in the edgy, tweener anti-hero, than the clean babyface.

Closest to rival Cena's popularity is Orton, the poor man's shade of Stone Cold.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena went backwards from being a badass midcarder to what we see today.


Current cena is plenty fine especially when he slaps an edge on it, iam hopping that edge becomes more prominent


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

YESS ITS HERE!! TIME TO REWATCH IT!!!  Electricty on my VEINS!!

REP!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5webrAZSBhY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2la5lDZLa5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evilene (Feb 15, 2011)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Also lol at teh 2 kids booing the rock in the crowd while everyone chanted along with the great one. Sorry kids but The Rock before you were born was selling out stadiums and getting bigger pops than your hero could dream of.



I know that made me 

Those kids have been trained to love Cena no matter what, so it's not surprising.


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2011)

i died and ascended to heaven,


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

THE FORUM needs to have a Rock Movement till Wrestlemania.  We need to start Rockin the Sigs and Ava


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THE FORUM needs to have a Rock Movement till Wrestlemania.  We need to start Rockin the Sigs and Ava



I second the motion



Evilene said:


> I know that made me
> 
> Those kids have been trained to love Cena no matter what, so it's not surprising.



their not "trained" any more then we were "Trained" to love the rock

its not a bad thing they  took the Rocks bashing negativly, it shows cena is doing his job


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2011)

Best promo since Morrison's platypus reference


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL Rock was gone longer than he's been alive.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 15, 2011)

Just as Hogan passed the torch to the Rock at 18, the Rock's passing the torch to Cena at 27. Maybe the Rock in the Hall of Fame this year too while they're at it?

Though since the Rock mentioned the Miz a few times I'm guessing it'll be the Rock officiating Cena vs. the Miz for the title. With a Rock Bottom and People's Elbow thrown in of course.

But fuck me if that wasn't the best promo in like forever.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2011)

Rock's music change was weird, also, who was the lady who got out the limo? The GM maybe?.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2011)

I would love if Rock was in the HOF this year just to steal the top billing spot from Michaels.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I would love if Rock was in the HOF this year just to steal the top billing spot from Michaels.



More than likely Rock will be inducted next year since WM will be in his hometown in Miami. The only two people I can see inducting him is either Foley or Austin.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

I had to change my bedsheets and take a shower.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Foley finally left TNA?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

I was watching _Harry's Law_ and came back to the arena in total darkness.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer Cena vs The Rock at Wrestlemania... but in a verbal debate match. That would be awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> I was watching _Harry's Law_ and came back to the arena in total darkness.



 good thing you made it back to see it.



FearTear said:


> I prefer Cena vs The Rock at Wrestlemania... but in a verbal debate match. That would be awesome



 that would be a no contest.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 15, 2011)

Return of Rock and Sock connection 

My problem with Cena is a few things.  Partially was I remember when he was vulgar anyone remember "FU" and "STFU" but now he tries way to hard to be pg it actually does affect him which is my second reason for not liking.  All this effort to be PG has totally affected his creativity.  The man used to have raps that made fun of everyone, his gimmick was that of a white dude who thought he was gangster and that was alright.  Now all he can do is during a promo is just start yelling and scream random adjectives.  Occasionally some of that Old cena comes out when he makes fun of someone but then he starts yelling.

Also what he needs to do is stop with all the damn cheesy shit fine you helped lawler win but, that fucker got you eliminated you should be a little pissed off.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael Cole u siddown!! :lol:


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Feb 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I prefer Cena vs The Rock at Wrestlemania... but in a verbal debate match. That would be awesome



The Rock would bury Cena in a way that isn't even funny.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2011)

hah then it would be funny.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

They could make a First Blood Match.
I haven't seen one of those for a while a now.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I second the motion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it was the fans that caused the WWE to push the rock out of the Corporation into a face again.  Not Rock being forced onto the fans as a face like with Cena.  That is how both Rock and Austin became faces, like Orton.  Which is why even now Orton doesn't get the negativity among the more adult fans like Cena does.


----------



## Godot (Feb 15, 2011)

I may not visit NF that often, and when I do, I rarely click on the pro wrestling thread.

But I came here for The Rock.


----------



## urca (Feb 15, 2011)

well,i havent posted yet in this thread,this is my first post so i hope you guyz accept me with you.
FINALLY,THE ROCK IS BACK .


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

Godot said:


> I may not visit NF that often, and when I do, I rarely click on the pro wrestling thread.
> 
> But I did it for The Rock.



fixed if it makes sense


----------



## Godot (Feb 15, 2011)

haha


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2011)

Hogan vs. DiBiase
[YOUTUBE]fDpqndW2368[/YOUTUBE]

From 1979. Hogan as a heel vs. DiBiase as a face.






Finally, The Rock has come back to make Cole know his role. Also host WM and bury The Miz.

Edit: Also to bury John Cena.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 15, 2011)

I just saw Rock's return... Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 15, 2011)

So what did you guys think about HBK being in that "2-21-11" promo weird isnt it


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Hogan vs. DiBiase
> [YOUTUBE]fDpqndW2368[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From 1979. Hogan as a heel vs. DiBiase as a face.



This does not compute.  Hogan Heel, dibiase face.

Less that they are heal and face but at the same time.  Only time I know it happened was when Hogan ran the NWO and Dibiase for a short time was the Steiners manager (Shortly before Scotty became Big Poppa Pump)


----------



## chamboi42o (Feb 15, 2011)

The Rock, has come back, to ANAHEIM!


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> They could make a First Blood Match.
> I haven't seen one of those for a while a now.



That kind of match in the kind of WWE today? Unheard of.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZcIYOgcCcnM[/YOUTUBE]

Biggest giogio in the world


----------



## Watchman (Feb 15, 2011)

They should have stuck with his Hollywood theme.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 15, 2011)

Watchman said:


> They should have stuck with his Hollywood theme.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmR5IZt-hTo[/YOUTUBE]


This theme was his best.

Edit: I think I'm growing on to the new one already.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with this guy


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 15, 2011)

Which guys is this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2011)

That would be you, mein square.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> This does not compute.  Hogan Heel, dibiase face.
> 
> Less that they are heal and face but at the same time.  Only time I know it happened was when Hogan ran the NWO and Dibiase for a short time was the Steiners manager (Shortly before Scotty became Big Poppa Pump)



He was a heel in his first run in the WWE.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2011)

I love this expression


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought he'd have the old music.

Guess they thought it wouldn't be a good idea.

But who knows. It could change. Like Nexus shirts .

Still have goosebumps .


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

He stayed away so long, because  much like hhh, this friend plays the game.  He got all of his  ducks in a row, became a big (enough) deal to come back on his own  terms, the decline of wwe just made it easier for him, so really?  He  could say fuck you, if he does it in the right promo, he will likely NET  money out of the consequences.

Eventually I'll come in on the rock love.  But, everything that can be said, really is being said all over the place.  Aside from that I marked for the Miz shove, that match, angry pretty boy, a monkeywrench in supercena's plans, and most of all...


----------



## SYSC (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Rock,

You pwn'd 

Love us fans


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2011)

Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2011)

rock coming back to bury cena? kewl shit, am buying WM no fuckin doubt..

now just bring back austin to bust on orton, and we'll have the best wrestlemania in history.. we don't even need matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2011)

CM Punk: "Rock owes me fifty bucks for going 20 minutes past the hour, making me miss my valentines day reservations at Nobu."

oh punk


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 15, 2011)

for a very brief second last night on RAW I thought I was watching this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-DqzAKU9Gw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

so what's the deal is he back only for WM or is he going to make sporadic appearances all year?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2011)

I think he'll probably have a contract where he makes a few appearances per year.

I don't expect to see him too much before Wrestlemania. You can't put the guy on without a clash with Cena, which is what WWE is prob saving for Wrestlemania itself.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2011)

Vile said:


> I'm suddenly remembering Rock and Austin trading verbal blows and wishing it was 2001 all over again.


Good times.


Chaos Ghost said:


> Notice how fast that crowd flipped on Cena?


The crowd is pretty much always one second away from turning on him.



Evilene said:


> I hope we see Jericho at WM, so we can get some good old fashion back and forth between him and The Rock.


God, yes.

That would be amazing.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

Jericho & The Rock? Telling each other off?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2011)

Raiden said:


> *I think* he'll probably have a contract where he makes a few appearances per year.
> 
> I don't expect to see him too much before Wrestlemania. You can't put the guy on without a clash with Cena, which is what WWE is prob saving for Wrestlemania itself.



IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He was a heel in his first run in the WWE.



Yeah i know,  but what i mean is looking back and seeing their most famous roles you wouldn't have thought Heel Hogan vs Face Dibiase would have happened or even possible.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2011)

I wanna see a segment where Rock makes Michael Cole siddown to pee in a backstage bathroom!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 15, 2011)

I was really on and off with pro-wrestling, post-WWF, and completely stopped caring when HBK retired.

But this...

is fucken awesome.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2011)

that time of year, just kinda glad how everythings going more than anything at the moment.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

The Rock insulting people. Stone Cold drinking beer & raising Hell. Undertaker shooting lightning bolts. Kane lighting stuff on fire. Edge & Christian hitting people with chairs. Booker T asking if people can dig it. 

Would be awesome.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2011)

rock insulting people you say??  How about a whole arena 

[YOUTUBE]D6f-KjOZCT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 16, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I wanna see a segment where Rock makes Michael Cole siddown to pee in a backstage bathroom!!



Why the hell?


----------



## Grandia (Feb 16, 2011)

Smackdown Spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Edge, John Morrison, and R-Truth defeated Kane, C.M. Punk, King Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, and Drew McIntyre. After they all took turns hitting finishers, Rey hit a double 619 on Dolph and Barrett, then Edge speared Dolph for the pin. 

As Edge celebrated, Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. She said Edge assaulted Teddy Long, she can prove it, and he's fired. The coronation of Dolph will be later tonight. Edge slowly left to cheers to stay.

2. Maryse and Layla beat Eve and Beth Phoenix. Michelle McCool came out with Layla to do commentary, but she looked like she was limping. She's definitely hurt, as she has a cast on her right foot. Michelle interfered and sold it as if she injured her foot, but she was definitely already wearing a cast and limping beforehand. 

3. The Miz vs. Kofi Kingston is in progress. Alberto Del Rio came out and distracted Kofi by whipping him with his scarf. Miz hit the Skull Crushing Finale and got the pin. 

A graphic noted that Smackdown will pass Gunsmoke after 34 more episodes. It will be second on the list behind only Raw.

4. Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov defeated Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater by DQ to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Corre members were DQ'd after the other members of the group interfered when Santino hit The Cobra on Gabriel. Big Show came out and saved the tag champs. 

The Dolph Ziggler coronation angle is up next. As expected, Teddy Long returned. He opted to give Dolph the World Hvt. Championship, but he booked an immediate title match between Dolph and Edge.

5. Edge defeated Dolph Ziggler to win the World Hvt. Championship. Technically, Edge became the "new" World Hvt. Champion. After the match, Teddy fired Dolph, meaning there's an opening in the Elimination Chamber match. Edge dropped confetti while the live crowd sang goodbye to Dolph.

So technically, Dolph was champion for about half an hour


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why fire Dolph and kick him out of the Chamber match?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_ 



The way they treat Dolph sounds absolutely atrocious.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG HEZz GETTING BURRIED~!!!!!!

....

Not.






> Isis the Amazon, the seven foot female who was dropped from WWE NXT before making her official debut, is at TNA today for a tryout.



Aloisia has a ton of potential IMO, but shes hugely green right now. If she wants to improve as a worker, TNA definitely isn't the best place for her considering that if you aren't either running around at a hundred miles per hour or dropping people on their head, the idiots in the Impact Zone will likely shit all over you. She's okay when she keeps it simple, though. Just not ready for TV yet.

FCW was pretty much the best possible place for her. Too bad.


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

Did they ever explain why she was dropped?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Argued with the company apparently. Wasn't she put in that NXT preview before a contract was signed (or had just been signed, whatever)? Whatever the case, she sure wasn't happy afterwards.

Smackdown spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ziggler's departure leaves an empty spot in the Chamber (he's about as fired as Kelly Kelly, lol). And the mystery entrant always wins. So who's it going to be?

I can't think of anyone but Christian that would make even a lick of sense. He's got history with Del Rio. A three-way with Edge and Del Rio at Mania doesn't seem out of the question to me...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Undertaker?

Which means Sting would indeed appear on Raw


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

While I was watching the 2.21.11 promos on Monday, I came to a few speculations:

1. It appears to be Taker inside the cabin.
2. There appears to be a completely seperate person outside the cabin.
3. Why would Taker come to Raw, when Smackdown is in need of him?
4. What's stopping WWE from misleading us like they just did with the Rock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> rock insulting people you say??  How about a whole arena
> 
> [YOUTUBE]D6f-KjOZCT4[/YOUTUBE]



that was godly


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

Dolph following K2?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

Kelly kelly really that interesting?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> While I was watching the 2.21.11 promos on Monday, I came to a few speculations:
> 
> 1. It appears to be Taker inside the cabin.
> 2. There appears to be a completely seperate person outside the cabin.
> ...



Its not undertaker it is HBK.  If you look closely at the face in the promo it is completely different than the undertakers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

the song in the promo talks about burial...100% Undertaker


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2011)

95% Undertaker... but it could be a mislead like stated above.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

100% don't care.  Sting, hhh, hbt, ut.  All you boys do your thing and jsut get it over with.  Unlike you, rock is still interesting without nostalgia nor is he so badly damaged that as a ME performer you'd have to play with them like they were hogan.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2011)

Rock > Hogan

bigtime. never liked Hogan actually. he's cheezier than a lasanga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2011)

> Former WWE stars Chris Jericho and Stone Cold Steve Austin posted the following on Twitter:
> 
> *Chris Jericho: *"Congratulations to one of my  favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock  is the BEST promo man of all time."
> 
> *Stone Cold Steve Austin: *"It was great to see The Rock back on Raw tonight. Helluva promo from an electrifying cat. Great stuff heading into Mania."


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> 100% don't care.  Sting, hhh, hbt, ut.  All you boys do your thing and jsut get it over with.  Unlike you, rock is still interesting without nostalgia nor is he so badly damaged that as a ME performer you'd have to play with them like they were hogan.



Yeah, except those guys will at least wrestle.



VastoLorDae said:


> the song in the promo talks about burial...100% Undertaker



Can still be a red herring.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2011)

almost as a big a red herring as the WWE tagging the video on their site as Undertaker


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo..yo... i know nxt is bad, but brodus is great and wwe knows it.  they fed him r truth showing their faith. Im pretty sure it wasnt on purpose, but clay calling bs on 'jeopardy' was gold.  Fuck, even the pinata segment was great.  I can't believe I am pimping this shit.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

We still didn't find out who that was that got out of he limo before the last commercial break on Monday.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm guessing it's either Linda, Stephanie, or possibly the anonymous Raw GM


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

That whole Raw GM storyline should be resolved by WM, it's really running on empty.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 16, 2011)

You can hate hogan now all you want, just realize there'd probably be no Rock with out Hogan coming before him.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

respect is not kindness and acceptance.


----------



## Godot (Feb 16, 2011)

Grandia said:


> Smackdown Spoilers
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The hell? I hope they make Vickie do some bullshit and gets Dolph back in the match. He doesn't deserve to be buried like that.

Onto who's actually going to win the SD eliminiation chamber, surely it's going to be Edge or Rey. They're not gonna make two heels go against each other in a main event at WM, unless they're planning a triple threat.




EDIT: Just looked at the raw promo. Probably not gonna be Undertaker.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm guessing either Triple H or the Undertaker as a surprise addition aside from him returning on the 21st. That is, unless Sting actually signs with the WWE for the Smackdown! brand.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> the song in the promo talks about burial...100% Undertaker



Actually that aside The Johnny Cash song was also used last year to hype Michaels vs Taker at last years wrestlemania.  So in essence it has just as much to do with Michaels as it does the Taker


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

Who else would it be but Taker? You can tell its him, the Cash theme, like really, it's similar to that dessert clip they did hyping his return, showing more and more each time, its Taker.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm telling you it will be shawn and that will of course parlay into the other person in the house (probably hhh) this will of course setup the hhh vs taker wrestlemania match.

Where the real conscience of the wwe will be at stake.  On one side a guy who did anything no matter what to climb the ladder even taking copious amounts of hgh.  On the other side the ultimate professional wrestler who represents all the awesomeness in pro wrestling.  Should be fun.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2011)

Sting is walking to the house with Undertaker in it.
Dun Dun Dunnn
I call it.


----------



## Vice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is why Rock raped Cena and CM Punk is freaking awesome:



> *John Cena: *?CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense. I?ve been Called alot worse. Just glad to see him back in action.?





> *CM Punk: *?Rock owes me fifty bucks for going 20 minutes past the hour, making me miss my valentines day reservations at Nobu.?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 16, 2011)

I still believe Taker vs Sting will happen


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I still believe Taker vs Sting will happen



Me too. I've been thinking that for weeks now.


----------



## SYSC (Feb 16, 2011)

Didn't notice there was someone outside watching undertaker inside . Im starting to think its not sting but if it is wow thats like 4 returns this year


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2011)

Officially the best wrestling pic EVER


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 16, 2011)

Because of the tits?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

Tits are always great, I guess.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2011)

Showcasing that you like big titties doesn't make you not a virgin......what? lol j/k


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

People say mine are fabulous.

Yet Monday I was lonely.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Shouldn't this thread be in _Konoha TV?_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 16, 2011)

go back to /sp/


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

If you pause at 39/40 seconds u can see someone in the window while someone is standing outside in the rain, guess it really could be Sting.

Do it in full screen


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI5nMj2yeDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2011)

I really don't think it's Sting, but I'll gladly be wrong. Of course even if this was 97 I wouldn't care much for the match. Just never got the appeal.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> If you pause at 39/40 seconds u can see someone in the window while someone is standing outside in the rain, guess it really could be Sting.
> 
> Do it in full screen
> 
> ...



I was in the Raw Live chat during that promo, and I pointed out that exact fact.
No one commented on it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

how bout we just conclude the fact that it's the Undertaker?? =|


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah you guys are looking to much into it. Its just a Undertaker promo...that is all. I hope a confrontation between him and Rock comes this Monday.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2011)

Doubt it.........too much respect for Undertaker.  He has more pull than The Rock when it comes with WWE.  More than HHH from I read in all the biographies of a lot of wrestlers.

Also read the Jericho book and it was alright.  I hated the fact that I kept thinking it was a wrestling book and it had Fozzy chapters on it that I wasn't too interested in.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2011)

b0rt said:


> how bout we just conclude the fact that it's the Undertaker?? =|



Well it is obvious that taker is involved there (Guy in window, the song, the fact that WWE.com tagged the video as undertaker.) 

BUT there could be another guy outside in the rain.   Which could be sting (part of me thinks there was a scorpion in one vid but that maybe me dreaming), Trip, HBK, anyone even taker.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Braden Walker.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 17, 2011)

Its the Shockmaster.


Greatest return ever.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Luke Gallows with Sting facepaint.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> If you pause at 39/40 seconds u can see someone in the window while someone is standing outside in the rain, guess it really could be Sting.
> 
> Do it in full screen


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Shark Boy.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

wow this is getting hilarious.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

Or perhaps it will be Undertaker vs. Undertaker .


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

hahaha, wow that brings back memories..

on a side note. I AM gonna watch TNA tonight cuz I'm bored.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2011)

boogyman


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

oh c'mon man. hahaha.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2011)

The Brooklyn Brawler.

He's tired of people "burying" him in matches, yet it?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

This episode of TNA needs more fourtune, less jarrett.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy shit, Hernandez almost killed Williams with that Border toss.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett > TNA.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Jeff Jarrett > TNA.


You shut your whore mouth!


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, Hernandez almost killed Williams with that Border toss.


IKNOWRIGHT!  EB said hurt him but wtf @ that.  LAX music was good to hear in a crowd, though.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

That segment where Jeff and Karen in the restaurant made me lol.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 17, 2011)

So, The Rock is back eh. 

I may watch Wrestlemania. See what shenanigans he is up too.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 18, 2011)

WWE are in THE ROCK'S debt big time...He's brought back a whole generation of fans with him...including me!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2011)

And when he leaves so will they...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn college football stories making me marathon 6 1/2 hours of of wrestling in one day...

RAW was pretty damn good, though face Rock is still terrible, Superstars was fun(Yay, Masters!), and Impact was tolerable in spots(fuck a bunch of TNA letting Williams almost get killed just to get over a fucking Velvet Skye feud and fuck Ken Anderson on general principle. Fucking shittiest Austin rip-off ever) when Bischoff wasn't talking and Russo wasn't writing it to be so damn obvious that Flair was turning on Fortune. Hardy/RVD was pretty decent with Jeff almost getting his head kicked off a few times because he was too beat up from the ladder match. Don't now why they didn't save this match for the PPV or at least the 3/3 show, maybe they'll book the 3-way there. Pope's random ass heel turn still sucks ass and he's fallen so damn far since looking like he was close getting a run with the title. The Bully Ray/D-Von stuff is the best thing in TNA since Double J Double M A(Karen is really dragging Jeff down. Get her the fuck off TV) and Taz picked that one segment to not suck complete ass, so I'm satisfied.

Think that about covers everything, now if you'll excuse me, I have to go bitch out some lunatic fringe Auburn fans who can't stop playing the "God's will" card over their lil' trees.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2011)

STANDING O TIME FOR THE MIZ EVERYONE!!!!!! =)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> And when he leaves so will they...



Not our fault they suck at creating stars now.

Oh and as for TNA, Bubba is like the only thing on there that's holding my interest. I love watching him treat people like shit and act like a total bitch. I wanted him to beat the shit out of Taz. LOL at him still hitting whats-his-name-who-i-can't-remember-because-tna-announcers-are-forgettable. 

Anderson is garbage. I like how the TNA crowd barely eats up his Austin 2.0 bullshit. Why doesn't he try and create his own gimmick instead of ripping off his idols? This is why he didn't make it in WWE. That and he was more injury prone than Edge. If that's even possible.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2011)

> The Bully Ray/D-Von stuff is the best thing in TNA since Double J Double M A(Karen is really dragging Jeff down. Get her the fuck off TV) and Taz picked that one segment to not suck complete ass, so I'm satisfied.




I agree. That was hilarious .


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 18, 2011)

A list of Wrestlers that should be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame (the only one that matters):

Bob Backlund
Da Crusher
Dick the Bruiser
The Freebirds (Hayes, Roberts, Gordy, Garvin)
Arn Anderson
Ron Simmons
JBL
Harlem Heat
The Steiners
Demolition
Road Warriors
Kevin Sullivan
Midnight Express
Rock N Roll Express
Rick Rude
Jake Roberts
Big Bossman
Sting
Lex Luger
Masahiro Chono
Great Muta
Booker T
The Four Horseman (Windham, Blanchard, Ole, Malenko, NOT Roma)
Rick Martel
Jacques Rougeau
Paul Bearer/ Percy Pringle III
Davey Boy Smith
Ultimo Dragon
Vader


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> A list of Wrestlers that should be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame (the only one that matters):
> 
> Bob Backlund
> Da Crusher
> ...



Randy Savage, Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2011)

DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKIN


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 18, 2011)

Bob Backlund
Da Crusher
Dick the Bruiser
The Freebirds (Hayes, Roberts, Gordy, Garvin)
Arn Anderson
Ron Simmons
JBL
Harlem Heat
The Steiners
Demolition
Road Warriors
Kevin Sullivan
Midnight Express
Rock N Roll Express
Rick Rude
Jake Roberts
Big Bossman
Sting
Lex Luger
Masahiro Chono
Great Muta
Booker T
The Four Horseman (Windham, Blanchard, Ole, Malenko, NOT Roma)
Rick Martel
Jacques Rougeau
Paul Bearer/ Percy Pringle III
Davey Boy Smith
Ultimo Dragon
Vader
Randy Savage
Bruno Sammartino
The Rock 




LouDAgreat said:


> Randy Savage, Ultimate Warrior?



Savage yes. Warrior was a flash in the pan.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 18, 2011)

As long as Savage is in there.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Bob Backlund
> Da Crusher
> Dick the Bruiser
> The Freebirds (Hayes, Roberts, Gordy, Garvin)
> ...



No brooklyn brawler list is invalid


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Savage yes. Warrior was a flash in the pan.


*KOKO B. WARE* is in the WWE Hall of Fame. Using the "flash in the pan" excuse doesn't really really hold weight when guys like him are already there. And then there's the fact that you have Booker T on your list when Warrior was 8 million times the star Booker has ever been.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *KOKO B. WARE* is in the WWE Hall of Fame. Using the "flash in the pan" excuse doesn't really really hold weight when guys like him are already there. And then there's the fact that you have Booker T on your list when Warrior was 8 million times the star Booker has ever been.



Booker is also 8 million times more accomplished and had a much longer career.

Booker if WCW booking wasn't stupidasstastic probably would of had more titles. He only got pushed into the main event in his early 30s.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 18, 2011)

Koko B. Ware absolutely deserves to be in the Hall of Fame. He was a huge star in the Memphis territory and was one of the most consistent undercard workers WWE ever had.

PS - My older brother was telling me how Koko was one of his favourite wrestlers despite the fact he usually lost. He adds how can you not love a grown man flapping his arms like wings who comes to the ring with a big ass parrot called Frankie?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler on a drunk tweet mania.  Leaving WWE To TNA? Props to young wrestlers but hating on Miz and Daniel Bryan.  Crazy shit lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
......Its only NATURAL 
59 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Thank you dolphans for ur support! And know I loved pissing everyone off and stealing their show! I will truly miss this more than anything
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I will see all of u again, SOMEWHERE! And now its time to make an impact and spike someone else's ratings! U know me, I'd rather be in Dixie
2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Hating on him! He got carried to one of (actually THE best match of the year) and john morrison is nothing but a pretty boy doing ballet
3 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Annoying the miz is, he's obviously onto something (2,000 tries later)! Daniel bryan couldn't draw a dollar with a green crayon! I love
4 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I'm sure the door is always open, and I know I busted my ass every damn day I worked for this company, and no matter how doughy and truly
5 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I love the wrestling business, and maybe its time to take that next step into the danger zone, brazzers are u hiring??? Haha
6 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I got into this business! Hopefully Wrestlemania will not be a look back into the attitude era an have all the young guys watching backstage
6 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I hope to see zack ryder, trent barretta, curt hawkins and some others get their chance, bc they love what they do, and remind me of why
8 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
There is a ton of hungry young talents and they LOVE their jobs, just like I and did! Hopefully they get their chance!
8 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I hope this youth movement continues, and I hope its just not to build young guys up and have the mainstays dominate and not pass the torch
9 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Paid off! I was in the world title picture as a legitimate threat, and appreciate that I got that chance! Most don't!
10 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
No matter what happens in the coming weeks and months, I appreciate the fact that my hard work and countless hours studying and learning
10 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Last 2 years, I felt like a champion, I lived to go to work each day and try to steal the show like no one else could!
11 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
I got to make a lot of friends and a couple of enemies, but no matter what, every time I stepped through that curtain, especially these
12 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
Even though I used to caddy around and actually went through a rigorous gymnastics and cheerleader training I thought we made it work!
13 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
?
Dolph Ziggler
HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
First of all, I can't believe that I got to live my dream for this many years and actually come to do it pretty damn well!
15 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2011)

Warrior did something the currently headliner couldn't do on his own... drew money. Oh and got a pinfall win over Hogan. And no sold the pedigree. 

Also Warrior/Savage > Booker's entire career


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2011)

wait...dolph is really gone?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this Kayfabe tweeting, or is he actually fired?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 19, 2011)

I recorded Smackdown on da DVR this week, and skimmed thru it to see if Rocky was there. Unfortuanatly, Rock wasnt there...so I jus erased it. SD has really been boring the hell outta me lately.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally got around to viewing Hernandez's botch. I had no idea he's been wrestling for a decade, and he's still so green. 

Dolph held the championship for a day.  That tells you the shape WWE is in when they're putting the top championship of the brand on people, who aren't over, to further a storyline. ADR will be nxt in line come Wrestlemania 'cause he isn't over either but at least he has a large demographic behind him to support his push.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2011)

lol'd at Bookers announcing this week.

Especially when Cole told him to chill with the Red Bull. Love that guy (Booker) mang .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I recorded Smackdown on da DVR this week, and skimmed thru it to see if Rocky was there. Unfortuanatly, Rock wasnt there...so I jus erased it. SD has really been boring the hell outta me lately.



 Yeah when you compare it to the End of Raw...no competition


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Feb 19, 2011)

So, is Christian returning at EC?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 19, 2011)

he might be... Iwas thinking Big Show would replace Dolph in the chamber.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n88SPh3Ae0[/YOUTUBE] Why cant he cut promos like this anymore


----------



## FearTear (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel sorry for Dolph 

Seriously, why humiliate Dolph like that? It was Vickie the true villain there...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> That tells you the shape WWE is in when they're putting the *top championship of the brand*



The WHC may be the top prize of Smackdown, but it is clearly the runner-up title. Outside of HHH cosplaying as Flair it has always been second place. All the newbies (except Sheamus, who HHH works out with and is awesome too) tend to win the WHC. That way when they flop they don't ruin the prestige of the real belt. It's basically the IC belt from yesteryear.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2011)

Makes me wonder who has the shortest reign

Yokozuna's first title reign at end of WM9
Zigglers last night
Jericho's one which was wiped from the record.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, Zigglers lasted about..5 minutes?

Kinda sad someone would skip SD just because the Rock didnt show up...


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Makes me wonder who has the shortest reign
> 
> Yokozuna's first title reign at end of WM9
> Zigglers last night
> Jericho's one which was wiped from the record.



According to WWE.com it's Jeff Hardy with 3:19 seconds when Punk cashed in MITB.

So Ziggler's is second shortest.  I don't know if he was kayfabing those tweets but it sounded like as if was upset that he was the shortest reigning champ.  Either way I'm sure WWE has gotten wind of those tweets.

They fired Serena for not keeping up her gimmick.  And fined Punk for not acting/dressing up like a champion outside.  

Also NEW SET!!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn shadow the set is electrying 

(And I totally forgot about Jeff's Reign)


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> According to WWE.com it's Jeff Hardy with 3:19 seconds when Punk cashed in MITB.
> 
> So Ziggler's is second shortest.  I don't know if he was kayfabing those tweets but it sounded like as if was upset that he was the shortest reigning champ.  Either way I'm sure WWE has gotten wind of those tweets.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it fit in with Dolph's character to complain though? He is a heel.


----------



## Vox (Feb 19, 2011)

I was wondering where his line 'Get a look at greatness' came from.

IC Champ Orton was on point. Just bellow Orton-Taker program Orton as best parts of his career.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Wouldn't it fit in with Dolph's character to complain though? He is a heel.



Well he didn't start complaining until Friday and started posting retarded shit online about hinting he is going to TNA and a bunch of other wrestlers.  Especially considering he was fired on Tuesday.  So that is why most of us thinks its kayfabe in the worst way.

Either way the story about a banned spear or lose the title was a horrible angle to begin with.  Why it got dragged onto RAW I have no idea.  I can only imagine Dolph out of the picture because he is being suspended or some other shit like when Drew got suspended on Smackdown.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Vox said:


> I was wondering where his line 'Get a look at greatness' came from.
> 
> IC Champ Orton was on point. Just bellow Orton-Taker program Orton as best parts of his career.



But he has evolved from that. Now he says all of that without saying a word I like silent Orton.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 19, 2011)

It looks like Cena will respond to the Rock on RAW.

J_ohn Cena took to Twitter today to comment more on The Rock. He wrote:

"All week u guys are asking me bout the rock. I was gonna let him slide. But now I don't know? What u guys think?"

After fans responded, Cena wrote:

"Holy response! Well then. Looks like this will be another very memorable week in the wwe."_

I pray this leds to Rock vs. Cena in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally saw The Rock returning to RAW.

Can't wait to see the Cena/Rock confrontation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2011)

Considering the money they would make if Rock vs Cena happened they'd stupid not to do it

Then again it's WWE


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> *Finally saw The Rock returning to RAW.*Can't wait to see the Cena/Rock confrontation.



U late .


----------



## Xerces (Feb 19, 2011)

Never give up Cenanation!


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Makes me wonder who has the shortest reign
> 
> Yokozuna's first title reign at end of WM9
> Zigglers last night
> Jericho's one which was wiped from the record.



Andre the Giant had it for 45 seconds in 1988 when he beat Hogan with the help of Ted DiBiase Sr. and Earl Hebner, who switched places with Dave mid-match. He immediately gave it to DiBiase, who was never recognized as champ, and was considered to have forfeited it. Andre still stands as the shortest title reign in WWF/E history.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah but WWF never recognized Dibiase's win which is why the president of WWE at the time told everybody the WWE TITLE was vacant after Andre surrendered it to Dibiase.

Anyway I think what Cena was saying on his Twitter was that there will be a lot going on WWE next week cause its the week after the PPV.  New Champ? New Contenders.  Highlights or whatever.

Although I seriously doubt Cena can outdo a Rock promo in any universe in any timeline.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Booker is also 8 million times more accomplished and had a much longer career.
> 
> Booker if WCW booking wasn't stupidasstastic probably would of had more titles. He only got pushed into the main event in his early 30s.


That. Means. NOTHING.

Warrior >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Booker in the fans eyes.

Just because Warrior's one of the biggest flakes ever doesn't discredit the fact that he was ridiculously bigger star than Booker ever was.



In Brightest Day! said:


> Koko B. Ware absolutely deserves to be in the Hall of Fame. *He was a huge star in the Memphis territory and was one of the most consistent undercard workers WWE ever had.*
> 
> PS - My older brother was telling me how Koko was one of his favourite wrestlers despite the fact he usually lost. He adds how can you not love a grown man flapping his arms like wings who comes to the ring with a big ass parrot called Frankie?


See, here's the thing: You know that and I know that, but the average fan just remembers Koko showing up on Superstars/SMNE/RAW/PPVs and jobbing to damn near everybody.



RadishMan said:


> Warrior did something the currently headliner couldn't do on his own... drew money. Oh and got a pinfall win over Hogan. And no sold the pedigree.
> 
> Also Warrior/Savage > Booker's entire career


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Yeah but WWF never recognized Dibiase's win which is why the president of WWE at the time told everybody the WWE TITLE was vacant after Andre surrendered it to Dibiase.


He said Andre's reign was the shortest since he beat Hogan and then surrendered the belt to DiBiase less than a minute later only for the belt to be held up, which is correct.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Well, Zigglers lasted about..5 minutes?
> 
> Kinda sad someone would skip SD just because the Rock didnt show up...



Why? He didn't miss anything. Other than Ziggler being bitched out for no reason. Why don't they push Swagger? I could care less about Corre or Edge. Only time i pay attention is because ADR is on or its a Rey match which i'm a sucker for.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2011)

He wouldnt have known that tho, the point is, its rather sad he decided not to watch just because one guy wasnt there.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, damn! Firstrow streams was taken down. 

Edit

I'm diggin' Rhodes' mask. I think it would be better if the mask wasn't clear and instead matched his ring attire. (Not so sure what his ring attire will look like since he's no longer "dashing" but I don't expect to see the coat anymore.) I don't think he can wrestle with it on unless it's encased in leather, maybe?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2011)

lol i forgot all about Anderson, Hardy.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I got a feeling that tonight's gonna' be a good night.

King.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree. they gotta let him have the title at least once. even if its a week or 2 long reign.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

They could even take the belt from him on Monday Night Raw.
Just let him be king of wwe for once.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe King will institute a new belt on Monday, only to loose it back to Miz.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 20, 2011)

So will The Rock actually be fighting, or just hosting? And whos the anonymous RAW GM?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Anybody got a HD Link for it?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Ug, its gonna hurt watching Miz lose this.

Miz vs Kofi, wtf Kofi the new Truth?  Buyt it was a hot match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two predictions for the raw chamber. Truth will be quickly taken out as god intended. And Morrison will do something cool.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

O'm watching SD right now as I just got back from katsucon.  Fuck, ADR!  This match is fanfuckingtastic.  Even the commentary is on point!  What the hell?

Was that sound of the towel snapping, real?  Also, lol at announcer saying miz's name almost depressed.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you ready?!

I'm more than ready!!

James Morrisson will perform the move of the night.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

almost go time. Any links yet? I'm new at this whole streaming PPVs thing.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

James Morrison the singer?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

You can't shee me.



Shadow said:


> James Morrison the singer?



John Morrisson I mean sorry.
Already have drunk some beers.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

dammit, im at the tag match on sd!  this is gonna get trippy.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

And so it begins.

Can WWE please remove the "The champ is here" in the Show intro?

Enjoy the show peeps.

And let the King win.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

OOh ADR and Kofi on PPV is sweet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

A decent link


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Alberto del Rio. The first to lose tonight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

If Kings wins I'll laugh so hard

It'd be the wrestling version of a sympathy fuck


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> If Kings wins I'll laugh so hard
> 
> It'd be the wrestling version of a sympathy fuck



Pitty fuck?
XD
But yeah I hope he does.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Uhm, Kofi's disappointing me so far.  Until the forearm.  Shiiit


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

You know what would be awesome?

Booker T is commentating.
The Rock is back.

Make it happen WWE.

Put The Rock in that Ring and make Booker T vs The Rock for the sake of the old great days.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Way to counter the armbar...twice.


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like Booker T is having fun so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Kofi needs to know how to deliver dropkicks like Bryan


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

My gf thought Booker said: That has to be the biggest black dick i've ever seen lol 

The actual line "That has to be the biggest drop kick i've ever seen"

ahahahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't find a link : /.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I could use a HD link for anybody sharing


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Kofi needs to know how to deliver dropkicks like Bryan


Maybe, but I like his method of dking as well.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Man JR is legendary.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

You know, Drew is the fucking Dark Horse.  You know he likes to use the ring when he fights.  Big new toy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Stream just died on me


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing good about Drew McIntyre is his Intro Theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUZ2_7hY0hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Fucking BS....literally.  I hope the kinds decifuckingmate them.  Maybe further that faux Kane/Nexus?corre angle some net kinds talk about...



Darth Nihilus said:


> Stream just died on me


False, try link 3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Man the smackdown chamber is looking suckier and suckier


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Big Show?

boooo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Especially when he's not going to win


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

3 big guys who can't move so they better show me something to truly impress me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

damn can someone pm me a link? atdhe finally got taken down.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Bring the Mexican Announcer

llegó el rey Misterio


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't get it.....if Edge wins what happens?  why would the WHC be on the chamber?  <sigh> smackdown plot fail


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Wade Berret wins for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

lol ray got smashed


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Edge or Rey has to win this.  Now way will they have a heel win this and face off against Del Rio in wrestlemania.  This chamber is a no brainer which is why I said they better show me something.  Otherwise this chamber SUUUCCCKKKKKKKKKSSS


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol Booket T

"Let me see how he looks like. Turn him over"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

hhhhhhmmm. I hope another heels win...I hope your wrong shadow.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Wade Berret please.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Booker seems to be having fun commentating.  He is alright.  He sounds like a fan doing the play by play with slang lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Better than Michael Cole that's for sure.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually I just realized Rey will win this.  Smackdown already has the footage for their promo for Wrestlemania.   Edge and Del Rio won't work as Edge has been facing Ziggy.  Somehow I think Rey will win but I hope Wade wins or Drew


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Booker T is cracking me up


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you see that uppercut?  Did you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a chance Kane could win too...but man that move drew used was nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

WHSports link just shut down. Any others?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh shit. Wade is gone.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

FUCKING TOLD YOU!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Never mind, it's back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Kane smeared Rey...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol Booket T doesn't have a clue who he is concerned about.
6 minutes ago it was Mysterio.

"get him out of there"

Then Wade

"someone needs to get him out of there"

Now he is back to Mysterio.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

man my stream must be way behind...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

What stream are you guys watching


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

We are going to need 2 elimination chambers tonight.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Man I'm telling you guys Rey WILL WIN this.  The promo material is too good between Rey and Del Rio not to be used by WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What stream are you guys watching



ch 3....I only saw Kane just eliminate show then drew.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

We will have the Mexican announcer, announcing both contestants at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

ugh....Rey and Edge....fucking smackdown...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Interest after Drew left shot to 0.  Old fucks can go rot.

man, really really sad you were right about it being rey.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I predict a little Dolph Zigler interference in order to give Rey the title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Interest after Drew left shot to 0.  Old fucks can go rot.
> 
> man, really really sad you were right about it being rey.



so much for the smackdown youth movement...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Better link - Here


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

not that i care about seeing this better.  wish you had sent me this when drew came out.  i could watch that 90 seconds over and over.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Edge Wins. No Mexican Main Event


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just found it


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

OHHHHHHH I was wrong but that was a good one on one.  So I can't complain about that chamber right now


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> OHHHHHHH I was wrong but that was a good one on one.  So I can't complain about that chamber right now



I agree with this.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

OMFG Christian is back!!!!!! YES EYSYSYSSS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Now that was unexpected

NOW WHERE'S TRIPLE H


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

CHHHHHHHHHRISTIAN


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck this shit. 
EC gets 10/10 because of Christian.
Bring back Triple H and you will get a 11/10 right there.

We even have Booker T commentating.

Great PPV. Great PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

I am happy with this


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

IF YOU SMELLLLLL LALALALALALALOWOWOWOW


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Did Booker call him Christian Cage?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

Christian, return of a midcard jobber.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

I predict the King taking the title, with a little outside help if you know what I mean 

**


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> IF YOU SMELLLLLL LALALALALALALOWOWOWOW



Hell yeah

and now Booker T is on the Ring.

The Rock will be here!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Trish?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Trish Stratus pek


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Uhm, ok needed evil.  They gotta pimp their shit.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

You look MarveloussssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow

HORRIBLE


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

They actually...cheered this shit?  Uhm...i like the youth movement going on here....   >.>


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Wth Trish?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) booing trish


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Less Divas

More Rock/Stone Cold/Trips/Taker

Thanks


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2011)

trish stratus


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

What I wouldn't give for the Usos right now?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Who is wrestling against Santino and Vladimir?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Koz DECIMATED him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

A clean win? For once?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Slater's finisher.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

The Miz is sure asking to be part of the Rock's next recipe.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Good miz promo.

Joshface is the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have that Superman feeling coming on right about now.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have that Superman feeling coming on right about now.


*blanches*  but what IS the point of this?  storyline progression i guess, uhm....bad story?  ugh shameless pandering of social networks....


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Every time I look at Vikkie I think about Eddie Guerrero.
And then I ask myself

"Why? "


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

I mean that Cena wearing a future tee with red and blue colors with the belt around his shoulder type of Superman feeling


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Vickie is a better heel than Eddie ever was


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

I . . . do not even have words to express how much i do not care.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

A Diva getting cheers? Preposterous


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

ruck cena!


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2011)

what is happening...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

wow super ring rust for trish....she could not properly do stratus faction


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not everyday that I agree with Michael Cole


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> wow super ring rust for trish....she could not properly do stratus faction



She's also wearing high heels.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol did Trish slip on that move at the ring's corner?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's not everyday that I agree with Michael Cole



How can you not agree with Michael Cole?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Man too many non-wrestling promos


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome Kong where?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

lol @ the promo buildup


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Jerry. Jerry. Jerry.
I will be back after the match is over.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

The champ comes out first?  Shows you how much faith they have with The Miz on WWE


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Jerry. Jerry. Jerry.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is Startus there? Is it Elimination Chamber being held in the state she lives in? And why they hell is she wrestling in heels?

And lol@Miz's crowd reaction.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Clearly they are basking in his awesomeness


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Pimp cape you have there King


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Jerry. Jerry. Jerry. Jerry.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Show some respect.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope King wins though.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I hope King *breaks *though.


Though it will not happen.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

I know he wont hold the title long though if he does in fact win it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

That was TOO quick


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

That was a lame match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Did Booker just quote California Love?

And Miz retains


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

A great match nonetheless.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah well. I was hopin though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

Lame.

Michael Cole shut up.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Enough of Michael Cole for god sake.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

So the King/Miz match was a waste of time?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole is hilarious oh c'mon.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

To me it was, people on WF seem to like it.  LOL @ Cena.  Cute Punk.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

So who do you guys want to win the Raw EC?

Either John Morrisson or Randy Orton is fine by me.

I would like to see JoMo win though.
He long deserves a good match for everything he does in his combats.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

DAMN YOU CENA


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

I expect . . . . Orton.  I want JoMo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Just turn him heel already


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm cheering for JoMo and not Orton this time.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

I wanna see Morrison win it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz is right either way.  Whoever wins EC is a loser because he has to TRY to wrestle with the MIz.  

That last match was everything bad.  So slow, So Lame, so boring.  I was like what the hell am I watching.  So far 5/10 ppv results and the 5 is there only for the edge and rey match


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 20, 2011)

Did they throw truth's shirt on the floor?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm kinda cheering for punk, but JoMo would be nice. Not like he doesn't deserve it at this point.

And I'm kinda sad that King didn't win the tile, even for a little bit. Not only is it pretty damn disheartening, but that means that match was indeed a huuuuge waste of time.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

I just marked for Punk.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going for Punk as well.  But I think Cena will win.  But I'm preety sure everyone will be like at the end "Whew, atleast I'm not going up against Miz"

Seriously that has to be the worst Match for Miz.  He couldn't put two and two together.  When he tried to get the back breaker and neck breaker was so horrible.  I was like OMG you can't even grap the guy for a back breaker.  LAME


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz could not even do the scf properly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

JMO with the Spiderman moves.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

SUPERMAN STRIKES


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

THAT is a sick spot.  IF JoMo is ok.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

From the sound of it, JoMO ain't winning the match. He has to do all the spots for MITB.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Not NEARLY as awesome as Drew was. Just saying.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy Boreton


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm calling it now Punk steals the show......especially since JoMO hasnt done anything amazing yet.  So I got punk stealing the show with a move or something crazy


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

PUnk steals the show with that miscue AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk fans trolled.  LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

OH FUCK THAT!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, what bullshit.


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2011)

really? jesus.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn it I was wrong again PUNK lost that quickly?!?!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

*Punk eleminated*

What was that?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

E-mail in the middle of a fucking match?

COME THE FUCK ON


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Raw GM.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the highest level of bullshit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, all is right with the world. Thanks, Anonymous GM


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha SWEREVE


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Raw GM re-inserted punk?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup LDA he did


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Anonymous GM


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

What was the reason? Just because?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton took advantage of Punk because He was stuck half way out of his pod because it would not open all the way.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

poor jomo man.  flying is his thing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> poor jomo man.  flying is his thing



...Shelton's replacement.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

awww...that sucks for Truth


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice smooth spin on the landing.

And away he goes.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else think it's hilarious that a "Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks" chant is going on while he does NOTHING?

Jeez, both the fans and the haters are ridiculously sad


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Blame Vince for shoving him down our throats


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk is gunna end up winning cuz he got a second chance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

hah Punk eliminated Orton...thank you punk!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

DatPunk


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahha that mocking by Punk was DEFINITELY AWESOME


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk's got a skinny neck. lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

HAHAHAH Punk the ultimate troll

Thank you Punk


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2011)

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn JoMo flattened Sheamus...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Knocked the FUCK out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy shit, JMo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

JOMOOOOOOO


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I told you.
I told you.

JoMo move of the night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Just give JoMo something to work with on the mic and he is main event material!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

HOLY FUCK JOMO.  Tell me that was a spot.  Be ok, man.  Those moves I respect more than that drop kick of doom.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

dooms day device.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you palace of wisdom


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Jo Mo is awsm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

damn these guys are getting their asses kicked by the chamber.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL @ Punk saying OWWWW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! JOMO TOPED HIS OWN MOVE OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Elimination Chamber is John Morrisson playground.

Wth Cena won?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

...and just as fast Cena quickly wins EC...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2011)

The fuck is this shit?

Fuck you Vince you stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2011)

wth wwe...atleast make the ending better. Too fast.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Are we back the same crap all over again? 


thank you Edge vs Rey, Christian and John Morrisson.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 20, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That. Means. NOTHING.
> 
> Warrior >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Booker in the fans eyes.
> 
> Just because Warrior's one of the biggest flakes ever doesn't discredit the fact that he was ridiculously bigger star than Booker ever was.



That is what I mean about flash in the pan. Simply put, I don't think Warrior had a long enough career to be considered.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

Gotta say, Cena trolled us good at the end there, acting like he was gonna get jumped.  Collguy pose by Miz.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Like less then a minute after Punk eliminated JoMo Cena hits him with a AA for the win.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I want Miz to win.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

HOrrible PPV.  4/10  Only highlight was Edge and Rey thriller.  Sad Sad PPV


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel sorry for people who paid 60 damn dollars for this ppv


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2011)

WWE. Pay 50 bucks to see Cena overcome the odds.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

4? JoMo alone gets this atleast a 5, mang


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena wins. Of course. So Morrison saved the match huh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 4? JoMo alone gets this atleast a 5, mang



 I give it a 7/10 just for JoMo


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

John Morrison is so underrated.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

2/10 lol. terrible PPV with Cena, Edge shit all over again.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

this ppv was mad fun.  every match had something to make it worth it...well save the miz lawler, but people were into it, i guess.  Sucky ending for us, but hey...we got Xtian, I can deal with Cena miz.  



...Card subject to change.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

No Awesome Kong yet?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

One thing is certain.
I will be watching the Wrestlemania because of the Rock. And when Cena goes one on one against the Miz, I know Cena will win, however I will still be cheering for the Miz like I was Michael Cole.

I rate it 5/10

1 for Edge vs Rey
1 for Christian
1 for Jerry throwing Miz at Cole
2 for John Morrison


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

How was the crowd reaction to Cena winning?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes you wonder how they set that match up

"Ok Cena you are gonna win this thing, J-Mo The rest of these guys can't do shit it is up to you to make this match even remotely watchable,  The rest of you guys don't let the camera catch you staring at J-Mo's moves again."


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy Orton / CM Punk feud now?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

R-Truth feud with Nexus.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2011)

Morrison must be primed to win Money in the Bank at this point. Because they have Orton-Punk to keep Orton relevant. Instead of shipping him off to Smackdown to try something different.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2011)

why not Cena Punk WM instead of super Cena going over the miz at WM to please the two kids that bood the rock on Raw.

Or better yet have Cena take a year or so AWAY from the title picture (and not in story lines that keep him close to it either)


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison must be primed to win Money in the Bank at this point. Because they have Orton-Punk to keep Orton relevant. Instead of shipping him off to Smackdown to try something different.



Sheamus. 



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> Or better yet have Cena take a year or so AWAY from the title picture (and not in story lines that keep him close to it either)



More like a year away from WRESTLING.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2011)

This pretty much sums up my opinion Miz vs Cena at WM.  I WOULD like it, if only I didn't know where it was going.  I can understand why it is going that way, but it seems strategically unsound.
*Spoiler*: __ 





The Caped Crusader on WF said:


> There is the one in a billion chance Cena does the job this year and puts over The Miz.
> 
> If he doesn't, I will honestly shake my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2011)

Naw. They wouldn't think of making a Morrison-Punk feud. Because you know, that would actually require being intelligent enough to tell people enjoy watching it. They have to cash in on a feud that should have happened two years ago when it was relevant.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I rate it 5/10
> 
> 1 for Edge vs Rey
> 1 for Christian
> ...



I agree with this.

Sounds about right.  THink about the PPV for a second after the first chamber we wasted an actual 46 minutes with a Trish Promo, Then A Miz Promo followed by Vickie Promo and a Kelly Kelly Promo with Trish then A CLIP Promo for Lawler and Miz.  Then the Miz and Lawler Match.  JESUS HOW CAN ANYONE Rate this PPV higher than a 5 is beyond me.



LouDAgreat said:


> How was the crowd reaction to Cena winning?



Crowd was quiet considering the whole time they were chanting CM Punk since the chamber started.  Only the kids cheered.


Honestly I'm tired of this whole angle with Cena OVERCOMING THE ODDS bullshit.  Yeah  been there done that for the past 2-3 years.  Show me something new.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Sounds about right.  THink about the PPV for a second after the first chamber we wasted an actual 46 minutes with a Trish Promo, Then A Miz Promo followed by Vickie Promo and a Kelly Kelly Promo with Trish then A CLIP Promo for Lawler and Miz.  Then the Miz and Lawler Match.  JESUS HOW CAN ANYONE Rate this PPV higher than a 5 is beyond me.
> 
> ...



I still remember Cena's match with Triple H at Wrestlemania 22. What a horrible reaction... 5 years ago. Crowd reaction to Cena hasn't changed, even in 2011.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Sheamus.
> 
> 
> 
> More like a year away from WRESTLING.



Heh did you realise that this was the first PPV in about 4 years without Cena or Orton in a title match. (with 90% of them being Cena)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> That is what I mean about flash in the pan. Simply put, I don't think Warrior had a long enough career to be considered.


He wrestled for about a decade. That's long enough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

Rock only wrestled for 7 years. 

Flash in the pan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 21, 2011)

Barrett first one out of the Smackdown Chamber. Fuck that noise  

Mania prospects are looking pretty poor for him, since he has no momentum to face the Undertaker, all the other super faces are taken with someone else, and MITB's probably going to Morrison. 

Anyone getting their hopes up for Cena not winning tonight really should have seen that coming though.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2011)

which is worse cena overcoming the odds or rey being the underdog?


----------



## FearTear (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel sorry for Kofi


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2011)

Del Rio vs Kofi - ★★★
Smackdown's - ★★★★★
Koztino vs Corre - ★
Miz vs Lawler - ★★★
Raw - ★★★★
Surprise - ★★
Overall - ★★★★


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Honestly I'm tired of this whole angle with Cena OVERCOMING THE ODDS bullshit. Yeah been there done that for the past 2-3 years. Show me something new.



Bah, fairly obvious that was going to happen mang. Cena cells too many tickets, t shirts and mechandise to NOT be in WM's main event.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

Today is 2.21.11


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

DOOONNNNGGGGGG.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Today is 2.21.11



 That also means its Monday!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Sounds about right.  THink about the PPV for a second after the first chamber we wasted an actual 46 minutes with a Trish Promo, Then A Miz Promo followed by Vickie Promo and a Kelly Kelly Promo with Trish then A CLIP Promo for Lawler and Miz.  Then the Miz and Lawler Match.  JESUS HOW CAN ANYONE Rate this PPV higher than a 5 is beyond me.
> 
> ...




More like 4/10. The only thing GOOD about the Elimination Chamber was the promo from the Miz/Lawler match. Everything else fucking sucked. Well, aside from the Tag Team Championship match. That was actually decent. Now, more Daniel Bryan, and you'll have a better PPV


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's see how things will unfold now after last night's event.



b0rt said:


> Today is 2.21.11



'Bout time to have some answers.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That also means its Monday!



well ya. smartass. 

more specifically Raw tonight. The A show of sports n entertainment.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Bah, fairly obvious that was going to happen mang. Cena cells too many tickets, t shirts and mechandise to NOT be in WM's main event.



And if you suddenly think if he upped and left tomorrow there would be a plummet you are mistaken.  The kids would just go elsewhere, maybe follow the adults to Orton, or push up Morrison.  They won't suddenly vanish.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

probably boost Rey's popularity more than anything imo.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 21, 2011)

Kofi is still awesome


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> And if you suddenly think if he upped and left tomorrow there would be a plummet you are mistaken.  The kids would just go elsewhere, maybe follow the adults to Orton, or push up Morrison.  They won't suddenly vanish.



Yeah but remember Cena is a merchandise machine.  Hat wrist band armband shirt foam.

The only other one who can rival that was DX and tha was gone.  

The only other superstar I can think of who can sell merch solo was Austin and Rock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> *And if you suddenly think if he upped and left tomorrow there would be a plummet you are mistaken.*  The kids would just go elsewhere, maybe follow the adults to Orton, or push up Morrison.  They won't suddenly vanish.



...Yes there would. At least a huge hit. At least in attendance and not counting viewership.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyways......greatest diva pic ever?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena needs to get rid of that fruity pebbles merchandise and go back to the Ruck Fules tee that was awsm.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Yabba dabba delicious.  Yeah, he said it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

gunna be in my boxers tonight with a glass of rye watching some Raw is WAR!!! WOOOO!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

That maryse pic I posted says to me........EAT ME NOW!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

then go get ur fork n knife.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually I was just going to dive right in and motorboat my way to that dinner.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena will be ready for The Rock tonight.

_"CeNation. Handled business last night. Tonight I will see what we do about the rock. If he wants some...come get some."

"This could be very interesting."

"*Ps..grabbed a spare steel chain and lock off the elimination chamber just in case...gotta go now. Big peek a boo tournament b4 raw *"_

The Doctor of Thuganomics making a comeback?


----------



## Vox (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Anyways......greatest diva pic ever?



That is not Layla so is not the greatest diva pic ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> The Doctor of Thuganomics making a comeback?



Knowing the writers...he's more likely to say that The Rock is poopy and smells like fart juice.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Vox said:


> That is not Layla so is not the greatest diva pic ever.



Show me a pic of Layla with a pose like that and we can talk.  Otherwise the Hi meet my vagina pose wins


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Knowing the writers...he's more likely to say that The Rock is poopy and smells like fart juice.



word life.


----------



## Nic (Feb 21, 2011)

I may actually watch raw this time around. lol  All the good people need to stop leaving or get injured.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

u should deff check it out tonight. that time of year, now till Wrestlemania Raw should be awsm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2011)

talks of taker gimmick change.. 

full fledged undead country man? big evil? american badass?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

For what? He can barely keep it together the last few years because of injury.  Stay with your gimmick. Pay homage to your originality


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Anyways......greatest diva pic ever?



I have nudies of her so no. that is definitely top tier for clothed pics though


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanna see Undertaker point all like *YOU* kinda style and shoot out the lightning bolts.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

o, WWE wants to push ADR really  really hard, correct?  Well, why not go all out in this, he is poised  be a triple crown winner come wrestlemania.  How?  Obviously he is the  winner of the 2011 Royal Rumble, but he is also (finished with) feuding  with Kofi.  As for the tag titles, Brodus Clay is looking really good on  NXT.  

So, how does one write all of that?  I'm not sure how to do it while  remaining a heel, but he could start spouting off about how he is going  to amaze the universe and do something never done before blah blah...   Saying he will do it with his own hand and have his pseudo faction cheat  to win nxt, sabotage kofi on sd and whoever the tag champs are.  Er,  this may turn COrre face.  

Anyways, how bad of a strategy is this given WWE's intentions with him?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

its ones guess dude. tonight should answer some things.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 21, 2011)

they need to push they midcard. they dont push them and then wonder why no one knows who there wrestlers are.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

This John Cena Promo must be some kind of really dry and really bad joke.
Can't even compare to one quarter of the Rock.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

annnd here we go.  will it suck?


----------



## Vice (Feb 21, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> This John Cena Promo must be some kind of really dry and really bad joke.
> Can't even compare to one quarter of the Rock.



Now he's gonna rap.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

oh shit cena is serving...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 21, 2011)

ugh.

I hate Cena.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone who boos this (who complained about Cena changing his character) is a huge hypocrite.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

This is so lame and terrible.
Can the GM please shut this guy up with an email or something?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Rap wasn't half bad.  Slowly shifting back to attitude era


----------



## Vice (Feb 21, 2011)

The Tooth Fairy and Be Cool digs were kind of funny, but... not even close.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta admit, not as electrifying as Rock's promo... but he brought it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

He's SO much more shackled than Rock, and like he said...he chooses to be.  For being stuck in this box, he was fucking awesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Anyone who boos this (who complained about Cena changing his character) is a huge hypocrite.



Lol are you serious?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2rdtRg0LM8&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

Do me a favour and watch that again.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Aahaha that was pretty good .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, give some credit to Cena, least he did try to fight back, and not just do the "Words will not break me" face promo that I was expecting him to do.

But yeah, still nowhere near Rock's league.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not talking about the Rock. Irrelevant.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Only JoMo to bring back Raw.

Looks like that John Cena deal was just for people to find their seats and to enjoy the great match that we are about to see.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at these two guys coming out limping.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually Cole, he is mocking JoMo with his hurt leg.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice Cena comeback. I was impressed. That was probably the best PG Cena material I've heard.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm starting to like Punk Trolling


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Well he said ass, referenced the rock sucking his dick, referenced rock being gay, referenced rock having no dick.

Don't get me wrong totally  ing over Rock's rebuttal but for a counter it gets my seal of approval


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Jo can SELL a leg injury. I'm still trying to figure out wether he's legit hurt or not.

LOL, Zabuza mad


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk is really looking and acting like a Troll these days. even the way he stands up or walks.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Good sell the injury but I selfishly wanted to see a really good back and forth match ;  ).


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe Cena made fun of Rock movies when his own movies horribly failed.  

Hey Cena how was your last movie?  Straight to DVD.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks more tired than in the match he had last night and yet this one didn't last 5 minutes.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Good counter promos by the two.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol what The Miz and Cena Tag Team Championships?
When I was expecting Cena to team with Randy at one point, they end up putting those two together and right for the championships in their first match.

Oh well.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

"Let me check my tears in the reflection of my CHAMPIONSHIP GOLD!"

Yeah, no matter how much I hate Miz, that made me laugh. 

I'm wondering if we might finally see that career ending punch in the mouth from King to Cole tonight....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

So funny that the diva match is 6 minutes before the 2-21-11 thing.  Lets me know how long I have for my bathroom break


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So funny that the diva match is 6 minutes before the 2-21-11 thing.  Lets me know how long I have for my bathroom break



You have 3 minutes of commercial.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Means I can get a beer too


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Another The Rock movie?


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)

What we have here .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh
my

fucking

*GOD*


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

HHH:  GIVE ME YOUR HEAT!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

So far a lame and boring return for the Undertaker. Nothing new; same ol attire, song, titration, and entrance. The crowd sounds uninterested. 

Triple H's return doesn't help. Not excited in the least.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck me 33% right oh well can't beat 'em all


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey look, it's HHH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

Triple H


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Well looks liek Wrestlezone was right!! Taker vs HHH on mania


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear sirs and madams.

I am very glad to present you all the match of the year at Wrestlemania.

Everything else is shit.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

2 totally random comebacks. 


I'm sorry guys, but I'm just let down by this. I'll probably give it a shot after some thought.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Dear sirs and madams.
> 
> I am very glad to present you all the match of the year at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Everything else is shit.



Which match would that be?

Because it sure as hell isn't HHH vs Undertaker.


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)

It all seems anti-climatic now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Aurora said:


> It all seems anti-climatic now.



This. 

Also, crowd is more interested in HHH. So much for the 2-22-11 ad. I expected something new with that ad, new direction with undertaker's gimmick, new something, nope.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

What would be really awesome would be old Randy Orton steping into the ring and RKO'ing both of them.

But that will never happen.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get this lol, love to see 'em both but Sheamus was made King of the Ring to fight HHH I thought, he's gonna just ignore what he did to him....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Which match would that be?
> 
> Because it sure as hell isn't HHH vs Undertaker.



agreed hhh wins it proves he is the ultimate douche because he breaks the streak.  If taker wins it is even worse due to all the real life injuries he has so much fail.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Taker and H stare lovingly into eachothers eyes for 4 minutes. /promo


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Commercial break


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

ARE YOU KIDDING?  NOTHING INTO COMMERCIALS!   Oh jeez.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

A commercial? Really ?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Taker and H stare lovingly into each others eyes for 4 minutes. /promo



They also stare at the Wreslemania billboard as if it's something important.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

So, did they makeout or what?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

We will be back and they will still be looking at each other


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheamus is coming out, maybe he has something to say about what happened.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Eh, and Seamus just gets ignored?  Cold blooded.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2011)

"Could that be the fate of the Undertaker???"

*Cuts to a shot of HHH telling UT to suck it*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Earth-shattering confrontation we've just anticipated.

Michael Cole for you.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 21, 2011)

THE MOST EARTH-SHATTERING CONFRONTATION AND MOST ANTICIPATED COMEBACKS


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol that bear hug was so wrong in many ways.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2011)

My response to Taker vs. HHH, or "Hunter proving himself the ultimate douchebag by breaking the Streak".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phGzXh3z55c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow.

And I was actually looking forward to this years WM.

I really did.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

HHH vs Taker =:sleepy


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously is wwe run by drunken monkeys?  I mean that promo has been going on for over a month and the culmination is 2 dudes staring at each other and then making a gesture at each other.  Epic disappoint


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Could that be the fate of the Undertaker???"
> 
> *Cuts to a shot of HHH telling UT to suck it*



The jokes just wrote themselves this promo 



Agmaster said:


> Eh, and Seamus just gets ignored?  Cold blooded.



Agreed. Who'd he piss off? They're making him sooo damn pathetically irrelevant now.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol sheamus played like a rookie.
I was expecting better


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

So Taker just got outshined by Game ?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

And then Shaemus promptly gets owned.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol at Sheamus.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

HACKSAW JIM MUTHA FUKIN DOUGAN!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

First good thing of the night.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

WTF What the hell is the Cole doing in the ring wasting my time?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

Cole is trolling


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

This got to be one of the worst Raw I've seen lately.

Countless Promos, JoMo being owned in less than 5 minutes. sheamus acting like a moron and an useless diva match.


To end it perfectly we have one of the most idiotic tag team matches we've ever seen.

Not to mention Santino and Vladimir don't even deserve their re match.
they are just off paneled like Triple H and Undertake earth shattering confrontation that went straight to the commercials.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Epic Foreshadowing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, did this Wrestlemania just take a turn for the horrible even after the Return of the Rock?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Can the GM please shut Cole up?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

WWE is just like Fairy Tail

It's starts off promising then turns to shit shortly afterwards


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

In tonight raw is started badly and I still had hopes it would get better with JoMo match but it became even worse.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously Cole? 
Seriously Vince? 
Seriously WWE?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Cole having to turn to King's dead mother for heat... lol

King vs Cole at Wrestlemania is probably gonna be shorter than 2 minutes. Not worth this long promo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

^truth hurts i know

And Cole gonna die at Mania


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Lame shit from Cole right there .

Worst way to make the feud for Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

feud doesn't need to happen.  miz shoulda destroyed jerry beyond speaking


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

Cole hit 'em with the splash and dip


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Itel itel itel I tell Cole is acting like a coward 

What else we have new?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Cole having to turn to King's dead mother for heat... lol



Heh, and it's not like he even needs it. Pretty much just plain tasteless.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently Shaemus isnt liked by the head production manager who has lots of pull in the company which is why he has become ginger chavo


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Insulting Jerry's mom. Really?

And that's when wrestling just gets tasteless.

Tops the Jarrett, Angle angle TNA is pulling right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, and it's not like he even needs it. Pretty much just plain tasteless.



Going to king's mother sounded like a last second attempt to generate interest. But yea, it does border  tasteless. But, it's been done before.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm actually going to risk and say this Raw doesn't deserve more than a 0.5/10 rating.

0.5 for the Rock video footage replay.

Would have been 1 if I haven't seen it like 3 or 4 times throughout the week already.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

Jerry v/s Ari with Cole as guest ref would of been more hyped.



Legend said:


> Apparently Shaemus isnt liked by the head production manager who has lots of pull in the company which is why he has become ginger chavo



He's on that Swagger tier, pretty lame to me, not like the fans forgot... eh, WWE always so hit and miss.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> lol



Lol even Phantom of the Opera looks disappointed.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Going to king's mother sounded like a last second attempt to generate interest. But yea, it does border  tasteless. But, it's been done before.



oh trust me, I'm aware. They pull stuff from real life personal stuff alot (take Cena's promo taking shots at the Rock for instance). But it's never a good idea for stuff like this. But eh, whatevs.

EDIT*
@Agmaster pic: GAH!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, and it's not like he even needs it. Pretty much just plain tasteless.



Well at least he didn't use the one from baseketball.

Squeak (reading slowly from hand) : is your mom deaf

Big guy: My mom is dead you idiot

Squeak: Oh I guess that explains why she didn't move last night


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know what is worse.

Wade Berret always being mocked in his Title championships while his subordinates get the gold instead of him, or Wade Berret see his subordinates defeating both the WWE Champion and John Cena by themselves, which was something he was never able to do.

This is if they actually win.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK @ MIZ & CENA WINNING


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Fucking LOL @ Miz post match directing Cena to pose with him.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> oh trust me, I'm aware. They pull stuff from real life personal stuff alot (take Cena's promo taking shots at the Rock for instance). But it's never a good idea for stuff like this. But eh, whatevs.
> 
> EDIT*
> @Agmaster pic: GAH!



I think there was something with Big Show's dad dying, and the NWO showing up at his funeral. I think that was a pretty big deal at the time. But yea, it is unnecessary. 

Also, New tag champions Miz and John Cena.  Is WWE trolling everyone? 

And where did this rematch clause come from? 

RAW GM message...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

What the fuck. Wade Berret now is trolling.

What about Santino and Vladimir?
What the hell is this?

Seriously WWE


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)

The fuck is going on with wwe tonight. Been a cesspool tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

I...wha...I...ge...uh...wha..?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

Didn't they do the same shit with HBK before WM23?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Drunken monkey is only logical explaination


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

WWE looking like TNA right now


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

Aren't the Corre part of Smackdown?

Does the brand extension not mean anything anymore?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Massive wtf in those last 15 minutes. lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Aren't the Corre part of Smackdown?
> 
> Does the brand extension not mean anything anymore?



tag champs can go on any show


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Finally something Miz does that I approve.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

My head hurts....


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2011)

Well 0.75/10 Rating.

You got yourself a 0.25 Miz so be glad for it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

As soon as that "rematch clause" was invoked, no matter what, Cena and Miz were loosing those titles... shoulda called it.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

I am very confused, I thought you could not get a rematch for your title if you didn't defend it with success one time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2011)

No Rock or Sting, lackluster HHH, Taker return and confrontation and that whole remtach shit was just to kill time till the end

Very disappointing Raw


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2011)

Well that was dumb.

Hope no fans from the "old days" bothered to watch that last match.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

The fact that lawler approved it so SOON is a bit more tasteless.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Finally something Miz does that I approve.



This.  That is how a chickenshit is booked.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

So, does anyone feel their hopes for a good Wrestlemania kinda diminished? What could raise them after tonight? Pretty much the entire card for Mania has been set, and I'm not really impressed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2011)

I miss Jericho, so Y2J coming back would help make up for tonight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 21, 2011)

It might be nice to see Jericho again, but to be honest, he's still gonna be the same tamed Jericho.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Didn't they do the same shit with HBK before WM23?



It's classic pro wrestling. They're feuding? How will they co-exist? COMBUSTIBLE ELEMENTS~!!!

If we're not getting the match (duh) then we'd better get a verbal exchange between Rock and Cena. The card doesn't really interest me. At all.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Anyone who boos this (who complained about Cena changing his character) is a huge hypocrite.



he got off maybe two or three decent burns he is not at the level he used to be and The Rock still comes off as completely superior



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Rap wasn't half bad.  Slowly shifting back to attitude era



god..i hope so



Shadow said:


> Well looks liek Wrestlezone was right!! Taker vs HHH on mania



so I guess this is it for taker then the gimmiks going to be retired and his streaks over I can't see H not breaking the guys streak no matter how disrespectful it would be


----------



## Shadow (Feb 22, 2011)

Taker said NO to Shawn now whether or not Shawn had a say on it we don't know.  All we know is that the one thing is that WWE has too much respect for Taker not to let it continue.  He will be undefeated period.  Which is part of the reason why we all hate that they are even trying to imply it could happen with H.  

Also the whole WWE champ and tag champs happened a couple of years ago when Batista and Cena won it on raw then lost it again.  Same recycled storyline by WWE.  Damn shame really.  Without serious competition WWE has become lazy and lackluster.

I'm preety sure the writers are saying........what else are they going to watch at 9 PM? with a troll face on.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 22, 2011)

I just wish they'd spice up the Undertaker a little bit. Change the theme a little (same song, just different remade). He should put on his classic attire, with the grey or purple gloves, and matching stockings... put on the full coat with the tie... at least make him look graceful ( I really don't see how this could hurt).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

My thoughts

Cena's retort gets a solid A- to me. Good to see that side of you Cena as watered down as it was.

 HHH/Undertaker confrontation...the crappiest of either of them...ITS FUCKING TAKER AND HHH FOR GOD'S SAKE!

 Cole/King...

 Miz/Cena winning then losing-...didn't Cena and Batista do this bit a couple of years ago?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't recall any Cena/Batista version of this. Cena/HBK, yeah, but when were Cena and Batista tag champs together? :S


----------



## Vox (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena is king of short tag title reigns.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I think there was something with Big Show's dad dying, and the NWO showing up at his funeral. I think that was a pretty big deal at the time. But yea, it is unnecessary.
> 
> Also, New tag champions Miz and John Cena.  Is WWE trolling everyone?
> 
> ...


Show's dad "died" in kayfabe and Bossman mocked him about it for a couple of weeks and then stole the casket at the funeral.

Have to say that the amount of whining in this thread these past couple of weeks makes me laugh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2011)

Too many flash in the pans wrestling these days.


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2011)

I just want takers badass minestry theme is that too much to ask wwe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2011)

lol at raw tonight.. only saving grace was cena's rap.. 

i really wanted the american badass back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Watchman said:


> I don't recall any Cena/Batista version of this. Cena/HBK, yeah, but when were Cena and Batista tag champs together? :S



in 08 Cena and Batista became champions for only a week. This while there big match coming up in summer slam that year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena's a 4-time tag team champ (HBK, Batista, Otunga, Miz). That's how much they overuse this shitty "rivals as tag champs" angle, though the reigns have gotten shorter every time mercifully.

With Sheamus getting shafted by Triple H and now probably facing Bryan instead, I'm shuddering at who they're going to stick Barrett with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Cena's a 4-time tag team champ (HBK, Batista, Otunga, Miz). That's how much they overuse this shitty "rivals as tag champs" angle, though the reigns have gotten shorter every time mercifully.
> 
> With Sheamus getting shafted by Triple H and now probably facing Bryan instead, *I'm shuddering at who they're going to stick Barrett with*.



....6....1.....9


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....6....1.....9



...D...C...R


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PhGWC1hby7g[/YOUTUBE]
Rey's got a partner for the big dance.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show's dad "died" in kayfabe and Bossman mocked him about it for a couple of weeks and then stole the casket at the funeral.
> 
> Have to say that the amount of whining in this thread these past couple of weeks makes me laugh.



C'mon SR. I assume you've been here longer than many of us. You should know that whining is what we're best at.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 22, 2011)

Anybody want to see some Cole fights?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvr6Jrsf3iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw...your right. I hope the Dashing one gets the win.


and I request Cole vs Hiedenreich...or how ever you say his name.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Aw...your right. I hope the Dashing one gets the win.
> 
> 
> and I request Cole vs Hiedenreich...or how ever you say his name.



Ok  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BYl710seik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Feb 22, 2011)

Drew Mcintrye world champ this year please


----------



## Heloves (Feb 22, 2011)

Grandia said:


> Drew Mcintrye world champ this year please



I can't seem to find it ... I'll try though


----------



## b0rt (Feb 22, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Anybody want to see some Cole fights?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvr6Jrsf3iU[/YOUTUBE]



that was classic.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That. Means. NOTHING.
> 
> Warrior >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Booker in the fans eyes.
> 
> ...



The major problem I see with these arguments is that you are only basing it on the average fan. Hall of Famers are built on more than just the average fan's point of view.

The Warrior is one of the biggest generation gap (in a negative way) superstars in wrestling history. A lot of the older wrestling fans remember him as the overly bulked up guy who ran to the ring off his rocker. Some don't even know who he is or understand why he got as big as he is. The big (by that I mean, Hogan/Flair/Undertaker/Michaels/Austin/Rock/etc) superstars crossed generations with the exceptions of The Rock and Austin.

If teams like the Nasty Boys, LoD, etc are getting consideration, Booker T (and even perhaps Stevie Ray) should be shoe-ins. Remember that the WWE HoF isn't just the WWE HoF anymore. The WWE has re-tooled it into the way the Basketball HoF is instead of how the MLB and NFL Halls of Fame are.

Professional wrestling is the worst at generation gaps because of the way the business goes. Wrestlers fall through cracks in the generation gap than anything else I've ever seen. My brothers and I had an argument about McMahon saying the Austin was the biggest star in the history of the company. They both said Hogan was bigger because if they would have had the late 90s stuff in the 80s, he would have been bigger than he was. The truth of the matter is that Stone Cold's character would have fallen flat in the late 80s and Hogan's character would have gone nowhere in the late 90s. In wrestling, timing is the only thing.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a couple other thoughts. Luger has a stronger resume than Warrior by a hair. Yes, he wasn't as big at his peak (the only person who is even close to Warrior at his peak was Hogan) but Luger lasted longer and remained popular for longer. Luger lacked that one bit of charismatic touch that Hogan, Savage or Flair. Warrior was just loud, so I think he lacked it too. He does have the best power submission ever and I'm convinced that because he absolutely owned it that nobody uses it now. However, both Warrior and Luger just have something...

Did Hogan ever beat Luger or Warrior clean? I know he beat Warrior dirty in 1997 or 98 (the mace debacle) but even at the peak of his nWo character, he still gave up the title to Luger on Nitro. Granted he got it back a week later because Luger couldn't carry the title, but still. That's crazy. It's hard for me to tell who I was more entertained by but I was a little bit more by Luger than Warrior. All I remember of Warrior is the WMVI match with Hogan and the Retirement match with Savage at WM VII. I remember a hell of a lot more Luger matches than Warrior matches.






So...last rodeo for Triple H at Wrestlemania? He's one of the few out there I think could somehow top last years match with Taker and Michaels.

Also...SuperCena-Miz at Wrestlemania? I wonder if the WWE will actually have someone beat Cena at WM. Isn't he undefeated as well with like 6 title wins at WM? Oh yea, what is up with the WM WWE title opponents always having to work together to win the tag team titles?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> So...last rodeo for Triple H at Wrestlemania? He's one of the few out there I think could somehow top last years match with Taker and Michaels.
> 
> Also...SuperCena-Miz at Wrestlemania? I wonder if the WWE will actually have someone beat Cena at WM. Isn't he undefeated as well with like 6 title wins at WM? Oh yea, what is up with the WM WWE title opponents always having to work together to win the tag team titles?



Once Cena was announced for Elimination Chamber you knew he was going to win it. For the most part WWE creative is not very.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 22, 2011)

It didn't help that the feud before the King one, Miz had one going with Cena. Unfinished business it looks like to me.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya know, it would be awesome if The Corre invoked the Freebird rule but for all titles the group has.


----------



## Darc (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, Orton wasn't on RAW last night, was he? D:


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2011)

for like 5 minutes after Punk's promo.


----------



## Darc (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yeah he attacked him lol, so short I forgot.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too many flash in the pans wrestling these days.






Shirker said:


> C'mon SR. I assume you've been here longer than many of us. You should know that whining is what we're best at.


Good point. 



Bolt Crank said:


> The major problem I see with these arguments is that you are only basing it on the average fan. Hall of Famers are built on more than just the average fan's point of view.
> 
> The Warrior is one of the biggest generation gap (in a negative way) superstars in wrestling history. A lot of the older wrestling fans remember him as the overly bulked up guy who ran to the ring off his rocker. Some don't even know who he is or understand why he got as big as he is. The big (by that I mean, Hogan/Flair/Undertaker/Michaels/Austin/Rock/etc) superstars crossed generations with the exceptions of The Rock and Austin.


Warrior beat Hogan, had one of the greatest WM matches of all-time with Savage at WM 7, and actually drew money unlike Booker T. Other than Booker racking up a shitload of title reigns with various belts, his resume absolutely pales in comparison to Warrior's. Booker's awesome and I hate Warrior, but there's no argument for Booker deserving being enshrined in the WWE Hall of Fame more than Warrior aside from the fact that Vince and Warrior hate each other.



> If teams like the Nasty Boys, LoD, etc are getting consideration, Booker T (and even perhaps Stevie Ray) should be shoe-ins. Remember that the WWE HoF isn't just the WWE HoF anymore. The WWE has re-tooled it into the way the Basketball HoF is instead of how the MLB and NFL Halls of Fame are.


Harlem Heat was nowhere near as good as the Nasties or the Road Warriors were. To say they were anywhere near that level is amazingly ignorant.



> Also...SuperCena-Miz at Wrestlemania? I wonder if the WWE will actually have someone beat Cena at WM. Isn't he undefeated as well with like 6 title wins at WM? Oh yea, what is up with the WM WWE title opponents always having to work together to win the tag team titles?


Orton beat him at WM 24 in the triple-threat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2011)

Luger killed Miss Elizabeth according to the WWE, so he'll never get into the HOF.

Also...we're still arguing about the Warrior?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

you know Heidenreichs Gimmik was really weird but god damn his intro was totally bad ass 

he came off very intimidating until he started to read poetry and molest Micheal Cole and flirt with Gene 

as for Warrior, see I started watching wrestling in like 93 or so so I must of missed him when he was at his highest i have seen clips of the older stuff and I was really impressed by the guy he came off like a zanier crazier goldberg with eighties metal hair and Admittedly I marked a little bit I can see him deserving HOF what's up with him and vince?

Luger I'm not sure it seems like they tried their hardest to make him the next hulk hogan and then that burned out really fast but he did seem to have a hell of a career at WCW looking back on that he seemed to come off as doing better there then the E then again when the flame was bright in the E he really was pushed to be the next hogan and it seems like fans really got into it there


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you know Heidenreichs Gimmik was really weird but god damn his intro was totally bad ass
> 
> he came off very intimidating until he started to read poetry and molest Micheal Cole and flirt with Gene
> 
> ...



Seriously is there like some inside joke where anyone who confronts cole has to come off like they are gonna rape him.  I mean that austin clip was so funny.

And as far as HOF goes it is obviously fan-service coupled with ego stroke for vince.  It has very little to do with ring performance, or titles won.  I mean for fucks sake bob eucker was inducted before illio dipallo, and bruno sanmartino.  Using the wwe hof as a measuring stick for quality of a wrestlers career is pointless


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently there's backstage heat on the pope for not being an effective heel. People feel as if he is trying to be a face or a cool heel on television.



: /.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Warrior beat Hogan, had one of the greatest WM matches of all-time with Savage at WM 7, and actually drew money unlike Booker T. Other than Booker racking up a shitload of title reigns with various belts, his resume absolutely pales in comparison to Warrior's. Booker's awesome and I hate Warrior, but there's no argument for Booker deserving being enshrined in the WWE Hall of Fame more than Warrior aside from the fact that Vince and Warrior hate each other.



You're right. Warrior does have the more memorable peak matches and did make more money than Booker. However, there's only one group of fans that matters to: Smarks. Reality says that the business side matters more to these kinds of honors but titles and number of title reigns matter. In a sense, this a lot like sabermetrics (in baseball and basketball). The money drawing is the VORP or what other convoluted stat. The titles are the batting average, rbis, runs, etc.

I have two questions when I deal with Hall of Fame: Did the person in question "Change the Game" on a fundamental level? Did he do it for long enough? If the two questions both answer yes, then first ballot HoFer. If the first one is no, then the second one is yes, then consideration for down the road. If the first is yes and the second is no, then I lean towards no but I do make exceptions. If the answer to both is no, then the person in consideration is not a Hall of Famer. My answer to these two questions is no. As for Booker, he answers the first question yes because he was part of the group of tag teams that destroyed the legitimacy of the nonathletic looking tag teams. I think he has done it at a high level long enough to merit consideration.

As to the mangling of the booking in WCW that prevented Booker from wearing Big Gold before he did, I equate that with injuries. I consider injuries to be legitimate reasons (redundant, I know) for a person being kept out of the HoF. Warrior's peak is very much like Roger Maris'. He had 3-4 great seasons and due to injuries and other factors. You can't just have a Mt. Everest peak period without having a sustained period of excellence. This is what sets Flair apart from pretty much everyone else. Flair's peak was lower than Warrior's but his career lasted 3-4 times longer than Warriors did and every bit. This is not to compare Flair to Booker because that would be completely idiotic.




> Harlem Heat was nowhere near as good as the Nasties or the Road Warriors were. To say they were anywhere near that level is amazingly ignorant.



I'll give you the Road Warriors but I don't agree with you on the Nasty Boys. The Nasty boys probably got over higher than Harlem Heat with more people, but I didn't find them to be better in the ring than the Harlem Heat. They also get points for me for one of the best bloopers ever (calling Hogan the n-bomb on live television). In the loaded tag team scene of the late-80s and early-90s in WWF, the Heat would have fit in it perfectly. In many ways, they were ahead of their time because of how athletic they looked from a pure physical standpoint. 




> Orton beat him at WM 24 in the triple-threat.



Oh yea...forgot about that.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 22, 2011)

Plus Booker/Harlem Heat had one of the best themes ever. Rap Sheet is one of the few themes that WCW actually didn't fail at or shamelessly copy.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2011)

Watching some old Booker T videos.

Here

  .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2011)

*pops knuckles*



Bolt Crank said:


> You're right. Warrior does have the more memorable peak matches and did make more money than Booker. However, there's only one group of fans that matters to: Smarks. Reality says that the business side matters more to these kinds of honors but titles and number of title reigns matter. In a sense, this a lot like sabermetrics (in baseball and basketball). The money drawing is the VORP or what other convoluted stat. The titles are the batting average, rbis, runs, etc.


Number of title runs is utterly meaningless now given how some guys have racked up 10+ title reigns in less than 4 years.



> I have two questions when I deal with Hall of Fame: Did the person in question "Change the Game" on a fundamental level? Did he do it for long enough? If the two questions both answer yes, then first ballot HoFer. If the first one is no, then the second one is yes, then consideration for down the road. If the first is yes and the second is no, then I lean towards no but I do make exceptions. If the answer to both is no, then the person in consideration is not a Hall of Famer. My answer to these two questions is no. *As for Booker, he answers the first question yes because he was part of the group of tag teams that destroyed the legitimacy of the nonathletic looking tag teams. I think he has done it at a high level long enough to merit consideration.*




There were plenty of popular athletic-looking tag teams before Harlem Heat existed.



> As to the mangling of the booking in WCW that prevented Booker from wearing Big Gold before he did, I equate that with injuries. I consider injuries to be legitimate reasons (redundant, I know) for a person being kept out of the HoF. Warrior's peak is very much like Roger Maris'. He had 3-4 great seasons and due to injuries and other factors. You can't just have a Mt. Everest peak period without having a sustained period of excellence. This is what sets Flair apart from pretty much everyone else. Flair's peak was lower than Warrior's but his career lasted 3-4 times longer than Warriors did and every bit. This is not to compare Flair to Booker because that would be completely idiotic.


This whole paragraph is pointless.




> I'll give you the Road Warriors but I don't agree with you on the Nasty Boys. The Nasty boys probably got over higher than Harlem Heat with more people, but I didn't find them to be better in the ring than the Harlem Heat.


Then you haven't watched much of them. The Nasties were flat-out better in their prime than Harlem Heat was in theirs and the Nasties were better over a longer period than the Heat were.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Apparently there's backstage heat on the pope for not being an effective heel. People feel as if he is trying to be a face or a cool heel on television.
> 
> 
> 
> : /.



They may as well shit on every heel on their roster then. Everyone in TNA is a badass heel.


----------



## Vox (Feb 22, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> [YOUTUBE]PhGWC1hby7g[/YOUTUBE]
> Rey's got a partner for the big dance.



Holy shit that was awesome. Gotta actually watch SmackDown this week instead of falling to sleep. Missed that little promo.

The Dashing One is about to blow up. Screw Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes will be World Champ this year.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> And as far as HOF goes it is obviously fan-service coupled with ego stroke for vince.  It has very little to do with ring performance, or titles won.  I mean for fucks sake bob eucker was inducted before illio dipallo, and bruno sanmartino.  Using the wwe hof as a measuring stick for quality of a wrestlers career is pointless



Bruno's not in it because he refuses to be out of principle and says vince disrespects the older wrestlers and what have you...Billy Graham should be in it..I've no clue if gotch or thesz are in it or not but they should be


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2011)

Who cares about the WWE Hall of Fame? First off, it is pointless to argue "who deserves it more" between Warrior and Book - because the fact of the matter is anyone who has 1 World Title in the WWE (which both Booker and Warrior have) will be added to the HOF eventually. Both guys will never be the leader of the class like HBK, Flair or Austin was. So it is totally pointless to even compare them.

And no, Lou Thesz and Gotch (I'm assuming Immortal Watchdog meant Karl) are still not in the WWE Hall of Fame to my knowledge.

The only credible HOFs are WON and the actual Professional Wrestling Hall of Fame and Museum which you can visit.

 It's a sham that the WWE has all this money and they will not even make a museum for Wrestling (or "Sports Entertainment").


----------



## Grandia (Feb 23, 2011)

SD Spoilers, holy shit at Jack Swagger
*Spoiler*: __ 



WWE Smackdown (Airing Friday)

Thanks to Mike Tavares and Steven Breech for the results...

Vicke G & Drew M vs Kelly Kelly & Edge. Vickie fired if her team loses.

Rey vs Kane on now. Rey pinned Kane.

The American Dream Dusty Rhodes in the ring with Rey. Cody Rhodes with Rip Hamilton face mask in ring with Dusty and Rey. Dusty wants Cody to apologize to Rey. Dusty turned heel as he helped Cody set up Rey. Rey thrown into the HD screen. Cody took Reys mask off. Refs cover his head with a towel.

Dusty and Code are backstage. Dusty said he would do anything for Cody.

Layla with Michelle McCool vs Rosa Mendes. McCool attacks Mendes outside of ring after Mendes pushed her. Mendes by DQ. Split was teased by nothing came of it.

Swagger over Kofi with Ankle Lock. *.......won a match*

Vickie knocks on Teddy Long's office door to no answer. She then runs into Chavo and asked for help. No help from Chavo.

Big Show beat Wade Barrett by countout. The Corre was banned from ringside. After the match, Show hit Wade and went for a chokeslam but Corre came out for the save. Show chased them off with a steel chair.

Drew & Vickie vs Edge & Kelly up now. Double spear for Kelly on Vickie and Edge on Drew. Edge pinned Drew. Teddy Long came down to celebrate with Edge and Kelly while Vickie throws a fit

Vickie asked everyone from Teddy to ref to Booker to Cole to camera man to Edge to get her job back. Edge said he could but he'd rather sing (the goodbye song). Alberto Del Rio comes from behind timekeeper area to sneak attack Edge. Edge sells left arm from ADR attack.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2011)

Way to get my hopes up.


----------



## Vox (Feb 23, 2011)

But I thought Swagger has been destroying people with his ankle lock for a while now.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 23, 2011)

Where is Christian?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Where is Christian?



Getting ready to sell Del Rio's armbar as death to build up his (not Christian's) title win.

Campeanos~!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

Ziggles going to raw and kofi's...jobbing or graduating?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rock returns to host Wrestlemania?

Triple H vs. Undertaker?

Cena briefly going back to his Thuganomics character

Wrestling's turning up interest for me.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

the IC title is an excuse for the IC champ to always job and make the main eventers look good. but they technically wont go down the ladder much cuz they have the IC title. same case usually for the US title as well...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> Rock returns to host Wrestlemania?
> 
> Triple H vs. Undertaker?
> 
> ...



Austin and Trish have returned as well.

NOSTALGIA-MANIA IS RUNNIN' WILD~!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Apparently there's backstage heat on the pope for not being an effective heel. People feel as if he is trying to be a face or a cool heel on television.
> 
> 
> 
> : /.


How the hell is he supposed to act?  WHat facilitated this turn?  He was going after immortal.  And you're mad at him for still getting over with the crowd?  Wasn't he heel last time and got turned face by the IZ?  Once is a fluke, but twice.....c'mon buddy.


Magna Defender said:


> Rock returns to host Wrestlemania?
> 
> *Triple H vs. Undertaker?*
> 
> ...


Give me one reason this is anything more than jerking off your nostalgia  gland?

Rock still has it and we haven't seen him do a return for far longer.  Also, who else doesn't care that HHH stole UT's heat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> How the hell is he supposed to act?  WHat facilitated this turn?  He was going after immortal.  And you're mad at him for still getting over with the crowd?  Wasn't he heel last time and got turned face by the IZ?  Once is a fluke, but twice.....c'mon buddy.
> *
> Give me one reason this is anything more than jerking off your nostalgia  gland?*
> 
> Rock still has it and we haven't seen him do a return for far longer.  Also, who else doesn't care that HHH stole UT's heat?



i dunno, maybe cuz there's a 0.0000001% chance that it might be good? 

frankly, i am not quick to sell taker/trips, they had a good match at 17(?) regardless of what anyone says..

on the other hand, they weren't almost crippled back then..


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 23, 2011)

Trips vs Undertaker just seems lame...
trips winning seems awful, theres no reason to give that to trips, and it accomplishes nothing.
Trips losing..then what? repeat of last year with trips in stead of hbk?

nothing good seems to come from this.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

it is quite disappointing, b ut at the same time not the least surprising.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like the match is a nice lil way to write Triple H off television.

Which makes sense. 

Fairly obvious who is going to win and definitely not as exciting as last year. Though I do admit, I found that segment on RAW really epic. Game looked like a superstar.


----------



## Darc (Feb 23, 2011)

HHH leaving his lame, like why would he want to be more behind the scenes then kicking ass in the ring, a real shame as he's one of my favs.

I really thought WM would go something like this;

Cena v/s Miz
Barret or Sting(lol) v/s Taker
HHH v/s Sheamus
Del Rio v/s HBK(Del Rio interrupted him when he was announced into the Hall of Fame and I thought HBK would wanna go out with a win at WM, not 2 losses since he's MR WM.)
ARi v/s King w/ Cole as guest ref
Edge v/s RR winner(JoMo, Rey, DIESEL?)
Orton v/s Punk

I think its better that way!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2011)

HBK for guest referee for Taker vs. Trips then ?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Looks like the match is a nice lil way to write Triple H off television.
> 
> Which makes sense.
> 
> Fairly obvious who is going to win and definitely not as exciting as last year. Though I do admit, I found that segment on RAW really epic. Game looked like a superstar.



I dunno, I could actually see HHH winning... why? just cuz he is HHH.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> Rock returns to host Wrestlemania?
> 
> Triple H vs. Undertaker?
> 
> ...



Yeah, too bad The Rock wasn't on this week. I hope he doesn't just make 2 appearances. That would be a real dick move.

HHH/Taker has potential, its just a shame Sheamus will never get that rub from HHH everyone wanted him to get. Putting him out of action didn't seem to do anything for his career.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> And no, Lou Thesz and Gotch (I'm assuming Immortal Watchdog meant Karl) are still not in the WWE Hall of Fame to my knowledge.



yeah those are the two I meant what a damn shame that Vince hasn't added either of those two and of course Sammartino should be mentioned more often and praised


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say Sheamus is better off not doing the random return job to HHH, but losing the Mark Henry... shit man.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 24, 2011)

Hah. WWE just signed New Zealand independent wrestler Reuben de Jong to a developmental contract...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I2b6hPQJT8[/YOUTUBE]

I could care less whether the guy sucks or not. Look at this mug and tell me you aren't in love with the guy:


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not in love with that guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2011)

He's got shitty tattoos and he stole Kane's pants.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 24, 2011)

The guys facial expression is ludicrously awesome.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ziggles going to raw and kofi's...jobbing or graduating?



he's jobbing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



just like all money in the bank winners weeks before WM apart from rvd


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2011)

The guy looks like jobber-4-life material. Then again you can't judge shit by how it looks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 24, 2011)

He reminds me of Nathan Jones

Anybody here actully remember that guy?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2011)

New Z guy looks good.  Still green.
Poor poor Kofi.  No complaints if booker shows favoritism, since creative won't.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> He reminds me of Nathan Jones
> 
> Anybody here actully remember that guy?



I remember the kolossal.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

was taker with nathan jones?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2011)

no, Matt Morgan was his partner I believe.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2011)

b0rt said:


> no, Matt Morgan was his partner I believe.


In the WM 19 tag match? That was Nathan Jones.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 24, 2011)

Nathan Jones, didn't he have a lot of videos/promos leading up to his debut, if its who I'm thinking of, I just remember his punches looked awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

i haven't seen any TNA spoilers around, so anybody know what's gonna happen?

EDIT: okay just read the spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




so whats the BIGGEST surprise of the year? ODB?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2011)

Sin Cara/Mistico is on main roster as of today. ADR must be losing his mind.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> i haven't seen any TNA spoilers around, so anybody know what's gonna happen?
> 
> EDIT: okay just read the spoilers
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sting is back


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 24, 2011)

Won't be home to see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



nothing about sting was mentioned in the spoilers
maybe just a promo?


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

he will be facing jeff hardy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> he will be facing jeff hardy




*Spoiler*: __ 




didn't anderson win the #1 contender match? 






TNA!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah he is like 52 he is not doing a fulltime schedule  Knowing wwe they would probably make him do a 2 month stint in fcw.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

This is TNA where logic is nonexistent


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Number of title runs is utterly meaningless now given how some guys have racked up 10+ title reigns in less than 4 years.



Also, right here. However, you have to look at the time frame. If you look only skin deep, sure you could look at Booker (and Harlem Heat's) title reigns and go that's just the business. However, that would be missing a key piece of analysis. When the Harlem Heat were in their prime guys were having significantly long title reigns. It's a lot like closers from the 1970s and 80s. The save stat is so diluted now that in order to accurately analyze the stat with regard to pitchers like Lee Smith, the analyzer has to look at the era as a whole to determine how pitchers were used, the rules in place, etc.

Hogan had a 4 year title reign because there was no one else in the WWF at the time who could believably run with the title while Hogan was still in the WWF. This was proven all the more true after he gave the title up to Warrior at WMVI.

However, this isn't just about titles, which is why a guy like Koko B. Ware is in, because it's necessarily about getting guys over to fans. You can have a lot of successful (even borderline HoF) career, without winning titles or drawing the kind of money that Hogan or Flair drew. 




> There were plenty of popular athletic-looking tag teams before Harlem Heat existed.



Who were they? The Rockers. The Killer Bees. The Russo's. The British Bulldogs. I remember them, but not many else. 




> This whole paragraph is pointless.



No, it's not. The Warrior unquestionably has one of the biggest peaks in the history of the business; however, the length of time he stayed at that peak or close to that level was 2 years, max. _I don't care how big he was at his peak or how much money he drew in those 2 years._ That's not long enough to make me believe he's a hall of famer. I would put Roger Maris' 1960-62 seasons against anyone's in baseball history and it would stand out against even the the elite of the elite of the sport but the rest of his career, due to injuries and what not, was nowhere near that. The same thing can be said for Warrior's.

I remember WCW bringing Warrior out for the late-90s to give Hogan's character something to "fear" and it showed perfectly how bland the character was. 




> Then you haven't watched much of them. The Nasties were flat-out better in their prime than Harlem Heat was in theirs and the Nasties were better over a longer period than the Heat were.



I've watched quite a bit of it and enough to know that their style worked well for the era they worked in. That tag team era in the WWF was marked by a lot of unathletic tag teams that got drowned out of the business by 1997 (including the Nasty Boys themselves). They had a good gimmick for the late-80s and that's about it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2011)

Ric Flair! WOOO!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2011)

More rain, boots, and dates. Nice.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

soooooooooo lame


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2011)

lol spoilers for next week out.

[SPOILER="HUGEASDF" Spoiler Pertaining to TNA]

Sting came back.

And defeated Jeff  Hardy for the championship.[/SPOILER]


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the quickest tna world title reign?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Also, right here. However, you have to look at the time frame. If you look only skin deep, sure you could look at Booker (and Harlem Heat's) title reigns and go that's just the business. However, that would be missing a key piece of analysis. When the Harlem Heat were in their prime guys were having significantly long title reigns. It's a lot like closers from the 1970s and 80s. The save stat is so diluted now that in order to accurately analyze the stat with regard to pitchers like Lee Smith, the analyzer has to look at the era as a whole to determine how pitchers were used, the rules in place, etc.


Their longest reign was the first one at 5 months and the next longest was 3 or 4 months during their fourth reign. They weren't holding the belts for a ridiculously long time and racked up quite a few one day/week/2 week runs with the titles.



> Hogan had a 4 year title reign because there was no one else in the WWF at the time who could believably run with the title while Hogan was still in the WWF. This was proven all the more true after he gave the title up to Warrior at WMVI.


Irrelevant. Vince only rode the hot hand at the time and still had 3 or 4 guys he could've put the title on if he so chose to do so. And Warrior's failure as champion had more to do with Hogan sabotaging him and pretty much everyone else in the upper cards via the booking.



> However, this isn't just about titles, which is why a guy like Koko B. Ware is in, because it's necessarily about getting guys over to fans. You can have a lot of successful (even borderline HoF) career, without winning titles or drawing the kind of money that Hogan or Flair drew.


Again, irrelevant.



> Who were they? The Rockers. The Killer Bees. The Russo's. The British Bulldogs. I remember them, but not many else.


The Steiners, the Midnight Express, the Brainbusters, Doom, the Varsity Club, and Strike Force just to name a few.




> No, it's not. The Warrior unquestionably has one of the biggest peaks in the history of the business; however, the length of time he stayed at that peak or close to that level was 2 years, max. _I don't care how big he was at his peak or how much money he drew in those 2 years._ That's not long enough to make me believe he's a hall of famer. I would put Roger Maris' 1960-62 seasons against anyone's in baseball history and it would stand out against even the the elite of the elite of the sport but the rest of his career, due to injuries and what not, was nowhere near that. The same thing can be said for Warrior's.


Pro wrestling isn't baseball.



> I remember WCW bringing Warrior out for the late-90s to give Hogan's character something to "fear" and it showed perfectly how bland the character was.


And?



> I've watched quite a bit of it and enough to know that their style worked well for the era they worked in. That tag team era in the WWF was marked by a lot of unathletic tag teams that got drowned out of the business by 1997 (including the Nasty Boys themselves). They had a good gimmick for the late-80s and that's about it.


Yeeeah... no. Those "unathletic tag teams" could work circles around Harlem Heat. Stop going by looks alone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2011)

Give it up, Shadow. Warrior is a mere footnote and completely unimportant in wrestling history. That's why WWE made an entire dvd set to show us how unimportant he is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2011)

Read the spoilers for the 3/3/11 Impact and TNA is the greatest parody of a wrestling company I've ever seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior

WWE Hall of Fame - For sure. He beat their best champion, was a champion (which is all you need to get into the HOF) and he was a major part of wrestling pop culture.

PWI Hall of Fame - Probably since they suck WWE's dick.

WON Hall of Fame - No, because Ultimate Warrior sucks.

Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame and Museum  - No, because he sucks.



Booker T...

WWE Hall of Fame - Yes, because he is a World Champion.

PWI Hall of Fame - Same as before.

WON Hall of Fame - Not likely, maybe in like 70 years he'll be added. Booker didn't really do much, never had any work that was highly praised and he was never an insanely huge draw.

Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame - Not a chance. They only add real bonafide legends. Booker is great talent, but he's never done anything wonderful. 


Now end this discussion .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Give it up, Shadow. Warrior is a mere footnote and completely unimportant in wrestling history. That's why WWE made an entire dvd set to show us how unimportant he is.


VERILY.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

The Jarrett family stuff is just awful.

Crimson needs full length boots cause he got chicken legs.

Mistico has been renamed Sin Cara (Faceless) and here is his new look:


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2011)

That guy looks lame.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 25, 2011)

The Jarrett family stuff has been awful, but if theirs anyone in TNA that could pull that angle off, it's definitely going to be Jeff Jarrett. At least he's making the most of a shitty angle.

Sin Cara/Mistico is going to be a pretty big deal by the look of things. WWE had an entire Press Conference for the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Images of Sting:



Looks like TNA had a pretty good turn out.

But this is hella confusing. If you bother to move out of the impact zone, why not have genuine TNA fans go crazy over X Division matches? No Jay Lethal, Suicide, Kaz..nothin..: /.

The card could and should have been much stronger : /.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2011)

Sin Cara will be a good deal for the wwe. They're bringing him into the main roster right away since they paid a lot to get him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2011)

Calling it now...Sin Cara will be introduced as Rey Mysterio's little brother or something equally lame like that because all latinos in the fed have to be associated with Rey for some reason. -_-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2011)

Unless their puerto rican.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2011)

Dats not cool.

Whatever happened to Chavo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> lol spoilers for next week out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _HUGEASDF" Spoiler Pertaining to TNA]
> ...



*Spoiler*: _HUGEASDF" Spoiler Pertaining to TNA]

Sting came back.

And defeated Jeff  Hardy for the championship.[/SPOILER][/QUOTE]

:apathy

[quote="Shadow Replication 1480, post: 37364214_ 





it wasn't even funny, TNA can make you laugh on a good day.. but when they're at their prime of stupidity, you just feel down..

they ruined my day  



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> The Jarrett family stuff is just awful.
> 
> Crimson needs full length boots cause he got chicken legs.
> 
> Mistico has been renamed Sin Cara (Faceless) and here is his new look:



really? i could have done a better design 

looks like a mysterio rip off at best


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLxjcgSGGkA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

TNA ladies and gentlemen


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2011)

lol @ 3.3.11 I was seriously hopin Sting would go to WWE though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

A mysterio rip off? That's how masked luchadors look =x.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2011)

b0rt said:


> lol @ 3.3.11 I was seriously hopin Sting would go to WWE though.



Me too.

I dont' think Vince would do anything to particularly hurt Sting...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a lot of WCW stars had good runs in WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but a lot of WCW stars had good runs in WWE.



...after enduring an extended period of burial.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2011)

I see not...how that is a Mysterio rip off. Sir Cara's mask is pretty much similar to his Mistico look. If he was rippin off SuperRey, he'd have frickin eagle things coming off the sides.


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW @ TNA stealing the Undertaker promo type shit  pathetic


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The guys facial expression is ludicrously awesome.
> 
> Fuck you guys.



he looks intimidating like a poor mans kevin nash not that that's a bad thing



Darth Sidious said:


> He reminds me of Nathan Jones
> 
> Anybody here actully remember that guy?



I remember him why'd they get rid of him?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> The Jarrett family stuff is just awful.


I wish Karen would get written off TV already. She's turribull. 



> Crimson needs full length boots cause he got chicken legs.


Agreed. While we're at it, someone needs teach the dude how to pose without looking like a moron.



> Mistico has been renamed Sin Cara (Faceless) and here is his new look:


Interesting name... Like the look so far.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ...after enduring an extended period of burial.



lol. *shrugs* I don't remember a lot of WWE history.

But seriously, I don't see why Sting would have anything short of a respectful run now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> A mysterio rip off? That's how masked luchadors look =x.





Jareth Dallis said:


> I see not...how that is a Mysterio rip off. Sir Cara's mask is pretty much similar to his Mistico look. If he was rippin off SuperRey, he'd have frickin eagle things coming off the sides.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty sure WWE misused anyone who was a star in WCW that came to WWE years later. A good example is Big Show(who they started booking good just a few years ago), DDP, Goldberg, Booker T and dozens of WCW mid-carders.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> TNA ladies and gentlemen



Theres no possible way they can seriously try to pass this off as anything other then an attempt to give the big E a middle finger I mean thats just terrible

how does that place still have a fan following? I mean the jobbing the burying younger talent the out and out jokes that allot of the older guys have become



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Interesting name... Like the look so far.



do we know if this guys any good?

also the Warrior DVD was essentially a diss flick? or was an honest take on his career?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Theres no possible way they can seriously try to pass this off as anything other then an attempt to give the big E a middle finger I mean thats just terrible
> 
> how does that place still have a fan following? I mean the jobbing the burying younger talent the out and out jokes that allot of the older guys have become
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2011)

Takes two to tango, and I fear he isn't gonna have a suitable partner. I'm the optomistic type though, so I can't wait to see him in the WWE ring; guy has mad skill.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> also the Warrior DVD was essentially a diss flick? or was an honest take on his career?



It was a hatchet job done to make Warrior look bad. Brooklyn Brawler was the only guy who had anything good to say about him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

The Dashing One just owned Rey.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2011)

Watching Smackdown via DVR currently.

Y'know, I dunno how a broken/operated on nose is supposed to look, but Cody just looks like he's wearing a mask and is otherwise fine. They should've given him a smidgen of makeup or something....

EDIT*
Booker T's a dick. 
I'll be honest though, the end of Smackdown was a bit hard to watch. One of those moments where it's hard to root for the face, like that Bret vs Vince match.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2011)

On a completely random note, you know you have issues when you stay up watching funny Booker T videos.

As did I .


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2011)

Booker T should have his own reality show.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The Dashing One just owned Rey.



TBH this whole rey mask thing is rediculous though.  They ripped off his mask and then had people covering his face up.   Am I the only person in the universe that remembers that Rey wrestled for years in WcW without his mask.  Or was WcW after the finger poke of doom all my imagination.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 26, 2011)

I love how they just put the towel over his head. I had a James Brown flashback. 

lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> TBH this whole rey mask thing is rediculous though.  They ripped off his mask and then had people covering his face up.   Am I the only person in the universe that remembers that Rey wrestled for years in WcW without his mask.  Or was WcW after the finger poke of doom all my imagination.


The kids who idolize him now never saw him without his mask in WCW.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2011)

Anybody watching the ROH 9th Anniverary IPPV?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 26, 2011)

nope. but yea I saw Rey with his mask off too actually.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2011)

Nope. Too busy doing work.


----------



## urca (Feb 26, 2011)

wow,what booker did was seriously harsh Dx..
but c'mon vicky fucked up a lot of stuff,chavo's segment sums it up :3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was a hatchet job done to make Warrior look bad. Brooklyn Brawler was the only guy who had anything good to say about him.



I just watched it good lord they make the guy sound like a dangerous maniac with virtually no talent beyond being a charismatic cocaine  fiend 

I don't remember it being that way then again I have the nostalgic glasses on how accurate is it?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember him carrying the belt in his bag and complaining that it was extra weight to lug around. Fucking awesome!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't seen the DVD, but the man was an arrogant ass.
Really not sure if its true, but Bret mentions in his book about some diseased or dying kid who showed up, in a wheel chair, and only wanted to meet Warrior, maybe get his autograph. Waited in the hall all night for him to come out, and he wouldn't. Then before his match, he told security to get the kid out, as he didn't want him in his way when he went to make his entrance.

Add that to his lack of talent, and known insanity? I wouldnt doubt what ever is on that DVD.
(not to take away from how very popular the guy was, insane ass or not, he was a big deal.)


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The kids who idolize him now never saw him without his mask in WCW.



Maybe they should and see what the Real Ray Mysterio was like.  Not his shell of a self that is in WWE.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2011)

Farooq loving Raven or the KFC?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe they should and see what the Real Ray Mysterio was like.  Not his shell of a self that is in WWE.



Or they can wait until after Mania when Mistico debuts and still love their hero.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2011)

Masks don't mean anything in America, so why would it matter if Rey was de-masked in another promotion?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Vox (Feb 27, 2011)

So Trips and Taker at WM confirmed, huh? That'll draw like hotcakes I supposed. And there is no one else open for Taker to destroy so I guess I'm fine with that.


----------



## urca (Feb 27, 2011)

well,triple H's and undertaker's return wasn't convincing,im telling you .
Triple H comes,Stares at taker,then points at wrestle mania,with no scenario???
oh gosh ..


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm guessing Taker will go one on one with Barret and HHH will go one on one with Sheamus on their respective shows to kinda end their lingering beef b4 they go at it at WM and get a warm up.

HHH - _"before I deal with Taker at WM, I've got an issue to finish with that walking jar of mayo in the back, Sheamus, get out here"_ 

Quick squash!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Or they can wait until after Mania when Mistico debuts and still love their hero.



TBH I have not seen much of Mistico to comment,  but if he is anything like the Lucho Libres (SP) in old WcW then yes i will watch.



> Masks don't mean anything in America, so why would it matter if Rey was de-masked in another promotion?



Well cause Rey is the only demasked one to put it back on.  One that is a spit on his heritage in mexican wrestling and two Mexicools when they debuted never wore their masks even though they all lost theirs in wcw and if used right could have made thr cruiserweight division popular.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe they should and see what the Real Ray Mysterio was like.  Not his shell of a self that is in WWE.


Knee injuries are a bitch. 

He's actually a better wrestler now than he was then.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> I'm guessing Taker will go one on one with Barret and HHH will go one on one with Sheamus on their respective shows to kinda end their lingering beef b4 they go at it at WM and get a warm up.
> 
> HHH - _"before I deal with Taker at WM, I've got an issue to finish with that walking jar of mayo in the back, Sheamus, get out here"_
> 
> Quick squash!



Triple H is gunna eat Sheamus like the carrot + mayo that he is and then go on to face Taker!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Triple H is gunna eat Sheamus like the carrot + mayo that he is and then go on to face Taker!!!


So...Barret is fed to make Taker look credible...Seamus is fed to Helms to make him look viable, then they hog the spotlight during this youth movement and have the endcap to WM?  I am not caring....about....any of this...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 27, 2011)

Barrett isn't expected to beat Taker though. but anyway Barrett will be fine. I mean his name's Wade (even tho I'm certain thats not his real name). the name Wade is badass, he's credible regardless and will be a badass superstar for a long time.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Knee injuries are a bitch.
> 
> He's actually a better wrestler now than he was then.



Knee injuries that could have been avoided if he stopped taking injections and rested up proper.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2011)

He's been wrestling since he was 15(?), knee injuries are as much a part of the business as sweating if you're in it for that long.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder what his knees look like.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Haven't seen the DVD, but the man was an arrogant ass.
> Really not sure if its true, but Bret mentions in his book about some diseased or dying kid who showed up, in a wheel chair, and only wanted to meet Warrior, maybe get his autograph. Waited in the hall all night for him to come out, and he wouldn't. Then before his match, he told security to get the kid out, as he didn't want him in his way when he went to make his entrance.
> 
> Add that to his lack of talent, and known insanity? I wouldnt doubt what ever is on that DVD.
> (not to take away from how very popular the guy was, insane ass or not, he was a big deal.)



that's horrible if that's true is Bret Hart reliable for stuff like that? or is he still really bent out of shape?

if that's true he's a bigger scumbag then he is a lunatic you don't do that kind of stuff



b0rt said:


> Triple H is gunna eat Sheamus like the carrot + mayo that he is and then go on to face Taker!!!



and use his authority deprive a younger guy of a much needed push in the process typical hope the scumbag retires soon I'm kind of tired of this guy already



Agmaster said:


> So...Barret is fed to make Taker look credible...Seamus is fed to Helms to make him look viable, then they hog the spotlight during this youth movement and have the endcap to WM?  I am not caring....about....any of this...



yeah I'm not really seeing the brilliance of this especially seeing as Seamus has a decent thing going with Morrison and those two competing for a minor belt at a wrestlemania could really put them over

theres better ways to make use of Barret and Seamus


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's Rock's response to Cena's Rap. 



This could be one of the best potential feuds in a long time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 28, 2011)

A feud they'd never be able to pay off in the ring unless Rock's willing to do SummerSlam this year or build it to next year for WM.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2011)

From what i've seen on his blog Warrior is a bitter bitch. Is that story about him and the dying kid true? I mean, any proof besides Bret saying that? I mean i can't really take Bret's word for shit since he's a bitter bitch too.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that's horrible if that's true is Bret Hart reliable for stuff like that? or is he still really bent out of shape?



As fas as I know/can tell, he was pretty honest through out his book.(incredible read by the way.)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> TBH I have not seen much of Mistico to comment,  but if he is anything like the Lucho Libres (SP) in old WcW then yes i will watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well cause Rey is the only demasked one to put it back on.  One that is a spit on his heritage in mexican wrestling and two Mexicools when they debuted never wore their masks even though they all lost theirs in wcw and if used right could have made thr cruiserweight division popular.



El Mistico is better than all the Luchadors in WCW by a long shot. At least the masked ones.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

So Stone Cold is to make an appearance on Monday Night Raw on March 7th. Noice, real noice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2011)

dang i wish i can see it live tonight 

stupid exams


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> As fas as I know/can tell, he was pretty honest through out his book.(incredible read by the way.)



Bret's book was all about the hot bitches he would have sex with after shows and how every match he did was the best match. 

Still a good read.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting read, sure, but the guy is ridiculously bitter (or at least was).

I can't believe someone would essentially end their own autobiography with "Shawn Michaels and Triple H are meanies! But now I don't wrestle anymore so it's all good."


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Interesting read, sure, but the guy is ridiculously bitter (or at least was).
> 
> I can't believe someone would essentially end their own autobiography with "Shawn Michaels and Triple H are meanies! But now I don't wrestle anymore so it's all good."



how  much of the beef with H is genuine? i mean I personally dislike him but he does seem to go out of his way to help some of the newer guys out but there seems to be allot of hatred for the guy and people seem to really think he's more a corrupt corporate type then an actual talent


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

NO COLE YES!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> NO COLE YES!!



Buffalo hates Cole


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm gunna miss Cole's sexy ass on the announce table tonight!!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2011)

YES SHEAMUS WWE HAS HEARD OUR PRAYERS

Edit: Wth did I just watch


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Dude can someone explain to me why the announce table is still rocking the same monitors from the 80's


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

epic squash


What the hell the last outlaw, kinda late for a new nickname


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Dude can someone explain to me why the announce table is still rocking the same monitors from the 80's



LCD's are hard to throw down the table.  They break so easy and are so expensive ahahahahaha


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

shaemus is getting trolled

Bourne better not win mitb


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2011)

Raw is starting really bad again.
When I thought it couldn't get any worse than last week 

and now Cole...


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

Did cole really say I will tell you why I'm here after the break? lol wtf/!?!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah he did


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> Bourne better not win mitb



While I'd agree it's unlikely Evan Bourne will win MITB this year, was there some kind of announcement about his return or that MITB will officially happen?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

There's my honey!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

Josh is so cute >. >


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 28, 2011)

So...Orton just went out and threatened to _permanently disable_ Punk on national television.

Why is he the face again?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Too much satellite action at raw this week.  Glad I did not go to drop some cash to go there and watch the titantron would be such ripoff


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 28, 2011)

And now Orton just kicked a hapless man while he was still writhing in pain, and the crowd cheers.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

Its very likely we'll have mitb


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

seriously am I off or has there been only one legitimate match thus far


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

Raw sucks so far.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah you are correct

Alex Riley needs to drink to be funny


----------



## Darc (Feb 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> Yeah you are correct
> 
> Alex Riley needs to drink to be funny



Your name must be John!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

And now we have the satellite interview with the HBK to immediately be followed by the satellite interview from the rock.  Total crock of shit


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

Where the hell did this match come from?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> Where the hell did this match come from?



Divas matches don't count still only one match so far WTF


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

I miss bra & panties matches, they atleast kept my attention


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

what a waste of an episode.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont think the Rock has come back to Buffalo really.


----------



## Darc (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock seems like he's on coke or something


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Well all I can say is Yay! Swearing


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

lol yabba dabba bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2011)

Yabba Daba Bitch.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock just did some real talk on RAW! I tell you my man can do a promo for 30 minutes, and seems like 10!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

I know he fumbled, but did ARi own Cena or what with that toilet bowl line?


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

i love how rock ignores miz's existance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2011)

The way Ari pulled the joke off badly. Good joke on Cena poorly executed.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Miz is stealing HHH's gimmick, burying talent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

still only 1 match


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Interesting read, sure, but the guy is ridiculously bitter (or at least was).
> 
> I can't believe someone would essentially end their own autobiography with "Shawn Michaels and Triple H are meanies! But now I don't wrestle anymore so it's all good."



It wasn't calling them "meanies" it was pointing out that he still hated them. I dont blame him for that, the book was about telling everything that happened, and he made it clear that he still didnt forgive them for what they did to change the industry.

I do agree, he seems bitter at times, but for that I cant blame him, career ending stroke after never injuring anyone, friends and family dying around him(especially owen.)  and the problems with vince, and WCW failing with him too, I'd have been pretty bitter too.

Granted, all of that was years ago, who knows how he feels now, he did return to WWE, which in the book he claimed he never would, so obviously something has changed for him.

But as I said, the only sign of that Warrior story that I know is his book, I have no reason not to believe it, but as its pretty well known around here, I'm a pretty big Bret Hart fan, so I'm sure thats expected


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol yabba dabba bitch


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Tweeting while on commentary.  "I never taught him how to tell jokes."


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock-2
Cena-1


Legend said:


> i love how rock ignores miz's existance



Miz's only purpose right now is to keep the belt warm for Cena.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

Jericho is on dancing with the Stars ahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Rock-2
> Cena-1
> 
> 
> Miz's only purpose right now is to keep the belt warm for Cena.



Seriously? That Rock Promo was wack, the crowd didn't even care what he was saying. Dude just kept yelling and yelling, I lost track what he was talking about.


----------



## Darc (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the crowd was hyped during that Rock promo despite it being a bit, pardon the pun, _rocky_


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Way to cut off Cena's music Miz.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk starting a fight with a real tough guy.


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 28, 2011)

someone summarize what the rock said please.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

dude tried to get laid and punks a douche, hardly news worthy
Arsenal winding up Barcelona a bit more


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Poor Sheamus.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> someone summarize what the rock said please.



"You can't rap for s--t and the fact that you responded to me with it is insulting. Also, don't give me crap about making movies and not coming back to the WWE and my fans for so long. I didn't lose interest in the WWE, I did it FOR the WWE, you Yabba Dabba B--ch!"

This, only longer and more electrifying.

He put on another good promo, though I find it a bit lul-worthy that the rebuttal was so indignant when the accusations against him were correct. Looking forward to Cena's response if he makes it.


Also, yeah poor Sheamus. That squash at the start of the ep seriously made me facepalm.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

A-Ri had the quote of the night.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2011)

Great promo last night by the Rock.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 1, 2011)

Sheamus was trolled really hard, he didn't even get the chance to talk


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

Sheamus is jobbing hard now, definately out of the main event picture, could see him going for maybe future IC or US titles though but not the major ones.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2011)

The Wrestlemania hype has been pathetic this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2011)

lol at sheamus being swaggerized 

and lol at swagger not even having a match at wrestlemania 






















at least the rock owned cena again


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 1, 2011)

Not hard to own Cena when his jokes are about eating toilet paper and being gay


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2011)

HHH burying the entire roster and killing everyone's credibility?

THIS IS UNPRECEDENTED AND NO ONE SAW THIS COMING


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not hard to own Cena when his jokes are about eating toilet paper and being gay


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2011)

But...ARi owned cena as well....so Ari is like ...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

A-Ri like I said had the quote of the night last night.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2011)

So that's why they call you JOHN...........<SILENT CROWD>

((INSERT CENA JOKE)))   <SILENT CROWD>

Kid:  Mommy this is boring can I go to the bathroom?

Mom: NO!! You wanted me to pay 90 dollars for this seat to see Cena! Pee on the FLOOR!


----------



## Darc (Mar 1, 2011)

HHH couldn't just leave the Sheamus thing unresolved, I'm glad they just had him own Sheamus tho I would of preferred a match but its all good, shows the Game is still good and ready for Taker. It was all for hype purposes. 

Aside from that, HHH had a GREAT promo, his words were hella deep.



b0rt said:


> Sheamus is jobbing hard now, definately out of the main event picture, could see him going for maybe future IC or US titles though but not the major ones.


I assumed he was gonna fight Daniel for the title at WM, hopefully he wins.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

ur right I know they'll wanna have DB at WM somehow.

makes us wonder if there will be even enough ppl to have a MITB this yea at this rate tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not hard to own Cena when his jokes are about eating toilet paper and being gay






10char


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a feeling Sheamus is being set up for MITB. To go this low, then rise up out of nowhere, wouldn't that be one hell of a twist?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I have a feeling Sheamus is being set up for MITB. To go this low, then rise up out of nowhere, wouldn't that be one hell of a twist?



this reminds me of a certain swagger


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

its the writers fault for lettin guys get boosted that high and then let them drop and job week in week out so yea time to change shit up. IMO Swagger needs to go to Raw and Sheamus on SD.

Sheamus could always join CORRE too cuz CORRE is based on a world elite in a way. no pun intended.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 1, 2011)

Good god Cole is back on commentary. Time for the mute.

"You addressed me in the form of rap?!"

I just saw a fruity pebbles sign!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2011)

As was mentioned on Wrestling Forum. Soon A-Ri shall have a book, Going A-Ri: How to get yourself eliminated and attack black people. Coming to WWE shop as soon as he gets future endeavored.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

now how does dat even make sense? 

I am unimpressed.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2011)

whatevs, i enjoy ari on the mic almost always


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2011)

Uhh...he eliminated himself from the rumble from what I hear. And at the finale of NXT Season 2, he randomly attacked Percy Watson. Now that I explained the joke, it isnt funny.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

oh well okay thnx for explaining it. 

personally I wanna see A-Ri stay, he should just be on SD or maybe cut some sort of angle to get him into Nexus off some bs excuse like oh there my former buddies from NXT or some shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2011)

A-Ri is the shittiest trash talker i have ever seen.

Is that part of his gimmick or something?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm actually thinking WWE may go with Daniel Bryan/Sheamus/Evan Bourne for the US title at WrestleMania.

Honestly, you couldn't have two better guys for Sheamus to play wrecking ball against than Bryan and Bourne.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2011)

So....what does John Morrison do now? He seems to have been forgotten about...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2011)

He may have been selling his injury from EC, or he may have been in Ecuador, according to twitter he was down there in Friday. But should he really have been part of Monday Night Impact?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2011)

I was about to say "Monday Night Impact?" but then I saw what you did there Darth.


----------



## Vox (Mar 2, 2011)

b0rt said:


> ur right I know they'll wanna have DB at WM somehow.
> 
> makes us wonder if there will be even enough ppl to have a MITB this yea at this rate tho.



They just had a 40-man Royal Rumble. I'm sure they can string enough jobbers together for MITB.

Which is going to Christian, by the by. 

DONT YOU FUCK ME OVER 2 YEARS RUNNING YOU DOUCHEBAG!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeah...not happening. But if it makes you feel better, his chances are better than Kofi's.


----------



## Vox (Mar 2, 2011)

Silence, heathen! He'll win it. Later on in the night ADR will win. Christian will cash it in. ADR will proceed to beat him down till Edge interfers, leading to a string of Triple Threat PPV Main Event title matches.

It has been spoken.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2011)

Sure, you keep thinking that.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 2, 2011)

Johnny Curtis is the official winner of NXT Season 4.


----------



## Legend (Mar 2, 2011)

and i dont care, the tag titles are meaningless


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Vox (Mar 2, 2011)

In other news...

CM Punk's twitter account is gold.

“@Sn00ki: G T S .” Hello snooks. This a request?

Douchebag or not, I chuckled.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2011)

Only way Christian will get pushed is if he starts kissing Mcmahon cheeks or becomes Triple H's new spotter.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 2, 2011)

My prediction for the HHH vs Taker match as foreshadowed by HBK.  Taker getting ready to pummel HHH, HBK does a run in everyone assumes to help HHH, then BAM sweet chin music to Taker and taker wins by DQ.  HHH is pissed of course and HBK says some shit like if he cant beat him no one will.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe HBK be special ref but I doubt it, would be nice though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2011)

Clay= Bateman > Saxton > O'brien > Curtis > Novac according to watching NXT, but hey...the fix is in.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

Saxton wasn't that good imo. he would've been a pretty shitty superstar.

I liked Brodus Clay though, he shoulda won.

and Bateman has charisma so he should be up there too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> My prediction for the HHH vs Taker match as foreshadowed by HBK.  Taker getting ready to pummel HHH, HBK does a run in everyone assumes to help HHH, then BAM sweet chin music to Taker and taker wins by DQ.  HHH is pissed of course and HBK says some shit like if he cant beat him no one will.



End the main event of Wrestlemania with a dq.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

hahaha yea fans might riot afterward.


----------



## Darc (Mar 2, 2011)

HBK super kicking HHH when the ref is down and just stumbling trying to get up seems more logical, tho I doubt Taker would want to win that way.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

I could see that happening though HBK taking out HHH with a sweet chin music shot just as Hunter goes to win the match thus Taker gets back up and finishes HHH with a Tombstone piledriver.

I say its 60/40 but 60% in favor of Taker winning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> My prediction for the HHH vs Taker match as foreshadowed by HBK.  Taker getting ready to pummel HHH, HBK does a run in everyone assumes to help HHH, then BAM sweet chin music to Taker and taker wins by DQ.  HHH is pissed of course and HBK says some shit like if he cant beat him no one will.



very russo-ish

taker will win clean..


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> very russo-ish
> 
> taker will win clean..



likin ur optimism.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> very russo-ish
> 
> taker will win clean..



Well in the event of taker winning cleanly Sheamus will come down and start kicking everyone then cue the the HBK run-in


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

Sheamus in that position? dam man I'd say theres no way of that shit happening!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2011)

At least we know now that being Triple H's towel boy doesn't save you from shit booking.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

Sheamus does everything HH says, including sidding down when Hunter orders him to!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, you'd think people would learn not to argue with me when I shoot down those stupid "Cena can't wrestle" arguments.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2011)

Eh, Whaddya gonna do? He's a lightning rod of hate. Hate usually trumps logic in the average person's state of mind.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Eh, it's an entertaining waste of a couple of minutes. Though, I probably shouldn't have bothered typing a whole lot since I have a slightly pulled muscle in my right shoulder that hurts like hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, you'd think people would learn not to argue with me when I shoot down those stupid "Cena can't wrestle" arguments.



well he can wrestle, just not on a high level.. 

granted, E doesn't imply that, like they do with trips 

he has a couple of great matches though.. and can work the crowd(with cheers or boos)


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> End the main event of Wrestlemania with a dq.



Cena/Miz will main event WrestleMania though.

Or should I say the Cena-Rock torch-passing after the match.

Though yeah Taker's winning clean.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> well he can wrestle, just not on a high level..
> 
> granted, E doesn't imply that, like they do with trips
> 
> he has a couple of great matches though.. and can work the crowd(with cheers or boos)


Outside of Mysterio, he's been the most consistent wrestler while having to work with green-as-grass rookies and big, lumbering sloths. When you drag numerous good-to-great matches out of people like Batista/Lashley/Khali/Edge/Orton/Darren Young/Wade Barrett/Jack Swagger/Miz along with having good-to-great matches against guys who don't need to be carried Punk/HBK/HHH/Umaga/Ziggler/Big Show/Jericho, then it's time to call a spade a spade and recognize he's easily a Top 3 wrestler in the company.


----------



## Vox (Mar 3, 2011)

The Rock is gonna do a run-in on Cena during his WM match. No doubt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Outside of Mysterio, he's been the most consistent wrestler while having to work with green-as-grass rookies and big, lumbering sloths. When you drag numerous good-to-great matches out of people like Batista/Lashley/Khali/Edge/Orton/Darren Young/Wade Barrett/Jack Swagger/Miz along with having good-to-great matches against guys who don't need to be carried Punk/HBK/HHH/Umaga/Ziggler/Big Show/Jericho, then it's time to call a spade a spade and recognize he's easily a *Top 3 wrestler* in the company.



not much of a competition really 

but, i give you that he's consistent.. but to me personally classic a year > several good to great matches a year.. 

granted, none puts classic matches anymore, maybe morrison doing classic spots and whatnot.. 

so i think i can agree with the top wrestler argument..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Cena/Miz will main event WrestleMania though.
> 
> Or should I say the Cena-Rock torch-passing after the match.
> 
> Though yeah Taker's winning clean.



Or Undertaker vs HHH main events like Undertaker vs HBK did last year. Who knows. 



b0rt said:


> I could see that happening though HBK taking out HHH with a sweet chin music shot just as Hunter goes to win the match thus Taker gets back up and finishes HHH with a Tombstone piledriver.
> 
> I say its 60/40 but 60% in favor of Taker winning.



Lol @ HHH ending the streak...... 60% chance for Taker to win? More like 99.9999999999~% for Taker to win.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

dont get too excited now.


----------



## Darc (Mar 3, 2011)

I do wonder what the general reaction of everyone would actually be if Taker ever lost at WM.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2011)

The streak wont end. Its not like Hogan body slamming Andre. The Streak is bigger than anyone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> not much of a competition really
> 
> but, i give you that he's consistent.. but to me personally classic a year > several good to great matches a year..
> 
> ...


Bleh, good wrestlers are consistently good. Having a "classic a year" doesn't amount to much if you suck ass in all the other matches you're in that year.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The streak wont end. Its not like Hogan body slamming Andre. The Streak is bigger than anyone.



not denying that, but I'm still exploring possible possibilities regarding the grandest match of all. and yes, I'm sure it will be the last match on the card this year at WM. not second last or third last but the last match.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, good wrestlers are consistently good. Having a "classic a year" doesn't amount to much if you suck ass in all the other matches you're in that year.



I'm curious - who do you think are the other two best wrestlers in the WWE? 

EDIT: Not that I'm disagreeing with you about Cena. I agree he is one of the best wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

depends how you define a wrestler or if u mean superstar.

actual wrestlers I'd say Swagger for sure, probably UT and Del Rio.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone follow that blog written by the former WWE writer? Dude has some HORRIBLE booking ideas. 

No wonder WWE sucks, if they keep hiring people like him as writers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Watchman said:


> I'm curious - who do you think are the other two best wrestlers in the WWE?
> 
> EDIT: Not that I'm disagreeing with you about Cena. I agree he is one of the best wrestlers on the roster.


Rey and Dolph. Very tempted to put Del Rio up there if he can drag something watchable out of Edge.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone follow that blog written by the former WWE writer? Dude has some HORRIBLE booking ideas.
> 
> No wonder WWE sucks, if they keep hiring people like him as writers.




Yeah, that guy really does suck. Love how his idea for booking Mistico's debut involves making Rey look like he's been taking tips from Sting on how to trust people.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Outside of Mysterio, he's been the most consistent wrestler while having to work with green-as-grass rookies and big, lumbering sloths. When you drag numerous good-to-great matches out of people like Batista/Lashley/Khali/Edge/Orton/Darren Young/Wade Barrett/Jack Swagger/Miz



Only ones that are impressive to get good matches out of are Batista and Khali


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Only ones that are impressive to get good matches out of are Batista and Khali



Most of those guys are bad-mediocre wrestlers.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone follow that blog written by the former WWE writer? Dude has some HORRIBLE booking ideas.
> 
> No wonder WWE sucks, if they keep hiring people like him as writers.



Link?



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Rey and Dolph. Very tempted to put Del Rio up there if he can drag something watchable out of Edge.



Fair choices. I'd put Bryan above Rey, but yeah, Dolph has been on fire throughout 2010. I didn't notice him before he became IC champ, but he's worked his _ass_ off since then.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

yes props to the guy who said Daniel Bryan too. he is also great I say Punk too is very decent. especially with submissions.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Watchman said:


> Link?







> Fair choices. I'd put Bryan above Rey, but yeah, Dolph has been on fire throughout 2010. I didn't notice him before he became IC champ, but he's worked his _ass_ off since then.


I have Bryan up there, but I want to see him work with more guys than DiBiase and Kidd. A move to SD would probably work wonders for him in getting him in there against more high-profile guys.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Brians work with Miz, Regal, Morrison, Ziggler & ya mom have been excellent.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

he could always feud with anyone in Corre or Nexus too... Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 3, 2011)

Daniel Bryan in MITB


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> he could always feud with anyone in Corre or Nexus too... Daniel Bryan.


Pretty much everyone in the Corre and Nexus suck ass outside of Punk and Barrett(who's okay-ish, at best).


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

he'd teach justin gabrielle a thing or two.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

There is that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

well Gabriel's finisher is sweet but other than that just an X-Pac type v2 to me. 

Zeq isn't that good but he's a fucking monster. I'll just say that.


----------



## urca (Mar 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> A-Ri like I said had the quote of the night last night.


 what quote?i wasnt payin attention i guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, good wrestlers are consistently good. Having a "classic a year" doesn't amount to much if you suck ass in all the other matches you're in that year.



it kinda does.. having classic level matches in important events is what all current pro wrestling is.. well, for the casual watcher at least..

for example, chavo and tatsu can have an amazing match on superstars and almost nobody would even know.. 

but seeing cena is a top face, he's meant to have classic level matches in like 2-3 PPVs a year.. 

but maybe i am just pushing balls, i mean he has no classic worthy opponents that he can work with.. 

and he did get out an almost classic feud with both orton and tista.. 

thats why i wished he continued his feud with punk.. two great workers > one great worker and above average worker..


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

trust me Khris, I know whatcha mean.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2011)

Dudes....tna is trolling.  I see hogan, jersey shore chik, and jj on my screen, but they didn't utterly suck.  I'm confused.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Mar 3, 2011)

WWF/E should try to go the UFC route and make their product more realistic. shit would probably draw a whole lot more if people thought wrestling was real again like they did back in the 80s. 

Have Randy Orton legit kick somoene in the skull or have Alberto Del Rio legit break somebodies arm. i shit you not the ratings would shoot through the fuckin roof!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> WWF/E should try to go the UFC route and make their product more realistic. shit would probably draw a whole lot more if people thought wrestling was real again like they did back in the 80s.
> 
> Have Randy Orton legit kick somoene in the skull or have Alberto Del Rio legit break somebodies arm. i shit you not the ratings would shoot through the fuckin roof!



fantastic idea


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> WWF/E should try to go the UFC route and make their product more realistic. shit would probably draw a whole lot more if people thought wrestling was real again like they did back in the 80s.
> 
> Have Randy Orton legit kick somoene in the skull or have Alberto Del Rio legit break somebodies arm. i shit you not the ratings would shoot through the fuckin roof!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> it kinda does.. having classic level matches in important events is what all current pro wrestling is.. well, for the casual watcher at least..


Eh, that's marketing. Not the same thing.



> for example, chavo and tatsu can have an amazing match on superstars and almost nobody would even know..


Again, that's more marketing than anything else. Doesn't mean neither guy can't work. 



> but seeing cena is a top face, he's meant to have classic level matches in like 2-3 PPVs a year..


Kinda hard to do that when 95% of your matches on PPV are rematches. 



> but maybe i am just pushing balls, i mean he has no classic worthy opponents that he can work with..


Bit premature to say that, IMO.



> thats why i wished he continued his feud with punk.. two great workers > one great worker and above average worker..


Well, when they shoehorned the Nexus into it, it was pretty much doomed. If it was just Cena/Punk, they probably could've stretched it out to WM if booked right(yeah, that'd have been impossible, I know...).


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 4, 2011)

Terrible idea.

If you go more real, you lose half the moves they do now. Wrestling is meant to be over the top. If you want "real" fighting, go watch boxing, go watch MMA, if you want sports entertainment, watching Wrestling. 
As Bret Hart said, anybody can hurt someone, it takes real men to pretend to hurt each other.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCqF5xXIrgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2011)

sweet Nexus tribute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLEyuJCyApo&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 4, 2011)

6:06 to 6:09, priceless


----------



## Skill Hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Terrible idea.
> 
> If you go more real, you lose half the moves they do now. Wrestling is meant to be over the top. If you want "real" fighting, go watch boxing, go watch MMA, if you want sports entertainment, watching Wrestling.
> As Bret Hart said, anybody can hurt someone, it takes real men to pretend to hurt each other.



They could still do all the moves they been doing. its just that wrestlers would probably always be injured or only be able to wrestle twice a year. Its a small price to pay to become a mainstream company once again.

and fuck Bret Hart. This guy knows nothing about drawing a dime.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2011)

"Small price to pay"? Wrestlers get injured enough by faking it, putting them out with even more injuries due to legitimately trying to break bones is a lawsuit waiting to happen. Promoters would listen to what you're saying and laugh in your face suggesting something as stupid as that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2011)

Darc said:


> 6:06 to 6:09, priceless



oh yea!!! especially the facial expression.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> They could still do all the moves they been doing. its just that wrestlers would probably always be injured or only be able to wrestle twice a year. Its a small price to pay to become a mainstream company once again.
> 
> and fuck Bret Hart. This guy knows nothing about drawing a dime.



They wouldnt injure each other, they'd kill each other. Even when done like it is now, botched moves can break necks or backs, and once or twice a year? This is there life your talking about, not all of them get paid like the top stars you know...

I'm not saying a word about claiming bret cant draw, the idea alone is funny enough, and shows more of your lack of knowledge of wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> *WWF/E should try to go the UFC route and make their product more realistic*. shit would probably draw a whole lot more if people thought wrestling was real again like they did back in the 80s.
> 
> Have Randy Orton legit kick somoene in the skull or have Alberto Del Rio legit break somebodies arm. i shit you not the ratings would shoot through the fuckin roof!



I agree in a general sense.

TMZ had fun yesterday poking fun at Chris Jericho for being the World Heavyweight Champion. They laughed even harder when one guy reported that Hornswoggle was the last Cruiserweight Champion.

EDIT: When it comes to actual physicality though, can't say that I am in agreement. Those guys don't have replacable parts, and even with "fake" moves, the business usually leaves guys damaged for life. So I can't imagine how much these guys would suffer if they intentionally hurt one another.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> They could still do all the moves they been doing. its just that wrestlers would probably always be injured or only be able to wrestle twice a year. *Its a small price to pay to become a mainstream company once again.*



I'm scratching my head at the implication that WWE isn't main stream already. Heck becoming more mainstream and getting more viewers/advertisers is the whole reason behind the infamous "PG-Era" in the first place, something I was under the impression they're succeeding at.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Small price to pay"? Wrestlers get injured enough by faking it, putting them out with even more injuries due to legitimately trying to break bones is a lawsuit waiting to happen. Promoters would listen to what you're saying and laugh in your face suggesting something as stupid as that.



Well i guess they can laugh at me and continue running a wrestling show in a gym that will never evolve. 



Shirker said:


> I'm scratching my head at the implication that WWE isn't main stream already. Heck becoming more mainstream and getting more viewers/advertisers is the whole reason behind the infamous "PG-Era" in the first place, something I was under the impression they're succeeding at.



No, they're a laughing stock by society and the media and stating you watch wrestling or the WWE gets you made fun of and laughed at. That's mainstream in the wrong way.

Miz was also on TMZ and he was completely overlooked. WWE needs to get back to what made them stay huge throughout the 80s and learly 90s and that's fooling people into thinking its real. Unless they can push that boundary and do something out of this world or hasn't been thought of they need to adopt a more UFC, realistic style or risk running low on a fanbase 5 years from now. 

The 80s booking worked then but it won't work anymore. Its time to make the product of the show less sports entertainment and more sports.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2011)

why are you guys even humoring this person.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

Man, what happened to Nexus?  Oh yeah, Cena booking.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 4, 2011)

Moving on...


From the front page of Wrestleview.com.



> Mike Johnson of PWInsider.com is reporting that Ryan Nemeth, the younger brother of current WWE star Dolph Ziggler (who was recently storyline fired on Smackdown), has signed a developmental deal with WWE. Nemeth had been working with Ohio Valley Wrestling over the last year.



If you haven't seen him before, here's a quick match:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPAXOY6VqPE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Thoughts?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Man, what happened to Nexus?  Oh yeah, Cena booking.



Maybe I'm the only one who thinks this but Cena vs. Barrett for the title could have main evented WrestleMania, as the big blowoff match of the Nexus angle. It would have required long-term booking far beyond what they're comfortable with though, and the Miz would have to have been put on the backburner (or used on Smackdown instead of that godawful Edge/Kane nonsense).

I have no problem with Cena ending the Nexus in principle, it's just that the Nexus went from being on the cusp of holding a world title to being utterly destroyed within the span of about four weeks, which was just a rushed conclusion to a very long feud.


----------



## Darc (Mar 4, 2011)

Whatever happened to the Cruiserweight Championship anyway? I can't pin point the moment it was like, gone lol. How do they just get rid of a title without people noticing really? Did it die on ECW?


----------



## Vox (Mar 4, 2011)

Pretty sure it was dead before ECW, which is a shame. Who doesn't like the occasional spotfest?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why are you guys even humoring this person.


"The sheer retardedness of his idea caught me off guard" is my excuse. 



In Brightest Day! said:


> Moving on...
> 
> 
> From the front page of Wrestleview.com.
> ...


He's got potential. The guy he's wrestling there is awful, though. Any more matches on Youtube?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 4, 2011)

Darc said:


> Whatever happened to the Cruiserweight Championship anyway? I can't pin point the moment it was like, gone lol. How do they just get rid of a title without people noticing really? Did it die on ECW?



Hornswoggle won it off of...Chavo?...and after a few weeks of joking around with it it just disappeared into thin air basically. Pretty sure it stayed on Smackdown though.

The title was so rarely defended and so meaningless that it really did make almost no difference when it was gone.

EDIT: Looking on Wikipedia turns out that Vickie stripped Hornswoggle of the title when it was revealed he was Vince's son. It was vacant and they just never had anyone compete for it again.

I only vaguely remember that, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, that's marketing. Not the same thing.
> 
> 
> Again, that's more marketing than anything else. Doesn't mean neither guy can't work.


dude, marketing to the casual fans, is the pandora's box of wrestling... batisita a terrible worker, is like a wrestling legend..
and like it or not, he deserves that accolade..



> Kinda hard to do that when 95% of your matches on PPV are rematches.
> 
> 
> Bit premature to say that, IMO.


hey, i am not blaming it all on cena.. i was just saying.. 



> Well, when they shoehorned the Nexus into it, it was pretty much doomed. If it was just Cena/Punk, they probably could've stretched it out to WM if booked right(yeah, that'd have been impossible, I know...).



imo Nexus should've ended at TLC, it was an okay-ish climax to the storyline 




okay, just watched impact, and things i hated:-

1- sting's new look looks like shit
2- matches were bleh
3- why do they keeping treating the old belt like a joke? either remove it from TV or bring it back..
4- i forgot who's the TV champion again 
5- what's an angelina? what's a jersey shore? should i even care?
6- didn't know this before, but roode is horrible at the mic, i mean really horrible.. JoMo level.. james storm should do the talking from now on..
7- Kaz making a gender confusion joke 
8- way to make anderson and rvd look like jackasses
9- dixie carter running away 

though i should give credit where credit is due, things i liked:-

1- hogan was good, he tried his best to sell the product, better than bishcoff
2- AJ is a gazillion times better as a face, his intensity was good
3- OJ as flower person gave me a chuckle 
4- velvet's thong strings 
5- kurt arriving with his son was kinda touching
6- ric flair on meth  
7- sting's overkill deathdrop

all in all, it was shit compared to the hype.. if this was another impact it would have been good..


----------



## Grandia (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2011)

Batista being considered good, or even great for his time...I can almost accept that...but he will NEVER be a legend.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't you guys know, JoMo can't be used as a standard of bad mic skills, since his are passable. We now use, this moment is the start of the beginning of the genesis of Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2011)

Is anyone else not as excited about WM anymore as I am?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2011)

Its more...the build up is a little meh. Most of the focus has been on Cole-King and Cena-Rock, the latter of which isn't even a match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2011)

That and also there has not really been more Rock...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2011)

whos Coles ref gunna be??


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2011)

I must be the only one who was happy to see Miz and ADR going to WM.  Same with DCR.  SOmething with Kofi'd be nice, if the machine didn't utterly hate him so much.  Swagger should havea real match, Rock's cool and all...but isn't the cena thing kind of taking away from those who are going to be in ring at WM?  

I guess we have to wait to see the payoff, but that and old man main event are really making me ponder just turning off wm after the miz match.  Which you know is awaste, because they are going to throw something cool outside of the match for ut/hhh....and THAT will be awesome.  So annoying when you see it coming...

Oh, something you didn't see coming...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Batista being considered good, or even great for his time...I can almost accept that...but he will NEVER be a legend.



wwe wise he is.. 

HoF + one of the biggest stars in the company = wwe legend 



Jareth Dallis said:


> Don't you guys know, JoMo can't be used as a standard of bad mic skills, since his are passable. We now use, this moment is the start of the beginning of the genesis of Michael McGillicutty.



since when his mic skills are passable? every time i hear JoMo talk i get embarrassed from being a wrestling fan 


what a stupid segment


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I must be the only one who was happy to see Miz and ADR going to WM.  Same with DCR.  SOmething with Kofi'd be nice, if the machine didn't utterly hate him so much.  Swagger should havea real match, Rock's cool and all...but isn't the cena thing kind of taking away from those who are going to be in ring at WM?
> 
> I guess we have to wait to see the payoff, but that and old man main event are really making me ponder just turning off wm after the miz match.  Which you know is awaste, because they are going to throw something cool outside of the match for ut/hhh....and THAT will be awesome.  So annoying when you see it coming...
> 
> Oh, something you didn't see coming...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 5, 2011)

For those of you with the benefit of flash photography.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2011)

YA DAM SKIPPY HIPPY!!


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2011)

No it doesnt, theirs a difference between HoFer, and Legend.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2011)

They're better than McGillicutty's. And it still comes down to the material, they seem to give Morrison, Cena's rejected lines.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2011)

wtf, I/m lost in convo now ppl, new topic: what u think will happen with Sheffield? Nexus, CORRE, or singles competitor?? or partners with Tyler Reks???


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Well i guess they can laugh at me and continue running a wrestling show in a gym that will never *evolve*.



Heh... I see what you did there. Well played. If only you did it on purpose that would've been gold.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2011)

where all da wrestling fans at!?!?!?

too hung over?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 6, 2011)

sheffield will go to corre it will setup a survivor series match perfectly


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2011)

was gunna say, Sheffield was a perfect fit in the original Nexus faction before he got injured.


----------



## Vox (Mar 6, 2011)

They already have muscle in Zeke. The Corre doesn't need another one. Besides, 4 is the ultimate number when it comes to factions.

If he does come back he should tag with Tarver or go into the singles bracket. The Nexus is done.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 7, 2011)

John Morrison's promos being 'passable' seems like a huge stretch to me. The guy is still ridiculously awkward, and that has nothing to do with content.


----------



## Vox (Mar 7, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Morrison's promos being 'passable' seems like a huge stretch to me. The guy is still ridiculously awkward, and that has nothing to do with content.



Agreed.

Because I'm the Miz and I'm awwwwweeeesssooooommmmeeee is such great writing.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

"Big fat bowl of fruity pebbles"

Great delivery has the power to trump shoddy writing.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 7, 2011)

Vox said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Because I'm the Miz and I'm awwwwweeeesssooooommmmeeee is such great writing.



And yet he still got it over. :/

Now, here's your shovel.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 7, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's got potential. The guy he's wrestling there is awful, though. Any more matches on Youtube?



That was the only single video I could find. Theirs a ton of full episodes of OVW TV on Youtube with Ryan Nemeth on it, though.

I agree that theirs some potential there. He's a hell of an athlete, but the resemblance to his brother is kind of alarming. Same look, same face, same bumping style. Still, I'm not surprised at all that they picked him up. FCW should do wonders for him.

Now if only WWE would pick up Mike Sydal...




SilverCross said:


> It wasn't calling them "meanies" it was pointing out that he still hated them. I dont blame him for that, the book was about telling everything that happened, and he made it clear that he still didnt forgive them for what they did to change the industry.
> 
> I do agree, he seems bitter at times, but for that I cant blame him, career ending stroke after never injuring anyone, friends and family dying around him(especially owen.)  and the problems with vince, and WCW failing with him too, I'd have been pretty bitter too.
> 
> ...



Well yeah. I'm not blaming the guy for being pissed about it, but it's a pretty crummy way to finish off a book about your life.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 7, 2011)

Yea, it was an odd ending, after recent events I wish he could add in a few more chapters...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 7, 2011)

WAIT SIN CARA IS MISTICO..................


----------



## FearTear (Mar 7, 2011)

What have I found


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What have I found


Dat face.  Also, charisma is the ability to put over lame lines in current wwe.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Morrison's promos being 'passable' seems like a huge stretch to me. The guy is still ridiculously awkward, and that has nothing to do with content.



he needs that whole "silent warrior" type of role cuz him going heel would seem like a total piss off, the fans are hugely behind the guy and I'm sure if they just let him do in ring acrobatics and wowing with that hardcore style of his, he should be just fine. with that said he's a huge candidate for winning MITB I think this year.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 7, 2011)

Bad news. Undertaker's last match may be at WM27.

_Following Kevin Nash saying that The Undertaker was told by doctors that he waited so long to repair his torn rotator cuff that it can't be fixed, reports are that Taker isn't expected to get full strength back in his shoulder either. Taker's bad shoulder could be the big catalyst for his in-ring career coming to an end._

18-1
Game Over?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2011)

Taker has been on puppet strings for 5 years. Certainly Vince can still manipulate his arms for one last match against Cena.

Nah, if anything he'll just retire 19-0 against the Snoozer.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

next year 20-0 and he retires. biggest match ever possibly against Rock or Cena at WM 28.


----------



## Grandia (Mar 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_ffItJdxFc[/YOUTUBE]

how did i miss this?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What have I found


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

Stone Cold tonight!!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

whoa check this out ppl. :amazed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Kwyb65J_d4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]284I-OZ5_yw[/YOUTUBE]

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

CM Punk trolling in the backstage. What else is new?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Randy Orton: The new John Cena?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

After what just happened, yeah.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 7, 2011)

Excuse me for a moment, 

'bangs head on wall'.

...Okay, now:

Orton, in spite of the fact that he not only got his head banged on a metal locker, got hit by a GTS from Punk on a concrete floor, and yet not only pursues to RKO both Otunga and Ryan, but also completely no-sell the beating he took, proceed to punt Otunga, therefore making Nexus look more like a joke then they already are.

Thank you, now if you may excuse me again:

'bangs head on wall...again!'.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

This shit right here is exactly what is wrong with WWE.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

my Raw started later I'm only at Undertaker promo right now.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg Christian on RAW. Thank you WWE


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

This crowd is awful


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree 
Christian is here and they are like "............. man i'm hungry"


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2011)

So taker promo was OK but when talking about the streak why didn't he state about how HHH tried and failed.  Or does biker taker not exist in the history books?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

The rock is epic.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

I find it head scratchingly odd that given Orton's character, he was chosen to be in that Kmart commercial I just saw.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Sin Cara promo


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Cole trolling the hell outta Josh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Where is Kong? 

And Cole


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

For a couple minutes... I think I was in love with Michael Cole....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Cole is God tier


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Sn... Snook...Sno...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

TNA; We got Angelina
WWE: Oh yeah? We got Snookie

This is not a competition you guys


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

JBL...?
Wait...wut...?


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 7, 2011)

Cole keeps on trollin


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

What is worse

Watching Justin Bieber signing or Michael Cole standing in the ring talking trash?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Cole is awesome you have no taste


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel like Stone will show up, steal that contract and sign it.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 7, 2011)

STONE COLD!!!! STONE COLD!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

My word, JBL is so full of s--t when speaking to Cole. So many lulz are being had right now, heh.

EDIT*
Middle Fingers? Man, WWE has been trying for weeks to to get back to the AA fans' good graces for WrestleMania


----------



## Jade (Mar 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I feel like Stone will show up, steal that contract and sign it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 7, 2011)

When you hear the glass pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

STUNNER INCOMING


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2011)

Rocky, Austin, and JBL

FUCK YES


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

DAT STUNNER AND MIDDLE FINGERS


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2011)

GIVE ME A HELL YEAH


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 7, 2011)

The Rock and Austin at Wrestlemania I just jizzed in my pants


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 7, 2011)

BAH GAWD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! HE'S IN THE BUILDING KING! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The Rock and Austin at Wrestlemania I just jizzed in my pants



I knowwwww


----------



## Xerces (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I watch a video of what just happened?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2011)

Another one!

It's like Loony Toons!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8Ojt-tUw0[/YOUTUBE]

the good old times.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Whoever was throwing those beers should be the Cowboys new QB


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Nostalgia just slapped me in the face like a wet towel.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 7, 2011)

He is under contract with SCSA.  You know how James Brown had the cape guy well SCSA has the beer guy and he goes everywhere Stone Cold goes church, funeral, bingo wherever

edit* so cruel to make swagger say Stone Cold Steve Ausitin way too many esses


----------



## Xerces (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I watch the video to this shit?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> so cruel to make swagger say Stone Cold Steve Ausitin way too many esses



True. But he pulled through like a champ 

EDIT*
Shamus 

EDIT**
Shamus


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 7, 2011)

Thone Cold Theve Authin. Did I get it right?

Oh Sheamus....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Vince hates Sheamus


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't really like this time of the year for the WWE, when it's weeks away from the big show. So far we've had a cumulative 1 1/2 matches (that is 3 matches that were all half match/half promo). It's even worse for "WWE Superstars" where watching an ep is pretty much like watching a Shonen anime that's way too close to the manga chapters.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously did he try to bang Linda or something


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

Vince hates anybody who works out with HHH.  

Vince:  He is working out with WHO  NOW?   That Irish Fella? Hornswoggle? Smell my ANUS? SHEAMUS?  I don't know who that guy is but I DONT LIKE HIM ALREADY.  I SHOUld BE THE ONE WORKING OUT WITH HHH


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Ziggler on Raw? Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSS ZIGGY ON RAW.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 7, 2011)

Stratusfaction coming back. :ho


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone else see the trollface sign in the crowd?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

I say MIZ INterrupts


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, expecting either Miz or Rock himself. Hmm....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

ugh Cena is terrible on the mic


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

MIZ. OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

called it................


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you MIz


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Miz.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm actually glad Miz showed up.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm liking to see Miz.

Respect.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow best Miz promo ever


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotta say, epic promo by the Miz. Managed to quiet Cena and verbally own The Rock all in one go.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

New side of the Miz. 
Now I see a champion talking.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

THE AWESOME ELBOW


----------



## Casanova (Mar 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Anyone else see the trollface sign in the crowd?



I saw it,during the JBL and Cole segment.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

Really surprised with that attitude.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena sucked. Glad Miz shut him up. And soon he'll get his as well.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

Miz shouldn't have mentioned Rock's Grandfather though.  A bit too personal IMO.

Anyways good promo by the miz.  10000 times better than that HIP HOP promo by Cena.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8Ojt-tUw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the good old times.



Back then i felt sorry for Cole, but now, for some reason ( even if cole wasnt super heel atm) Im laffin' hard as a bitch in my basement, lmmfao


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2011)

Everything else had become irrelevant when Stone Cold entered the ring. Now I'm definitely buying WM27.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Anyways good promo by the miz.  10000 times better than that HIP HOP promo by Cena.



Agreed. Even someone as forgivng as me can admit that Cena was off today. All he did was reiterate what he said last week. His mic skills have been deteriorating lately. 

Though seeing him call Rock out on his subpar satellite promo was kinda funny.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOxqDlqp_Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2011)

Good RAW, kinda hope JBL isn't back for only one night tho, all these epic returns are so amazing.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually all these epic returns are kinda showing the fans how lame current WWE is right now.  Especially considering top heel is Cole who doesn't even wrestle......YET


----------



## Egotism (Mar 8, 2011)

Seeing WM just because I think it's going to be Undertakers last match. I usually hate WWE but now that I see The Game came back, The Undertaker, Rock, & Austin I'm intrested. Also I'm likeing the Miz.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2011)

Miz always looks like he's going to have an ulcer.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2011)

He's being too serious. If he could scale it back just a few notches. Havent seen someone so serious since Cena was on Psych in a scene that was supposed to be funny.

I kinda marked out when Morrison brought out Moonlight Drive. I missed that move.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2011)

So Triple H, The Rock, The Undertaker, and Stone Cold are back on a weekly basis?

Or was it just for promotion?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a promotion

Taker = Not looking positive for anytime after WM. He's not in the best physical condition. Before then though, he'll keep making appearances.
HHH = I'm guessing yes, actually.
Rock = I'm guessing he's gonna pull a "The Rock" and not show up anymore (until WM that is). Hoping I'm wrong
Stone Cold = lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

WWE is dropping the ball for this WM. I went from super excited to possibly buying it to now....


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WWE is dropping the ball for this WM. I went from super excited to possibly buying it to now....



Here another ridiculous rule.

_For their current WrestleMania 27 feud, officials have ordered that the WrestleMania 17 match not be brought up and acknowledged because there's a feeling it will take away from the fans believing that Triple H can end the streak._

How can you possibly forget the greatest WM ever?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

The Rock is filming a movie so he has contractual obligations.  What exactly would he do on RAW though?  He is the HOST of WMania and WWE is doing its typical hype up to Mania by bringing in all these people.  

I remember that one year when all they did was brought in Mayweather on all the RAWS to hype up its fight with Big Show.  Result = Mayweather getting booed.  RIGHTFULLY SO THAT MATCH WAS SO BORING.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

whoa, Brian Kendrick was just a contestant on the Price is Right!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Hm, maybe JBL showing up made Miz's balls drop?


....This makes me sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2011)

That makes me wonder what happened to Paul London, Daisy and Deuce & Domino


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hm, maybe JBL showing up made Miz's balls drop?
> 
> 
> ....This makes me sad and happy at the same time.



All i can say is that I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 8, 2011)

Could someone please tell me what Jersey Shore is? I have never watched Jersey Shore, I have only heard about it because some pig face bitch named Snooki is suppose to be hosting RAW next week.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Could someone please tell me what Jersey Shore is? I have never watched Jersey Shore, I have only heard about it because some pig face bitch named Snooki is suppose to be hosting RAW next week.



reality show about guidos hanging out


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

*reads SNooki is gonna be on raw next week*  ... *wishes he spent NEXT monday at his girl's place* . . .


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

Snooki is still hot though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Punk is such a mark.  You KNOW he kept that shirt.

Cena look's so pleased with himself.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Here another ridiculous rule.
> 
> _For their current WrestleMania 27 feud, officials have ordered that the WrestleMania 17 match not be brought up and acknowledged because there's a feeling it will take away from the fans believing that Triple H can end the streak._
> 
> How can you possibly forget the greatest WM ever?



Because Undertaker was not a Dead man at the time but a Biker.  WWE wants people to not remember that.  Nothing to do with the feud just it isn't what vince wants the kiddies to know.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Snooki is still hot though.



Apparently you and John Cena have weird taste in women.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Apparently you and John Cena have weird taste in women.



what can I say? I like em plump.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2011)

What's she gonna do, show up drunk and randomly come onto a guy?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> What's she gonna do, show up drunk and randomly come onto a guy?



I'd happily be that guy.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, we now know if creative puts you in a stable with CM Punk you are about to get completely buried.

So, you send Husky Harris back down to FCW but fatass G-Rilla aka Broadus Clay who unlike fatties like Viscera or Harris can't work is on RAW. Where is the Cornette face when you need it?

Looks like Sin Cara will be keeping La Mistica as his finisher. It's Tilt–a–whirl headscissors takedown transitioned into a single arm DDT floated over into a Fujiwara armbar and it looks awesome.

Sunny into the HoF.

JBL. Awesome, hopefully he will lay a verbal beatdown on Cole.

Holy crap does Austin looks really small. He didn't look that small in The Expendables. Its like he didn't work out a day inbetween.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping Sheamus wins the US title, Hopefully this'll respark the middle carders/actually give the other belts a purpose/prestige as they use to hold back in the attitude era

Also lol at Cole wanting to stop the diva match


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 8, 2011)

What was Cena's "KO" speech like?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

shitty. but in the end Miz kicked his ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vXcerv04qJA[/YOUTUBE]

I swear, he got screwed after his showing on Spin Cycle.  How dare he be honest I guess.  This guy has so much to give.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2011)

oh kindrick 

FUCK TNA! 
and he has an awesome gimmick as well

btw, what's a snooki?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Hoping Sheamus wins the US title, *Hopefully this'll respark the middle carders/actually give the other belts a purpose/prestig*e as they use to hold back in the attitude era
> 
> Also lol at Cole wanting to stop the diva match


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Just saw raw, here's my take.

Oh snap christian.  Oh shit clay.  I really think wwe is taking this social media thing to a whole new level. I think WE are the new "crowd".  I mean, yeah we are, but it seems like wwe is taking advantage of that.  Maybe it's just a fluke, but Christian is an iwc hero, brodus did say he would be back to take out our heroes (on a net exclusive show) and this pops up.  

Sin Cara...they let him show all of his best known moves.  I hope the boys in the locker room are prepared to sell for this man, because he is going to be coming at them.

Uhm, whatever Cole.  Good divas match.

Cena promo wasn't too bad.  It was doubly effective in fact because he baby-talked to the rock.  The pearl necklace thing was iffy, but this wasn't too homophobey and I actually liked it more than the first.

Miz came out and was physically great.  Verbally, he could of relaxed some but the level of frustration is understandable.  He was too stiff doing elbow though.  Then again, he is white.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 8, 2011)

I rate yesterday's Raw pretty high cuz of SCSA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I rate yesterday's Raw pretty high cuz of SCSA.



 just like the one the rock came back? you prepare to be disappointed next week. Snooki and all...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2011)

A snooki is basically this creature that will fuck anything that gets her drunk. Thats the only way to explain it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd fuck Snook if given the chance


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2011)

That because you have no taste. Let's stop talking about idiots who pretend to be italian and from new jersey and tan for no reason.

NXT 5 is made of utter fail.


*Spoiler*: _NXT 5 Cast_ 



* Byron Saxton with Pro Yoshi Tatsu 

* Conor O'Brian with Pro Vladimir Kozlov 

* Darren Young with Pro Chavo Guerrero 

* Jacob Novak with Pro JTG 

* Lucky Cannon with Pro Tyson Kidd 

* Titus O'Neil with Pro Hornswoggle


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That because you have no taste. Let's stop talking about idiots who pretend to be italian and from new jersey and tan for no reason.
> 
> NXT 5 is made of utter fail.
> 
> ...


LMAO, weren't 3 of those guys already on? And those pros are just the bottom of the barrel, for shame WWE. Kozlov was awesome when he just showed up with no music and beat ass, then, he went down down down.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2011)

All of them were. They're copying the survivor redemption island thing.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

Darren Young gets to go again? LAAAAMEEE


----------



## Starrk (Mar 8, 2011)

How can Hornswoggle be a Pro?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 8, 2011)

Darren Young should win this season in an absolute walk-through. Seriously.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That because you have no taste. Let's stop talking about idiots who pretend to be italian and from new jersey and tan for no reason.
> 
> NXT 5 is made of utter fail.
> 
> ...



NXT in general is made of utter fail. WWE should just stick with Tough Enough. You know, the series that's actually on television.


----------



## Darc (Mar 8, 2011)

Stark said:


> How can Hornswoggle be a Pro?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

IF Vince wanted to he could just put the entire cast of Jersey Shore on RAW and Smackdown and do GTL and we'd still watch the show.  Then his PPV would be GTL-mania where the tanning lotions and laundry get switched.  You'd still buy the merchandise.  That's how PIMP Vince is.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a spoonful of sugar and you can get a nutritous breakfast.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

How is young being wasted?  It's so sad.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 9, 2011)

How is letting Darren Young win a show so that people will actually care about him 'being wasted'?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2011)

Watched Raw earlier, I dont get why people were saying Cena did bad, his promo was good. He just kept it clean for the most part, it was a really good promo tho.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 9, 2011)

The prize of NXT Season 5...is appearing on NXT Season 6?

You've got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2011)

No. Jonny Curtis won season 5. Season 5 wins a tag title shot.

But...I could have fuckin sworn Young already had a contract.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Hoping Sheamus wins the US title, *Hopefully this'll respark the middle carders/actually give the other belts a purpose/prestige as they use to hold back in the attitude era*




What mythical "Attitude Era" were *you* watching? The midcard belts back then got passed around like a cheap whore in a crackhouse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2011)

Some people really do think the Attitude Era was perfect. Probably because it was the first time they saw wrestling. I mainly get that when people say "wrestling is so predictable these days". Yeah, of course it's predictable because you're either not a naive kid or you've been watching wrestling long enough to pick up patterns. As like a 10 year old I was affected by shock value in the Attitude Era not surprised by logical twist and turns. it wasn't much harder to predict wrestling in 99 than it was in 09.

I've been rolling my eyes since the start of the Attitude Era in terms of title changes. I mean people really love to praise the Attitude Era yet they somehow forget the Hardcore title was changed like 30 times in 1 night alone or the Rock has like 7 World title reigns and barely any of them are over a 100 days.


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2011)

Attitude Era was perfect 

Hardcore title was rape, when it had to be defended anywhere that was tight, so many opponents!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> No. Jonny Curtis won season 5. Season 5 wins a tag title shot.
> 
> But...I could have fuckin sworn Young already had a contract.



Curtis won Season 4. This is Season 5 starting now.

Young is on Superstars, plus he got a contract over half a year ago (when the whole original Nexus did) so yeah it makes no sense he's even on there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Some people really do think the Attitude Era was perfect. Probably because it was the first time they saw wrestling. I mainly get that when people say "wrestling is so predictable these days". Yeah, of course it's predictable because you're either not a naive kid or you've been watching wrestling long enough to pick up patterns. As like a 10 year old I was affected by shock value not surprised by logical twist and turns. it wasn't much harder to predict wrestling in 99 than it was in 09.
> 
> I've been rolling my eyes since the start of the Attitude Era in terms of title changes. I mean people really love to praise the Attitude Era yet they somehow forget the Hardcore title was changed like 30 times in 1 night alone or the Rock has like 7 World title reigns and barely any of them are over a 100 days.


So very true. I have to laugh at people that think Attitude was the end-all, be-all of wrestling when it comes to things like title reigns. If anything, the midcard belts have been much more stable *now* than they've at any point during Attitude outside of Rock's, HHH's, and Ken Shamrock's 100+ day reigns as IC champions.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> just like the one the rock came back? you prepare to be disappointed next week. Snooki and all...



I was way more exceited to see Austin cuz I always liked him more than Rock. I still like Rock a lot though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2011)

Not disputing the fact that nostalgia's a hell of a drug, but I don't think that's the only reason AE enthusiasts hold the midcard titles back then in such high standing.

I think another reason is (and correct me if I'm wrong) that the WWE/F pretty much traded actual stability for TV relevance. Yeah, the titles traded hands at a breakneck pace, but with that they were also pretty much in the public eye all the time. Having them passed back and forth created the illusion that they were coveted. I'm not exaggerating when I say that in recent years, I've forgotten on more than one occasion who was holding the IC belt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

Are we really having this conversation about AE? Are we really doing this now?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly call it the be all end all, but better than the current era of the WWE. Mainly with the way of how the matches are made and done. And yeah, the midcard belts have been getting more attention, for me they were given more attention when Daniel Bryan first won the US Title. And months later, it seems like they're back where they were beforehand. Just an every now and then type of thing, even rarely seen at PPVs. 

But the thing that really bothers me about current WWE is the actual duration of the matches, especially at PPVs, not to mention how they actually turn out in the end. Like the match between the Miz and Lawler at Elimination Chamber (even though you knew who was going to take the win in the end), or how predictable they can be, especially when you have a main event wrestler like John Cena being involved in a match, especially at Wrestlemania, or any other major event. It's not that this current era is predictable, but it can be too predicable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2011)

people can hate and bash on attitude era all they want.. but it was the most entertaining period.. 

though i agree with the title prestige thing, attitude era lacked it..


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

I read some smackdown! spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the kcuf is Kofi? He's the IC champion but two weeks gone and he's nowhere to be found!


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> people can hate and bash on attitude era all they want.. but it was the most entertaining period..
> 
> though i agree with the title prestige thing, attitude era lacked it..



I disagree actually, the times before attitude eras before attitude era were far more entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I disagree actually, the times before attitude eras before attitude era were far more entertaining.



they were leading to the attitude era anyways, so its only logical to count them..

cuz i take it you're talking about 96-97 right?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Not disputing the fact that nostalgia's a hell of a drug, but I don't think that's the only reason AE enthusiasts hold the midcard titles back then in such high standing.
> 
> I think another reason is (and correct me if I'm wrong) that the WWE/F pretty much traded actual stability for TV relevance. Yeah, the titles traded hands at a breakneck pace, but with that they were also pretty much in the public eye all the time. Having them passed back and forth created the illusion that they were coveted. I'm not exaggerating when I say that in recent years, I've forgotten on more than one occasion who was holding the IC belt.


The midcard titles were complete afterthoughts during Attitude. If the titles changed hands, it was only because it was convenient to do so. There may've been like 2 or 3 feuds total in the 5 years of the Attitude Era that had actually featured the belts in any sort of prominence.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> they were leading to the attitude era anyways, so its only logical to count them..
> 
> cuz i take it you're talking about 96-97 right?


96-97 was part of Attitude, also.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

Attitude era > all eras


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2011)

Currentl reading Jerhico's new book if first 4 chapters are any indication it will be awesome


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2011)

No, I'm referring to the times before that, 80's early 90's, going to the mid 90's.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I've been rolling my eyes since the start of the Attitude Era in terms of title changes. I mean people really love to praise the Attitude Era yet they somehow forget the Hardcore title was changed like 30 times in 1 night alone or the Rock has like 7 World title reigns and barely any of them are over a 100 days.



Let's not go there. The WWE hardcore championship was a gimmick and nothing else with a 24/7 defense rule. If we're talking title inflation, the current PG era is definitely the worst. The greatest transitional champion of all time, Adam Copeland has 11 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS. Half of those wins are only due to Edge making a surprise entrance near the end of a PPV and scooping up the title. 

At least during the Additude Era, the WWE championship was the still the only title that was treated with respect and was suppose to have the most credibility of all the belts. It was considered a big deal when someone won the championship. These days they just slap it on any new rookie, hoping winning the title alone will get them over. 

P.S. Rock is a nine time champ.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 10, 2011)

Edge won one or two of those World titles in the PG era.

And Sheamus and Jack Swagger are the only guys that have had the main titles thrown on them randomly.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 10, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Let's not go there. The WWE hardcore championship was a gimmick and nothing else with a 24/7 defense rule. If we're talking title inflation, the current PG era is definitely the worst. The greatest transitional champion of all time, Adam Copeland has 11 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS. Half of those wins are only due to Edge making a surprise entrance near the end of a PPV and scooping up the title.
> 
> At least during the Additude Era, the WWE championship was the still the only title that was treated with respect and was suppose to have the most credibility of all the belts. It was considered a big deal when someone won the championship. These days they just slap it on any new rookie, hoping winning the title alone will get them over.
> 
> P.S. Rock is a nine time champ.


Like they did with Big Show in '99? Or when Vince won it in '99?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> No, I'm referring to the times before that, 80's early 90's, going to the mid 90's.



to each his own.. i enjoyed the attitude era much more than those times..


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2011)

the only way the title can be seriously looked at again is if some guy got a ridiculously long title run (preferrably a heel) and kept it for 8+ months straight, defending it at PPV after PPV successfully.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2011)

The problem with the title is that everyone gets like 50 rematches and you end up with matches like Cena/Orton on 5 consecutive ppvs that people immediately get sick of. If anything, stop turning people into eternal number one contenders like Batista and give the champions a wide variety of contenders to beat. I'll bet you anything, that all the championship matches at WM will have rematchesx20 post-WM.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 10, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the only way the title can be seriously looked at again is if some guy got a ridiculously long title run (preferrably a heel) and kept it for 8+ months straight, defending it at PPV after PPV successfully.


WE already have decently long-ish title reigns right now(Cena, Sheamus, Orton, and Miz, the last 4 WWE Champions, all have had 3+ month title reigns). The problem is what Ghost is talking about with all the rematches. Also, going 8 months as champion is pretty hard to do anyway given how much these guys work on a weekly basis and the chance of an injury derailing it is significantly higher.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Let's not go there. The WWE hardcore championship was a gimmick and nothing else with a 24/7 defense rule. If we're talking title inflation, the current PG era is definitely the worst. The greatest transitional champion of all time, Adam Copeland has 11 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS. Half of those wins are only due to Edge making a surprise entrance near the end of a PPV and scooping up the title.


 Let's not go where? Want to bring up the Europeon and Intercont titles too? Literally everyone held a singles belt in the Attitude Era. I could say a random name like Venis or Road Dogg and with out even checking I'm sure they held the belt.

The PG Era is like 3 years old, Edge didn't win the belt 11 times. I don't get how he is much different from The Rock either, The Rock won it like 10 times as well. 



> At least during the Additude Era, the WWE championship was the still the only title that was treated with respect and was suppose to have the most credibility of all the belts. It was considered a big deal when someone won the championship. These days they just slap it on any new rookie, hoping winning the title alone will get them over.
> 
> P.S. Rock is a nine time champ.



Vince McMahon won the WWE title so that argument is pretty much shattered. Sheamus is the only person who was new to the WWE when he won the WWE Title. Even then, it's not like they slapped it on some dudes off of NXT, Sheamus has been wrestling for a decade busting his ass in the UK circuit. 

The WWE championship isn't treated with any more respect than it is now. It was a prop during that era, and it is nothing more than a prop during this one.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 10, 2011)

Seriously, Most those belts lost their old meaning, the day Vince decided it was ok for people to know it was all fake.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 10, 2011)

Back in the 1980's...


----------



## Darc (Mar 10, 2011)

So my little cousin had on the _I bring it_ shirt in school and they made him turn it inside out because they said it was promoting violence o__O


----------



## Vox (Mar 10, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the only way the title can be seriously looked at again is if some guy got a ridiculously long title run (preferrably a heel) and kept it for 8+ months straight, defending it at PPV after PPV successfully.



Didn't Cena/Batista do this in 06 and all they got was shit? Especially Cena.

Admittedly not heel but still.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hah. Morrison and Melina got banned from a night club.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2011)

Hulk Hogan had the title for like 3 years. Man...if Cena held the title for 3 years, people would riot.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 10, 2011)

The Fabulous Moolah held the Women's Title for 27 years as the first ever holder of the belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> The Fabulous Moolah held the Women's Title for 27 years as the first ever holder of the belt.



She didn't wrestle for about 26 of those years, though.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 10, 2011)

But still, almost 3 decades with that thing around her increasingly saggy waist?

I'm sure people forgot it even existed at times.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 11, 2011)

Stark I think that a lotta ppl still forget at times that it exists. a divas match is more or less a piss break to me. and i quote cuz I agree cuz I've seen someone in this thread say that before and there completely correct!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey....what ever happened to the Women's Championship?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 11, 2011)

they retired it and replaced it with the divas title instead I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey....what ever happened to the Women's Championship?


It was merged with the Divas Title after McCool beat Melina for it. Layla was the last Women's Champion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2011)

oh....well.....oh...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 11, 2011)

SmackDOWN TONIGHT!!!!

YEAH BABY!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Mar 11, 2011)

Womens title >>>>>>>>>>> Divas title, by a mile.

Be cool if they brought back the European title too but since Kofi is IC champ and MIA it prolly woulnd't matter much.



Stark said:


> The Fabulous Moolah held the Women's Title for 27 years as the first ever holder of the belt.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She didn't wrestle for about 26 of those years, though.



Wait, this is true? How did she hold the belt that long and not wrestle? Seriously.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Cuz I'm a Kofi mark, nabbed this from wrestlezone forum.  Really smart posters in the forum, horribly moderated and the site itself is bunk, though.


Kitten Cutter said:


> In my lifetime, I’ve never seen an actual Black WWF\WWE Champion (The Rock comes the closest) and I fear I may never see one.  The World Heavyweight Title is my next hope at least.  I’m a huge Kofi Kingston fan because of his unique skills and innovative style in the ring, and I always hoped he’d be World Heavyweight Champion soon.  At this rate, though, I won't hold my breath, and I feel like I may never see a Black World Champion again.
> 
> What I like about Kofi is that for once a Black wrestler is over because of his abilities in the ring.  Not for rapping, not for hip-hop, not for break-dancing moves, not for blonde hair, and not for a ghetto look.  He's a normal size wrestler whose background includes a college education and a nice demeanor.  I hate the fact that nearly every thing I've read on this forum involves Kofi going heel (which sems to be the solution of the IWC for EVERY freakin' good guy wrestler who's not Randy Orton or A.J. Styles).  Why does he need to be a heel?  To be more ghetto?  To get more bass in his voice?  Is this what Black wrestlers need to be taken seriously?  More bass?
> 
> ...


I am admittedly bias, but can anyone here deny this post?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2011)

deny what?? there there hasn't been a black champ aside from The Rock?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Deny wwe's (wrestling's) mishandling of black guys in general.  To be specific; # of champs vs those who could have run with it (there's booker as well....kinda?), gimmick's that all seem to have key factors in common (singing, dancing, rapping, crime, thugging, anything for money), lack of commitment despite getting pushes (sup kofi, sup EJ when he was with regal, sup tarver and young being the first ousted from nexus.  even skip was sidelined as an injury, not kicked out...  Hey, remember the MISSING LINK?  Yeh, he's on NXT 5.  

Who knows, maybe I just read something that struck a chord and had to spread the word.


----------



## Vox (Mar 11, 2011)

Seeing JBL on Raw (yes I'm just watching it now) reminds me of how much I miss him. I loved that guy. He did his shit really well.

And, by the by, Cena killed it. And so did Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

wish they bring back the euro title and defend it each week on superstars.. that would make superstars watchable..


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> wish they bring back the euro title and defend it  each week on superstars.. that would make superstars watchable..


No...less promos replayed would make it watchable.
*smackdown*
Best Cena interview ...ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

everytime i read "corre" i breakdown and laugh


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 11, 2011)

I dvr Raw evryweek....its safe to say I will be fastfowarding more than usual this week #fuckingSnookie


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Cuz I'm a Kofi mark, nabbed this from wrestlezone forum.  Really smart posters in the forum, horribly moderated and the site itself is bunk, though.
> 
> I am admittedly bias, but can anyone here deny this post?



100%, no but I will ask this how many black guys are trying to be pro wrestlers, out of that how many have legitimate talent and by that I mean not only athletic ability but that spark that is needed for a pro wrestler to connect with his fan-base and audience (which in this case is mostly white males) so after all of that how many are left?  that list contained only what 15 wrestlers who had careers over the past 30 years.  If you asked me to name wrestlers from the last 30 years who were good enough to be champ I could name way more than 15.  Now is this a matter of some sort of built in prejudice or inequality or is it simply a matter of statistics blown out of proportion.

Hell I can name more hawaiian/Polynesian/samoan wrestlers that should have been champs but were not only exception the Rock oh yeah he is half that too.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQw5PQ9c-tc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2011)

Road to Wrestlemania has been garbage. 

WWE needs to lose tons of buyrates or something to send them a wake up call that this level of writing isn't going to cut it.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 12, 2011)

actually Faarooq was a WWE champion at one point. dunno if that was brought up though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez 3-14-11
Ladies and Gentlemen
Get on your feet and show some respect-
To the man who is carrying Smackdown on his back
He is the only reason you idiots still watch the WWE
He is a Millionaire, Powerful!!! and Very Handsome!
He makes Cody Rhodes look like that troll Hornswaggle in comparison
He is a true wrestling God,
His speed and technical skills are unmatchable,
He makes Edge's wrestling skills look like the Great Khalis in comparison
He is the only man who has Tiger Blood.
A Big Deal, Fairly Quick!!!
He is the one, The Only, The Great!!!! 
He is Albertoooooooo del RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRiiiiiioooOOO!!!!

....wow


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> 100%, no but I will ask this how many black guys are trying to be pro wrestlers, out of that how many have legitimate talent and by that I mean not only athletic ability but that spark that is needed for a pro wrestler to connect with his fan-base and audience (which in this case is mostly white males) so after all of that how many are left?  that list contained only what 15 wrestlers who had careers over the past 30 years.  If you asked me to name wrestlers from the last 30 years who were good enough to be champ I could name way more than 15.  Now is this a matter of some sort of built in prejudice or inequality or is it simply a matter of statistics blown out of proportion.
> 
> Hell I can name more hawaiian/Polynesian/samoan wrestlers that should have been champs but were not only exception the Rock oh yeah he is half that too.


But wwe is heavily pushing away from that.  Or atleast, they SAY they are.  They like to give off the image of a global corporation.  Yes, in general their fanbase is still mostly while, adult, males, but that is not to say other races have not connected with them.  

Despite that, my complaint is how wwe uses black guys.  I don't need them to be champs, but their gimmicks are downright insulting.  Minorities in general seem to get shorted in my opinion.  I totally concur that many Samoans have appeared and looked good.  As we all know, rock was the exception.  Also, I am uncertain in simmons held anything aside from the nwa(wcw?) stage.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2011)

b0rt said:


> actually Faarooq was a WWE champion at one point. dunno if that was brought up though.


Huh? No he wasn't. He's only held the WCW World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, Farooq was WCW champion back in 92. He never had any title except the tag titles in WWE, I think.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2011)

I think he may have been hardcore champion too.  But then who wasn't?

Seriously the closest (apart from the rock) A black man has held the WWE title was when King Booker held the World Heavyweight title.  And for a decade I can't see anyone else getting close.  Unless a 2nd Bobby Lashly comes around and doesn't fuck it up by leaving.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2011)

Majority of black guys don't wanna wrestle. We'd rather be basketball, football, baseball or rapper stars. 

All of which pays more and is way more rewarding than becoming a pro wrestler. 

This is also why you don't get good promo cutters or guys with natural charisma in general in WWE anymore. They'd rather do something else and see WWE as a joke.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 13, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Majority of black guys don't wanna wrestle. We'd rather be basketball, football, baseball or rapper stars.
> 
> All of which pays more and is way more rewarding than becoming a pro wrestler.
> 
> This is also why you don't get good promo cutters or guys with natural charisma in general in WWE anymore. They'd rather do something else and see WWE as a joke.




I some how doubt that.
If you made it to WWE, you've probably been working at this for awhile..
You dont go through the trouble of training for pro wrestling, all the risks that go with that training and performing, the long, hard schedules, if you want to play football or baseball...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 13, 2011)

just gunna say yeah, ppl train their bodies everyday to make it to WWE and work hard at the art n shit too. so if u don't wanna make it, you wont be there. simple as that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 13, 2011)

So... the two most hyped matches on the PPV tonight. RVD/Anderson ends in a double count-out and Sting/Hardy(the MAIN EVENT!!!) ends in 30 seconds. With almost 30 minutes of PPV time left.

Classic TNA.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 13, 2011)

There was about two OK matches on the show. I guess thats a step up...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2011)

TNA needs to get Jeff off of TV :\


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 13, 2011)

We all know that, but the crack management of TNA don't seem to know that.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow that ME was ..."amazing" and horrid.  I really liked the Anderson/RVD match, but the end was bs.  Anderson looks like he hurts himself ALOT btw, he needs to take it easy.

Matt hardy was decent, ink inc was good, i missed the stuff before it.  Wow people are talking about jeff.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Lckr9OLR2Ow[/YOUTUBE]

Marvel at the druggie! 

Sting's face when he got him in the corner and after pinning him was fuckin' PRICELESS.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah TNA, you trusted Hogan and Bischoff and it shows. Never lose your fail.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I some how doubt that.
> If you made it to WWE, you've probably been working at this for awhile..
> You dont go through the trouble of training for pro wrestling, all the risks that go with that training and performing, the long, hard schedules, if you want to play football or baseball...



I think what was meant was the money is simply not there in wrestling. The top guys don't make anywhere near what top athletes make in professional sports. Obviously making it in basketball, etc. is not easy feat... but wrestling is is even slimer and you have to work a billion times harder.

People aren't training to be wrestlers these days really because it's not cool. If anything they'd probably get into MMA.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2011)

I think you seriously underestimate how much some people love the industry.

Sting/Hardy match may have been the funniest thing I've seen in years


----------



## Darc (Mar 14, 2011)

Tazz trying to sell that match at the end was gold 

Jeff has really fallen off, Sting should of went to WWE


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I think you seriously underestimate how much some people love the industry.
> 
> Sting/Hardy match may have been the funniest thing I've seen in years


Didn't see Jake Roberts put on a masterful performance at the Heroes of Wrestling PPV, eh?


----------



## Vox (Mar 14, 2011)

Jesus, Sting looked pissed.

Always knew Hardy was a fuck up. And Matt is still riding his coat tails. Little bitch.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff Hardy has literally flushed his career down the toilet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

what....the....fuck.....WWWWWOOOOOOWWWWW....Jeff just go...just go.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 14, 2011)

good thing I didn't buy the PPV. actually I don't even follow TNA anymore. don't even got the channel on my receiver to watch it anymore, and doubt based off that video that I'll be missing it much.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, the PPV was pretty damn good up until the main events too.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard about the Victory Road PPV debacle, and I was just thinking: Any chance Sting could jump ship after that? Have the dream match with Taker at Summerslam? 

Could be a nice card. Rock vs Cena and Sting vs Taker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

Sting's looks very displeased. 

That was his comeback match too right?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 14, 2011)

for PPV I think it was.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, it was his comeback on PPV. He'd wrestled on the last two Impacts.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Remember when we used to think the hardys were better than e and c?  Oh, how fooled by spots we were.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well... they both *are* better than Edge...


----------



## FearTear (Mar 14, 2011)

For what I know, when the crowd sang "bullsh*t, bullsh*t", Sting's lips said "I agree"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't followed TNA for months, but how is that Jeff's fault rather than the Bookers'?

Not that he isn't a talentless junkie, of course.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2011)

It isn't Jeff's fault that he's a junkie that came to the ppv in no shape to perform?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

So how's TNA's outlook into the future going after this? Could they turn this into a nice storyline?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah...just replace Hardy in Immortal with someone else. Anderson or something.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2011)

FearTear said:


> For what I know, when the crowd sang "bullsh*t, bullsh*t", Sting's lips said "I agree"



Said?

He yelled it out showing how much he was pissed at Hardy and the entire situation.  TNA should have told hardy to fuck off home before he went out there and instead either had RVD/Anderson/Sting in a Triple threat or use it as an excuse to push up a young midcarder (sure the midcarder would lose but look strong doing it)


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...just replace Hardy in Immortal with someone else. Anderson or something.



you think creative will bring in Hardy's drug problem into the story? Sort of like they did with Hall's alcoholism? Whether it's good or not, I can see that happening.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2011)

> WWE legend The Honky Tonk Man has posted the following on his Facebook  account: "HTM has been told Hogan will bolt to WWE if asked. Sources  within TNA have said Hogan will leave [Eric Bischoff]  behind like a  rat. Hogan is on his way out of TNA. Dixie has had to  advance Flair  money to pay his debts. Strange things are happening at  TNA! Hogan's  TNA contract is results and incentive based. Either party  can walk  anytime. HTM said it first Hogan is on the way out."



 **


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a feeling HTM is full of shit.

Gais.. Drew Carey into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Drew Carey....in the HOF....sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2011)

Drew Carey surely deserves to be in the hall of fame more than the flash in the pan, Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

Drew Carey should've went into the hall of fame a long time ago.  
Well, he finally got his well deserved recognition.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> you think creative will bring in Hardy's drug problem into the story? Sort of like they did with Hall's alcoholism? Whether it's good or not, I can see that happening.


From all the reports I've read, they sent his ass home from the Impact tapings.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> From all the reports I've read, they sent his ass home from the Impact tapings.



I read that too, not sure what the implies though. He's given time off, being fired? Forced to go to rehab or something? more details will come out soon.


----------



## Grandia (Mar 14, 2011)

Just saw the TNA main event..........and yeah...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2011)

I bet Sting regrets not going to WWE now


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

No more Hardy belt.  I LIKE that belt.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

How can one company amass so much wrestling fail.  Aren't the Dudley's supposed to jump soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> How can one company amass so much wrestling fail.  Aren't the Dudley's supposed to jump soon



Inpatients. They did not raise their own talent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Inpatients. They did not raise their own talent.



Well shit I didn't plant the veggies I had for dinner but they sure as hell weren't all rotten.

To fuck up that bad is statistically almost impossible


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Apparently Bully Ray injured AJ in a 4 way #1 contender's match with RVD and ANderson.  Yeah...

Oh and...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gunner == new tv champ


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

I marked over the kid crying.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a new gay crush and that would be The Rock pek


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

the fuck is this dramatic music?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome promo by the Rock. Much better than his 2nd one. 

Dat Michael Cole


----------



## Cooli (Mar 14, 2011)

The Rock is the definition of Epic


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow Cole....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok ok I admit....Cole is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Tell 'em Miz!

ug...Khali.  Who WANTS to see this?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW they really cannot get ANYONE to wrestle with the Miz lol............


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder...rock ever plan to show up on raw again? these promos of his aren't that amazing in the first place..and then he cant even show up for 10 minutes to do it in the ring?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok,. I take it back


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I wonder...rock ever plan to show up on raw again? these promos of his aren't that amazing in the first place..and then he cant even show up for 10 minutes to do it in the ring?



He's filming for another movie right now so I'm satisfied with any Rock I can get. pek


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

What difference would it make if the Rock did his promo in the ring or via satelite.  They're both epic either way.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

You know who they should bring back?  the Mexicools complete with riding lawn mowers


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know who they should bring back?  the Mexicools complete with riding lawn mowers


To feud with kai-en-tai?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2011)

Promos are more exciting when done at the show, live.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Seeing Snooki slap Vickie made me very sad....


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Motorola commercial == Mass effect.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Motorola commercial == Mass effect.



Glad I'm not the only one that made that connection. The similarity between that guy and ME's protagonist is scary....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *Seeing Snooki* slap Vickie made me very sad....



 That is all that makes me sad.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2011)

Vickie just got slapped


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> To feud with kai-en-tai?



I was thinking Nexus


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Promos are more exciting when done at the show, live.



You mean like that Miz promo that bored me to death?

The Rock could do a promo in a bathtub and it would still be a thousand times better.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Seamus is the hand of HHH.  Indy guy making a splash?  No no no.

Also, no...Rock's promo was funny due to tools and that we all hate cena.  Objectively speaking, twas lacking.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

HI My name is HHH and as long as I'm around NOBODY NOT USING STEROIDS is going to be on MY SHOW


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

oh my fucking god

"get back to your cage"

whoever said that is god

hahahaahahahaha


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

So does anyone else think the hardy armband things were originally devised to hide his trackmarks?  god help the pg era if word got out all these little kids were rocking a druggies injection site hiding garbs


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

get back to your cage

hahahahahaha :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand Master Sexy. Not a voice from the crowd can be heard


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2011)

And Grand Master Sexy returns to a dead audience.

Have times really changed that much? Come on now.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow....noone in teh crowd remembers...


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

Is cole trying to dance?


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2011)

lol its grand master sexay


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You mean like that Miz promo that bored me to death?
> 
> The Rock could do a promo in a bathtub and it would still be a thousand times better.



It was all right. but last week, Miz did a far better promo. Cena's was also better, but it seemed Miz had the best of the 3.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

Taking bets who thinks brian christopher is gonna have a heart attack after all that dancing.  Someone needs to get him some oxygen.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Motha Fackin, JIM ROSS


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

Would be epic if JR was GM


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

JB bout to scrap?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Cole Ankle Lock!!

Also Swagger is officially the All American American Ninja.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2011)

This segment actually pissed me off.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Michael Cole standing arrogantly triumphant above a beaten and batter Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler....

Times _have_ changed


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

More like....a 3 hour show only has 3 matches schedule.  And all 3 matches only equals to 1 hour TOPS.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, Orton is so protected he doesn't lose in his hometown.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Drew Carey...?

I mean, I love the guy but...what...?


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2011)

lmao zack ryder


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Zack Ryder and SNooki.  For 2 seconds, I was pleased.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Silence and Boos from the crowd at Snooki's appearance.
You do me proud WWE Universe. 

EDIT*
@Trish & Vickie shoe spot: Is it weird that I'm aroused?

EDIT**
OH GOD!!! SNOOKI'S GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA?!?!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

And there we have our Wrestlemania "break before main-event" match.
Sad to see JoMo in it though. He should be in the Main event.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Del Rio's face when Cena's music started === Priceless.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2011)

Dunno, he is in a match with a celebrity and Trish Stratus as his allies so it isnt the end of the world.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock is there tonight this could be epic fast.  If it is a little samoan kid so help me people will die


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 14, 2011)

Anybody have the video of Rock's promo and JR's return?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2011)

What a way to rip off people for Wrestlemania.. You'll be paying a lot of money to see "Snookie" wrestle.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey look! Miz!
Heh, that Rock garb is just classic


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn...I really thought that was The Rock. SMFH


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2011)

Crowds are confusing.

Miz trolls the hell out of everyone
Crowd stays quiet
where is za booing


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Miz is in blackface?    Seriously, though.  That owned the fuck outta that crowd.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> No more Hardy belt.  I LIKE that belt.



What the fuck is that


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2011)

It's sting.  I know...I had the same reaction.


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2011)

miz did good this week, im impressed, but wait til next week when cena no sells


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2011)

And I thought Snookie being on RAW was going to be bad enough (wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but what the hell)

Sting looking like Flair takes the fucking cake.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Crowds are confusing.
> 
> Miz trolls the hell out of everyone
> Crowd stays quiet
> where is za booing



That's just it.

They were cheering and anticipating the Rock running down, beating up everyone, then have a staredown with Cena. But when Miz came out, they felt like tools.


----------



## Darc (Mar 15, 2011)

Trish Stratus is still the sexiest Diva to ever grace the ring pek

Kinda disappointed in Morrison getting shafted, oh well. I enjoyed all the promos.

*ALSO*, with Lawler and Cole in a match at WM I am guessing JR and someone are gonna be covering commentary?  JR


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

Dunno about it being Morrison getting shafted. It gets him on the card in lieu of the loss of MITB, if he was shafted he would be teaming up with the singing idiot.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 15, 2011)

We have seen it folks. Sting actually shot on Hardy.

I might not watch RAW tonight. Cole and Snooki means the annoyance factor will be high and I got DA2 to play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> That's just it.
> 
> They were cheering and anticipating the Rock running down, beating up everyone, then have a staredown with Cena. But when Miz came out, they felt like tools.



Miz and Cole afterwords at the crowd


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 15, 2011)

It would actually make a lot of sense for Jim Ross to call WrestleMania 27 this year, although I've heard they're putting Josh Matthews, Booker T and maaaaaybe Matt Striker on.

Matthews on Play-by-Play and JR on Color would be great, though.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

Snooki lookin fine.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Snooki lookin fine.



Yeah fine like an aged wheel of cheese: Stinky, round, moldy, and old.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Dunno about it being Morrison getting shafted. It gets him on the card in lieu of the loss of MITB, if he was shafted he would be teaming up with the singing idiot.



Plus we know the majority of the match will end up being Ziggler vs Morrison.

Well it fuckin' better.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody here knows where is Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2011)

no where due to his merch not selling, which really sucks


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, Kofi's merch hasn't sold as well as they hoped, so most of it has been marked down to 50-75% off. He's probably selling Del Rio's beat down as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

still the WWE does not get why they can not sell anything but Cena and/or Orton merch?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

Morrison, Punk, and Miz sell as well. Just not on the levels Cena merch does. It could be Kofi's stupid boom boom boom shit has run its course. The guy needs an overhaul.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Morrison, Punk, and Miz sell as well. Just not on the levels Cena merch does. It could be Kofi's stupid boom boom boom shit has run its course. The guy needs an overhaul.



Punk and Morrison sell? I can see Morrison's glasseses selling, but not anything else of those 2.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The guy needs an overhaul.


Maybe  coming sooner than you think.  Kofi's merch has run it's course and sold  well, as has Kofi connecting with the crowd.  Be hopeful?





Stark said:


> That's just it.
> 
> They were cheering and anticipating the Rock running down, beating up  everyone, then have a staredown with Cena. But when Miz came out, they  felt like tools.


I love how Miz's angle is filled with camera shots of unhappy children.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah fine like an aged wheel of cheese: Stinky, round, moldy, and old.



hahahahah lookit this guy!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah fine like an aged wheel of cheese: Stinky, round, moldy, and old.



Does the WWE really need to have snook on the Wrestlemania card? I don't understand why they have her on the show.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

cuz she can beat ppl up.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> From all the reports I've read, they sent his ass home from the Impact tapings.



Just read about this. Hardy is out of his mind lol.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

I WANNA JUST SEE SNOOKI FLEX. THAT'D BE SWEET.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Does the WWE really need to have snook on the Wrestlemania card? I don't understand why they have her on the show.



Probably had the cheapest appearance fee of any celeb or maybe just the cheapest to insure in case of an accident in the ring



b0rt said:


> I WANNA JUST SEE SNOOKI FLEX. THAT'D BE SWEET.



I want to see her not wear 6 inch heels just so I can see how freakishly shaped like a bowling ball she really is complete with the 3 holes to carry her


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

SHE'S KINDA SHORT I KNOW. BUT.. LOL.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

She can also take a punch better than most men.

Evidence that JoMo's merch sells is the fact he gets new shirts constantly.

I can only hope Kofi gets an overhaul, he needs something to make me care about his character again. Right now he's just this guy that shouts boom boom boom, shimmies around, before he runs around like The Miz after he drank espresso.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2011)

nice jareth


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

I CAME TO BOOM BOOM BOOM!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Kofi needs to go heel.  He should destroy Rey Mysterio because he is tiny and you can throw him around a lot.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

Kofi isn't easy to turn heel. And he could do better than destroying Rey. Everyone destroys Rey.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Kofi isn't easy to turn heel. And he could do better than destroying Rey. Everyone destroys Rey.



I get sick of Rey doing the underdog gimmick in every match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Kofi also needs to get different intro music that caribbean shit sucks


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

Ideally, whatever his new gimmick is, he comes back chasing Del Rio.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2011)

He needs to reinvent himself. He can't just rely on being a fan favorite mid card baby face. Morrison at least has the Spider-Man element, what will Kofi do?


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2011)

Kofi will be released before he's given a make-over.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 16, 2011)

> It's not a secret to anyone - internally or externally in WWE - that Vince McMahon is very high up on the work of Alberto Del Rio. I'm told the plan as of this week is for Del Rio to beat Edge at Wrestlemania XXVII in April and win the World Heavyweight Championship for his first reign.
> 
> However, Del Rio is not without critics as some in WWE creative feel his gimmick is too much of a ripoff of the JBL character WWE revamped and pushed to the moon in the 2000s. Nonetheless the majority of the creative team is solidly behind him with the most important name - Vince McMahon - very much behind Del Rio as a future star.
> 
> I'm told there are a few psychological elements at play in the push of Del Rio. One of the reasons Vince pushed JBL so strongly is that Vince saw JBL as an extension of himself (similar to the Ted DiBiase push in the 80s). There had been a lot of pressure on Vince in years past to really get behind Rey Mysterio in a big way because of the strong Latino demographic that watches Smackdown, but obviously Vince always felt Rey was too small. Now there is a situation where Vince is able to get behind a character he can live through vicariously while at the same time pushing a Mexican star who happens to be up to Vince's standards when it comes to size.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2011)

The hell?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

actually that article makes sense. explains a lot of what I was kinda thinking all along anyway.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeh, it feels like stating of the obvious to me


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Does the WWE really need to have snook on the Wrestlemania card? I don't understand why they have her on the show.



Because she draws more interest from the mainstream media and casual person than any current WWE "superstars". 

Which is sad but i've given up on all hope that WWE will ever create anymore actual superstars.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Because she draws more interest from the mainstream media and casual person than any current WWE "superstars".
> 
> Which is sad but i've given up on all hope that WWE will ever create anymore actual superstars.





> This past Monday night's edition of WWE Raw scored a final 3.64 rating, which is down from the previous week's 3.92 draw. The first hour of the show scored a 3.55 rating, and hour two scored a 3.74.



So much for being a "draw". I wonder if the WWE has considered that perhaps bringing in certain celebrities can turn people off the product.


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol @ that article, where will Sin Cara fall in all of this?!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> So much for being a "draw". I wonder if the WWE has considered that perhaps bringing in certain celebrities can turn people off the product.



Didn't Snooki show up during the second hour of RAW?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Didn't Snooki show up during the second hour of RAW?



Not sure, I thought  she had one cameo in the first hour... I didn't see all of Raw. But still I just think it's pretty counter-intuitive to celebrities act as draws on a wrestling show.


----------



## Grandia (Mar 16, 2011)

Gail Kim Twitter said:
			
		

> IDK! ask them.Seems like my whole career I've gotta beg to do what I love "@bAdboileekxp: @gailkimITSME y won't @wwe let you wrestle?"



future endeavor 2011


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Not sure, I thought  she had one cameo in the first hour... I didn't see all of Raw. But still I just think it's pretty counter-intuitive to celebrities act as draws on a wrestling show.



Yeah it is, but that's what happens when you can't create draws anymore.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2011)

People didn't know? Vince hates the fact he runs a wrestling company


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

I doubt it, or with his billions he'd say fuck it by now and go live the rest of his life on some hot island with his private jet.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2011)

He's notorious for hating it bort. Paritcularly because he can't secure a spot for wrestling in the "real world," even though the company is a behemoth.

His fault for saying that wrestling is fake and doing over the top storylines.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

yea not gunna deny that tho. but still I aint gunna just not watch the product just b/c...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree entirely mang .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2011)

Kinda silly to be ashamed of being a wrestling promoter. Especially when he's the top dog in that industry.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

dunno man if i was running dat shit u guys be buyin ever PPV.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Kinda silly to be ashamed of being a wrestling promoter. Especially when he's the top dog in that industry.



Which is a lot like winning the Participation Ribbon for Field Day. Vince has reasons though. Most fans are embarrassed to admit they watch it and the mainstream will never accept him, so he has no choice but to try and pretend he's "Entertainment". Same reason Rock tried to distance himself from wrestling.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

MAN I THINK WE NEED A GROUP HUG IN THIS THREAD CUZ MAN NO SHAME BEIN WWE FAN HERE. C'MON GROUP HUG Y'ALL.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2011)

Being mainstream is overrated anyway. American Idol is mainstream, the less said about that the better.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 16, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Which is a lot like winning the Participation Ribbon for Field Day. Vince has reasons though. Most fans are embarrassed to admit they watch it and the mainstream will never accept him, so he has no choice but to try and pretend he's "Entertainment". Same reason Rock tried to distance himself from wrestling.



According to jerhico's new book the reason the rock bolted was cause bruce willis told him to.  Said studios wouldn't take a chance on a guy who would cost them an assload to insure.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

MAN I'M GUNNA GO TRY OUT FOR SOME WRESTLING SCHOOL NEXT TIME I HEAR ABOUT IT. JUST THOUGHT I'D PUT MY NAME IN YA KNOW, JUST IN CASE. PLUS I'D EVEN IF I DIDN'T MAKE IT, SOMEWHAT KNOW THE ART WHICH WOULD BE SWEET!!!!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2011)

b0rt, why so loud?


----------



## Darc (Mar 17, 2011)

Did anyone ever see this? Matt is fucking insane, even if u don't watch all 7 minutes(but u should) go to 7:00 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEDu0sOISFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2011)

Can' be ashamed of puroresu, it's like ballet...and in all honesty should be done as such by the performers.  Or opera.  And really?  Be ashamed of pro wrestling when reality tv is popular?  Atleast I'm honest in my desire to see chaos.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2011)

Testify! Sure wrestling is a work, but its pretty damn entertaining, and for a moment now and then we believe it's real.


----------



## Vox (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone watch Zack Ryders Z True Long Island Story?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlgdtcl6LKo[/YOUTUBE]

I swear to god, Zack Ryder just got my support. That shit is funny.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

the zack attack is underrated imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Christopher Daniels returned to TNA in the latest spoiler. What happened to ROH?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Daniels returned to TNA in the latest spoiler. What happened to ROH?



 Why are people that go to TNA so stupid?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Testify! Sure wrestling is a work, but its pretty damn entertaining, and for a moment now and then we believe it's real.



Yea, Chris Jericho mentioned in his first book about how he didn't think wrestling was a work, he thought it was all real until he met a "foreign" wrestler that couldn't proper english, and he asked for the guys autograph, in a really slow way, like he was an idiot, and then the guy told him to fuck off in perfect english.

Jericho says he wasn't even 100% sure of his suspicions of it being a work until after he finished his training, and then was told he and Lance would wrestle a draw in their first match. 

He says being a fan in 87 is totally different than being a fan in 2007, and he's not sure it's a good thing.

aka back in "his" day, you thought it was real, and you enjoyed it a lot more as a result, instead of getting pissed that people aren't getting pushes, etc, etc.

I've only been watching since about 2000 or so, my earliest memory is Angle winning the IC title. Though I'm pretty sure I watched it some before then a bit, but my memory of being 12 is a little fuzzy and I'm pretty sure I never watched it full-time until around then. What I do know is that E&C have been my favourite wrestlers ever since I first started watching.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2011)

I was just about to complain about Knockouts match.

Then it ended 

lol @ Mickie's music coming on by the time she was at the end of the ramp.
too many brawls and talking.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 17, 2011)

Vox said:


> Anyone watch Zack Ryders Z True Long Island Story?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlgdtcl6LKo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I swear to god, Zack Ryder just got my support. That shit is funny.



WWWYKI.

And yes, I am absolutely DZP.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't posted here in a couple of days... heh.

Anyways, just watched a hour of RAW on the DVR and Rock's promo was ass. Dude's coming off like a total hypocrite with the "address the Rock like a man" stuff and then reverting to his usual childish bullshit catchphrases. And honestly, when you're resorting to the same cheap heat crap that HHH, Edge, and TED DIBIASE OF ALL PEOPLE have abused, you're not owning anybody. I wouldn't have much of a problem if Rock had actually been funny, but that just hasn't been the case with these last two satellite promos and Miz absolutely owned him when he came out afterward and even got the "What?"ing morons to shut up and boo the shit out of him.

Sheamus/Bryan just finished and it was pretty damn good. Nice to see him out of the doghouse finally.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Jericho says he wasn't even 100% sure of his suspicions of it being a work until after he finished his training, and then was told he and Lance would wrestle a draw in their first match.


He actually knew before he started training. When he was setting the ring up before signing up for the Hart Bros. School, one of the vets explained everything to him after he was complaining about getting ribbed and the vet saw he really wanted to wrestle. 

A guy he was supposed to do a draw with on his second or third show got sent home because when told they were gonna do a 10-minute broadway, the guy asked if the promoter wanted him to "act it out" and the promoter sent his ass home and Chris worked the draw with Lance or one of the other guys he graduated with.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got done watching the Cole/Lawler/JR/Swagger segment. Dat Cole. 

Oh GOD, I have to suffer through an Orton match tonight?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea, I'd agree with Jericho, It was more fun to watch back then, when I didnt know it was all a work...
Not to say I dont enjoy it now, its just not the same as it was back then.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 18, 2011)

> According to numerous wrestling media sources, WGN America has confirmed that "WWE Superstars" has been canceled and will air its final show on Thursday, April 7 (the week following Wrestlemania).



No more Zack Ryder and Chris Masters?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dat Vickie. 

She has learned very well from her late husband.


----------



## Vox (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait. Did I just see Snooki do a better Lou Thesz Press than fucking Trish Stratus?

What the fuck?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 18, 2011)

People knew Pro Wrestling was a work in the 80s....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Sigh....The Rock angle has really killed my momentum to but WMXXVII.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

Vox said:


> Wait. Did I just see Snooki do a better Lou Thesz Press than fucking Trish Stratus?
> 
> What the fuck?



dat Snooki. but fuck shes gorgeous.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 18, 2011)

Snooki is just a typical club rat (who is fat ). Literally dime a dozen.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude, where can I watch Hawkins and Barretta?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Dude, where can I watch Hawkins and Barretta?



my guess if they'll just be on the SD roster jobbing.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2011)

So Hulk Hogan said on twitter that he is now incharge of TNA creative.

And Bischoff was just promoted.

Massive gamble by TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2011)

The Thesz press basically involved leaping crotch first into someone's face.

I'm sure Snooki has a lot of experience with that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Thesz press basically involved leaping crotch first into someone's face.
> 
> I'm sure Snooki has a lot of experience with that.



I want her to do a Lou Thesz Press on me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I want her to do a Lou Thesz Press on me.



Just make sure you have some saran wrap on your face while yo do it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2011)

b0rt is a fat chick thriller.


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2011)

So rumors say they changed the Fatal 4way ppv name to Capitol Punishment since it will be in DC this year


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aaaaannnnd, Botchamania devotes an entire episode to Victory Road 2010. Gotta love Maffew ripping on horriblly funny pro wrestling.

[YOUTUBE]n1NxhSgywo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Watchman (Mar 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Aaaaannnnd, Botchamania devotes an entire episode to Victory Road 2010. Gotta love Maffew ripping on horriblly funny pro wrestling.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]n1NxhSgywo[/YOUTUBE]



I love the comment he made that was basically "I waited a couple of days before posting this just to see if Hardy would be found dead"


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Raiden said:


> So Hulk Hogan said on twitter that he is now incharge of TNA creative.
> 
> And Bischoff was just promoted.
> 
> Massive *mistake* by TNA.



 That's more true.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't like Bischoff b eing promoted. bad move mate.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2011)

in before bully ray harnesses hogans secret power and becomes the final villain


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

lmfao. that is all.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Secret Power? FEATHER BOAS!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

hahahaha ham arms man.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

His arms remind me of plump pigs ready for slaughter, so you got me there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watchman said:


> I love the comment he made that was basically "I waited a couple of days before posting this just to see if Hardy would be found dead"




I have to admit that I was morbidly curious about that happening myself after seeing the state Jeff was in. Dude looked one hit away from being found dead Elvis-style.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I have to admit that I was morbidly curious about that happening myself after seeing the state Jeff was in. Dude looked one hit away from being found dead Elvis-style.



You mean on the shitter


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You mean on the shitter



hahahaha this.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow these Pics I just found of Jeff are shocking

The Charismatic Enigma Everyone:


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> People knew Pro Wrestling was a work in the 80s....



It was more of him talking about being a fan before the internet was entirely different than being a fan with the internet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2011)

Cody looks like Kane

lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you guys see this???


----------



## b0rt (Mar 19, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wow these Pics I just found of Jeff are shocking
> 
> The Charismatic Enigma Everyone:



didn't know that Jeff was from the trailer park. lmao


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2011)

lol. 'tis why we can't have aything that is a semblance of the attitude era again.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 19, 2011)

well thats kinda stupid.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> lol. 'tis why we can't have aything that is a semblance of the attitude era again.




I've been saying it ever since the WWE went PG, the Attitude Era shtick doesn't work in this day and age. Vince molds the company to how things are in the real world and that's the reason why since lawsuits cost money.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 19, 2011)

WWE should just say to GLAAD or to some other concerned issue groups "Fuck You, change the channel if you don't like it, it's Free Speech motherfuckers".


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha.

Although gay jokes are now off-limits, unfortunately I think Cena's material will continue to be shitty regardless


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2011)

Huh... this is actually the last place I would've expected b--ching to be coming from to be honest. What's more, the complaints are actually kinda legitimate. Though it's weird that they complain _now_ when gay jokes pretty much still run rampant in other forms of comedy and they've been relatively lax about it.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 19, 2011)

Wait when furries are known to the mainstream and start demanding respect.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 20, 2011)

Then the apocalypse would be upon us.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2011)

> Due to last month's poor financial quarters, company officials have discussed cutting ties with a number of bottom level wrestlers following Wrestlemania XXVII as a cost-cutting measure. Roster cuts happen every year following WWE's 'superbowl' of pay-per-views.



Makes no sense. They don't use a lot of the guys properly.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe they feel their roster is too big too..


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2011)

Well if they didn't keep putting raw and SM "superstars" on each show that would be a start.  Secondly actually using lower end wrestlers properly and hiring decent writers may just may give the company a boost.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2011)

rumors say they are adding christian to the ME


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Makes no sense. They don't use a lot of the guys properly.



Damn, it's a shame that some of the talent is gonna pay the price for WWE lacking the ability to manage them  better. and also this is my first time hearing about Superstars getting booted off of WGN. That was my favorite WWE show 

I guess it's not so bad since it'll be on WWE.com, but I don't see myself going to the website every Thurday and streaming it, especially since online streaming and I have never been friends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

WWE is sucking and yet at it's worst leagues better then TNA.


----------



## Vox (Mar 21, 2011)

Meh. It'll be sad to see Masters go but thats okay.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 21, 2011)

I found this quite hilarious.

_A publicist for World Wrestling Entertainment demanded last week that a television industry news website not refer to them as a wrestling company.

The website in question, TVWeek.com, ran a story on Drew Carey's induction into the WWE Hall of Fame last week with the headline "Drew Carey Inducted Into Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame. Huh? Drew Carey??!!" The headline drew the ire of WWE publicist Kellie Baldyga, who sent a stern e-mail to the author demanding that the headline be 'corrected'.

Baldyga wrote in her email, “We are no longer a wrestling company but rather a global entertainment company with a movie studio, international licensing deals, publisher of three magazines, consumer good distributor and more.”

During a subsequent phone conversation, the publicist stated, "No, we don't do wrestling events. They're entertainments. And we don't call them wrestlers. They're superstars and divas."

Rather than change the headline, the article was removed from the website altogether. Baldyga sent a follow-up e-mail, reading, "I know the perception is that we are a wrestling company but we are actually much more than that--we are a global media company which is how our Chairman and CEO, Vince McMahon, positions us."_

I guess that makes TNA the top wrestling company in the world. 

.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2011)

What the fuck? And yet everyone will still see them as a wrestling company because nothing they do otherwise is all that entertaining.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 21, 2011)

Silly WWE Corporate, don't you realize for you to be an entertainment company you have to actually be good in your other ventures! Movies? Nope still waiting. Music? Do they even put out music that isn't just a soundtrack with superstar themes on it? As for television, do they televise anything that ISN'T wrestling? As for their magazines, aren't they all about wrestling too?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 21, 2011)

Rumors are that Chris Masters is going to receive a big mid-card push after WrestleMania 27, actually. I highly doubt they'd get rid of him at this point in anyway. The guy is absolutely fantastic these days (that isn't hyperbole by the way).


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

Masters is that seasoned vet baby face. would like to see him stay for sure.

if anything cut guys like Otunga, Uso's, Primo, Khali, Yoshi Tatsu, Hawkins, JTG, Tyler Reks.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2011)

NOt to be greedy or anything but I hope Christopher Daniels stays on ROH.  I'd hate him to leave for TNA and he will just get chewed out as midcard.  Daniels has had good matches with Eddie Edwards and just this weekend a hell of a match against Davey Richards.  Man those two are the future of ROH and hell of a worker.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone interested in playing Pro-Wrestling Mafia or WWE Mafia. Maybe with Mafia group, Babyface Group, Cole Mine etc.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe. could be fun in my spare time.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so in Mafia game mode right now. Let's see how long that remains.

As for WWE, hopefully a build for Sheamus-Bryan at WM. Won't mind to see Kofi in the mix.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if there will even be a money in the bank match at WM this year..


----------



## Cooli (Mar 21, 2011)

Chris Jericho is on Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

yea, he's been outta the ring for a while so to me that just makes it clear that he's not gunna return for quite a short while anyway.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea, he's been outta the ring for a while so to me that just makes it clear that he's not gunna return for quite a short while anyway.



Minimum 12 weeks at any rate

Will the wrestling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) unite to bring jerhico the championship?  We'll see


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

I seriously hope not. I mean he could still be in the main event but just not be the one with the major title kinda thing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I seriously hope not. I mean he could still be in the main event but just not be the one with the major title kinda thing.



I meant dancing championship


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=265cQznMJbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jade (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't watch raw in a couple weeks...so is that a cube Cole is in?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2011)

HHH doing what he do best.....burying young talent


----------



## Sindri (Mar 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HHH doing what he do best.....burying young talent



Poor Ted, oh well atleast he got a few in before he was buried unlike poor Sheamus.


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2011)

Ted is worthless now, he should be lucky he got some time on the show.

_I come from money, I job to Goldust~_


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I haven't watch raw in a couple weeks...so is that a cube Cole is in?



COLE MINE MAN!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2011)

COOOOBBBBRRRRRAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2011)

fuuuuck hhh, cole and cena bore me.  Cole atleast kinda annoys me.


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is Cole allowed to touch Lawler but not the other way around? This is getting retarded.

btw Jack Swagger has amazing theme music


----------



## Darc (Mar 21, 2011)

Also lol @ Rey v/s Orton being a WM 22 rematch, Kurt was in that match too wasn't he? Fucking WWE thinks we dumb as hell


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2011)

Boss promo for Taker and Game.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2011)

did orton just hiss at the camera?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2011)

trips will come out to new theme song next week 

there ain't no mid-carder that can bring my body down 



Raiden said:


> Boss promo for Taker and Game.



yea, its the only thing other than the inter-gender match that kept me awake.. 

ziggler and morrison should just have a singles match and blow the roof up along with sheamus/bryan and taker/hhh

oh yes, trips and taker will have a great match, count on it..


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2011)

Buying Wrestlemania tickets.

I will jump in the match if Trips gets the edge...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2011)

gratz bro..


----------



## Vox (Mar 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> ...ziggler and morrison should just have a singles match and blow the roof up along with sheamus/bryan and taker/hhh...



Ziggler and Morrison have the exact same flaw so I'm not surprised they're in the shitty match. Both are good to watch in the ring. It's just they're soooooooo fucking boring.

At least the E knows how to play their talent to their strengths.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 22, 2011)

How are they boring again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

agree with SilverCross,

morrison is the farthest thing from boring, he just needs a nifty catchphrase a promo style.. to get him going.. his confident smile is epic, he should build up from there.. 

and ziggler, who is IMO a much better in-ring performer than morrison, can really tell a story just by walking to the ramp and wrestling a match.. his body language is(dare i say) austin level.. 

they're both at a point where their momentum can't be easily shattered..

ziggler was a great "to go to guy" in late 2010 with edge, and morrison gets main event level pops ever since the royal rumble..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much. He just needs to bring that aggression he had when he destroyed Otunga and McGillicutty. As for a catch phrase, he could always bring back the old palace of wisdom-isms. Some were kinda funny. Hell they could let him do the Dirt Sheet solo, I mean all you gotta do is have him target heels with the insults.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think i'll order Wrestlemania this year.

The second most hyped match on the card is Cole/Lawler.


----------



## Vox (Mar 22, 2011)

They are so boring. Morrison more than Ziggler. They just don't have no character. Just good in-ring performers. Thats whats stopping them from becoming solid Main Eventers.

And you're agreeing with me, saying 'All Morrison needs is a promo style and catchphrase'. His character right now is shit. It's boring.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> btw Jack Swagger has amazing theme music



I know it's Rage Against the Machine which is my 2nd all-time favorite band. 

Although I'm not sure what Swagger's intro theme title is. 

...

and about Morrison being boring in the other posts... I don't think so.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL @ GLADD bullying WWE into doing an anti-bullying campaign.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

whats GLADD?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2011)

That group that got mad at John Cena for making gay remarks. Of course I probably spelled it wrong.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> Also lol @ Rey v/s Orton being a WM 22 rematch, Kurt was in that match too wasn't he? Fucking WWE thinks we dumb as hell



This reminds me of Chris Benoit's disappearance from WWE history; who can forget the Wrestlemania 20 main event, Triple H vs Shawn Michaels, where at some point HHH just started tapping for no reason, making the World Title vacant until Summerslam?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2011)

Elim Rawne confident he will laugh his ass off if they don't.

What an awful card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

Vox said:


> They are so boring. Morrison more than Ziggler. They just don't have no character. Just good in-ring performers. Thats whats stopping them from becoming solid Main Eventers.
> 
> And you're agreeing with me, saying 'All Morrison needs is a promo style and catchphrase'. His character right now is shit. It's boring.



calling a wrestler boring means every thing about him is boring..

orton is boring..

Morrison can still be sold as a maineventer

tista was sold as a maineventer and nothing was exciting about him except maybe squashing trips.. 

he lacks in certain areas, but that does not mean he's boring nor he can;t be sold as a maineventer..

btw, what if cena really turned heel back at hell in a cell, with him reigning as champ, than morrison wins the RR and beats him.. 



S.A.F said:


> Elim Rawne confident he will laugh his ass off if they don't.
> 
> What an awful card.



i believe in sheamus and danielson.. 

let them a intercontinental match as well, and it will be okay 

maybe kofi/barret


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2011)

That would have been an epic storyline, have Cena play the delusional heel, where he thinks he is still a good guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That would have been an epic storyline, have Cena play the delusional heel, where he thinks he is still a good guy.



with cena right now, they can play an evil superman.. he can squash bitches and main eventers.. get booed so damn bad..

and when all hope is lost, all maineventers fucked(even taker), comes in this mid carder, lookin like a rockstar kickin ass, and smilin not giving a fuck, going one on one with evil cena.. would make a kick ass feud.. 

i like morrison with a beard. 

summerslam better have this card 

cena vs. morrison
taker vs. miz

wrestlemania

miz vs. morrison
taker vs. cena


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2011)

That would be a good match. When they did that battle royal before elimination chamber, Morrison and Cena looked like they could play off one another and put on a good match. Maybe they can give Morrison the Twist of Fate since neither Hardy is in the WWE anymore.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 22, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I know it's Rage Against the Machine which is my 2nd all-time favorite band.
> 
> Although I'm not sure what Swagger's intro theme title is.
> 
> ...



It's not rage but a rage cover band that I think swagger plays in


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

thats sweet. gotta admit I didnt know that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That would be a good match. When they did that battle royal before elimination chamber, Morrison and Cena looked like they could play off one another and put on a good match. Maybe they can give Morrison the Twist of Fate since neither Hardy is in the WWE anymore.



yes, give me a reason to hate morrison.. 

clarification, i hate anything and everything hardy related.. period.. 

hence why i despise TNA right now.. 

but yeah, one thing about cena is that he can put on a great match with almost anyone.. he did get good feuds out of orton,tista, and edge after all..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, just tried to think of a good cutter variation for Morrison that is flashy enough to go in his move set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

his move-set is fine, i just hate the star ship pain, it doesn't look livery serious IMO..

he can also re-use that neck breaker he used to do..

i also realize he doesn't have a suplex(not sure), maybe use northern lights to go with the name scheme


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> calling a wrestler boring means every thing about him is boring..
> 
> orton is boring..
> 
> ...



holy shit  

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 



* Wade Barrett b. Kofi Kingston to win the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2011)

I know, Starship Pain gets a pop, but its unreliable, especially if the person being hit with it is too close. I always figured he could use the moonlight drive to put people down so he can hit starship pain at least.

That could be one of those normal moves. The funny thing about suplexes, SvR always gives him a suplex.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know right!? It only took him til wrestlemania season to win a title.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2011)

He could use something similar to the Twist of Fate, it'd fit in well. He could also try that neck breaker Tyson Kidd uses/used.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2011)

There are a number of moves I think he could pull off.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8s-1FSLqfo[/YOUTUBE]

Thats the neck breaker I was talking, by the way. Pretty sure Morrison could pull it off.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2011)

what would be the point of him adopting a move he can't do to half of the roster? espeically when john morrison has a ton of moves already.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2011)

It looks cool?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2011)

John Morrison's finisher is a knee. Get used to it.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)

This WM is just not doing it for me.

The only matches I am interested in are Edge-ADR, Taker-HHH, and Bryan-Sheamus.

Cody Rhodes has a great character but he is probably going to be squashed by the masked midget.
Punk is great on the mic but this feud with Orton has been snooze inducing since Orton has won every single match.
Cena-Miz? Who cares?
Lawler-Cole? Going to be horrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope Michael Cole takes like 12 consecutive piledrivers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Michael Cole takes like 12 consecutive piledrivers.



only to kick out and school boy king


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrestlemania doesn't look amazing, but its still not bad, pretty good feuds for the most part, i'll be looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2011)

wait, what's a "Capitol Punishment"?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> only to kick out and school boy king



hahahah priceless camera shot of Cole.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait, what's a "Capitol Punishment"?


Punishment in/on/at/of/for/from/by/with Capitol Building which is where US Congress convenes for their Session. It is located in Washington DC.


BTW, there is a WWE PPV by the same name in Washington DC around June.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2011)

so kind of a patriotic PPV or something?


----------



## Sarun (Mar 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> so kind of a patriotic PPV or something?


Yeah, but seems only fitting at DC or some state capitals.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2011)

b0rt said:


> hahahah priceless camera shot of Cole.



He practices with his jaw a lot, if you catch my drift. :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2011)

excluding summerslam and wrestlemania..

over the limit and capitol punishment are the only non-gimmick PPVs..

should just change them..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

just played the all stars demo, and i gotta say, this is game is actually, you know, good.. 

i played the demo alone more than svr11, gameplay is very addictive, still didn't get the hang of it.. there also seems to be a CAW mode.. will check our more gameplay vidz..


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 24, 2011)

Tried it the other day, it was ok. If I see it after a few price drops, I may pick it up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

the super oversells make this awesome.. my first match will be hogan(me) vs. shawn michaels(cpu at easiest level) in a summerslam arena


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 24, 2011)

> The latest word going around is that former TNA knockouts champion Awesome Kong will make her WWE debut in April, after Wrestlemania 27, reports the Wrestling Observer Newsletter. She has been given different start dates, so nothing is official at this point.



Waiting for the best female worker in the world to debut is kind of killing me. As much as I love Maryse and Layla (who are about as good as character actors as anyone right now), they aren't enough to hold my attention in the Divas division.

GIVE ME KONG


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 24, 2011)

Kong, Natty, Beth..would make for some great matches.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 24, 2011)

Beth Phoenix is horribly overrated, IMO. :/

I haven't been into her since Glamarella a few years ago. I wouldn't even be surprised if she ends up getting cut in the next round of releases. Her and Melina.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

Natalya is even more overrated.. IMO..


Kong is gonna own no doubt.. she should be the next goldberg of the divas division..

face and a unbeatable streak 

give her the same theme and she's set..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> the super oversells make this awesome.. my first match will be hogan(me) vs. shawn michaels(cpu at easiest level) in a summerslam arena



cole


----------



## b0rt (Mar 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> Natalya is even more overrated.. IMO..
> 
> 
> Kong is gonna own no doubt.. she should be the next goldberg of the divas division..
> ...



she should be a beast face that never loses that'd be really good for the divas division for sure. I heard a rumor she might be heel though sadly as a bodyguard for Lay-Cool. which would be stupid she'd have more the Mason Ryan role than actual Goldberg beast role.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

bodyguards are so outdated.. but if she starts that way, and demolishes lay-cool at some point and then starts a goldberg road.. that would be fine as well..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> cole



i think i need to resize it 



> What Is His Role With WWE, Post WM?: "It's all up in the air. It depends on what makes sense to the audience. You always think audience first. Much like this return to wrestling, I'm always looking forward to do big and better. [Laughs]...After Wrestlemania, you'll see what I'm talking about… Coming back into the business, I wanted to partner up with [WWE chairman and CEO] Vince [McMahon] and create something special that's never been done that's big on a global scale. And hosting Wrestlemania answered that. In addition to that, it's not only hosting. It's evolved into me whopping somebody's ass. I'm looking to do something big and special with Vince after Wrestlemania."



Rock vs. Cena @Summerslam?


----------



## Darc (Mar 24, 2011)

Melina is too fine to ever be released.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2011)

> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson spoke to Associated Press sports writer Dan Gelston this week about his return to WWE, the build to WrestleMania and beyond.
> 
> The most newsworthy part of the interview, which you can read at Sports.Yahoo.com in its entirety, is that The Rock is more open to wrestling another match than he's been in the past several years.
> 
> ...



HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

let him wrestle each mania or/and summerslam..

and am a happy camper..


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2011)

WWE needs Cena vs The Rock more than anything, looks quite likely now.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2011)

I was just remembering the early 2000s, and I wish Christopher Nowinski never had to retire. He could've been the best World Champion ever, OK maybe not ever, but he could've been a great champion. >.>


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2011)

Ahaha Hogan appeared on Idol .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Y2J saves us again and soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2011)

Angelina Love has turned into Winter's lesbian zombie slave? 

This is a storyline I can get behind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

so what happened?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2011)

Velvet Sky was getting beat up and Angelina walked out to make the save, but then Winter came out and I guess she has Angelina mind-controlled or something because she made her turn around and then did the "Come here" motion with her finger and then they looked into each other's eyes like a bunch of sexed up lesbians. 

Edit: LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2011)

so, are they building up for a kiss or something? 

kinda sad, that TNA's best is a knockout lesbian angle..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2011)

Everybody's best is a lesbian angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you got me thar


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I was just remembering the early 2000s, and I wish Christopher Nowinski never had to retire. He could've been the best World Champion ever, OK maybe not ever, but he could've been a great champion. >.>


Say what now?

He wasn't really much good at... anything. Not to say that he couldn't develop into something good before the concussions happened, but still...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Say what now?
> 
> He wasn't really much good at... anything. Not to say that he couldn't develop into something good before the concussions happened, but still...



Well, he still didn't have much experience, he was on Tough Enough.. then didn't win it, as Maven did, but then he debuted in WWE like a year later. 

I meant it more, he had a good look, had some charisma, and if given a chance to get more experience, used correctly, he could've been a believable champion. He had promise, and it sucks it was wasted due to a concussion. Though due to the conussion he's done some good things for the research into concussions and such. 

I mean, he wouldn't have been the worst champion ever had he won it after developing more and getting a properly booked push if they wanted to.... >.>





Haha, looking back, Kerwin White was ridiculous, here Ziggler was his caddy, lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWPAWDfJFi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 25, 2011)

How old is Ziggler? Isn't that like 7 or 8 years old? Lol.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't gauge potential like that. You can have all the potential in the world, doesn't mean you will reach it. Saying Nowinski could've been a convincing World champion is like the equivalent of saying Brutus Magnus could be WWE Champion if he was signed to a developmental contract. Who knows.


Dolph Ziggler is 30, and Kerwin White was an awesomely bad gimmick.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You can't gauge potential like that. You can have all the potential in the world, doesn't mean you will reach it. Saying Nowinski could've been a convincing World champion is like the equivalent of saying Brutus Magnus could be WWE Champion if he was signed to a developmental contract. Who knows.
> 
> 
> Dolph Ziggler is 30, and Kerwin White was an awesomely bad gimmick.



Kerwin White def was an awesomely bad gimmick. 

Nowinski is awesome, so I don't care what anyone else says. 



Does anyone else find it hilarious that Brodus Clay, the guy who came in second last NXT is on the main roster, and the winner hasn't even has his debut match on the main roster? Wasn't he supposed to get a tag title shot with his pro?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 25, 2011)

From caddie to 3-minutes World Champion... not bad


----------



## b0rt (Mar 25, 2011)

lol I remember dat!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2011)

Kerwin White was great.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 25, 2011)

It happened during my hiatus for WWE, so I missed it.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeh, I missed it too.  Along with Kennedy, MVP, Londrick, and a slew of other things..... all because I don't watch hhh.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 25, 2011)

Brodus Clay didn't even need NXT, as he was going to successful with or with out it. That, and I guess they wanted Alberto Del Rio to have an enforcer heading into WrestleMania this year.

The only thing Johnny Curtis has going for him is that he's the winner of NXT. I assume he'll get his tag title shot, lose, join the Superstars crew (provided Superstars becomes an internet show) and if he improves he improves. If he doesn't, then he's done. Considering he's been in developmental for about 5 years I'd say it's probably make it or break it time for Curtis.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2011)

Kurt Angle got arrested for being drunk in a car.



Kind of sad.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Brodus Clay didn't even need NXT, as he was going to successful with or with out it. That, and I guess they wanted Alberto Del Rio to have an enforcer heading into WrestleMania this year.
> 
> The only thing Johnny Curtis has going for him is that he's the winner of NXT. I assume he'll get his tag title shot, lose, join the Superstars crew (provided Superstars becomes an internet show) and if he improves he improves. If he doesn't, then he's done. Considering he's been in developmental for about 5 years I'd say it's probably make it or break it time for Curtis.



Yea, Brodus Clay is actually surprisingly good. He has a unique look.. He's also really good at cutting a promo, I really liked the one he did on the finale of NXT when he found out he didn't win NXT. I have high hopes for him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 25, 2011)

The future of the business:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL nice 

@Kurt, why does he look so happy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2011)

Because he's drunk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

oh LOL, i wouldn't know about that


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2011)

ill be surprised if Brodus Clay lives till the age of 40


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2011)

Classic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TuFxR-p6Co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ that was awesome


----------



## b0rt (Mar 26, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Kurt Angle got arrested for being drunk in a car.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sad.



it happens sometimes. I wouldn't go on judging the guy just based off that though. its just more unlucky than anything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> LOL nice
> 
> @Kurt, why does he look so happy?



The Somas haven't worn off yet...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> LOL nice
> 
> @Kurt, why does he look so happy?



Wouldnt you be happy you didnt have to attend that nights taping of impact 

I would


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

i just saw impact..

the best impact in weeks and abyss shows up


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've found that every Impact is a good Impact until the show actually starts.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 26, 2011)

Kurt Angles response on Twitter:



> Thank U to my supporters. I was not drunk. I was in ice storm and my car slid into 3 ft of snow median. I called police 4 help. They had other plans. I was stuck and wanted to go to my hotel. I was not passed out drunk. I was co-herent. I'm sorry if I let you down. Don't believe everything You read. My life is good and this is a speed bump in the road. The truth will come out. GOD Bless. I take responsibility For this. My job is to stay clean and never put myself in jeopardy. TMZ blew it out of proportion. After my hearings, I will give You proper story. GOD Bless. Kurt Angle. I Love You all


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 26, 2011)

I sure hope he's telling the truth, every time I look into Kurt's eyes, I feel like I'm looking at someone who had take too many drugs in their career. That's just my view.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Starrk (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


>



Wait for WWE to gloss over this bullshit.

God forbid we don't see Cole on a WWE program for once.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


>



Hahahahahahahaha. :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


>



oh LOL... 

but isn't twitter used for like people who are 13 and above



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I've found that every Impact is a good Impact until the show actually starts.



True, but i sometimes watch it once in a while if liked the spoilers..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2011)

I only watch TNA cause I don't got anything better to do on Thursdays.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahaha Michael Cole got in trouble for that  .

Where is _DX_ when you need them?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2011)

DX is a group that sells glow sticks, I doubt they would do anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2011)

glow sticks sound very naughty


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

I wanna see Cole interrupt a diva match again.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I wanna see Cole interrupt a diva match again.



yeah preferably a match with awesome kong and then she can sit on his head


----------



## Shadow (Mar 28, 2011)

Kevin Dunn commented for TMZ saying that if Cole wasn't getting pushed into Mania he would have been immediately terminated.  Front Office thinks he is letting the push go to his head.  WHEWWWWW  Somebody getting fired never felt so good.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 28, 2011)

If saying things like that resulted in termination at WWE then Michael Hayes would have been fired a long time ago.

Cole's got 14 years tenure at WWE, he'll have to do a lot worse than that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

yea Cole if anything should be in the HoF.

If I was WWE, I'd be valuing a guy like Cole as much as my champions.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 28, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> yeah preferably a match with awesome kong and then she can sit on his head



I don't think they've done an erotic asphyxiation storyline yet, so okay.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

I DARE Kevin Dunn to be doing anything more than working TMZ.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

who is Kevin Dunn??


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Guy with a lot of control in WWE.  Like VP level of everything that goes on TV.  Once was quoted on saying something about not feeling the seamus character and this was followed by...the beginning of 2011.  Totally someone who tries to hide behind the scenes.  

The fact that HE responded to TMZ screams work, but props to wwe for working the tabloids and social media.  Props for knowing where their crowd lies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2011)

you know what? vince should have a shoot battle royal at wrestlemania featuring all those who are in contention of losing their jobs(divas and staff included).. winner gets to keep their job, and get a mainevent push all the way to summerslam..

now this i would fuggin buy


----------



## Sarun (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Nah, that would mess up the time slots unless there is a time limit like say 10 mins and if match doesn't end, everyone is fired even ones who doesn't get eliminated.


Oh, I kid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2011)

that would be better, much more of a blood bath.. add in two smarks from the audience just to get killed as well.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally getting around to watching RAW from last week. Punk attacking Orton in-front of the tour bus and apparently getting Randy's "wife" all hot 'n' bothered was hilarious.

Also, Michael Cole owns your fucking souls, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2011)

Speaking of Michael Cole, read this.
_
Many within World Wrestling Entertainment feel that Michael Cole's ego has gotten out of control in recent months. There have been reports of "The Voice of WWE" having tremendous heat amongst the locker room. In light of Cole's Twitter miscue over the weekend, one company source gave his opinion on how the lead WWE annnouncer conducts himself behind the scenes.

"Is Cole getting a big head? HELL YES," the source exclaimed. "Ever since he was reading the GM e-mails he started begging to become GM and walks around like his sh-- doesn't stink. He has an opinion on everything."

The source also indicated that Cole berates creative writers who hand him scripts, as he feels he can say whatever he wants on television. Many feel Cole's on-screen persona has gone to his head as how he portrays himself on television reflects his behavior behind the scenes.

The source indicated that incidents such as his flagrant remark on Twitter would be cause for termination if Vince McMahon was looking for an excuse to release a talent. However, the organization has too much invested in the Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole program to abandon it._


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> you know what? vince should have a shoot battle royal at wrestlemania featuring all those who are in contention of losing their jobs(divas and staff included).. winner gets to keep their job, and get a mainevent push all the way to summerslam..
> 
> now this i would fuggin buy



 they sort of do it is the yearly wrestlemania dark match


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2011)

Heard Vince almost clipped his ass if not for him signing up to wrestling at WM. Also, lol @ calling Josh a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over Twitter


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

The Rock will be on tonight let the epicness begin


----------



## Shadow (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicago always has a good crowd.......


This Raw will be better than Mania believe it!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

at chicago crowd refusing to treat punk like a heel


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> at chicago crowd refusing to treat punk like a heel



Chi-town is a smark city.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicago, Philly and Toronto Smark Cities


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> Chicago, Philly and Toronto Smark Cities



Don't forget MSG crowds.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2011)

Good point


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> at chicago crowd refusing to treat punk like a heel



My city does me proud. 


Wish I was there. We kinda dropped the ball in keeping up to date on WWE's schedual, and by the time my sis found out about it, it was too late


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2011)

what a strange raw


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

Did Cole say he loves Vicke's tits?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Snooki   I hope she dies of ethanol poisoning the night before wrestlemania


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Something tells me her body uses it as a source of fuel.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2011)

That brawl was kind of . . .


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

All of my hate....
All of it....

But hey look, The Rock!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

I love this crowd


----------



## Shadow (Mar 28, 2011)

Homeless Power Ranger AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2011)

A homeless Power Ranger 

Oh boy. How I wish I could make it last


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Rocky... Cena... in the ring... together....

I COULD'VE BOUGHT TICKETS TO THIS!!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

oh shit here we go


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

Snooki looked fine as usual.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonder if they tag team beat down the miz


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

oh please no. lol


----------



## Shadow (Mar 28, 2011)

SMART CROWD CHANTING CENA SUCKS!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

CENA SUCKS
CENS SUCKS
CENA SUCKS

That's what happens when you step into the ring with the alpha male Cena


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena verbally owning the Rock....? I... wha...?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Snooki looked fine as usual.



Probably should post this in the bath house god knows it might get me banned for posting explicit material.  But, just for you bort here is some dude fingering snooki



enjoy


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

12 members viewing thread. wow.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 28, 2011)

'Smart' crowd?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Probably should post this in the bath house god knows it might get me banned for posting explicit material.  But, just for you bort here is some dude fingering snooki
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy



hahahahahaha


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2011)

Why couldn't it be Cena v. Rock instead of Miz?


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 28, 2011)

wow...cena.....not bad...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaaand, here's the miz


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 28, 2011)

I assume it'll be Cena-Rock at SummerSlam. Especially with it being in LA and all...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

GTFO Miz you don't belong


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

I was sorta hopin for a triple threat.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2011)

*SIGH* Why da fuck Miz had to come ruin the segment? lol


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol. Where the fuck Cena go?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn...Miz and Reily gettin at Rocky. lol ....here it comes...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Peoples elbow  just jizzed in my pants


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2011)

OH SHIT...Cena got rock! LOL AHAHA


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol. Nvm.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena gonna get his shit wrecked at Mania


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 28, 2011)

damn that segment was all over the place....just the way I like it!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish it was a heel turn.  Cena's just heeling to us iwc kids.  On purpose.  And loving it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

And the s--tstorm begins 

Am I the only one that thought Rocky looked kinda stiff...? I hope he loosens up when he lays the smackdown at wrestlemania.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 28, 2011)

So CENA heel turn anyone?
I mean I could see him still being face after this but thats assuming the WWE doesn't care about him being booed all the time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2011)

Now do that to the Taker's streak, Cena.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena go get a gig on some Disney channel if you want kids as your audience.... ....says he's 'damn proud' of it...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow...wrestforum totally had people whining and joshing over the botched kippup...didn't look too missed.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2011)

that kip up needed some work but im happy, i fangasmed

please let cena go heel my wrestling dreams will be fufilled besides jomo winning a top belt


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I wish it was a heel turn.  Cena's just heeling to us iwc kids.  On purpose.  And loving it.



Don't we all. That last shot of Cena standing over The Rock all stone-faced was admittedly bad-ass, then he kinda ruins it by smiling at the camera. Still, I think this is enough for now. As far as people who dislike this "PG-Era" are concerned, he _is_ a legitimate heel. That's how WWE wants it.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 28, 2011)

Rock's punches didn't feel or look like The Rock's punches...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2011)

Zero x said:


> Rock's punches didn't feel or look like The Rock's punches...



So I _wasn't_ the only one. Honestly, I blame Alex. Dude can't do nothin' right, not even take a beating. Rock was kinda stiff during his elbow though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena's almost a perfect character in how well he draws reactions.  Too bad I'm over him and smart so I just deadpan him.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

SuperCena prevails and stands tall to close the show.

what a disappointment.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn...The Rock looked really stiff. It must be the ring rust.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2011)

b0rt said:


> SuperCena prevails and stands tall to close the show.
> 
> what a disappointment.



Indeed.

It also doesn't help that this Wrestlemania has a subpar card. 

Only two things interest me.
The ending to the Nose vs. Deadman match
Rock's involvement with the main event.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It also doesn't help that this Wrestlemania has a subpar card.
> 
> ...


>.>  That may be partially wwe's fault...but come on guy...fuck the attitude era.  Get OVER it.  I'm here to see miz, adr, punk, ziggles, jomo, seamus, co(?)rrrr(?)e, and the rock.  Yeh yeh, that means i get shit in my sugar for my tastes, but wrestling moves in cycles is my point.

You recall WHY this thing seems so weakly booked?  Lemme holla at you about 2005/2006, then 2008 when the company refused to push talent up to real me status if it wasnt cena or orton.  Arguably, this card can be called weak...and that's wwe's fault.  But they are working on that mishap...and if you don't like the rising stars.....well you can go watch tna for some more AE throwbacks.


----------



## Darc (Mar 29, 2011)

Rock had a lil ring rust, so what? He'll get it back cause I'm expecting him to stay around. Great promos tonight by HHH/Taker/HBK and Rock/Cena/Miz.


I honestly think HBK will cost HHH the match at WM and then it'll be HHH vs HBK SummerSlam since Shawn might be coming back, that be legit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> >.>  That may be partially wwe's fault...but come on guy...fuck the attitude era.  Get OVER it.  I'm here to see miz, adr, punk, ziggles, jomo, seamus, co(?)rrrr(?)e, and the rock.  Yeh yeh, that means i get shit in my sugar for my tastes, but wrestling moves in cycles is my point.
> 
> You recall WHY this thing seems so weakly booked?  Lemme holla at you about 2005/2006, then 2008 when the company refused to push talent up to real me status if it wasnt cena or orton.  Arguably, this card can be called weak...and that's wwe's fault.  But they are working on that mishap...and if you don't like the rising stars.....well you can go watch tna for some more AE throwbacks.



I didn't mention anything about not liking the rising talent or fapping to the Attitude Era. The card seems weak to me because IT IS weak. If Vince made one change to the card, he would break records. 

The Rock vs. John Cena

I would pay $100 just for that match alone.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2011)

That will be fun to watch, but eh....i just can't get behind it.  Maybe i will be converted after seeing rock more in the ring...

Smackdown spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kofi beats Wade barret....by dq and santikoz + kaneshow staredown the corre.....wait so kofi gets jumped and then ignored ....sigh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2011)

HBK knowing HHH has no chance at WM and not giving him any reassurance was so awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2011)

Shitty WM card. The roster IS ass compared to the late Attitude Era's roster or the Golden Era. Say what you want, Dolph, Morrison, Kofi, Swagger, Miz, A-Ri, Sheamus and Bourne are all lacking actual gimmicks, personality and charisma. Oh and most of their names are fucking awful and would never look good on a world title. 

[/bitching]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd rather watch very good in-ring workers (despite being generic) than shitty workers with funny gimmicks.

With that said, John Morrison would fit perfectly in the Attitude era.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 29, 2011)

The Rock just brought back the WWE from its grave


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the Rock. Really, I do. That being said....Damn...The Rock got SONNED!

Cena basically took dudes whole aura away with one speech. Had him resorting to fighting and shIt like a kid who couldn't get his way. Then he hits him with an AA after that flabby & sick People's Elbow. He looked like he was about to 

lol Just being honest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2011)

After Cena was ass kissing, he started saying some real shit. Rock didn't have no come back to that shit lol.

As for S.A.F's post lol. The Attitude Era had horrible Wrestlemania's, the only good one was WM 17 if u could even call that Attitude. 

Watch, this Wrestlemania will probably be one of the best ones. Name value doesn't mean much in terms of actual quality.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 29, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I love the Rock. Really, I do. That being said....Damn...The Rock got SONNED!
> 
> Cena basically took dudes whole aura away with one speech. Had him resorting to fighting and shIt like a kid who couldn't get his way. Then he hits him with an AA after that flabby & sick People's Elbow. He looked like he was about to
> 
> lol Just being honest.



 rreally..



Violent By Design said:


> After Cena was ass kissing, he started saying some real shit. Rock didn't have no come back to that shit lol.
> 
> As for S.A.F's post lol. The Attitude Era had horrible Wrestlemania's, the only good one was WM 17 if u could even call that Attitude.
> 
> Watch, this Wrestlemania will probably be one of the best ones. Name value doesn't mean much in terms of actual quality.



Cena was talking more superman shit, how old are yall wtf, i dont even


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> rreally..
> 
> 
> 
> Cena was talking more superman shit, how old are yall wtf, i dont even



LOL. The Rock came up short, bro. He had to resort to insults and "fighting words". Meanwhile Cena kept it real. He was talkin real shit with Rocky, and Rock had NO comeback for that, what so ever. The raw truth that Cena spoke last night, is undeniable. 

lol I couldnt help but laugh, as The Rock threatened to whoop Cena's ass, after Cena just finished talkin to Rocky like a man.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love how Cena coming out and straight up ethering Rock so hard that Rock couldn't even respond other than threatening to kick Cena's ass is "talking more superman shit".


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> rreally..
> 
> 
> 
> Cena was talking more superman shit, how old are yall wtf, i dont even




Based on what you're saying, I am probably older than you lol. I have no idea how Cena was talking "superman" shit, and why that is even bad.

And let's be real here, lol at people playing the age game when they post on a Naruto website. Yeah, that's real cool.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 29, 2011)

It'll be the decade anniversary that Taker beat HHH in Mania 17


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 29, 2011)

What Cena said was great and all, but did he not do the same thing that he accused Rock of doing? Who was The Rock to judge him and etc and so forth indeed----but what about when he talked about how Rock left wrestling to do other things in Hollywood for several years? Was Cena in any position to say what he said last night when he basically did the same thing?

And then to let Miz beat the tar out of him for a month and hit Rock with that sneak attack after he beat both Miz and Alex down......doesn't seem like priority business.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 29, 2011)

Who would have thought that being away from the ring for seven years would lead to ring rust 

Cena caught up to the Rock in that promo alone. I mean, I wasn't in to the whole Thuganomics throwback thing he was doing, but damn, Cena, when you put your serious hat on you can really bang out a promo. The Rock was like paralyzed there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2011)

He never judged Rock, though. Only said he was mad that Rock "never really gave anything back"(paraphrasing here). Rock really trying to distance himself from the WWE and wrestling in general is what Cena was getting at. Rock just went off on a bunch of superficial stuff(Cena's gear, core audience, and rap promos) and didn't even bother to show up live more than once excluding last night.

In essence, I'd say you can call it Cena's personal "FUCK YOU" to all the people who whine, piss, and moan about many of the same things that Rock was trying to blast him about.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> rreally..
> 
> 
> 
> Cena was talking more superman shit, how old are yall wtf, i dont even



Says the guy with the Sasuke avatar


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL the audience obviously disagrees, never have i imagined grown ass men wanking Cena so hard , shits sad really, what did he say that was so amazing ? Like really what ? Miz actually did better then Cena, Prime Cena can barely hang with a rusty Rock

nothing Cena has cut in his crusty ass career can even come close to this


----------



## FearTear (Mar 29, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late but when I saw The Miz with the "new" belt with the M, this is the first thing that came to my mind

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_TC99n370w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully with this cheap attack on Rock, Cena will understand that no one likes him.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> It'll be the decade anniversary that Taker beat HHH in Mania 17



shuuush that never happened

except in the wm dvd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2011)

was i the only one that laughed his ass off when both taker and trips took turns burying shawn? 

that was gold 



Darc said:


> Rock had a lil ring rust, so what? He'll get it back cause I'm expecting him to stay around. Great promos tonight by HHH/Taker/HBK and Rock/Cena/Miz.
> 
> 
> I honestly think HBK will cost HHH the match at WM and then it'll be HHH vs HBK SummerSlam since Shawn might be coming back, that be legit.



Cena/Rock
Trips/HBK

thats already a better card than mania 

add in Y2J/Taker to make it godly 



The Big Mumbo said:


> *Who would have thought that being away from the ring for seven years would lead to ring rust
> *
> Cena caught up to the Rock in that promo alone. I mean, I wasn't in to the whole Thuganomics throwback thing he was doing, but damn, Cena, when you put your serious hat on you can really bang out a promo. The Rock was like paralyzed there.



i know right.. kids are so dumb these days..



Rated R Superstar said:


> I love the Rock. Really, I do. That being said....Damn...The Rock got SONNED!
> 
> Cena basically took dudes whole aura away with one speech. Had him resorting to fighting and shIt like a kid who couldn't get his way. Then he hits him with an AA after that flabby & sick People's Elbow. He looked like he was about to
> 
> lol Just being honest.



so night's over with cena looking godly and rock looking like a bitch? 

good, so now rock can get the upperhand at mania, you know where it really counts 



also, miz had the most truth in his words, the O brothers


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, some of yall will defend Rock no matter what he does...wont you?

Cena killed him last night, no question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Wow, some of yall will defend Rock no matter what he does...wont you?
> 
> Cena killed him last night, no question.



cena basically said what everyone was saying about the rock before returning.. so its only natural that rock couldn't give a feedback..

but that "you can't judge me" bullshit was weak.. since cena was doing the same as well..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL the audience obviously disagrees, never have i imagined grown ass men wanking Cena so hard , shits sad really, what did he say that was so amazing ? Like really what ? Miz actually did better then Cena, Prime Cena can barely hang with a rusty Rock
> 
> nothing Cena has cut in his crusty ass career can even come close to this


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

I expect a Rock Bottom come Wrestlemaina


----------



## FearTear (Mar 29, 2011)

I predict almost every heel will win at Wrestlemania


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2011)

But no one can say calling cena a homeless power ranger wasnt funny


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2011)

Stark said:


> Hopefully with this cheap attack on Rock, Cena will understand that no one likes him.



He already does. He just doesn't care. His pure existence at this point is a troll to those very people. 
It's actually why I like the guy so much.



Legend said:


> But no one can say calling cena a homeless power ranger wasnt funny



Yeah, I lol'd


----------



## urca (Mar 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> But no one can say calling cena a homeless power ranger wasnt funny


i really lol'd at that.
by the way the move that rocky did (when he was down and jumped back up of the ddt,the jump move from the ground on his feet),whats that move's name?my english is weak so i dont know it D:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2011)

It's called a "Kip-up"


----------



## urca (Mar 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It's called a "Kip-up"


 Thnx....


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I love ignorant trolls who don't know shit about pro wrestling. Thinking that dropping constant one-liners = great promos is hilariously wrong. God, I hate HHH and all, but his promo last night was light-years better than *anything* Rock's said since he's come back. Also, while I'm a huge Miz fan, his promo last night was bad and wasn't anywhere close to Cena's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I love ignorant trolls who don't know shit about pro wrestling. Thinking that dropping constant one-liners = great promos is hilariously wrong. God, I hate HHH and all, but his promo last night was light-years better than *anything* Rock's said since he's come back. Also, while I'm a huge Miz fan, his promo last night was bad and wasn't anywhere close to Cena's.



shawn looked so sad and weak 


he can sell that shit very well


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 29, 2011)

> Reported by Chris Johnson,
> 
> PWInsider.com is reporting that Fit Finlay has been released by World Wrestling Entertainment. Apparently there was heat on Finlay over an angle that took place involving The Miz on one of the weekend house shows. Finlay had been working behind the scenes as a producer.



WWE just fired their top Agent.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

he will be rehired


----------



## Darc (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rpDQCWW9E[/YOUTUBE]

Da fuck


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

So a gay wrestling association hates cole now, they are joining a big club


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 30, 2011)

lol...shit, i dont kno whether I should buy WM or not after reading some of this shit...but, too bad (or good ) I already pressed "buy" button..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rpDQCWW9E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Da fuck



so you didn't find it weird that they had an amazing match at mania? 

welcome to wrasslin brah! 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No need to sell when he knows it's true.



oh you


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No need to sell when he knows it's true.



HHH was awesome last night.

Too much Rock wanking in this thread. I like The Rock, but I'm not obsessed with him. 

Plus, we all know it's Rock's Samoan side, not his black side that makes him awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> HHH was awesome last night.
> 
> Too much Rock wanking in this thread. I like The Rock, but I'm not obsessed with him.
> 
> Plus, we all know it's Rock's Samoan side, not his black side that makes him awesome.



Only a black guy can have that much swag & athletic ability


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2011)

The Rock can't cut funny promos anymore.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

even watered down Rock still >>> Cena, I remember when The Rock and Hogan had there face off and Rock challenged him at WM18 It was Icon vs Icon. It was so Epic seeing Rock and Hogan cause they both were milking the moment, making it feel historic with Rock-Cena it seems like Rock is trying to make something special and then Cena comes out smiling and acting goofy and not making it seem like a surreal moment.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 30, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The Rock can't cut funny promos anymore.



You must have laughed at the "homeless power ranger" bit. 

Classic shit right there. 

But yeah the Rock did look really stiff last night. And Cena had a really good promo.

I guess the Rock brings out best in people.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow there trying to recreate Rock vs Hogan with Cena vs Rock


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> oh you


You expected something different? 



Scott Pilgrim said:


> HHH was awesome last night.


Indeed he was and anyone who's been here long enough knows how painful it is for me to say that. 



roguezan said:


> But yeah the Rock did look really stiff last night. And Cena had a really good promo.
> 
> I guess the Rock brings out best in people.


*remembers the promos Cena cut on the RAWs before and after Survivor Series last year*

Nahhhh, don't think so.



shyakugaun said:


> Wow there trying to recreate Rock vs Hogan with Cena vs Rock


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

same structure


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone is shitting on John Cena for some reason, I'm not his biggest fan and I don't like him much, but he's way the fuck better than a lot of people give him credit for. Everyone seems to be shitting on Cena because it's the "cool" thing to do. 

On RAW monday, Cena > Rock.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> *Cena > Rock.*





LMAO you guys are sick Freaks


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> LMAO you guys are sick Freaks



Seems more like you just need to get off the Rock. Hes not perfect.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

But he's damn near close


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> LMAO you guys are sick Freaks



Way to cut out half the quote. You need to get your nose out of the Rock's ass.

If you deny the fact that Cena was better than the Rock, and don't actually back up your opinion with anything other than LMAO, and posting lame videos, then you're just an ignorant Rock mark who doesn't know anything. And I will suggest everyone just ignores you. 

The Rock is awesome sure, he will always have a place in my heart, but if I, who is far from a Cena fan, can admit that The Rock got owned last night and you can't, you're just a hopeless mark.

I dislike Orton and Cena, for the same reason a lot of people hated HHH back in the early 2000s, either of them are in pretty much every freakin' PPV main event. I get tired of seeing the same people over and over. But that doesn't take away from the fact Cena is underrated way to much by a lot of people.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 30, 2011)

Cena's a better wrestler than Rock ever was IMO


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> You deny the fact that Cena is better than the Rock,posting lame videos



   

what is this, i dont even 




Darth Sidious said:


> Cena's a better wrestler than Rock ever was IMO



Anyone else dares enough to back this claim


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> what is this, i dont even
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you take people's quotes and not only take them out of context, but change them to.

Its sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

Eh, I put shyakugaun on my ignore list, first time I've ever done that. 

I suggest everyone else does, but I can see why you wouldn't he's pretty funny.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Its funny time.





 huh it is ?




Scott Pilgrim said:


> Eh, I put shyakugaun on my  list, I suggest everyone else does, but I can see why you would he's pretty funny.




thank you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You expected something different?






btw, haven't seen any taker praise, you can bash on his stupid choice of words or even his boring promo style, but that bow + smirk combo was badass 

this outlaw gimmick is much better than anything he's done in years..



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Eh, I put shyakugaun on my ignore list, first time I've ever done that.
> 
> I suggest everyone else does, but I can see why you wouldn't he's pretty funny.



we should have a unwritten rule for that..

"though shall not ignore list anyone posting in thy wrestling thread"




it can always result in some good lulz..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> btw, haven't seen any taker praise, you can bash on his stupid choice of words or even his boring promo style, but that bow + smirk combo was badass
> 
> this outlaw gimmick is much better than anything he's done in years..
> 
> ...



Fine, I will take him off. 

But his trolling isn't even funny, it's stupid and pathetic.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Fine, I will take him off.
> 
> But his trolling is funny, it's stupendous and prolific.



Just admit it, u couldnt resist dat shyakugaun charisma


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Fine, I will take him off.
> 
> But his trolling isn't even funny, it's stupid and pathetic.



that's exactly the point dawg  


for me though, i could care less about cena/rock.. as long as Austin doesn't get sucked in i will just keep loling.. 



shyakugaun said:


> Just admit it, u couldnt resist dat shyakugaun charisma


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Rock > Austin  yea i just took it there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Rock > Austin  yea i just took it there



negged


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

noooo i like Austin, he can be 2nd


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n1NxhSgywo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n1NxhSgywo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*OMG*.... lol tnlame


----------



## CSE (Mar 30, 2011)

Isto é tudo uma MERDA! Ver meia duzia de gajos, semi-nus, a fazerem de conta que lutam. Isto parece-me mais uma cena gay do que outra coisa

MORRAM TODOS 

P.S: MENOS O RUI


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> same structure


So lemme get this right: 30 seconds of a 4 minute promo somewhat vaguely resembles what Rock said to Hogan back in 2002 when he was talking about the fans and we're supposed to think Cena "stole" it from Rock?






> Anyone else dares enough to back this claim


I can and have more times than I can count in this thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

CSE said:


> Isto ? tudo uma MERDA! Ver meia duzia de gajos, semi-nus, a fazerem de conta que lutam. Isto parece-me mais uma cena gay do que outra coisa
> 
> MORRAM TODOS
> 
> P.S: MENOS O RUI


Why you copying Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I can and have more times than I can count in this thread.



I gladly would too.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't understand where all the hate for Cena comes from honestly, I stand by my dislike for him, but it's more of me being bored with his character until recently. 

I just hated the fact that either Orton and/or Cena were in the WWE or World Title matches at every single PPV from Survivor Series (2008) - Royal Rumble (2011), freakin' ridiculous. Every single one. 

I also find Orton's character extremely boring. Cena can be fun, do I don't hate him, I recognize him as a good wrestler, his ability to connect with the crowd is amazing, and that's one of the most important part of having a good match. I just get tired of seeing the same guy(s) in every single PPV title match.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2011)

I really don't wanna read some blind markish comments and I don't want to forced to give out negs, so ignore list is the wya to go.


saying that, i'm kindah hyped for Taker-HHH after bother their and HBK's performance.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2011)

@Scott

Well, aside from the obvious answer (because it makes them "look cool"), I have a hunch that the people that hate him shared your sentiment, atleast initially. But you gotta remember that people, especially on the internet, can be pretty damn stupid and heinous abusers of hyperbole. Their minds have taken that attitude and ran with it until "getting bored with his character" transforms into "hating everything about that spotlight hogging bastard." They've seen him on screen for so long and dislike what makes him popular with such vitriol that they lose the ability to look at the guy objectively.

Plus, hasn't he caught a lot of flack with AE fans for being the driving force behind "PG-Era" (correct me if I'm wrong)? Plus, let's face it; he can can be mustard-fudgin' corny as hell


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

WM press conference audio.

_DX_


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2011)

ok I will take a swing at the Cena hate.  Seeing as how I actually remember seeing the saturday night main event where Hogan lost the title to Andre and cried afterwards I have quite a broad knowledge of the wwf/wwe.

Back in the stone age when superstars was actually a program where shit pertinent to storylines took place the wwf was a much different world.  In those days people got pushes based on looks and ability to scream and connect with kids.  There were some great workers back then but they were mostly used to make the shitty wrestlers with a unique look get over.

Then using standard business moves the mcmahons began to let their marquee stars go in order to get younger and cheaper talent.  During these times wcw began to sign all available talent the wwf let go.  The thing was these shitty to average workers did the exact same thing they did in the wwf.  This of course led to competition because people who liked those wrestlers obviously turned into wcw and of course we had the start of the monday night wars which in turn led to the attitude era.

The thing about the attitude era that made it awesome besides the swearing and crazy story lines and half naked women was the wwf actually responded to what the fans wanted.  You cheered for a guy and made signs he got put into storylines and got camera time.  Sure the company had an agenda, but they also listened to fans austin became huge, The Rock Huge, Jericho Huge, That fuck nut HHH was obviously more an agenda guy who relied on HBK, Chyna and the rest of DX to get over yet I digress.

Then the end of the attitude era was upon us and namely because of greed cause lets face it there are more sponsors willing to jump on a pg show then a tv-14 show.  With this change in philosophy a new champion was needed and Cena was perfectly fine with not only using flanders like language to describe his emotions he changed the name of his finisher from the FU to the attitude adjustment and what a perfect name change cause there was in fact an attitude adjustment for everyone.

Now onto the Hate.  Here were all these fans that have supported the wwf through the years even when it was on the verge of bankruptcy and what do they get for their loyalty a slap to the fucking face.  No more does the wwe listen to their fans they only go with their own agenda now.  No matter how much people cheer or make signs it does not matter cause in the wwe's eyes on raw the only 3 people that matter are Orton, Cena, and now the Miz.  To make matters worse Cena has truly become hogan wrestling the exact same match for over 5 years now.  I think he is very talented but the thing he lacks and why I hate him is the spine to stand up to Vince and tell him to give the people what they want.  He has become a cliched yes man does whatever Vince says.  This is what pisses off people and also why people adore Jerhico.  Jerhico would have said things like "making me the champion is not whats best for business but I think calling your daughtger a whore is great for business"

I do not like Cena because he has become a cartoon character.  He always says fudge and smiles and is a good little soldier has the exact same match with nothing spectacular or original.  Thats the shit I do in real life I compromise follow rules and act politically correct.  What I want out of my wrestling is a guy who shows up drunk flips everyone off and beats the shit out of the boss with a finisher called the anal rapper and has me really wondering if this is an act or is this guy batshit crazy.

Now I am not saying they have to bring back everything from the attitude era but the appearance of the fan truly first would be nice.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow Morrison shows some good personality on Twitter.



> Across the street, Team Ziggler is shopping for matching Mania spirit squad hoodies: Nicki, Vicky, Whiny, & Skeletor



Straight off his account.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm making WWE mafia games. Please join if you are interested.

I hope I get mods permission.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 30, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> ok I will take a swing at the Cena hate.  Seeing as how I actually remember seeing the saturday night main event where Hogan lost the title to Andre and cried afterwards I have quite a broad knowledge of the wwf/wwe.
> 
> Back in the stone age when superstars was actually a program where shit pertinent to storylines took place the wwf was a much different world.  In those days people got pushes based on looks and ability to scream and connect with kids.  There were some great workers back then but they were mostly used to make the shitty wrestlers with a unique look get over.
> 
> ...



if fans had a say, John Cena definately wouldn't be in the WWE anymore. unless they counted votes from ppl 12 and under.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2011)

b0rt said:


> if fans had a say, John Cena definately wouldn't be in the WWE anymore. unless they counted votes from ppl 12 and under.



Except I can guarantee Cena and probably Mysterio make the WWE the most from merchandise. So... you're saying if they listened to either a smaller portion of fans, or fans that they make less money on overall because the kids more than likely buy more merchandise overall, than sure. 

WWE does listen to their fans, people cheered Orton quite a bit, so they made him a face, sure he's the exact same freakin' character doing the exact same stuff as he did before, except he now targets heels.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2011)

If fans had a say there would be actual wrestling on the national tv shows.  Nowadays we pay what 40-80 dollars for a ppv and what do we get?  Current champ retains via DQ.   WOW worth your money? Not Really.  I know I would tell my kid listen son I just paid 40 dollars where all I saw was Promos Promos Video Hype Promo and when the match started it ended in under 10 minutes and half the time the wrestlers were lying down on the floor doing nothing.  

This is why ROH and DGUSA has such a cult following.  Sure the storylines and the tv production sucks ass but how awesome is it when they give you amazing wrestling where you truly don't know who will win.  Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels 1 was such an amazing match that the lack of story line and great tv production didn't matter as it was one hell of a match.

Nowadays you even have the WWE Publicist screaming telling people they are not a wrestling organization anymore but rather the entertainment business.  That's why they're not called WRESTLERS.  They are called SUPERSTARS.  WOW!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2011)

cena was getting stale until nexus came along.. that was a good feud.. and miz/cena/rock has been okay-ish for the most part.. cena is probably the best mainevent performer along with other few guys.. 

though, i gotta admit; his "i am proud of my kiddy fans kinda rubbed me the wrong way"..


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2011)

The biggest problem with WWE now is you are paying so much to see a product that you never get.  They say they are no longer a wrestling company but as an entertainment company well......THEY SUCK.  How much is wrestlemania this year? 80 dollars? 85?  It's ridiculous and for 4 hours I can guarantee you that 1 hour will be ALL PROMOS 1 hour for lay down wrestling.  Rock and Austin can not save this Mania.  Guaranteed to be the worst wrestlemania EVER.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 30, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> ok I will take a swing at the Cena hate.  Seeing as how I actually remember seeing the saturday night main event where Hogan lost the title to Andre and cried afterwards I have quite a broad knowledge of the wwf/wwe.
> 
> Back in the stone age when superstars was actually a program where shit pertinent to storylines took place the wwf was a much different world.  In those days people got pushes based on looks and ability to scream and connect with kids.  There were some great workers back then but they were mostly used to make the shitty wrestlers with a unique look get over.
> 
> ...



agreed he's too 1 dimensional, with Rock, you never knew what crazy thing he would say next, with Austin you never knew what he crazy thing he would do next, plus Cena was forced onto everyone, Rock you had a chance to discover just how badass he was, thats why his popularity grew like wildfire, he became an event that people who dont even watch wrestling wanted to see. Cea and his good ol' school boy shit is barf worthy


----------



## Sarun (Mar 31, 2011)

Wrestlemania this year is gonna be between 45-60 dollars depending on the quality of the order (HD or not).
Average recent total in-ring action in Wrestlemania is around 110 minutes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> agreed he's too 1 dimensional, with Rock, you never knew what crazy thing he would say next, with Austin you never knew what he crazy thing he would do next, plus Cena was forced onto everyone, Rock you had a chance to discover just how badass he was, thats why his popularity grew like wildfire, he became an event that people who dont even watch wrestling wanted to see. Cea and his good ol' school boy shit is barf worthy



Lol @ saying Cena is one dimensional, but saying The Rock wasn't. Good joke there bro. :rofl


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2011)

60 bucks for a wrestling event?

There better be titties and a 50 minute slugfest between The Rock and Cena.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> though, i gotta admit; his "i am proud of my kiddy fans kinda rubbed me the wrong way"..



This right here. 

Cena basically said not going to change his stale ass character know matter what.

Hopefully a hell turn isn't too far fetched.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 31, 2011)

That line didnt mean Cena wont change....it simply means exactly what it says, hes proud of what he'd done, I'd be proud to if I was him.



			
				Bret Hart said:
			
		

> I know I've raved about certain guys, but the match I'd tell any young aspiring wrestler to concentrate on and study over and over will be the Sheamus versus Daniel Bryan. I was impressed by Daniel back in ROH but he's absolutely brilliant since his WWE arrival. He reminds me of my brother Owen at times, but he is everything that is good and true about pro wrestling. He makes me rise up to my feet in my living room every time I watch him. He is the best in the world right now as far as workrate goes. As for Sheamus, he has only gotten better and better. His moves are rock solid and his timing is perfect. The timing for a guy his size to jump up and kick his opponent in the face as he jumps off the top rope is sublime and these two will steal the show if they let 'em.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rn3PRZMhUA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"Forgot my bag..."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> 60 bucks for a wrestling event?
> 
> There better be titties and a 50 minute slugfest between The Rock and Cena.



haven't actually paid for a PPV since 2008, seems kinda worthless with all the streams and downloads available..

but yeah, its way overpriced..

imagine how much will they charge for cena/taker 



The Juice Man said:


> This right here.
> 
> Cena basically said not going to change his stale ass character know matter what.
> 
> ...





SilverCross said:


> That line didnt mean Cena wont change....it simply means exactly what it says, hes proud of what he'd done, I'd be proud to if I was him.



vince's promoter mentality is, was, and will always be about adapting.. which is a smart one since you can't stick with a focused crowd.. 

cena basically said fuck that, am gonna hang with my kiddies, while there is a good bunch of adults who like him..

kiddies is now the way to go, no doubt.. but eventually he'll have to appeal to another crowd.. he brushed that off, so i didn't like it..


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 31, 2011)

He really didn't brush anything off. Seriously, some of you are reading way to much into that line. He simply stated he was proud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

cena can be one badass of wrestler that all demographics like(like Austin,Rock,Hulk).. but that line didn't help one bit..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> if fans had a say, John Cena definately wouldn't be in the WWE anymore. unless they counted votes from ppl 12 and under.



I honestly think he would be in it he just wouldnt always be the main storyline taking up every other title shot at the championship

And brett Hart was right sheamus vs bryan was a pretty awesome match my only complaint was they only had like 12 minutes for the match.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> 60 bucks for a wrestling event?
> 
> There better be titties and a 50 minute slugfest between The Rock and Cena.



I don't got HD so I'm certain almost that it's yea 59.99$

but that 50 minute slugfest... probably be that Taker/HHH match. 

some matches will be worth it, other backstage bullshit and promos wont be though.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I don't got HD so I'm certain almost that it's yea 59.99$
> 
> but that 50 minute slugfest... probably be that Taker/HHH match.
> 
> some matches will be worth it, other backstage bullshit and promos wont be though.



That's insane. No way would i ever pay that much for any PPV event. 

And Vince wonders why no one is ordering them?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> cena can be one badass of wrestler that all demographics like(like Austin,Rock,Hulk).. but that line didn't help one bit..



He's Hulk Hogan Lite for a reason


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2011)

I almost feel that WWE being stale and lame is TNA's fault.

Vince crushed his opposition and bought them out. Now that he was the sole wrestling company, he felt there was no need to cater to the fans they had. His focus went to getting more fans, regardless of the demographic, and merchandise out the ass. Vince believes wrestling is a dying venue, since there was no thrill of competition. Now WWE is putting out movies and the wrestlers have to be referred to as "superstars". Along comes Total Nonstop Action, with the idea that WWF was great, but this WWE has lost all that it stood for. They garnered up former WWE stars and went to town. TNA's desperation to become a competitor of WWE has led them to make some rash decisions. Maybe if TNA were better, WWE would find they should be more daring in their programming.

tl;dr: John Cena sucks major corporate dick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's Hulk Hogan Lite for a reason




times have changed.. he should be serious like 90% of the time.. he should turn into an anti-hero.. children will still love him, and the boos can be sold correctly.. he might even get more cheers..



Stark said:


> I almost feel that WWE being stale and lame is TNA's fault.
> 
> Vince crushed his opposition and bought them out. Now that he was the sole wrestling company, he felt there was no need to cater to the fans they had. His focus went to getting more fans, regardless of the demographic, and merchandise out the ass. Vince believes wrestling is a dying venue, since there was no thrill of competition. Now WWE is putting out movies and the wrestlers have to be referred to as "superstars". Along comes Total Nonstop Action, with the idea that WWF was great, but this WWE has lost all that it stood for. They garnered up former WWE stars and went to town. TNA's desperation to become a competitor of WWE has led them to make some rash decisions. Maybe if TNA were better, WWE would find they should be more daring in their programming.
> 
> tl;dr: John Cena sucks major corporate dick.



thats why i rooted for TNA in 2009.. but c'mon dude, even TNA's shit is worse than wrestling dying..


heyman, jim ross, and shane mcmahon should team up and create a new promotion


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't say TNA was horrible, just that there's room for improvement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

meh.. gonna take a while..


so, what is the expected backlash if triple h actually wins? i am a taker mark, but that shit would be too cash to miss out on..


----------



## Darc (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, what ever happened to Jeff Hardy after that PPV fuck up he had?


----------



## Sarun (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ sent home, I suppose.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> times have changed.. he should be serious like 90% of the time.. he should turn into an anti-hero.. children will still love him, and the boos can be sold correctly.. he might even get more cheers..



He'd be even more boring if he was always super cereal like Orton.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 31, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He'd be even more boring if he was always super cereal like Orton.



The problem with orton is twofold first the wwe does a piss-poor job of hiding his weaknesses namely mike skills and that monotone voice thing and the total lack of a sense of humor all great wrestlers no matter what their thing were occasionally funny, he never is and who knows if he tries.  also, his idea of cool is so off the pulse it isnt funny.  The drooling, the humping the mat, pounding it like he is having a slo-mo hissy fit is not appealing.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

not gunna go into too much detail bout the anti-Orton thing.. but he'd be much more appealing had he just stayed a super heel.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2011)

WWE is teaching kids that it's OK to want to cripple people you don't like, because the cool good guy does it on TV.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

man I wouldn't put it that negatively but I do see ur point.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> WWE is teaching kids that it's OK to want to cripple people you don't like, because the cool good guy does it on TV.



And people say the Attitude Era is dead. Hah!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

hahahahahahaa


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

so im watching impact... how much time do i give it?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

dunno but if anyone wants to post some results I'd be happy seeing as how I no longer have Spike TV.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Anderson screaming (the word asshole is said around 10 times, high brow stuff)
Sting comes down, they scuffle
RVD says hey let's let Anderson in the title match at lockdown 
Hogan and Bischoff come down, agree to the three way, announce a  nonsensical main event teaming Sting, Anderson, RVD against the DREAM  TEAM of Fat Hardy, Flair, and Bully, AND Abyss.  That's right...6 man tag...7 people.

Angry people backstage (I'm not feeling it tonite) moore vs steiner.  i enjoy moore heeling it up.  EY and OJ were on commentary.  EY tried to cheer steiner and he flipped him off then williams and magnus attacked the pair.  Commercial now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked annoyingly funny orton.  Remember when he used to give updates on his shoulders rehab "I have excellent news, all my fans out there will be very excited to know as of tonight my shoulder is at 96%. I know I am really happy too."


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Max vs Jeremy.  omg feud makes sense.  Mad over actually fightng over x fiv belt.  GOod match, jeremy got massed defense before max superkicked into some top rope using cutter variant.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I liked annoyingly funny orton.  Remember when he used to give updates on his shoulders rehab "I have excellent news, all my fans out there will be very excited to know as of tonight my shoulder is at 96%. I know I am really happy too."



oh yes, I do actually remember that. now that was brilliant. 

and lol AG @ the DREAM TEAM.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

annnd screw this im doing dragon age 2


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

no ur not playing anything, its past ur bedtime!!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh.. gonna take a while..
> 
> 
> so, what is the expected backlash if triple h actually wins? i am a taker mark, but that shit would be too cash to miss out on..



I feel like Taker will win, extend to 19-0, then do his normal sparce appearances. At WM 28, he wins his 20th match at Mania, and retires undefeated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> annnd screw this im doing dragon age 2



How far are you in?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark said:


> I didn't say TNA was horrible, just that there's room for improvement.



TNA is pretty horrible.



Stark said:


> I feel like Taker will win, extend to 19-0, then do his normal sparce appearances. At WM 28, he wins his 20th match at Mania, and retires undefeated.



I'm thinking Cena vs Taker at Mania next year.


----------



## Vox (Apr 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> annnd screw this im doing dragon age 2



Mages are so ridiculously over-powered. It's a joke.

Anyway, heres hoping it'll be Takers last appearance. The man is falling apart. Well, to be honest he has been falling apart for years now but it's alarmingly obvious that he's fucked. Might as well ride out on a Wrestlemania. I doubt he'd make it to the next one.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Cena be the last to fail?

I like it.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 1, 2011)

my name's Randy Orton and I'm proud to say that my shoulder is now at 97%


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FK5561MkxqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank God I don't live in North Carolina.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 1, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> [YOUTUBE]FK5561MkxqE[/YOUTUBE]



LMAO, that truly is awsm!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Shit...SMH...


*ATLANTA, GA- Professional wrestling legend and WWE announcer Jerry "The King" Lawler was arrested this morning by Forest Lake police on charges which include soliciting a prostitute and public intoxication.

Lawler, 61, was taken into custody around 3:00am after he was seen having a loud argument with an unidentified female on Hendrix Drive. After a brief investigation, arresting officer Vera Scity concluded that Mr. Lawler was intoxicated and determined to take him into custody. The unidentified female then claimed that Mr. Lawler had agreed to pay $200 for sex, but then paid only $40. According to Forest Lake police, Lawler had been released on $1,000 cash bail.

Mr. Lawler released a brief statement this morning through his lawyer, Herr Schitz. "These allegations are completely untrue. I am anxious for the truth to be revealed, and am confident that I will be exonerated."

Jerry Lawler is known to millions of Americans as the voice of the WWE's Monday Night Raw, and is in town for this year's "Wrestlemania", scheduled for this Sunday in Atlanta.*


Can someone say.....April Fools!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How far are you in?


Not too deep.  Still at the first part of being in Kirkwall.  Running around, gathering sovereigns for the deep roads expedition.  I just got force mage speciality.  Andtraste's sigh it is soon to be on.  

On topic; Anyone planning to watch the ROH shows?  I'm going to be busy until sunday, but I am very interested in WGTT.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 1, 2011)

Dave Taylor vs. Colt Cabana could be pretty awesome.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2011)

Vox said:


> Fucking Lawler...



Did you check today's date?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 1, 2011)

Speaking of Cabana:

*Man City Fan Laughed At By Own Child*

Boom! Boom!


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2011)

i go to school in nc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

i still want austin to stunner stiff them both...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK2oZsJ3VTg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


_-- A meeting was held yesterday where it was agreed that the organization would no longer be referred as World Wrestling Entertainment due to Vince McMahon's decree to eliminate the term "wrestling" from the product. The company will be solely branded as WWE. Multiple sources indicate the meeting ended with this directive. Seriously._

why do we even watch them anymore?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2011)

WWE?  Lawler?  Oh lol all around.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2011)

Just change it to World Gymnastic Fake Fighting Entertainment.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2011)

or better yet Monday night soap opera but with less fights entertainment


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 2, 2011)

Predictions?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 2, 2011)

Even a non-wrestling company like WWE is a better wrestling company than TNA lol.

It's like they're trying to ignore their past while constantly appealing to it with that giant video library of theirs. Oh Vince you'll neve rmake sense.

Also, for those wondering why Kofi isn't on the card,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

midcarder tag match? not so great for an uprising midcarder and soon to be main eventer..

at least JoMo's and ziggler's match got publicity


----------



## FearTear (Apr 2, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Predictions?



The Miz
Del Rio
Undertaker
Lawler
JoMo Trish & Snooki
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
The Corre
Sheamus


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Super Cena*
> Del Rio
> Undertaker
> Lawler
> ...



My predictions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Predictions?



Kane/Show/Santino/Kofi def. The Corre
Bryan Danielson def. Sheamus
Snooki gets piledrived(but really, her team wins)
Rey Mysterio def. Cody Rhodes
CM Punk def. Randy Orton(but orton punts punk)
Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole
Undertaker def. Triple H
Miz def. John Cena
Alberto Del Rio def. Edge


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Money in the Bank is replaced with this shitty Snooki/Stratus fight? MITB is the only match (besides sometimes Taker) that delivers every year.

God damn, The Rock pinning Cena to win the belt, going on to defend it for a year and then lose it to Austin at WM28 in an Ironman match couldn't even redeem Wrestlemania and the WWE now.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost afraid to ask but: is there a stream?  I'm not living in USA and here there's no such thing as PPV so you need to subscribe to sky TV for good.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 2, 2011)

Has the Hall of Fame started yet? I'm in the same predicament as Aokiji.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Money in the Bank is replaced with this shitty Snooki/Stratus fight? MITB is the only match (besides sometimes Taker) that delivers every year.
> 
> God damn, The Rock pinning Cena to win the belt, going on to defend it for a year and then lose it to Austin at WM28 in an Ironman match couldn't even redeem Wrestlemania and the WWE now.



MITB isn't on the card, because MITB is now it's own PPV. 

As for predicitons, 

The Miz def. John Cena (Rock screws Cena)
Undertaker def. HHH
Alberto Del Rio def. Edge
Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole
John Morrison/Trish/Snooki def. Ziggler/Lay-Cool
Randy Orton def. CM Punk
Kane/Show/Kozlov/Santino def. The Corre
Shemus def. Daniel Bryan
Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio

I have a feeling, if given enough time Sheamus/Bryan and Rhodes/Mysterio have the chance to steal the show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Predictions?



Miz/*Cena*
Edge/*Rio*
HHH/*'Taker*
Cole/*King*
Team Vicki/*Team Snooki* 
*Orton*/Punk
Corre/*Team Santino*
*Shaemus*/Bryan
*Cody*/Rey


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 2, 2011)

Miz/*Cena*
Edge/*Rio*
HHH/*'Taker*
Cole/*King*
Team Vicki/*Team Snooki*
Orton/*Punk*
*Corre*/Team Santino
Shaemus/*Bryan*
*Cody*/Rey


----------



## Sarun (Apr 2, 2011)

Miz
Edge
Undertaker
Lawler
Orton
Mysterio
Morrison/Trish/Snooki
Corre
Sheamus *OR* DB (I can't put a pick on this yet)


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 2, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Money in the Bank is replaced with this shitty Snooki/Stratus fight? MITB is the only match (besides sometimes Taker) that delivers every year.


More like MITB is replaced by the shitty Corre tag match (a bunch of guys thrown together randomly to fill time) seeing as the Snooki match is the celebrity addition to the card and that never interfered with MITB.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 2, 2011)

why the hell do they need MITB PPV? Just use some other theme.

And WM MITB gives a lot more allowances as in who to target than brand MITB.


But I admit both MITB ladder matches in MITB PPV seemed to be best 2 of all MITB matches. I guess time afforded by having PPV of itself is not too bad. So, that could be the answer to my question above.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2011)

Because there were fans bitching that MOTB dimished the RR (which i find BS because of scriptedness and such).  Also I guess the illusion of the brand split too.

And at the Kozlov being attacked by Corre.  Does anyone remember the time where Kozlov would have not only taken out 4 men, but do it in about 20s and make the others look like they been hit by a runaway truck.

Well I am not going to do Predictions but who I want to win instead

The Miz
Edge (With a christian turn)
Undertaker
Lawler (Though we all know this will end with a few stunners and JR screaming "STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD" for about 5 minutes)
JoMo Trish & Snooki (Though I would prefer it to be Jomo vs Dolph)
Randy Orton
Cody Rhodes
The Corre
Sheamus


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 3, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The Miz
> Del Rio
> Undertaker
> Lawler
> ...



These are my predictions too.

Not many heels win at Mania. Mysterio won't put the Undashing One over and Orton having an injured knee basically guarantees we'll see Super Orton emerge.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 3, 2011)

The only thing I like about the Snooki match is that they are trying to promote JoMo

This is the gem of the gems

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa3DeCgj7DE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anybody have a good stream for Mania tommorow? I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

NO NEED TO WASTE ENERGY HOPING, IT'S A LOCK


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2011)

Feeling WM fervor?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2011)

i want streams.. 

i got these, but i know for certain that they will be shit:-

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> MITB isn't on the card, because MITB is now it's own PPV.



That's even worse.



RadishMan said:


> More like MITB is replaced by the shitty Corre tag match (a bunch of guys thrown together randomly to fill time) seeing as the Snooki match is the celebrity addition to the card and that never interfered with MITB.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall there being a celebrity match since Wrestlemania 23 when Donald Trump had Lashley representing him in that billionaire hair match with Vince McMahon. Typically there are celebrity performers and this year I believe Keri Hilson will be singing.

I don't disagree though, this corre match is equally as shit as the snooki fight.


----------



## Grandia (Apr 3, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Feeling WM fervor?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 3, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> That's even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather  at Wrestlmania 24 and Mickey Rourke's run in at the end of Jericho vs Legends handicap match at Wrestlmania 25.

The only way Snooki match will be entertaining is if Jomo and Dolph wrestling the majority of the watch or if Snooki is drunk and throws up someone, preferably a fan...or a row of fans. I doubt that'd let her compete, but maybe if she's a little tipsy it'll go unnoticed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

I ain't seen wrestling in so long.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll have a quality stream up, as far as sharing it goes, well, you know the cost


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

JOHN CENA WE COMIN FOR YOU *****


----------



## Sindri (Apr 3, 2011)

Still debating to buy this or hunt for a stream.  After the BS Virgin pulled last year showing it after an hour it bloody started i'm leaning towards a stream.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not gunna be watchin WM this year.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope the ref will be ko during the Snooki match, so JoMo can make a spotfest without being disqualified or counted out


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 3, 2011)

Gonna be looking for a stream here i think, 50-60 bucks is just to much for 4 hours of possible entertainment.

Especially considering I stayed home from work today, so it'd be like paying more than double based on what I lost today all ready.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopefully at least 110 minutes of in-ring action.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Raiden said:


> JOHN CENA WE COMIN FOR YOU *****



ROCK BOTTOM INCOMING


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Gonna be looking for a stream here i think, 50-60 bucks is just to much for 4 hours of possible entertainment.
> 
> Especially considering I stayed home from work today, so it'd be like paying more than double based on what I lost today all ready.



Man u talkin $$$ I like dat!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

going to buffalo wild wings to watch for free


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2011)

wish i was in home.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> going to buffalo wild wings to watch for free



How is that free if you have to pay for food to get in? 

Staying home finding a stream that works. WMR is down for some reason.  ALl I have is chips and soda and everyone is right.

60 bucks for POSSIBLE entertainment. I like how it was implied that its not guarnteed lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> How is that free if you have to pay for food to get in?
> 
> Staying home finding a stream that works. WMR is down for some reason.  ALl I have is chips and soda and everyone is right.
> 
> 60 bucks for POSSIBLE entertainment. I like how it was implied that its not guarnteed lol.



because i have gift card


----------



## Sindri (Apr 3, 2011)

You guys pay $60? for a PPV? wow that's alot costs £14.95 over here which works out to about $24.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

You can pay 6 dollars to watch it online from a wrestling stream site.  But even then its not reliable.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

if someone finds a stream, ill be their best friend


----------



## Sindri (Apr 3, 2011)

6 dollars is pretty good but then again like you said streams can go down.  I was thinking though you guys get PPV in HD right? i don't think the UK gets them in HD yet.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmmmmm Sheamus vs Danielson taken out of the PPV card and is on NOW as a lumberjack match.   


Poor Poor Sheamus Buried on a PPV


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

thats just sad


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 3, 2011)

Another reason I wont pay for PPV...they said we'd get sheamus/DB, i was looking forward to that match more than any other, and they took it away at the last minute?

So lame.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Hmmmmmm Sheamus vs Danielson taken out of the PPV card and is on NOW as a lumberjack match.
> 
> 
> Poor Poor Sheamus Buried on a PPV


 source?

wait, if it's on, link?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 3, 2011)

streams where are you?!


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

here you go loves:

_DX_

Green me hoes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> here you go loves:
> 
> _DX_
> 
> Green me hoes



I love you.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, time to strap in.  Finally!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

i love you man


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

if its a new shirt tonite oh LOL


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

I say Awesome Kong will debut tonight when she slams Snooki and causes Jmo to loose to Ziggler.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

You bastards find a stream after I pay for it?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Ug...shutUP Rock.  Is THIS what a hoest does?  It feels...phoney.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

your fault


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

i love the stage


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

is the wwe stream hi def and lag free?


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

WHC is 1st?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Stage looks amazing. Heavy Weight match is starting first?

Also, the crowd sounds dead.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow @ the first match, titles get no respect -__-


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Heh, nice entrance from Rio. That stage is a very good design.
Why the hell is this the first match, though?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah Alberto Yeah!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very          odd


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

CROWD WILL SOUND DEAD THE WHOLE TIME.  ITS AN ARENA.  Not a Dome.  So sound goes up then goes back down.  It was on the History of Wrestlemania


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Christian gets his own entrance? Woulda thought he accompanies Edge down.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Also, the crowd sounds dead.



I think that may have to do with the size of the area, not alot of reverb


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah it was in the history of wm doc, just like wm 2000


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody see the screen hanging from the ceiling sideways.  That shit looks dope


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love it more if it hadn't been done last year. The cube is definitely a nicer choice than a cylinder thought.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah the cube is awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Charisma gettingthe crowd behind edge.  Wow.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol. At Del Rio


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit Ricardo is perfect.  Also, Edge is so heely.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Edge... won? Huh.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Welp.............. Edge baby


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Edge wins. Good match though.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Short Match


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

wow thats a shocker


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Edge retains


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

hmm, I would've enjoyed more wrestling instead of car beating.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

This is booked SO strangely.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

This contradicts Royal Rumble.  Royal Rumble states that you HEADLINE Wrestlemania.  Not be the entry match


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Going smoothly so far


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody!!!  This music sucks


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Championship match to be the first match and Rio to lose said match. And I thought Vince loved Rio.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if ADR has some heat against him, WHC as an opening? This is booked strrangely like AGMASTER stated. Having the WHC before the WWE title or even before Taker-Triple H would've made more sense.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain America? BAWSS


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Way to bury Del Rio


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

@ Rey's outfit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Really Captain America?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Rey Mysterio, keepin' up with the tradition of movie trends 

And stupid me for not realizing until now that the superstars are coming from underneath the stage. Pretty cool.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome new costume


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Is this a comic book fight? Captain Mysterio and Dark Rhodes. lol


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

DId the US Champ match really get kicked out off the card?


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Mexican American. Any way I'm hoping ADR isn't being buried I have a feeling maybe this was decided last minute that he'd not be ready to win @WM. I guess we'll see ADR win next ppv and Christian go heel the next week or following setting up a 3 way for the WHC for the next ppv.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> DId the US Champ match really get kicked out off the card?




It was a Dark Match Battle Royale. Khali won.  

Wait, it was a non title match.

Now I'm reading it will be on the card. We'll see.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

I like that flying chuck


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

SO...WF is screaming Miz is retaining.  I harbor no such illusions.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

cap america outfit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> SO...WF is screaming Miz is retaining.  I harbor no such illusions.



Well, if Rio lost


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well, if Rio lost


This I don't see him winning tonight because of this reason.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody chants!  CODY WINS!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Rey using the mask and not getting DQ'd? I is confuzzled....


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody wins. Nice!


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE N MIRRORS


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

The announce team sucking it up BADD


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice win hope they push Rhodes even more


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Where's my Booker T?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Regal is SO gangsta


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WILLIAM REGAL


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

OH shit Ryder sang that dumbass YT song


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryder needs to be on the main roster


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!??  Swaggle spoke


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

looool hornswoggle


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

That stage is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, there goes my mind.....

EDIT*
Santino, best thing to happen to WWE in years.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I went to grab some snacks and Ryder has a segment? Fuck I missed the best part of the show ....Why the hell is the snooki/trish/morrison-laycool/ziggler match before the corre match? Can we just get the shittiest match of the night over with?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Kofi looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

THE ONE MAN JOBBIN BAND!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

how long was that?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

What a stupid match.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn, that was a quick match. It was pretty good, just not long enough.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

i want my MITB


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

, how much you guys wanna bet the mixed tag match is going to get more time than the corre/show,kingston, kane, and marella match did anyone but slater actually get in? I turned around for a bit and the match was over.....LOL @ santino


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

As ridiculous as that was, it was better than the Rhodes/Mysterio monstrosity. Never would've guessed that an Edge match would be one of the better ones but it's looking that way.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

this ppv will be finish by 9 at this rate.  I wouldhave thought this would be a MITB type match.  But I guess its all over now


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

This WM is fucking awful


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

AWESOME KONG? I hope that's what this segment is about.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock sounds like he is hitting on her.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Mae Young.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Stone Cold/Rock stare down. 

Brings back memories.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I was surprised I missed the first hour of Wrestlemania, but looks like I didn't miss much.

Just waiting for King and Randy matches and then rooting for Miz.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Worst WM ever


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock almost shit his pants didn't he?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Horrible PPV HORRIBLE IS HORRIBLE


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

again another match put ahead of the mixed tag match.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

loved Austi-Rock


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

We all know the mix tag match and Lawler/Cole will headline this PPV.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock's gonna hit it :sanji


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Best moment will be when JoMo walks in the ring. 
Just give him the title already for god's sake.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

LETS GOOO PUNK


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

JoMo deserves to be a champion.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Things do seem to be progressing a bit too quickly.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope they give this match some time could be match of the night.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk better win this

Orton is terrible


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree. This can be the match of the night if they make it right.


----------



## Sindri (Apr 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Stone Cold/Rock stare down.
> 
> Brings back memories.



Been the highlight of the PPV so far imo.  That and Cody beating Rey.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Things do seem to be progressing a bit too quickly.


I agree with you....what we have next is 

PUNK/ORTON
MIXED TAG MATCH
COLE/KING
WWE TITLE MATCH
TRIPLE H/UNDERTAKER
TOUGH ENOUGH SEGMENT AND MAYBE 2 MORE BACKSTAGE SEGMENTS

they have 3 more hours to fill  and I read they didn't have enough time I don't see the list above covering the 3 hours left over.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Why would they pull Byran and Shemus, just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

straight edge superstar?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton making a comeback?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Match so far


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Why would they pull Byran and Shemus, just doesn't make sense.


No idea, but I was hoping they didn't, but going on wwe.com and checking the match listings for WM27 it just confirmed to me that they did pull it. Sigh this is ridiculous.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Superplex


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Angleslam?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

This isn't the Anaconda Submission.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great match so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

lol they never slip.


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that was an epic RKO.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Random RKO for the win.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Mid-Air RKO!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome finnish!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton wins. Oh well.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

great match, good ending


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

sexKO  woot!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Great FLying RKO LOL


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

They better take CM Punk out of the ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk shoulda won.  But really good match.  Orton was so proud of himself for that rko.  Now I am getting more faith in miz winning.  With the caveat of understanding that this is the end of a bunch of storylines so it may just be the beginning of face win spam.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

It was a great match. Good thing it was the first I watched tonight.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton wins

yawn


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> This isn't the Anaconda Submission.


 you sure"? He looks like he has it on right, but any way I wish they would've let it go longer I'm glad they didn't doa GTS kick out it would've made punk look weaker IMO.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Go Pee Wee! He totally counters The Rock!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk carries the match and still loses

Well that was a total shocker


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol that was so random but a bit funny


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Just like HBK to steal the attention


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

That Hall Of Fame segment was longer than the tag match.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

WTF? Drew Carey?


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunny looks good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally the real main event is here.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

FINALLY!! Cole humiliation bound to happen!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

CAN YOU DIGG IT SUCKA!?!?!?!


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like Shawn Michaels has been hitting the Rogaine like it owed him money.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

woot found wm chatroom.  Also, can you dig it!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2011)

Crowd only made a reaction for Austin and Rock.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol Cole is lame.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

If Cole wins I will be highly disappoint


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol Team Cole.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck yes JR


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

This will be the best match because JR will be the commentator.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Austin said fuck Swagger's entrance


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol at Cole.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

hey...they arent using that lame music they had on raw


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Cole has tattoos?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Cole trying to show his muscles  

And here comes the KING


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice ring attire on King.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Kings theme song sounds like somebody is getting married


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Kings theme song sounds like somebody is getting married



Cole and Swagger?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Pussy cole is pussy


-edit-

Lol at King


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Cole whoop that p*d*p**** King's ass


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Which attire looks worst. John Cena Purple T shirt or Cole Orange suit.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

ay man... Cole's got some muscle!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

remember when cole was always the butt of the rocks jokes when he was a interviewer?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> remember when cole was always the butt of the rocks jokes when he was a interviewer?



BODYBUILDIN DOES YA WONDERS!!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Lool at Cole. Too scared to do a high risk move.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Why can't JR come back?


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

What am I watching


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm more surprised with Stone attitude.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

HAAAA JR SAYING DONT PULL DOWN THE OTHER STRAP


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

This is horrible. Almost as bad as Hart/McMahon last year.

Stun em Austin and get them the fuck off my PPV.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> What am I watching



Best match ever?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally Stone.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Swagger.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

lol@ camera men trying their best to pan out Austin's fingers.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHA That's my dawg


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Beat his ass King


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

thats mah dawg


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

SPEEEEEEEEEN A ROOOOOONEEEEEEE


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahahahaha I knew it!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Austin got Booker :rofl


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Loool GM Time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Austin just can't help but stun.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

What the.....


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

JOSH IS THE GM


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

This thing to Josh was lame.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

GM confirmed for Cole Miner


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw... whyya have to stun Josh? Josh is cool


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I like Josh. This was a bad ending.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

WHY jOSH????


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

weird ending was weird


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you seen 300? When a messenger gives you shitty news how do you solve it? THIS...IS...WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Josh should have known better than to give bad news while Austin was celebrating


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Will it be tonight?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG SNOOKIE CO-MAIN EVENTS Wresltmania?!?!? Streak  opens for SNooki? FUCK WWE


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Snooki match after Taker/HHH?

Goddammit Vince


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

SNOOKI-MANIA

"FIST PUMPS"


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

No, Miz vs Cena next. JoMo match is the Main Event.


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah. Mean entrance Trips


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH was one of the men who failed already 

I want HBK to screw Taker over and start a DX heel turn (hasn't been on in forever) 

But that's a bad idea, just let Taker win.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

THIS IS THE BIGGEST BULLSHIT EVER TAKER opens up for Snooki.  FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

Rey as Cap, HHH as Thor?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

I already predicted that HBK would screw over HHH and thus Taker gets 19-0.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THIS IS THE BIGGEST BULLSHIT EVER TAKER opens up for Snooki.  FUCK YOU WWE



FUCK, C'MON, WHO CARES???


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, we've been lacking DX lately


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

We've been lacking a heel DX


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Man Dissapointing Mania entrance by the Deadman


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man Dissapointing Mania entrance by the Deadman



Agreed, HHH was beast tho. I too am mad this match is b4 Snooki, honestly, it's terrible booking.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

I say Shawn comes from under the ring and screws one of them


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I say Shawn comes from under the ring and screws one of them



I say he definately sccrews HHH.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait.... Snooki is headlining Wrestlemania?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Thru the cole mine.  Ow


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wait.... Snooki is headlining Wrestlemania?



of course! fuck man.. just lookit her.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome spinebuster


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanna see Snooki spinebuster Dolph!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

shut up king they had a match 10 years ago


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

damn HHH sure delivers the spinebuster


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Whenever I look at Snooki I think of that South Park episode when she looks like a pokemon...


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

OWWWWW WHAT A CHAIRSHOT


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally!!!

-edit-

Ref was slow on 3


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanna see Undertaker walk on ropes dammit...


----------



## Jade (Apr 3, 2011)

So many Pedigrees.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Super Slow count.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking ref is slow on the count


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

3 Pedigrees LOL NOTHING


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck your Pedigrees HHH


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

trips blows a quad after spamming chairshots


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

nice chairshots but no sledgehammer?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see super Undertaker take out HHH.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

oh shit a headshot


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

This matchs needs Sledgehammer


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

CHAIRSHOT TO THE FACE


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

GET UP TAKER!!!!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Too much wasted time


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH:  Just die! effin lol


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Loool Triple H reminds me of Arnold screaming like that


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

TAKER! TAKER! TAKER! TAKER!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha way to kill him, i guess.

or not...owned


----------



## Jade (Apr 3, 2011)

The fuck is this .


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

2 drops of pee came out, HOLY SHIT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Would have loved that ending.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK YOU HHH YOU COPY CAT!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2011)

wtf am i missing


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit. Trip delivers tombstone


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

who said Taker and HHH were too old to fight didn't know shit.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

The Sledge appears


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

SLEDGEHAMMER TIME!


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

TAKER LOOKED LIKE FLAIR B4 SHAWN ENDED IT


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Stop.  HaMMER TIME


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

The Equalizer!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> who said Taker and HHH were too old to fight didn't know shit.



Damn straight.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

he brought it


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

And there you have it guys. This match totally worth the entire Wrestlemania.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

so who won??


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

damn im sad at the submission ending


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

19-0 BITCHES


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Bad ending to a great match

Next year 20-0 and then retirement


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Disappointing end.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

19-0??? oh yes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Ugh, HHH could have broken out of that.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

great match


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Taker wins again. I was hoping for a better ending, but alas. Guess Taker's going to end his career with the streak in tact.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sumbission ending? hmm Great match but bad ending.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

a submission? Really?


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

the remaining highlights will be snooki and the rock now


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

It will have to be Undertaker vs John Cena to end it.

Unfortunately.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Next match will kill the atmosphere of the entire arena now


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

The Johnny Cash song is annoying now.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

taker got punished in this match


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

well this is just wasting time now


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Win at the cost of your life.  Salut.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> The Johnny Cash song is annoying now.



Last time we will hear it with Taker taking his year break till next years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

For a second I thought HHH was gonna help him out. That actually would have been cool to see.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

woooow they are wasting time now


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Serious Injury? or Major Oversell?


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Taker is legit hurt since he didn't do his pose 

Anyway think this will hurt LayCools match? I could see Michelle leaving to go to the Hospital lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

A little over dramatized towards the end.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Could be a serious injury. 

I'm feeling like that wasn't the planned ending but Taker didn't have it in him to finish via Tombstone.

He got pretty damned punished with that chair, wouldn't be surprise if he's hurt for real.

But at the same time, could be a major oversell - Triple H agreed to lose but had to destroy Taker in the process?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

And after this we won't see Taker ever again...

Until next year's WM


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Get the pig off now


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

vicki gets more reaction than ... alot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Main event time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

My Queen


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Could be a serious injury.
> 
> I'm feeling like that wasn't the planned ending but Taker didn't have it in him to finish via Tombstone.
> 
> ...



hmm yeah a serious back injury would mess up his ending, could be the reason


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

He's my man, but does teh people champ have 2 watches on in that gif?


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Why couldn't it of been her instead of Eddie :[


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Why couldn't it of been her instead of Eddie :[



Why couldn't it have been you instead of Eddie?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha censored version of the chorus for snooks


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Trish just got the clap from high fiving her...


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to see LayCool explode


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

if it wasnt serious, druids would have came


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit! Lay got kicked


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

WTF SNOOKI!?!?!?


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

O M F G DID U SEE SNOOKI DO THAT?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

WTF where did that come from?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Snooki? Srsly?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

... WTF SNOOKI?!?!


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Yo, Bryan n Sheamus were bumped for that? lmao



Darth Sidious said:


> Why couldn't it have been you instead of Eddie?



Cause yous a bitch


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

...okay... I'm gonna have to give Snook props... fuck....

Jomo and Dolph deserve better.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Snooki gonna Snook



> Cause yous a bitch



And you're a homo


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Morrison. Shortchanged for Snooki in the biggest stage of the promotion.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

I refuse to give any reality TV show star any props....


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

she did well but id pay for jomo vs ziggles


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah Miz. Such a smart guy tuning the symbol upside down



Nice preview though


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Miz and do you hate me now.

I see a wave of Miz haters gonna hate pictures arising after tonight.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

oh shit...using nAs


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Lost my stream lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a damn awesome preview.


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Lost my stream lol.



_DX_ is still working well


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

nice promo


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Snooki was more impressive that fight than any of the other Divas.

No, seriously - ask Laycool to do that, and I bet you they couldn't.

What the.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

That Miz promo was better than his actual entry. I was gaining respect for him until that cheezy entry.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

did he steal jomo's longcoat and color it brown?


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

So I guess they're giving this match 20 minutes? Hope there's a legit finish no run-in's have it happen after the match just let these two guys have their moment please WWE.


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwesooooooooooooome


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

wow champion entering first? way to job miz out to cena, Miz promo was amazing


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK JOHN CENA


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

... Cena's got a choir.

CENA'S GOT A DAMN CHOIR.

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

oh snap, NIGGERMANIA


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena's promo seems epic already


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena trying to be religious?


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

cena has a black choir loooooooooool?


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

Choirs are awsome


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

oh shit DMX


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

After the choir and the god promo it's pretty much confirmed that Cena is going to wipe the floor with The Miz. If Vince let's Miz win this I am going to eat my own sock.  And I'd do it gladly to. I've been waiting for years for vince to prove me wrong once.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> cena has a black choir loooooooooool?



Well they are the best


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

*BARK BARK BARK*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

X GON GIVE IT TO YA


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

They definately saved the best for last entrance wise. These were boss. Too bad the rest of the show couldn't have some unique entrances.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

red shirt yall.  oh snap.  rock called it


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

lol, the choir got booed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it me.. or did the Crowd just *boo* the choir.

71.000 people just earned themselves a ticket to down under.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't seen red before


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks bro.

Damn I missed Taker Game .


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> lol, the choir got booed.



noticed that too, bunch of rednecks


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

As great as both promos were for Cena and Miz I can't help but always laugh at "ABUDUH"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Is it me.. or did the Crowd just *boo* the choir.
> 
> 71.000 people just earned themselves a ticket to down under.



It's wrestlin' fans, dude. They don't give no f--k


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

All that booing

You make me proud Atalanta


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

new red shirt


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Well they are the best



Of course. How many famous white Choirs have you heard of?

Also, i thought the Rock was reffing this match.... That's like 80% of the reason i tuned in.....


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It's wrestlin' fans, dude. They don't give no f--k



You've got a point there.  Oh well. Let's see if Vince earns himself a ticket to by having Cena lose. Taking all bets?


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

The Miz's entrance was boss. Look for the Rock to distract Cena, giving the Miz the match.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Someone call me when the Rock interferes at the end.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh look. Riley's got bling.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2011)

Not enough Rock this PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Also, i thought the Rock was reffing this match.... That's like 80% of the reason i tuned in.....



That was never, ever, ever confirmed. Just speculation by us hopefuls.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

If rock reffed this wouldn't be a match


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> You've got a point there.  Oh well. Let's see if Vince earns himself a ticket to by having Cena lose. Taking all bets?



I would have thought he earned that in his match against God


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. For a main event the crowd sure is dead. Just kills the mood over here too.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

it could be the arena


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Nah this match just ain't that hyped, Rock is needed asap


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol the CENA SUCKS chants.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

It's cause the crowd doesn't care about Miz or Cena, they want Rock


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

No, I don't think it's the arena. I think the crowd just doesn't care.

At this point I'm waiting for the Rock.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

This match isn't doing to great


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Atlanta is not your friend Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

this makes me sad.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm hating this crowd. A bit of liveliness would make this better than it looks- Oh shit the ref's down.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 3, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Lol the CENA SUCKS chants.



ATL I love you


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

You hear the  crowd chanting "1! 2!... ahhh!!!" This crowd wants Cena to loose. 
Don't think they'll be pleased though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

We need a new referee.

Any ideas who could come out?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Crowd just cheered when cena kicked out. I don't know what the fuck this crowd wants anymore.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

So what did the Rock do? Lend his name to this shit for peopel to watch? Cause besides a few Kickass promos leading up to it I don't see anything...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Males over 13 want Miz to win.  Mothers and under 13s Cena.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Riley does not know how to keep the element of surprise with all that yelling lmao, but script said its okay.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

STILL BORING BORING BORING BORING


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Riley is out now


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay I'm actually surprised that Miz kicked out of Cena's signature "Fuck your distraction AA bitch" combo that's beaten everyone up until now. Vince is giving me hope.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Miz achieves immortality!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Miz got some air-time


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

HOLY SHIT A COUNT OUT?! Now THIS I did not see coming.

Boring, but I did not see this coming. Miz retains!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

TNA style!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Double countout? WTF?


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

wtf? so i guess the rock comes out now or something


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow double countout.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

lol wtf THIS at Wrestlemania! Seriously!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

Miz still the champ iria


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA A DRAW LOL VINCE U JUST TROLLED ME CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking countout? You're fucking with right?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

The rock. Right on cue.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Lost my stream.


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesus, the Rock is sweating like a rapist again. Here comes the stiffness.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

My stream just died. ARRRGH!


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG LOST MY STREAM


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

So rock beat on unconscious people?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah damn, stream just gave out right before Rock showed up


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

The rock vs the anonymous GM. This should be good.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

My stream has died. lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Why stream, why?!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

my stream


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Match restarts. Miz vs John Cena no DQ.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2011)

The Rock, so awesome he kills your stream.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!! Restart


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Everyones' stream went out!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Man wtf .


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

LINK


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

The Rock just owned Cena. Miz retains.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

So Rock restarted the match. 

Just from that, Cena wins.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

The Rock just trolled Cena.

MIZ RETAINS.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol. Rock Bottom to Cena


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

worst shit ever


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2011)

ROCK BOTTOM


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock Bottom on Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

stream explodes but i get to see miz win


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like I've got a date with a plate and a hot, steaming sock.


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

wth happened


----------



## TheWon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok that was the worst Wrestlemania ever until The Rock got Cena in the Bottom! Miz for the Win!

How do you come back out of retirement, and steal the show. LOL


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock takes it


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock delivers as expected.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Miz retains?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

HAAAAAA MIZ RETAINS VIA ROCK BOTTOM FROM ROCKY!!


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Looks like I've got a date with a plate and a hot, steaming sock.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

Now the Rock's giving The Miz his Serial rapist stare. Rock Bottom coming.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm sad Rock helped Miz win though after being jumped on


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock should challenge the Miz for the title.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

kick his ass rock!!!


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2011)

nice miz is getting it aswell!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock closes the show .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

This is why the Rock should come back. Turning an absolute shitfest of a main event into a magical moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

way to bury current gen


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Balls ending.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Streams back.

No pop for Rock. damn,

But yea, Cena and Miz go out looking like shit.


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

All in all, WM was a huge pile of steaming shit.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock made this WM


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena got what he deserved. 

But overall, this Wrestlemania was lackluster.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

ill give it 7 out of 10..whatever that means.  silly parts were silly, but some def moments in there.  snooki gymkata included.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

The Snooki match was better than MizvsCena.

3/10 

Could've been waaayyy better.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

It's sad that Fucking Snooki is a highlight of a fucking Wrestlemania....


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

The Rock saved the end of the show, Taker and HHH made it worth watching besides that, Del Rio/Edge and Orton/Punk were also pretty good.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 3, 2011)

If I was The Rock I would go back into retirement. So Cena, and the Miz can never get their revenge! LOL!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH/Taker is definitely the highlight of the entire PPV. I loved how it was basically quiet after that. And what the hell happened to Sheamus/Bryan?


----------



## Vox (Apr 3, 2011)

Hah. Edge/Del Rio was the best in that entire PPV. Edge. I repeat, one more time. Edge.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a waste of my time but I'm glad I enjoyed it with you guys


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

How long has it been since we've had an actual good wrestlemania. The last wrestlemania I fully enjoyed was the one where Eddie Guerrero became WWE champion.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

ill give it 6/10 rock is worth 1 out of that 6 and 1 for HHH/Taker, Delrio/Edge, Punk/Orton, team jomo vs team ziggles and a half each for cole/king and rhodes/rey


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> HHH/Taker is definitely the highlight of the entire PPV. I loved how it was basically quiet after that.* And what the hell happened to Sheamus/Bryan? *



Became a dark match that ended in a no contest. 

Then Sheamus lost to the Great Khali in a battle royal.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Became a dark match that ended in a no contest.
> 
> Then Sheamus lost to the Great Khali in a battle royal.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Manly tears when Eddie won. Manly tears.


WWE is only a quarter as good after Eddie passwed away.

RIP good man, Viva la Raza forever Eddie.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

I got see my favorite wrestler HBK 

And I gotta see Stone Cold Stunner Booker T 

HHH-Taker was nice, overall not that great but I wasn't expecting a great WM.

Glad Rocky kicked Miz' ass too, worst champion ever.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Arguable.  I liked the Edge Match but he had ricardo, christian, a car, clay, and del rio.  He stacked the deck.  Punk's match looked the best.  Between that and Cody.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted an Edge-Christian feud


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

The Corre Tag match was too short. 

The Cole Lawler match was too long

the Undertaker/HHH match was too slow, also not so good ending. 

Cena/Miz... Cena is another main event. he lost, but just... its Cena. 

Snooki was the best part of the show.


----------



## Darc (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm really betting that Taker/HHH match was suppose to go longer, like, Taker just didn't have it in him to finish it, Shawn was prolly suppose to interfere.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock was barely on the show. haha. Vince is a slick friend. 

I'm surprised WWE can still draw a huge crowd for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Never expected the Cena/Miz match to reach Laycool level with the crowd. Completely surprised.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk Orton was the match.  Taker and HHH had the best Hype.  Best Promo goes to Miz and Cena's was always CENA jobbing to kids.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Loved the Miz moment with Puffy/Nas intro


----------



## Cooli (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a good thing I didn't waste my own money on this crap. Hopefully next year will be better


----------



## Cash (Apr 3, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Loved the Miz moment with Puffy/Nas intro



That was freaking awesome. They even let Nas verse play


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 3, 2011)

What a horrible main event. It had one suprising moment though. Cena came out with new merch and didn't win.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

im expecting extreme rules to be good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> That was freaking awesome. They even let Nas verse play



And Rocky came out the fucking hero of the night, even with the low cheers. Taker match drained the fuck out of the entire arena.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel sorry for people who bought that event. That wasn't worth $60. 

$25 is the most I'd pay for that.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 3, 2011)

Even WM17 isn't worth $60. That's just insane to pay.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

My Wrestlemania:

Match 1: *JoMo Stratus and Snooki vs Dolph and LayCool*

Match would have lasted longer and there would have been at least 5 minutes of JoMo and Ziggles wrestling. Ending was fine, I was pleasantly surprised with Snooki's athleticism.

Match 2:*Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara*

Fuck the Rhodes story, it's not believable or entertaining. He should have came back without the mankind act and gone with a different angle. Sin Cara should have been hyped to take on Rey Mysterio, with the two meeting at Wrestlemania and Cara winning after a decently lengthed fight.

Match 3: *Randy Orton vs CM Punk*

Length of the match was good, I would have had Super Orton lose to a GTS but end up punting Punk afterwards.

Match 4: *MITB replacing Corre match Kofi Kingston vs Santino Marella vs Kane vs Evan Bourne vs R Truth vs Cody Rhodes*

Fuck MITB becoming it's own event, I'd of loved seeing this match at WM this year and with a surprising ending: Kane to win it.

Match 5: *Cole vs Lawler*

Was fine the way it went down. Although personally I'm not too happy with the GM reversing the decision because now I have to listen to Cole be a fucktard tomorrow night.

Match 6: *HHH vs Taker*

Was good. Ending disappointing, but I feel like Taker might have been injured by those chair shots. Either way, dream ending would have been a tombstone, eyes rolled back, tongue out. Classic.

Match 7: *ADR vs Edge*

In the proper spot for a championship match. However, I would have had Edge lose as Del Rio would make a good champion and that would allow Edge to reform a Tag Team with Christian and focus on the tag titles.

Match 8: *Cena vs Miz*

In a perfect world, the Rock would have pinned Cena himself at the end and stolen the title for himself. But we won't see the Rock again for 2 more years, so the way it ended was fine.

At least that's how I would have booked the event. Instead we got shit.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2011)

free is the most I'd pay for that....


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

No Awesome Kong. 
Well, I'll have to stay up late for Raw.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

Emasculation Storm said:


> Although personally I'm not too happy with the GM reversing the decision because now I have to listen to Cole be a fucktard tomorrow night.



Silly, Cole would've been a f--ktard either way.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

In before ShadowReplication1480 hates on Rock, tells us we don't know anything about wrestling and booking, and says this was a good Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Take away the majority of the matches shown,  have just Orton/Punk, Cena/Miz, Taker/HHH, add some Stone Cold, and you would have had a better Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> In before ShadowReplication1480 hates on Rock, tells us we don't know anything about wrestling and booking, and says this was a good Wrestlemania.



Doubt it. As a whole, this show was average at best and anybody with eyes could see that the ending to the main event was the definition of "clusterf--k."


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know, I'm getting tired of Stone Cold doing the same ol act all the time.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 3, 2011)

Cole vs Adamle to main event next year.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 3, 2011)

WM 28: Jericho vs Taker

Please, please, please, PLEASE?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm hoping Sting will make a move and face Taker before they both retire, don't matter which PPV, as long as they do it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2011)

WrestleMania was extremely dissapointing, for me, Snooki was surprisingly decent, but for me the best part was HHH/Taker and The Miz video before his match, the match itself was booked very badly, should have kept a similar ending, but had The Rock come out when ref was down, instead of stalling and wasting time with the BS double count-out. 

Other than HHH/Taker and The Miz video, the entire PPV was very very average for a WWE PPV, and completely unacceptable for a WrestleMania.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 3, 2011)

Randy Savage for 2012 Hall of Fame baby!!! OOHHHHH YEAAAAA!! DIG IT!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

I never wanna say a WM sucked...but that kinda sucked.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate Cody Rhodes. I hate his gimmick, his transparent mask and his fucking hoodie.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 4, 2011)

were they going for Dr. Doom with the hoody and the mask? 

Also Rey with the Captain America outfit.


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> were they going for Dr. Doom with the hoody and the mask?



He was getting over with his Dashing gimmick so why they changed it I don't know. But I'm digging this monster-villain Rhodes.

Too bad the match sucked. Execution let it down big time. Rhodes' execution was slack. The timing was off. The rest periods were too long and frequent. Made a well written match really shit.



LouDAgreat said:


> Also Rey with the Captain America outfit.



Sucked? Sucked. At least it covered his Matt Hardy gut.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2011)

I like Cody Rhodes' character, it's clearly psychological. His face isn't actually deformed, but remember crazy people aren't rational, he went on and on for months about being the "Dashing" one, then began to run away from matches whenever he got hit in the face and checking himself out in the mirror to make sure his face was OK, then he got hit by a knee brace on accident, and then thought his face became mangled. It's pretty straightforward. 

Though I have no idea why the mask is clear. 

What I can tell though, is Cody Rhoes is def the one going places between Ted Jr and himself. 

Cody > Ted Jr


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 4, 2011)

Vox said:


> He was getting over with his Dashing gimmick so why they change it I don't know. But I'm digging this monster-villain Rhodes.
> 
> Too bad the match sucked. Started slack. Too many rest periods. The match was written really well though. Execution let it down big time.
> 
> ...



The match wasn't that bad. The Corre match was far worse. I mean, burying the IC and Tag Team champions in 2 minutes to get over faces that really didn't need it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> In before ShadowReplication1480 hates on Rock, tells us we don't know anything about wrestling and booking, and says this was a good Wrestlemania.





Feelin' a lil' butthurt, I take it?


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> The match wasn't that bad. The Corre match was far worse. I mean, burying the IC and Tag Team champions in 2 minutes to get over faces that really didn't need it.



No no. Their match was that bad.

But, because I'm biased I'm blaming it on Capitano Americano.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 4, 2011)

Vox said:


> No no. Their match was that bad.
> 
> But, because I'm biased I'm blaming it on Capitano Americano.



Rey has gone a bit stale over the years. Would be a lot better if Sincara debuted against him. 

At least this one wasn't as bad as Victory Road


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 4, 2011)

> I'm hoping Sting will make a move and face Taker before they both retire, don't matter which PPV, as long as they do it.



We will never see Sting in a WWE ring ever


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sting/Taker wouldn't have been any good anyway. Nice spectacle build for sure, but the actual match would've been terrible.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got back from the bar.

Hate to say I told you so, but when you have a shit card, you get a shit PPV.

HHH vs Taker is exactly what I expected. Very slow.

The two things I was satisfied with was Miz retaining and Rock screwing Cena.

And some of you said Attitude Era Wrestlemainas sucked.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

The only Attitude WM that was any good was WM 17. 

This one's about even with 14 and better than 15 and 16.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 4, 2011)

15 was down right criminal. At least for 16 we had a pre-TLC.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 4, 2011)

This was pretty much as bad as you can get with WM without Russo being involved.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Never watched 9 or 11? 18 was pretty terrible, too.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2011)

11 had to be the worst WM i've ever watched in my life. I don't remember 9 too well and 18's event was overshadowed altogether by Rock/Hogan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2011)

I was actually _at_ 11.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 4, 2011)

lol guys what did I tell you:



			
				Shadow Replication 1480 said:
			
		

> This one's about _even_ with 14 and better than 15 and 16.



Not even close. 

Matches in those Manias had far more entertainment value than anything that was displayed at this Wrestlemania. 

This Wrestlemania is closer 11 than 14, 15 or 16. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Feelin' a lil' butthurt, I take it?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2011)

WM27 is the new WM11.

We live in a sad world indeed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, balderdash. Don't be so fatalist. This was an adequate Wrestlemania. I think he was pretty accurate with the numbering. It exceeded its booking.


But obviously, it's closer to the truth than the ones that instantly said HHH/Undertaker was better than HBK/Taker 1 (some even going as far as to say greatest WM match ever).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

HHH/UT was smoke and mirrors for two old dudes trying to cover up the fact they can't wrestle a full match by hitting 500 finishers instead. 

And the world title match curtain-jerking? That's just a disgrace.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH/UT was smoke and mirrors for two old dudes trying to cover up the fact they can't wrestle a full match by hitting 500 finishers instead.
> 
> And the world title match curtain-jerking? That's just a disgrace.



I'm a little surprised going back through this thread. My impression of the match was the total converse of most here: it was a badly structured and paced match that had an interesting ending. Problem was they stretched it out too far (like most of the drama of the match, actually). The crowd was begging for the tap about 15-20 second before they finally got it, and by then they had cooled down. 

Interesting kind of match for an Undertaker match, though. I understand what they were going for... poor execution, however.


I saw a lot of people online wondering if Undertaker's injury wasn't kayfabe... I thought the Miz looked more legitimately hurt after the double-countout than the Undertaker did. Miz looked legitimately concussed, glassy-eyed and vacant stare as he struggled to get up.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 4, 2011)

At least for now, WM 9 retains its status as worst Wrestlemania for another year.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bored and want to go ahead and get thoughts out of head...

The Good:

Orton/Punk- Great selling of the leg by Orton and Punk being smart as to not fall for Orton playing possum to hit the RKO only to springboard into it was really good. Probably my MOTN.

HHH/Taker- Not a major good because they're getting awfully close to Kurt Angle territory with the finisher-fest Taker WM matches with the last three. Taker's selling at the end was amazing in an "old bastard who knows he's over-the-hill and should just stay down, but guts it out anyways to pull out a win". 

Edge/ADR- Not much of one, but it twas a decent match. Expected a bit better out of Alberto, though. However, Edge still sucks ass. That'll always be an eternal truth.

Rhodes/Mysterio- The idea.

Snooki- Yeah, I know, but I have to give her props for the handspring. Didn't see it coming at ALL.

8-Man Tag- Only for Slater's glorious sell of the Cobra/KO Punch combo. Especially the fucking slo-mo replay which just added to the awesomeness.

Cena and Miz's pre-match video packages and entrances(sans the "AWESOME" balloons. Those were just crappy)- Just beautiful. Great song selections. The WWE's production team did a GREAT job.


The Bad:

Rock's opening promo- Nothing to say and he didn't even bother dressing up to give the illusion that he might not do anything physical. Fuck that noise.

The crowd- Either they just didn't give a shit or they were mic'd horribly a la WM 24.

Rhodes/Mysterio- The execution. UG-LY. Rey was pretty damn bad.

The mixed tag as a whole- Kinda lost track on WTF was going on. Have to re-watch.

The backstage skits- Ugh, ugh, UGH. No more Snoop Dogg, please.

Cole/Lawler- It was like Bret/Vince from last year all over again. I'll admit I laughed my ass off that Lawler didn't get his precious WM win, but I wish I had that 10 minutes of my life back again. Really did nothing for anybody involved(and made both Lawler and Austin look like huge dicks for attacking Matthews like that. Booker getting all excited and jumping into the ring was.. weird). WM's not the place for Dusty finishes like that and given the location and the history of the company that ran there, the bookers should've known better.

Cena/Miz- The whole first half of the match seemed to be moving in super slo-mo and then picked up a really good pace and was finally starting to get the crowd into and then BAM! Double fucking count-out at motherfucking WRESTLEMANIA in the motherfucking MAIN EVENT. Whoever booked this should've been fired YESTERDAY. And then Rocky comes out and re-starts the match but the damage has already been done and the crowd was pretty much lost. It does nothing for Miz or Cena especially when Rock goes and beats up Miz again, anyway. If they did this just to build to Rock/Cena at WM next year, then some fucking heads need to roll.


YMMV on this show depending on what you thought of HHH/Taker and Orton/Punk. I've seen this show described as an "extended episode of RAW" and I can't say that I disagree. A really mediocre-to-bad show and they've got a lot of work to do on RAW...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> lol guys what did I tell you:


Man, I must've gotten to you good if you're this pissy about my opinion on a show. 




> Not even close.
> 
> Matches in those Manias had far more entertainment value than anything that was displayed at this Wrestlemania.
> 
> This Wrestlemania is closer 11 than 14, 15 or 16.


As someone who's watched all of those shows within the last two weeks: Not really. 


That's some high-quality butthurt right there, homie. Need some Preparation-B? 




> But obviously, it's closer to the truth than the ones that instantly said HHH/Undertaker was better than HBK/Taker 1 (some even going as far as to say greatest WM match ever).


I didn't even like either of the HBK/Taker matches, but HHH/Taker wasn't anywhere close to either of 'em.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, this is really one of the worst Wrestlemanias you guys have seen? Could someone point me to this land where every WM is like WM17?

This is one of the better WMs, def better than the last 3.

Del Rio vs Edge = Good.

Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio = Good.

Corre thing = Not good, but it was really short anyway.

Punk vs Orton = Good.

HHH vs Taker = Good.

the snooki thing = Pretty cute for what it was, harmless. That finisher shocked all my friends .

The main event I thought was a dud.

But all in all, when there was wrestling on the TV it was usually good. How does that make for a horrible WM, I have no idea. People are actually quoting WM's from the 90s and 80s? Those are quite literally 1 match shows some not even that much, those were horrible....


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with Shadow Rep.

Although, I did giggle at the double count-out.

EDIT: Only, The Rock's opening promo was a heaping of convoluted bullshit. He was all over the place and, in the end, didn't add shit to the show. Terrible. Even more so considering the wanking I see over his involvement.

The Rock was shit here. Luckily everyone is wearing those rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2011)

Orton-Punk ending seems illogical to me. Classic heel limb-work, though. Lot of that tonight, I noticed. Punk was doing some yeoman work tonight. 

I think the Cody-Rhodes match is a bit underrated. The one thing I disliked was that they botched the symmetry of the match with Cody simply using the knee brace instead of putting it on.


I'd have to say the highlight of the night was Cena bringing out a black choir for his entrance, a move of pandering shameless even by his standards, the crowd not buying it and booing from the start, and then Cena parading out in a shirt that looked like a goddamn Confederate flag.


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

It was better than his marching band entrance of WM24.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyway, to elaborate on my thoughts tonight.

Edge vs Del Rio = Kinda how I thought it would go. Start off slow and pick up toward the end. It was a solid opener. I don't see what was so bad about it, Edge isn't exactly Shawn Michaels.

Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio = Sloppy at first. Some great spots. I liked the story with the mask and knee brace, and Cody beating Rey was a nice plus. If one followed their storyline, it was a pretty good match.

Corre vs Fat boys = The bad thing was it was super short. The good thing was the finisher fest. 

Randy Orton vs CM Punk = Great psychology. I loved the dissection of Randy Orton by CM Punk. Excellent selling all around, body language and all that. I think this was the best match of the night. It isn't fast or flashy, but it was methodical and genius. Really CM Punk brought out the best in Randy Orton. 

HHH vs Taker = Started out awesome with them brawling. It turned too much into a finisher fest. There was a point where guys were just doing like one normal move inbetween finishers. It was still pretty dramatic with HHH's 3rd pedigree and him tombstoning Taker. I didn't love the match, but I still have to give it respect for the emotion it sparked out of me.

Snooki - Me and my friends had a good laugh with this. McCool and Trish put on a good like 4 minutes or what ever. Snooki did that curtwheel shit and everyone jumped out of their seat. It was cute, honestly most celebrity things are a lot worst than what we got lol. This was quick and had good spots. Solid in my book. 

Miz vs Cena - This match was a major let down. The problem with this match is that Miz was beating Cena's ass way too hard way too fast. Like two minutes in Cena was already "dead". It was too slow pace, a little hard to buy as well. I think they should have went toe to toe for a while or have Cena beat the crap out of Miz at the start. The pacing was just awkward. 

Cole vs Lawler - Cena vs Miz was the most disappointing match, but this was the absolute worst. Cole's offense was terrible, and Lawler looked stupid getting beat up by him. It was funny at first, but after awhile it was just embarrassing. Josh Matthews getting punked was funny, feel kinda bad for him though. I hope Booker steps back in the ring, probably not. I missed the reverse decision, but whatever.


If I were to compare it to worst Wrestlemania, most matches are not even _passable_. It's a shame that they cut out Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus, though I'm sure even if they had a 5 star classic the same people would say the PPV sucks. Some people should just stop watching the product for a while. Speaking of Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus, they could have cutdown the Rock's 15 minute promo and put that shit in.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 4, 2011)

Jove said:


> Orton-Punk ending seems illogical to me. Classic heel limb-work, though. Lot of that tonight, I noticed. Punk was doing some yeoman work tonight.
> 
> I think the Cody-Rhodes match is a bit underrated. The one thing I disliked was that they botched the symmetry of the match with Cody simply using the knee brace instead of putting it on.
> 
> ...



The only thing missing from that entrance:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reverend D-Von 





Anyways, some quick thoughts:
the bad :
-Rey vs Rhodes: horrible finish. We could've had a better match in Sheamus vs Bryan
-Burying the IC and Tag champions in under 2 minutes
-The fucking main event, the finish, the match it was just atrocious
-Lawler vs Cole. The only good part was the end with Austin and Booker, and JR coming back
- Rock was a dud. His opening promo was good, went downhill right after that.
The good:
-Orton/Punk was pretty good and both could have been better challengers for the title than Cena.
-HHH/Taker was not bad, it's just that we could pretty much see that they ran out of steam 10 minutes in.
-The Snooki match: it was short and to the point.Better than I expected.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrestlemania thoughts:

Starting out with world title match was sort of odd.  I thought they are usually reserved for the end.  Not too many titles up for grabs for a Wrestlemania.  Shocked Edge won, but enjoyed this match.
Captain Reymerica vs Rhodes I liked as well.  Sort of a use of foreign object match that you could see coming.
8 Man tag was enjoyable but too short.  
Punk vs. Orton.  Match of the night.  One I was looking forward to the most.  Other than Sheamus vs Daniel gah!
King vs Cole.  About what I expected this would be.  Went on longer than I would have liked.  Enjoyed JR and King back on the mic after this mess.  Would have been funnier if Austin had put the stunner on Rock during the back stage business.  And then took over as host for Wrestlemania.  
Undertaker and HHH was what I expected.  Good stuff outside the ring.  Inside the ring was a kick out of finisher fest.
Snookie Surprised, Trish was good too.  Not much Morrison or Ziggler.  Really a Divas match in disguise.  
Cena/Miz started decent enough, but weird ending.  Guess they seem more interested in building Rock/Cena then actually having a good Miz/Cena Wrestlemania match.

Overall I liked the first half better than the second half.  Certainly there is no match I would say was an all time classic.  But I was entertained.  I think I only got three predictions right.  And Taker was a bit of a gimme one.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vox said:


> It was better than his marching band entrance of WM24.


I liked the marching band one, personally. Only bad thing was that the acoustics were terrible and you couldn't hear shit. Didn't like the Marine Corps drill team(or whatever they call it) from two years ago(?).


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 4, 2011)

Mysterio-Rhodes was likely MOTN, IMO. I'll have to go back and watch it at some point to confirm this, though.

With out CM Punks shockingly awesome offense (which was really gawky and awkward only a year ago) his match wouldn't have been much more than a reasonably better version than all of Randy Orton's BFIP performances. Significantly better than I what I expected, though, especially considering Orton was actually able to invoke sympathy for once with his limb selling...

The start of the Undertaker-Triple H match was pretty good, then tapered off into finisher wank-fest territory, as expected. I think they could've easily shaved 10 minutes off this and 5 off the Rocks opening promo and given it Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus (which ended up getting bumped - idiots). 

John Cena vs. The Miz was really disjointed, unfortunately. Overall pretty bad, in a pretty important match.


Oh, and Heath Slater is awesome. Talk about making the most of what you've been given. Best 2 minute match ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena's intros are just a little too flamboyant. 

I thought Miz had the best entrance. 

Rey looked like a kindergartner coming out in his Cap suit. I thought it was cute, the whole Captain America vs Dr.Doom thing going on. 

Gonna rewatch some of the matches when they're uploaded for sure.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've always felt a flamboyant entrance was always a good thing for the big names at WM(was kinda disappointed Taker didn't get one again). Biggest show of the year, so go all out and make it a bit of a spectacle.


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I liked the marching band one, personally. Only bad thing was that the acoustics were terrible and you couldn't hear shit. Didn't like the Marine Corps drill team(or whatever they call it) from two years ago(?).



Yeah, that was pretty shit.

Just going back through his WM entrances now and I can't help giggling at CM Punk in his WM22 entrance (which was epic by the by).

This year, I marked out when Metallica started playing at the start of Trips entrance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vox said:


> I couldn't agree more with Shadow Rep.
> 
> Although, I did giggle at the double count-out.
> 
> ...


Oh, you know I wasn't. 

Probably the best thing he did was the segment with Austin, 'course... we had to sit through the Mae Young bit to get to it, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 4, 2011)

The Captain America costume blew my mind too.

That Rock promo was so fucking mindless.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rey loses points because he didn't go with red boots. 

Seriously though, costume was nice. Too bad they didn't give him a shield as a prop. Hell, maybe HHH should've aped Thor just for kicks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

As for WM's from the 90s being better than this one, no. You liked them because you were like 8 years old.

And do people not remember how bad WM 25 was? This match at least delivered a few solid matches, which isn't all that common for a Wrestlemania.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2011)

I kinda wish Rock didn't come back, he's ruining all my good memories of him by being mediocre.

Miz video before entrance = highlight of the night

Which is sad. Cause it was a freakin' video... but I genuinely felt the video, I'm certain The Miz has surpassed his own dreams of achieving success as a professional wrestler, I mean not only did he Main Event WrestleMania, he walked in as the WWE Champion and walked out as the WWE Champion. 

Sure the match itself was terrible, but I blame that on the booking, specifically the freakin' double count-out and restart, could have had the same ending if they skipped all that and had Rock screw Cena when the ref was down. 

Basically my overall opinion is, Rock should have stayed in Hollywood and just left his involvement in pro wrestling nothing but a memory.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 4, 2011)

The Rock was so Epic , hes saved wrestlemania 27 from being pure shit


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> As for WM's from the 90s being better than this one, no. You liked them because you were like 8 years old.
> 
> And do people not remember how bad WM 25 was? This match at least delivered a few solid matches, which isn't all that common for a Wrestlemania.


I just find it funny how some people claim every PPV today is "the worst PPV EVAR!" when I've suffered through far worse shows probably before some of them were born.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2011)

What does BFIP stand for?

I guess no Orton fans here...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> The Rock was so Epic , hes saved wrestlemania 27 from being pure shit



Not really, The Rock's promo at the beginning and his lame backstage crap caused a potential MOTN candidate to get bumped. I'd rather have watched Sheamus vs Bryan for 15 Minutes than Rock's promo at the beginning or his backstage crap.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I just find it funny how some people claim every PPV today is "the worst PPV EVAR!" when I've suffered through far worse shows probably before some of them were born.



I don't think this Mania was the worse PPV EVAR!!, but Miz/Cena with that ending should not have been the Main Event of Mania.

Also, for the people who didn't see Mania and/or missed the Miz video we're talking about, or just want to watch it again, here it is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGeEd503AuY[/YOUTUBE]

The video is terrible quality, but whatever.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2011)

I really dislike Miz but I'm glad for his success and Hate Me Now was the perfect song for him 

Those 2 videos and entrances, Rocky-Austin backstage, and HBK just being there were the highlights for me.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> As for WM's from the 90s being better than this one, no. You liked them because you were like 8 years old.
> 
> *And do people not remember how bad WM 25 was?* This match at least delivered a few solid matches, which isn't all that common for a Wrestlemania.



Yes! Thank you. I really, really did not like Mania 25 at all. This one was definitely better. I think I preferred 26 though.

The show did about as I expected. A middling WrestleMania with a few solid matches and some memorable moments but not particularly great.

Honestly I think this year's Extreme Rules will be a better PPV than this one (wouldn't be the first time for Backlash/Extreme Rules), I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 4, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> What does BFIP stand for?
> 
> I guess no Orton fans here...



Baby-Face in Peril.

It's essentially the part of the match where the face tries to get sympathy from the crowd in order to get them fired up for their come back. Orton isn't exactly the best at emoting, but he does certain things pretty darn well.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, WM25 was pretty awful. I still think WM11 is the worst one ever. I need to watch WM9. I either barely remember it or never saw it. 

Oh, the WM that had the roman gimmick. Yeah, it was pretty bad. Macho Man on commentary didn't help. lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Baby-Face in Peril.
> 
> It's essentially the part of the match where the face tries to get sympathy from the crowd in order to get them fired up for their come back. Orton isn't exactly the best at emoting, but he does certain things pretty darn well.



Ah, I see.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 4, 2011)

Loved the Triple H vs Taker Match.

Though IMO it went a bit over the top with what Taker withstood there.
Ending Taker's streak when Triple H was using the Tombstone would have been an perfect end.

Though I gotta say it was worth seeing him with such an Expression of disbelief.

As well as Coles:


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 4, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I really dislike Miz but I'm glad for his success and Hate Me Now was the perfect song for him
> 
> Those 2 videos and entrances, *Rocky-Austin backstage*, and HBK just being there were the highlights for me.





*This was so Beast!!!*


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 4, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Rocky-Austin backstage,



That was so awesome.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 4, 2011)

Wasn't really a bad show. ADR and Edge did well enough, honestly I'm glad edge won, not that I like edge as champion still, but I dont think ADR is really ready to carry the title, I'd also still prefer he get another finisher...

Rhodes and Rey was great stuff over all. Rather odd seeing rey try to use rhodes mask as a weapon, really seemed to go against rey's character and style, but whatever i guess? I'll settle for it since Rhodes actually got the win.

The corre match, eh...who did Slater piss off? Probably no one really, but that was my first thought after that thing they called a match.

6 man tag wasn't awful, but ended just as useless as I expected, tho honestly, I wouldn't have minded that match so much had it not been such a waste of Ziggler and Jomo, they could have put on such a great show other wise..

Orton, Punk, as far as an Orton match goes, it wasn't bad, a little bit slow but that's about what I expected. The leg stuff was good, loved seeing Punk pull out the figure four around the ring post. Seriously would rather Punk have won, but pretty well saw it coming, so much for Nexus.

Trips/Taker was good stuff, started out amazing. Could have done with a few less finishers....would have been nice to see more of a match at the end, instead of trips spamming chair shots and finishers on the "invincible" taker...rather liked the submission finish, seemed like the only real option. Trips hit taker with countless chair shots, 4 or 5 of his own finishers? and a tombstone.....had taker just got up some how and hit a tombstone to win, would have made trips look rather weak compared to him, and we all know theres no way that would be allowed....
Just to add, something about trips entrance seemed a bit weird to me. It was a cool enough idea, but the transition from one song to the other just seemed out of place.

Lawler/Cole, over all good stuff, nice feel good moment of the night for all the fans. Cole did a great job looking like an idiot, Lawler did well, looked good in one last match, would have been nice to see a piledriver pulled out, but didn't really expect it either. Fans also again, got what they wanted with a stunner, even if it was on Booker. The end seemed unneeded, unless they plan to go somewhere with it, tho I'd rather the angle just end their, as it should. The only benefit from the DQ, it was kinda nice to hear JR and King working together one more time(no matter how strange it was for Lawler to jump out of a ring and sit right down to commentate.)

Cena/Miz, looked promising early on(Cena reaction from the crowd was awesome, by the way) this really could have gone on to be something great, sadly, awful booking ruined it. Wrestlemania main event should never end in DQ, honestly I'd rather it not end in interference either, thankfully, we got both of those tonight. Fine, I'll accept hitting Cena, make sense at least, but did he really have to go back and get the Miz too?! Did we really need the Rock, who, after tomorrow night, who knows when we'll see him again, to stand over a guy whos such a big rising star in the company?
(I will add, the entrances were amazing here, Miz's video was great, kinda liked the big blow up "Awesome" he walked through too. Cena's video was nice, tho not as good as what Miz had, but his entrance was simply incredible, Absolutely loved the choir!)

I cant even begin to describe my disappointment in DB/Sheamus match not happening....and I have no desire to even touch on the Rocks promos, seems the Disney movies are rubbing off on him a bit much...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2011)

Was Cena losing out on a count out unscripted?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 4, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Lawler/Cole, over all good stuff, nice feel good moment of the night for all the fans. Cole did a great job looking like an idiot, Lawler did well, looked good in one last match, would have been nice to see a piledriver pulled out, but didn't really expect it either.* Fans also again, got what they wanted with a stunner, even if it was on Booker. *The end seemed unneeded, unless they plan to go somewhere with it, tho I'd rather the angle just end their, as it should. The only benefit from the DQ, it was kinda nice to hear JR and King working together one more time(no matter how strange it was for Lawler to jump out of a ring and sit right down to commentate.)



Well just don't forget Matthews received one as well.

Which I rather found unnecessary though.


----------



## Vox (Apr 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Was Cena losing out on a count out unscripted?



No. Miz smacking his head on the exposed concrete, more than likely leaving him concussed, after the spear from Cena on the other hand...


----------



## FearTear (Apr 4, 2011)

Random thoughts:

-Snooki fights better than Kelly Kelly, that's for sure 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djzrSfN61pQ[/YOUTUBE]

-Triple H vs Taker: one wrestling move every three minutes, and it was still a damn exciting match
Also, I feel sorry for Taker. I don't want him to die for real

-Cole vs Lawler: too long and too boring

-when The Rock read the e-mail I almost kill myself laughing :rofl

-John Cena defeated and The Miz retaining, but I felt nothing


----------



## Starrk (Apr 4, 2011)

KK was like, "the force of me doing those backflips hitting you has stunned you!"


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2011)

KK should have improvised into a stunner there.  Would have made the botch look more watchable.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I just find it funny how some people claim every PPV today is "the worst PPV EVAR!" when I've suffered through far worse shows probably before some of them were born.



I just wonder how many of those complaining about the BS ending to the main event actually watched or even remember the bullcrap around WM IX ending.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I don't think this Mania was the worse PPV EVAR!!, but Miz/Cena with that ending should not have been the Main Event of Mania.


Wasn't really talking about you. You actually gave solid reasons for why you didn't really like the show.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont think the Cena match was suppose to end like that.  Cena's gimmick has always been overcoming the odds.  So I was assuming that he would kick out of the Rock Bottom and then Beat Miz to stare Rock Down.  

Unless they are trying to do a Rock vs Cena or that they just don't want Cena being a champ so many times.  I mean he is what 12-13 time already?  He is still young and athletic so maybe they wanted The Miz to hold it for a bit and maybe lose it to a Jomo or Punk etc.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 4, 2011)

WM sucked balls. The only good matches were Rhodes-Rey and Taker-HHH. I don't know how you mess up Lawler-Cole but damn did the WWE find a way. The whole creative and booking team should be fired. It was a mess.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

he's a 9 time champion.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2011)

Shadow said:


> He is still young and athletic so maybe they wanted The Miz to hold it for a bit and maybe lose it to a *Jomo* or Punk etc.



Haha never gonna happen. 

I don't know why they didn't just make Rock the special ref.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

wrestlemania thoughts..

Edge vs. Del Rio - was not a bad match, but it felt odd being the first match.. and i find it weird how del rio lost.. whats the point of the rumble than? why didn't they give it to someone who would win? meh.. 
Grade: *C*
+Del rio's entrance was kinda cool


Cody Rhodes vs. Mysterio - glad rhodes didn't get buried, and the match was alright.. rhodes did put quite a performance.. ending was generic heel win though...
Grade: *B*
+lol at rey's costume

Corre vs. Show/Kane/Kofi/Santino - wth? LOL.. quickest mania match? why was it even on the card? 
Grade: *F*
-should've replaced koslov with diesel or some other nostalgic wrestler..

Punk vs. Orton - this was actually good, surprisingly.. i really liked.. orton selled good, punk was good aswell.. they seemed comfortable with each other, and i liked that.. 
Grade: *B*
+Punk's art of run is Uchiha level 

Michael Cole vs. Lawler - okay great action.. but what is with that finish? really cringed the life out of me.. is lawler in the doghouse or somthin? and storywise lawler should just quit or storm off or something.. he got beat by cole at mania.. 
Grade: *D*
+cole stuff was funny
+austin was great as usual 
+JR commentating

Taker vs. Trips - can't give enough credit to these two. they're both injured as fuck and past their prime yet still stole the show. and with a pretty average wrestling performance at that.. they delivered the "taker's streak couldn't have been in more danger" story very well.... more than once i thought that they won't get up.. they sold it perfectly.. hope taker is fine.. 
Grade: *A *
+Trip's entrance
+Kudos to Taker taking a chairshot to the head.
-Taker injured 

Snookimania - crowed was dead for this one.. and it wasn't that good.. but snooki didn't botch up anything so that's a plus for me.. still, should've just went with dolph and joMo.. but what really irritated me is that they brushed sheamus/danielson for it.
Grade: *D*
- got attracted to snooki 

Miz vs. Cena - not mainevent material, why not went with del rio/edge for the ME? it was a much better match.. when both wrestlemania main event competitors get booed, you have a problem.. at least edge got a very decent pop.. match was awful.. finish was worse, why not have rock run in when the ref was down and rock bottom cena? instead of pausing and killing the match instead.. nothing good came out of this.. 
Grade: *F*
+miz entrance was amazing
-PC GM is getting more stupid by the match.. 
-rock was actually bleh.


overall, average mania.. there was certainly much worse manias in the past.. but this one didn't impress either.. will say this: wrestlemania is screwed when taker retires.. three years and he had the best matches.. also, the streak overshadows everything.. cena/taker better be the best thing in the universe next year..
Grade: *C*
-no sheamus/danielson


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

btw, how injured is taker? 
got heartbroken seeing him like that..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he was just selling, but I haven't heard anything either way yet. We'll see if he shows up for RAW or SD this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

i hope it was just a sell.. but with his condition, you can't help but feel worried.. and trips wanted to help him at one point.. so yeah, we'll have to wait..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like austin and rock will be at raw tonight.. 

E can redeem this mania, by having cena turn monster heel and AA everybody on sight..

it would make sense, 10 months and cena have been screwed and fucked up.. do eet vince..


----------



## FearTear (Apr 4, 2011)

On a side note... poor gospel choir 

treated even worse than Christina Aguilera at the Super Bowl


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Sidenote...this win for edge sets up Christian heeling.  Also, poor Del Rio.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 4, 2011)

gotta see Raw for that Rocky Austin


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Sidenote...this win for edge sets up Christian heeling.  Also, poor Del Rio.


I doubt they turn Christian so soon. Especially with SD having so few recognizable faces mid-card faces.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

del rio and edge continuing the feud is almost set on stone.. it has to end with del rio winning the championship.. otherwise it was a total waste of time..

EDIT: new botchamania up


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wasn't really talking about you. You actually gave solid reasons for why you didn't really like the show.



honestly i just tried to have fun and enjoy it lol

my cousins walked off to play video games 1 hour into the show

after one insisted that falling on the matting must not hurt at all. got on my nerves big time <_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

powerbomb him on your bed.. trust me, thats what i did to my cousins and friends, can't say shit about wrasslin now 

well it was sort of a gut-wrench jacknife powerbomb, but you get the drill


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

Lock him into a figure-four or a STF or even the Anaconda vice. 

Putting people in submission holds puts the fear of God in them. lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2011)

can't do anything now.. they know better.. 

everytime i say i wanna try a wrestling move, they stay 10 feet away from me


----------



## Heloves (Apr 4, 2011)

who wants to see an Austin vs Undertaker WM 28 main event?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

I know you're joking, but this older gen > current crop thing is really nicking at me.

Really?  With how much time they were given and matches being bumped off and booked shoddily in the first place, how COULD the young talent matter?  This 'youth movement' is bullshit and wwe is being dragged up to date kicking and screaming.  The sheer amount of time and focus dedicated to veterans vs newer talent is staggering and annoying, because I know it's because of how afraid wwe is to trust new talent.  Ah well, vince will pass soon and paul better not buckle under the pressure.

Because wwe is owned publicly now, the newer crop of talent seems to be more transient and just experiments to see what gets over, as opposed to being pushed by the machine to actually get over.  It's very disheartening, but how do you tell that to them?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 4, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> who wants to see an Austin vs Undertaker WM 28 main event?


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 4, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



Loved it when stone cold came out on the atv... That decision to disqualify lawler was bullshit though.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> del rio and edge continuing the feud is almost set on stone.. it has to end with del rio winning the championship.. otherwise it was a total waste of time..
> 
> EDIT: new botchamania up



Well TBH WM isn't really the place for feuds to end.  Usually is the first real match in the feud.  Like last year there was the Batista vs Cena one.  The feuds all seem to end in May/June time where the draft lottery happens


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok JR.  DOn't botch....


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Cole Pushups....


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Cole looks like a gay Rick Steiner with Jailhouse tattoos.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

angle's account is gonna be hacked again


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone quick gif me that austin "what the fuck" when the miz came down


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2011)

Tough Enough participants gettin' booed to hell. Jeez, who _do_ the fans like?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

I love SCSA loves him a lot pek


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

What IS  A-Ri?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2011)

I want the afro-man to win.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

i want a gif of vickie failing


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 4, 2011)

lmfao...sin cara botched the entrance. however he is super cool


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

still was impressive


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2011)

He got enough damn hang-time where I myself am able to ignore it. Holy crap.
Was it me or was the crowd dead, though? (genuine question, I'm not a good judge of crowd reactions cuz of my TV).


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

no they are dead


yaay its confederate cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

Stone Cold graphic walking up to the screen while Rock was posing on the second rope freaked me out for a second. lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder what Rockys "big announcement is gonna be.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

its gonna be he is marrying snooki


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena vs Rock....I have waited a long time for this!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

this whole waiting to next year is bullshit right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

One year away.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 4, 2011)

trolling like only wrestling can.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

it will be like starrcade a year long storyline for hogan vs sting

its also to make up for the fail of this years


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

God damn, this just proves The Rock is the biggest herb of all-time.

"YEAH, I'LL FIGHT YOU...IN A YEAR!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

Rock will be off to make movies for the next 300 days.

AWESOME BUILD, GUYS


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad they did it for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

we knew it would either be summerslam or wm 28 why did you guys think otherwise?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2011)

This was basically their way of saying "We fucked up guys, we should've did Rock vs Cena at WM this year."


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 4, 2011)

whats gonna be interesting is how they keep that "rivalry" fresh throughout the whole year..

i doubt cena or rock can go on a hiatus then just come back 3 weeks before wm28


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

or we are sorry for a shitty card this year


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2011)

the rock can make random appearances like he did in 2004.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This was basically their way of saying "We fucked up guys, we should've did Rock vs Cena at WM this year."



^^^^^
A thousand times this.

There's a VERY good chance Rock will also be inducted in the HOF next year.

Creative pretty much destroyed the WM27 main event to build for WM28.

If I know WWE, the buildup will be similar to the Rock/Hogan feud.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> *whats gonna be interesting is how they keep that "rivalry" fresh throughout the whole year..*
> 
> i doubt cena or rock can go on a hiatus then just come back 3 weeks before wm28



I agree. Me personally, I dont think the "creative" team is consistent enough to keep this thing fresh throughout the whole year. Shit, this should be interesting.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2011)

Won't The Rock have to have some matches before the Cena match? still rusty, hasn't had a proper match in a while, maybe with the Miz?


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 4, 2011)

Come to think of it this is probably for the best...The Rock has a whole year to prepare for this match instead of just rushing into it after being away for 7 years...

Let's see if the match can live up to a year's worth of hype..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Who's Taker facing ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

WWE Graphics Dept:


Why, when you have a goddamn red backdrop, would you put white stars in blue? Honestly, at least the shirt can be something else. That's just blatant.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Who is facing Taker?  Who cares?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 5, 2011)

....



This might be an interesting year for the WWE.


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena v/s Taker seems like it will never happen then lol.

Rock gonna finish up his HollyWood commitments then prep for the next Mania, I digg.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate that tease of Miz vs Stone Cold  ..got my hopes up


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2011)

Tough Enough off to a good start. Ditzy model sent packing right away.


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Stone Cold v/s Miz... I think Austin can still hold his own in a match, would be good to see. Besides the fact young talent is getting buried again lolol


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> Stone Cold v/s Miz... I think Austin can still hold his own in a match, would be good to see. Besides the fact young talent is getting buried again lolol



...to me the Miz actually has gotten better with Austin and The Rock bringing back more people to know about him... the crowd seemed more lively than usual 

I really don't think the young talent has gotten as badly buried as what Hogan would have done 

Would it be for the WWE title?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 5, 2011)

WWE just signed a Dragon Gate USA regular by the name of Jon Moxley. Anyone know anything about the guy?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2011)

First Episode of Tough Enough sucks........feels easy to pick a winner.

Although Austin calling everybody ASSHOLES was preety funny.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> First Episode of Tough Enough sucks........feels easy to pick a winner.
> 
> Although Austin calling everybody ASSHOLES was preety funny.



The rock is gonna be on ...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always respected Cena, didn't like him post-Thuganomics, but I really like him now. He seems like a really great guy (always knew that) even though he can't wrestle. Really respects his fans too, probably because he was always facing off against HBK or someone else when I watched wrestling from time to time that I didn't like him.

"What do you know, fashion advice from the tooth fairy."


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2011)

The Rock vs. Cena in a year.

Enjoy not watching wrestling for the next year Attitude marks.

Cena vs. Undertaker at Summerslam then? They've been sitting on that match-up forever, they've got to do it one of these days. And Undertaker will be in a wheelchair by WrestleMania 29, so it's got to be within the next year.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I've always respected Cena, didn't like him post-Thuganomics, but I really like him now. He seems like a really great guy (always knew that) even though he can't wrestle. Really respects his fans too, probably because he was always facing off against HBK or someone else when I watched wrestling from time to time that I didn't like him.
> 
> "What do you know, fashion advice from the tooth fairy."



rock could have mentioned something about Cena's confederate flag shirt


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 5, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> rock could have mentioned something about Cena's confederate flag shirt



True, lol.

Just found out Cena's into anime and his favorite animated movie is Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken).


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> True, lol.
> 
> Just found out Cena's into anime and his favorite animated movie is Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken).



I heard one kid on Raw cheering for Cena ... but then he got overshadowed by the other thousands of people cheering for the Rock


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 5, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> I heard one kid on Raw cheering for Cena ... but then he got overshadowed by the other *thousands* of people cheering for the Rock



Thousands ? Dont you mean the Mmmmiiilions!!! And Millions! of The Rocks fans , anyway Rock owned Cena tonight


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I've always respected Cena, didn't like him post-Thuganomics, but I really like him now. He seems like a really great guy (always knew that) even though he can't wrestle. Really respects his fans too, probably because he was always facing off against HBK or someone else when I watched wrestling from time to time that I didn't like him.
> 
> "What do you know, fashion advice from the tooth fairy."



I just need to correct something. Cena can wrestle, very well at that, honestly, better than the rock, if were talking real, technical, skill here.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I just need to correct something. Cena can wrestle, very well at that, honestly, better than the rock, if were talking real, technical, skill here.



Are you serious ? Or are you just being a cena fan, anyone here who has been watching wrestling will tell you otherwise, Cena has like 5 moves, and he's very stiff and un smoove


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Are you serious ? Or are you just being a cena fan, anyone here who has been watching wrestling will tell you otherwise, Cena has like 5 moves, and he's very stiff and un smoove



Actually, everyone here knows I'm a Bret Hart fan, not a Cena fan.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 5, 2011)

Well even Bret Hart would tell you otherwise, especially since Owen Heart & Rock were best friends, he would know


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I just need to correct something. Cena can wrestle, very well at that, honestly, better than the rock, if were talking real, technical, skill here.



This. 



shyakugaun said:


> Are you serious ? Or are you just being a cena fan, anyone here who has been watching wrestling will tell you otherwise, Cena has like 5 moves, and he's very stiff and un smoove



I'm serious, and I ain't no Cena fan. 

I'm a Miz fan. 

CM Punk, Jericho, Christian and Edge are my other favourites. Cena is probably near the bottom, but I don't dislike him because of what he does in the ring, I'm just bored of him.

Also, where the hell is Johnny Curtis? Didn't he win NXT, DON'T TELL ME NXT IS POINTLESS?!?????!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> I heard one kid on Raw cheering for Cena ... but then he got overshadowed by the other thousands of people cheering for the Rock



Kid: "Let's go Cena!" 

Everyone else: "BOO!!!"


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 5, 2011)

CM Punk is where it is at...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2011)

CM Snore is more like it, amirite?


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Is Nexus ever coming back? lol


----------



## Grandia (Apr 5, 2011)

so 10+ wwe wrestlers are gonna get cut?

Gail Kim better watch that ass


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 5, 2011)

this wrestlemania was the worst ppv ever,

Del Rio/Edge was good. I'm glad Del Rio lost, when everyone else thought Del Rio was gonna win. so glad Del Rio didn't win.

Cody Rhodes/Rey Mysterios was ok.

Corre match was too short, though Santino was awesome.

HHH/Undertaker felt like it took too long and was kind of boring.

CM Punk/Orton was good. so is New Nexus done now? i hope so.

Jerry Lawler/Michael Cole was good until the end with the stupid GM decision to make Cole win. why? there was no point of that *facepalm*

Snooki, Trish, Morrison/Dolph Ziggler, Michelle Mccool, Layla was good. Snooki actually did good.

Cena/Miz was good until the double countout and bs Rock interference at the end. Cena should have won. also Rocks promos and stuff wasted so much time. I mean at the start of the show Rock had a almost 20 minute promo. and why Rock beat up Miz? seriously it felt like it was just to promote the Rock for no reason.

and now I hear Rock vs. Cena at next year's wrestlemania? WWE won't be able to keep the hype for an entire year and by the time the match comes around next year no one will want to see it uggghhh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

God i am mad at no Cena/Taker.. it would have been much more bigger than Cena/Rock.. 

and who's Taker gonna face? Trips again? i liked their match, but trips will look like an idiot being the only one trying it three times and still losing.. 

the only one i can see gaining much hype and build up is Y2J, since they never wrestled as far as i know.. the only problem is that taker will be crippled by the time WM29 comes along.. 

well if he had 4 matches i'd like them to be these:-

Summerslam 2011: vs. Triple H
Wrestlemania 2012(28): vs. Sting/Y2J
Summerslam 2012: Y2J/Sting
Wrestlemania 2013(29): vs. John Cena

i really doubt it but a man dream can't he? 

liked sin cara's debut..


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm genuinely excited about Sin Cara. I wonder what they're gonna do with him after Sheamus.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandia said:


> so 10+ wwe wrestlers are gonna get cut?
> 
> Gail Kim better watch that ass


Oh the things I would do....


Darc said:


> Is Nexus ever coming back? lol



I definitely hope so... CM Punk is just one of those guys you watch and he keeps you entertained. I love his intro music, Just the way he fights but honestly the new nexus is way better than the old nexus, they ran off into the crowd when cena came after them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

they should swap the colors of the "N", and have a all black group.. 

thats TV i would see..

oh man, remembered this  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYHQBw63u2k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

oh man, how i loved farooq pek


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> WWE just signed a Dragon Gate USA regular by the name of Jon Moxley. Anyone know anything about the guy?



moxley is like this tall gothic/metal type of dude. he was prob the best american bro on Dgate USA. he's a heel.


----------



## Grandia (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> they should swap the colors of the "N", and have a all black group..
> 
> thats TV i would see..
> 
> ...



man they had an all black choir and that nas/miz promo mix at wrestlemania, i cant see why they cant have another all black group 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldnt mind CM Punk leading it actually


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandia said:


> man they had an all black choir and that nas/miz promo mix at wrestlemania, i cant see why they cant have another all black group
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



cm punk isn't as manly as farooq though.. come to think of it, there aren't any badass black wrestlers.. closest thing is big zeke, but screams all the time 

we need a cold-hearted MoFo and badass look like farooq.. that guy had aura..


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 5, 2011)

itt: a bunch of young people who think this era of wrestling is any good compared to the attitude era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahmed Johnson too.

They just don't make badass black wrestlers like they used to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> God i am mad at no Cena/Taker.. it would have been much more bigger than Cena/Rock..



Oh no, it wouldn't even be close. Cena/Rock is a whole other level.

Cena/Taker has already happened, anyway... and I'd much like to remember the old days when Cena was an effective heel and had a pretty great program with the Undertaker, and not have those memories spoiled by face Cena.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> itt: a bunch of young people who think this era of wrestling is any good compared to the attitude era.



are you even over the age of 25? the attitude era was 10 years ago, not exactly the stone ages. 80s NWA was a lot better than that shit anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ahmed Johnson too.
> 
> They just don't make badass black wrestlers like they used to.



yeah.. harlem heat as well 



TRI05 said:


> itt: a bunch of young people who think this era of wrestling is any good compared to the attitude era.



both eras suck.. this one is just relatively better..


IMO best era i have lived to see is 2002-2005.. regardless of some pretty shitty storylines.. 

from DVDs and stuff, wcw's mid 80s to mid 90s was pretty amazing.. 



Jove said:


> Oh no, it wouldn't even be close. Cena/Rock is a whole other level.
> 
> Cena/Taker has already happened, anyway... and I'd much like to remember the old days when Cena was an effective heel and had a pretty great program with the Undertaker, and not have those memories spoiled by face Cena.



disagree, rock/cena is big but in E right now nothing is compared to the streak.. its their gem.. and the biggest opponent the streak can have now is cena.. both taker and cena don't lose cleanly very often.. loyal fans respect taker more than rock.. 

cena/rock is another classic match.. but cena/taker is the match.. both austin and rock were bigger than taker back then.. but overall taker is bigger than both combined.. and cena is the biggest thing now..

that almost really didn't matter.. cena was still a midcarder, in E terms thats not even close to prime.. taker is still "immortal".. sorry but nothing could be bigger, than biggest star vs. biggest legend..

its like austin facing hulk hogan when austin was hot..


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2011)

You think the Attitude Era sucked? It doesn't matter what you think.

I don't think Taker is bigger than the Rock and Stone Cold, they are too popular with the masses.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 5, 2011)

Taker vs Daniel Bryan at  WrestleMania 28 .
Why ?
Why the fuck not


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Rock and Stone Cold were/are Hogan-level superstars that transcended the sport into mainstream popularity. Within wrestling, UT might be more respected since he's been around for 20 years, but Rock and Stone Cold were the biggest superstars during the biggest boom period in wrestling history. UT has the streak, but give him a shitty opponent and that match loses all sorts of drawing power.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2011)

How bout dat TOUGH ENOUGH mein square


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> its like austin facing hulk hogan when austin was hot..



That's actually the _perfect_ comparison for Cena v Rock.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah.. harlem heat as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no this era sucks..and you saying Cena's a star is a joke... when you get booed as a face ..you aren't doing your job right...  no Undertaker is not bigger than the both...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> we need a cold-hearted MoFo and badass look like farooq.. that guy had aura..


Wha...?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Motherfucking..TARVER!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock and Stone Cold were/are Hogan-level superstars that transcended the sport into mainstream popularity. Within wrestling, UT might be more respected since he's been around for 20 years, but Rock and Stone Cold were the biggest superstars during the biggest boom period in wrestling history. UT has the streak, but give him a shitty opponent and that match loses all sorts of drawing power.



i think the streak in the eyes of E surpassed that.. maybe its just me.. but i feel they have put a lot of hype into that.. with people saying mania = streak..



Jove said:


> That's actually the _perfect_ comparison for Cena v Rock.



except right now, taker is bigger than rock..

at the rock's time,  he was bigger and taker was just another star.. taker's legendary power beyond rock's great comeback..



helovestowrite said:


> no this era sucks..and you saying Cena's a star is a joke... when you get booed as a face ..you aren't doing your job right...  no Undertaker is not bigger than the both...



cena is a star, deal with it..

taker's legendary status is bigger than them.. 

they're bigger stars, but he's a bigger legend.. 



Agmaster said:


> Wha...?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



where is he now?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 5, 2011)

ITT: Idiot newbies who think the Attitude Era was the BESTEST EVAR~! get mocked.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Are you serious ? Or are you just being a cena fan, anyone here who has been watching wrestling will tell you otherwise, Cena has like 5 moves, and he's very stiff and un smoove


I'm pretty sure I've been watching wrestling longer than you've been alive and yeah, Cena can wrestle and wrestle better than Rock did in his prime. You should try not sounding stupid in the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

being better than rock isn't so great though.. rock wasn't really known for his godly level matches


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> being better than rock isn't so great though.. rock wasn't really known for his godly level matches



No he wasn't but he was a hell of an entertainer ... ..Cena neither is funny nor a good wrestler..hell Miz is showing more potential than Cena


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena's ring skills are underrated.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

No, Cena's just about properly rated.

I won't romanticize the past because you could not depend on Rock for a worthy main event (and in that way he certainly plays the Hogan role in all this), but he was without question better than Cena. Cena's nadirs are lower and his ceiling is, as well.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 5, 2011)

No, he wasn't. Cena's peak was much better and he had a shittier class of wrestlers to work with. Cena's resume of good-to-great matches against greenhorns/turds/roid monkeys like Lashley, Khali, Batista, Edge, Darren Young, Wade Barrett, The Miz, and Sheamus when he first started getting pushed is far better than Rock's against guys that were similar like Billy Gunn and Rikishi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> No he wasn't but he was a hell of an entertainer ... ..Cena neither is funny nor a good wrestler..hell Miz is showing more potential than Cena



saying miz > cena just made you an irrelevant poster 




sarun uchiha said:


> Cena's ring skills are underrated.



i sure as hell don't understand the 5 moves argument though..

doesn't E nerf all their talent's movesets? 

i don't like cena one bit.. i actually think booing him all the time is some funny shit.. but he's good wrestler, and talker at that..



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, he wasn't. Cena's peak was much better and he had a shittier class of wrestlers to work with. Cena's resume of good-to-great matches against greenhorns/turds/roid monkeys like Lashley, Khali, Batista, Edge, Darren Young, Wade Barrett, The Miz, and Sheamus when he first started getting pushed is far better than Rock's against guys that were similar like Billy Gunn and Rikishi.



/Subject

+reps

EDIT: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shadow Replication 1480 again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, he wasn't. Cena's peak was much better and he had a shittier class of wrestlers to work with. Cena's resume of good-to-great matches against greenhorns/turds/roid monkeys like Lashley, Khali, Batista, Edge, Darren Young, Wade Barrett, The Miz, and Sheamus when he first started getting pushed is far better than Rock's against guys that were similar like Billy Gunn and Rikishi.



Good point. I still say it's a balderdash conclusion. It may be slightly balderdash, but it's still balderdash.

I wanted to throw my age at you like you do to everyone else, but, alas, I can't. How long we've been watching might still be debatable, though. 

Cena's advantage is that he is less languorous than The Rock was; you can consistently depend on Cena to deliver adequacy against drivel ("good-to-great" is generous). With The Rock, it was obviously more likely to be mechanical. But, like I said, the lows with Cena are lower and his highs are lower as well. The Rock has delivered greater return on the high-profile main events (and he had a better secondary-title run than cena had, as well).


The one thing he matches Rock in is his hegemony over the product. I'll certainly grant that is a push.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

The only reason why Mania=streak these days is because they overexpose any potential big matches they have by doing them over and over again. Now it's like streak + all sorts of shitty matches that no one wants to see. 

Back in the day, you could do an Andre vs Hogan or Warrior vs Hogan or Stone Cold vs Rock at WM and people would be jizzing their pants for that sort of epic match. Nowadays, everyone's booked so crappily, you can't build to anything exciting. I mean, they've done an Orton vs. Cena match what? 37590238490238 times now? That should be a big deal, like their modern day Stone Cold vs Rock...but they done it so man times now, no one gives a shit. 

Anyhow, Rock vs Cena is huge. Probably the biggest match WWE's come up with in years.

The only way Taker's streak could get more important than this is if it's career vs career or if he ends up fighting Brock Lesnar.

IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only reason why Mania=streak these days is because they overexpose any potential big matches they have by doing them over and over again. Now it's like streak + all sorts of shitty matches that no one wants to see.
> 
> Back in the day, you could do an Andre vs Hogan or Warrior vs Hogan or Stone Cold vs Rock at WM and people would be jizzing their pants for that sort of epic match. Nowadays, everyone's booked so crappily, you can't build to anything exciting. I mean, they've done an Orton vs. Cena match what? 37590238490238 times now? That should be a big deal, like their modern day Stone Cold vs Rock...but they done it so man times now, no one gives a shit.


maybe so.. but it doesn't change the fact, that the streak has become the most important thing in E now.. 



> Anyhow, Rock vs Cena is huge. Probably the biggest match WWE's come up with in years.
> 
> The only way Taker's streak could get more important than this is if it's career vs career or if he ends up fighting Brock Lesnar.
> 
> IMO.



i assure you Cena/Streak is bigger.. sure cena/rock is bigger than taker/cena in a non-mania event.. but the streak is another story..

i just wanted it to happen before taker kills himself.. they could've went like this:-

summerslam: rock vs. cena
mania 28: cena vs. taker
mania 29: cena vs. rock II


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Well yeah, no duh Cena/UT streak is bigger. It's the one match they haven't done yet. 

But UT/anybody vs Rock/Cena is no comparison

Unless they pull off UT/Sting or something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

The reaction the Rock has received the last month is proof that anything involving him will be a bigger deal than the streak. 

Granted, Cena v Streak is probably the closest thing the WWE could put together to match it, but right now, aside from the illogical Sting/Undertaker matchup, Cena/Rock is _the_ match. 

If the streak was paramount, Cena and Rock would not have received billing over it at _this_ Wrestlemania, let alone next year in an actual match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well yeah, no duh Cena/UT streak is bigger. It's the one match they haven't done yet.
> 
> But UT/anybody vs Rock/Cena is no comparison
> 
> Unless they pull off UT/Sting or something.



oh then i agree... sting is too much of a bitter bitch to do it.. selfish prick.. he could have given the ultimate gift for long term loyal fans..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2011)

Jove said:


> The reaction the Rock has received the last month is proof that anything involving him will be a bigger deal than the streak.




wait what?  


streak is as good as the one going against it.. rock's return match is as well..

Cena/Streak is bigger than Cena/Rock because the streak's legacy is bigger than the rock's stardom.. 

simple as that..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jove said:


> Good point. I still say it's a balderdash conclusion. It may be slightly balderdash, but it's still balderdash.


Riiiiight...



> I wanted to throw my age at you like you do to everyone else, but, alas, I can't. How long we've been watching might still be debatable, though.






> Cena's advantage is that he is less languorous than The Rock was; you can consistently depend on Cena to deliver adequacy against drivel ("good-to-great" is generous).


When you can get a crowd to buy into DARREN YOUNG two-count when everybody and their mother knows he's going to be shark chum, you are a damn good wrestler.



> With The Rock, it was obviously more likely to be mechanical. But, like I said, the lows with Cena are lower and his highs are lower as well. The Rock has delivered greater return on the high-profile main events (and he had a better secondary-title run than cena had, as well).


All this falls under "Rock had a better class of wrestlers to work with".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena will never sell a stunner better than the Rock, though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena will never sell a stunner better than the Rock, though.




"WHO BETTA?"


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Rock is (among) the greatest Stunner seller.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 5, 2011)

Scott Hall's sell of it at WM18 was pretty good though


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Any gifs of that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2011)

What are we talking about in terms of bigger? The Rock vs John Cena would draw more money than Undertaker vs John Cena if that is the question. The Rock has a wider demograph especially since he does movies now. Undertaker's streak is more important, but I wouldn't say he is a bigger draw than a dream match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 5, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ Any gifs of that?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysvpoIjCs9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> where is he now?


On the phone, getting the boys ready.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Riiiiight...



Oh great, sarcasm can translate in print.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



In full disclosure: for me its 1988, or maybe 1989. Either way it's still kinda .

I really was at Wrestlemania 11. I still have the folding chair. And that is without question a 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> All this falls under "Rock had a better class of wrestlers to work with".



I don't think it's fair to judge that way, though. And I think he deserves credit for occasionally playing up to his competition. You could say he's a Hurricane to the bitter end.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Unless they pull off UT/Sting or something.



He said he turned down their Wrestlemania offer out of the same concerns he cited in that now notorious interview he made long ago.

Very intrigued to see where pro wrestling will be a year from now or if TNA will be around for another year.

Sucks. Wish he would do it.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Taker's opponent for next year?

Punk?
Jericho?
Miz?
Stone Cold? (Unlikely)
Barrett (felt likely at one point towards WM 27)?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I missed it last night.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Taker's opponent for next year?
> 
> Punk?
> Jericho?
> ...



Triple H again imho.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Triple H again imho.


 Unnecessary IMO. What more?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't wanna see it again.. even though it was a great match.

but if Cena is facing Rock then who is really left... I doubt Austin cuz of the knee. Miz? Maybe but still wouldn't be as hyped. Del Rio, Barret, or any younger guy I even doubt so what would u say? Not many choices unless he faced Kane again but really now...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I don't wanna see it again.. even though it was a great match.
> 
> but if Cena is facing Rock then who is really left... I doubt Austin cuz of the knee. Miz? Maybe but still wouldn't be as hyped. Del Rio, Barret, or any younger guy I even doubt so what would u say? Not many choices unless he faced Kane again but really now...


 Whoever the younger guy, that dude needs a monster run (at least a heavy push) before WM.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

a bigtime one for that matter. larger than Miz has been boosted so far for sure.

unless they turn Edge heel and...

well maybe.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> a bigtime one for that matter. larger than Miz has been boosted so far for sure.
> 
> unless they turn Edge heel and...
> 
> well maybe.


 Edge-Taker has been done and IMO, was a very fine match.

In fact, now that Edge got his world title victory in WM, he probably either be in a match against Christian next year or put some youngsters over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Undertaker's reached the point where he has to fight a big name or people will just shit all over the other guy in the match as having no chance to break the streak.

If it's a new guy, you'll have to do The Miz. But yeah...I don't think anyone would want him to win or buy into it either.

Somehow, I get the feeling they might make it a HBK/HHH/UT triple threat match...which while I find completely retarded, no doubt a bunch of marks would think it's awesome. Then after that, they can start making plans for Cena/UT.

Really though...I get the feeling HHH/UT rematch will be at Summerslam. No way you build two matches for a card one year away. That's just way too risky.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Would Kurt Angle return to WWE?

Maybe him and Taker?


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 5, 2011)

Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio..


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Zero x said:


> Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio..


Would have been great if they have not fought couple of times past few years. Maybe there is still chance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2011)

Remember when people thought Ted Dibiase Jr could break the streak?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when people thought Ted Dibiase Jr could break the streak?


 That was priceless!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

*CAN I HAVE UR ATTENTION PLZ!???!?!?!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCuGZnrmp6s&playnext=1&list=PL50DDF45ACEE02CF2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2011)

Where is Ted Jr now anyway? Was he fired already?

What a jabroni.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Where is Ted Jr now anyway? Was he fired already?
> 
> What a jabroni.


 I think he is trying to get a semi-NXT angle from the spoiles.


Besides, he is way down in the RAW pecking order.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

Ted needs to go to SD and midcard to boost himself upward if he is still around. otheriwse hes just another bottom of the ladder jobber with no potential.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jove said:


> Oh great, sarcasm can translate in print.


Nah, I got it, but me, being the scatterbrain that I am, forgot to put the smiley in there to show that I got it. My bad. 




> In full disclosure: for me its 1988, or maybe 1989. Either way it's still kinda .
> 
> I really was at Wrestlemania 11. I still have the folding chair. And that is without question a


I never said that I didn't believe you. 




> I don't think it's fair to judge that way, though. And I think he deserves credit for occasionally playing up to his competition.


C'mon now, he spent a majority of his peak in the ring with the best in the company and only occasionally had to deal with scrubs and greenhorns. Cena's been dealing with the inverse pretty much since 2006. Dude's had to go above and beyond to get the goods out of guys like Lashley, Khali, or Batista. 



> You could say he's a Hurricane to the bitter end.


Overhyped and overrated? I completely agree!








<--------- 'Bama fan who hates Da U almost as much as I hate Tennessee.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Would Kurt Angle return to WWE?
> 
> Maybe him and Taker?


Maybe if he never had to take a Wellness Test...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ speaking of TNA stars..

i know if aj styles came to the company around summerslam and build himself up.. he would have a great match with taker.. it would kinda draw.. 

styles is known, but people ignore the company he works for.. people know he's good enough.. 



Violent By Design said:


> What are we talking about in terms of bigger? The Rock vs John Cena would draw more money than Undertaker vs John Cena if that is the question. The Rock has a wider demograph especially since he does movies now. Undertaker's streak is more important, but I wouldn't say he is a bigger draw than a dream match.



its bigger for wrestling fans.. and bigger for E itself.. rock's gonna wrassil and return to movies and shit(with the occasional appearances) taker's streak will be mania's history.. you know they will milk it to the core after he retires.. 



Agmaster said:


> On the phone, getting the boys ready.



lol 

he was cool though.. 

titus o'neal and big zeke should be his followers.. 


_Pursuant to WWE's Concussion policy, the stunt of using a folded metal chair shot to the head is prohibited. Triple H and The Undertaker have both been fined for violating this policy at WrestleMania XXVII. WWE penalizes through fine and/or suspension for violation of this policy, which is unchanged and still in effect._

work?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone watch Tough Enough? According to her twitter, the girl that was eliminated first got a developmental contract. 

Which is fine to do, I mean they made it that far, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of them get contracts even if they don't win, like Miz did, and others like, Nowinski. 

But her? She  .... said Alicia Fox vs Melina was her favourite match.... and when asked if she could name other matches, she couldn't... 

She's obviously there because she wants to "Try it" , wrestling is apparently a "new thing" for her, the guy was right when he said the only reason she was there is because of booty. :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought the alicia/melina thing was apparent work..

i mean the least she could say is orton/cena..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i thought the alicia/melina thing was apparent work..
> 
> i mean the least she could say is orton/cena..



Pretty sure she just doesn't know anything about wrestling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Pretty sure she just doesn't know anything about wrestling.



you'd think she'd at least see one PPV or something before joining.. seems like she either gave good BJ or got extremely lucky..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> you'd think she'd at least see one PPV or something before joining.. seems like she either gave good BJ or got extremely lucky..



Melina and Alicia Fox had a match at SummerSlam last year, maybe she saw that PPV.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Overhyped and overrated? I completely agree!
> <--------- *'Bama fan who hates Da U almost as much as I hate Tennessee.*



aw hell no! You and me...hell in the cell right now!!

in all seriousness though is Cena vs the Rock really gonna happen? I mean why the hell announce that so early in the year?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 6, 2011)

Too fucking funny!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G3QV4axgAA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Melina and Alicia Fox had a match at SummerSlam last year, maybe she saw that PPV.



well i won't blame her than.. since that summerslam sucked donkey balls.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Too fucking funny!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G3QV4axgAA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Del Rio, am comin for ya nagga


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniel Bryan needs to go to Smackdown. With Sin Cara on RAW, he's going to be seriously demoted. Actually he was already demoted. That's what happens after you work with Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hard to compare the 2 really their styles are pretty different.


The only real difference between them in the ring stylistically is that Rock wildly oversells everything. 



> I give the edge to The Rock though because unlike Cena he went from heel to face quite a bit and had good matches as both.  Cena never having a relevant Heel match has incomplete data.




Angle, Taker, Eddy, and Benoit.




> Once again not a fair comparison The rock had "good" matches with those guys but that could honesty be because The Rock helped to make them look good too.


Rock's never elevated a mediocre-to-bad level guy up to his level. Every single time he's ever tried, it's failed. Not the mark of a "great" or even a "very good" wrestler.



> Cena unfortunately lacks the training and wrestling knowledge like jericho to make a piece of shit sparkle.


Yeah, that's why turds like Lashley, Khali, and Batista have all had the best matches of their careers(and matches that, shock of all shocks, WERE CONSIDERED GOOD) with Cena, right? I'm getting really tired of people coming here and saying dumb things that are pretty blatantly not true. 



> I honestly think the Rock has the ability to elevate a persons performance not to the degree of jericho but a little better than Cena


Prove it then. I've listed examples of Cena making chicken salad out of chicken shit, so back your claims up.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> aw hell no! You and me...hell in the cell right now!!






> in all seriousness though is Cena vs the Rock really gonna happen? I mean why the hell announce that so early in the year?


Yeah, it's definitely gonna happen. I guess the early announcement is to show that Rock'll be back after he gets done with all his movie commitments and that it'll be the one match that won't need any extra hype whatsoever since it's The Rock vs. John Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

monster heel cena could potentially have austin/hbk level performance.. just sayin..


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2011)

So, Cena-Rock closes WM 28 in Miami?
I guess this leaves a room for experimentation with world title matches.


----------



## Darc (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock is way more entertaining in the ring then Cena, he was faster and swifter too, this Shadow Replicate dude is crazy 

And Lashley, Khali, and Batista didn't all have their best matches with Cena to me, Khali did but not the other two.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> _Pursuant to WWE's Concussion policy, the stunt of using a folded metal chair shot to the head is prohibited. Triple H and The Undertaker have both been fined for violating this policy at WrestleMania XXVII. WWE penalizes through fine and/or suspension for violation of this policy, which is unchanged and still in effect._
> 
> work?


Total work if not in fact, literally a textbook one.  No way that fine even phases them, IF they net a loss from WM in the first place.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2011)

Apparently wrestlers in the top matches at WM make at least 6 figures and sometimes 7 from their matches, according to Jericho's book.

The fine is nothing to them, even if it was real.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Rock is way more entertaining in the ring then Cena, he was faster and swifter too, this Shadow Replicate dude is crazy
> 
> And Lashley, Khali, and Batista didn't all have their best matches with Cena to me, Khali did but not the other two.



john cena has better timing than the rock. the rock is only exciting when he is throwing punches.

i cant even recall Lashley wrestling someone other than Cena, who has he had a good match against?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Rock is way more entertaining in the ring then Cena, he was faster and swifter too, this Shadow Replicate dude is crazy
> 
> And Lashley, Khali, and Batista didn't all have their best matches with Cena to me, Khali did but not the other two.



rock is more charismatic in the ring.. but he's as good as the one carrying him..(no foley feud was bad and stupid) cena actually carried people below him by a large margin..

tista's best matches came from undertaker and cena.. only problem is cena is underrated.. when they really had similar level matches.. if cena's wasn't better that is..

agree that shadow replication is a crazy guy.. but doesn't mean he's not right on this one..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena also had great matches with HHH in 2008, Wade Barret, JBL, Jeff Hardy, Umaga, Randy Orton and an out of prime Edge. All four are nothing special in the ring. Well, Umaga was good but it's not like he is Bret Hart or some shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock's matches with HHH >>>>>> Cena's matches with HHH, though.


----------



## Darc (Apr 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> john cena has better timing than the rock. the rock is only exciting when he is throwing punches.
> 
> i cant even recall Lashley wrestling someone other than Cena, who has he had a good match against?


Kennedyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Khris said:


> rock is more charismatic in the ring.. but he's as good as the one carrying him..(no foley feud was bad and stupid) cena actually carried people below him by a large margin..
> 
> tista's best matches came from undertaker and cena.. only problem is cena is underrated.. when they really had similar level matches.. if cena's wasn't better that is..
> 
> agree that shadow replication is a crazy guy.. but doesn't mean he's not right on this one..



Oh I know Cena is good at carrying, what I'm saying is I just like Rock's entertainment better, I think Cena is still a good wrestler tho.

He always makes good reads I must admit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

he had a good feud with a bunch of nobodys.. nuff said..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock's matches with HHH >>>>>> Cena's matches with HHH, though.



agree.. but HHH still had his knees intact at that point.. 

and you should also discount that ironman match 



Darc said:


> Kennedyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> Oh I know Cena is good at carrying, what I'm saying is I just like Rock's entertainment better, I think Cena is still a good wrestler tho.
> ...



like i said, rock has more charisma and flare.. he will look good doing a sleeper.. because he over does things.. and that might be the only time its okay..

i have to admit though, cena's selling was shady at first.. but he got better at it..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock's matches with HHH >>>>>> Cena's matches with HHH, though.



I'd agree, but HHH had two quads when he wrestled The Rock .


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 6, 2011)

to put in a more non-technical way and all that better class of wrestlers and all that aside, I just never get bored watching The Rock wrestle whereas with Cena you might find me flipping through channels...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 6, 2011)

So the Undertaker and HHH  were fined for the using the chair shot to the head. 

A small price to pay to making the match a greater success I suppose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: HHH wrestling Rock pre-quad tears...HHH doesn't even really need good knees to do most of his moves. When does he ever leave his feet except for his high knee? He doesn't even do many power moves. 

He's got the weirdest moveset ever for roided muscular dude. No gorilla presses, powerbombs, suplexes or whatever. All he does is strike a lot and the spinebuster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

^ everytime trips does a pedigree or a spinebuster you can't help but feel he's not gonna get up anymore 

backbreaker and runnign knee moves

lol, no wonder his knees are shattered


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2011)

So, I've been thinking about it...

What if Cena wins Money in the bank during the course of the year and then turns heel cashes in on UT right after his WM match, when he's half dead?

BIGGEST TROLL OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Re: HHH wrestling Rock pre-quad tears...HHH doesn't even really need good knees to do most of his moves. When does he ever leave his feet except for his high knee? He doesn't even do many power moves.
> 
> He's got the weirdest moveset ever for roided muscular dude. No gorilla presses, powerbombs, suplexes or whatever. All he does is strike a lot and the spinebuster.



you need good knees to wrestle. thats why they wear knee pads. why would him doing power moves matter? he can't run the ropes well and he can't bump as well.

also tearing your quad is not the same as having a busted knee. you can't even walk with a torn quad. HHH managed to finish his match the first time he tore it but he was pretty limited and of course because he had just done it he could fight through it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2011)

"So he tore his quad. Big deal! I tear my quad all the time! I tore my quad this morning! I'm here. I'm jumpin' around!" - Kurt Angle


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> _Pursuant to WWE's Concussion policy, the stunt of using a folded metal chair shot to the head is prohibited. Triple H and The Undertaker have both been fined for violating this policy at WrestleMania XXVII. WWE penalizes through fine and/or suspension for violation of this policy, which is unchanged and still in effect._
> 
> work?



Has to be

For one how does vince fine someone in the family.  Plus no one even cared that it was a chair shot to the head if anything it added to the match in which HHH gave EVERYTHING he could to defeat the Undertaker but couldn't.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The only real difference between them in the ring stylistically is that Rock wildly oversells everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all excellent performers able to take a mediocre Cena and make him look better then he is





> Rock's never elevated a mediocre-to-bad level guy up to his level. Every single time he's ever tried, it's failed. Not the mark of a "great" or even a "very good" wrestler.



Hulk Hogan, The McMahons, Ken Shamrock, Goldberg, and Mark Henry might disagree




> Yeah, that's why turds like Lashley, Khali, and Batista have all had the best matches of their careers(and matches that, shock of all shocks, WERE CONSIDERED GOOD) with Cena, right? I'm getting really tired of people coming here and saying dumb things that are pretty blatantly not true.



All incredibly shitty wrestlers, but yes I agree they had their best matches with Cena but then again that is like someone who always gets "f's" finally getting a "d" and saying that was the best grade he ever got.




> Prove it then. I've listed examples of Cena making chicken salad out of chicken shit, so back your claims up.



Actually some of those examples were just covering chicken shit with salad dressing.  But hey I respect your opinion if you think Cena is really that good and I think he is that bad pretty sure there is nothing either one of us can say to convince the other so I guess we will just have to agree to disagree


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

The Rock had good matches with Vince, Henry & Goldberg? This is news to me.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The Rock had good matches with Vince, Henry & Goldberg? This is news to me.



Well better then the crap they normally produced


----------



## b0rt (Apr 6, 2011)

was gunna say Cena and his fucking pooped my pants style humor is annoying, he's inmproved a little in ring but still not that much. he's still all about poopin himself!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2011)

just realized wwe changed the format for their website


----------



## Starrk (Apr 6, 2011)

Raiden said:


> just realized wwe changed the format for their website



One of many changes that fans will dislike.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> all excellent performers able to take a mediocre Cena and make him look better then he is




I wasn't claiming that Cena was their equal when he had his matches with them. You said he didn't have relevant heel matches and I gave you examples of some. Pick a point and stick with it.






> Hulk Hogan, The McMahons, Ken Shamrock, Goldberg, and Mark Henry might disagree


No. 
 
No. 

Fuck no.




> All incredibly shitty wrestlers, but yes I agree they had their best matches with Cena but then again that is like someone who always gets "f's" finally getting a "d" and saying that was the best grade he ever got.


... 
...
...





> Actually some of those examples were just covering chicken shit with salad dressing.  But hey I respect your opinion if you think Cena is really that good and I think he is that bad pretty sure there is nothing either one of us can say to convince the other so I guess we will just have to agree to disagree


If you actually did "respect my opinion", you'd have actually tried debating the points instead of running away and hiding behind "lolz iz respekts ur opinin" like that. If you had nothing relevant or worthwhile to say, then don't bother butting in to begin with.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 7, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



with Shannon gone man we're coming like a catagory 5  



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, it's definitely gonna happen. I guess the early announcement is to show that Rock'll be back after he gets done with all his movie commitments and that it'll be the one match that won't need any extra hype whatsoever since it's The Rock vs. John Cena.



that's cool that at least should be a really good match unless Cena does something like pull a shawn micheals and start radically over selling everything 

on a different note GOD DAMN

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0T5Iv2O6eA[/YOUTUBE]

is this for real? did Cena catch heat that bad? good lord..that's above and beyond I mean I'm not the guys biggest fan but..really? 

I LOL'd at the tista big show..though I didn't think either of them where that terrible compared to some of the guys in sci fi ecw experiment


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

that was at one night stand


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 7, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> with Shannon gone man we're coming like a catagory 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Orton chants were funnier.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2011)

Cena was facing RVD in the Hammerstein Ballroom, what do you expect?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Has to be
> 
> For one how does vince fine someone in the family.  Plus no one even cared that it was a chair shot to the head if anything it added to the match in which HHH gave EVERYTHING he could to defeat the Undertaker but couldn't.



It's not a work. It was posted on their Corporate website. WWE is a publicly traded company, I'm pretty sure their shareholders would appreciate them lying about policy on their corporate website. Again, corporate website.

If it was posted on the main WWE website, sure. Even then, there is absolutely no reason for them to even make this a work. There's zero benefit.

Unprotected chairshots to the head are stupid, and don't add anything, other than harming the health of the performers, same with blading.

They were fined, because if they weren't, then someone else would think it's OK and people would keep doing it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

its like fining yourself, or someone with money to blow


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> with Shannon gone man we're coming like a catagory 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was when John Cena was facing basically everyone in the WWE. RVD won the Money in the Bank and made the date and place in the ECW old arena, for a "hometown advantage".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2011)

I like how that video tried to imply the "You can't wrestle" chants don't apply to Randy Orton today.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2011)

All I had to do was read the video description of that video.

I'm probably being unfair and he/she may actually have some valid points or whatever, but seriously, I just read it, face palmed and exited.

And yeah, Cena got thrown to the dogs that night. It was pretty funny. I heard somewhere (not sure if it's true) that they had to vacate the area with extreme caution because they were afraid the fans would cause the guy harm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2011)

that crowd had to be the best i've seen... God, that was amazing..

though, credit to cena, he went out there, worked even when people were that hostile to him... 

funny thing, there was actually a cena fan there


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> funny thing, there was actually a cena fan there



I hope he didn't die


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 7, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Cena was facing RVD in the Hammerstein Ballroom, what do you expect?



from the mutants? some chairs maybe   

were these fans always like that? I mean in the attitude era WWE fans where kinda loud and would throw stuff but not friggen seats



roguezan said:


> The Orton chants were funnier.



yeah that made me laugh like a mad man, what happened though to go from that to an "oohh shawwwnn" type reaction in the newer fans



Shirker said:


> All I had to do was read the video description of that video.



what bring back the attitude era? it is a common sentiment among the older fans..and the younger ones who seemed to have discovered youtube at least as far as I can tell 



Shirker said:


> I'm probably being unfair and he/she may actually have some valid points or whatever, but seriously, I just read it, face palmed and exited.



yeah my gripe was critical research failure on the guys part and using more "modern" clips..though it did result in some lulz



Shirker said:


> And yeah, Cena got thrown to the dogs that night. It was pretty funny. I heard somewhere (not sure if it's true) that they had to vacate the area with extreme caution because they were afraid the fans would cause the guy harm.



damn really? there an article about that or something?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like how that video tried to imply the "You can't wrestle" chants don't apply to Randy Orton today.



I kinda thought he looked better in his evolution days...he impressed me a bit more too especially in summerslam 03 when goldberg decided to make an example of the little guy...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2011)

Randy is now a SLOW, five move wrestler with zero character. Powerslam("scoop slam" FUCK YOU COLE), hanging second rope DDT, "I injure myself doing this" mat pounding, over-the-back neckbreaker, RKO.

At least before, when all he did was headlocks, he would do a lot more other stuff in the ring. I just can't stand him as he is now.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't forget Orton Slam and Powerbomb.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't forget the Orton Crotch Attack AKA the shitty thesz press.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2011)

Foley's "Dick to the Mouth" sounds funnier than "Crotch Attack."


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 7, 2011)

How come Orton's punt is still allowed under the concussion policy?

Seems pretty easy to fuck up, and it actually did give Vince a concussion two years ago (mind you he wanted Orton to really hit him with it).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me why Drew Carey was inducted into the Wrestling Hall of Fame? Will Snooki be eligible in 10 years?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy is now a SLOW, five move wrestler with zero character. Powerslam("scoop slam" FUCK YOU COLE), hanging second rope DDT, "I injure myself doing this" mat pounding, over-the-back neckbreaker, RKO.
> 
> At least before, when all he did was headlocks, he would do a lot more other stuff in the ring. I just can't stand him as he is now.



Don't forget the Olimpic Slam Side Suplex


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss the good old days of wrestling.
The Hardy boyz,Dudley boyz, etc


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

E&C >>>>> Hardys and Dudleys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2011)

ignore the random posts ^^^


orton can have 5 moves or whatever.. cena and trips aren't really dean malenko.. i just want him to stop that pounding.. its really embarrassing to watch him do it while my family watch with me..


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 7, 2011)

Hopefully by Wrestlemania 28 Cena picks up a few wrestling tips from The Rock, cant stand the way he brings down the lvl of entertainment, Rock will have to carry him


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Drew Carey was inducted into the Wrestling Hall of Fame? Will Snooki be eligible in 10 years?



It's the WWE Hall of Fame. Drew Carey is the celebrity wing inductee... *ENTERTAINMENT*(~!)


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

I never knew The Rock and HBK at one time had major beef


----------



## b0rt (Apr 7, 2011)

yea, they ate at a steakhouse together.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

yaaay you took me literally

but serious i didnt know hbk was trying to hold the rock back for years


----------



## Vox (Apr 8, 2011)

HBK is a well-documented douchebag.

And Rocky carrying Cena? After 7 years out of the ring?


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah but he disrespected the great one's grandmother?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2011)

Vox said:


> HBK is a well-documented douchebag.
> 
> And Rocky carrying Cena? After 7 years out of the ring?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Hopefully by Wrestlemania 28 Cena picks up a few wrestling tips from The Rock, cant stand the way he brings down the lvl of entertainment, Rock will have to carry him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

HBK and HHH tried to hold down a lot of dudes back in the day.

Also, The Rock was a friend of Bret Hart, so he would side with him. In Bret's book, he said Rock would always call Bret and tell him to come back to WWF because he was on top now and the Kliq wouldn't be able to get away with their bullshit.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2011)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK and HHH tried to hold down a lot of dudes back in the day.
> 
> Also, The Rock was a friend of Bret Hart, so he would side with him. In Bret's book, he said Rock would always call Bret and tell him to come back to WWF because he was on top now and the Kliq wouldn't be able to get away with their bullshit.



Holy Shit.. for real? 

Dat Rock


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2011)

right ? Cena's a joke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena's got dat gay look on his face.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't see what's so gay about his face. Maybe you can chime us in.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

he looks like a homo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2011)

im sure you look a lot better


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

actually I do look a lot better. and my face doesn't look like a girl like Cena's does.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 8, 2011)

where did I saw this before...



Oh My God


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> actually I do look a lot better. and my face doesn't look like a girl like Cena's does.



LOL INTERNET GOOD LOOKS


----------



## Darc (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena is tight sometimes, sometimes he's wack lol. Overall I'm glad he's in the business, I wish I could pin point the moment he started getting booed a lot. I remember a match with him and Shelton and the crowd was chanting _Let's go Cena_ and _Let's go Benjamin_ and Cena kinda got a good share of boos after he won. Some where around that time me thinks.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt; Calling cena (notably) ugly and wanting to bang snooki?  >.>


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK and HHH tried to hold down a lot of dudes back in the day.


 They didn't try.  "Noone gets over." is a quote for a reason.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

The Rock and Stone Cold got over.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2011)

Why do people say the Rock hasn't been in the ring for 7 years, wasn't he wrestling in Wrestlemania in 2007?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Why do people say the Rock hasn't been in the ring for 7 years, wasn't he wrestling in Wrestlemania in 2007?


 Try Backlash 2004.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2011)

lol my mistake.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> lol my mistake.


 understanble, he was gone too long but time flies fast.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock and Stone Cold got over.



But then again who could stop those 2, they were bound to breakthrough


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

Exactly. Only limited dudes like Shane Douglas and Jeff Jarrett couldn't overcome the Kliq due to their natural mediocrity.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Exactly. Only *limited *dudes like Shane Douglas and Jeff Jarrett couldn't overcome the Kliq due to their natural mediocrity.


Son of a bitch.  I will tiptoe this and still have my hatred of JJ in tact.
Distinct difference in forcing talent to pay dues and holding people back.  Their was a wealth of talent that they just would not let get over.  By booking, working together, and being physically talented, they all but controlled wwf UNTIL rock and scsa came along.  Who only got over because a; the company NEEDED those guys over and b; their rise could not be stopped.  In fact, I propose the oly reason Cena and Orton are as over as they are is because those two realize NOW they may want to leave the business standing after they die.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena needs to look less gay and stfu and then he might be better.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Cena needs to look less gay and stfu and then he might be better.



I'd like to thank you for all these wonderful, insightful posts you keep adding to the conversation, I'm sure we're all learning a lot from them.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

I been watchin wrestlin for 20 years and I know what I'm talkin about.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2011)

Late responses due to my internet dropping all day yesterday....




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what bring back the attitude era? it is a common sentiment among the older fans..and the younger ones who seemed to have discovered youtube at least as far as I can tell



I'm aware of this; heck I'm one of the people who miss AA. However, I'm fine with it just being nostalgia and would go so far as to say I really _do not_ want it back. Rock music, blading and a TV-14 rating isn't going to magically fix any problems E is having right now.




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> damn really? there an article about that or something?



I think it was on a one of the Docu-DVDs. I'll search through the ones I have and see if I can find who said it.



b0rt said:


> I been watchin wrestlin for 20 years and I know what I'm talkin about.



This is probably true. Unfortunately anything worthwhile you might have said is pretty much trumped by your using gay as an insult. Most of us stopped that at 13.

And for God's sake, if you're not gonna use "g's" atleast have the decency to add apostrophes at the end of words that call for them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm completely convinced now that b0rt must be hideously disfigured and therefore jealous of Cena's looks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2011)

I forget to watch TNA last night .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

The Winter/Angelina Love storyline is tremendous.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I been watchin wrestlin for 20 years and I know what I'm talkin about.



If you had an idea of what you were talking about, you'd know you were wrong about Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> actually I do look a lot better. and my face doesn't look like a girl like Cena's does.



cena's face looks like a girl? 






*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF 






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock and Stone Cold got over.




don't think trips would mess with austin.. that guy is a real life cold bastard..

ask his former wives  


plus, i think vince loves austin more than trips and co. anyways.. 

more serious answer: austin, taker, rock(NOD), and jeff hardy got elevated by the fans more than the company.. i am sure even if someone tried to bury them, fans just won't allow it..


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> And for God's sake, if you're not gonna use "g's" atleast have the decency to add apostrophes at the end of words that call for them.



I'm a redneck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2011)

Dat Nose


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2011)

would be really disappointed if this doesn't end in winter frenching love, and velvet fenching her to break the spell..


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2011)

Why is Kurt Angle caught up in some shitty soap opera storyline with Jeff Jarrett and Karen? Its so ZZZZZZZZ.

Jeff Jarrett is so motherfucking boring.


----------



## Darc (Apr 8, 2011)

Are they really using a love potion story line on TNA? <____<;


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

oh the possibilities


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

Question of the day: Who will Miz lose the title to and when?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 9, 2011)

Cena/Extreme Rules.

As much as I like the Miz I don't think he'll hold it much longer.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett is only half-way reliable dude on the TNA roster, besides Jay Lethal.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

i dunno are there any faces who didnt get a decent feud with miz? The only 2 i can think of are trips and jomo, that 1 match on raw doesnt count


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2011)

Morrison will probably get jobbed out and fired for his recent stunt he pulled on Trish. Apparently dude lets his woman run his life.


----------



## Darc (Apr 9, 2011)

^ What happened?


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

i dunno about that crap, i think its a case of jomo wanting to do his thing, lets be honest how would melina be in the match when she's a heel. I dunno it just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## Vox (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably will be Cena @ Extreme Rules. But I'm fine with Miz losing it. He's had a solid run. Cemented his spot as a Main Event star.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor JoMo.  I hope he dont get ruined by a chick


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol, at the video.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

Miz probably lose it before SummerSlam and yea hate to say it but likely Cena but hopefully Orton instead.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Darc said:


> ^ What happened?





> There is backstage heat on both John Morrison and Melina, reports Pro Wrestling Torch. It centers around the Six-Person Mixed Tag Team Match at Wrestlemania XXVII, which saw Morrison repeatedly brush partner Trish Stratus off.
> 
> During their post-match celebration, Stratus hugged Snooki and went to hug Morrison, but he had already turned his back on her. Morrison then led Snooki to the corner of the ring and used the Jersey Shore star as a shield, to guard himself from Stratus.
> 
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2011)

He and Swagger took retardation to another level. If you are lucky enough to get such a massive push, you don't mess it up with childish behavior. Especially when your boss is Vince.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> He and Swagger took retardation to another level. If you are lucky enough to get such a massive push, you don't mess it up with childish behavior. Especially when your boss is Vince.



Who is the king of childish behavior.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2011)

buncha babies in the wwe


*Spoiler*: __ 



i want a job


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> buncha babies in the wwe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Doing what, exactly?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Does it matter, so long as your level of self respect is limited?

Personally, I'd like to work upper level in logistics of their merch OR low level creative.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

SWAGGER!!!

they so gotta boost that guy right now. could be the primetime heel of SD very soon.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Does it matter, so long as your level of self respect is limited?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to work upper level in logistics of their merch OR low level creative.



i just want the money


----------



## Darc (Apr 9, 2011)

JoMo is a bitch lmao, if that shit is true then damn son. Always new Batista was real as hell tho 

Hope he gets his mind right, shit he could of got it in with Trish if he acted right


----------



## Grandia (Apr 9, 2011)

i guess morrison aint winning mitb at the ppv this year then


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

he will get the title before this year is through


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 9, 2011)

So John Morrison's push will get delayed indefinitely by a semi retired diva? 

How fucking stupid is that?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2011)

Pro-Wrestling Stupid. A type of stupidity that circles around and becomes logical again.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

I totally agree with the above post.

anyway Morrison I do hope gets at least a 1 on 1 title shot at a PPV, even if he doesn't win the title, the guy belongs. plain and simple.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2011)

Morrison has a girlish face and shouldn't be pushed.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

, i just realized how epic mr.perfect's theme was


----------



## Cooli (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it weird that I had a dream about snooki returning to raw?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I totally agree with the above post.
> 
> anyway Morrison I do hope gets at least a 1 on 1 title shot at a PPV, even if he doesn't win the title, the guy belongs. plain and simple.



He belongs in the unemployment line. This guy does nothing for the business.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He belongs in the unemployment line. This guy does nothing for the business.



waht are you talking bout??? Morrison is one of the very most athletic true superstars in the entire WWE!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

haters gonna hate


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> waht are you talking bout??? Morrison is one of the very most athletic true superstars in the entire WWE!!



That's a curse. Billy Gunn and Shelton Benjamin were labeled as the best natural athletes too.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not a curse. John Morrison just has no idea how to use his flash effectively, despite having three years of working with guys who are there to help him cultivate his potential. Bu thats all he is: potential. It's taken a ludicrously long time for him to improve slightly, and with the opponents he's had thats pretty alarming.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, a Morrison discussion and no Jareth in sight? Interesting...

I don't care for Morrison personally, but he should've known better than to let Melina fuck his career up if he wants to make it big.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, Stratus confirmed  issues with Morrison on Sirius radio. She politely called him not very smart. I agree.

Reality is as much as I like the Divas, no one is going to buy Wrestlemania for them. Trish's match with Snooki was an attempt to use their respective celebrities to get some buys and attention.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Is it weird that I had a dream about snooki returning to raw?



no.. but dreaming that i had sex with her is..


----------



## Vox (Apr 10, 2011)

Boohoo. Morrison is no big loss. Stick with Ziggler and Sheamus, ya douche. With Trips back theres no real need for another Raw Main Event face at the moment anyway.

EDIT: I still stand by my opinion about the Morrison/Miz split though. Miz should've gone face, Morrison heel. Miz has the chops needed to get over. Morrison doesn't.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Does John Cena still have the same theme?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

Vox said:


> Boohoo. Morrison is no big loss. Stick with Ziggler and Sheamus, ya douche. With Trips back theres no real need for another Raw Main Event face at the moment anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I still stand by my opinion about the Morrison/Miz split though. Miz should've gone face, Morrison heel. Miz has the chops needed to get over. Morrison doesn't.



I really don't think that Ziggler's any better on the mic than Morrison. 

But since u mentioned Sheamus, yea I like Sheamus I'll admit.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does John Cena still have the same theme?



yea that ur time is up my time is now theme song.


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2011)

well the set up for Rock and Cena at the Next WM is pretty dumb when you consider either of these two could very well be injured by then.  I guess WWE wanted to solidify the Rock's commitment long term to the show.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea that ur time is up my time is now theme song.



Damn, he had it since like 2005.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm guessing he might have the theme forever like HBK. It's hard to imagine him having any other theme that Thuganomics or his current theme (both songs by him). Unless Marc Predka does him a favor if, or when, he turns heel.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2011)

It ain't broke.


----------



## Darc (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm, I think the greatest long term theme is HHH. HBK's and Austin's are right behind him.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2011)

Nic said:


> well the set up for Rock and Cena at the Next WM is pretty dumb when you consider either of these two could very well be injured by then.  I guess WWE wanted to solidify the Rock's commitment long term to the show.



And not have to start nearly from scratch with good storylines in like November. Preparing for Wrestlemania is an almost around the year job.....

It's a risk but completely understandable.

Think about ticket sales as well. WWE doesn't have to worry about that come next year.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

HBK's is the longest

This is my fave trips theme[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwjUf_rAhxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Nic said:


> well the set up for Rock and Cena at the Next WM is pretty dumb when you consider either of these two could very well be injured by then. I guess WWE wanted to solidify the Rock's commitment long term to the show.


 If Rock is returning for 1 match (he has no need to do multiples), then at the very, very least, it should be Summeslam but ideal PPV is definitely Wrestlemania.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2011)

It should be Summerslam so we could do Taker/Cena.

But hey, why not a third one against the Nose?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> *It should be Summerslam so we could do Taker/Cena.*
> 
> But hey, why not a third one against the Nose?


 I preferred this as I too want to see Taker vs Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> HBK's is the longest
> 
> This is my fave trips theme[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwjUf_rAhxU[/YOUTUBE]



Ah yes, this theme is, as your User Name states, Legend.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 10, 2011)

eh, back then, when HBK started, most wrestlers didn't really change there themes, unless there was a major gimmick over haul, or a faction formed.

I honestly prefer the bigger names dont change themes, its great when you have guys you can recognize for the first 1 or 2 notes.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2011)

So Superstars is gone? 

I wonder how the lower mid-carders will get over now? Not that Superstars did a good job at that anyway.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Ah yes, this theme is, as your User Name states, Legend.


Thank you good sir, i would have it as my life's themesong


S.A.F said:


> So Superstars is gone?
> 
> I wonder how the lower mid-carders will get over now? Not that Superstars did a good job at that anyway.



It may be a wwe.com exclusive


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Remember the other shows that became online-exclusive?

I don't either.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> So Superstars is gone?
> 
> I wonder how the lower mid-carders will get over now? Not that Superstars did a good job at that anyway.



They should give them more of a push on RAW and Smackdown with actual wrestling. There were only 30 minutes and 11 seconds of wrestling on last weeks RAW .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, i looked at the roster on WWE.com yesterday and was baffled at half of the faces on there. You only see like 1/4th of those on TV regularly.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2011)

> *Character aside, it's been said that McMahon doesn't respect Morrison as a man.* Years ago, he allowed Melina to engage in a sexual relationship with former WWE talent Dave Bautista (a/k/a Batista) while the two were dating.* Morrison opted to be professional instead of confrontational and therefore lost brownie points with the WWE CEO.* For some reason or another, Vince has always been a fan of confrontations. Of course, WWE management feels differently.





wat.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

Basically: Vince is a meathead retard


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe Morrison should kick Vince McMahon's ass.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2011)

It's the only way to get those brownie points back.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

i cant wait til trips runs things, at least we'll have wrestling again


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Basically: Vince is a meathead retard



Maybe Morrison never wanted to fued with Batista. I mean... THE BEAST!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Maybe Morrison should kick Vince McMahon's ass.



Worked for Nailz.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

or knowing that fighting with a star would ruin him?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> or knowing that fighting with a star would ruin him?



at the time, very much a good possibility I'd say. so I agree.

especially when he (BATISTA) was a face.. man that guy was HUGE!!! I mean as over (if not more) than Cena at the time. so yeah.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Basically: Vince is a meathead retard


So you'd let your chick bang other dudes while you're with her? 

Seriously though, Morrison comes off incredibly bitch-made and whipped in all of this, so I can see why Vince wouldn't respect him as a man.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

Morrison's got the ABS tho. he's not that bitch-like as far as I see it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

b0rt said:


> at the time, very much a good possibility I'd say. so I agree.
> 
> especially when he (BATISTA) was a face.. man that guy was HUGE!!! I mean as over (if not more) than Cena at the time. so yeah.


Exactly, thats like Zack Ryder picking a fight with Cena,Trips or Edge you just dont do that


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So you'd let your chick bang other dudes while you're with her?
> 
> Seriously though, Morrison comes off incredibly bitch-made and whipped in all of this, so I can see why Vince wouldn't respect him as a man.


1) Id stop being with her

2) Never fight over a girl

3)Never fight someone who could ruin your career

4) This was years ago


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> i cant wait til trips runs things, at least we'll have wrestling again



Vince will never die so that's a pipe dream.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

Vince is leaving in the next 2 years


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Vince is leaving in the next 2 years



And then Trips & Steph run the joint.

Or in Trips' case, run it more so.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

I have faith in them to right what has been wronged in the past 3 or so years, cutting the promo heavy and lame comedy, bringing more wrestlers in from different places, adding more development territories, put on more quality shows


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 10, 2011)

I just don't see the reason to emphasize "Entertainment" when the entertainment is implied in the product. Wrestling _is_ entertainment. 
It's not National Football Entertainment, or National Basketball Entertainment, why emphasis entertainment in wrestling?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> I have faith in them to right what has been wronged in the past 3 or so years, cutting the promo heavy and lame comedy, bringing more wrestlers in from different places, adding more development territories, put on more quality shows



Trips was heavily involved in writing those comedy bits around the time DX was back.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

Exactly Lou, I  know stark but hopefully they will lessen it, you know the saying less is more


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember reading Jericho's book around the time he won the Undisputed title, and he was pissed about a booking decision, or being left off the show or something, forget the exact details, and Jericho confronted McMahon and Vince was just like, "Good job kid, stand up for yourself" or paraphrased. I think it was Jericho feeling underutilised at the World Champion, and he told Vince something like "you made me world champion for a reason, let me prove myself" 

He also got pissed off at his WrestleMania 18 Bonus, and yelled and Vince and then got more money. :rofl

So, Vince doesn't like pussies, he likes people who stand up for themselves


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I just don't see the reason to emphasize "Entertainment" when the entertainment is implied in the product. Wrestling _is_ entertainment.
> It's not National Football Entertainment, or National Basketball Entertainment, why emphasis entertainment in wrestling?



Changing from World Wrestling Entertainment to just WWE because you don't want to feel limited to wrestling is bad enough.

But then your biggest show of the year is called *Wrestle*mania? Bizarre.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

see but thats touchy, jericho was champ you cant just fire a champ like that, in morrison's case he has no belt meaning he has no pull


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> Changing from World Wrestling Entertainment to just WWE because you don't want to feel limited to wrestling is bad enough.
> 
> But then your biggest show of the year is called *Wrestle*mania? Bizarre.



It's not Wrestlemania anymore, its EntertainmentMania.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

I know the older guys like from the 60's-90's must hate not being called wrestlers anymore, its their craft and they cant be called that


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

I would cite the Montreal Screwjob as a case of Vince not liking someone disagreeing with him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

good point


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> 1) Id stop being with her
> 
> 2) Never fight over a girl
> 
> ...


Congrats then, you're not bitch-made like Morrison is! 




Stark said:


> Changing from World Wrestling Entertainment to just WWE because you don't want to feel limited to wrestling is bad enough.
> 
> But then your biggest show of the year is called *Wrestle*mania? Bizarre.


And you completely misunderstand the reasoning behind going to just "WWE" alone. It's all marketing strategy. Who really gives two flips of a shit what Vince wants to call it when you know, I know, and everyone else knows it's "wrestling"?



Legend said:


> I know the older guys like from the 60's-90's must hate not being called wrestlers anymore, its their craft and they cant be called that


I'm pretty sure they don't give a darn as long as the check clears. 



Stark said:


> I would cite the Montreal Screwjob as a case of Vince not liking someone disagreeing with him.




That wasn't a "disagreement". Vince having Rock show up after being away filming for a few months to bury Austin in a promo after Steve got flaky is a better example.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Miz is currently the longest WWE Champion since Triple H in 2008.

I estimate he would hold it at least until 2011 Summerslam (hopefully) which make his 1st title reign at 265 days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz's reign lasting to Summerslam is not very likely.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

^ Then who will be pushed to beat him?

I'd say Cena, but since the Rock screwed him at Mania, it'd be kind of anti-climatic for him to lose to Miz one month ago, only to beat him at the next PPV. Though on the other hand, HHH kinda did the same thing back in '08, so it could still happen.

If Punk wins, I'd probably be ecstatic.

If it's Orton, I will probably scream in frustrated anguish. (And I fear, Orton will be the route they take).


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> ^ Then who will be pushed to beat him?
> 
> I'd say Cena, but since the Rock screwed him at Mania, it'd be kind of anti-climatic for him to lose to Miz one month ago, only to beat him at the next PPV. Though on the other hand, HHH kinda did the same thing back in '08, so it could still happen.
> 
> ...



Anyone but Orton, please.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> ^ Then who will be pushed to beat him?
> 
> I'd say Cena, but since the Rock screwed him at Mania, it'd be kind of anti-climatic for him to lose to Miz one month ago, only to beat him at the next PPV. Though on the other hand, HHH kinda did the same thing back in '08, so it could still happen.
> 
> ...



It could be any upper mid carder, it is not like they have not been giving the title to newer people.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> So, Vince doesn't like pussies, he likes people who stand up for themselves



This is probably the MAIN reason John Morrison won't get a main event push anytime soon.

_Former WWE creative team member John Piermarini stated in a blog post earlier this year that Vince McMahon believes John Morrison "can't kick anyone's ass in a real fight" and therefore won't achieve the success many have pegged him for. That's not the only criticism being levied towards "The Prince of Parkour" as the Pro Wrestling Torch reports that many people within WWE feel he comes off as if he's performing in his matches, as opposed to fighting. This holds him back, as does his relationship with Melina and the belief that his promo ability is subpar.

Character aside, it's been said that McMahon doesn't respect Morrison as a man. Years ago, he allowed Melina to engage in a sexual relationship with former WWE star Batista while the two were dating. Morrison opted to be professional instead of confrontational and therefore lost brownie points with the WWE CEO._


----------



## Vox (Apr 11, 2011)

So I was browsing the WWE website and noticed; Mason Ryan has a pretty bad case of the cross-eye.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 11, 2011)

So if Morrison beat the shit out of Batista all those years ago, he'd would've main evented  Wrestlemania already? 

Funny, didn't Booker T beat the shit out of Batista, show himself to be a bigger man, defend himself (the whole nine yards) and get fired for it?


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> So if Morrison beat the shit out of Batista all those years ago, he'd would've main evented  Wrestlemania already?
> 
> Funny, didn't Booker T beat the shit out of Batista, show himself to be a bigger man, defend himself (the whole nine yards) and get fired for it?


I dont remember hearing this, tell me more


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu regularly kicked Sheamus' ass when they were roommates in FCW. Didn't help him.



LouDAgreat said:


> I just don't see the reason to emphasize "Entertainment" when the entertainment is implied in the product. Wrestling _is_ entertainment.
> It's not National Football Entertainment, or National Basketball Entertainment, why emphasis entertainment in wrestling?



Vince is embarrassed of the wrestling business. It's funny that he has failed at all his other ventures, but he's the best (at what he does) with something he can't stand.

Entertainment doesn't highlight wrestling. It makes people think it's something else entirely. People wrestling is for slack jawed yokels, but sports entertainment is for more than just us white trash rednecks~!


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

he may be on his way out


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 11, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Yoshi Tatsu regularly kicked Sheamus' ass when they were roommates in FCW. Didn't help him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrestling was big in the North East for a long time wasn't it? Couldn't be just a white trash thing. My father said he regularly went to MSG with friends to the events. 

Also, how he can he be embarrassed of "wrestling" but not bothered by  _Hornswoggle_? I think that's more embarrassing to show than two hicks fighting.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, i always said Morrison has the weakest looking punches and kicks in wrestling. He seems extremely limp wrist.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

just to add to the discussion, im black and from the north, the most smarks are from the north, chi-town, philly,toronto, nyc


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2011)

LA is a boring place for wrestling. Every event i've been to in LA has been ho-hum.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> just to add to the discussion, im black and from the north, the most smarks are from the north, chi-town, philly,toronto, nyc



I agree with this. Boston too.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Booker T/Yoshi got fired/nothing for being a man or being a _non-white_ man?  

this jomo thing is making me sad.  I really hope miz can save him and he actually takes the belt off miz.  In kayfabe, he is still ok...right?

Lastly......Sin Cara?  Seamus?  Swagger?  SSS match for the US belt featuring the all american american?  Sorry DBD you need more S's in your name.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

oh a fatal 4 way at Extreme Rules with some sort of extreme implication.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 11, 2011)

Kenny Omega in a Falls Count Anywhere Match. And I mean ANYWHERE.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

wow that was pretty awsm. lol @ the legdrop though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 11, 2011)

So Fatal Four Way is now Capital Punishment. 

Will they rename the other gimmick ppvs now? 

I miss Armaggedon, No Way Out, Backlash and Unforgiven.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

they used to just name their PPV's after movies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

Naming your ppv after movies is way better than naming them after gimmick matches.


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

> According to sources, WWE originally planned for Triple H to ride a Clydesdale horse to the ring for his match against The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXVII.
> 
> During a test run, the horse fell through the trap door on the WrestleMania stage, with Hunter riding it. The horse was spooked and went wild. Plans for the ring entrance were immediately scrapped.
> 
> ...



Explains Takers lame ass entrance lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

He shouldn't ride a clydesdale. Those horses are supposed to pull carriages.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> just to add to the discussion, im black and from the north, the most smarks are from the north, chi-town, philly,toronto, nyc



"Smarks" is such a stupid phrase.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Smarks" is such a stupid phrase.


Is it?  Or...much like fans of sasuke...are SOME of those called smark stupidly annoying.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Smarks" is such a stupid phrase.



Well, there goes my last shot that you're Scott Keith.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 11, 2011)

Who's everyone's favourite top 10 *current* wrestlers? I'd have to say for me,

Miz, Sheamus, Ziggler, Danielson, Edge, Christian, Alberto Del Rio, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk

Not in any specific order. Those are the guys I'm most entertained by at the moment, in and out of the ring. 

I wonder how Sheamus or Miz would do if turned face? Speaking of turning face, Ziggler could easily be turned face, all he has to do is dump and humiliate Vickie, and he's instant face.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

My favorites (top 10):
Undertaker
Edge
Kane
Jack Swagger
Wade Barrett
Miz
Dolph Ziggler
Sheamus
Cody Rhodes
John Morrison


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

1) CM Punk
2) Cody Rhodes
3) Daniel Bryan
4) AJ Styles
5) The Motor City Machine Guns (or Alex Shelley if I had to pick one)

6) The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero if I had to pick one)
7) Davey Richards
8) Sin Caras
9) Dolph Ziggler
10) Roderick Strong


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Punk
2. Styles
3. Bryan
4. C. Daniels
5. Taker
6. Kane
7. Miz
8. Rhodes
9. Ziggler
10. Del Rio


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

If they're doing a PPV called Capital Punishment. They should have a singapore cane match where the loser receives 20 lashes from the cane afterward. After all, it is capital punishment in Singapore.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 11, 2011)

CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Ziggler
Cena
Tyson Kidd
BD
Miz
Swagger
JoMo
Bourne


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

All lists in no order lest specified
ROH: Briscoe 1, Briscoe 2, Chris Hero, Black All Nite Express Dude, The prodigy, Haas, Benjamin, uh... Everyone else is cool

TNA; Lethal, AJ, Joe, Anderson, Pope, Maddie Rayne count?...if not then Tara, Max Buck, Sabin, Robbie E, Brian Kendrick!!!

WWE; Seamus, Miz, Cody, DZP, Barretta, Hawkins, Swagger, Kofi, Corre, Drew (with props)

yeah...i totally cheated on wwe, but alot of guys i like because of the group they are in.  I like the dynamics when they are shown.  It's funny.  I really had to stop myself with wwe, because I like ALOT of the current crop.  Jomo, ADR, shit I know it's cool to be too cool for Punk, but I totally should have put him in this list.  Whatevs, my tastes are strange.  I'm an Usos fan.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 11, 2011)

> Larry Sweeney, known for his role as a manager in Ring of Honor and on the indy scene, committed suicide yesterday. Sweeney has been battle serious depression and drug problems.
> 
> Sweeney was only 29 years old.



R.I.P. Sweeney







Scott Pilgrim said:


> Who's everyone's favourite top 10 *current* wrestlers?



CM Punk
Sheamus
Rob Van Dam 
Jushin "Thunder" Liger
Kane
Sin Cara
KENTA
John Morrison
Kenny Omega
The Undertaker


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2011)

This Rock vs Cena thing has gotten me interested WWE in again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF Sweet N Sour killed himself?!?!?

Damn he was mad good as a manger. He was having hard times finding work though .

R.I.P


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

John Morrison
CM Punk
Chris Jericho - if he counts >.>
Del Rio
Taker
Shaemus
Styles
AmDrag
Orton
Jay Lethal
Pope


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Orton
Edge
Christian
Punk

That's it.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Cole.  The only undefeated superstar in all of wwe...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 11, 2011)

So whats going on with Edge 

You gotta be shitting me orton vs cena 74


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Fatal 4Way in Extreme Rules? Miz. Cena. Punk. Orton.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Chris Masters wins title at Extreme Rules.

I called it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah jomo


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, wtf is going on with number 1 contendership at raw?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Atleat R-Truth has no chance of one on one title oppurtunity against Miz in PPV.:33


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

burial huh?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopefully Swagger wins.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Man I had Chris Masters maxed up in my Wrestling Playstation game back in the day. With WWE, Worlds Intercontinental and USA and Tag Team championships.
All stats maxed I could make the guy finish the match in less than half minute.

I wonder what Edge is going to talk about.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

Have to admit, that last promo ad was kind of creepy.

Awesome Kong?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

What a boring crowd.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah that was kong


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

It's the Bellas trying to wrestle, of course they'd be dead.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

kong vs the bellas?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Sin Cara and Mysterio will be drafted to Raw this year and will become the new Tag Team partners.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> kong vs the bellas?



Better keep the stretchers on standby.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Man this crowd is fucking lame. The best match of the night and everyone is like "yawn i gotta make dinner when i get back home lulz"


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

lmao he did fail the first attempt in his finnisher lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 11, 2011)

If that is his finisher it kind of sucks that he can use it on like 5 other dudes


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

I like Sin Cara.  Sad he cant clear the rope on raw but everything else made sense.  Told a story still, imo.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

spanish fly


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

Edge retiring? Did something happen?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> kong vs the bellas?



That's why they won the title. 

Kong vs one Bella is unrealistic.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

How many remixes have been done for the Corre's theme, four?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

ZEke talks!  Marking


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 11, 2011)

Greatest team ever move over nWo for APPLE has arrived

I am so marking don't care


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2011)

I fucking love Santino!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Allied People Powered Loathing Everything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

This stable's leader must be Carlito.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Adequate People Perfom Lacking Excellence.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

what a lame match. suits the crowd perfectly.

I am awaiting for such a big humiliating punishment for Cole now.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

*YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE? YOU THINK YOU'RE CUTE?​*


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG Cole is really annoying. I hope extreme rules is his last match ever.  He isn't even a heel anymore he i just plain annoying now.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

In b4 Jerry wins but Cole escapes all harm.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Jack's face was fucking priceless!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Cole face


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Is Cole's schtick to repeat the same line 5 times?


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

ok, im without a tv, just got into my dorm, can anyone get me a stream of raw, my current one just died?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

such an awkward moment.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 11, 2011)

Noooooooooo! EDGE NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

This crowd is so lame.


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

This is really depressing, poor Edge


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm seriously pretty wrecked about this


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Zabu, there something wrong with your TV? The crowd isn't half as dead as you're making it out.


OT: Jeez, tough for Edge . Outta friggin' nowhere. So is this perhaps why the match between he and Rio was so early?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Now I don't feel like watching wrestling as much.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor Edge


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

The crowd barelly reacts.
Only when he said he hoped they respected him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad Edge ended his career on a high note by winning at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

Crowd seems alright to me.

I really hope Christian beats Del Rio, dedicated the match to Edge, I'm really torn up about this, he was easily one of my favorites.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwww Edge is leaving.  The best funniest Heel in the past 5 or so years.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

And there you have the first indutee to this year's Hall of Fame.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn thats sad, imma miss edge, my 1st wrestling action figures were a Edge & Christian combo with a ladder, when i was 7


----------



## Casanova (Apr 11, 2011)

2010-HBK Retires
2011-Edge Retires

All my favorites are retiring to soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

What the hell. The Crowd reaction to the Miz entrance was better than to Edge entrance.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz is awesome that's why


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

where was cena?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

And there goes John Cena till the end so Orton vs Cena can state who fights Miz or not.
guess Cena is the one more tired, still recovering from the Rock beating from Wrestlemania .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

"I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am" -The Miz.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2011)

This makes me wonder they didn't have Edge drop the belt to ADR at WM


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Still around this crappy feud?


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> This makes me wonder they didn't have Edge drop the belt to ADR at WM



Maybe they didn't know he'd need the test till after or Del Rio has plenty more WMs, this was Edges last one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> This makes me wonder they didn't have Edge drop the belt to ADR at WM



After all the years Edge put into WWE, they owed him to end on a high note. 

New Nexus is still around.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

edge can go out on top


batista bomb


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ziggles >>> Orton!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Orton is attacked by three guys and yet the referee keeps it going.

This is so funny :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I don't think they touched him, did they? I wasn't watching very closely.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am" -The Miz.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

truuuuth


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Truth >>> Ziggles.  Oh snap.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

lowmidcarder upset


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm disappoint. Wasn't expecting Ziggz to win the whole cake, but still. Truth and JoMo time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz acknowledges Super Cena.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

its canon

miz is such a troll


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 11, 2011)

It's done, Cena vs. Miz at Extreme Rules.

Don't bother getting your hopes up.


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF, Truth musta called Al Sharpton!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Miz is supposed to be the mouthy a-hole heel and he's less annoying on commentary than Cole.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

R-Truth for the upset. 

Extreme Rules match will be an extreme rap off.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK, Cena vs Miz AGAIN


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

R-Truth, please go to hell. That is all.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK, Cena vs Miz AGAIN



Not like it'd be much of a loss should the powers allow. Can we even call that thing that happened at WM a match?


----------



## Darc (Apr 11, 2011)

Cena had neck surgery too.. he gonna be in the same boat as Edge one day.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

i just want something relatively new


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> Cena had neck surgery too.. he gonna be in the same boat as Edge one day.



Not everyone is the same.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2011)

"Can you hear this crowd, lets go Cena by all the 5 year olds, and Cena sucks by everyone with a brain"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Cena & Truth are tearing it up.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

when did the crowd wake up?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2011)

So I just tuned into RAW.

R Truth...?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

WWE Official Announcement said:
			
		

> Less than a week after his successful title defense against Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania XXVII, World Heavyweight Champion Edge has been forced to retire from in-ring competition due to injury. The unexpected news brings to an end a storied WWE caLess than a week reer spanning 13 years and consisting of 11 World Title reigns.
> 
> The Rated-R Superstar had been suffering numbness and uncontrollable trembling in his arms and hands. This is not the first time Edge has experienced these symptoms of nueropraxia. An MRI in Atlanta last Monday was sent to Dr. Joseph Maroon, a renowned neurosurgeon and professor of neurosurgery at The Pittsburgh School of Medicine. After careful examination of the MRI, it was determined that Edge would never be cleared to compete again, and thus, he is forced to retire.
> 
> In 2003, Edge underwent a two level spinal fusion of the discs between his C5, C6 and C7 vertebrae. After being cleared to compete, The Rated-R Superstar returned to the ring, resulting in stenosis of the spine, or a narrowing of the spinal column, above and below the fused discs. This narrowing resulted in less and less of the vital fluid needed to protect the spinal cord. Medical professionals cannot clear Edge to compete ever again in WWE since doing so could result in paralysis or even death.



Feel bad for Edge.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow...R Truth.....wow


----------



## Jade (Apr 11, 2011)

The fuck is this. I don't want no triple threat.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2011)

Aww man I missed JR's commentary.

What a push for R Truth. Wow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

Did WWE forget? Truth can't go to England. If Canada doesn't want him, why let him go to England?!


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

ugggh how does someone go from lowmidcard to mainevent?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Truth in a champ match?!


....I ain't complainin'


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2011)

Is Truth's push a dig at JoMo?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2011)

We all know why it is.  Miz Retain or Truth wins but neither pinning super cena so he doesn't get the loss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

Truth? Might as well give that shot to Ted Dibiase.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

if truth wins im taking a hiatus


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2011)

I say since Smackdown needs a new face......Punk goes back to Smackdown for Face Straight Edge.

New Nexus can find a new leader like maybe Seamus or something.......All I know is that Smackdown needs a Face because Rey and Christian cannot carry Smackdown like Taker can.   So unless HHH goes to Smackdown I see Punk going there.  You heard it here first FOLKS.  Exclusive! LOL


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Is Truth's push a dig at JoMo?



Suddenly the term brownie points makes me a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

No...Punk as a face sucks. End. Of. Story.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

With Smackdown only having Rey Mysterio, Christian and Big Show as top faces, WWE needs to fix the roster in the next draft asap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2011)

JoMo will probably get sent to Smackdown as a "demotion" or something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

Two things. Melina needs to get fired. JoMo needs to be on SD perhaps.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

jomo could own SD,kofi is on his way out, his merch doesnt sell


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2011)

Grandia said:


> uh, kofi?



Kofi is mid card and shows no signs of leaving mid card anytime soon.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope Truth wins dat title. It'll be sumthin new, sumthing fresh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2011)

R-Truth? The same R-Truth who can't travel to a majority of the countries they tour because he has a criminal record?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOjbtGubG5I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
Kong has to come in as a heel since all the Divas that can wrestling/perform are faces. And it's that time of the year when a lot of people get the boot, so hopefully they get rid of a lot of the divas and bring up Naomi and AJ. But this is the WWE, so I know they're gonna fuck this up. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcMpJZf5myA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

lots of ppl got crinimal records.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 11, 2011)

ooohhhh look, so much racism


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2011)

he meant truth's record is soo bad he cant leave the country, he wasnt being racist, hence why truth is left off of the european tours


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2011)

Truth has the kind of record where Canada wont let him in. Canada tolerates a lot of crap too!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 12, 2011)

Im liking Sin Cara alotz.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2011)

Man Edge got to feel sad that he is retiring.  He had that great match at the Elimination Chamber with Rey and made it a good show.  Wmania was weird because it wasn't main event after Royal Rumble.  It sucks being forced to retire but he made a good decision because the last thing I ever want to see Edge is on a wheel chair.


----------



## Vox (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah. He was on the decline but still, bad that Edge is put out due to an injury.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2011)

Man my favorite Edge moment was during his match with Undertaker where he rang the bell to signal the match was over then hit Taker with the bell for the win.  That made him such a great heel during those times.  I swear it was what made me love the guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Aside from the moment with Edge. Cara stole the fucking show. I halfway expected a 619 during the match. 

lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj0aKlAi3-o&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Apr 12, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj0aKlAi3-o&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



Were they blurring out Christians huge erection.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2011)

If i needed more reasons to make fun of Morrison this was it. 

What a witless man.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2011)

Truth couldn't even make the WrestleMania card and now he's in a WWE title match with Cena.

If there's a bigger way to cock-slap Morrison I can't think of one.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 12, 2011)

R-Truth. Really. R-Truth.

I know JoMo needs to be "punished", but.

If you want to make a Triple Threat Match with The Miz and John Cena, why not give the third spot to a heel? Like, you know, DOLPH-F*CKING-ZIGGLER?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 12, 2011)

top 10 current faves
1. Corre
2. Nexus
3. Swagger
4. Del Rio
5. Morrison
6. Daniel Bryan
7. Miz
8. Kane
9. Cole
10. Christian


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2011)

Top 5 Current Faves:

1. John Morrisson
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Drew 
4. Sin Cara
5. Miz


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCX92s4VU0Q[/YOUTUBE]

NOOOOOO THIS SUCKS  ONE OF MY FAVORITE WRESTLERS AND ONE OF MY HEROS  I CALL HALL OF FAME FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!

btw the thing with Morrison is stupid, it might not be that he just lets her go and get banged by other guys,who knows if he might like watching his gf get banged by other guys or something.

also I see that as like the stupidest reason ever not to push him just because he "lets" his gf bang other guys, I mean how is that a reason not to push him? what does that have to do with Wrestling or "Entertainment" at all?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 12, 2011)

I dunno but its something I disagree with for sure in regards to Morrison.

Edge WILL be in the Hall of fame its just a matter of time.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 12, 2011)

So like what happened on Raw? I was stuck writing a paper and missed it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 12, 2011)

@Cooli: Edge retired due to spinal injuries catching up, R-Truth is in the main event for Extreme Rules, Santino's formed his own stable, and Jack Swagger just created a new meme:


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Important things:  Edge Retirement

Other things:  Basically making WM rematches King vs cole becomes King/JR vs Cole/Swagger after King beat Swagger.  Cena and R-truth double DQ at end of number 1 contenders Gauntlet and lastly Awesome Kong Promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2011)

Crazy to think they were planning to put Edge in a ladder match knowing how he is now.


----------



## urca (Apr 12, 2011)

really creative?team apple?
this is chaotic,theyre wasting the potential of daniel bryan ...(does santino even have a potential???)
Edge's retirement,i gotta say i felt sad a bit sad about this,now lets see what the creative will do at extreme rules -_-'.
oh and swagger's face was FRIGGIN PRICELESS


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey! Don't you dare insult the Allied People Powered by Loathing Everything (you stand for).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2011)

edge's retirement was a bit of a shocker.. though he would at least hang on till wrestlemania or survivor series at least.. 

kinda feel sad for him..

but the best thing about the show was this:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOjbtGubG5I[/YOUTUBE]

that was frickin awesome.. bellas were like ""

i think i might not fast forward the divas matches just so that kong might come out any moment and i'd have a mark out moment..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome Kong x Mark Henry

You know it's going to happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2011)

more like mark henry/awesome kong romance storyline..

sexual chocolate is bound to make a return


----------



## FearTear (Apr 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Awesome Kong x Mark Henry
> 
> You know it's going to happen



Even better: Awesome Kong VS Mark Henry


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

That's just how it starts out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2011)

Scott Keith was such a crappy writer.

CANADIAN VIOLENCE!!!!!!

...man, fuck Scott Keith.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2011)

but he wasnt disrespectful to others just trish


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> but he wasnt disrespectful to others just trish



That's enough to rub people the wrong way. Even if she's just around for a cup of coffee, you still have to treat her the right way. And not cooperating for a match, a Wrestlemania match no less, and giving the cold shoulder after the match... totally unacceptable. 

However, Vince's other reasoning, if true, is complete balderdash. Like I alluded to before, confrontation wasn't so cool when Nailz was wringing his fucking neck.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2011)

i think this will be a short thing, because jomo does have the fans on his side


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, just a bit of punishment. I don't understand the reports about how people feel like he is "performing" in the ring instead of fighting... isn't that the direction the WWE is going for now, badgering journalists and all?


I'm still skeptical about Edge. The promo seemed legit enough, but the backstage walk through the wrestlers, the public relinquishing... I'm still waiting for this to play out. I wouldn't mind it it's a ruse; anything to get him heel again.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 12, 2011)

Poor Edge.  I was hoping for some tag action with Christian


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2011)

nah its real


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 12, 2011)

you know what this means morrison must bang steph mcmahon and punch linda in the face if he wants the title.  guaranteed blueprint for success


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2011)

_-- Vince McMahon is down on Sin Cara using a trampoline for his ring entrance since he's botched it two out of three times at television events. Following last night's flub, the unique entrance may be altered or completely scrapped.

Cara was said to be very nervous prior to his first television match last night in regards to converting to the WWE style of wrestling. Personnel were down on both him and Primo following their match._


am with the entrance thing.. but i don't see whats so bad with the cara/primo match.. it was okay-ish if you don't count the pre-finish botch..


_-- Edge is advertised to surrender the World Heavyweight Championship at tonight's WWE SmackDown taping in Albany, New York. In a trivia note, Edge will be vacating the title in the same building he won his first WWE Championship, which took place in 2006 at WWE New Year's Revolution. After John Cena won the Elimination Chamber Match, he cashed in the Money in the Bank briefcase and subsequently won the strap._

lol, nice


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2011)

I do agree that the trampoline bit be scrapped. I personally don't think there's anything wrong with it, but enough people have pointed out his scrapping the ropes where it can probably mess up fans' perception of him. His match with Primo, however, was fine.

As for the Edge news, nice touch.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 12, 2011)

All I have to say is: Thank You Edge! I hope they put you on commentary because even if it is dangerous for you to wrestle again, you can still talk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> am saving this list for obvious reasons




/completelylost



Jove said:


> I can't believe out of all of them, all the IWC, he was the one to get published. I remember the old days when guys like him and The Rick were revered just for knowing some backstage trivia, while truly breathtaking weiters like Eric S and, of course, Hyatte, slowly faded away.


Yeah, he was a really talentless jackass who just pandered to the right audience at the right time. I remember first reading his stuff and wondering how the hell he'd gotten so popular when any no-talent hack could've written the same drivel with the same terrible jokes. Hell, the guy used to have other mods ban people on Rantsylvania/TheSmarks.com forms if they were loudly critical of any of his rants and I still remember the asshole running out on the site to hook up with 411mania and not telling anyone leaving a bunch of us forum members to pick up the pieces and keep the community going. I remember him dogging the shit out of the co-owner of Rantsylvania when the guy flaked out and took down the entire site and put up some poem people being intolerant to gay people only for him to do pretty much the same thing.  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scott Keith was such a crappy writer.
> 
> CANADIAN VIOLENCE!!!!!!
> 
> ...man, fuck Scott Keith.


Da Troof.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2011)

I really don't mind Edge retiring. He hasn't entertained me since like 2006 save for a few matches here and there. It was a long time coming and now he won't be wheelchair bound for the rest of his life.


----------



## Vox (Apr 13, 2011)

Now Christian slides into the Main Event at Extreme Rules. Nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> /completelylost



even better that you don't realize it..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2011)

As much as it sucks that Edge is retired, it'd be extremely selfish of me to want him to continue, I'm glad that he got the tests done, and retired before anything serious happend. 

Wouldn't it be awesome if Edge gets slotted into being the Anonymous RAW GM, just to make his mini-feud with the computer before going to SmackDown even more hilarious and would make him look insane. 

Oh also, Hulk Hogan tweeted regarding Edge...



			
				Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> if any of the guys like me,Flair,Hardy,Andre,AA,Blanchard,orndoff,Henning would have listened to doctors we would have quit15yrsago
> 
> but I don't know Edges working environment because they are a media company not a wrestling company. HH wrestlers work hurt!



Fuck you Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm surprised he can even use a computer


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2011)

And that's why Hogan needs a surgery every year.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2011)

Heh, heh, Nice burn. Though I'm sure it would sting more were Hogan not broken.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Vox said:


> Now Christian slides into the Main Event at Extreme Rules. Nice.



If WWE truly is the Evil Empire Christian will lose.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2011)

I wanna see Christian get that WHC but I know Del Rio will take it cuz its his destiny.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

Hulk is gonna be paralyzed one day, he just needs to stop


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2011)

"HH wrestlers" are also all dead save for maybe a handful.

I don't know what he's trying to say. In the full comment it seemed like he was saying Edge still wanted to wrestle but did the right thing, i don't know.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't Edge praise Hogan in his Raw speech?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2011)

Edge was a huge Hulkamaniac growing up though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea, and for Hogan to shit on him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

HH wrestlers are all dead?

Yeah...of old age. The fact there's like a kajillion wrestlers from the Attitude era that are dead is more alarming. 

I mean, Ric Flair is still alive and kicking. Dusty Rhodes is too. You got Iron Sheik walking around being crazy. Jake the Snake should be dead from snorting all the cocaine in the universe but he's still wrestling. 

Actually, I blame Edge's problems on the overuse of the spear. That move is NOT good for the neck at all.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone else heard the rumors of yet another possible return to the ring for hogan  

I honestly believe Him and flair will literally die in the ring.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumors of yet another possible return to the ring for hogan
> 
> I honestly believe Him and flair will literally die in the ring.



Against who?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

Hogan was shitting on Edge, he was actually complimenting, calling the guy a real wrestler that had it in his blood.  He thinks Edge will be back for much the same reasons the rock came back.  Missing the adulation.  Missing playing a character.  THAT'S what hulk is saying.  Sure, the guy's a loser, but come on...now you're just looking for something to attack.

Sidenote; Edge will less likely be back because....well he didn't like women and lifestyle yank his loot.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HH wrestlers are all dead?
> 
> Yeah...of old age. The fact there's like a kajillion wrestlers from the Attitude era that are dead is more alarming.
> 
> ...



Did you forget all about Hawk, Mr. Perfect, Big Bossman, British Bulldog, Junkyard Dog, etc.

The spear huts the neck? It looks like a running hug tackle the way he does it. 

I guess it did look kind of painful the way he did it back during the attitude era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

Edge will less likely be back because HE DOESN'T WANT TO DIE.

Edit: The spear absolutely screws up the neck. Rhyno had the same surgery as Edge and Goldberg has neck problems as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2011)

at least titsa will never have spear related neck problems 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumors of yet another possible return to the ring for hogan
> 
> I honestly believe Him and flair will literally die in the ring.



you know, flair dieing in the ring would be fuckin badass..


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> at least titsa will never have spear related neck problems



I kinda knew the spear fucked up the neck from seeing Goldberg use it. I'm just being ignorant now. 

Why won't Batista have to worry about neck issues, Khris? Are you saying Tista's spear was too half assed to have hurt him? 



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> you know, flair dieing in the ring would be fuckin badass..



WUT?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

Batista's spear was the slowest and lamest spear in the history of spears.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL he almost jumps over Rey every time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

btw guys...i meant hogan was NOT shitting on edge.  Also...yeah...spear always wasn't my fave.  NEver got why it got so over.  And maybe thats why Clay got picked.  Cushion to spear?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> btw guys...i meant hogan was NOT shitting on edge.  Also...yeah...spear always wasn't my fave.  NEver got why it got so over.  And maybe thats why Clay got picked.  Cushion to spear?





> if any of the guys like me,Flair,Hardy,Andre,AA,Blanchard,orndoff,Henning would have listened to doctors we would have quit15yrsago
> 
> but I don't know Edges working environment because they are a media company not a wrestling company. HH wrestlers work hurt!



I don't know, that sounds like hogan's shitting on Edge to me. Almost questioning his love for the industry. "HH wrestlers work hurt!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2011)

He really was shitting on Edge there. Why the hell was he bringing up Arn and Orndorff when those guys *had* to retire because the doctors told 'em to do so?  Man... when MATT HARDY OF ALL PEOPLE posts a classier tweet than you do, then there's something hilariously wrong with your brain. 



> The spear huts the neck? It looks like a running hug tackle the way he does it.


It's how Edge broke his neck the first time. I can't remember whether it was him or Rhyno that broke their neck when doing a Spear/Gore into a turnbuckle back in 2003-ish, but it's the main reason he started doing the Running Hug version of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

I can see where you are coming from.  But he sounds more like an old man stuck in the claws of the industry, who is telling some younger guy 'trying' to escape that he'll be back.  That they always come back.  Of course, we all hate hogan so it's hard to see that past his dickishness.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eh, I'm indifferent to Hogan, but it's still a pretty dick thing to say when the guy was told that he'd never be medically cleared to wrestle ever again and would be risking paralysis or even death if he did.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2011)

So who does the E turn since they need a new main event face? I say Sheamus turns face. Play up the Celtic Warrior bit and just have him destroy people. His offense is really credible and he has been getting some face pops already.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

did anyone see the new list of banned words in the wwe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2011)

_Kurt Angle announced on his Twitter tonight that he will be signing a new deal with TNA.

"I'm signing a new deal with TNA," wrote Angle. "We r working out the Kinks but I'm staying. So please tune in every thurs night."

Angle later revealed why he decided to stay with TNA.

"I gave it much thought,TNA is the Underdog.I feel I can Help Them go to the next Level.WWE is the top CO. But being the Face of TNA is Great...

"TNA has so much potential. I Believe in TNA. I Love Dixie Carter and I am staying. TNA wants to help me into Movies and Anglefoods.TNA is IT"

What are your thoughts on Angle staying with TNA? Let us know in our "Comments" section below._


is he still feuding with jarret? 



meh.. he could stay, aj styles and sting are the only ones i want in E.. and that will never happen


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Against who?



his finger.  It will be the only thing his body can fight against and he won't job to it like nash did.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2011)

Legend said:


> did anyone see the new list of banned words in the wwe?



Nope, but after reading this post I decided to look it up. Pretty absurd stuff. At some point I was questioning if it's even true or not. 

Ah, Vince. It's getting to the point where I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

i really think he's gone senile: 





> As part of WWE's recent "rebranding" effort (dropping "World Wrestling Entertainment" as the official company name, banning the word "wrestling") - a document that was distributed internally has leaked out titled "The Language of WWE." According to the Figure 4 Wrestling Newsletter, he document was sent to employees who do international voice-overs for WWE programming outside of the United States.
> 
> The sheet includes a list of words and phrases that have now been deemed "Incorrect Terminology" - along with what they consider the "correct Terminology" to be used on their televised shows. From "The Language of WWE" -
> 
> ...


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeeeeah


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

Once Vince steps down, whoever replaces him needs to quickly reverse this policy, then they need to openly criticize Vince for releasing this idiotic policy. 

Way to fucking throw out the allusion of being professional wrestling, and real sports.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

its most likely trips in the next 2-2.5 years


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

it sounds like G more than PG but it also sounds like it should be on disneychannel or something

(sorry to dp)


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

With Edge gone, there aren't many wrestlers (or should I say "Entertainers"?) I care to see.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't wait until Undertaker extends his streak to 20-0 at Entertainmentmania next year!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 13, 2011)

OperaMania should be spectacular next year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

I facepalmed so hard i almost knocked my eye into the back of my skull


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 13, 2011)

We've all seen Beyond the Mat. WWE doesn't hold wrestling events. They make movies.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2011)

WWE management watches too much South Park.


----------



## Darc (Apr 14, 2011)

Vince is fucking insane, his father is prolly rolling on his grave with a slave women on top.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2011)

Hogan's reaction to Edge retiring. 

Really disrespectful.


----------



## Vox (Apr 14, 2011)

Hogan is a douchebag.

And as soon as I hear Michael Cole call my rasslin a 'soap opera' I'm no longer watching it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2011)

Sad to see Edge go, but glad the doctors at least stopped Edge before things got worse..

Hogan just loves to prove time and time again how much of a idiot he is. 

I will watch Smackdown this Friday even though I don't watch wrestling regularly anymore, I do check in time to time when past favorites come back and such.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> _Kurt Angle announced on his Twitter tonight that he will be signing a new deal with TNA.
> 
> "I'm signing a new deal with TNA," wrote Angle. "We r working out the Kinks but I'm staying. So please tune in every thurs night."
> 
> ...



Jay Lethal and Brutus Magnus are pretty much the only two people on the TNA roster really worth signing at this point, IMO, based off youth and potential, and in Lethals case some actual decent in-ring work. Even then, both of them would probably need some time in FCW, especially Magnus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Jay Lethal and Brutus Magnus are pretty much the only two people on the TNA roster really worth signing at this point, IMO, based off youth and potential, and in Lethals case some actual decent in-ring work. Even then, both of them would probably need some time in FCW, especially Magnus.



aj would have a great pop.. thats for sure..

** The terms "fight" and "fighting" are not allowed. Matches must be referred to as "matches," "bouts," and "action."*

this one's dumb..


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2011)

I cannot understand why Angle doesn't see how bad tna has been?  Or maybe he's lived his whole life squeaky clean and is just like 'fuck it'


LouDAgreat said:


> Once Vince steps down, whoever replaces him  needs to quickly reverse this policy, then they need to openly criticize  Vince for releasing this idiotic policy.
> 
> Way to fucking throw out the allusion of being professional wrestling,  and real sports.


Could be setting up for a PR move.

10-15 years down the line, wwe is still stable, but growth is on the  decline.  Drop a press release gently chiding vkm and retaking wrestling  to promote.  HIde it under 'finding our roots again' or some bs.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> aj would have a great pop.. thats for sure..



None of the WWE casuals care about TNA wrestlers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2011)

Angle isn't an "entertainer" "actioning" in "soap operas".

He's a wrestler.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 14, 2011)

WWF/E has always been a soap opera, moreso in the Attitude Era (I'd liken the current era to more of an attempt at a variety show).

But calling it a soap opera was always a way of mocking it because it gets so melodramatic.

If they seriously call it an "action soap opera" on TV then I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2011)

The stupidest was still Michael Cole saying he wasn't wearing his wrestling gear because he's not "entertaining tonight."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never...ever...EVVVVVVVVVVER, been so confused by WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Angle isn't an "entertainer" "actioning" in "soap operas".
> 
> He's a wrestler.



That's why he's in a stupid soap opera story with Jarrett and Karen. 

Btw anyone have a link to the episode of RAW where Cole says he's entertaining tonight?

"I'm not wr....i mean...entertaining tonight."


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that "banned word" stuff is just going on internationally. It's not really taking place in the states too is it?



S.A.F said:


> None of the WWE casuals care about TNA wrestlers.



I wouldn't say that's entirely true. I'm a WWE casual, and I like AJ.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Nobody that posts in this thread is a casual. Then again casual fans are not aware of TNA's existence.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2011)

Casual fans(fat chicks) care about the Hardys.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you ban the word Wrestling on a Wrestling show *facepalm* WWE you are a Wrestling show no matter how you try to be otherwise or you think your an Entertainment show your a wrestling show, that's why your fights are wrestling matches, that's why your biggest show is WRESTLEMANIA, and how do you not allow the word sports either? *major facepalm* they don't even allow the words fights or fighting? you can't be serious World Wrestling Entertainment

no one will think of it as entertainment, everyone will think of it as WRESTLING, because that's what it is, i mean sure we find it entertaining but you don't call it entertainment you call it wrestling.

it's like Vince is embarrassed that he owns a wrestling cooperation. i mean seriously, if your that embarrassed about it, just step down already, Vince you may have done major improvements to wrestling but now your just degrading it, stop going insane and just step down already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2011)

So...do we rename this thread the "Action soap opera" thread?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't companies supposed to direct the product to what the consumers want, and not what the executives want? It seems Vince is saying "fuck you" to the customers, and just throwing a product at us whether we like it or not. Don't people want more "wrestling" than "entertainment" (whatever the fuck Vince thinks entertainment is)

Also,  

TNA still exists? I had no idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> None of the WWE casuals care about TNA wrestlers.



who said anything about casuals.. just replace the cena booing with pop for other wrestlersentertainers.. and you'd have a pretty good one



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So...do we rename this thread the "Action soap opera" thread?



we still talk about TNA and old wrasslin stuff.. so NO.. 

but, it might give the outsiders a few giggles 

in other news:-



*Spoiler*: _TNA!_ 




*Matt Hardy defeated Kazarian with a new submission.
submission
submission
submission
submission

Oh God, i might watch this 







_*Mickie James on Edge's retirement due to injury*: "He's really just a genuinely nice guy. I have nothing but the upmost respect for him and what he's done in this industry and the legacy he has built for himself. Before him, the whole ladders match thing with him and the Hardy's and that Edge and Christian phase?.that was really a raising the bar level on that whole deal and just everything he's done since then.

"It's sad that due to injuried he has to retire due to the fact that it has taken a huge toll on his body but at least I think it's very intelligent of him and it's a huge pride swallowing thing to recognize the fact that 'I can't physically do this, I'm putting my life on the line, it's not just my body anymore.'. And for him to have to do that and I'm sure its not something that he wanted to do at this moment in time and it was something that we all have to come to terms with, we all can't wrestle forever?..but I think that he is so talented that theres many other things that he can do that's gonna continue to keep him out and about and doing things."_


class act mickie 
_
*Eric Bischoff's reaction to the WWE's decision to re-brand its company, eliminating the word "wrestling" from its name: What is Eric's thoughts about the WWE taking out the word "wrestling" from the name*: "I think it's kind of odd to be honest with you. I understand from a marketing point of view the pressure that he's under. Professional wrestling is & has always been a tough sell in the advertising community & mainstream television community, simply because it doesn't fit into a particular niche. That's always been a challenge in our industry, but at the same time, it's the thing that makes us unique, and it's the one thing that makes wrestling fans as loyal as they are. To knowing alienate or turn your back to such a large passionate group of fans, I understand it but I don't necessarily agree with that. Time will tell if Vince made a right decision or if this will be another XFL moment."_


kinda agree, and i hate the guy..


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

orochimarusama21 said:


> it's like Vince is embarrassed that he owns a wrestling cooperation. i mean seriously, if your that embarrassed about it, just step down already, Vince you may have done major improvements to wrestling but now your just degrading it, stop going insane and just step down already.



He is, he just won't publicly admit it because he knows he'll lose a large amount of the fans if he admits he hates most of what he's given them.



Shirker said:


> I'm pretty sure that "banned word" stuff is just going on internationally. It's not really taking place in the states too is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that's entirely true. I'm a WWE casual, and I like AJ.



No casual fan save for a handful even know about AJ Styles.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 14, 2011)

So when that Vince policy takes effect, can that be considered the Death Date of pro wrestling in WWE?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyQoXvq64PU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Wooo Wooo Wooo. 

Poor Ryder still trying to get over.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Aren't companies supposed to direct the product to what the consumers want, and not what the executives want? It seems Vince is saying "fuck you" to the customers, and just throwing a product at us whether we like it or not. Don't people want more "wrestling" than "entertainment" (whatever the fuck Vince thinks entertainment is)
> 
> Also,
> 
> TNA still exists? I had no idea.



The wrestling business is the only one where the customer is always wrong. They don't know what they want and hey if they think they know shit about how things are done than they can just start their own company. Yadda yadda.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Just add "and Action Soap Opera" after Wrestling.

*Official Pro Wrestling and Action Soap Opera Discussion*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 14, 2011)

with all this stupid stuff that wwe is doing it makes you kind of wish that either Shane would make a new company and do good and compete with WWE or TNA to actually do good and compete with WWE to start another Monday Night Wars to kick WWE's ass so that they get back into what they are supposed to be about WRESTLING or maybe shane can make a new company and then take over WWE or something idk


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I wish they would. When WCW was kicking its ass for 80 weeks Vince turned it around with some WRESTLING like the good old days.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2011)

Coming soon, All my Superstars, As The Santino Turns, and WWE Locker Room! And none of the divas cry, but the superstars always cry...wait Im thinking Telemundo.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2011)

This is why i want Trips in charge: 





> -It's no secret that WWE star Triple H is one of the most powerful players behind the scenes in WWE. Along with this wife Stephanie, Triple H will have a great deal of influence over the company's direction in the coming years.
> 
> Triple H was recently named the head of WWE's new talent development program, with Sin Cara being the first superstar he signed. The latest performer Triple H is working with is former TNA Knockouts champion Awesome Kong. On Monday's RAW, we saw the first promo video hyping the upcoming debut of Kong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah, you can feel trips has the right mindset for things.. and those promos were quite good.. especially kong's..

_-- Christopher Daniels was originally scheduled to return to TNA Wrestling as the Suicide character, but plans were ultimately changed. He reached out to WWE during his hiatus from the Nashville based organization, but failed to secure a contract. The feeling within WWE was that he is too small, not to mention "old" as he is 40. He has continued to appear for Ring of Honor while also working for TNA Wrestling._

still could've gotten a good midcarder run..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Angle isn't an "entertainer" "actioning" in "soap operas".
> 
> He's a wrestler.



Indeed he should train so he can go to the london games and win a medal in the amateur entertaing event


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 14, 2011)

Save us Triple H

....I can't believe i just typed that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Indeed he should train so he can go to the london games and win a medal in the amateur entertaing event



He should give a try at Greco-Roman entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2011)

Save us anyone with some power

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dZqgU4udIc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2011)

Dat Winter. The most entertaining thing in TNA at the moment is Winter, cant go wrong with english lesbians.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2011)

OJ's finisher is sexy looking.  But not in that way.  LOL


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2011)

Matt's submission is sick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvCJ7Gk87hM&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

OMG 

wrestlemania portion is hilarious


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Yo, so about two weeks back i ordered that 2nd gen maybe 3rd nexus shirt.  The top rope one that had the blacked out N logo.  At first it was like 30 or 40 I zarufaced at that, but i was randomly on wwe shop and saw it for 5 bucks.  and a seamus wallet for 6.  I am such a mark.  Anyways, wwe has nexus top rope shirt on sale now...for 20 bucks.   Feels good mang.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2011)

Why would you wear a Nexus shirt?


----------



## Darc (Apr 15, 2011)

I watched TNA tonight for a lil while, Orlando Jones seems to have fallen hard.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

A; yes, pity OJ.  He had such a good character before tna turned it into something rwrasslin fans wouldnt be threatened by.

B; You know how it is, black n yellow, black n yellow, black n yellow, black n yellow.


----------



## urca (Apr 15, 2011)

orochimarusama21 said:


> how do you ban the word Wrestling on a Wrestling show *facepalm* WWE you are a Wrestling show no matter how you try to be otherwise or you think your an Entertainment show your a wrestling show, that's why your fights are wrestling matches, that's why your biggest show is WRESTLEMANIA, and how do you not allow the word sports either? *major facepalm* they don't even allow the words fights or fighting? you can't be serious World Wrestling Entertainment
> 
> no one will think of it as entertainment, everyone will think of it as WRESTLING, because that's what it is, i mean sure we find it entertaining but you don't call it entertainment you call it wrestling.
> 
> it's like Vince is embarrassed that he owns a wrestling cooperation. i mean seriously, if your that embarrassed about it, just step down already, Vince you may have done major improvements to wrestling but now your just degrading it, stop going insane and just step down already.


*imagines Wrestlemania's name changed to Entermania.....*
FAIL


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2011)

They'll just call it Mania.

Or Entertania.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvCJ7Gk87hM&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OMG
> 
> wrestlemania portion is hilarious



I felt bad for the gospel chorus they didn't deserve to be booed

But Cena sometimes deserves it, oh so much. Why, everytime he misses a shoulderblock, he has to sell it like death?



I just saw Smackdown... damn, best episode in years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2011)

You ever face-plant like Cena does on his missed shoulderblock?

Shit hurts.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He should give a try at Greco-Roman entertaining.



If only that shit is hardcore


----------



## Darc (Apr 15, 2011)

Booker T fucking kills me:

"He's a bad man, just look at the roles on Ezekiel Jackson's head, LOOK AT 'EM!"


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> This is why i want Trips in charge:



Shit, Triple H did that? Now, I definetly want him in charge now for upcoming WWE talent.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2011)

speaking of trips:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0AUHlm9Hfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

How long until Trips trips? :ho


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 16, 2011)

^He's probably got about few more matches in him before he retires or I think he might just have an Undertaker-like work schedule [meaning he'll only fight at big PPV events].


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

Undertaker grew boring to me when he started appearing sparingly.


----------



## urca (Apr 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> Undertaker grew boring to me when he started appearing sparingly.


 ikr?but c'mon he really was amazing at the trips vs taker segment at raw,it was really awesome,gotta love arrogant undertaker


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2011)

you mean that unnecessarily long silent one?

This is the best 2 trips vs takers for me:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoY-LxS-v4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYWaduKW4C8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Look.  I dug UW....then I dug Bret....then I dug Rock...then I left, now I dig Miz, and next I will likely dig Barretta or Batemanm maybe Consequences Creed.  The point is....people can only be great in the ring so long before a number of factors fuck it up.  UT and HHH are well past their expiration date.   GOod show gentleman, next in line please.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior is just as good in the ring now as he was in the 80s .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 17, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Ultimate Warrior is just as good in the ring now as he was in the 80s .



 reps to you sir, reps to you


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

I mean, I understand the Undertaker is a legend in the business, but if you only show up once a month and at every other PPV, maybe that's a sign that you should just not wrestle (or "entertain") anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2011)

taker promos were always boring(save american badass gimmick).. they were "good" before cuz we weres childrens..


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2011)

i liked his big evil ones


----------



## urca (Apr 17, 2011)

> you mean that unnecessarily long silent one?


unfortunately,yup,i loved his mocking smile at trips when shawn didnt answer him,his smile was like a sign that says 'u got trolled lmao'.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2011)

The Rock confirms he'll be on Raw on May 2nd.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2011)

which is his birthday


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

Like it needs to be his birthday for the fans to cheer for him.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Who else is watching lockdown?  EY is pretty hilarious and kendrick gets it done.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thought the PPV was okay for the most part. MUCH better than their last two heaping piles of garbage. Found it incredibly funny that people who were mods in the justin.tv chat I was in while watching the stream was calling Angle/Jarrett a MOTYC or saying that the X-Division opener, 3-way, and Joe/Pope were "great matches" and getting all butt-hurt when people disagreed with 'em.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> Undertaker grew boring to me when he started appearing sparingly.



I think some of the fans are getting bored of Taker as well, especially considering that he got a small pop from the crowd for his big return on 2-21-21.

Although for me, Taker's one of my personal favs. I'm big fan of the supernatural gimmick wrestlers. 

Side Note: I'd want to see Cena vs Taker for next year's WM (but Cena already got The Rock facing him)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Takers been boring for years, actually. Dont get me wrong, hes one of my all time favorites. I just think at this point in his career, he doesnt really grab my attention. Its kinda like Edge. Edge's recent work was pretty bad, and paled in comparison to his 2006/7 shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2011)

all of taker's fan are fans of his older work.. we just mark out cuz of his older days..

i can't not like taker.. he was my childhood hero.. he was what cena is for a lot of kids these days.. add in the fact that he's such a respectable guy in the business.. but that doesn't change the fact that he lacked in a lot areas as well, granted for a big guy he was pretty legendary.. 

and big guys always pale in comparison with andre.. taker made his own legacy though..



Johnny Blaze said:


> I think some of the fans are getting bored of Taker as well, especially considering that he got a small pop from the crowd for his big return on 2-21-21.
> 
> Although for me, Taker's one of my personal favs. *I'm big fan of the supernatural gimmick wrestlers.
> *
> Side Note: I'd want to see Cena vs Taker for next year's WM (but Cena already got The Rock facing him)



glad am not the only one :33

but they have been shit in the past decade or so  

Sting(crow)
Kane(masked)
Mick Foley(mankind)

these were awesome 

abyss ruined it all


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Ariel and that vampire from ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Let us not forget the Zombie.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

News:





> -- WWE has hired Tom Casiello, a soap opera writer, for a position on the creative team.
> 
> Casiello writes for The Young and the Restless. He won Daytime Emmy Awards for Best Writing in 2001 and 2002 while he held the position of Breakdown Writer for As the World Turns.
> 
> Casiello posted numerous comments on his Twitter account in regards to crossing over from soap operas to WWE.



And in Sad TNA News:





> -- Much like the Anonymous General Manager on WWE's Monday Night Raw, TNA Wrestling has its own anonymous entity, The Network. TNAWrestling.com is teasing that the person pulling the strings may be revealed on Thursday's episode of iMPACT!:
> 
> "The Network's latest mandate has Hulk Hogan and Eric Bischoff beside themselves and they demand to know who at The Network is involved. Will the Network finally reveal the one making all the controversial decisions?"
> 
> TNA will tape this week's episode of iMPACT! tomorrow and next week's show on Wednesday.


----------



## Darc (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh God @ soap opera dude


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

Join the club


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got no problem with him being hired to write. Hell, this may actually be good for creative. At the same time though, I fear that the show will become *too* story oriented soon. Please don't cut down on the little wrestling the shows have


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2011)

Its the Attitude Era all over again.

That's what you guys wanted, right?


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

i hope things will work


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

It IS what we want.  Only problem is this guy will have no sense of history and continuity.  So long as a connects indirectly to f in a discernible manner for storylines, i could care less.  *rubs temples*  So...about this mma?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Soap opera writer for a male soap opera seems like the perfect fit.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 18, 2011)

*!RAW SPOILERS FROM LONDON!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Jim Ross out to announce the show with Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole in his Cole Mine.

R-Truth is out for a promo. Not many people in London like him. At all. He's interrupted by John Morrison. This sets up R-Truth vs. John Morrison right now for Truth's spot in the main event at Extreme Rules.

The 2011 WWE Draft was announced during the break.

John Morrison b. R-Truth - he takes R-Truth's place in the Extreme Rules main event vs. The Miz and John Cena. Truth turns heel on Morrison after the match by attacking him from behind. The beatdown lasts forever, and Truth ends by bumming a cigarette from a fan and blowing it into Morrison's face... which surely is illegal in UK public places._ (Wait, what? )

_Dolph Ziggler b. Evan Bourne - Ziggler has cut his hair and dyed it dark brown. Ziggler wins a short match.

Michael Cole will be knighted later tonight.

A video looking back at Edge's career is shown.

The Miz is out for a promo. Miz vs. Cena vs. Morrison will be a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules. Sin Cara comes out to interrupt The Miz. This leads to John Cena and Sin Cara vs. The Miz and Alex Riley later tonight. Cena, as usual in London, booed heavily. Sin Cara is super over.

John Cena & Sin Cara b. The Miz & Alex Riley - Sin Cara still looking shaky with some of his spots, but the fans didn't care._ (I think Sin Cara is going to be the new face of Botchamania )_Miz abandoned Riley, leaving him to Cara's finisher and the AA. Sin Cara pinned Riley with a springboard lionsault.

The new Kong promo airs.

Eve Torres b. Nikki Bella - your usual Divas match. This earns Eve a future title shot against Brie Bella.

Michael Cole was knighted by "The Queen". He is now Sir Michael Cole. Jack Swagger then forces Jim Ross to kiss Cole's feet. At Extreme Rules, the losing team must kiss the winning team's feet.

Sheamus b. Santino Marella in a non-title match. Total squash.

Randy Orton vs. CM Punk is the main event - The New Nexus are banned from ringside.

Credit: @Chiddy_Kapow on Twitter_


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 



Jomo is in the main event




Beat to the punch


----------



## FearTear (Apr 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Melina's reaction:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2011)

MUST NOT CLICK SPOILER TAG


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

STAY AWAY WOMAN, YOU'LL RUIN HIS CAREER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember when Kurt Angle was bitching about Jack Swagger and Randy Orton stealing his moves?

Last night he did an RKO.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

i heard


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty sure he stole the ankle lock from Shamrock.  I sure do hate a hypocrite


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2011)

And he stole the Germans from Benoit. Using them wouldn't have been an issue, but triples when they were both still in the same company... really?

And ugh @ Ziggler turning into an Orton clone. He was one of the few to graduate from that factory that was actually good.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Shamrock Anklelock. It makes perfect sense!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

So I'm playing WWE All-Stars with my dad, and while we're sluggin' it out, a trophy pops up.

It was titled "5 moves of doom"


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Let me guess, you got it during a match between Ultimate Warrior & John Cena?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> And he stole the Germans from Benoit. Using them wouldn't have been an issue, but triples when they were both still in the same company... really?
> 
> And ugh @ Ziggler turning into an Orton clone. He was one of the few to graduate from that factory that was actually good.



Let us not forget the whole "me taking off the straps on my unitard means I be serious" he ripped off of Mr. Perfect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2011)

Five Moves of Doom (Bronze)	Execute signature moves in a single match.

close enough


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Melina must have had a "discussion" with one the higher ups to get Jomo into the main event


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Melina must have had a "discussion" with one the higher ups to get Jomo into the main event




*Spoiler*: __ 



She probably just had sex with him.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2011)

As if the divas are there for any other reason. The only reason they get matches is to justify it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She porbably just had se with him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, Stark, I do believe that was the insinuation 
+rep


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't like metaphors & analogies.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Watch out bet she is a screamer.  WHAT?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out bet she is a screamer.  WHAT?





EDIT*
RAW is on. London don't like black people.

EDIT**
*gasp* R-Truth hydrated himself during a match! Lazy bastard!


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

I see a troll face


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Truth needs to go heel.  Face truth totally sucks.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Best thing about today's Raw is the fact we have JR as our commentator.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Truth needs to go heel.  Face truth totally sucks.



Wish granted


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Truth needs to go heel.  Face truth totally sucks.



There you have it,


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Wish granted



R-truth is so awesome


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

One of the most awkward moments in WWE history.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahaha, this is pretty awesome. Good job Truth.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

This pitiful scene is lasting more than the entire match.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor JoMo 


At least he has a title match though


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

this is awkward


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

At least we will have a new champion ^


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't wait to hear about truth getting fined for smoking.  God knows disney does not allow it in their movies anymore due to the children.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

"Think of the children, Truth!"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 18, 2011)

"Think of the children" 

And what are they chanting?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 18, 2011)

Cole on commentary. Fuck. Mute button on.

Edit: Also Kong is coming who for obvious reasons will not be called Kong even though she chose that for her own ringname.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

@Darth: As far as I'm concerned, gibberish. I did like the "That's Illegal" chants though.

I didn't read the spoilers, so you'll have to forgive me. *ahem* WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO ZIGGLES!?!?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 18, 2011)

Look, it's a young Randy Orton.

oh wait thats Dolph lol


----------



## Casanova (Apr 18, 2011)

I can finally take Dolph serious now..

Also R-Truth heel turn was awesome(a tad bit to long,but still cool)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 18, 2011)

Trolling R-Truth. 

Glad the draft is next week. Need to fix that Smackdown roster.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 18, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Poor JoMo
> 
> 
> At least he has a title match though



Lol imo,  it doesn't even matter. Any credibility Morrison once had goin into da title match, dissapeared during dat beatdown. Damn....Morrison just got moriSONED.

I like Zigglers new look.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2011)

With a new style, he deserves a new nick


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

Kong shall be now known as Kharma


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> Kong shall be now known as Kharma


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

And so we lost the best intro and one of the best wrestlers in WWE.
We are at time to make Edge Hall of Famer even before the next Wrestlemania.

He totally deserves it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2011)

dont blame me


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Edge wont go into the Hall until entertainia's next trip to Toronto.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

I have all day too Miz


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Hm. I finally realize why people got on Cara's jock about his entrance. Seeing it the way it's "supposed" to be done was damn awesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Tag Team match coming up.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2011)

Can Sin really jump that high?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

I just want to know why does Cara point so damn much


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Morrison gets to take the pinfall. LOL.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Can Sin really jump that high?



Nah. It's a trampoline/step ladder helping him



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I just want to know why does Cara point so damn much



I like that about him, actually. It really adds to the "silent protagonist" vibe he's got.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Sin Cara just made an epic botch of his finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

lol @ Cara Jomo-ing the finish.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear God Cole, put your shoe back on!


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> One of the most awkward moments in WWE history.



Completely agree, That promo was just horrible and what was with the weird ass face gropes? 

Cole's character needs to be killed off and fast


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Heh, I always find it so surreal that Cole does such disgusting stuff and then get right back on commentary and just casually reference it. It's amusing.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Completely agree, That promo was just horrible and what was with the weird ass face gropes?
> 
> Cole's character needs to be killed off *for real *and fast





I agree.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2011)

I really hate Randy Orton

I am really, really, tired of Randy Orton

I really, really, REALLY can't stand Randy Orton

I really, really, really, REALLY, want Randy Orton, to go away, FOREVER.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 18, 2011)

Most 

horrible

RAW

ever


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I really hate Randy Orton
> 
> I am really, really, tired of Randy Orton
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2011)

I hated the Cole segment

Best part about it was JR shaking his head with an unchanging expression, and JR and King looking at each other with that "Oh no he didn't" expression when he called them out

And what ensued afterward was just ugh..


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Jericho.

This is a message from your #1 mark.

We need you to save us again. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I hated the Cole segment
> 
> Best part about it was JR shaking his head with an unchanging expression, and JR and King looking at each other with that "Oh no he didn't" expression when he called them out
> 
> And what ensued afterward was just ugh..



Seriously though, what the hell is with Cole's foot?

I've seen worse RAW's, did thought R-Truth's heel turn was alright, if a bit overdone, and Awesome Kong's Kharma's vignette.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2011)

R-Truth broke up with Morrison.

"YOU MADE ME DO THIS!".


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2011)

Another relationship that ended in abuse


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2011)

Jomo and Truth should never be allowed to do long promos, it was painful to watch.

Zigglers looked a lot like Bourne!, like two clones wrestling each other,gonna miss the blond mullet but hey it looks good just a bit generic.

Damn Sin Cara did good at the entrance but he botched all the fucking match , ADR is also from CMLL and he said it was very hard to adapt to the WWE style, Sin Cara needed to spent some time in FCW like ADR, but well people react to him so that's enough for Vince.


----------



## Godot (Apr 19, 2011)

So I was on the wwe website for a laugh, and I looked at the raw results:



> LONDON - All of Britain is abuzz. No, not with news of the impending, historic royal *nuptials* of Prince William and Kate Middleton. Rather, England’s *lads and lasses* are *chinwagging* over the latest brilliant and *barmey* happenings on Raw less than two weeks before Extreme Rules.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheerios and sausage.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 19, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Chris Jericho.
> 
> This is a message from your #1 mark.
> 
> ...



indeed please save us all


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

he said he will after dwts


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

R-Truth gotta smoke to calm his nerves.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder if WWE will get fined due to smoking at places of work being banned.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

They probably asked permission or WWE will simply handle the fine.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Kong shall be now known as Kharma



I like da name. Nothing 2 complain about, folks.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> Kong shall be now known as Kharma



I like it even more than kong, to be honest. I'm just overall excited to see her crush those divas.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2011)

''Kharma is a bitch'' would be an awesome quote for her.. but well it's the pg era so I doubt that gonna happen.

Wonder how she gonna play the gimmick..a bullied girl in the past by barbie look a like girls that now takes vengeance?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2011)

How is R-Truth the heel here? His "friend" was the one that screwed him out of his title shot by manipulating him to put it on the line and made fun of him too. 

JoMo is a douche.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

R truth is the explosive canon black guy, and its his fault he got tricked


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if WWE will get fined due to smoking at places of work being banned.



Or fined for putting Cole's dirty ass feet in JR's face.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> ''Kharma is a bitch'' would be an awesome quote for her.. but well it's the pg era so I doubt that gonna happen.



PG era?  You mean burning someones face with cig, a ton of other things in past few weeks I think they are slightly drifting away from PG to a little bit more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2011)

Blowing smoke in someone's face isn't the same as burning them with a cig.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

R-Truth can now do Malboro commercials.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

They had to have R-Truth do something illegal to make him a bad guy? 

All they had to do was have him come out and say he's going to keep doing the whole "What's Up?" routine, regardless of whether they join along.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG the Cole's foot


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> PG era?  You mean *burning* someones face with cig, a ton of other things in past few weeks I think they are slightly drifting away from PG to a little bit more.



Nah the cigarette thing wasn't like that, what happened it's still PG just lately they are pushing more it at is limits, but I hope I'm wrong and little by little the pg goes.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

And Now R-Truth is "evil":




> On Monday?s episode of RAW, John Morrison called out R-Truth for being out of shape due to his habit of smoking cigarettes. Morrison defeated Truth and took his spot in the WWE title match at Extreme Rules, leading to a beat on Morrison by R-Truth. R-Truth then got a pack of cigarettes from a fan at ringside and lit up a cigarette, blowing smoke on the beaten body of John Morrison.
> According to TMZ.com, the largest anti-tobacco organization in the world is now demanding an apology from WWE for the segment, which they call borderline evil.
> Patrick Reynolds, Executive Director of TobaccoFree.org, is demanding a public apology from R-Truth for smoking in front of children on a broadcast that?s promoted as family entertainment. Reynolds told TMZ.com:
> ?For him to smoke in front of [children] is irresponsible. At best, it?s thoughtless, and at worst, if he calculated appealing to kids by posing as a bad-boy outlaw, it?s evil.?
> ...


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to see WWE is standing behind the story.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if WWE will get fined due to smoking at places of work being banned.



In response to this comment i made

"Actually, technically Mr Truth could legitimately justify him sparking up, as there is a loophole that allows smoking 'where the artistic integrity of a performance makes it appropriate for a person to smoke'. Truth's heel turn, it could be argued, was using smoking as a way to garner a reaction thus not necessarily illegal."

Yeah i was wrong xD


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> And Now R-Truth is "evil":



Oh the irony as Patrick Reynolds is the head of a anti-smoking thingy but is also the relative of RJ Reynolds yeah the same guy who owns marlboro.  You know that bastard is evil Patrick I mean it si pretty obvious he lives off his families money while, at the same time saying he is anti tobacco.  WWE should give that jack-off the finger.

Wish I could say I am surprised but I saw this coming a few pages back


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

Smack Down Spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __ 



* Michael Cole comes out to occupy The Cole Mine which features a royal looking gold and burgundy throne by it. Josh Mathews and Booker T follow.
* The World Heavyweight Championship belt is suspended above the ring.
* The show opens with a Edge video package followed by a rundown of the Extreme Rules lineup. On tonight’s show, Big Show & Kane will face Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel for the WWE Tag Team Championship and Kofi Kingston will face Wade Barrett for the WWE Intercontinental Championship.
* Sir Michael Cole comes out to the British National Anthem to a ton of heat.
* Cody Rhodes comes out with three men wearing suits with one pushing a shopping cart. In the cart there are paper bags. Rhodes instructs his posse to hand out the bags to the crowd because they all need them. Everyone on the front row is given a brown paper back to put over their head. Rhodes cuts a heel promo which leads to his Wrestlemania XXVII rematch with Rey Mysterio.
* Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio. Winner via reversed powerbomb into a sit down pin, Rey Mysterio. After the match, Rhodes beats him down and they brawl on the outside. Cody finally gets the upper hand after a lengthy battle and puts a paper bag over Mysterio’s head.
* Michael Cole introduces Jack Swagger after footage from his Knighting Ceremony from this week’s WWE Raw airs.
* Jack Swagger vs. Trent Barreta. Swagger makes him tap out in the ankle lock in a squash match.
* Big Show and Kane are shown walking backstage to the ring as their match for the WWE Tag Team Championship is up next.
* The new Awesome Kong vignette airs.
* For the WWE Tag Team Championship, Big Show & Kane vs. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel w/Ezekiel Jackson. Winners & new WWE Tag Team Champions, Big Show & Kane. They got the win after miss-communication from The Corre.
* Backstage, The Corre argue and Ezekiel Jackson blames Heath Slater. Slater pushes Justin Gabriel.
* Drew McIntyre vs. Chris Masters. Winner after hitting the Future Shock DDT, Drew McIntyre
* Wade Barrett b. Kofi Kingston to retain the WWE Intercontinental Championship. Ezekiel Jackson came out with Barrett but when he nearly cost him the match by accidentally clotheslining him, Barrett banished him to backstage.
* Alberto Del Rio hosts a retirement party for Edge. He comes out and unveils his gifts to the Rated R Superstar… A grandfather clock, adult diapers and the love of his life Lita. Out comes a very obese lady posing as Lita. Del Rio also says he got him a new ride. Ricardo Rodriguez drives a mobile scooter out to an Edge-like entrance. Del Rio tells Brodus Clay to attack Edge (who is on the ramp) but as Clay goes up the ramp Christian is hiding under the ring with a ladder. He attacks Clay on the ramp then takes out Del Rio. Christian gets in the ring with the ladder and grabs the World Heavyweight Championship from up top. Edge applauds from the ramp to end the show.
After the show:
* Christian hosts a proper farewell for Edge.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a good Smackdown


----------



## FearTear (Apr 19, 2011)

> _* Christian hosts a proper farewell for Edge._



At first, I read "Christian hosts a propeller"


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Last night on RAW they were confiscating Zach Ryder signs



> WWE ordered O2 Arena security to confiscate all signs from fans relating to Zack Ryder at yesterday’s Monday Night Raw taping at in London, England.
> 
> The Raw Superstar has been encouraging fans to bring Ryder related signs to WWE events, such as “Broski of the Week.” He often goes on Twitter acknowledging Ryder signs shown on television. He asked for an image of the “Zack Ryder = Ratings” sign that briefly appeared on Raw. That too was confiscated.
> 
> Ryder was backstage at last night’s show, but was not used.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder why


----------



## Jade (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm getting absolutely tired of Cole.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

If I was Ryder I would have told Vince to go fuck himself. I'm trying to get over and you take away my signs?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Last night on RAW they were confiscating Zach Ryder signs



I don't get it.

Did he do something to get himself in trouble, or do they just hate the thought of him getting any kinda push/exposure _that_ much?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How is R-Truth the heel here? His "friend" was the one that screwed him out of his title shot by manipulating him to put it on the line and made fun of him too.
> 
> JoMo is a douche.



That's how I saw it too. There's no doubt in my mind that if I were younger I would be rooting for Truth. 

I guess you're not allowed to beat the everloving s--t outta someone for screwing you unless you're a heel... or Bret Hart. I just hope to God they don't do some weird angle where Truth's whole heel gimmick revolves around him being some chain smoker. I'd have to slam my face against the wall if that happens.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Did he do something to get himself in trouble, or do they just hate the thought of him getting any kinda push/exposure _that_ much?



They don't want him to get that much exposure obviously. Is Christian in 2005 all over again. Vince needs to retire. Not only is he disrespecting fans but his own athletes as well.

Zack Ryder should tell Vince to fuck himself and quit.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 19, 2011)

It's classic pro wrestling. Don't get over unless the office ok's it.

Which is funny since they're always harping on the young guys to "step up" and become stars.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Exactly.

Ryder is slowly becoming huge. The guy has all the tools. He has a unique look, good ring skills and good mic skills. Of course I guess Vince's stubbornness doesn't want to admit it when he sees it. Is like when Daniel Bryan returned. He made him look boring and geeky in front of everybody. 

The best part is that Ryder's shirt have sold out. Why doesn't he remove his shirts? Because they give him fucking money. Vince is a greedy cunt.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I'm getting absolutely tired of Cole.



I thought WWE would ease back with him and over the top segments after Wrestlemania. They should have him simply do colorful commentary. That's the only way he's going to get over over.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 19, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Vince is a greedy cunt.



Woo Woo Woo You know it


----------



## Jade (Apr 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I thought WWE would ease back with him and over the top segments after Wrestlemania. They should have him simply do colorful commentary. That's the only way he's going to get over over.


I didn't mind his color commentary but when he started getting involved in the matches and now this storyline and  now it's involved with the commentary. I don't see the value of it that WWE seems to see.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2011)

That's what I was talking about earlier. He does reprehensible stuff and then slips right back into commentary, sometime even casually mentioning the evil s--t he did. It's so disjointed it's hilarious. If they're gonna exaggerate his character so much, I'd rather he be a manager.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

Cole is too afraid of his public image _outside_ of the WWE to fullycommit to his character. That's why he makes off-topic remarks every so often during the show, but otherwise calls the matches like he should.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2011)

The updated Cole mine just like the Miz modded belt gives me shivers, like we are going to have to deal with them for a looooong time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

fuck everything, what happened to ziggler? 

why the new look? he was doing fine.. i mean he just came off pinning orton..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys remember when we were all excited when Rock came back? How do you feel now about wwe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

extreme rules build up is shit.. just saying..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey guys remember when we were all excited when Rock came back? How do you feel now about wwe?



   It hurts inside


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2011)

I just burnt my Rock DVD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes...doesn't WWE just really look garbage now? I mean really really so?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 19, 2011)

All I saw was TNA shit last night


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2011)

Except in TNA everyone and anyone would be randomly turning heel then face then hell again, only to turn face again.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes...doesn't WWE just really look garbage now? I mean really really so?



Honestly? No, not really. But that's just me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

TNA is still said here?


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2011)

look at tna and wwe you'll  be praying its not like that


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes...doesn't WWE just really look garbage now? I mean really really so?



We're off the Road to Wrestlemania. It's back to business as usual until the Rumble.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Honestly? No, not really. But that's just me.



 I respect your high tolerence for, in my eyes, this crap. I mean man they killed the whole build up to mania with Rock/Cena and ended it even worst. I am sorry but I shake my head to that.

 And I do not want to even start talking about the young stars they have failed to develop outside of Cena and Orton...



Legend said:


> look at tna and wwe you'll  be praying its not like that



 What has been worst, TNA the last 1-2 years or the last couple of years of WCW?



RadishMan said:


> We're off the Road to Wrestlemania. It's back to business as usual until the Rumble.



....so so very far away...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 20, 2011)

Are we forgetting Winter being a lesbian stalker? That is a high light in TNA. I actually tune in to see that.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2011)

its the same

For Wrestling Historians:[YOUTUBE]V6BdeBXfQuo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eoYlKC2mNJk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]s26QHVePugQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I respect your high tolerence for, in my eyes, this crap. I mean man they killed the whole build up to mania with Rock/Cena and ended it even worst. I am sorry but I shake my head to that.
> 
> And I do not want to even start talking about the young stars they have failed to develop outside of Cena and Orton...



Heh, well it's not so much tolerance as it damning case of optimism. 
I'm aware of the crap E has been pulling for a while, and have been facepalming just as hard as everyone else. But there are also a few aspects that I like that are currently happening and are looking to happen in the future; wrestlers that I like getting some decent pushes, promising new talent, a potentially better writer joining creative, the draft coming up to hopefully fix some balance issues in the show rosters, etc. 

Takin' the good with the bad if you will.


----------



## Vox (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...And I do not want to even start talking about the young stars they have failed to develop outside of Cena and Orton...



What are you talking about? Looks like all the WWE are doing right now is developing young stars.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 20, 2011)

So who do you guys think is going to win the triple threat match at Extreme rules? Personally I'd like to see John Morisson win it, John Cena has had the title far too much, it's time for someone else to win it for a change. Interested though to see how they handle R-truth's transformation from face to heel as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

Vox said:


> What are you talking about? Looks like all the WWE are doing right now is developing young stars.


Is that why Ryder's not being used?  They are building young stars, but doing it their way.  Old argument, due them doing it that way to confirm what works and what doesn't.  wwe seems constantly experimenting with formulae that make stars, as opposed to pushing the specific talent's strength.  I can even see why...look at jomo.  They let him and truth do what they want and while the opener was fun to watch due to absurdity, it dragged on and on.  Those two weren't really working the crowd proper.  

The problem comes in with them not letting those who get themselves overkeep doing their thing.  Ziggles hair was over, swagger's eagle was over, the pushups *yay they are back*  were over.  This 'remodeling to make into main event material' is fucking disgusting.  Miz had soul, ziggles had soul.  When they cut the next main eventer's hair, i will continue to be sad.  It's too drawn out before the talent even is considered.  Their strengths are hardly played to, weaknesses barely covered.

Why is it so hard to listen to Heyman?  This is NOT making character depth, but a lack of legitimacy from this writing.  As a fiction head, i doubly respect what tv pro wrestling tries to do and can argue on their side, but what would make sense for them to want talent to be portrayed as and what they do do not mix.

*tl;dr?  Fuck it, Just woke up and the 'young star push' annoys me.  *

As for Cole....he should A; be on just 1 show, B; this angle should already be done, ending with him as swag's manager or a pure heenan type commentator who gets shut up by others reminding him of his failures.  I even dig what they do with matthews sometimes humoring him.  But tone it down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Except in TNA everyone and anyone would be randomly turning heel then face then hell again, only to turn face again.



TNA can go fuck themselves.. as bad as E is now, it will always be better than TNA


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2011)

I know I've probably asked this in the past, but I'm asking again, cause I can. 

Anyone here ever play EWR or TEW?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried it...but did not like it much. So now I do not.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> TNA can go fuck themselves.. as bad as E is now, it will always be better than TNA



They need to get rid of russo.  He seems to think just because something worked in the late 90s it will work today.

Sorry Russo it doesn't even if people liked the attitude era we all remember some of the fucked up writing you did that was nonsensicle. (Corporate ministry anyone)

It was so bad that while onscreen people saw Hogan Nash etc did more to kill WcW than anyone else when in fact it was Russo and his nonsense writing styles that killed it. (Arquette as champion wtf).

Get rid of Russo, get some decent writers and put AJ as the face of TNA.  Bring in the 6 sided ring, phase out the older generation (Sting, Hogan etc).  Fire Jeff and/or shove him in rehab, get a wellness policy and keep dixie off screen.

And also STOP COPYING WWE.  Ignore WWEs existance and promote yourself as number 1.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> And also STOP COPYING WWE.  Ignore WWEs existance and promote yourself as number 1.



That is the first step in recovery for them.

TNA used to be entertaining, I remember enjoying it until Samoa Joe decided to join MEM, every from then on was down hill, at least for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2011)

Shut up about TNA. Winter the lesbian brainwashing ghost is the best storyline going in wrestling today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> They need to get rid of russo.  He seems to think just because something worked in the late 90s it will work today.
> 
> Sorry Russo it doesn't even if people liked the attitude era we all remember some of the fucked up writing you did that was nonsensicle. (Corporate ministry anyone)
> 
> ...



i'd also get rid of mike tenay.. the guy can't sell shit..


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2011)

As a follow up to the video's i posted last night:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITIiDXsPLxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 20, 2011)

Watching RAW, so here's some thoughts:

- Truth is the face in this feud to me. Morrison was such a whiny dickface and I'm supposed to feel sorry for him getting his ass rightfully kicked? C'mon now. Also, Morrison was fucking TERRIBLE on the mic again thus forcing Truth to completely carry the segment. Great beatdown, though(Truth's running knee smashes were fuckin' BOSS). Probably should've ended 5 minutes before it did. Finally, I'm starting think that "new banned words" list might be fake because both guys dropped "wrestle", "fight", and "fighting" during their promos.

- Dolph's new haircut and lack of dye really sucks. He could've just lost the dye-job and it'd still look good long. Now he looks so... generic.

- Man, it's gonna be hard to find top-level guys who'll be able to eat Sin Cara's offense correctly. Miz and Reilly were both out-of-position quite a few times and SC had a couple of pretty bad botches including the finish. Decent tag match, though.

- I laughed at most of the knighting ceremony, so sue me. Whoever did the make-up for Cole's foot should learn the idea of "restraint". Yeesh...

- Sheamus/Santino was a match.

- Bella(I don't know their names and never will)/Eve was embarrassing.

- Kong promo was again great. "Kharma" is a fine name for her.

- Orton/Punk was just a match. I'm getting a "Punk's gonna get kicked out of Nexus" vibe from how the post-match stuff went with Ryan getting all bug-eyed when Punk stopped him from punting Orton. Mason still sucks, BTW.

Average RAW, IMO. Some decent stuff and some bad stuff, but it didn't feel like a gigantic waste of my time.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who considers last Raw Orton/Punk match better than their one at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2011)

I've lost interest in the WWE title match at Extreme Rules. 

I mean, I was bored enough with it when Cena got in, but then R-Truth was in it. Finally, JoMo the Whiney Homo worms his way in at Truth's expense. I could care less about it.

Now the World Heavyweight Title...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, Morrison was a pretty big dick. And wow, that promo him and Truth cut was just awkward. I don't know how anyone can defend Morrison after that type of performance. 

I liked CM Punk vs Orton a lot, easy match of the night. 



Stark said:


> I've lost interest in the WWE title match at Extreme Rules.
> 
> I mean, I was bored enough with it when Cena got in, but then R-Truth was in it. Finally, JoMo the Whiney Homo worms his way in at Truth's expense. I could care less about it.
> 
> Now the World Heavyweight Title...



What makes you think R-truth won't make it a fatal four way of sorts?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

So.....remember when Corre was cool?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So.....remember when Corre was cool?



no, i really dont


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, that never happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2011)

Corre was never cool.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2011)

If they adopt this titantron, Corre would be somewhat cool.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_AJQjuOdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Am I the only one who considers last Raw Orton/Punk match better than their one at Wrestlemania?


Yes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> If they adopt this titantron, Corre would be somewhat cool.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_AJQjuOdo[/YOUTUBE]



im really really surprised that Ezekiel wasn't the black ranger.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> If they adopt this titantron, Corre would be somewhat cool.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_AJQjuOdo[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So.....remember when Corre was cool?



 Yup...but then I saw how they spelled their name and did not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Legend said:


> As a follow up to the video's i posted last night:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITIiDXsPLxM[/YOUTUBE]



The title was passed around A HELL of alot in in 09....from no way out to Wrestlemania to backlash to extreme rules...wow.


edit-I meant 08


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2011)

The Whole Show Effin'

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-g1AHfTQi4[/YOUTUBE]

I really hope Cara doesn't get sent to the jobber bin. Other than the fans falling in love with him, the guy hasn't really had that good a run, considering.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The title was passed around A HELL of alot in in 09....from no way out to Wrestlemania to backlash to extreme rules...wow.
> 
> 
> edit-I meant 08



i thought i was the only one to notice that, whats funny is if you watch the ones on this vid and the ones on the last page


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2011)

Problem with Sin Cara is that he is a luchadore in an anti Luchadore organisation.  Rey was able to adapt due to his WCW and his injuries grounding him.  But in the end the other wrestlers are not used to his style.  In a few months people will adapt and less botching will happen.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I really hope Cara doesn't get sent to the jobber bin. Other than the fans falling in love with him, the guy hasn't really had that good a run, considering.



Nah he gets good reaction  that's enough to save  him, such a shame they didn't put him on FCW before even ADR who has a much less risky style got a hard time adapting to WWE style. also not a good run? in his third raw he already tag teamed with Cena and beat a team with the current champion, for me that's a very good start for a newcomer.

Btw it looks like the Zack Pack is attacking the WWE's Facebook.



lulz!


----------



## Darc (Apr 21, 2011)

_Whatcha gonna do.... when RyderMania jobs to you????_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> i thought i was the only one to notice that, whats funny is if you watch the ones on this vid and the ones on the last page



 Yeah I mean the WWE title was not exchanged that much in the 90's...when it hit the 2000's...man like 50 title changes at least between world and wee title.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's what happens when you have a crapload more TV time to fill along with monthly PPVs.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

The ideas they have for PPVs are lame now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Stark said:


> The ideas they have for PPVs are lame now.



What? I can not wait for Last Man standing or Falls Count anywhere!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

what is Owen Hart's biggest impact in the WWE, like srsly...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*turnbuckles*


----------



## urca (Apr 21, 2011)

thay should replace the lumberjack matches with a spiky field match,outta the ring,if you fall,you'll fall on spikes instead of men beatin your ass up,not that they will do it,just my imagination 
but it is a good idea isnt it?XD
i thought about it and remembered mick foley,the bastard's the most talented guy,managed to make 3 gimmicks,he has one of the best mic skills,if not the best.
he really was awesome,wasnt he?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> what is Owen Hart's biggest impact in the WWE, like srsly...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



.....Terrible....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

:ho                  **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> :ho                  **



 Bad Micheal Lucky, Bad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

hey, if someone did a benoit joke, i'd look like a saint


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

Cross before the face and all.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

NO DADDY NO


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

someone told me wrestling is fake, is this true?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> someone told me wrestling is fake, is this true?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont think this is a time to joke about that...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2011)

Its pretty funny I saw the support for zack ryder on the wwe facebook page.  Sure are a lot of "ryder=ratings" posts


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

oh zack, you sly fox you


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 21, 2011)

TNA just released Jay Lethal. I've never been so happy about a guy (temporarily) being out of a job.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 21, 2011)

As soon as Lucky posts about Ultimate Warrior's death he will have crossed off all the talking points for a MARK. 

And congrats to Lethal for escaping the fire with his life.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

But where will Lethal go now?  Him reteaming with Creed in WWE as a non ghetto black team would make me mark, thus it will never happen.  Can't be too excited for the guy, when tna made him a 'normal' guy it made him so freaking dull.

On the other hand....ryder being released + retooled gimmick + net savvy indy fed(s) == money.  But he's a wwe fan to the corre, so i dont wish that for him.


----------



## Darc (Apr 21, 2011)

Ryder got released?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 21, 2011)

WWE would pick Jay Lethal up in a heart beat, IMO. The dude has heinous amounts of potential, and thats exactly the type of guy WWE wants in it's developmental system right now. I doubt he'd have to spend too much time in FCW anyway. He's a complete no-brainer for WWE.

Another positive is that I no longer have to watch TNA anymore. Whats that you say? They've still got Jeff Jarrett? Dammit...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Please Brightest WWE does not know how to develop a black dude without giving him some sort of ghetto/hip-hop/racist persona.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 21, 2011)

Eh. I can't say I'm that skeptical tbh. If he's good he'll A. Get over and B. Get the push that supports that. The fact that WWE has had very few main-event worthy black dudes on the roster in recent years (barring Booker T) is just a coincidence.

And Ezekiel Jackson is doing just fine with out a stereotypical gimmick. I know down in FCW they stripped Consequences Creed/Xavier Woods of that lame Apollo Creed gimmick he had in TNA. Hell, they even tried to push Kofi Kingston a few years ago...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Ugh the Kofi Kingston situation is ridiculous. I tell you why no black person can be pushed. Because the audience is full of mostly kids and they do not like black people all that much.


----------



## Vox (Apr 21, 2011)

Lashley was definitely heading towards becoming a major Main Event player before he dropped out.

Don't be pricks. Most of the black guys just don't have what it takes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Vox said:


> Lashley was definitely heading towards becoming a major Main Event player before he dropped out.
> 
> Don't be pricks. Most of the black guys just don't have what it takes.



 No doubt most do not have what it takes. But none of them do?


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

you guys remember this?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jvVqEfodco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

No actually I do not Legend. Say isn't Lashley out of MMA now?


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2011)

i dunno, i hope he starts wrestling full time again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Talking about MMA...has Brock Lesner fought ever since he lost the title?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont think so but speaking of brock lesnar bet he is a possible UT opponent at WM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> TNA just released Jay Lethal. I've never been so happy about a guy (temporarily) being out of a job.



really? i know for sure E won't sign him.. and even if they did, how long will he last?

PS: TNA are idiots.. he could've easily been the face of the company had they continued pushing him 



VastoLorDae said:


> Ugh the Kofi Kingston situation is ridiculous. I tell you why no black person can be pushed. Because the audience is full of mostly kids and they do not like black people all that much.



i think you're on to something.. but again, who would mark for any current black guy in E.. i only mark for henry sometimes cuz he's veteran and i want him to be pushed one last time.. i used to like tarver and the eddie murphy clone.. but where are they now? 

kofi has potential, but the boom boom boom thing got boring 3 years ago..

i really like jay lethal, but i have to face reality.. the chances of him amounting to something are very low..

EDIT: i will definitely mark out to kong


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

Darc said:


> Ryder got released?


Hypothetically, if he gets a backlash cuz vince is vince...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2011)

Watching TNA for the first time in two months.

I'm going to pretend I didn't see that comment about TNA releasing Jay Lethal.

Hmm Hogan and RVD throwing some nasty insults at one another.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuck dude.  I hate tna, but impact right now just had a promo with rvd and hogan and it was shootin hot.   Watch iiiiit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

can ya give some small description of what it was?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

RVD basically calls hogan what he is.  In plain words.  Sellout who we just want gone.  Hogan calls rvd big fish in tiny pond or vice versa, mid carding for life.  Sting comes out....makes it dull, but for that first 2-3 minutes it was fun.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2011)

RVD tells Hogan that everyone wants him to get the hell out of the business. RVD says leg drops just aren't sufficient to make a main eventer nowadays.

Hogan calls RVD a cheap mid carder who would be nothing without his push.

Sting comes out. I think he says that he wants RVD at the PPV. Hogan says RVD has to face Abyss tonight, after insulting the network.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

sting has the most power in the company? 

oh TNA 

guess i stream it tonight..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Heh Sting it seems killed that segment. So TNA.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

why is this happening?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

hernandez should get a title reign with his group..


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2011)

He was only a mid-carder so long because the higher up assholes in the WWF wouldn't push him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

i'd still hit it.. 

ugh, abyss


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

they cant all be main eventers now right? sure we want ppl to be pushed, but a bsns is a bsns and it has different elements to it that needs to be satisfied


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> they cant all be main eventers now right? sure we want ppl to be pushed, but a bsns is a bsns and it has different elements to it that needs to be satisfied



You mean like preventing a guy from being pushed who is blatantly over and making them money from making them even more money?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2011)

shit happens


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

The only consistently entertaining mid carder today is Santino.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

^which is very sad..

Hogan is the only one trying to sell TNA's shit.. kudos to him, he's a douche, but i have to give him credit on that..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^which is very sad..
> 
> Hogan is the only one trying to sell TNA's shit.. kudos to him, he's a douche, but i have to give him credit on that..



 Hogan should just leave. I am not saying this out of spite, but there is just absolutely nothing going on over there at TNA. AND IS RUSSO STILL AT TNA!?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> you guys remember this?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jvVqEfodco[/YOUTUBE]


That was a great promo and the match was great, too.


----------



## Darc (Apr 21, 2011)

I watched TNA tonight and the way they shoot the back stage shit is weird, and the matches were kinda meh, everything seemed sloppy, Sting is mega boring in the ring.

Morgan seemed like a cool dude tho.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2011)

The backstage stuff is one of the only things I actually really like in TNA. The idea of some (poorly) hidden camera man capturing "secret" info from behind the scenes adds to the this-is-real illusion televised pro-wrestling shows like so much.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> shit happens



Yeah, that's why their buyrates are down and they're failing badly at creating a huge star.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not really getting the love for RVD's shitty promo tonight. Hogan's batshit inane ramblings pretty much trumped everything said on this show outside of Steiner gloriously tearing Morgan a new one verbally(and then whooping his ass on-top of it). Jarrett's speech during the coronation was a very close third, though. Karen trying really hard to be a low-rent, wannabe Vicki Guerrero is just absolute fail when all she does is screech 90% of the time she's on-camera. Abyss/RVD was mind-blowingly shitty like it always is, the tag okay only due to Beer Money ruling the world, Bubba Ray(fuck that "Bully Ray" nonsense) is gold on the mic when he's riling up the crowd, Hardy/Sting twas okay, and Anderson can go fuck himself for polluting my TV with his presence(same goes for Abyss and RVD, too).

All 'n' all, it was a decent episode of Impact.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 22, 2011)

Haircut remorse Ziggla?

The former WWE World Heavyweight Champion is not thrilled with his new 'do as he wrote the following on his personal Facebook account the morning after the show:  *"I feel like 'bender' from Futurama, when they chopped off his antenna....*"

LOL!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2011)

This guy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2011)

TNA should just make Steiner champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hogan should just leave. I am not saying this out of spite, but there is just absolutely nothing going on over there at TNA. AND IS RUSSO STILL AT TNA!?



the guy is trying.. i know he's only 5-6 months into this before going back to E.. but i know for a fact, he's the only one knowing whats going on.. 

i know its bizarre, but yeah, russo is still there.. i wonder why


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 22, 2011)

The formula to resurrect the tag team division in wwe

Ziggles + Ryder

Lethal + creed

Hawkins + Terreta

= ratings


----------



## FearTear (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIHnQ0IIQUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The formula to resurrect the tag team division in wwe
> *
> Rey Mysterio + Sin Cara*
> 
> = ratings



fixed


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Haircut remorse Ziggla?
> 
> The former WWE World Heavyweight Champion is not thrilled with his new 'do as he wrote the following on his personal Facebook account the morning after the show:  *"I feel like 'bender' from Futurama, when they chopped off his antenna....*"
> 
> LOL!



Was he forced to remove the hair? 


He even looks a little unsure about it.


----------



## urca (Apr 22, 2011)

is it me?or the tna fans were shouting 'WHAT?' to bully ray?
the crowds are using wwe's phrases on tna


----------



## Inugami (Apr 22, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Was he forced to remove the hair?
> 
> 
> He even looks a little unsure about it.



Something makes me think is part of a new angle to turn him face, now Vicky doesn't introduce him has his bf but her associate, perhaps part of the plot is that she forced to cut his hair in order to give him a more main event image or something , and at some point he turns on her becoming face.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

new image = face turn

his facial expression sucks though if he's gunna be a good face.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2011)

im late as hell but the dirt sheet with miz and jomo was funny


----------



## Vox (Apr 22, 2011)

I must be the only one who thinks he looks good. Yes, his bleached blonde  hair was most distinguishable but he doesn't look as bad as I see/heard people saying.

And Ziggler wouldn't do well as a face. See Morrison. They're so similar, it's uncanny really.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2011)

Vox said:


> I must be the only one who thinks he looks good. Yes, his bleached blonde  hair was most distinguishable but he doesn't look as bad as I see/heard people saying.
> 
> And Ziggler wouldn't do well as a face. See Morrison. They're so similar, it's uncanny really.



Except unlike Morrison, Ziggler can cut a promo. And making Ziggler a face would be the easiest turn WWE could do atm, have him dump and embarass Vickie. Bam, instant face.

Morrison is the most overrated person WWE has.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Except unlike Morrison, Ziggler can cut a promo. And making Ziggler a face would be the easiest turn WWE could do atm, have him dump and embarass Vickie. Bam, instant face.
> 
> Morrison is the most overrated person WWE has.



What makes him over rated?


----------



## Vox (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Except unlike Morrison, *Ziggler can cut a promo*. And making Ziggler a face would be the easiest turn WWE could do atm, have him dump and embarass Vickie. Bam, instant face.
> 
> Morrison is the most overrated person WWE has.



Yes, Ziggler would be the easiest to make a face but...

... What? I haven't seen a good Ziggler promo. I think neither of them are any good on the stick. Which is why they'll never be good, headlining faces. Stick to the mid-card. It's where they fit. Leave Ziggler heel. He fits.

EDIT: Truth on the other hand. This dudes Raw promo was pretty awesome. And WWE pulled his turn out of their collective asses.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2011)

i dont see how he's overrated

ziggles was good with the blonde mr perfect look


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Ziggler and Morrison are garbage on the mic. Also unentertaining except in the ring.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2011)

i think jomo is the most talked about wrestler in this thread for good and bad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty much because so far he has been the "Marty Janetty" of The Miz/Morrison tagteam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Cody Rhodes on the other hand....he is pretty damn good on the Mic. he should have at least won the US/IC title by now or near future.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Marty Jannety was awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Marty Jannety was awesome.



NO HE IS NOT!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

he was not bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

But not awesome....not awesome.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

no not legendary or anything... but ya know. decent.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2011)

yeeeah i wouldnt go that far, has jannetty main evented a ppv? was he ever in the top 5 in merch sells?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2011)

Exactly how does that determine if one is "awesome" or not?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> really? i know for sure E won't sign him.. and even if they did, how long will he last?



Why exactly? Jay Lethal is exactly the type of guy WWE is looking for right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> yeeeah i wouldnt go that far, has jannetty main evented a ppv? was he ever in the top 5 in merch sells?



Yeah but thats just Jomo's merch. When it comes to his mic skills...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jannetty might've an untrustworthy druggie during his big stints in the WWF, but he absolutely shits on Morrison as a wrestler.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Jannetty might've an untrustworthy druggie during his big stints in the WWF*, but he absolutely shits on Morrison as a wrestler.



 Kind of reminds of someone who was at least more successful when he was in the WWE...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> i think jomo is the most talked about wrestler in this thread for good and bad



Because he is the current holder of the most infamous title in wwe "most athletic person in the company"

any wrestler with that title is always cursed kind of like being on the cover of madden


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got finished watching Smackdown.It was pretty good. Something bothered me though.

Am I the only one that's kinda tired of this "Rey wears a mask and is therefore hiding something. Just like you people!" angle? I mean don't get me wrong, Cody's micwork on this week's SD was damn good, and if this angle fits anyone it's him... but it's been done atleast twice already. WITH REY! And that's just in my recent memory. It's kinda getting on my nerves. Is this just me?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2011)

What did i miss on Impact?

Oh and Morrsion and Ziggler are midcarders for life. Its just the way life is. They lack the ability to naturally connect to a large crowd.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

DUde...I forget any and everything about wrestlers like cena and rey and bs.  They are just cameo annoyances.





Legend said:


> im late as hell but the dirt sheet with miz and jomo was funny


Like...from 2 years or so back on wwe.com?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with being a midcarder for life. I hate how people say it like it's the worst thing in the world. Not everyone is meant for the main event.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kind of reminds of someone who was at least more successful when he was in the WWE...


/drawingablank

RVD?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a midcarder for life. I hate how people say it like it's the worst thing in the world. Not everyone is meant for the main event.



 Yeah especially when they clearly show they do not have all the tools for the main event.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> /drawingablank
> 
> RVD?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 23, 2011)

prediction for draft lottery


*Spoiler*: _RAW gets_ 



Cody Rhodes
Alberto Del Rio
Christian
Wade Barret
Rey Mysterio
Big Show
Jack Swagger





*Spoiler*: _SmackDown! gets_ 



Yoshi Tatsu
Eve
Hornswoggle
Jerry the King Lawler
Michael Cole
Zack Ryder
Mark Henry


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 23, 2011)

I think John Morrison is made for the main-event. Look, charisma, everything. He just has no idea how to put it together in the ring or on the mic. The only reason he isn't going to make it is because he isn't even close to being good enough, not because he 'doesn't suit the main-event'. Sure, right now he doesn't fit the main-event, but that doesn't mean that couldn't change if he improved. Unfortunately, it's just painfully obvious that he isn't going to. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> prediction for draft lottery
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _RAW gets_
> ...



 I see what you did there.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Like...from 2 years or so back on wwe.com?


Yes

What i wanna know is IF Jomo gets the title in the next 2 years and has a good reign will that change your thoughts on him
?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I see what you did there.





I wont be surprised tho


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

rumors say cena will go to SD and del rio will go to raw


----------



## Vox (Apr 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> rumors say cena will go to SD and del rio will go to raw



Thats actually a really good idea. I'm hoping it will eventually become Christian but Smackdown doesn't have a flagship face at the moment so either Cena or Orton need to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> rumors say cena will go to SD and del rio will go to raw



Never ever going to happen. Orton, yes. Cena, hell no. They are just going to give him some fresh/old meat.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2011)

Morrison will never be a main eventer cause Vince thinks he's a bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Morrison will never be a main eventer cause Vince thinks he's a bitch



 Lets not give Vince to much credit, Morison does not really help his own cause.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Raw will get Del Rio, McIntyre, Kofi.

SD get Sheamus, R-Truth, Morrison.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> What makes him over rated?



People think he should win the WWE title, but do you really want to hear him cut a promo every week? That terrible mic work be the face of his brand? 

If I had to go through stuff like that R-Truth and Morrison segment for every RAW opener, I wouldn't start watching until ~30 minutes after RAW starts. I can't think of anyone who's been given any mic time lately that's worse than Morrison. You need more than just fancy in-ring stunts to be a WWE World Champion.

God, I'd rather listen to a 30 minute Randy Orton promo than a 10 minute Morrison promo. And I find Orton's character to be boring. I hope he goes to SmackDown, because maybe it would make him fresh and fun to watch again. 



Vox said:


> Yes, Ziggler would be the easiest to make a face but...
> 
> ... What? I haven't seen a good Ziggler promo. I think neither of them are any good on the stick. Which is why they'll never be good, headlining faces. Stick to the mid-card. It's where they fit. Leave Ziggler heel. He fits.
> 
> EDIT: Truth on the other hand. This dudes Raw promo was pretty awesome. And WWE pulled his turn out of their collective asses.



Just because Ziggler isn't the best doesn't mean he's not miles better than Morrison. Morrison is some of the worst mic work I've heard in WWE. Well, for someone who's held in such high regard for reasons I don't understand.

I didn't mean WWE should turn Ziggler face, I just means he's the easiest to turn. He's fine as a heel, and works with Vickie. My point was, Vickie is one of the best heels WWE has.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

morrison is held in high regard because he has potential... too bad he's not reaching it..


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I think John Morrison is made for the main-event. Look, charisma, everything. He just has no idea how to put it together in the ring or on the mic. The only reason he isn't going to make it is because he isn't even close to being good enough, not because he 'doesn't suit the main-event'. Sure, right now he doesn't fit the main-event, but that doesn't mean that couldn't change if he improved. Unfortunately, it's just painfully obvious that he isn't going to. :/



That's the problem with Morrison people always say he has a bunch of potential but..I heard that for years, the guy fucking sucks at the mic and after all this years I don't see any progress, well the right amount of charisma to deliver in the mic is natural so practice just can't give it to you I guess...and unlike Benoit that also sucked at the mic he doesn't fit the badass silent type.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> People think he should win the WWE title, but do you really want to hear him cut a *promo every week? *That terrible mic work be the face of his brand?



Nah, even that kid of Tough Enough ''Skidmarks'' does better promos.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

I personally would like to see morrison get a manager to handle all the promos and turn heel.  Then I think he could be champ no problem.  Hell that is why heyman was with Brock in the beginning.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I personally would like to see morrison get a manager to handle all the promos and turn heel.  Then I think he could be champ no problem.  Hell that is why heyman was with Brock in the beginning.



Brock was very different type of wrestler with a intense in ring performance , but hey perhaps it could work and if that gonna stop him to get  mic time.. I'm very okay with your idea .


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

Brock was a freak thats why.

6'4 295 soft spoken, hard hitting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I think John Morrison is made for the main-event. Look, charisma, everything. He just has no idea how to put it together in the ring or on the mic. The only reason he isn't going to make it is because he isn't even close to being good enough, not because he 'doesn't suit the main-event'. Sure, right now he doesn't fit the main-event, but that doesn't mean that couldn't change if he improved. Unfortunately, it's just painfully obvious that he isn't going to. :/




~_~ how is he made for the main-event if he can't do any of those things? And Morrison has no charisma, at all :x.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a dangerous gamble doing that. Because if his manager starts getting over...


----------



## Godot (Apr 23, 2011)

How would you feel if Ziggler turned face, and Morrison becomes Vickie's boyfriend?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 23, 2011)

A Spot Monkey with one trick is still a spot monkey.....but hey if Miz got over due to overexposure what the hey right?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I still standby the 'conspiracy theory' that jomo is such a 'pansy' because he orgies with groups of divas weekly.  Just saying.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

Just watched SD , I heard that Cody Rhodes promo was epic and del Rio sucked... da fuck now the new thing is overrate Rhodes ? the material of the promo was great but he still delivers just decent, and for del Rio? I thought it was a very solid one I was entertained until Edge and Christian appeared, somehow they didn't deliver well in mic and the beating.

But at least it was a very awesome moment to see him holding the belt .





RadishMan said:


> It's a dangerous gamble doing that. Because if his manager starts getting over...



LOL if that happen WWE should just bury JoMo forever.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

promos also depend on the material given, you cant make gold from horseshit, not everyone is the rock, stone cold, or jericho on the mic, JoMo gets the stuff cena doesnt use

but back to the draft, there are multiple smackdown events with cena headlining them


----------



## Godot (Apr 23, 2011)

If he does move to Smackdown, then could we be heading for Cena/Del Rio at Over the Limit?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2011)

Del Rio will probably come over to Raw as WHC. Christian fans will weep.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Brock was very different type of wrestler with a intense in ring performance , but hey perhaps it could work and if that gonna stop him to get  mic time.. I'm very okay with your idea .



Actually in my dream world cole is tossed off of commentating and starts his own stable would make for a great story line if he costs the miz the title against jomo.  Cole then cuts promos while jomo does the ridiculous shit only he can do in the ring.

But in reality we all know jomo will go the same way shelton benjamin went, Cole will continue to do what he does as long as the crowd reacts, and The miz may very well go the route of sheamus as soon as hhh is in charge because if I know anything it is hhh will refuse to let any wrestler ever be mentioned in the same sentence as his name.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 23, 2011)

My draft prediction:

*RAW*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kane
Kofi Kingston
Drew McIntyre
Ezekiel Jackson
Michelle McCool
Layla




*SMACKDOWN*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Randy Orton
Sin Cara
Daniel Brian
Zack Ryder
Melina
The Bellas


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

DB to SD is another thing I'd bet on happening.


----------



## Vox (Apr 23, 2011)

Jack Swagger to Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, give Jack a damn push again. Screw his attitude.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone know why exactly Swagger was sent to purgatory????


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> But in reality we all know jomo will go the same way shelton benjamin went,



LOL I remember some people call JoMo the white Shelton, but also Ziggler is sometimes called this way..poor dudes living in a era in were ring performance isn't worth shit ...

Okay I'm stretching it calling it shit worth... but still.



b0rt said:


> DB to SD is another thing I'd bet on happening.



I hope the same thing, if not at least give him a feud with Ziggler(luvd their matches) and a better gimmick...that nerd virgin edgy wrestler shit didn't work.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2011)

"White Shelton" would only apply to Ziggler if he sucked and was only overrated by people because he could jump really high. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "White Shelton" would only apply to Ziggler if he sucked and was only overrated by people because he could jump really high.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Touche although has anyone actually seen Ziggles jump


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

ziggles was mr.perfect lite


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> ~_~ how is he made for the main-event if he can't do any of those things? And Morrison has no charisma, at all :x.



By improving? WWE are hoping he reaches his potential by putting with top 10 workers in the company, but they've been doing to for 2-3 years now and he hasn't improved an inch.

And Morrison certainly has charisma. Thats pretty much the only thing he's got going for him. Promos and charisma are two separate things. They interlink, sure, but at the end of the day they're different.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

the fans obviously like him, just give him some good promo lines and not cena throwaways,  some people have to work on being good on the mic, some are born with it, jomo just needs to work on it


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 23, 2011)

And work ridiculously hard on improving in the ring...


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

one of his better promos:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bGAqR6If-0[/YOUTUBE]

what does he need to work on exactly, toning down the highflying moves?, becoming a basic 5 move wrestler like cena or miz? or just have better ground game? he did pretty well with that running knee/shining wizard type move, and he can do subs like the haas of pain when he was in the triple threat us championship match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> By improving? WWE are hoping he reaches his potential by putting with top 10 workers in the company, but they've been doing to for 2-3 years now and he hasn't improved an inch.
> 
> And Morrison certainly has charisma. Thats pretty much the only thing he's got going for him. Promos and charisma are two separate things. They interlink, sure, but at the end of the day they're different.





Legend said:


> one of his better promos:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bGAqR6If-0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what does he need to work on exactly, toning down the highflying moves?, becoming a basic 5 move wrestler like cena or miz? or just have better ground game? he did pretty well with that running knee/shining wizard type move, and he can do subs like the haas of pain when he was in the triple threat us championship match



i'd go with "missing a relevant/interesting gimmick".. we need those back..not an army of orton graduates..


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2011)

Nah JoMo doesn't need to change his ring style, that's his saving grace.

First time I watch dat Nitro becomes Morrison promo... it was bland has heck imo, there's something in JoMo delivery on the mic that puts me to sleep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

he doesn't need to change his in-ring style.. his clothes,personality, mic work, and approach should though..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

If I had it my way what I wish they  would do is divide the WWE into 2 companies.  In one company you would have the pg, action soap opera, entertainers on a show that would air 8-10 where the kiddies could cheer on their superhero's as they triumph over evil.

In the other company I would bring back all the cussing, titts, ass, wrestling that all us attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could handle in a 2 hour show that would air from 10-12.  I would go back to that alternating ppv thing they did when the brands originally split.  attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would get WM, KOTR, SS, Sur Ser, RR, and Extreme Rules.  The kiddies can have the rest.

The wrestlers/entertainers could show up on both shows at some point but not any cameo bullshit they would only leave to another show if they fizzle out.  The 2 companies would be completely separate with no crossover from a storyline standpoint.

At least that is what I would suggest if any execs from wwe asked but hey what do I know.


----------



## Vox (Apr 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Touche although has anyone actually seen Ziggles jump



He gets a bit of elevation in his elbow drop thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If I had it my way what I wish they  would do is divide the WWE into 2 companies.  In one company you would have the pg, action soap opera, entertainers on a show that would air 8-10 where the kiddies could cheer on their superhero's as they triumph over evil.
> 
> In the other company I would bring back all the cussing, titts, ass, wrestling that all us attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could handle in a 2 hour show that would air from 10-12.  I would go back to that alternating ppv thing they did when the brands originally split.  attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would get WM, KOTR, SS, Sur Ser, RR, and Extreme Rules.  The kiddies can have the rest.
> 
> ...



some good may come out of this.. 

for example, we'd have like 4 hours of wrestling entertainment every monday


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> one of his better promos:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bGAqR6If-0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what does he need to work on exactly, toning down the highflying moves?, becoming a basic 5 move wrestler like cena or miz? or just have better ground game? he did pretty well with that running knee/shining wizard type move, and he can do subs like the haas of pain when he was in the triple threat us championship match



I'd basically have to explain Pro-Wrestling to you, which in your case would be very difficult.




> In the other company I would bring back all the cussing, titts, ass, wrestling that all us attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could handle in a 2 hour show that would air from 10-12. I would go back to that alternating ppv thing they did when the brands originally split. attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would get WM, KOTR, SS, Sur Ser, RR, and Extreme Rules. The kiddies can have the rest.



You mean like TNA?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You mean like TNA?



Close but bischoff, Hogan, and Russo would be permabanned from any involvement creative-wise.  Also there would actually be good storylines that involve people with talent.  Oh yeah that fucker jarret would not even be allowed to buy a ticket

Also my opinion is TNA is tits, ass, and swearing but "entertainment"  They really don't "wrestle" that much.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

see smart ass comments like that is why i dont like you, there was no need for that, when im just discussing a certain wrestler, ive been watching for years dont try and act like i dont know whats right and whats wrong


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> see smart ass comments like that is why i dont like you, there was no need for that, when im just discussing a certain wrestler, ive been watching for years dont try and act like i dont know whats right and whats wrong



Que?   You mean me or someone else there Leg


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

I want the split like stated a few posts ago. that way no one can bitch all day online about it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Que?   You mean me or someone else there Leg



nah not you bro IBD


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

IBD is Miz I'm pretty sure..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 23, 2011)

b0rt said:


> IBD is Miz I'm pretty sure..



If thats true Then I wonder is he still racist I remember when he was on real world he talked a lot of shit about black folks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

I bet Rhodes goes to Raw.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I bet Rhodes goes to Raw.



I hope not, too early, I mean he could easily climb up on top of SD now, its like he's almost ready just a little more, but on RAW, I mean you got likes of Cena and Otron around, his only chance would be to have a feud with them

not to mention, I dont see good track record on how RAW handles carefully built characters, they're a bit too forceful, I mean, examples like Cena, Lashley and Morrison alone... SD is just a good place to build characters, RAW is a good place to sell them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I hope not, too early, I mean he could easily climb up on top of SD now, its like he's almost ready just a little more, but on RAW, *I mean you got likes of Cena and Otron around, his only chance would be to have a feud with them*



 It worked for the Miz of all people so why not? And hey....he beat Rey at Wrestlemania...thats pretty good progress. His ring work is good as well as his mic skills. But you maybe be right only if Orton or some other face does not come along to ruin it for him on Smackdown.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 24, 2011)

lol, and about the draft as a whole, im really looking forward on how they worked it out

and I really wish they respect brand split again, I'd even want to see a just RAW/SD PPV again

also respect for Royal Rumble, its freakin Royal Rumble, I want whoever wins that to end Wrestlemania, and more focus on championships too, they're starting to look quite dry at the moment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2011)

They kill the streak and the Royal Rumble win the last 2 years. Why? Because The winner as you said does not actually main event and the streak because the last 2 people were already on the list. And yes, they need to go back to smackdown only and Raw only ppvs. That is, if they can get some actual stars on smackdown.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

back then they had the smackdown 4 who always but on good shows


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Chamber PPV really killed the Rumble as it has basically made it worthless. I really hope Orton doesn't come to SD!... just stay away man. I welcome Cena even if it's as likely as a legit Christian main event run.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> back then they had the smackdown 4 who always but on good shows



 how far far back that seems now...



RadishMan said:


> The Chamber PPV really killed the Rumble as it has basically made it worthless. I really hope Orton doesn't come to SD!... just stay away man. I welcome Cena even if it's as likely as a legit Christian main event run.



 If Cena ever did you might as well kiss a legitimate Christian run good bye if he does not go to Raw. But like I said....Cena is never going to go Smackdown. Thats the C show because Raw is both a A and B show.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> how far far back that seems now...


they was over once eddie and benoit died and especially when angle went to ecw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2011)

brand only PPVs are okay by my book.. cuz:-

a. gives more build up time to the matches
b. PPV become more unique
c. more opportunities to build up mid carders


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

There are also 7-8 weeks between Brand specific PPV's. Maybe midcard would get more focus as matches need to be build up.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2011)

It would have been nice if the positives behind the brand PPVs actually became reality. Ideally you'd get more build-up and new guys thrown into the mix. But what we saw was each brand still only focusing on 1-2 stories and a bunch of filler/time waster matches that nobody cared about. Unless you're the guy who was really looking forward to Hardcore Holly vs. Rhyno.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2011)

There are very few mid carders to look forward too. And there are no storylines going on really right now because of the draft this Monday. Really I hope they do not just rape smackdown as usual in the draft. And I pray that they start to build people up from it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If I had it my way what I wish they  would do is divide the WWE into 2 companies.  In one company you would have the pg, action soap opera, entertainers on a show that would air 8-10 where the kiddies could cheer on their superhero's as they triumph over evil.
> 
> In the other company I would bring back all the cussing, titts, ass, wrestling that all us attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could handle in a 2 hour show that would air from 10-12.  I would go back to that alternating ppv thing they did when the brands originally split.  attitude ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would get WM, KOTR, SS, Sur Ser, RR, and Extreme Rules.  The kiddies can have the rest.
> 
> ...



This is a pretty horrible idea, in all honesty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2011)

apart from 4 hours of wrestling each monday? yes.. 

but i do want brand exclusive PPV back.. as i remember it had the best wrestling i watched live and not from DVDs and tapes..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> apart from 4 hours of wrestling each monday? yes..
> 
> but i do want brand exclusive PPV back.. as i remember it had the best wrestling i watched live and not from DVDs and tapes..



 They just do not have the support for the stars to pull it off.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This is a pretty horrible idea, in all honesty.



Better than what they are doing and probably one of only a handful of ways to appeal to both demographics that make up the vast majority of their customer base.

From a purely business standpoint it makes sense



Khris said:


> apart from 4 hours of wrestling each monday? yes..
> 
> but i do want brand exclusive PPV back.. as i remember it had the best wrestling i watched live and not from DVDs and tapes..



 It does not have to be on the same night the times were given so as whatever network it was shown on would be able to give the leeway needed to allow for more mature content.

 although 2 hours of entertainment followed by 2 hours of wrestling could make for an entertaining monday while I wait for my wife to return from school.


----------



## Vox (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn, to all you haters out there, Chris Masters Smackdown match showed just how awesome he is. And I'm pretty sure it was this thread too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 24, 2011)

I always thought Face Masters would be great to push


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2011)

Masters blew it when he got busted. And since he was no Rey, he is never going to even be a mid tier champ...ah I love being a downer this early in the morning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2011)

masters looks fuckingly cool.. especially that entrance before.. he brings something, a damn gimmick 

he's okay by my books.. he's okay-ish in the ring aswell..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 24, 2011)

lololol


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This is a pretty horrible idea, in all honesty.



how is that a bad idea. at least Gr8 was thinking beyond the walls when he said what he said which imo is a great idea and more appealing to difference aspects of the show.

like 8-10 can be the kiddies show with all their heros.

9-11 can be the PG ass tits shit and swearing that some wrestling fans crave along with nastier feuds and more intensity.

think beyond the walls a little and you'll see.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE doesn't care about the older demographic. The smart business move was changing their motives back towards the families as they originally were. They continued the Attitude stuff for years after Austin/Rock left and it wasn't doing anything for them. People were growing tired of it and the idea behind the change was the fans who were "rebelling" as teenagers were growing up and having kids of their own. They may not want their kids to see Sable's hand prints and so WWE decided to create a product that was appealing to both parents and their children.

Of course WWE overestimated the mutants who made up the Attitude Era fanbase and expected them to leave their parent's basements and actually find women to start families with. 

The hardcore Internet fan is too loyal for its own good. They are not going anywhere. If they haven't left and stopped watching by now, they probably never will. So it makes no sense for WWE to appeal to them since they will stick with it no matter they do. That's why WWE has always been about the casuals.

Oh yeah and "wrestling" doesn't draw.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2011)

Attitude era ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are funny has heck, I can't wait til Christian gets owned by del Rio to watch them going nuts and say they are done with WWE, of course they would watch next RAW/SD asap.

That aside I would prefer Christian to win, but I doubt Vince gonna do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2011)

PG means shit when the writing itself is bad..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Better than what they are doing and probably one of only a handful of ways to appeal to both demographics that make up the vast majority of their customer base.
> 
> From a purely business standpoint it makes sense


So, you're going to take elements away from the main show that gets it the rating that it does, put it on a different show aimed at a different demographic at a later time thus guaranteeing that the main show gets hurt and the other show that's on later will never really do good at all in the ratings because most of the characters that the people really care about are probably not going to be on the other show.

And that's not even getting into the fact that USA's more than likely NOT going to give you a time-slot to work with or how you're going to get the advertising dollars to make it all work.

From a "purely business standpoint", your idea is garbage that would never see the light of day because you're putting all of your eggs into the hope that the second show will *hopefully* do well enough to be worth the risk of hurting not only your TV ratings, but PPV buyrates, to boot.



b0rt said:


> how is that a bad idea. at least Gr8 was thinking beyond the walls when he said what he said which imo is a great idea and more appealing to difference aspects of the show.
> 
> like 8-10 can be the kiddies show with all their heros.
> 
> ...


If you want cursing, do it your damn self. Tits? Get on the fucking internet and find some porn. Cursing and tits aren't going to automatically make the WWE product better. God, they actually ran a lot more old-school pro wrestling storylines and people still whined, bitched, and moaned, so what the fuck is doing more "edgy" shit going to accomplish? Be more like TNA? Fuck that noise.

There's "thinking outside the box" and then there's "going full-retard".



> PG means shit when the writing itself is bad..


Any rating means shit when the writing is bad.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

i seriously love Zack Ryder [YOUTUBE]BBstw8dz-Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So, you're going to take elements away from the main show that gets it the rating that it does, put it on a different show aimed at a different demographic at a later time thus guaranteeing that the main show gets hurt and the other show that's on later will never really do good at all in the ratings because most of the characters that the people really care about are probably not going to be on the other show.
> 
> And that's not even getting into the fact that USA's more than likely NOT going to give you a time-slot to work with or how you're going to get the advertising dollars to make it all work.
> 
> ...






 Wow you are just a bitter bitter virgin with a neck beard aren't you? 


You currently do run two shows with 60% independent storylines is it really that big of a stretch to designate a certain amount of time to appeal to an older demographic?  I think not.  In fact that was the whole point in the 90's originally between "raw" and "The warzone"  of course soon it just kind of bled into the other but originally the warzone was the demarkation for the more risque promos.

Also it is not really gonna hurt  ppv buy rates, cause they suck, and ratings are low and holding steady.  The "golden demographic" (males 18-49) although somewhat said to be dead is still very much a reality.  Any entertainment that plans to appeal to the masses has to win this demographic.  This is the demographic with the most disposable income even in this economy.  Of course the reall irony is that a 21-29 year old with no kids has way more disposable income then 21-29 year olds with kids.  For that one fact alone it would make from a business sense even more so to appeal to those without a family just as much as those with.

The real question is who is the wwe's competition TNA?  certainly not, anyone can see it is clearly the MMA's.  Why are they so much of a threat?  Because they are capturing the golden demographic better than WWE currently is.

Believe it or not I have actually done analyses on the wwe as a business and while my suggestions may not make sense to someone who gets a wild hair up his ass at anyone who disagrees with what he feels is right, I can assure you that most folks who have attended a business school would tell you that if you totally want to screw over and alienate a very profitable percentage of your customer base the wwe's current path is the way to that end.  Now if they want to continue down the family oriented path that is fine but from a business standpoint once again they have to shit or get off the pot.  That means monday night raw starts at 8 or 7 instead of 9.

What I find very interesting though is that Tough Enough showed me more so that Vince's still does want the attitude era ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s money very much but in typical vince fashion is an egomanical control freak.  Sure is funny how all the trainers are attitude era wrestlers and hosted by SCSA with all the cursing and language that made AE great.  You would almost think it is a separate show geared to a more mature audience.

But hey what do I know about Business.

*edit also it does not need to be shown on USA it could be shown on one of the other 18 channels nbc/universal owns.  Also this plan will not result in the wwe cannabalizing itself, quite the contrary it would result in growth of product, appeal to an even larger audience, and also a more diversified value proposition.  Also if people watch it advertising dollars will be there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wow you are just a bitter bitter virgin with a neck beard aren't you?






> You currently do run two shows with 60% independent storylines is it really that big of a stretch to designate a certain amount of time to appeal to an older demographic?  I think not.  In fact that was the whole point in the 90's originally between "raw" and "The warzone"  of course soon it just kind of bled into the other but originally the warzone was the demarkation for the more risque promos.


The older demographic doesn't draw anymore. It's not 1998, y'know.



> Also it is not really gonna hurt  ppv buy rates, cause they suck, and ratings are low and holding steady.


You're talking about splitting up the roster and having the guys that draw be with the PG roster, and that's *not* going to hurt buyrates even more? They dumped the split-brand PPVs for a reason and you're basically suggesting that they go right back into doing the same thing that made them a failure to begin with.



> The "golden demographic" (males 18-49) although somewhat said to be dead is still very much a reality.  Any entertainment that plans to appeal to the masses has to win this demographic.


Pro wrestling will *never* appeal to the masses long-term, no matter what hair-brained schemes you come up with to try and force it to do so.



> This is the demographic with the most disposable income even in this economy.  Of course the reall irony is that a 21-29 year old with no kids has way more disposable income then 21-29 year olds with kids.  For that one fact alone it would make from a business sense even more so to appeal to those without a family just as much as those with.






> The real question is who is the wwe's competition TNA?  certainly not, anyone can see it is clearly the MMA's.  Why are they so much of a threat?  Because they are capturing the golden demographic better than WWE currently is.


And MMA's popularity will start to plummet once this current generation of popular fighters move on. They've gotten to where they're at mainly due to two things: 

1) It's a real sport.

2) Dana managed to hit on a number of great personalities to push it forward. 

Now, with #2, there's not really anybody coming up that's shown to be as engaging or as polarizing as GSP/Anderson Silva/Liddel/Couture/Penn/Lesnar and it'll really show when all of them aren't headlining cards in the possible near future.




> Believe it or not I have actually done analyses on the wwe as a business and while my suggestions may not make sense to someone who gets a wild hair up his ass at anyone who disagrees with what he feels is right, I can assure you that most folks who have attended a business school would tell you that if you totally want to screw over and alienate a very profitable percentage of your customer base the wwe's current path is the way to that end.  Now if they want to continue down the family oriented path that is fine but from a business standpoint once again they have to shit or get off the pot.  That means monday night raw starts at 8 or 7 instead of 9.


Prove it then. 



> What I find very interesting though is that Tough Enough showed me more so that Vince's still does want the attitude era ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s money very much but in typical vince fashion is an egomanical control freak.  Sure is funny how all the trainers are attitude era wrestlers and hosted by SCSA with all the cursing and language that made AE great.  You would almost think it is a separate show geared to a more mature audience.


It's a reality show. 




> But hey what do I know about Business.


Haven't really shown me anything yet.



> *edit also it does not need to be shown on USA it could be shown on one of the other 18 channels nbc/universal owns.


And the question still remains the same: How are you going to convince them to give you a timeslot on a major channel(which would leave only NBC as a viable option)? The SNMEs didn't do all that well *before* the PG edict came down, so what do you say to get them to give you a primetime slot and not can the shit out of the show when it doesn't get the ratings that they want?



> Also this plan will not result in the wwe cannabalizing itself, quite the contrary it would result in growth of product, appeal to an even larger audience, and also a more diversified value proposition.  Also if people watch it advertising dollars will be there.


I'm waiting for you to show me something that would make this actually viable outside of "I know business 'cause I take classes" or how this is supposed to fix a lot of the booking just because they can curse and use tits to appeal to sex-starved losers.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> i seriously love Zack Ryder



It's at the point where I'll take the videos over whatever they might do to use him on TV.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

exactly, dude is funny


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2011)

Not only that, but wasn't it the sponsors that got Danielson fired for those few months? Because he choked Justin Roberts with his tie? 

Do you honestly think the income they could make doing your stupid attitude era idea would be offset by a lot of their current sponsors dumping their ass?

If they can't handle someone being choked with a tie, what do you think they'd do when they start swearing every episode and doing stupid risque storylines? 

Plus the Attitude Era wasn't even that good, stop looking back with those rose-tinted glasses, outside the main event, a lot of it was complete shit. (Mae Young + Hand baby anyone?)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Attitude era is great......characterization wise.  And I think their booking for top and #2 and tag titles was decent.  What annoys me now is the slapped together stories and pisspoor attempts by the execs to perfect the formula for 'making a star' instead of investing in talent to actually connect with fans.  Still, we can all admit AE had its share of really bad plan s...but what doesn't?  AE won the MNW when it was a real fight, so hate it and call it dumb all you want, but it worked.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Attitude era is great......characterization wise.  And I think their booking for top and #2 and tag titles was decent.  What annoys me now is the slapped together stories and pisspoor attempts by the execs to perfect the formula for 'making a star' instead of investing in talent to actually connect with fans.  Still, we can all admit AE had its share of really bad plan s...but what doesn't?  AE won the MNW when it was a real fight, so hate it and call it dumb all you want, but it worked.


The quality during Attitude being piss poor is what I think Scott's getting at. Winning the Monday Night War is pretty much irrelevant. And honestly, there was a lot of "perfect the formula for 'making a star'" going on back then, too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2011)

The WWE has no direct form of competition, the UFC only competes with the WWE in terms of PPV buy rate (which is only 10% of the WWE's revenue). 

I remember I've read a few statistics that showed that the majority of WWE fans are still adult males. I haven't seen anything that has actually proven that the bulk of WWE fans are now kids other than the fact that it is a family friendly show. When I went to live events, it is pretty diverse in terms of who is there similar to a Baseball game.

As for the product being edgy, there is really no benefit. If a storyline and a wrestling match is good, who really cares? Being edgy isn't automatically going to make it any better. TNA is a lot more edgier than the WWE and it still sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Any rating means shit when the writing is bad.



yeah, thats why i meant 


but i can't deny that i was a AE mark, you can't blame me, i was a kid back then..

however, when watching the DVDs right now, i can tell that it sucked.. 


i mean the promo vids before the matches are much more exciting


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The quality during Attitude being piss poor is what I think Scott's getting at. Winning the Monday Night War is pretty much irrelevant. And honestly, there was a lot of "perfect the formula for 'making a star'" going on back then, too.


1. Quality in what aspect?
2. Not relevant?  How?  If they lost, the landscape would NOT  BE AS IT IS NOW.
3. There is always a formula ,yes.  Back then they atleast heeded reactions.  Which is why who they pushed actually worked.  Now it is just 'formula, fuck reaction.'


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The older demographic doesn't draw anymore. It's not 1998, y'know.



I disagree I still think most of their viewership is males 17-25 range



> You're talking about splitting up the roster and having the guys that draw be with the PG roster, and that's *not* going to hurt buyrates even more? They dumped the split-brand PPVs for a reason and you're basically suggesting that they go right back into doing the same thing that made them a failure to begin with.



dont really recall ever saying "How" I would split anything.  They also dropped the split brand ppv for other reasons and at the time they were valid reasons but now I feel that having more time to develop storylines would be a benefit and also it would stop the dilution of the product and also allow their customer base to save up more disposable income to spend it on the show/content that most appeals to them.



> Pro wrestling will *never* appeal to the masses long-term, no matter what hair-brained schemes you come up with to try and force it to do so.



well with 500 channels and 300 million people in this country alone I think it is a safe bet that not very much does appeal to the masses and hence the point of my suggestion.  A program they way they run it now certainly can not appeal to everyone that woul be in their target audience but with a small amount of effort you can have a happier customer base.




> And MMA's popularity will start to plummet once this current generation of popular fighters move on. They've gotten to where they're at mainly due to two things:
> 
> 1) It's a real sport.
> 
> ...



i dont think their popularity will plummet it is still a fledgling sport and as such will experience growing pains.  There will
be new stars that will come on eventually.



> Prove it then.



prove to me you are not a bitter bitter virgin with a neck beard first



> It's a reality show.



really it is oh my god.  My point was moreso the surprise I had at the fact a spinoff show from another show that is pg and geared toward families does not seem to me to be either pg or geared toward families but instead geared toward males 17-25



> Haven't really shown me anything yet.



you havent shown me you can't be a condescending asshole so alas I guess we are at a stalemate.  What I find really funny is I just said what I would like to see its not like I plan on writing vince a letter or anything and you get all butt hurt over it like a 5 year old.  Seriously dude it is an internet forum dedicated to a japanese comic book for kids take off your master debator cap and chill out not everyone is going to see eye to eye with you its ok differing opinions make the world go around you dont have to get so testy.  I mean at this rate you will never get laid 



> And the question still remains the same: How are you going to convince them to give you a timeslot on a major channel(which would leave only NBC as a viable option)? The SNMEs didn't do all that well *before* the PG edict came down, so what do you say to get them to give you a primetime slot and not can the shit out of the show when it doesn't get the ratings that they want?



can show it on syfy obviousy 10-12 on nbc doesnt work with the news and jay being on.



> I'm waiting for you to show me something that would make this actually viable outside of "I know business 'cause I take classes" or how this is supposed to fix a lot of the booking just because they can curse and use tits to appeal to sex-starved losers.



sex sells everyone knows that and for the record I dont take classes I did take classes I am all graduated now.  it helps with the booking because now the talent has a little more leeway to develop characters and a little less pressure and concern they will be suspended or fired if they "screw up" a happy worker is a productive worker.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> masters looks fuckingly cool.. especially that entrance before.. he brings something, a damn gimmick
> 
> he's okay by my books.. he's okay-ish in the ring aswell..



In a world of lesser of two evils i rather have Masters as a world champion than sloppy ass Morrison.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> 1. Quality in what aspect?


In the aspect of how bad most of the storylines and feuds actually were. 



> 2. Not relevant?  How?  If they lost, the landscape would NOT  BE AS IT IS NOW.


Which was never the point.



> 3. There is always a formula ,yes.  Back then they atleast heeded reactions.  Which is why who they pushed actually worked.  Now it is just 'formula, fuck reaction.'




They pushed people regardless of reactions back then, too. How do you think HHH finally got over as a heel after the initial turn in '99? Or Big Show's initial push when he joined the company?




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I disagree I still think most of their viewership is males 17-25 range


Probably.



> dont really recall ever saying "How" I would split anything.


You're talking about making two rosters to cater to two different demographics with little to no interaction with each other. "Divide" was the actual word you used in your post about it.



> They also dropped the split brand ppv for other reasons and at the time they were valid reasons but now I feel that having more time to develop storylines would be a benefit and also it would stop the dilution of the product and also allow their customer base to save up more disposable income to spend it on the show/content that most appeals to them.


They had all of this before and it still didn't work. 



> well with 500 channels and 300 million people in this country alone I think it is a safe bet that not very much does appeal to the masses and hence the point of my suggestion.  A program they way they run it now certainly can not appeal to everyone that woul be in their target audience but with a small amount of effort you can have a happier customer base.


"Edgy" stuff isn't going to make anything more appealing to the target audience if the storylines are still bad. They had all the same things you're saying would be an advantage back during the split PPV days and it still didn't work. Good wrestling is good wrestling like VBD said. It doesn't have to be edgy to be good.




> i dont think their popularity will plummet it is still a fledgling sport and as such will experience growing pains.  There will
> be new stars that will come on eventually.


"Plummet" is a bit extreme to use, but it will decline as there's going to be a severe lack of engaging personalities to hook people on the fence about whether or not to buy one of their shows.




> prove to me you are not a bitter bitter virgin with a neck beard first







> really it is oh my god.  My point was moreso the surprise I had at the fact a spinoff show from another show that is pg and geared toward families does not seem to me to be either pg or geared toward families but instead geared toward males 17-25


Again, it's a reality show. 




> you havent shown me you can't be a condescending asshole so alas I guess we are at a stalemate.  What I find really funny is I just said what I would like to see its not like I plan on writing vince a letter or anything and you get all butt hurt over it like a 5 year old.






> Seriously dude it is an internet forum dedicated to a japanese comic book for kids take off your master debator cap and chill out not everyone is going to see eye to eye with you its ok differing opinions make the world go around you dont have to get so testy.  I mean at this rate you will never get laid


Arguing with you once = "OMG!!! SUPER SERIAL", AMIRITE? If you're going to pull the "Different strokes for different folks" defense, then you should've done that like 2 replies ago. 




> can show it on syfy obviousy 10-12 on nbc doesnt work with the news and jay being on.


I think 10-11/9/10 is when they show most of their new programming. You could probably take SD's slot and bump it back an hour or two, but I still doubt that it'll do all that good ratings-wise.




> sex sells everyone knows that and for the record I dont take classes I did take classes I am all graduated now.


That's nice.




> it helps with the booking because now the talent has a little more leeway to develop characters and a little less pressure and concern they will be suspended or fired if they "screw up" a happy worker is a productive worker.


And there'd be more pressure to try and get over or get passed over for someone else. Titties and cursing doesn't mean they still wouldn't be working with restrictions on what they can and can't say or do(which also takes into account the fact that their promos will still be scripted).


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

In the aspect of how bad most of the storylines and feuds actually were. 

_This reeks of subjectivity.  Yes, the worst of AE was downright atrocious, but I would bet a nut that 70% at the very least of the extended plotlines followed through on themselves with a real ending.  Feuds just seem to end on strange, ambivalent notes these days.  And you ignore characters...which is what is really needed to promote your product based on having talent in the ring. . . . for now atleast.
_ 
Which was never the point.
_Point of?  I am lost in the argument on how winning the mnw *does not *in any way form or fashion denote a superior machine to wcw.
_ 

They pushed people regardless of reactions back then, too. How do you think HHH finally got over as a heel after the initial turn in '99? Or Big Show's initial push when he joined the company?
_You trolling me?  HHH is a back room politician like no other, horrid example.  Big Show is fucking huge and vkm has a historic mad on for big guys, another notable exception._ _Who proves my point?  Rikishi....no way in fuck he would ever be pushed these days in wwe.  _


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope Hall doesn't let himself die.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

By this point, it is his choice in completeness.  Many are reaching out to him and it may already be too late.  I have no emotions invested in him.  Least of all hope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

i think in the AE, wrestlers sold the storylines better.. orton is always "bleh" and cena is always "troll" smiles..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not saying the AE was the worst thing ever, but it's not something that would be successful, I don't want immature storylines, thank you very much. It was fun when I was a little kid, but looking back a lot of it was pretty bad.

If you want an example of how going AE wouldn't change things around without also getting better writing, just look at TNA. It's a shithole. All the women just call eachother bitches all day, that's really appealing.... not. It's still really terrible. 

I'd rather WWE focus on pushing people, making new stars, coming up with new and better storylines that everyone can watch and have fun with, than trying to restructure everything so one brand can be totally different, piss off their sponsors, and in the end have WWE lose money because of it.

Good Wrestling = Good wrestling. You don't need Pimps and Hos.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

not wrestling its entertainment


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> _This reeks of subjectivity.  Yes, the worst of AE was downright atrocious, but I would bet a nut that 70% at the very least of the extended plotlines followed through on themselves with a real ending.  Feuds just seem to end on strange, ambivalent notes these days.  And you ignore characters...which is what is really needed to promote your product based on having talent in the ring. . . . for now atleast.
> _


Stuff involving Austin, Rock, and HHH generally did have a real ending, but having a real ending doesn't make a storyline "good".
I'd say 70% is a very generous number given how some feuds back then ended.




> _Point of?  I am lost in the argument on how winning the mnw *does not *in any way form or fashion denote a superior machine to wcw.
> _


Only Scott can answer this, but what I was saying is that he wasn't comparing the WWF to WCW which is why bringing up the Monday Night War is ultimately irrelevant.




> _You trolling me?  HHH is a back room politician like no other, horrid example.  Big Show is fucking huge and vkm has a historic mad on for big guys, another notable exception._ _Who proves my point?  Rikishi....no way in fuck he would ever be pushed these days in wwe.  _


You yourself said "they heeded reactions back then". Those were just two major examples of them not doing so. Why would I use Rikishi as an example when he was one of the ones where they paid attention to the reactions and pushed him for it? Hell, if I wanted to use a mid-carder, I'd go with Billy Gunn and all the times they went to the well with him back then before finally giving up until the Billy & Chuck team happened.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2011)

To break up the the WWE talk for a minute: 

The comments section is a bit of a hoot with the rabid TNA defender(who also posts on the DVDR boards and is just as annoying there, too) and everyone else just nailing him to the wall for defending this stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

thats fucked up 

i adore dafney 


but yeah, their bumps are too much.. jarret's botched powerbomb was fucking disgusting..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Good I was getting tired of AE talk. I get it everyone loves AE....everyone hates AE....AE was not all that great...SHUT UP ALREADY! Same damn arguments every time.

 Now on to this Daffney story...I wonder if stuff liked this happened around the end of WCW with Russo.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Is the shitstorm over? Good.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

damn thats sad


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now on to this Daffney story...I wonder if stuff liked this happened around the end of WCW with Russo.


I don't recall any of the chicks back in the dying days of WCW really taking bumps or anything. Maybe that Tygress chick who was a Nitro Girl and had hooked up with the Filthy Animals. Madusa did do the "cougar" stuff with Evan Whatshisface and won the Cruiserweight Title and apparently took a big bump during a scaffold match at Fall Brawl 2000(looked it up on Wiki) don't know if it legitimately hurt her or not.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok guys I haven't read any spoilers, if there are any, but for tonight's draw here are my predictions:

- Randy Orton or Cena drafted tp Smackdown. Possibly Randy Orton to escape the useless CM Punk feud that has been destroying Raw quality ever since it started and more if they want to give Cena the title next week or not. If not, they might move Cena instead and manage to throw a "I quit" match between Orton and Punk at the Extreme Rules and end with the feud so that Orton can go after the title after that. It's obvious if WWE intends to keep both as faces, they will not be able to fight for the same title so one must leave. Ultimate trolling would be sending CM Punk to Smackdown and keep both of them on RAW.

- Rey Mysterio drafted to Raw. I guess this is pretty much obvious.

- Alberto del Rio drafted to Raw. After Miz, Raw needs another Heel, so if Christian ends up becoming a champ, and since we are all tired of Rio/Edge/Christian feud, that is very likely to happen.

- Miz drafted to Smackdown. But loses title at Extreme Rules and becomes the new heel for Christian Title.

- Mark Henry drafted to Smackdown. Something tells me this needs to happen.

- Kane or Big Show drafted to Raw. Just like Mark Henry.

- R Truth Drafts to Smackdown. In case the Miz stays and Rio comes to Raw, so he will play the heel against Christian.

- Bryan drafted to SmackDown.

- Drew McIntyre drafted to Raw. This is the last but the must.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 25, 2011)

Official Pro Entertainment Discussion Thread


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

I know this is a sin to admit on this thread, but I'm actually pretty excited for tonight's Raw. Should be interesting seeing who ends up where by the end of the night.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol First pick right.
Looks like we have ourselves a "I quit" match Randy and CM Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy.....
Didn't see that comin', I was guessin' Orton of the two top to make the transfer.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Smackdown just got John Cena. 

Does that mean Cena won't be there for Rock's birthday?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I'll be damn....I was very much wrong.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I got the very first right.
Next is Mysterio to Raw.

By the way Cole is also going to Smackdown I think.
Either that or Jack Swagger to Raw.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena moving shoudlnt be a shocker. Clearly time for change regardless if he is the top dog.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess this solves the babyface problem on Smackdown.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

With Cena in Smackdown, does this mean Miz or Morrison win to keep the title Raw exclusive?

Also I just realized that with Cena gone from Raw...that means even more Randy Orton screentime.

I really do not want, more Randy Orton.


----------



## Darc (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't get why the face of the company is going to... SmackDown D:


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

i approve of this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Both Christian and Del Rio need to go to Raw to keep who will become World Champion up in the air. If only one goes we already know who is getting the title.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I really do not want, more face Randy Orton.



That's what you meant right?


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

He's been getting mixed reactions for the last couple of years. They debated a heel turn but didnt act on it. Something had to be done. Move him.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm glad he is out of Raw.
Now give us Drew and send Miz away as well.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

The miz just owned Cena so badly.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Cole's going to wrestle, live.

Oh God, Ohhh God...'curls in pain'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> That's what you meant right?



 No I think he means he does not want more of any kind of Randy Orton on his raw screen. Age of orton maybe.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Miz is awesome though, Zabuza


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe they might actually make JoMo / Truth feud revolving around WWE title in case JoMo wins the title this Sunday, but man, JoMo never takes any credit in WWE, even though he deserved to be a champion a long long time ago.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

R-Truth


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

R-Truth owns the trophee for the most awkward heel-turn change attack/promo ever done in the history of WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

WHAT!?

SHUT UP!

WHAT?!

SHUT UP!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No I think he means he does not want more of any kind of Randy Orton on his raw screen. Age of orton maybe.



To quote another, Randy Orton is like the most uncharismatic frat boy/gay porn star, seriously, someone that hairless and that oily can't not be a gay porn star.

Have to say, I like Heel Truth so far.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

this is lulzy


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

The whole thing last monday with Morrison was worse


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe the problem isn't the audience but you.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

im loving this


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

R-Truth going crazy = ratings.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> To quote another, Randy Orton is like the most uncharismatic frat boy/gay porn star, seriously, someone that hairless and that oily can't not be a gay porn star.
> 
> Have to say, I like Heel Truth so far.



You do know he is married and have kids right?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

I am loving this. So much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

This is way better then last week.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

This R-Truth will turn to R-Fake.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You do know he is married and have kids right?



I know. And I have to say, his whole "Psychopathic Tweener" gimmick gets rendered kind of silly when they show him trying to save his wife from Punk, the same man who threatened to paralyze Punk, and said he has no use for human compassion.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank god we will have a Rock Birthday celebration and Cena will not be in the house.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I know. And I have to say, his whole "Psychopathic Tweener" gimmick gets rendered kind of silly when they show him trying to save his wife from Punk, the same man who threatened to paralyze Punk, and said he has no use for human compassion.



 Exactly with everything you just said about him.

@Zabuza- Or will Cena not be there?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

I expect he'll show up to crash the party somehow.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol who is this new "Diva" named Kharma?
And then you call Randy Orton Psycopath


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Lol who is this new "Diva" named Kharma?



 Oh Zabuza, you terrible troll.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Micheal Cole shit is getting really old.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, are they supposed to be lesbians or something?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Rey to Raw...
Well damn, Zabu....


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

2-for-2, Zabuza


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Loool 2nd guess right.
I'm on a roll.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza read some spoilers.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh, God I hate Rey.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2011)

So who's the fat black bitch?


And finally!!! LayCool explodes 


And woot! Raw has Rey :WOW


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Zabuza read some spoilers.



I swear I did not.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard the Coach will be @ RAW for Rock's birthday.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

Kongpek


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

I just hope you're right about Cole.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I heard the Coach will be @ RAW for Rock's birthday.



If Coach shows up everyone will win.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I swear I did not.



BULL.....SHIT!


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Cody is awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking Rhodes...another awesome promo.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Mysterio on RAW? Coolio. They should change up his style a bit though.

Can't wait to see Sin Cara and Mysterio. lol.

Cena to Smackdown makes sense. Fans aren't digging any of the storylines with him and the current RAW roster. Keep him there for a year and let him come back fresh for live television next year.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe I should try to get a ticket for next weeks Raw and mark out to the Rock.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Cody's promo gave me the giggles. The hell were those analogies even supposed to mean?


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin Cara to smackdown so they can edit out his mistakes


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Man I love discussing Wrestling with you guys.
Your comments never let me down


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

who is next zabuza?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

NO MORE ORTON ON RAW!

YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh Randy Orton keeps following Cena. 

It's 2009 Raw on Smackdown.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2011)

Orton too!?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

lol Orton to smackdown.

wat.

i was hoping orton and cena would be on different shows


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I was preparing a surprise for you guys 
I guess they decided to follow my application I left on their site then.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE gotta get them rating


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena....and Orton....wow


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

WWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFF


On this day, I decided I watch Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

The fu-- BOTH?!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

At last! No more Orton burying Punk every week!

I'M SO HAPPY! I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## Darc (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, no point in watching RAW when my fav super star is on SmackDown =/

Guess his fued with Nexus is done...?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

So the top face on Raw is John Morrison?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Raw going with less established people outside of cena and Orton!? I gotta see how they do this.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

It finally seems that Raw will finally be awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wow, no point in watching RAW when my fav super star is on SmackDown =/
> 
> Guess his fued with Nexus is done...?



 No....Orton's fued is just getting...to the corre...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

wish i can watch raw.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

No one saw that coming, wtf wwe


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't be upset guys.
If I am right Rio and Drew will come to make Raw fucking epic.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No....Orton's fued is just getting...to the corre...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

i don't get it

who is going to fill orton and cena's spot on raw?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Cash said:


> No one saw that coming, wtf wwe



I had the feeling that would happen to be honest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Don't be upset guys.
> If I am right Rio and Drew will come to make Raw fucking epic.



SPOILER TAG THAT YOU JACKASS!


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

perfect raw so far


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I had the feeling that would happen to be honest



Since you predicted either Cena or Orton to go to SD, does that make you 3 for 3?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i don't get it
> 
> who is going to fill orton and cena's spot on raw?



John Morrisson obviously.
And we have Rey. 
This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

I swear, shave Coles head, give him a stache, he would look just like Eggman from sonic.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2011)

Cash said:


> I swear, shave Coles head, give him a stache, he would look just like Eggman from sonic.



Cole's like final boss of WWE.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Man this JR/King/Swagger/Cole thing will never end


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

JR wins, Swagger gets drafted to Raw?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

JR is really going to fight.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 25, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i don't get it
> 
> who is going to fill orton and cena's spot on raw?



The Rock


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Michael Cole is in such great shape.



Zabuza said:


> John Morrisson obviously.
> And we have Rey.
> This is fucking awesome.



...my answer to that being that their popularity does not compare.
that's the problem..
no complaints tho
this is great
just curious


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Swagger gets drafted tonight
Turns on Cole at extreme rules 
Face Turn
????
Profit


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

lool at the "boring" chants.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

WHOA COLE, THOSE LIGHTNING FAST SLAPS. JR NEVER SAW THEM COMING.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Raw is cleaning out the trash.
Much respect for this.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

This is horrid.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow Truth.  I know it's a hometown crowd, but that was all I knew you could do.  THANK YOU KILLINGS!!! *calp times 5*


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol time out.
Only in a Cole vs JR match.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

Cole is bleeding.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Heh, Cole got his mouth effed up.
And Jesus, why does WWE hate JR so much?


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

im tired of this


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

wtf is Michael Cole doing?


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

I loled at the stool. 

Btw, Sup with Micheal Cole time slot being so long? Damn smh.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Loool at Cole running away like a Chicken.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

Country Whipping match........


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, least the ending was satisfying.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

"Birthatament"  Miz


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

GM sees belts and makes a match centered around it...
Keep your sick fetishes out of our matches, Mr. anonymous.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

He should have made a first blood match straight away.

Referee:
"Oh cole you're bleeding? Ring the bells please. We have a loser"


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

its basically a strap match it seems


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

I did not recognize Dolph til the name came up.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2011)

So is orton wrestling for a SD pick right now?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

They are cleaning the boring old stuff and bring Raw young, new and innovative wrestlers.
When I saw Zigler I was quite pleased to see him around because he has got a lot of potential.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

me either, i thought he was a hometown jobber


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

I cant remember the name but remember those old matches with the referee tying the wrestlers on each end of a long strap? some good ol WCW shit.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So is orton wrestling for a SD pick right now?



2 picks actually.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Smackdown is killin em tonight.

lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Smackdown gettin' more draft picks. I dunno what to think anymore!

CM Punk, bein' awesome.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol Punk trolling.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

CM Punk trolling us.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no.

Does this mean Punk gets drafted to SD.

If so, that renders my previous celebration of Orton leaving completely pointless.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

Orton looks like wolfman jack


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh boy...I have a feeling I know what's going to happen with the draft pick...


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

So all the big timers to smackdown and all the up and comers to raw?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Punk Trolling glitched the draft system so they had to go to commercial break in order to repair the bug.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

soo basically raw becomes smackdown and smackdown becomes raw


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Orton looks like wolfman jack



For some reason that I cannot pin point, 5-o'clock-shadow Orton makes him look like a slim Batista to me...

I dunno, okay?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

well zabuza...the next 2 picks are?



Legend said:


> soo basically raw becomes smackdown and smackdown becomes raw



Please do not say that...


Zabuza....are you 5/5!?


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin Cara


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin Cara on Smackdown means no more botches on live TV. :WOW


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Mark Henry drafted.
Man I'm liking the odds of this.
I didn't mention Sin Cara.
I already thought he was in Smackdown so nevermind that.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Sin Cara.

You guys predicted that one. I haven't been watching RAW lately.

Smackdown's looking great..


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Cash said:


> Sin Cara to smackdown so they can edit out his mistakes



Called it             .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Sin Cara



So much for the Rey/Cara team.

Least they'll be able to edit his botches.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

It's such a joy to see Rey Mysterio.
He is a great guy.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Another right choice 
Guys. I swear for my life I did not read any spoiler.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Show and Rey. 

Raw confirmed Smackdown tier.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Show on Raw, where he belongs.
Gonna be weird having Kane and Show on different shows though.

Edit*
And Rio. Nice.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Show back on RAW baby.

lol alberto...


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Alberto del Rio


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

FUCK YES, ALBERTOOOOOOOOOO DEEELLLL RIIIIOOOOOOO. Like I thought. Time for the youngins to get that push. Moving on to the big time.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> soo basically raw becomes smackdown and smackdown becomes raw



Yes this is happening


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I swear guys. I did not cheat.
They were all just my honest picks.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Just noticed, Del Rio and Miz on the same show. Awesome


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

i think ill like raw even more now


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I already am digging the new Raw.

Please give us Drew.
And get rid of Cole please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Another right choice
> Guys. I swear for my life I did not read any spoiler.





Zabuza said:


> I swear guys. I did not cheat.
> They were all just my honest picks.



Easy for a dead man to swear on their life.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Easy for a dead man to swear on their life.



Zabuza is always alive in all our hearts.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I swear guys. I did not cheat.
> They were all just my honest picks.



You ave someone on the inside giving you the choices, don't you?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

So does this mean Christian will win the WHC?


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Cole cracking me up. "I hit him with my head"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So does this mean Christian will win the WHC?



 You will know who wins what when one title is won at the ppv.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Predictions for which team will win?

I got my money on RAW.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang, it will be either Drew for us or Cole for them.

What do you guys want?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You will know who wins what when one title is won at the ppv.



The troll in me hopes that that's not necessarily the case 
But it's pretty much certain that it is.

EDIT*
@Zabuza: Considering Cole graces us with his presence on both shows, I don't see it making much of a difference. Though I suppose having him on Smackdown will rid Raw of his in-ring performances....


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena wins the WWE Title and Del Rio will win the WHC


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Alberto can very well win and so does John Cena which will result in a title exchange.
It has happened before so.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Remember in 2008 that SD had both titles for 24 hours after PPV after a Draft.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Remember in 2008 that SD had both titles for 24 hours after PPV after a Draft.



Wasn't it the other way? I remember JBL trying to creat a Smackdown championship title.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

no it was 24hrs then punk cashed mitb on edge


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

"I hope you guys get drafted to NXT or something like that."

lol


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Troll Punk is awesome
And lol Mark Henry T shirt is a bit lighter than the other Smackdown t shirts.


----------



## Darc (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't even watch SmackDown that much but with Del Rio on RAW, that helps, but still.... Randy


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

damn Henry's shirt is bright


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm really digging Alberto del Rio on Raw.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

IDK Could end up that Cena wins the title and Christian wins the title and Cena somehow ends up back on raw.  It would be lame if they did the double switch though makes the outcome of the second match seem like such a letdown


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Henry...


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

This was why I said Mark Henry had to move to Smack Down.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Another random heel turn?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahaha I knew it...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Brotha's in the WWE gettin' fed up. Kofi to turn heel next?

WWE... Trollin'


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh we all just got trolled.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE I am disappointed. Why you gotta troll.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, this is lame. lame. lame.


----------



## Darc (Apr 25, 2011)

Godlike Vince trolling


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

now I couldn't believe this not even in my most stupid dreams.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

I knew he would come back to raw somehow 

especially with Rock next week


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

John Cena, only Superstar to no-sell the draft


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Least no more Orton on Raw. 

Could care less about Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice troll WWE...got us all. Smackdown got raped....again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

John Cena to Smackdown would have killed Raw's ratings. 

Smart move Vince.


----------



## Cash (Apr 25, 2011)

Im so excited. Oh boy. The joy. 

If anything this makes me annoyed of Cena.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to ruin a bloody draft.
This is not the face I want to see.
I want to see JoMo as the champion, not this.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2011)

such trollage


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Lets see what happens with the supplement draft, seems smackdown is face heavy and Raw is heel heavy.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2011)

Such Cena <_<.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2011)

And here i thought Cena leaving raw would have made it watchable again.  Oh well Vince too scared to make kids cry.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Godlike Troll.
Awesome Truth promo.
Yay Henry, now make NOD 2k11.
Great episode, aside from Cole.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

SD needs to move from Fridays.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2011)

Nemesis: Kids got nothing to do with it, since I doubt those that have USA don't have SyFy. They're probably just afraid that having the top 2 Supertars both move to Smackdown would've effed Raw's ratings.

Don't see why they had to hold the bait over the viewers' faces though. Probably to tick off Cena haters.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahaha good trolling skills,still Cena and Orton on SD would be overkill, also wada fuck with Punk and ADR kissing each other? lol!

btw how many minutes wasted that Cole segment? (I refuse to calling it a match) this guy is the new Hornswoggle to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

i missed the kiss


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nemesis: Kids got nothing to do with it, since I doubt those that have USA don't have SyFy. They're probably just afraid that having the top 2 Supertars both move to Smackdown would've effed Raw's ratings.
> 
> Don't see why they had to hold the bait over the viewers' faces though. Probably to tick off Cena haters.



Raw ratings would barely be touched if it was 2 hours of vince talking nonesense.   But putting top stars on smackdown would jump up ratings on that show.


----------



## Darc (Apr 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i missed the kiss



After they won they were on the top rope together celebrating and pecked eachother on the cheek, random as hell.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

RAW ratings pretty hard when Cena got injured in 2008 and didn't rise up until Cena was announced to return.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 25, 2011)

So wouldn't this confirm that Christian will win on Sunday? 

I mean, if Rio wins, then Raw has both champions.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

SD had both titles after 2008 Vengeance.
SD had both tiles after 2009 No Way Out.
RAW had both titles after 2009 WM.
Each brand got a title each after 2009 Backlash.


There is only 1 in 4 instance where PPV's ensured brand balance in terms of world titles.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

BTW this sounds like awesome for Christian marks, Miz and cena still on Raw and with del Rio drafted...this makes me think Christian gonna win :amazed.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 26, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> BTW this sounds like awesome for Christian marks, Miz and cena still on Raw and with del Rio drafted...this makes me think Christian gonna win :amazed.



Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> BTW this sounds like awesome for Christian marks, Miz and cena still on Raw and with del Rio drafted...this makes me think Christian gonna win :amazed.





Stark said:


> Got my fingers crossed.



Christian will now confirmed to lose.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2011)

if del rio wins, title unification?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my...

Was gonna say something about RAW, but this kinda just blew my mind.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2011)

tell us it should be good


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2011)

Stone Roll'd


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder who's the top heel on SmackDown now...
Jack Swagger?
Cody Rhodes?
Drew McIntyre?
Wade Barret?


----------



## Vox (Apr 26, 2011)

Orton turn?

But heres hoping Swagger. Not that I'm biased or anything....

But, man, they're placing a lot of trust in Rey. Seriously. Unless Trips come back full time, there really aren't any Main Event faces on Raw.

Looks like they're going to be seriously pushing some mid-card talent.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Was gonna say something about RAW, but this kinda just blew my mind.



Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

Well if they want to build up a feud with Christian and Swagger I wouldn't mind, they always do very good matches together

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5KyHUgPIRY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDPLostKkDk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Punk :rofl


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 26, 2011)

WTF is this shit ? Super Cena ? Reaaallllyyy ? Reeeeaaallllyyy ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

shyakugaun, what? taking out 3 top heels after getting betrayed and skull crushing finalied? No problem for cena. Did you forget he eliminated 4 nexus members at once from this year's royal rumble when it was just him in the ring? Or Big Show chokeslammed him through a spot light and he was just fine the next night? Or that he was punted and got up the same night?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 26, 2011)

i havent watched wrestling in the past few years up until Rock came back, ive heard of this Super Cena crap, but this was the 1st time i actually seen it. And why does everyone run out of the ring when he enters ??? Wtf is going on here


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Christian will now confirmed to lose.



Yet he looks to have all the scenario to win, but yes hes still Christian .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Yet he looks to have all the scenario to win, but yes hes still Christian .



 yes....always the inferior of the Edge and Christian team.



shyakugaun said:


> i havent watched wrestling in the past few years up until Rock came back, ive heard of this Super Cena crap, but this was the 1st time i actually seen it. And why does everyone run out of the ring when he enters ??? Wtf is going on here



 He is not Rock's replacement....BUT HOGANS!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena buried and no-sold the draft at the same time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Cena buried and no-sold the draft at the same time



Lets list People/things Cena has buried-

Nexus
The Draft
Miz/Del Rio/CM Punk at the same time
The Punt
Being Fired


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

Two valuable draft picks wasted .

I was very happy with some angles last night though. Mark Henry has no where to go but up as a heel. R Truth is 10x as interesting...

Anybody check out Tough Enough?


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

Tough Enough is fantastic this season.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

never seen an ep, and yeah, wasted crap, they could've just moved Orton to SD and rest of draft ppl and leave Cena out of it, it just buries the whole event, I mean Orton could've had the honor of bring biggest draft pick, but I dunno what they were thinking



VastoLorDae said:


> Lets list People/things Cena has buried-
> 
> Nexus
> The Draft
> ...



inb4 feud with Undertaker where Cena no-sells dying

oh wait, that car with JBL... nvm


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

My prediction for Extreme Rules and the Raw episode after: Del Rio is the new World Heavyweight Champion, but the Anonimous GM states a match between Del Rio and whoever is the WWE champion, the loser will be drafted to SmackDown


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

hmm, maybe

what sucks is that SD dont got a top heel 

and I dont wanna see Mark Henry all of a sudden being on that spot after years of jobbing, kinda hurts the credibility if you ask me 

yeah, lets try to cheer the face as he keeps the title away from super monster jobber


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

I honestly hate how they're hurting their own product just to establish hierarchal identity

I've always wanted a real credible brand extension, some where both brands try to put out the best as WWE equips *both* of them with the best they can do, while actually being separated for a while

kinda makes interaction something with more meaning and not just some thrown together piece of shit, also, you'll have 2 developed credible environments that you can mix and match, not an A show and some spare parts 

thats why I want them to actually have a 1 brand only PPV, that way they will actually build both shows, at least to a point where they will sell PPVs... and they wonder why SmackDown! has low ratings, besides being *Friday* Night SmackDown!, they're killing their own product while keeping it there just in case...

heck, you even have people who hate watching it despite it actually being about wrestling


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone not signing a contract extension





> - CM Punk has been offered a new long-term WWE contract, but at this time he has not signed and could be leaving the company when his current contract expire sin a few months. There has been talk about the possibility for some time, but during the European tour, discussion of Punk's exit heated up. As mentioned, Punk has not signed the new offer, citing "burnout with being on the road for years and unhappiness with his position in the company over the last year." A WWE office source had the following to say on the situation…
> 
> "When you look at how the company brands it's characters, Punk is never among the top 5-8 names that are promoted or pushed. It's Cena, Orton, Miz, Undertaker, Rey, now Alberto, etc. these days and Punk is sort of floating right under there. He didn't fit into the youth drive a few months back but he's not treated like a top veteran either. He's just there, doing his job and while everyone knows he delivers, he's never really treated like someone who does. He's never dropped the ball but we don't give it to him really, either. He's treated like a guy, but not THE guy. For a driven guy like him who's made wrestling his entire world, it's got to drive him crazy. Now, the excuse will be don't push Punk because he might be leaving, but the reality is the environment and situation is what is probably making him want to leave to begin with. Either it gets fixed or it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, just like it did when Batista walked out."



Give him a push again and make him stay.  He is better than most including super cena and golden on the mic.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

well if you keep losing every big match you have 

which is another thing that sucks, you got someone here who can really take what you got to a new level, he's got it, so I guess they figured they'd just use him to build already built stars instead aye?


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

CM Punk would be an Exclusive VIP jobber 


ugh and Punk>>>>>>>Rey


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

Punk > Rey is an established fact


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

Over the past year? So he hated being apart of the Straight Edge Society, Nexus, and the Core? Hmm..older fans were into SES...

They should give Punk a push. *shrugs*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess, he's like really really cool tho, like srsly


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> and I dont wanna see Mark Henry all of a sudden being on that spot after years of jobbing, kinda hurts the credibility if you ask me



Actually, Mark Henry already has a run as the SmackDown Top Heel, and...
weel, everyone knows what happened:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0bAWU4gKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Supplemental Draft ongoing results:

Daniel Bryan to SD
Jack Swagger to RAW


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Supplemental Draft ongoing results:
> 
> Daniel Bryan to SD
> *Jack Swagger to RAW*



Should have happened last night smhhhhhh. Finally.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Actually, Mark Henry already has a run as the SmackDown Top Heel, and...
> weel, everyone knows what happened:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0bAWU4gKk[/YOUTUBE]



yes, several years ago 

what has he done since then? job every single match?

then this is SD's top heel out of the blue? whatever credibility he had back then was already washed away


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Supplemental Draft ongoing results:
> 
> Daniel Bryan to SD
> Jack Swagger to RAW



well that was surprising (sarcastic) :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

Jack Swagger would've been a much credible top heel on SD btw


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Khali and Singh to SD


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

^ lol, welcome to the recycle bin

also come to think of it, Cody Rhodes would be an epic top heel


----------



## FearTear (Apr 26, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Supplemental Draft ongoing results:
> 
> Daniel Bryan to SD



YES!



sarun uchiha said:


> Jack Swagger to RAW



NOUH!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

There's an edit button, Mike 

Kali to Smackdown, Hah.


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Jack Swagger would've been a much credible top heel on SD btw



Indeed. Im thinking Face turn when he turns on Cole at the ppv though. Well if it happens. Just guessing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2011)

I really hope this isn't true. 

_As noted before, there is talk that CM Punk is looking to leave WWE when his contract expires in a few months. The possibility of Punk leaving has been discussed internally for some time now but the talk picked up during the recent European tour.

Sources report that Punk has been offered a new long-term deal with WWE but hasn't signed it yet. Word is that he's burnt out with being on the road for years and unhappy with his position in the company over the last year.

Punk could sign the deal with WWE any time but with more sources talking about Punk leaving, it's a possibility._


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

too many heels in RAW after Main Draft. Someone's going face among heels of RAW. Swagger is well placed in Cole fued for that.

Current Heels who were or is world title holder:
Miz (WWE Champion)
CM Punk
Jack Swagger
Sheamus (US Champion)

Other Top Heels:
ADR
R-Truth

Former world title holder faces:
John Cena
Rey Mysterio
Big Show
Triple H

Other Top Faces:
John Morrison

While there seems to 6-5 ratio, I feel the youth and activeness favors heel side.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> There's an edit button, Mike
> 
> Kali to Smackdown, Hah.



I dont take back what I said, that is my ninja way, yeaaaah 



Cash said:


> Indeed. Im thinking Face turn when he turns on Cole at the ppv though. Well if it happens. Just guessing.



yeah, I want goofy swagger as face, I think would work to face Miz in the long run for title


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> I really hope this isn't true.
> 
> _As noted before, there is talk that CM Punk is looking to leave WWE when his contract expires in a few months. The possibility of Punk leaving has been discussed internally for some time now but the talk picked up during the recent European tour.
> 
> ...



damn it...

there goes a great potential


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> too many heels in RAW after Main Draft. Someone's going face among heels of RAW. Swagger is well placed in Cole fued for that.
> 
> Current Heels who were or is world title holder:
> Miz (WWE Champion)
> ...


If Rey ends up anywhere near a title match I will personally send wwe.com a stern email. Especially if its over Morrison. I know it probably wont happen but just saying. OH GOD, DEL RIO VS REY smh. Let Rey take CM Punk's position as VIP jobber :3. Actually, inb4 Rey vs Nexus


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

Uso to Smackdown

I'm surprised he wasn't dropped as part of WWE's spring cleaning.... Did they ever follow up on that BTW?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

Cash said:


> If Rey ends up anywhere near a title match I will personally send wwe.com a stern email. Especially if its over Morrison. I know it probably wont happen but just saying. OH GOD, DEL RIO VS REY smh. Let Rey take CM Punk's position as VIP jobber :3. Actually, inb4 Rey vs Nexus



Nexus burial part 2 



Shirker said:


> Uso to Smackdown
> 
> I'm surprised he wasn't dropped as part of WWE's spring cleaning.... Did they ever follow up on that BTW?



wait, he's still employed?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Jimmy Uso to SD!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

WHOAH SHIT JUST GOT REAL NAO!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

According to the WWE live chat, Kelly's on Raw now I think?
Man, she's being passed around like an especially sweet blunt.

EDIT*
Confirmed: Kelly to Raw


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

OMFG, THIS DRAFT IS TOTALLY GOING CRAZY!!!


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly to RAW. Called it for a long time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelly has to go to RAW, since Kharma needs more divas to smack around.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

So far:-

Raw:
Jack Swagger
Kelly Kelly
JTG

SD:
Daniel Bryan
Great Khali, and Ranjin Singh
Jimmy Uso
Alicia Fox
William Regal
Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Drew McIntrye to RAW is the latest pick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Annnnnnd, Natalya goes back to SD.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Curt Hawkins to RAW. Whoever the WWE.com guy is the chat that's posting youtube vids of the draftees' Titantrons is slowly getting on my nerves...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Masters to RAW. It's like the brands are talking turns getting pillaged.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

The other Uso gets drafted to SD now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

GAME CHANGA! Kofi to RAW.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

DiBiase to stink the joint up on SD. Zack Ryder's actually in the chat. Funny shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

So they are basically just switching all Smackdown and Raw superstars?


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2011)

Riley is on SD finally no more of his lame jokes


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beth to RAW. Guess Phoenix/Kong'll happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

Last but not least, Shaemus to Smackdown.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2011)

not bad


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

Sheamus to Smackdown?

ok...Really wish RAW got Swagger : /


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

Full summary if anyone's interested.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Sheamus to Smackdown?
> 
> ok...*Really wish RAW got Swagger* : /



Raw did get Swagger.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

He did?!

Holy shi-

EDIT: Ah now I remember one of you guys talking about a possible face turn last night. Good good...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Missed it again.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Rey vs Cara in an Extreme Rules anything goes match ..whod watch it?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

There is already Rey vs Cody at Extreme Rule in Pinfall Anywhere match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2011)

Del Rio to win WHC then. 

Since if Christian wins you will have WHC IC and US Champs all on one show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, isn't this like the worst draft ever? 

smackdown got raped horribly, if anyone was unsure about not watching it before, he can be sure now 




Shirker said:


> Last but not least, Shaemus to Smackdown.



only saving grace...


but really, to me this looks like WWECW 2.0 + Randy Orton..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2011)

_It was reported yesterday that WWE officials discussed moving The Undertaker to RAW to make up for a top babyface character being transferred to SmackDown! during the 2011 WWE Draft.

While the draft came and went without "The Deadman" changing brands, company sources indicate he'll join RAW upon his return to television._

i stand fucking corrected


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

So Smackdown will be a bunch of people fighting for mid card titles? 

Poor Randy Orton.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, there goes Christian's push on SD with both Orton and Cena to SD.

Looking forward to WWE Creative totally fucking up Del Rio's push too.

This leaves.......Morrison as Raw's top face.

Hopefully, this leads to Masters getting a big push. The guy is actually damn good now.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ Cena is on RAW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel sorry for Kofi, Truth, Morrison, Swagger, Drew, and Masters. I mean really...they all have not shot at sniffing anything good on Raw at all. With Cena spear heading the way with Del Rio, Miz, Rey, Big Show, and Punk on Raw.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel Brand exclusive PPV's would do wonders now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I feel Brand exclusive PPV's would do wonders now.



For Raw....who does smackdown have really? I hope Rhodes becomes the top heel, because if it's sheamus....well we already seen Sheamus/Orton twice already.


----------



## Darc (Apr 26, 2011)

Problem, fella?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2011)

Barrett should be top heel on Smackdown now 

Unfortunately Orton vs. Barrett is ass


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

Brand exclusive shows?

Hmm..pay per view purchases might suffer for Smackdown shows. And WWE ppv buys are already taking a hit. Definitely an interesting idea though...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

whoah, SD is like super push show to anyone on the show, except Orton tho

RAW is just midcard massacre


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2011)

definitely watching next week lol.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

So Legacy got reunited on Smackdown...hmm wonder if this would save Ted of being so fucking boring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> So Legacy got reunited on Smackdown...hmm wonder if this would save Ted of being so fucking boring.


Why punish Cody with the gigantic albatross that is Ted DiBishitty?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 26, 2011)

for being famous while on SmackDown!


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

I just wish Cody would feud with someone other than Rey.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> wow, isn't this like the worst draft ever?
> 
> smackdown got raped horribly, if anyone was unsure about not watching it before, he can be sure now



The Draft Lottery has been Smackdown rape day since the second one in 03. First one at least it had some decent stars for the time (Rock, Angle etc) but seems like vince is too scared to push Smackdown on an equal footing for raw.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2011)

I find Khris's comment funny. Users on WWE.com were complaining about the exact opposite, saying Raw got the short end of the stick this year.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, yeah, cuz Cena, Rey and potential Taker being on RAW is such a bad thing right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I find Khris's comment funny. Users on WWE.com were complaining about the exact opposite, saying Raw got the short end of the stick this year.



....Really!? They really said that on the chat? Wow...bunch of idiots then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2011)

Heh. Hey, mang, I'm just bein' observational. Though i do wonder where the observation stemmed from.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

maybe they think a bunch of midcarders and a main eventer > bunch of main eventers with some midcarders


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh. Hey, mang, I'm just bein' observational. Though i do wonder where the observation stemmed from.



 I know, but still...behind Orton you have....what exactly? I am hoping this pushes certain people. But it seems the moves that it could have helped some...went to Raw. I am talking of course of Swagger, Kofi and Drew.



Michael Lucky said:


> maybe they think a bunch of midcarders and a main eventer > bunch of main eventers with some midcarders



I guess they think poetential is greater then Raw's. Which it kind of isn't since like Imentioned about a certain 3 plus Jomo and Truth all which will be buried under the main eventers and each other.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

I see barret and cody being pushed

also I predict shameus will lose title, same with barret


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I see barret and cody being pushed
> 
> also I predict shameus will lose title, same with barret



Yeah Cody may be pushed....after he loses to Rey...because no one ever beats Rey two ppvs in a row...nobody. As for Wade...not anytime soon. He is going to have Corre problems for awhile.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

beating Rey 2 PPVs in a row would destroy the milky way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

But after Rey....I wonder what old Legacy will do. Will they acknowledge each other? Not bring it up? Who is Cody going to even fued with? I mean top faces are Christian and Orton. Hell by the looks of it there are a tons of heels on smackdown and Raw has all the top heels.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why punish Cody with the gigantic albatross that is Ted DiBishitty?


Perhaps they can use him has a fodder if for some reason Cody becomes face and at the moment that would be a great advance on Ted, be the jobber of his past equal.



VastoLorDae said:


> But after Rey....I wonder what old Legacy will do. Will they acknowledge each other? Not bring it up? Who is Cody going to even fued with? I mean top faces are Christian and Orton. Hell by the looks of it there are a tons of heels on smackdown and Raw has all the top heels.



I can see Ted appearing after the end of a match of Orton/Rhodes with a mic on hand putting a promo oh their past days...and eating a RKO from ''nowhere'' pronto... Rhodes dunno but I doubt he wants someone close that could look at his face.


----------



## Vox (Apr 27, 2011)

They better not reunite Priceless. Seriously. Rhodes is just starting to solidify his place as a singles competitor. If they return him to the shitty tag team scene, it'd be a giant step back.

But, if it's anyone out of the duo, it's DiBiase going face. I'm cool with that. Give him some proper screen time and he'll do well. Actually, having DiBiase feud with Rhodes would be pretty good.

EDIT: So, what happens to the US Title? Vacant? Match at Extreme Rules? This is Masters time to shine. Do it, Masters. Do it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But after Rey....I wonder what old Legacy will do. Will they acknowledge each other? Not bring it up? Who is Cody going to even fued with? I mean top faces are Christian and Orton. Hell by the looks of it there are a tons of heels on smackdown and Raw has all the top heels.



Alex Riley face turn


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 27, 2011)

Raw list:

John Morrison
Drew McIntyre
Rey Mysterio
Dolph
Miz
Jack Swagger
Evan Bourne
Kofi
Alberto del Rio
Big Show
CM Punk
Mason Ryan

I don't want to brag but I think we pretty much have the wrestlers with most potential at the moment.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

well yeah, thats a given, its been talent held back for a while, RAW's got talents ready to take off

while SD has talents thats ready to be built


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see all of them becoming champions in a near future tbh.
They should bring back the Cruiserweight championship as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Except....you have....John Cena. And it took Miz how long to get that title with Cena hovering around? Add Rey, potentially Undertaker, and possibly also HHH. Come on now, I know we are not talking purely getting the world title, but we will also be talking about good screen time for those guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Raw list:
> 
> John Morrison
> Drew McIntyre
> ...



i saw this more than once so i had to ask..

who's "we" exactly? if you're marking, than you're terrible at it..


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sure its just a figure of speech.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

I see this as all the young guys fans like are about to start spamming jobberness against all the 'established' (annoying and stale) well known main event faces.  I'm with Punk/Truth.  "Deuces!"  to that shit, son.  Stifled on SD only to job out on raw so all red is ruined.  Wonder who out of this lot is going to be the next chris masters?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

Ted Dibiase maybe??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Ted Dibiase maybe??


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2011)

Why was Natalia traded to Smackdown? The divas division would have been awesome with her there but of course we get fucking Kelly Kelly. Not to mention McCool will be moving to RAW soon as well. I guess they needed one blonde on Smackdown.

I miss the old days when the Divas Championship was a RAW exclusive and Smackdown was home of the cruiserweights .


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Raw list:
> 
> *John Morrison*
> Drew McIntyre
> ...



Luv how you put JoMo at the top, the guy with the biggest potential..so much that he never gonna reach it  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I'm sure its just a figure of speech.



still weird though


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> They should bring back the Cruiserweight championship as well.



That would be a terrible idea. Of course if they also brought back the Hardcore title.........


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

what would really be so bad about bringing back the Cruiserweight Championship and division??


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2011)

WWE can't handle the two midcard belts it has now.

Adding the Cruiserweight title would just make three useless belts to pass around.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> what would really be so bad about bringing back the Cruiserweight Championship and division??



Better question... what would be so good about bringing it back? Considering WWE's track record with the Cruiserweights. And remember Rey won't be the centerpiece like he was during the "golden age".

Ideally we should get guys like Bourne and Cara competiting inside a nice IC/US division. Alas this is the WWE and despite the PR slogan... not everything can happen in their Universe.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

> As we reported this week, RAW superstar CM Punk is said to be unhappy in WWE and is considering leaving the company when his contract expires later this year. Punk is burned out from 5 years on the road with WWE and is not happy with other stars such as The Miz and Alberto Del Rio getting pushed over him.
> 
> WWE wants to keep Punk on the roster and have offered him a new longterm deal, which he's yet to sign. It's interesting to note that CM Punk's real-life girlfriend Beth Phoenix was traded to the RAW brand during Tuesday's Supplemental Draft - which could be seen as a move by WWE to make life better for Punk on the road.
> 
> Punk's possible departure from WWE later this year has been one of the main topics of discussion behind the scenes this week. Punk has been dating Beth Phoenix for the past several months and the two are reportedly a very serious couple.



Punk must be very happy with Phoenix.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2011)

Heh I'm happy Punk isn't happy being the new Jericho...he deserves to be the top heel of the company...fuck the Miz.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

The Miz is better than Cena at least ..


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> The Miz is better than Cena at least ..



Well but Cena doesn't aim to be the top heel....and I doubt Vince gonna let him.

Still he needs  to change a bit his gimmick, is hard to see a man in his mid 30's with those clothes and promos .


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Well but Cena doesn't aim to be the top heel....and I doubt Vince gonna let him.
> 
> Still he needs  to change a bit his gimmick, is hard to see a man in his mid 30's with those clothes and promos .



No I'm pretty sure.. Cena is going to slowly turn into a heel...  ...


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

All I know is, I hate Cena more than Cole.

And I _*loathe*_ Cole.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

I do not blame you for your Cena hate. But you can not blame cena for your Cena hate is all I say.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Cena is too Mary Sue..and that's why older generation and teens hate him... he's like Superman without the kryptonite


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Cena is too Mary Sue..and that's why older generation and teens hate him... he's like Superman without the kryptonite



It would take another Cena to beat him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> It would take another Cena to beat him.



 Why do you think his match up is Hogan in the first wwe superstars game commercials?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> It would take another Cena to beat him.



Well they have Darren Young...just lock him in a basement two months till he gets more pale.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> It would take another Cena to beat him.



You mean you want his father to beat him?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why do you think his match up is Hogan in the first wwe superstars game commercials?



They know how to market these things.



Oxvial said:


> Well they have Darren Young...just lock him in a basement two months till he gets more pale.



Maybe if they cut off one of his (Darren) arms, it would make Cena keeping his own against him more believable.



Public Indecency said:


> You mean you want his father to beat him?



With a belt, yes.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

dam pope


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> dam pope



Awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Cannot wait to watch this raw as a whole with my girl friday.  Will be skipping soon as cole leaves the booth.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Cannot wait to watch this raw as a whole with my girl friday.  Will be skipping soon as cole leaves the booth.



I love how half of the guys in that image were drafted to RAW.

And lol at the Mexican ring announcer.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

**


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

thats epic. lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Stole this from Wrestlezone and aside from the choices of the stable which can be edited, I think this could be even better than the nation of domination.  Atleast, more palatable. 


Kofi/ZigglerClassic said:


> Every year we always get treated to a good entertaining or vicious heel stable. Last year was Nexus and the previous years were Legacy. I was thinking since R Truth has snapped and was deprived out of his chance to be in a main event title match and may never be in one now, have him create a vicious heel stable: The Outcasts. A stable of undercarders who never make it to the top and target only those who are main eventers and main event. John Cena, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Undertaker, HHH, The Rock, The Miz, CM Punk, Jericho, Christian, Del Rio, Morrison: would all be the targets. Every time one of them is about to have a match on a show or a lesser pay per view The Outcasts put them out of commission. They would never attack an undercarder but try to turn them to their side.
> 
> Here's the stable:
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2011)

btw guys, about that Punk news, some one who claims an insider said that people in the back feels that punk is just trying to aim for a higher salary or a push


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Punk will be fine, more importantly.  Truth used profanity during the 9 o clock hour.  More controversial than 2k11 rock?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2011)

I'M PISSED OFF NOW!

I don't know why Punk is so displeased with WWE.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2011)

Punk has the curse of being so fucking talented, they can use him to put over anyone losing every damn match..he just need to cut a promo to still getting the heat and make the public side with the face,until Jericho returns I thought WWE was going to give Punk his place has the main event jobber.

Look like he don't like the idea xD.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 28, 2011)

Troll Punk deserves to be a Champion.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> btw guys, about that Punk news, some one who claims an insider said that people in the back feels that punk is just trying to aim for a higher salary or a push



If Charlie fucking Haas could threaten to leave and got a raise (although he was eventually let go...) than certainly CM Punk deserves one. It sucks that he's positioned himself into that "good hand" role that Christian is forever saddled with, but if he's not going to be THE guy... certainly he deserves some cash or time off.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

Punk is liked for his talent, but not that liked on a more personal level, anyways Punk isnt blatantly demanding anything, its just what ppl in the back think


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Plus with his recent Beth fling he has basically pulled a Batista and gone through the whole diva locker room. There's nothing left for him to do.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Cena is too Mary Sue..and that's why older generation and teens hate him... he's like Superman without the kryptonite



This is most of my problem with the Cena and everything now



> John Cena - I saved him for last because the way WWE books John Cena is emblematic of the problems facing the company that they refuse to address. They like to tease us by placing Cena in new situations. Last year he was forced to join the Nexus. Then he was fired. Then he got in a feud with the Rock where most people seemed inclined to support the People's Champion. On Monday night he was drafted to SmackDown.
> 
> Any of these situations could have led to some very interesting character development for Cena. He could have been swayed by the evil Wade Barrett to turn heel as part of the Nexus, or he could have usurped Wade's power and become the new leader of Nexus, much like how CM Punk did once he recovered from injury. Nope, we just got John Cena making the Nexus looking like idiots and refusing to do anything that could make him seem bad. Then he got fired, but we saw him more when he was "fired" than we did when he was hired. Rock punking him out and costing him the WWE Title didn't lead to much else other than Cena laughing about it and challenging him to a match a year later. Monday he got drafted to SmackDown, which would have been a little bit different and given Cena's young fan base more of a reason to tune in on Friday nights than they already had. So at the end of the show Cena got drafted back to Raw, and beat up all of their top heels in celebration. Of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> This is most of my problem with the Cena and everything now



 The moral of the story is...do not get excited with anything big in the WWE involving cena. Seriously. We got fooled 3 times in less then a year. Nexus/fired angle, Rock, and now Draft. I wonder what WWE will do next.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Cena does not exist.  *kanyeshrug*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

So....what do ya think is coming up on Raw and Smackdown?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

MYSTERIO AND CENA FOR TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Godot (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh we got trolled so hard with Cena's 30 min stint with Smackdown.

And about the stable idea... it's kinda pointless as it's become a new tradition that it gets one big push, then Big Show buries them for all eternity.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2011)

Cena antics are not going anywhere at least in 4 years, when the kids that luv him become teens and  a new talent rise, and knowing Vince he would make Cena job to that new talent asap..he tried to do it with Stone Cold in order to put over Lesnar, lucky for him Cena  seems more obedient.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not like it was the first time someone got returned. I mean, at least Cena came back without much hassle. I think they had to trade like 5 guys just to bring HHH back to Raw when it happened. Of course one of them was Bubba...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> This is most of my problem with the Cena and everything now


I question whether or not this guy's actually watched wrestling for more than 5 years. Vince hardly does anything earth-shattering with the company aces(Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena). The one time he *did* was with Austin and it was a complete and utter bomb. He did turn Rock too, but that was after he was pretty much irrelevant via not being around for almost a year and ceased being an ace. Main-eventers hardly ever have/do something that radically changes their character once they make it big. The lower-level guys(Jericho, Kane, Edge, Punk, and Miz eventually), they can get away with doing things like that because they have more flexibility with the booking. 



> he tried to do it with Stone Cold in order to put over Lesnar, lucky for him Cena seems more obedient.


Austin's issue was that they wanted to waste him giving Brock the rub in a KOTR qualifying match on RAW instead of him being the final hurdle on PPV(like what happened with Rock at SummerSlam that year).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2011)

Plus, Stone Cold vs Lesnar was basically made because a writer was being butthurt and wanted to get back at Austin. Stone Cold wasn't putting up with that kind of bullshit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, I vaguely remember that story now. Wasn't it because Austin said one of his ideas was shit or something similar to that?


----------



## Heloves (Apr 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I question whether or not this guy's actually watched wrestling for more than 5 years. Vince hardly does anything earth-shattering with the company aces(Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena). The one time he *did* was with Austin and it was a complete and utter bomb. He did turn Rock too, but that was after he was pretty much irrelevant via not being around for almost a year and ceased being an ace. Main-eventers hardly ever have/do something that radically changes their character once they make it big. The lower-level guys(Jericho, Kane, Edge, Punk, and Miz eventually), they can get away with doing things like that because they have more flexibility with the booking.
> 
> 
> Austin's issue was that they wanted to waste him giving Brock the rub in a KOTR qualifying match on RAW instead of him being the final hurdle on PPV(like what happened with Rock at SummerSlam that year).




I  thought Austin made a good heel   at first he was what you expect from a heel , cold, ruthless and paranoid but it was the stupid writer's fault for making him  a sissy hugger


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sad that Bourne and Ryder are not on Smackdown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I'm sad that Bourne and Ryder are not on Smackdown.



 JTG needs a friend in Raw obscurity.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I  thought Austin made a good heel   at first he was what you expect from a heel , cold, ruthless and paranoid but it was the stupid writer's fault for making him  a sissy hugger



It sounded like a good idea. You can't really make an anti-hero like Austin a heel by having him do the same shit. Of course it was still retarded seeing him tap out when that was what made his career...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

HHH and Austin made a good tandem till HHH went down. Then yes that Austin did go down hill a month or so later...thanks to the invasion and all.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

Zach Ryder vs Evan Bourne vs JTG

losers gets future endeavored


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahaha Peverted King's sig .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I  thought Austin made a good heel   at first he was what you expect from a heel , cold, ruthless and paranoid but it was the stupid writer's fault for making him  a sissy hugger



Actually the issue wasn't Austin being a bad heel just the faces he was up against.  Rewatch the raw after mania when HHH was coming down.  The guy got the biggest pop of his life (Till his return from injury next January) the fans basically wanted HHH to be the face to go against Austin.

TBH the hugging bit i could live with but in the ring what did he do.  Destroyed his best friend JR, kayfabe put Hardyz and Lita (outside of Taker and Kane were getting the biggest cheers) on the injury list.  

Austin leading the invasion wasn't bad either, his reason was somewhat sound (He felt unappreciated by vince after vince wanted the old Austin back and Angle being favoured).  Remember the interview before WM where he basically says he has to be Number 1.  Well the alliance gave him that position he felt was being taken from him by Angle.

Although the WHATS can never be forgiven.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

so....tna burns 30 minutes to show even lesbianism can be boring to normal people.  i aint recapping tonite likely.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >What are the differences in booking philosophies of Shane/Steph/Hunter?
> 
> Shane – Always wants to try new things and thinks it’s very important to reach out to Mexican and Japanese territories. Shane always proposed doing joint shows with large foreign companies and it was always turned down. I imagine the reason he left is because his ideas were never taken. Easily the most approachable person and he’d occasionally eat with us. I loved Shane.
> 
> ...



Shane is awesome


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >Are there any LGBTQ superstars currently in the WWE?
> 
> Everyone thinks Layla is bisexual from her rumored relationship with Maria. Kelly Kelly and both Bellas are thought to be as well. There was actually a rumor that the Bellas had a thing with each other, but I wouldn’t put too much stock into that because I think everyone thinks that about twins no matter who they are.



DIvas division is pretty interesting now


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Will admit, Gunner is as good as he looked when he had the belt in mouth.  I am pleased and hope he doesn't get screwed by being in ...oh wait tna.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >Can you give us some Indy names that WWE is looking to sign or maybe have explored signing in the past?
> 
> I don’t know who talent relations like, but I know the writers have asked them to show interest in Chris Hero and Claudio Castinogli before. I also made a pitch to bring in Sara Del Rel and Cheerleader Melissa last year that seemed to go over well but nothing came of it.



           .


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

And of course shane is awesome.  Noone ever doubted this ever since here comes the money.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

Shane seems like a real bro 



			
				someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >-Who's the #1 guy not working for WWE that Vince/creative/other wrestlers want in the company?
> 
> Vince – Nobody, he’s interested in Sting but he believes anyone not in WWE isn’t as important as anyone in WWE. Except for celebrities of course.
> 
> ...



TNA talents in demand?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Poor joe noone cares.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >1) How much influence does Steph and Shane actually have over the "creative" outcome?
> 
> Shane had virtually no influence and his ideas got shot down all the time. Stephanie has a ton of influence and if she really hated someone I don’t think they’d have a chance unless Triple H or Vince stepped in.
> 
> ...



Shane


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

> >Continuing on that, was Cena seriously ever considered for staying in Smackdown?
> 
> Yes, they thought Orton would be enough to carry Raw but decided not to risk it.



Cena to SD


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

> >1) what in the hell are the plans for new nexus? they're so terrible right now and it's obvious they're not going to give punk the title.
> 
> A breakup. There’s no plans to make them a dominant force again.
> 
> ...



lol break ups


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

someone from WWE creative said:
			
		

> >-Any more bizarre Vince McMahon stories? He's known for being pretty unpredictable.
> 
> You know the strut he does? Every now and then you'll see him strutting down the hallway quietly singing No Chance. I am serious.



I would fucking LOL hard if this is srsly fucking legit


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

where are these querstions being asked?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

420chan, someone from creative was lurking for like since 07, finally joined 09

not strange tho, I herd CM Punk troll'd people there, and that Ricardo posts there too


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

here's the thread, just keep refreshing Final Fantasy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

> >4. Who are Stephanie`s favorite divas and stars ?
> 
> Probably Triple H and herself.



I lol'd 



> >Was TNA ever considered legit competition?
> 
> No and it never will be unless the wrestlers perform a coup and find entirely new people to take control of their company.



lol, makes sense


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

meh u can just find the good parts.

oh lol


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 28, 2011)

lol, some funny stuff tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

funny thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]k9-Gu6NhNQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

similar topic:

lovely


----------



## Legend (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just about to link that vid

Internet Champion


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Bronx Broskis for champs.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 29, 2011)

After looking at Raw 2 days ago, R-Truth's heel turn should push him to main-event status fairly soon. Personally, face R-Truth was getting a little bit stale. His heel promo on Monday was spectular. It had me laughing because of the constant use of telling the crowd to "shut-up" or "yall should be booing yourselfs", the funny facial expressions he made while talking, and him talking to "lil jimmy" (imaginary figure who supposed to represent a random kid in the crowd chanting "what's up"). I was impressed with so much heat he got while doing that promo.

But JMo is in the triple threat match with the championship on the line so I wonder whats gonna happen between him and R-truth's feud. Will it last long? Maybe have R Truth cost Morrison the title?


----------



## Legend (Apr 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Bronx Broskis for champs.



lol nah its the phils aka fat joe and the terror squad


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably R-Truth vs J-Mo fued in OVTL and CP PPV's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah truth will cost morrison. but then they both go on a meaningless fued that gets neither anywhere. Morrison sucks at selling a feud. See his last one with Sheamus...Sheamus basically had to carry it.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2011)

If WWE doesn't push Zack Ryder there will be a war.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah truth will cost morrison. but then they both go on a meaningless fued that gets neither anywhere. Morrison sucks at selling a feud. See his last one with Sheamus...Sheamus basically had to carry it.



Yeah I agree. Despite the fact Morrison is amazingly athletic and entertaining in the ring, he tends struggle with selling feuds and is voice is kinda unappealing as well. _Almost_ comparable to Shelton Benjamin to an extent [only exception is that JMo has a "look" that gives him personal appeal to the crowd especially to female fans].


----------



## Vox (Apr 29, 2011)

Stanford on the sly. WYYYYYCK.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 29, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> If WWE doesn't push Zack Ryder there will be a war.


Never gonna happen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh they will push him...to try and be as entertaining as Santino.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I  thought Austin made a good heel   at first he was what you expect from a heel , cold, ruthless and paranoid but it was the stupid writer's fault for making him  a sissy hugger


Didn't say he wasn't a good heel, just that it bombed like hell, box office-wise.


----------



## Nathen (Apr 29, 2011)

Ryder for WWE Champ!


----------



## Vox (Apr 29, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Ryder for WWE Champ!



Obviously not. He's been made too much of a joke character to be considered seriously but it should keep him in liquor.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2011)

Ryder should be at least US champ though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)

Cena should've gone to SD, then Orton go heel on RAW and Jericho returns for payback


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah didn't we have that already.  Just with Cena out injured instead of on smackdown.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)

well, I'd prefer Jericho to be face when he returns, I mean its a return afterall

how about, it could be like Orton vs ADR for world title for a while, then Jericho returns and cleans house

somewhat bad blood between orton and y2j, but not necessarily like that, they're both face, ADR is main heel in the feud and is the current target of the two

triple threat next PPV for world title


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

How about this:

Maybe Jericho returns one PPV and cost Orton the match. Orton demands a match against Jericho. Jericho appears on titantrona nd says he is not signing with WWE and had last laugh against Orton. Ortons spends lot of time trying to get Jericho back to WWE (attacking him in mall, tv shows etc). Orton's character develops more into gray. Unsanctioned match at Summerslam.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)

some more pretty interesting stuff from the "guy from the WWE creative"



> >>1358962
> 
> Tough Enough isn’t scripted. The closest thing to it is that everyone important wanted Rima to win, but it became impossible to make that happen so she was cut. If it were scripted at all, Rima would still be on the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)

> >>1358963
> 
> I like Bourne. He stole Cody’s jacket and pretended to be him for a day. It was convincing. People wondered why Cody was hanging out backstage on Raw.
> 
> ...



its all just smoke and mirrors


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

got this from realwrestlecrap:

Sheamus' full theme song lyrics

_Read the words that are written in their faces
Oh I believe them, I believe

It's a shame for they lost their heads
A careless man who could wind up dead
You wear your sin like it's some kind of prize
Too many lies
Too many lies

Oooh, these words are true and I'll make you believe
Oooh, yeah you fight for air and struggle just to breath
Oooh, and you wear your cowardice well
And I will see you ride it straight to hell

It's written in my face
In the shadows of my eyes
When the devil comes a calling
He breaks your earthly ties

The land will break and the seas will rise
The wind will rage as it burns the skys
All your beliefs will be broken and fall
On your final day 'cause I'll end it all

Oooh, these words are true and I'll make you believe
Oooh, yeah your time is done and now it's time to bleed
Oooh, and you wear your cowardice well
And I will see you ride it straight to hell
Oh and I will see you ride it straight to hell

Oooh, these words are true and I'll make you believe
Oooh, your time is done and now it's time to bleed
Oooh, and you wear your cowardice well
And I will see you ride it straight to hell

These words are true and I'll make you believe
Yeah your time is done and now it's time to bleed
Oooh, and you wear your cowardice well
And I will see you ride it straight to hell_


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2011)

Christian's promo on Smackdown made me mark out. It was perfect.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 29, 2011)

Loool what the  I don't even

Anyway guys, I'm ready for the Smackdown tonight. How about you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> How about this:
> 
> Maybe Jericho returns one PPV and cost Orton the match. Orton demands a match against Jericho. Jericho appears on titantrona nd says he is not signing with WWE and had last laugh against Orton. Ortons spends lot of time trying to get Jericho back to WWE (attacking him in mall, tv shows etc). Orton's character develops more into gray. Unsanctioned match at Summerslam.



 Yes....but how is WWE going to work Hornswoggle into that?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes....but how is WWE going to work Hornswoggle into that?


 Orton would kidnap Hornswoggle and abuse him (edge-bearer) to make Hornswoggle spill beans where Jericho is, as homage to his former Rated RKO partner. Though, this would mean return of Finlay to the company.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Vox (Apr 29, 2011)

Fuck Jericho. He turned to shit during his last heel run. Bland bland bland bland. Bring back the comic-relief, eccentric, exciting Jericho.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2011)

Vox said:


> Fuck Jericho. He turned to shit during his last heel run. Bland bland bland bland. Bring back the comic-relief, eccentric, exciting Jericho.



You mean the corny as hell mid-carder fo life, jericho? no thanks, i much prefer his current heel persona over any of his past characters. 

I find it funny you found him bland yet you have a thwagger avy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> How about this:
> 
> Maybe Jericho returns one PPV and cost Orton the match. Orton demands a match against Jericho. Jericho appears on titantrona nd says he is not signing with WWE and had last laugh against Orton. Ortons spends lot of time trying to get Jericho back to WWE (attacking him in mall, tv shows etc). Orton's character develops more into gray. Unsanctioned match at Summerslam.


Not really seeing how that makes Orton more "shades of gray" when it sounds like something he'd do anyway.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 29, 2011)

So  Sin Cara,Rey Mysterio and Alberto del Rio matches....great SD.

Good to see Christian cutting a promo without Edge.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 29, 2011)

Did I see Johnny Curtis, Percy Watson, Lucky Cannon and Titus O'Neil standing behind the RAW and SmackDown rosters on the draft show?


----------



## Darc (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys gonna need a stream this Sunday?


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

i will


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2011)

You know it.


----------



## Vox (Apr 30, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You mean the corny as hell mid-carder fo life, jericho? no thanks, i much prefer his current heel persona over any of his past characters.
> 
> I find it funny you found him bland yet you have a thwagger avy.



Yeah. Well. Fuck you....................


----------



## Grandia (Apr 30, 2011)

i hope drew becomes world champ this year


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

*My Extreme Rules predictions:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Layla
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Swagger/Cole
Alberto Del Rio
The Miz

Moment of the night: John Morrison does a Starship Pain from the top of the cage


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2011)

JR & Jerry
Michelle McCool
Cody Rhodes
Randy Orton
Christian
The Miz


----------



## Vox (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> ...Moment of the night: John Morrison does a Starship Pain from the top of the cage*, busts himself up.*



Yep, with this guy.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Apr 30, 2011)

WWE just signed Vader's son to a developmental contract. If he's anything like his dad then


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2011)

Sup guys. Miss me


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> WWE just signed Vader's son to a developmental contract. If he's anything like his dad then



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7xZC2w8HDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> WWE just signed Vader's son to a developmental contract. If he's anything like his dad then



But the main question for this isn't will he be as good as his dad but.  WHO THE HELL WAS BRAVE ENOUGH TO ACTUALLY SLEEP WITH HIM.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> But the main question for this isn't will he be as good as his dad but.  WHO THE HELL WAS BRAVE ENOUGH TO ACTUALLY SLEEP WITH HIM.



And suddenly, VADER TIME!, takes on a whole meaning


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sup guys. Miss me



I don't think so.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 30, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu vs Santino in Hell in a Cell


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Obama = Hulk hogan


----------



## Cash (May 1, 2011)

Barack Hulk Obama


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

he's even doing a promo like a WWE superstar, talking about Fox and Matt Damon


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> But the main question for this isn't will he be as good as his dad but.  WHO THE HELL WAS BRAVE ENOUGH TO ACTUALLY SLEEP WITH HIM.


They don't call 'em "ring rats" for no reason, ya know.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 1, 2011)

I've decided that if they're ever going to bring Johnny Curtis up to the main roster, now would be the perfect time to do it.

I'd debut him by having him interrupt one of R-Truths verbal spats, saying that he would like to invoke his WWE Tag Team title shot that very night, which Truth happily agrees to. Truth leaves most of the match to poor Johnny, who despite giving it his all is losing a pretty one-sided match against Big Show and Kane. When Curtis finally has an opportunity to make the tag, Truth abandons his partner and jumps off the ring apron. After he's eaten a double-Chokeslam, R-Truth jumps into the ring and gives his former NXT Rookie another beat down and throws a cigarette on him or whatever he's doing these days.

This would work for two reasons, IMO. 1). It makes Johnny Curtis look gutsy in defeat, which is basically the only bone you could throw him considering how bland the guy is, and 2). It automatically gives him sympathy because he was double-crossed by big, bad R-Truth who, for all his faults, has been getting a tremendous amount of heat since his heel turn. Give credit where credits due, Truth is a very charismatic guy.

From there, giving Curtis a rematch the next week on RAW could be an option, where he'd basically be made to look strong in defeat again. I'd ship him off to SmackDown next, as theirs absolutely no way he gets over on the red brand, IMO. Put him on Superstars with William Regal and Chavo Guerrero for a few months and if he improves then he improves. If not, well no loss.

My main concern isn't that he gets buried or anything like that. It's true that I think it'd be lame if they didn't give him any opportunity at all (he's been a big prospect in the WWE developmental system for about 5 years now), but if they just released the guy without giving him any sort of chance then it just makes the whole NXT competition look like a complete waste of time. The only wrestler of any significance that has won the competition is Wade Barrett, and with the accomplishments he's picked up over the past year his win on NXT Season 1 is beyond an afterthought. In short, the NXT competition needs Johnny Curtis to get onto the main roster. If they have no intention of putting him on the main roster, then why didn't they give Brodus Clay the win in the first place?


----------



## FearTear (May 1, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Obama = Hulk hogan


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

damn, Booker is godly


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2011)

random quesiton

i hate to bring it up but...anyone know why Jay Lethal got released from TNA?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

I do not know why they let Jeff out on a PPV in a shitty condition?

same with that one


----------



## FearTear (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Extreme Rules PPV stream for my homies, hit me up 

Link removed


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

anyone have a stream?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Are you ready?


I said..
Are
you
READY?


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> Extreme Rules PPV stream for my homies, hit me up
> 
> Link removed





Legend said:


> anyone have a stream?



Lol =P

Orton n Punk first? Weird.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

im digging the setup for the ppv


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

>No Divas matches

One can only hope


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Surprised that Punk and Orton is first. Would rather have Michelle and Layla or JR and Jerry Lawler vs Cole and Swagger first


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Then....for the thousands of fans attending and the millions watching at home... let's get ready to SUCK IT!


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

I'm just saying....I would rather see the worst matches first than the one I'm watching this PPV to begin with.


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

so, Punk - Orton 1st? Predictions?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

The referee is counting a way too fast


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

rather that than slow count.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Why did the Randy leave him in the floor to get up with a chair right next to him?


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

is cole in the booth?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

GTS


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

He didn't get up...That's cheating...Stupid ref


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

does a normal finisher ever ended a LMS match?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lol at Punk face before the RKO.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

I just noticed that Booker sucks as an announcer


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Punk was like:

Oh yeah, 
Oh yeah,
Oh no!


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

So let me get this straight, Hitting someone in the face with a steel chair is illegal. But putting a steel chair on someone's head and throwing them into the ring post isn't? ...Great job WWE


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lool Booker T is so funny.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

No wonder Punk wants to leave WWE.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Loool at Punk using the Stick as a cane like an old man would do.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

poor Punk, thought it was his night lol, good job tho Randy


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

Nathen said:


> So let me get this straight, Hitting someone in the face with a steel chair is illegal. But putting a steel chair on someone's head and throwing them into the ring post isn't? ...Great job WWE


 hitting in the head causes severe head damage in the long run while other thing is elaborate gimmick that looks more dangerous than it is (but I suppose it is still dangerous).


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

My stream just got taken down it looks like....What's going on right now?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lool at the well Sheamus.

"Birth certificate?"

What the hell

  :rofl :rofl


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

i wanna see sheamus' birth certificate


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

And now Sheamus loses the title because well, he was drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> Extreme Rules PPV stream for my homies, hit me up
> 
> Link removed





Nathen said:


> My stream just got taken down it looks like....What's going on right now?



got u covered


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> And now Sheamus loses the title because well, he was drafted to Smackdown.



At least this will push Sheamus back to the main event on Smackdown.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least this will push Sheamus back to the main event on Smackdown.



I'm more concerned with Kofi not being part of Main Event on Raw.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> got u covered


Thanks. I appreciate it. 


___________________________________________________________________
So Kofi's obviously going to win......Wonder how he'll put Sheamus through a table though. Trouble in paradise into a table that's set up in the corner?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

I expected Kofi to just rotate between Intercontinental and United States championships for the rest of his career.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

What the hell is the referee doing in this match?
Look at him.


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

Kofi could drop US title to Bourne (after their clash in Draft Battle Royale) and then move on to ME scene.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Bourne has even more rights to be ME material than Kofi


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Too bad he is too small to ME in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

As expected .


----------



## Cash (May 1, 2011)

whats ME??


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

how was the finish?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

This match was so terribly boring and predictable.
-1/5 rating.


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

ME = Main Event. That's what Superstars who compete for world titles are.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lool what the hell is R-truth doing in the backstage.


----------



## Cash (May 1, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> ME = Main Event. That's what Superstars who compete for world titles are.



lmao I know. I feel like an ass for not thinking of "Main Event".


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

weirded out truth


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

What the

Nobody knows what a nose knows.

I smell a conspiracy.
I turn a laugh in a cry
Because consiparacies ain't good
They are bad like John Morrisson.


One thing I can't stand Todd, one thing I can't stand... is a Thief.

We have our ME heel.
Give him the title


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

bubble wrap


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

Cole


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Truth is godlike and Cole is a troll


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

Swagger face turn likely?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Truth is actually becoming my favourite heel on WWE at the moment.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

Bubble wrap, seriously?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

What the hell is Cole wearing.
What the  :rofl  :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

wtb better stream?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

*I feel so bad for Swagger.*


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> What the hell is Cole wearing.
> What the  :rofl  :rofl



He's covered wars you know, pays to be careful.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

How old is Jim Ross? He seemed like he was pushing 60 during the attitude era, why are they just now getting him in the ring lmao.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

stream pl0x?


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> stream pl0x?



posted it a few pages back, here :

Link removed


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

*sniffs at not getting a link directly, but is smart enough to read so its ok*  So...Kofi...thoughts on the match?  I was underwhelmed.  They both can do better.  Missed the punk match...why was that first?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lol Cole wins.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

Tell me... that did not... just happen....


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

WTH MAN


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Really Cole?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Yup Cole can't be defeated on PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

glad i spent that match making food


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

thanks 

btw lol, Cena sounds like he's trying to justify him winning the title


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

"Hot mustard sandwich"? Really?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who actually think this Cody / Rey feud was actually a bit interesting, unlike feuds such as Punk / Orton or Miz / Orton or Miz / Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

o snap cody bringing the bags to ppv!
\


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Rey Mysterio is also bringing Masks.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

I actually think Rey vs Cody is like the best feud right now


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lol Mysterio fixing knee braces.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

omg chants in the snack area are sooo good


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Look at me throwing a piece of plastic!

So painful!


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Did Rodes just made one of all my time favourite finishing moves Alabama Slam by the great Hardcore Holly?


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Hope Rhodes wins it....But it won't happen



30 Seconds later: See what I mean?


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Expected/10

Rey can't lose 2 PPVs in a row, lol at Tajiri mist

Rhodes needs to use the Alabama slam more


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

Rhodes used to tag team with holly

its falls count anywhere but it ended in the ring


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Isn't that mask that Rhodes is wearing covering his eyes?


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

Taijiri mist!  Worth cody losing.  Great match.  Uhm..divas?


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

beth looking fine


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Mysterio just got a Tajiri upgrade


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWVnsu4ap8U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Thanks WWE for reminding me of Hardcore Holly.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

ayla just slammed mctaker into th barricade and a fan went for a hi 5 and asked her to do it again


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

What ever happened to Hardcore Holly anyway?


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

and McRib is gone for now


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

I hope Hardcore Holly gets Hall of Fame next year. He deserves it.

He was last part of WWE until 2009 finishing with his Cody Team/Rivalry.
Cody Rhodes is a great wrestler and he used the move of one of his last tag team partners and reminded us all of Hardcore Holly.

Thanks.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

So is there a reason McCool is leaving, like why she wanted to be taken off the show?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Here comes the mad woman. Oh god.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Kharma.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Booker acting like he hasn't worked with AWESOME KONG


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Oprah               cometh


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Booker T needs to step up in the ring and Spin a rooney


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Damn, She's scary


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

Kongpek


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Damn, she crazy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

Best moment of the entire PPV


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Ahahaha That's my mexican ring announcer right there.

Man I love that guy style.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

I wanna see her do a spin a roonie


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

Awesome Kong made watching through an entire Diva's match worthwhile.


----------



## Nathen (May 1, 2011)

Christian better win this match


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Christian better win.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Here he comes.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

we know he wont.
i just hope he comes out as  chaptain charisma


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Ricardo should do a Ricky Martin gig


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Of course Christian will win. 
Otherwise Raw will keep both titles.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

then world heavyweight champion vs wwe champion to unify


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

I doubt they would unify. They need separate titles with all the ME people they have on Smackdown and Raw.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Nah WWE won't give RAW that chance.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Divas champion vs Unifed World Titles to unify


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

I'm just waiting to find out if we will see Edge Celebrating with Christian or not.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

yes, the diva's champion will fight a belt


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Divas champion vs Unifed World Titles to unify



Kharma


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2011)

so, what has happened so far!?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

I'm expecting to see the Unprettier from the top of the Ladder.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

yes Kharma, its a good way to please the minorities

all of them


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Booker T is scared of Ladders.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

You tell him Booker.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Booker, Cole n Josh are great together


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

I find them funny

I like em better than the RAW set up


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Did Christian just started bleeding?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Christian! :WOW


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

He did it


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Christian did it!!!

but I think Brotus clay was GUSHING BLOOD


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

i am ....speechless and so happy
"This is something I never thought I'd see."  LOL Cole really is vkm's mouthpiece


----------



## Jade (May 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> Christian did it!!!
> 
> but I think Brotus clay was GUSHING BLOOD


The back of his head was covered in blood.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Of course he did it.
Lol, what did you expect?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Well deserved for Christian. 

Cole still going at it.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Brotus Claw was bleeding indeed. It looks serious.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

I thought so, Brotus got fucked up lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

Serious? I swear he left a whole puddle of blood on the ring floor.

But anyway, I'm glad for Christian...at least until a certain Randall Keith Orton comes and buries him in three months.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

Jeez, what the heck happened to him? Did he scratch himself on the ladder?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lol Alex


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

lol A-rod fellatio fail


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

ugh filler match


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

man...this is gonna be a clusterfuck.

we gotta wind down from that somehow i guess


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

The best moment of the night was R-Truth speech backstage.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Corre takes this


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

How is a lumberjack match a part of Extreme Rules?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lol I never understood the purpose of this Lumberjack style match.
I've seen like 20 lumberjack matches in my life and in none of them there was any purpose for it.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

why wasnt zack ryder a lumberjack?


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

LOOL Barretta "I can't do anything.  I can't help."


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Most of the guys standing in the ring are all equipped and ready to fight at any time even though they take no part in tonight's schedule at all.




And wtf :rofl
Who was that guy that said "I can't do anything I can't help" when everyone was trying to throw Big Show back into the ring?


And wth
Who was that guy wearing blazer and cowboy hat like JBL?
Don't tell me JBL was there and I didn't notice it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

DAMN          IT!


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

that was trent barretta muthafucka


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> LOOL Barretta "I can't do anything.  I can't help."





Also, just break the Corre up already, I can't take them getting buried, its so bad.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Come on John Morrisson. You have to win tonight!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

R-Truth is going to screw Morrison over in this match. Need to keep that feud going.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> why wasnt zack ryder a lumberjack?



they dont need ratings on a payperview


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

I hope not. I hope Morrisson wins so we have a heel for the next World Title feud.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

BotchMania footage coming up.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

One thing is certain, tonight Cole will cry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2011)

so what happened so far?


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Lool what kind of punches are those Miz?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2011)

Predicting that Cena takes this


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Shocked Cena could do that move with Morrison.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

awesome C4 Morrison


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Loool Booker T

"This not for the fainted at Heart. Do not try this at Home."


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Cena pulling out some different moves in this match.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

This is a pretty good match.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

and the jomo self sacrificing spot of the ppv


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

John Morrison sacrificed his own body when he could just fall down from that cage and become World Heavyweight Champion, actually WWE Champion.


Lool Booker. You're the best.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

Great move by Truth there.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

lmao at truth


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

truth look high with thatred eye


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

I feel queasy agreeing with every word Cole is saying....


----------



## Jade (May 1, 2011)

Sooo anti-climatic .


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Super Cena!


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

and here we go again


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

was nice while it lasted


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

The boring reign of doom begins. And the Miz / Cena bring feud keeps going.

At least I hope Drew McIntyre gets ME soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

Cena and Rock confrontation tomorrow just got better.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Miz got his mouth brushed with Colegate


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

Hell, I don't even care that Cena won, that was a hell of a match.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

John Morrisson once again is left behind.
This is so lame.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> The boring reign of doom begins. And the Miz / Cena bring feud keeps going.
> 
> At least I hope Drew McIntyre gets ME soon.



Probably come at Summerslam.

Figured Cena was going to win anyway.

Least Christian won.


----------



## sanx021 (May 1, 2011)

better than wrestlemania by miles


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2011)

good match i admit
bin laden was like 'fuck cena won the belt.  its over'


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

Good match though


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2011)

McIntyre for WWE Champion.

Make it happen.


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> McIntyre for WWE Champion.
> 
> Make it happen.



Wishful thinking, he's still on the jobbing train, he was CHOSEN for it.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2011)

Truth vs Morrison should be good, i think Morrison did well


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2011)

Egh Cenass champion again.  Even morrison winning would have been better than Cena winning.  Hell Cena never being champion again (or until a heal turn) would be better than cena winning.


----------



## sanx021 (May 1, 2011)

holy shit is brodus all right


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

whoah, so thats where that blood came from


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2011)

did someone snipe brodus?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Brodus gonna Blade


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

Brodus is Osama?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

he shed blood for america


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 2, 2011)

John Cena is going to be built up STRONG for his match against Rock next year, so expect a pretty long reign.

And frankly, Cena doesn't win enough for THE guy in the company. He loses more than Austin and Hogan did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Cena is going to be built up STRONG for his match against Rock next year, so expect a pretty long reign.
> 
> And frankly, Cena doesn't win enough for THE guy in the company. He loses more than Austin and Hogan did.



 But tell me how many reigns Cena has had this early in his career compared to those two? Also his longest reign compared to theirs.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 2, 2011)

After 10 years of being with the company? I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

This should help:


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But tell me how many reigns Cena has had this early in his career compared to those two? Also his longest reign compared to theirs.


Comparing title reigns across eras is pointless and stupid. Hogan had two year-long+ reigns and at least two more 240+ day reigns and Austin was big during a time where the company passed the title around like a hot potato for 3+ years.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to Christian for finally becoming a Grand slam champ.

Cena is champion again but until he changes his character, I don't give a shit about him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Cena has just 2 less reigns then Edge. Edge's reigns are a little more understandable as he has more years then Cena. Cena has out stripped the Rock and Austin in title reigns in a short amount of time.

 in his first 3 reigns alone Cena held the title for 793 days. You have to combine almost all of Austin and Rock's reigns to surpass just those 3 first reigns. Hogan though is more insurmountable as his first reign was over 1200 days. So yeah I guess in that regard Hogan is still King. But in number of titles Cena is on mark to out strip him.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

will cena beat flairs mark?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> will cena beat *HHH's* mark?



 Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Christian killed Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Vox (May 2, 2011)

Hah. Fuck you Christian haters. Now, if only Rhodes gets his title by the end of the year. My new World Champion predictions will be complete.

Of course, I only made 2.

And Rhodes has been using the Alabama Slam since tagging with Holly. Quite a bit, actually.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cena has just 2 less reigns then Edge. Edge's reigns are a little more understandable as he has more years then Cena. Cena has out stripped the Rock and Austin in title reigns in a short amount of time.
> 
> in his first 3 reigns alone Cena held the title for 793 days. You have to combine almost all of Austin and Rock's reigns to surpass just those 3 first reigns. Hogan though is more insurmountable as his first reign was over 1200 days. So yeah I guess in that regard Hogan is still King. But in number of titles Cena is on mark to out strip him.



Edge won all his world titles in the last 5 years.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

I said edge's was a little more understandable since he was in the business longer..


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Edge killed Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

Who's going to bet Cole will say something about how it seemed "poetically fitting" he won the night Osama was killed?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Cole is real american


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Cena killed Osama Bin Laden and took back his title in one night!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Is the Cole/King fued now finally over? I mean come on...Cole basically squashed him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Cena killed Osama Bin Laden and took back his title in one night!



 Fucking cena now he goes over on the damn US army. smh for him right now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Cena no-sold terrorism and buries Osama Bin Laden in the process


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Who's going to bet Cole will say something about how it seemed "poetically fitting" he won the night Osama was killed?



Oh lord. That might happen....


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Cole's next music is real american, to go with Swagger


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

does anyone miss vince being a heel and fucking with guys?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

this is what makes Cena cool.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qdvM6bgFUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (May 2, 2011)

Fucking Edge ruined the moment for me, yes I understand his career needed to die in order for Christian to get the damn title....but can;t at least give Christian his moment of glory alone?..ffs.

My rant aside perhaps Christian wanted him to be there so well...he finally got it and that's what matters.

Things are great on Raw Miz finally lost the title and I hope he never get it again, now time for the real talented heels (Punk and ADR) to get a chance.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2011)

This seems to heading up for Cena vs ADR at SS with or without title.


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yxrYXHTg3yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (May 2, 2011)

LOL what have I found


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 2, 2011)

> “ After Christian won the World Title at Extreme Rules last night, he got very emotional as seen live on the PPV. According to a backstage source, when he returned to the backstage area, he approached Vince McMahon in the gorilla position, hugged him, and said “Thank You” with tears in his eyes. He also embraced in a long hug with Edge and other WWE talents near the gorilla position after the match. He was genuinely emotional about winning the World title. Very cool stuff as he deserves it and has waited a long time for his opportunity. He’s also well-liked backstage.



    .


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

THIS ^ VINCE HAVE A GODDAMN HEART PLEAASE!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> this is what makes Cena cool.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qdvM6bgFUQ[/YOUTUBE]



inb4 Cena buries America, both of them


----------



## Inugami (May 2, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> .



Wow is this for reals :amazed, it would be sooo fucking awesome if we could see that!

Wish ER ended with that backstage moment I would  cry .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I said edge's was a little more understandable since he was in the business longer..


Why does that even matter? 



Legend said:


> does anyone miss vince being a heel and fucking with guys?


Nope.



Cash said:


> [YOUTUBE]yxrYXHTg3yo[/YOUTUBE]


I posted that like over a week ago.


----------



## Darc (May 2, 2011)

!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Cena buried Al Qaeda

and Obama sold it pretty well


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]s8lZRoC5b-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2011)

This is why internet fans shouldn't be allowed to speak in public. 

Love the two different shoes he has on, injured foot maybe?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2011)

Apparently, McCool is done with the WWE. Here's what she said on WWE.com:



> My foot has been injured for two months now, broken toe, torn joint capsules, torn MCL. I took a good beating by Layla and Kharma, too. I know I'll be feeling it tonight, tomorrow and probably the next day," McCool said. "But I'll wear it with pride."
> 
> "I've been doing this for six years now. Love me or hate me, I hope the WWE Universe can respect that night in and night out, I've given it my all," McCool tearfully said. "This is definitely emotional, and I'm sure it’ll be like that for awhile."
> 
> ...



And something from her Twitter:



> "Thx for the love guys....I know there will always be rumors, but that was it - Bleu Cheese Avec Tranche Du Jambon:! @mslayel ....nothing but luv 4 u! Luv u all...nite!"



Hell of a match to go out on. Her and Layla had a really nice match. Hell, the whole PPV was really damn good.


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> this is what makes Cena cool.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qdvM6bgFUQ[/YOUTUBE]


Cena will never be cool


----------



## Darc (May 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Apparently, McCool is done with the WWE. Here's what she said on WWE.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only her husband knew when to call it quits too


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Apparently, McCool is done with the WWE. Here's what she said on WWE.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also her final act was to take a hit for awes Kharma.  She won't be off screen forever considering who she is married to but won't be in the Divas division or anything


----------



## urca (May 2, 2011)

is it me?or R-Truth said im not even in the DAMN show?xD
edit:and the fans are actually chanting 'Holy shit' o_O
cody rhodes vs rey mysterio is one helluva match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2011)

kickass PPV, i really liked.. not single "bad" match.. 

and LOL at the TNA thing.. i really liked trips' expression


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

wasnt there like some news about Taker wanting McCool at home with him and she'll likely be back when he does


----------



## Nathen (May 2, 2011)

Taker wants McCool as a housewife? ...Pretty funny


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

she makes good sammich

also taker is kinda lonely


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

can anyone find me a stream to watch raw tonight?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Bones 1-5


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

thanks bro, living in a dorm with no tv sucks


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

lol, well good thing British channels dont get cut off stream courtesy of WWE


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lillian Garcia is singing!
And what's up everyone 
Great to be with you guys here tonight.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

I am american today too.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

in before cole says he shot osama


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Man I seriously have to go take piss and the Rock is about to talk.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

so....is it worth hearing?


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

He is paying a tribute to everyone.


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

This is awesome. Love hearing The Rock talk.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Oh god 
Here comes cole


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

its not usa bs is it? like...is it actual wwe stuff yet?


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lol Cole is on pressure.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

The gm is crazy to interrupt the Rock when he's talking 



Get your ass in the ring Cole!


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lol Celtics.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

troll cole


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

sigh.... after such a good ppv....


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Bad move Cole


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

cole fails soo hard


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

What did he say before he Rock Bottomed Cole.?


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

GO HEAT BITCH


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

Ugh, Pitbull is terrible. Will always be terrible.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lool what the Hell.


----------



## Jade (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

So many girls dancing. What will happen if Kharma joins the show?


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Those girls need to be divas


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

why not ricky ross?


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

KING JAMES AND WADE OMGGGGGGG


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

this is gonna be a bad episode.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

We have Kharma.


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> why not ricky ross?



Boss _-insert coke related line here-_ Rick Ross _-insert coke related line here-__ Yeaaaa -something about bitches here-_ _305 -something about weed here- _


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Whatcha gonna do when she comes for ya?


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

fuck yo' pose!


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Is it "attacking from behind while walking into the ring" becoming a trend in WWE?


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

hmmm, Nice job with R-Truth there wwe.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Now that I think about it... Isn't R-Truth the Boogeyman?


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

surprise overkill


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2011)

I though swearing is banned? The Rock said bitch at least twice lol.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

jomo is selling it well


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Is it "attacking from behind while walking into the ring" becoming a trend in WWE?


Creative been reading Bleach. >.>


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2011)

Here in the UK, we get the uncensored version.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

Since this is such a patriotic show. Shouldn't they have the US Championship on the line? Just saying.....


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

Kharma is gonna come out to rapestomp


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

That . . . Is . . . one . . . big girl


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

maryse got man handled


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

Kharma


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

was nasty


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lol Santino


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

muthafuckin sam jackson


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

zack ryder


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Lol Great Khali wearing a ballet dress and saying "You can't handle the truth"

Omg   :rofl


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

Ron Simmons Damn 

Damn I miss those Damns


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

*DAMN!*


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

Woo woo woo! You Know It Bro!


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

nation of domination


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

this is...bad


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

What's Churchs' chicken? Never head of it lol


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2011)

good times....


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

its crappy chicken, just like kfc and popeyes


----------



## Shadow (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (May 2, 2011)

your welcome people.....


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

What WWE championship match already?


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

this match will be less than 5 minutes.  Bank it


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

i'm gonna have nightmares


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

drop kick


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

cena got a new move set


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

This may sound like a dumb question, but if so many Wrestlers use the steel steps as weapons why hasn't WWE banned them and put something made of plastic there instead?


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Mixed crowd for cena


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

thats nothing new


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

Raw will probably end at 11:30 tonight with The Rock's birthday and all.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 2, 2011)

"let's go cena cena sucks" Though "let's go cena" chants are lil stronger. 

Side note: Imagine if Muhammad Hassan was still in the wwe right now?


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2011)

Johnny Blaze said:


> "let's go cena cena sucks" Though "let's go cena" chants are lil stronger.
> 
> Side note: Imagine if Muhammad Hassan was still in the wwe right now?



Well the screatching of kids is always louder than adults so it will be stronger sounding.

Poor Hassan misshandled from the start and he had so much potential.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

i really want miz to win


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Oh my god Awesome!


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

not again. i knew it


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

wtf just happened


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Oh my god, not again


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Shouldn't have kept the belt


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

lol miz got trolled


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

shit like this is disgusting.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

Since Orton is on Smackdown:

I really hate John Cena

I'm really really tired, of John Cena

I really, really, REALLY can't stand, John Cena

I really, really, really, REALLY wish John Cena would go away, FOREVER.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 2, 2011)

At least we had 30 seconds of happiness.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

Super cena does it again


----------



## Jade (May 2, 2011)

SUUUUPAR CENA


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

they might aswell have let cena win the match rather than getting my hopes up


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

One day it will be Cena who will retire.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

that was an awesome 30 seconds.  ah, its almost enough to make me dislike cena.  Too bad i dont care about anything with him now on principal


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

next opponent will be del rio right?

we need a new title, this one is getting old


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I rather have a Drew McIntyre vs John Morrisson ME or feud than watching John Cena fighting at any time.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

Cena doesn't even have his rapper gimmick anymore why is the belt still like that


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

wow...they are fucking broadcasting the osama announcement?  Begging for extremist attention


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

i loved the undisputed belt


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2011)

Because the mothers who get wet for cena buy it for their kiddies who scream for cena (basically 20% of the WWE audience but they spend the money).

This guy is getting worse than hogan though.  And I thought that couldn't happen.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> wtf just happened





Zabuza said:


> Oh my god, not again





Cooli said:


> Shouldn't have kept the belt





sanx021 said:


> lol miz got trolled





Cash said:


> shit like this is disgusting.




Really? I mean, I really never cared about Cena hate one way or the other, but really? It was a good match with a good and sensible finish. Give it a rest....



Kagekatsu said:


> Since Orton is on Smackdown:
> 
> I really hate John Cena
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 2, 2011)

"My name... my name is ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!!!!!! Bawt u alredy know dat"

I'm happy he didn't win. He's kinda of annoying to me (eventhough that's his job as a heel).


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

I can't understand how so many people like him.
Rey Mysterio for me looks like a so much better face than him. Kids love him and he always look after the crowd and his fans.

Now Cena just comes with that limited collections of moves and does nothing else but repetitive stuff match after match and his speeches are all about attitude loyalty respect honour struggle, etc etc.

It really isn't anything extraordinary in my opinion.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

how many years has cena been a face now?


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Johnny Blaze said:


> "My name..my name is ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!!!!!!"
> 
> I'm happy he didn't win. He's kinda of annoying to me (eventhough that's his job as a heel).



Yeah, he's an annoying f--k, but he's one of the better heels IMO. He's actually being treated like a formidable opponent (thanks to Vince's hard-on for him). Plus he's got that finisher. He's my favorite type of heel.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

7 or 8 years i think


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

I still had the luck to see him as a heel in his feud against Eddie Guerrero but yeah it wasn't a great sight either. He just talked garbage.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Really? I mean, I really never cared about Cena hate one way or the other, but really? It was a good match with a good and sensible finish. Give it a rest....



Why the heck did you quote me?


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

Fire Cena smh.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

Not to mention, while Cena's goofing around and no-selling a metal briefcase to the ribs, Daniel Bryan toils in the mid-card at Smackdown. While he's off hawking merchandise to 5-year olds, CM Punk kept getting buried by the man with the Child-Bearing Hips on a weekly basis. While he's trying, and failing, to present a challenge to the Rock, Dolph Ziggler is being turned into Orton's younger brother.

And of course, John Morrison, Drew McIntrye, even Zack Ryder, Wrestlers that are far more talented, both in the ring and with a mic, and far more deserving of a title shot, and half of them are probably not going to even come close to a title push. And all because, they don't pander to the base, their not marketable enough, not muscular enough, and all that.

That's why I, and many others, cannot stand him.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

wow they really need to make him a heel


----------



## Cash (May 2, 2011)

I swear to god if Del Rio feuds with Rey. No. Just No. Not over this shit


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

He's going to feud with rey


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2011)

So much butthurt up in here. 

Cena rules


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, he's an annoying f--k, but he's one of the better heels IMO. He's actually being treated like a formidable opponent (thanks to Vince's hard-on for him). Plus he's got that finisher. He's my favorite type of heel.



I'll admit that he's got a mean armbar submisson finisher and also a great moveset as well.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

Cena got no mic skills and yesterday is the only time i've seen him use more than 5 moves


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Sweet the beginning of a Rey / Rio feud.
Sweet


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

they shouldn't have drafted sin cara to smackdown sin cara vs rey vs del rio would have been an awesome match


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

Rey/ADR part 2


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> how many years has cena been a face now?



He officially turned face in Nov 2003 after turning on Brock. 

That's almost 8 years as a babyface.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

not again


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Oh my goooooooooooooooooddd


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

care cup full, no room for care


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

till wrestle mania 28 fuck


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

What the fuck Wrestlemania has just ended and Cena says hes keeping the title for the next year Wrestlemania.

Oh god please no.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

it's happening cena going to be champion for 11 months


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

fuck this shit,.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Why the heck did you quote me?



Any reason I shouldn't've? Not being a smartass, legit question. Seems like your post fit the point I was making, though not as annoyingly exaggerated as the others I guess.



sanx021 said:


> they shouldn't have drafted sin cara to smackdown sin cara vs rey vs del rio would have been an awesome match



Probably, but he mostly should've stayed cuz all the superstars that could've worked well with him migrated to Raw. There are still some potentially great opponents he can have on SD though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2011)

Cena holding the title forever. Feels good, man.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

11 months of cena main eventing he better become a heel and get rid of that horrible hustle loyalty respect gimmick


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

lol noone likes nexus theme now?

also LOL at punk directing him


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Batista Jr is on the ring.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Any reason I shouldn't've? Not being a smartass, legit question. Seems like your post fit the point I was making, though not as annoyingly exaggerated as the others I guess.



I was saying miz shouldn't have kept the belt under him. He should have thrown it away after he used it. I could care less about who actually won


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

11 months of Super-Cena burying the whole locker room and maintaining the Age of Stagnation?

.........

Jericho, your done with DWTS, come and save us

PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 2, 2011)

Matista... I mean Mason just speared big show!


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Mason Ryan deserves to be out of Nexus. So he can finally begin a decent career as a wrestler.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

mason ryan is hercules now


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2011)

O Mighty Chris Jericho

This is your number one Jericholohalic, The Juice Man.

Please save us from this abomination known as John Cena.

Thank you.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Kane and Show overpowered by Batista


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2011)

Zeke >>> Ryan


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I was saying miz shouldn't have kept the belt under him. He should have thrown it away after he used it. I could care less about who actually won



Got it. You have my apology.


Batista's outshining Punk.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Jericho if you are reading this, please save us.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

mason been chugging down to much steroids


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

soo it goes from the corre to the nexus


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Got it. You have my apology.
> 
> 
> Batista's outshining Punk.



No prob


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Can you guys imagine if Batista was still in WWE?

Mason Ryan and Batista would probably make the best Tag Team you can imagine.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

i heard no one liked batista backstage probably wouldn't have worked


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Can you guys imagine if Batista was still in WWE?
> 
> Mason Ryan and Batista would probably make the best Tag Team you can imagine.



I'd keep forgetting which is which 

In all seriousness, nah, Batista Classic would just end up holding him back.


----------



## SilverCross (May 2, 2011)

LOL
So much anger in here.
I mean, I can understand not wanting Cena as champ....but to make claims that the man cant wrestle....and to claim hes terrible on the mic??


Just..wow.
I have to wonder if yall even watch the shows, or just read results.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Vinny Mac?!


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

cena used to be good on the mic in some of his heel promos he's just horrible now


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Vince!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

i was just talking about him last night


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> cena used to be good on the mic in some of his heel promos he's just horrible now


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

fuck i feel like crying


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

It's not like the Rock is dead.

Don't be sad people.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Who the heck was that chick supposed to be?


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

Mya is still fiiiiine


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Would be cool if Steve Austin walked into the ring, and you know what.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2011)

Damn, Maya's got some chops. I never knew. Shame she's kinda irrelevant now.


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

he better come back next week


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I can live 11 months with Cena as a champion in case we have the Rock replacing him on Raw, only saving him space for the PPVs


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Zeke >>> Ryan


Mason Ryan is so much better in the ring. All Zeke has shown is a finisher that both Otunga and Koslov use.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2011)

Ryan speared Big Show out of nowhere.
Explain that shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2011)

Now that was some Marilyn Monroe shit right there 

Aside from that, best RAW that I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

John Cena won't be champion for a year. That's just teasing us.

The Rock and John Cena in a match is above any World Championship. Just like Shawn Michaels and Undertaker.


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

question of the night: if cena is champ, will the rock pin him?


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

no they'll probably let cena win as a passing of the torch thing


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if I heard right but I swear I heard a fan say to Mason Ryan "Batista wants his roids back"


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

I know there's still Money in the Bank, but what are the odds Cena becomes the first titleholder to fend off the MiTB winner?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2011)

The Rock x Vince almost made me shit myself, that tribute video was amazing


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2011)

Vince to side with John Cena at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2011)

*wanders into thread and sees all the whining and bitching*


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I'm not sure if I heard right but I swear I heard a fan say to Mason Ryan "Batista wants his roids back"


so i did hear that, i thought i was crazy


----------



## sanx021 (May 2, 2011)

cena already fended off MITB winner it was jack swagger


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *wanders into thread and sees all the whining and bitching*



Right, as if we expect you to understand our hate.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Right, as if we expect you to understand our hate.


That's because I don't require a tampon when there's a guy on TV that I don't like. 

Seriously, just stop watching if it kills you that much instead of watching it knowing what you're gonna see and then acting like a bleeding vagina online. God, I hated HHH with a passion back when he was all over WWE TV back in '02-'05, but I never got online and cried about it EVERY SINGLE TIME. Jeebus...


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

thats what you get for Vince handjob


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2011)

Oh you guys


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

Only thing good about this Raw was Cena vs Miz and Kharma's debut.

Im a rock fan and a happy b-day for him but I was actually expecting a plot twist when Vince came out but I shouldve known better, so overall Im dissapointed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's because I don't require a tampon when there's a guy on TV that I don't like.
> 
> Seriously, just stop watching if it kills you that much instead of watching it knowing what you're gonna see and then acting like a bleeding vagina online. God, I hated HHH with a passion back when he was all over WWE TV back in '02-'05, but I never got online and cried about it EVERY SINGLE TIME. Jeebus...



"IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT! DON'T WATCH IT!"

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm free to bitch about Cena just as much as you're free to bitch about me bitching about Cena.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> "IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT! DON'T WATCH IT!"
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm free to bitch about Cena just as much as you're free to bitch about me bitching about Cena.



I don't think that was his point, but I'm gonna piggy back for a bit.

You're saying that sarcastically, but this is one of those cases where it's the perfect solutions to your problems. I stopped watching WWE for a period of 1-2 years... TWICE... cuz it got boring and kinda annoying to watch, and that's when I was much younger. Even recently whenever LayCool appeared on TV I changed the channel cuz their gimmick bothered me.

Why's it difficult to do either of these things with John "bane-of-my-existance" Cena?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 3, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Right, as if we expect you to understand our hate.



I was anti-WWE once. I was 14. :/


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

why be anti?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I don't think that was his point, but I'm gonna piggy back for a bit.
> 
> You're saying that sarcastically, but this is one of those cases where it's the perfect solutions to your problems. I stopped watching WWE for a period of 1-2 years... TWICE... cuz it got boring and kinda annoying to watch, and that's when I was much younger. Even recently whenever LayCool appeared on TV I changed the channel cuz their gimmick bothered me.
> 
> Why's it difficult to do either of these things with John "bane-of-my-existance" Cena?



Because it helps to fuel my hate. 

I'll be honest, half my bitching about Cena and Orton on this board is just exaggerated theatrics on my behalf. Just having a little fun here.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Because it helps to fuel my hate.
> 
> I'll be honest, half my bitching about Cena and Orton on this board is just exaggerated theatrics on my behalf. Just having a little fun here.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nr0q28M5nI&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

I just herd that Brodus Clay will undergo a very rare surgery due to his wound from Extreme Rules, a head transplant


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

That's my favorite part of game. Kefka's temper tantrums are fuckin' EPIC.



Michael Lucky said:


> I just herd that Brodus Clay will undergo a very rare surgery due to his wound from Extreme Rules, a head transplant


Wouldn't that be a neck transplant?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

no, its head transplant mang


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> no, its head transplant mang



Ouch, hope they find a way to preserve the Mohawk.

Seriously though, was that really Christian's blood on his forehead at the end of the match?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> no, its head transplant mang


Twas a joke, homie. 

Man, I love ADR and all, but he's been pretty brutal on commentary during this tag match. Yikes.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

I wasnt 

and thats the point, his Mohawk is too heavy


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

Man, Mason Ryan managed to get worse since he got taken off TV the first time. UGH.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

well they did wanted him to be next batista


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2011)

Didn't watch all the raw ...gonna try youtube later.

At least watched Cena vs Miz,kinda hoping Cena beat him cleanly to fuck off Miz of more title chances...oh well it was too soon for dat.

Hope this feud end with Alex Riley smashing Miz face with the briefcase.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Okay, that was funny.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

Cena is always a cause of happiness and delight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2011)

I can't wait until CM Punk doesn't re-sign and jobs out to Mason Ryan in a squash.

The butthurt will be beyond imagination.


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2011)

Watched all...

LOL dat Swagger and Drew entrance was so fucking gay...I couldn't stop laughing at them.

So ADR and Rey feud ?...no thanks! it was good but is too soon for it again, if happens I hope ends pronto.

WWE is trying too hard to make this Ryan the new Batista, hes still shit to me.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't wait until CM Punk doesn't re-sign and jobs out to Mason Ryan in a squash.
> 
> The butthurt will be beyond imagination.



I love Punk (hes in my sig =p) but if he doesn't re-sign just for the lulz I would be okay with this.


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)

By the end of his career John Cena will have a Wardrobe filled with a rainbow pack of t shirts and attires.


----------



## sanx021 (May 3, 2011)

Cena is a fan of anime i wouldn't be surprised if he based his attire of those


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena holding the title forever. Feels good, man.



That's two strikes, young man. One more incorrect allegiance and I'm tossing your ass right out of the Bar forever.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

I doubt Cena will keep the belt for a year, remember its Del Rio's destiny to be world champion.


----------



## Darc (May 3, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I doubt Cena will keep the belt for a year, remember its Del Rio's destiny to be world champion.



Just like Drew was the chosen one who was suppose to do great things :/


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

Darc said:


> Just like Drew was the chosen one who was suppose to do great things :/



Well Vince apperently has high hopes for these two, Del Rio moved to Raw to be the new top heel. (Miz sucks) Drew will probably turn face soon and stick around in the upper mid card until he's truly capable in the ME.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2011)

On the other hand...Drew McIntyre sucked balls during that time, while Del Rio was able to get a WM title match and win the royal rumble.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2011)

Mason Ryan sucks so hard, even he admits that he sucks.


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)

You guys are joking with Batista Jr.?
The guy countered the chokeslam hand as well speared big show out of existance!

You guys are insane.


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)

He has champion written all over his face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2011)

worst raw in a while  

had like 35 minutes of wrestling with no kind of development to any feud..

also, del rio and rey again


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)

I really think Mason Ryan could become a hell of a champion.
Imagine him in a Formal suit and sunglasses and the belt on his shoulder, in the middle of the Ring, while Cena pops up with another colored T Shirt and another Loyalty theory until he spears him.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I really think Mason Ryan could become a hell of a champion.
> Imagine him in a Formal suit and sunglasses and the belt on his shoulder, in the middle of the Ring, while Cena pops up with another colored T Shirt and another Loyalty theory until he spears him.



5 years later

Masen Ryan: your suppose to be my friend!!!!

Sin Cara:


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)

Come on people


----------



## Darc (May 3, 2011)

Masen Ryan is just another meat head, he'll never be as good as Batista, he can't even talk... or at least I haven't heard anything. He would however look good being the destruction of the Nexus I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2011)

sadly, i don't even have one shred of interest in mason ryan.. he's another "guy" who just happens to look like batista.. there are many who are in dire need of gimmick development and pushing.. focus on them instead..


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I really think Mason Ryan could become a hell of a champion.
> Imagine him in a Formal suit and sunglasses and the belt on his shoulder, in the middle of the Ring, while Cena pops up with another colored T Shirt and another Loyalty theory until he spears him.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2011)

Mason Ryan is the poster boy of the WWE mid-card!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2011)

Who do you think will feud with Christian for the WHC?

I'm assuming they will wait a couple months before feeding him to Orton.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2011)

Either Sheamus or Mark Henry.


----------



## Nathen (May 3, 2011)

I hope they keep the belt on Christian for a while. Would hate to see him lose it just next PPV


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

This'll be Christian's only reign as world champion so hopefully wwe doesnt screw him..............too much


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

it will be mark henry


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I hope they keep the belt on Christian for a while. Would hate to see him lose it just next PPV



Same hear. Dear lord, if that happens it'll solidify my fear that the only reason he has it is because Edge is now broken. That would suck. The guy's deserved it for a while now.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

This was a great video package last night: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq8UMuscm0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

Trips thoughts on the wrestling being cut from WWE: 





> WWE star Triple H was interviewed by Kevin Eck of the Baltimore Sun at the recent "BA STAR" anti-bullying campaign red carpet event in Washington, D.C.
> 
> "See, here's the thing. I think a lot of people misunderstand what we're saying. When we say we're just going to be 'WWE' now and not 'World Wrestling Entertainment,' I think people think we're walking away from our core product. That's not it all," Triple H said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

well that is true, ppl go crazy over the whole wrestling word being replaced by Entertainment, like jesus fucking christ mang

ppl need to be more pro about things, good wrestling entertainment joke tho


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_ 



Randy Orton beat Christian to become the new World Heavyweight Champion at tonight's Smackdown taping from the Amway Center in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2011)

Bwahahaha just watched the spoilers of next SD...if they are true the butthurt reaction would be HUGE.

*Spoiler*: __ 




And just saying this is why I didn't mark much for Christian getting the title I expected something like this....just not this fast!


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2011)

Christian


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

I know wwe has a grudge against Christian but I didnt think they'd go this far. Poor bastard


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

thats gotta be a fake


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2011)

Sadly, its real.


----------



## Jade (May 3, 2011)

That shit has to suck. You only get the Belt because of edge .


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sadly, its real.



:amazed.

And Christian hugged Vince backstage for this? .


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

So i guess its safe to say he'll never get another chance in hell.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

thats sooooo fucked up


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

lol                  spoilers


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> So i guess its safe to say he'll never get another chance in hell.



If Edge dies before his retirement or  release, he could get another 48 hours reign.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2011)

this better be some kind of heel turn or he is hurt


----------



## sanx021 (May 3, 2011)

probably punishment for the brodus clay incident


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> probably punishment for the brodus clay incident



No. They just used Christian just keep the title on Smackdown.

I wonder what Edge thinks about this.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2011)

Why does Christian get treated as bad as matt hardy? What did he do to get this kind of treatment? 

Does anyone know if Christian draws?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2011)

?YA KNOW SOMETHING, Mean Gene, If you just work hard, say your prayers and take your vitamins, you too can be a steroid buffed surfer who gets his butt handed to him for five minutes before shaking his head, taking two punches, pointing at a guy, blocking a third punch, hitting him twice, whipping them into the rope, giving them a big boot, signal you're deaf, then give them an atomic leg drop, pin them, then celebrate for 97 minutes by flexing your muscles. BROTHA! ?
* ~ Hulk Hogan on Hulk Hogan*


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

"Reads Smackdown Spoilers"


*Spoiler*: __ 









"Prepares to type "I hate Randy Orton" rant"


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why does Christian get treated as bad as matt hardy? What did he do to get this kind of treatment?
> 
> Does anyone know if Christian draws?



Christian is liked by SD ppl, but hated by top guys

so yeah, butgood crowd reaction may be a good sign to them


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2011)

Why does the top guys hate him?


----------



## Inugami (May 4, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> "Prepares to type "I hate Randy Orton" rant"



At least ADR gonna rest for being hated by almost all internet fans for being the man that was gonna take Christian title, funny how Orton took it out of the blue.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chyna returned to wrestling in the TNA tapings.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> At last! No more Orton burying Punk every week!
> 
> I'M SO HAPPY! I'M SO HAPPY!





I mean, come on! Couldn't they have at least have Christian keep it until the next PPV?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2011)

Christian


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why does the top guys hate him?



not necessarily hate, more like dont think he can carry a brand etc etc


----------



## Darc (May 4, 2011)

I love Orton but that's terrible to do to Christian, I mean they could of let him have a run until the next PPV, really lame WWE.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Orton beat Christian to become the new World Heavyweight Champion at tonight's Smackdown taping from the Amway Center in Orlando, Florida.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsf_-a_H9Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _BTW_ 



C'mon guys, the initial spoiler tagging is pointless if all the the responders doing everything short of typing "Christian lost the belt" in all caps go unspoiler'd


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 4, 2011)

Dolph Zigglers brother is now going by the name Briley Pierce in FCW.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not in the mood for being optimistic right now.  at WWE taking the World title off Christian at this stage, regardless of what it _could_ lead to.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> not necessarily hate, more like dont think he can carry a brand etc etc



Neither can any of the guys they constantly have him job to. 

I don't know what they're thinking. meh whatever.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> not necessarily hate, more like dont think he can carry a brand etc etc



Right, the whole reason why we will probably never see Bryan, Morrison, or Ryder will never get a main title push. Not marketable enough, not toyetic enough, not enough pandering to the base.

Anyways, we now get to watch WWE with BOTH Cena and Orton as champions...I have no doubt, their going to be holding onto those belts for a very long time.

Oh God...Oh God...

*Spoiler*: __ 








These next few months are going to be pure agony for the IWC.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 4, 2011)

How the fuck is John Morrison not marketable enough? Honest to god.

This is coming from someone who thinks he's the drizzling shits too, by the way.


----------



## urca (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




i hope its a heel turn,i really do,i hope he wins it again as a damn heel,if not,i'd QQ a lot Dx..


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

Okay, anger has subsided. For now

Take a guess on how many people are saying "I'm done with WWE" at this point. Another for when they end up watching it next Monday.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2011)

I knew it wouldn't last long


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

Me too, but I was thinking they would have at least give him a month with the belt, he feuds with Henry and Sheamus before dropping it to Orton. Not in less than a week. And especially after all that build-up, that emotional catharsis when he celebrated with Edge in the ring.

Just goes to show that McMahon has no faith in anyone being a major draw aside from the Cena/Orton Power Trip. 

Status Quo is God in the WWE, and unless some competition actually challenges them to step up their game, it's going to be like that for a VERY long time.

Okay, maybe my anger hasn't subsided just yet.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Neither can any of the guys they constantly have him job to.
> 
> I don't know what they're thinking. meh whatever.



prolly cuz of some events where he failed to get crowd to rile up, despite him having such a great reaction on Extreme Rules, there are still instances where he failed to generate any reaction.

I mean I understand how some fans like him and stuff, but its a business first and charity next, they have to weigh the pros and the cons ofc

maybe WWE deem'd him not ready yet, I mean, we seen some stars that is very over with the crowd that gone stale later, and putting title on someone would obviously put crowd attention on them

and about Christian, do you think he's better known a week from now or a week before Extreme Rules? he had a brush of main event status, and thats a good build up in itself, if anything it seemed that he's being built to be a future main eventer, yeah sure veteran, its not like he already main evented wrestlemania or anything, being veteran does not constitute main eventer, same thing with talent, where having it does not constitute interest.



Kagekatsu said:


> Right, the whole reason why we will probably never see Bryan, Morrison, or Ryder will never get a main title push. Not marketable enough, not toyetic enough, not enough pandering to the base.
> 
> Anyways, we now get to watch WWE with BOTH Cena and Orton as champions...I have no doubt, their going to be holding onto those belts for a very long time.
> 
> ...



I herd that Bryan would actually be pushed to main event status, and actually gonna test that with SD, hence he was drafted



In Brightest Day! said:


> How the fuck is John Morrison not marketable enough? Honest to god.
> 
> This is coming from someone who thinks he's the drizzling shits too, by the way.



marketable as a superstar, but marketable as a champion? I do see alot of potential tho, but you have to understand, once you give him a title reign there's no chance of going back, WWE is just prolly building him there, hopefully they dont drop the ball on him again

im even going to go as far as R-Truth, was he even considered credible before he won #1 contendership? yeah sure he lost it but you have to play with people’s psyche here


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chyna returned to wrestling in the TNA tapings.


Full spoilers for those that haven't read 'em and are curious:


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Jeff and Karen Jarrett are out to start the show. They don't appear happy. Loud "You suck" chant erupts. Jeff says he's thought this out with Karen and once and for all want to call a truce with Kurt. This time they're very sincere. He says Karen is sweet and innocent. She wouldn't hurt a fly and to be put in danger at Sacrifice isn't right. She minds her own business and Jeff works hard to keep it that way. Loud "we want Angle" chant. Jeff says to do harm to the queen of the mountain is a crime. They hug. Karen says she knows Kurt has had a lot of matches and maybe got his bell rung one too many times. How he's convinced himself that she's a thorn in his side makes no sense. She says what's been going on has been a misunderstanding. Even the restraining order was for his well being. She asks him to come out.

Kurt Angle makes his way to the ring. Kurt says she's gone too far. He doesn't understand how he stayed with her for ten years. She must be out of her mind and then she married a jerk. At Sacrifice they're going to have a mixed tag match. The Jarrett's vs. Kurt and his business partner. He would've introduced her now but the network wants her to have a proper introduction so he'll have to wait. And Jeff, you know who she is. It's real, it's damn real.

* Madison Rayne & Tara vs. Mickie James & Miss Tessmacher. Winners via Victory Roll from Tessmacher to Madison, Mickie James & Miss Tessmacher.

* Beer Money are out. Robert Roode said Matt Hardy, last week there was going to be a phone call for you to bring someone in special to face us at Sacrifice. We all know who that is, so come out here and we can accept your challenge face to face.
Matt Hardy comes down but doesn't get in the ring. Matt says they impressed him last week when they called out the great Hulk Hogan. It showed they had guts. They became men right on TV. Matt says he's noticed them but they both make him sick. They want to be something important so bad but they're worthless nobodies. He can say that because he's one half of the greatest tag teams ever. If it wasn't for him and Jeff Hardy, they wouldn't even be here right now. They were raised to be champions. Storm was raised to be a drunk cowboy and Roode to be another annoying Canadian. Matt is going to put them in their place when he and his brother take their titles at Sacrifice.

James Storm says he's wasting everybody's time. He gets in Hardy's face and says he is not someone to be messed with and he and his brother can try all they want. Hardy says his partner is not Jeff Hardy though and it's someone that knows Storm inside and out. "Wildcat" Chris Harris comes out and stands on the ramp, staring at Storm.

* Sangriento vs. Suicide. Sangriento showed half of his face for some reason during the match. Winner via springboard ace crusher, Sangriento.

* Eric Bischoff, Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair come out immediately after the match. Suicide is still recovering
in the ring. Flair kicks him right in the groin. Hogan says the games are over. In case you didn't hear, he runs this place. He wants a network rep out here right now or there's going to be a problem. Mick Foley's music hits. Foley is out on the ramp. He says Hogan conned his way into running the company. He says they might be the smartest men in the business for pulling this off. Or are they. March 3rd, things started to unravel. Jeff Hardy was then the champ. The Network was paying attention and introduced the Icon, Sting. Since then, someone from the Network has been keeping an eye on him, keeping him in check. That guy is him. Now Hogan won't be able to run things in TNA. Because now, this show is called Impact Wrestling and it's about Wrestling. Tonight's main event is now a 25 man battle royal for the #1 contendership.

* Also, he'd like to introduce Kurt Angle's partner at Sacrifice. A video appears with random symbols that eventually come together to form Chyna. Chyna comes out and stands on the ramp behind Foley as the crowd chants Chyna.

*Crimson defeated Abyss and Samoa Joe. Abyss attacked Crimson and left him laying.

*They re-tape the ENTIRE segment with Mick Foley coming out to confront Immortal. Crowd was dead for this. There were a few small line changes, including Mick saying this show wasn't "TNA" but "Impact Wrestling" so there's the marketing stuff you guys wrote about last week or so.

*Mr. Anderson wins the Battle Royal. Chyna ran out and tossed out Jarrett. She went after Karen but Jeff saved her and they ran away. Dreamer got tossed by Bully Ray even though they are now partners. Steiner and Morgan eliminated each other. Hardy and Beer Money eliminated each other. In the end, Anderson tossed Ray out.




I have to admit, reading these had me in tears. This company is somethin' else, isn't it?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

its like TNA is turning into some golden age retirement center


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 



lol, forget the fact that people like christian, and he's over for a first time champion.. but why change the title so damn fast? truly amazing.. 





*Spoiler*: _TNA_ 



 i can never view chyna the same after that sex tape 
wait, what the fuck is she doing here?  





shitty week of wresting is shitty, even extreme rulez didn't redeem this week..


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2011)

48 hours.

Vince had no faith in Christian to at least hold the strap until the next PPV. 

Now we have Captain Americ.. excuse me John Cena and Robot Orton as the heavyweight champs.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2011)

Remember when TNA was worth watching?

Neither do i 

And Cena and Boreton are this Generation's two man power trip


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> 48 hours.
> 
> Vince had no faith in Christian



Vince does not like contradictions


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

and jesus christ, you guys are like a bunch of crying pussy, yeah sure it happened, but wtf man, its not like vince gives a shit

WWE is a multi-billion dollar corporation, not just a wrestling promotion, not to mention, there are more people in charge than just vince


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> WWE is a multi-billion dollar corporation, not just a wrestling promotion, not to mention, there are more people in charge than just vince



Vince McMahon is the majority stockholder of WWE. He has the final say so of what goes on TV.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

final say yes, but he's not the one deciding everything, but ppl are right when they said that the higher ups dont have much faith in him

also, I already explained this on my other post why it was prolly conceived


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

Orton maybe one of the merch draw to an extend (but Miz is up there too and he is heel), but he is no ratings draw like Cena, RAW lost ratings when he was Champ and was in mega push mode.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Vince does not like contradictions



But wouldn't him not having faith in him be a contradiction in itself? 
and such a juicy one!



Michael Lucky said:


> its not like vince gives a shit



That's the problem 

But in seriousness, I'm aware as to why the decision was made, but that doesn't keep me from being the most pissed at WWE I've been in quite a while. Hell forget Christian is getting screwed, changing the belt after 48 hours is pants on head retarded...

(Though interesting anecdote, it would've been just as retarded had Miz have won yesterday which, if I remember correctly, certain members were practically jizzing over...contradiction everywhere in this bitch)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

wouldnt it be crazy if the reason Christian was crying is that Vince told him that he's gonna lose it in 48 hours 



Shirker said:


> But wouldn't him not having faith in him be a contradiction in itself?
> and such a juicy one!



was a religion joke actually 



> That's the problem



not necessarily



> But in seriousness, I'm aware as to why the decision was made, but that doesn't keep me from being the most pissed at WWE I've been in quite a while. Hell forget Christian is getting screwed, changing the belt after 48 hours is pants on head retarded...



well, lemme try to guess

*
hypothesis 1:* A Push!

Christian wasn?t seen as a main eventer by the higher ups, but is seen as credible by brand creative team etc etc, him winning title surprised me, I thought maybe they decided to try and work with him... but as it turns out, it could be that its just a way to get him really over with the crowd, satisfying the gap between people who doubt him and people who dont, basically agreeing to push him this way


*hypothesis 2:* Saving Face...

They want to have a credible face of SmackDown!, in the form of Randy Orton, I mean, who sold more PPVs? who headlined more events? Randy Orton is a good way to make people tune in, SD had suffer from ratings since its move to friday nights, and they really wanna take advantage of Randy being there and make him World Heavyweight Champion

why give christian the title in the first place then? stepping up further on my speculation, probably cuz the match has been made, ADR is going to RAW and draft was a desperate move to refresh the roster, they are probably scared no one will watch SD now that Edge is gone, not to mention, alot of kids hate it, putting one of their favorites there should get them to give it a shot


*hypothesis 3:* 2 birds with one stone

hypothesis 1 and 2


*hypothesis 4:* WWE Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the World!

I herd about title unifications back then when Womens Division and Tag Titles got unified titles, ppl been saying that both World Titles are to be unified at mania but is subject to change, so what if they plan to unify the title at Summerslame, its basically Cena and Orton coming from their own respective brands, gonna be one of the biggest match in history or something, they'll market it the way they want to. but thats basically it, unification



> (Though interesting anecdote, it would've been just as retarded had Miz have won yesterday which, if I remember correctly, certain members were practically jizzing over...contradiction everywhere in this bitch)



oh about Miz, its like they totally wanted him out of the picture, I mean wasting his rematch? putting it on free TV? for what reason? either ADR will prolly be top heel, if not, then i'll say CM Punk, who is said to be aiming for a push


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

There are... no words...

No wait, there are two:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1QCBF3h_tM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I wonder what Edge thinks about this.



Probably this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfAg_VB6CoE&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

on this day, I see clearly...


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chyna returned to wrestling in the TNA tapings.



Everyone's reaction:


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> wouldnt it be crazy if the reason Christian was crying is that Vince told him that he's gonna lose it in 48 hours



C'mon, Vince may be kind of a mean guy but he's not heartl...
For some reason I involuntarily slapped myself in the face. Weird....



> was a religion joke actually



Oh you 



> well, lemme try to guess
> 
> *
> hypothesis 1:* A Push!
> ...



So basically giving his career a quick adrenaline boost? Well, this could probably work in theory, but the flip side is that given who he lost it too, it'd end up squashing his credibility. It's feels like too much of a quick fix. But I suppose it all comes down to how they follow through.



> *hypothesis 2:* Saving Face...
> 
> They want to have a credible face of SmackDown!, in the form of Randy Orton, I mean, who sold more PPVs? who headlined more events? Randy Orton is a good way to make people tune in, SD had suffer from ratings since its move to friday nights, and they really wanna take advantage of Randy being there and make him World Heavyweight Champion
> 
> why give christian the title in the first place then? stepping up further on my speculation, probably cuz the match has been made, ADR is going to RAW and draft was a desperate move to refresh the roster, they are probably scared no one will watch SD now that Edge is gone, not to mention, alot of kids hate it, putting one of their favorites there should get them to give it a shot



If this is the case, it was horrible planning on WWE's part, trying to do too many new things at once and being forced to make a kneejerk decision.

That aside, I actually understand and accept this hypothesis. Hell, I'm not actually upset with _Orton_ at all; moving him to SD kinda guaranteed he'd either have the title or always be in the title scene, and to be honest, his character entertains me. What I *do* have a problem with is, again, the minuscule amount of time Christian held the title. If the 1st hypothesis is correct and giving Christian the belt was simply to garner interest, wouldn't it have made a bit more sense to spark a short rivalry between he and Orton?




> *hypothesis 4:* WWE Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the World!
> 
> I herd about title unifications back then when Womens Division and Tag Titles got unified titles, ppl been saying that both World Titles are to be unified at mania but is subject to change, so what if they plan to unify the title at Summerslame, its basically Cena and Orton coming from their own respective brands, gonna be one of the biggest match in history or something, they'll market it the way they want to. but thats basically it, unification



This is an idea I personally can't visualize for reasons that'll just cause me to ramble more hypotheses, which would get me off subject. Eh, it's really to far off to tell, so time'll just have to work its magic.

Another theory that I read somewhere is that Christian may have injured himself again, which would be a better explanation than anything we or E could come up with.



> oh about Miz, its like they totally wanted him out of the picture, I mean wasting his rematch? putting it on free TV? for what reason? either ADR will prolly be top heel, if not, then i'll say CM Punk, who is said to be aiming for a push



I don't see Miz being kicked out just yet with how much they've invested in him. He and Cena's match Monday was nice. The guy had a good run as champ - longer than I myself expected - plus he receives pretty good reactions from the crowd. E would be idiots to pass th... 
there goes my damn hand again.

Anyway, his title shot being used up may be a chance to start over from scratch, what with the new talent on the show, and he'll just be fighting for contender-ship with a couple other names that'll be thrust in the spotlight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 4, 2011)

Well, here is a fairly interesting post on the Christian situation from another forum I post on.



> Here's my guess as to the sequence of events:
> 
> -Edge retires unexpectedly.
> -Creative scrambles to fill the space in the match at ER on such short notice. They quickly comes up with Christian for the feel-good tribute-to-Edge moment.
> ...


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Hm... perhaps. After thinking about it pretty hard, maybe a month long feud would've been difficult to pull off. Face vs Face feuds are generally boring. Someone would've had to be the heel (or atleast the underdog) and given Orton's popularity, it probably would've been Christian, which would've been unfair to him and frankly a bit hard to believe....

...Eh, I still don't like it...


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

thats what ive been saying, geez

about building him up and stuff

and Orton is so much bigger of a star here, so a month long feud isnt easy to do, but not entirely out of the picture for me tho

its prolly more like they need them as face, both of them arent really candidates for a heel turn at this point in their characters and place in roster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2011)

What's more likely to happen is Christian gets the Kane treatment and won't see the title again for 12 years.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

it can go either way

I do hope he gets built tho, but then, Orton is the only one in the horizon, so why not?


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 4, 2011)

Orton will go to the papers if he has to.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

to be drafted back to RAW?


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 4, 2011)

i was just making a joke of his 10 second role in his movie


----------



## Agmaster (May 4, 2011)

See, IF this made Xtian resume his heelness, then YAY.  Good luck getting the crowd to hate him, but still.  The PROBLEM is they want to build new stars and Barret, Seamus, and even Henry and Rhodes stand in Xtian's way.  In order for him to get a real ME push, they all gotta flounder.  Which is..unlikely.


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> i was just making a joke of his 10 second role in his movie



Nothing can beat:
"I want my son back, BUT I STILL DONNO HAOH!"


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

Here's the fucking moment:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1u3UmrbgAM[/YOUTUBE]




He didn't bother to wait for Christian's polite handshake, that bastard

I just hope it's all a plan to make Orton heel, remember when CM Punk used the Money in the Bank against Jeff Hardy two years ago?


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2011)

what i dont understand why couldnt they have christian lose it in a triple threat match at over the limit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2011)

forget christian, someone i like has returned :33

Source: PWInsider
Shawn Daivari just returned to WWE at the SmackDown! tapings. He worked a dark match against Ted DiBiase in Orlando, FL.

Daivari came out wearing a *turban *and cut a promo. He told the crowd that he is an international superstar and will prove why he's the best in the world. DiBiase worked as a face and defeated Daivari.


i want another arab(middle eastren)-american heel gimmick pl0x pek



PS: have him tag with cole, with vickie becoming their manager.. and you'll have the most hated heel group in history..

EDIT: bring in rima with them as well


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2011)

this is a site that has friggin spoiler tags, how can some of you guys be so dense not to use them. if i regularly watched smackdown i'd be pretty mad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2011)

can't stop these kind of spoilers though.. thats actually why i want E to make smackdown live on tuesdays.. and show tough enough and reruns in the weekend..


----------



## SilverCross (May 4, 2011)

No matter how you try to explain, its a terrible idea. The next ppv is 3 weeks away? The man could have carried it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, there's still a little part of me screaming "Come on, mang! 2 days?!".

But whatever, my rage has long faded and I can't really care anymore atm. Let's just see what happens.



Khris said:


> Daivari



Greatness. Seeing what they do with this guy now that he's back on the E should be interesting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2011)

Explanation on why the Smackdown Spoilers occurred:


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Dave Meltzer, the original plan for Extreme Rules was for Alberto Del Rio to win the World Title and then lose it to Randy Orton on Smackdown two days later. The change was made to Christian either the day before or the morning of the show. 




Still don't agree on what they did.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

Daivari will avenge Osama


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

Maybe Daivari is Osama?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

the plot thickens...


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

I mean, Daivari coming back to the WWE just 72 hours after Osama is "killed". Seems kind of odd doesn't it?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

dual personality?


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

Possibly...


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 4, 2011)

His loss to DiBiase wasn't exactly inspirational


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 4, 2011)

hmmmm? John Cena as champ is awesome, no reason for people to hate it.


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

orochimarusama21 said:


> hmmmm? John Cena as champ is awesome, no reason for people to hate it.


Cena lover? ...Isn't it past your bedtime or something?


----------



## Sabotage (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Christian lost the title to Orton? Damn. I feel really bad for him. I hope he gets another chance at it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2011)

John Cena killed Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

While no-selling an AK-47.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Explanation on why the Smackdown Spoilers occurred:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, me neither. It's still poor planning. To keep it with a Superstar for just two days proves that somewhere along the line they effed up royal planning wise and tried to cover it up by making the then current champion look like an idiot. It just doesn't feel right no matter who it was....






Nathen said:


> Cena lover? ...Isn't it past your bedtime or something?



With that kinda mature response, you should probably be joining him. Now to your room young man, grown folks is talkin'.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 4, 2011)

Divas are fucked with Kharma around now.
Only one I can see her lose against is Beth Phoenix.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Christian deserves far better IMO.


----------



## Nathen (May 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> With that kinda mature response, you should probably be joining him. Now to your room young man, grown folks is talkin'.


Just a joke. No need to be so serious. 



Kay Faraday said:


> Divas are fucked with Kharma around now.
> Only one I can see her lose against is Beth Phoenix.
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is Kharma will be unbeatable for a few months. Then once she's beaten for the first time she'll only win rarely, Like every 3-4 weeks or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 4, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Just a joke. No need to be so serious.
> 
> My guess is Kharma will be unbeatable for a few months. Then once she's beaten for the first time she'll only win rarely, Like every 3-4 weeks or something.



Kozlov syndrom?

Perfect example.
Seemed pretty much unbeatable only to turn rather fodderish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2011)

Are you shitting me with that smackdown spoiler?


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Just a joke. No need to be so serious.



As was I. Hard to convey on this forum without a smiley I suppose 



> My guess is Kharma will be unbeatable for a few months. Then once she's beaten for the first time she'll only win rarely, Like every 3-4 weeks or something.



Well it's too early to see if she'll be Sheamus'd or not. Right now it looks like E are keeping her ambiguous and playing around with her (She's attacked nothing but heels, but she looks evil as hell doing it). I've been saying this a lot, but I'll say it again: how they handle her should be very interesting. I'm wondering if Eve snapping at the Divas backstage that one time may have planted a seed for a possible storyline involving Kharma.

The current Laycool storyline and now hopefully this? I think WWE might be trying to make the Divas... watchable


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Kozlov syndrom?
> 
> Perfect example.
> Seemed pretty much unbeatable only to turn rather fodderish.


Exactly...Umaga rings a bell also. 





VastoLorDae said:


> Are you shitting me with that smackdown spoiler?


Nah, It really sucks....Christan now has the shortest title reign.




Shirker said:


> As was I. Hard to convey on this forum without a smiley I suppose


I see. I've never been good with jokes


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Are you shitting me with that smackdown spoiler?



If only it were true.

Please prepare yourself for months of agony as the C-O Power Trip continues to bury everyone in sight.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 5, 2011)

> Jackson Andrews and Brett DiBiase (the brother of Ted DiBiase Jr.) were both removed from WWE's Florida Championship Wrestling website. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter has confirmed that DiBiase was released. DiBiase, who is 23, was scheduled to be brought up to the main roster until he blew out his knee. The original plan was to form a faction involving Brett, his brother Ted and Joe Hennig (Michael McGillicutty) called The Fortuante Sons, but was dropped before he could return to action.




Thats a shame about Brett Dibiase. Talented guy for sure, but he was going to run into the exact same problems his brother is running into on the main roster right now. Brett should find work pretty easily and at 23 years old I wouldn't be surprised if we saw him back in the company in a few years time. Best of luck to the guy.

Jackson Andrews will be missed by Booker T, Tyson Kidd and possibly Eli Cottonwood... 


*Source:*


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2011)

See, it's already begun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

Could be worse.


----------



## Vox (May 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm oddly ambivalent on the whole thing.  I'm going to China  monday so hey...wrestling's gonna fall off my radar for the next few  weeks.  I kinda look forward to seeing how the landscape looks when I  come back.  If it's all Cena and Orton just decimating....well... I hear  having a life...

But that doesn't work, because I like so much within wwe.  From Ryder,  even Santino, all the way to Miz, and Ziggles (pre generify).... I LIKE  what wwe does, I just hate what they find important usually.  I don't  know what this says abotu me, but I was far more fond of the miz before  the belt.  he's done a good job of using it to appear credible, but I  liked the goofy hat and shorts look.

Digress even MORE....anyone else find it funny how crappy that WM match  seemed with Cena losing, yet these matches where he won looked so much  better?  Guess he's not as stand up as I'd like to think.  You know who  else ain't so stand up.  ADR, but he was smart enough to play the game  and lose looking fucking AMAZING at ER.  Just saying...we all think too  much about wrassling 

I will admit, though.  I would like to see Cena and Orton suffer long term, but nont permanent injuries.  At the same time.  And nothing too damaging, just something that forced them off the TV for a few months.  


Nathen said:


> Christan now has the shortest title reign.


Edit; Shadow got this under control.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 5, 2011)

The WM match was held back by the WWE booking themselves into a corner with the Rock stuff and Cena getting legit knocked loopy. Even then, they'd recovered and were having a decent match til that stupid double CO happened. Dude's had good matches when he was doing the job. 

Have a safe trip to China, man.


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46U5uKhx5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 5, 2011)

So I read TNA will just be called Impact... anyone care to care about this?


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2011)

nope.


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46U5uKhx5w[/YOUTUBE]


Poor little Zack


----------



## Darc (May 5, 2011)

Yo, was R Truth the Boogie Man awhile ago? Someone said they were the same.


----------



## Starrk (May 5, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> So I read TNA will just be called Impact... anyone care to care about this?



It makes sense.

When I used to watch TNA I felt like I had an impacted colon.


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yo, was R Truth the Boogie Man awhile ago? Someone said they were the same.


No,  Boogie Man was just some guy on Tough Enough who lied about his age


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2011)

This is odd. WWE's Facebook page is promoting Zack Ryder's latest video.


----------



## Nathen (May 5, 2011)

If by odd you mean awesome. Then yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yeah, I'm oddly ambivalent on the whole thing.  I'm going to China  monday so hey...wrestling's gonna fall off my radar for the next few  weeks.  I kinda look forward to seeing how the landscape looks when I  come back.  If it's all Cena and Orton just decimating....well... I hear  having a life...
> 
> But that doesn't work, because I like so much within wwe.  From Ryder,  even Santino, all the way to Miz, and Ziggles (pre generify).... I LIKE  what wwe does, I just hate what they find important usually.  I don't  know what this says abotu me, but I was far more fond of the miz before  the belt.  he's done a good job of using it to appear credible, but I  liked the goofy hat and shorts look.
> 
> ...




good luck in china bro.. 

in other news,

_"Macho Man" Randy Savage recently appeared on The Hitman and Groberman Show. Savage talked about his heat with Vince McMahon, and said that he didn't know that McMahon's problem with him was.

He then said that the one person he would like to wrestle is Vince McMahon. Savage said McMahon could have Triple H and Stephanie McMahon in his corner, and that he would give Stephanie a kiss "for old time's sake."

He then went on to address the rumors about him and Stephanie McMahon, saying that he doesn't remember what happened in December of 1993. He said that if Triple H has a problem with it, he doesn't remember anything, but that doesn't mean that the wrestling world doesn't remember "The Macho Man." He then said that if Triple H has a problem with it, that he should call him out and they can deal with it "man to man."_




_Former WWE star Chris Jericho addressed fans' criticism in regards to Christian dropping his newly World Heavyweight Championship to Randy Orton at Tuesday's SmackDown taping in Orlando, Florida.

He wrote on Twitter, "Hey everyone b---hing about (Christian) losing the title, have you ever thought that maybe it's just the beginning of a bigger storyline?"

Upon the news surfacing, fans bombarded WWE's Twitter account with negative feedback. Joey Styles responded to upset fans with the following: "When sending hate tweets to myself or @WWE because of @Christian4Peeps, @RandyOrton and the World Heavyweight Championship, please be PG "

As noted yesterday here on the website, Randy Orton responded to the negativity by retweeting the following message: "You won the title. Vince has no idea how much people are hating YOU on the Internet. I hope you continue to lose all your fans."

He later added, "Biggest change from Raw to Smackdown...Ignorance x Jealousy + Spoilers = entertaining tweets!! Keep em coming!!"_


smackdown down tuning I?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2011)

Christian will be turned heel and will be jobbing to Sin Caras by summerslam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

peace agmaster. have fun and all that.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> _Former WWE star Chris Jericho addressed fans' criticism in regards to Christian dropping his newly World Heavyweight Championship to Randy Orton at Tuesday's SmackDown taping in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> He wrote on Twitter, "Hey everyone b---hing about (Christian) losing the title, have you ever thought that maybe it's just the beginning of a bigger storyline?"
> 
> ...



These made me smile, and I'm one of the people b--ching. Epic trolling 

You'd think Jericho'd have some snarkier remarks. Disappointed.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2011)

I didn't know Christian had so many fans still. 

I guess the peeps were just PEEPING.  

......

>.>



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I didn't know Christian had so many fans still.
> 
> I guess the peeps were just PEEPING.
> 
> ...



I have half a mind to -rep you


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2011)

Y'know... I'm not much of a drinker, but I'm starting to think that it maybe the only way I can make it through Impact without wanting to bang my head against a wall from some of the dumber things they do on there. 

Will say this though: Jeff Jarrett is the greatest midcard heel stooge in the business right now. His stage presence even when he isn't saying anything is just so far above anyone in this wretched company not named Bubba Ray.

Also, Karen Jarrett and Velvet Sky should never be allowed near a live mic every again.

Angelina Love in HD = EWWW. She looks like a half-starved tranny now with losing the weight, bad lip injections, bigger implants, and awful tats.

Lethal's name getting brought up over and over again was weird. Maybe they switched him to pay-per-appearance? Also weird: Lethal's firing getting Generic Me to put aside their differences to annoy the shit out of Bischoff and then troll Hogan and Bisch into name-dropping Russo AND Goldberg at the end of the show. 

Rob Terry and Murphy go out and have a terrible match to ensure that one of them gets to stay in Immortal and Hogan completely buries them both at the end and kicks 'em BOTH out anyway. 

Did I forget to mention that Karen Jarrett and Velvet Sky should never be allowed near a live mic ever again? 'cause it bears repeating. 

Most shocking thing? No Anderson this week, so expect the "Asshole!" quotient to get filled up in the next two weeks.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2011)

I find it funny there used to be a podcast called impact wrestling.  About Karen, I hear (ug i m a rumor whore) that she is on the show because of a sexual harrassment suit.  Fucking Jericho,who cares what he says...I am just glad that Xtian has this much support...sadly I have no faith in wwe taking the ball and running with it.  The latest Ryder episode was kinda edgy.  Dude is starting to sound desperate and with good reason...what the hell is wrong with creative to not have any ideas off of this guy.  I'm starting to ignore tna nowadays....that crummy stain left by all the behind the curtains is just ....bad.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. This is too funny...I agree with everything he said, by the way. Yall gotta see this shit...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (May 6, 2011)

Hahahaha Orton such a natural D-Bag, no wonder hes better at being a heel...

That aside even has a heel hes boring on the ring and mic.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

certain community wants SD away from Friday nights and be moved to either Tuesday or Thursday

and their not even a wrestling WWE Universe community


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2011)

I never understood why SD was prerecorded in the first place. Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## Vox (May 6, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> HAHAHAHA. This is too funny...I agree with everything he said, by the way. Yall gotta see this shit...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Its even funnier because his pauses at the start were emphasized even more by the fact it was buffering at the same time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 6, 2011)

That video is hilarious


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cxofwgG96Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8DOLuwvHGg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqSn6VVKuw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-c8vUMeggk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I never understood why SD was prerecorded in the first place. Can someone shed some light on this?



more money, less cost


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

And you know....Smackdown is the D show.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

I kinda understand of having a show where you can test talents with, but i'd prefer if both shows are done to reach the heights of it's own independent potential, interactions between brands would be something thats not so painfully pathetic at this point


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I kinda understand of having a show where you can test talents with, but i'd prefer if both shows are done to reach the heights of it's own independent potential, interactions between brands would be something thats not so painfully pathetic at this point



 but...but they just "mixed" it up again! No way they can make it stale so fast like the last few times.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O-C0b_Kr16g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> but...but they just "mixed" it up again! No way they can make it stale so fast like the last few times.



drafts are cool imo, I just want the whole brand extension to be respected, just like RAW and Nitro, can you imagine if WWE and WCW had a draft lottery back then?

I kinda want RAW and SD to be like that somewhat

I dont want a main show and an extension, I want 2 separate and independent output of WWE production

which clashes every interpromotional PPV, which should only be summerslam, survivor series, royal rumble and wrestlemania


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> drafts are cool imo, I just want the whole brand extension to be respected, just like RAW and Nitro, can you imagine if WWE and WCW had a draft lottery back then?
> 
> I kinda want RAW and SD to be like that somewhat
> 
> ...



 How dare you suggest a good idea to the WWE.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

im sorry 

well I was expecting that tho, tbh

I mean when I herd that they gonna do that brand extension thing

but oh well


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> HAHAHAHA. This is too funny...I agree with everything he said, by the way. Yall gotta see this shit...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Well... that kid needs some weed and a hooker. 

Wonder if this nerdrage would be there if they'd done it how they were originally going to and had ADR in Christian's spot? 

God, there's people on the Youtube page comparing it to Montreal! 

And a few more saying Orton politic'd his way into the title! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Was there a discount on tinfoil hats over the weekend or something?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

well, Christian wasn’t in a headlock...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> im sorry
> 
> well I was expecting that tho, tbh
> 
> ...



 It just means the WWE needs new people to feed to Cena and Orton for a couple of years. What else did you think it means these days?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

yeah 

reminds me, I herd Cena, Orton, Mysterio, Santino and Hornswoggle are like a clique backstage, this can only mean one thing

Santino will be burying ppl soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

That I would have to see. But I highly doubt they abuse power.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And a few more saying Orton politic'd his way into the title! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...



I also didn't think he politics until I thought about two people that Robot Orton had a hissy fit over.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2011)

Neither of those guys should be in the main-event picture. If Orton derailed their pushes all the power to him, as harsh as it sounds.


----------



## Zabuza (May 6, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cxofwgG96Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8DOLuwvHGg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit.

And lol at Randy winning the title already.


----------



## Vox (May 6, 2011)

Orton looks good with a beard.


----------



## Cooli (May 6, 2011)

Poor Christian


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for Christian


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 6, 2011)

good thing im an atheist


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> good thing im an atheist


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

Anyone else think Christian will get the belt back someday?


----------



## urca (May 6, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Anyone else think Christian will get the belt back someday?


 i hope so <_<'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Of course not. he is not "main event material" apparently.


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Of course not. he is not "main event material" apparently.


Which is ironic because he has more talent than most of the people that WWE does consider "main event material"


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Anyone else think Christian will get the belt back someday?



when is the next draft


----------



## Cash (May 6, 2011)

About Christian. 

*Exclusive: Why WWE Booked Major Angle on SD! (Spoiler)*



> As many of you may now know, the top story on the internet today is the fact that Randy Orton defeated Christian at the Smackdown taping last night to become the new World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> After speaking to several key WWE insiders, WrestleZone can now provide details behind why WWE decided to book this major title change just days after Christian won the title at Extreme Rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Which is ironic because he has more talent than most of the people that WWE does consider "main event material"



 You already know having talent gets you nowhere in the WWE.



Cash said:


> About Christian.
> 
> *Exclusive: Why WWE Booked Major Angle on SD! (Spoiler)*



yeah I read that...and is why I said what I just said.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkc0InPL7vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You already know having talent gets you nowhere in the WWE.



Yeeeaaaah. Sorry, but thats a load of shit.


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You already know having talent gets you nowhere in the WWE.


Still though...It's crap.......Only reason I still watch WWE is because "Impact Wrestling" has sucked ever since Hogan and Bischoff joined and ROH has sucked for 1-2 years now


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2011)

Christian's fault for not roiding up.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2011)

I'm not a big Christian fan but damn, the kid at least deserves a decent run. He has to step it up to get respect I guess...


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2011)

Management f--king Christian aside, the match between him and Randy was quite well done with a good, crowd pleasing finish, so I'm at least satisfied with that. And judging from the way the show ended, he's not out of the ME spotlight yet.

Still, reading that report really pisses me off. The most influential people backstage admit he's a reliable hand and a good worker, but have zero faith in him in the spotlight? That doesn't make any sense to me....


----------



## Darc (May 7, 2011)

Any re streams or something of SD? Power was out so I missed it.

Also the wrestling on TNA is so garbz besides like Angle and Anderson I guess, least to me. There were like 2 masked guys wrestling and man was it cringe worthy.


----------



## Nathen (May 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Any re streams or something of SD? Power was out so I missed it.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

imma watch SD a lil later


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2011)

Christian isn't the only one who needs to tweak their gimmick in order to get a main event spot. Anderson also needs to ditch the "i wanna be like my idol so i'll copy his gimmick" mindset and create his own fucking character. Although i doubt he is capable of doing that after seeing how long he's ran around with the same "say my name twice" gimmick since 2005.


----------



## Inugami (May 7, 2011)

Orton getting a new gimmick?...he remind me the old Ziggler's gimmick ,the ''My name is Dolph Ziggler'' one.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I'm not a big Christian fan but damn, the kid at least deserves a decent run. He has to step it up to get respect I guess...


What's left to step up with?  He made a rival corp have it's best era ever and the ship of TNA has been sinking since he left.  He rarely got injured until ADR came along, made people look good, made people look bad.  What is left?


----------



## sanx021 (May 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's left to step up with?  He made a rival corp have it's best era ever and the ship of TNA has been sinking since he left.  He rarely got injured until ADR came along, made people look good, made people look bad.  What is left?



taking steroids and beoming huge


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 7, 2011)

Do what Edge did

Mess around with your best friend's girlfriend


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2011)

So, he has to be a dick?  Well....that makes sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Yeeeaaaah. Sorry, but thats a load of shit.



Orton and Cena.. Cena is talented on the mic and that is all. Orton overall just sucks.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

Orton is talented at bouncing all over the ring mang


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Orton is talented at bouncing all over the ring mang



I do not want to see someone humping the ring...unless they were female.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

**


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Any re streams or something of SD? Power was out so I missed it.
> 
> Also the wrestling on TNA is so garbz besides like Angle and Anderson I guess, least to me. There were like 2 masked guys wrestling and man was it cringe worthy.



TNA still a dump huh?

No regrets in not watching it anymore lol.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

not surprised


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

just finished watching SD, it was a damn solid show, was really good, despite the controversial main event, this was a very good after-draft week show 

crowd was awesome too, havent seen ppl standing up like that in unison for a while


----------



## FearTear (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2011)

I hate TNA.....because I used to love TNA...and I really enjoy some people in TNA.....but those people are never in power.  Not anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2011)

I hate that I can not rep you right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2011)

Christian should get in Vince's face.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2011)

Apparently Luke Robinson from Tough Enough was in some very homosexual wrestling promotion. I warn you. You might not like what you see.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darc (May 7, 2011)

I dunno about Tough Enough but he's def ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) enough, next Divas champ imo


----------



## FearTear (May 7, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Apparently Luke Robinson from Tough Enough was in some very homosexual wrestling promotion. I warn you. You might not like what you see.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Orton and Cena.. Cena is talented on the mic and that is all. Orton overall just sucks.



John Cena has been debated here over what I swear has been a million times, and one side of the argument has always come out looking a lot better than the other. No point in repeating the same drawn out boring debate; I'll let you figure out which one has come out on top more times than not.


----------



## Nathen (May 7, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Apparently Luke Robinson from Tough Enough was in some very homosexual wrestling promotion. I warn you. You might not like what you see.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


...Well that was horrible


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hate that I can not rep you right now.







Agmaster said:


> I hate TNA.....because I used to love TNA...and I really enjoy some people in TNA.....but those people are never in power.  Not anymore.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-C0b_Kr16g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 7, 2011)

and I was rooting for him????? 

Go Donnie Osmund Martin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 8, 2011)

> Injured WWE wrestler Skip Sheffield noted on Twitter that he's on the verge of returning from a serious leg injury. "Things have been extremely complicated with the injury and it was much more than just a broken ankle and leg," Sheffield wrote.
> 
> "It has been the most positive experience of my life and I promise you I will return very soon bigger and badder than anything you have ever seen. Nobody is going to stop me from achieving what I have set out to do."




Provided "very soon" isn't just hyperbole, I'm really excited about this. Skip Sheffield showed an unusual amount of personality for a generic stable brick-house during his brief stint in the Nexus, in contrast to guys like Ezekiel Jackson (who I'm also a fan of, just to clarify) and Mason Ryan, who are basically your run-of-the-mill big men from a character perspective.

I hope he returns as soon as possible, and that he quickly kicks Mason Ryans green ass all the way back to FCW.


----------



## FearTear (May 8, 2011)

Vince, what an assface


----------



## Godot (May 8, 2011)

This week's smackdown was actually pretty good. The main event was a great match, despite who the winner was. A lot of people are expecting Christian to turn heel; I expect Orton to troll everyone and turn heel himself.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

yep                    it is


----------



## FearTear (May 8, 2011)

Zeke's corpsing?

SEND FOR THE MAN!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfWGdN-BX0Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

dreaming of wade


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Cena has been debated here over what I swear has been a million times, and one side of the argument has always come out looking a lot better than the other. No point in repeating the same drawn out boring debate; *I'll let you figure out which one has come out on top more times than not.*



The one that currently serves Vasto's point.hmpf



In Brightest Day! said:


> Provided "very soon" isn't just hyperbole, I'm really excited about this. Skip Sheffield showed an unusual amount of personality for a generic stable brick-house during his brief stint in the Nexus, in contrast to guys like Ezekiel Jackson (who I'm also a fan of, just to clarify) and Mason Ryan, who are basically your run-of-the-mill big men from a character perspective.
> 
> I hope he returns as soon as possible, and that he quickly kicks Mason Ryans green ass all the way back to FCW.



 This I agree


 gotta find people to spread to!



Godot said:


> This week's smackdown was actually pretty good. The main event was a great match, despite who the winner was. A lot of people are expecting Christian to turn heel; I expect Orton to troll everyone and turn heel himself.



 Neither will turn heel.


----------



## Darc (May 8, 2011)

They can't turn anyone else heel when they don't have enough top faces, that's silly talk. They really should of just tried to push Christian hard, they need main event faces badly, heels seem like the only ones that have been getting pushed for awhile.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> gotta find people to spread to!







Darc said:


> They can't turn anyone else heel when they don't have enough top faces, that's silly talk. They really should of just tried to push Christian hard, they need main event faces badly, heels seem like the only ones that have been getting pushed for awhile.



tbh, I'd rather christian be heel, but I want rhodes to be top heel, but its too early for that


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> tbh, I'd rather christian be heel, but I want rhodes to be top heel, but its too early for that


Rhodes is still young (25). He still has a bright future ahead of him in WWE


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

yeah ofc, its starting really good too


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

I don't see him holding another title for a while though


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

somewhat same with me, I mean it can go both ways if he did, but right now, maybe not, he seems well built enough that I dont think midard title would fit, and still too early for a world title reign, but at the same time I dont want the opportunity wasted


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

Maybe have him win MITB? His personalized briefcase has a mirror so he always looks at himself?  I don't know. That's really the only way I can think of to launch him into the Main Event


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2011)

> -- Hulk Hogan refuted criticism that he "never jobs." He wrote last Friday on Twitter in response to a fan alleging he would not agree to job to wrestlers below his level of stardom: "You mean like Billy Kidman, who beat me 3 weeks in a row. HH."
> 
> When asked about not jobbing to Shawn Michaels at SummerSlam 2005, he responded: "Vince is the only man that makes those decisions, that came from him. hbk didn't want to job, not me. Bye, over it. HH."


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

he forgot to say brother



Nathen said:


> Maybe have him win MITB? His personalized briefcase has a mirror so he always looks at himself?  I don't know. That's really the only way I can think of to launch him into the Main Event



when's MITB? could be too far away, he needs something credible soon, maybe a tournament win or something


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

MITB is 2-3 months away. Not that far away


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

oh thats prolly good enough, altho I feel its almost just time, but then again, I doubt he'll win the title this early in Orton era


----------



## SilverCross (May 8, 2011)

He doesn't need to win the title now. Just keep him in good feuds and he'll be fine.


----------



## Remyx (May 8, 2011)

Christian has to do something to get that title back. What can he do to please Vince?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

get             over?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> He doesn't need to win the title now. Just keep him in good feuds and he'll be fine.



well still to early, but yeah, that should work well for him


----------



## Remyx (May 8, 2011)

Christian is over and it hasn't pleased him.


----------



## Remyx (May 8, 2011)

Legend said:


>


So that's what happened to Mr. Kennedy. I didn't know he died in a train wreck.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Christian is over and it hasn't pleased him.



he was over because?

maybe WWE is thinking he is cuz Edge retired, I'd rather have a newer personality that WWE developed than an Edge replacement, if Christian is to be world champion for a long time, it'll be for all the wrong reasons

I mean they could've just handed the title to Rey when Eddie died, but instead, Royal Rumble happened and all that crap, Christian got the title cuz there's no one at the moment to hold it, I mean really, who would replace Edge in that match?


----------



## Remyx (May 8, 2011)

Have you heard the pops he gets? 

Edge retiring is apparently why they let Christian win it, yes, that and to show a moment of celebration between them. I still believe Christian deserves to be champion for all of his own hard work and I don't see the reasoning behind having Orton take it so fast.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

yes, I did hear the pops, that alone imo could make him champion

but still, from a bsns perspective, do you think he would get that much pop if Edge didnt retire? if your WWE, why would this person be emphasized above everyone when you got other talents who do get great crowd reaction

point is, it would make it look really bad if Christian was the main guy just cuz he's Edge's buddy, it may be that WWE dont want to be that blatant in that aspect if they really wanted it down the line

he's not only the hard working person in WWE, not to mention, there are many others who didnt leave WWE for TNA

but putting that aside, fans need to understand, its WWE corporation, not Christian fanclub

whats stopping Christian from leaving again? I mean, Orton has like some 10 year contract


----------



## Cash (May 8, 2011)

pshhhhhhhh, I understand he doesnt deserve the belt and Orton is the top guy but even the great khali held the title. I also dont like Vince doing it because of Edge. To let him have that moment. Its lame but oh well, they can share that moment.

Just watched all 12 Zach Ryder vids. Woo Woo Woo, you know it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

well, what would happen if del rio won?


----------



## Cash (May 8, 2011)

You mean if he was to stay on smack down? They would have let him kept it. I think so at least. Word is Vince loves him.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

thats the point, he's going to RAW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> tbh, I'd rather christian be heel, but I want rhodes to be top heel, but its too early for that





Nathen said:


> Rhodes is still young (25). He still has a bright future ahead of him in WWE



 Oh come on Rhodes is ready. Who else is there on smackdown....ya really want Sheamus to go after Orton?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

A heel Christian who feels he's been robbed cuz he's been too nice



Michael Lucky said:


> thats the point, he's going to RAW



*continued...*

what im seeing here, is that if they did push through with Cena being on SD and Orton being on RAW, then Del Rio would've probably won

and Cena will take WWE title to SD, but as the top guys are scared for RAW if Cena leaves, they just went with Orton to SD

so whoever gets drafted to SD is supposed to be top guy, regardless

gotta face the facts, WWE is a corporation first which earns money for its shareholders, not some charity work, despite WWE already engaged in said field


----------



## Cash (May 8, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> thats the point, he's going to RAW



Thats no excuse. It could have been a triple threat match with whoever is about to face off with Orton now. Point is it could have been written any kind of way but that. Thats not exactly the only option wwe had. Remember, it only happened because of Edge in the first place.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Thats no excuse. It could have been a triple threat match with whoever is about to face off with Orton now. Point is it could have been written any kind of way but that. Thats not exactly the only option wwe had. Remember, *it only happened because of Edge in the first place.*



So is christian supposed to be champion then?

and about those other things, how many ppl do you think will consider that as an iconic event several years from now?

from WWE's perspective, what do you think they are seeing?


----------



## Cash (May 8, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> So is christian supposed to be champion then?
> 
> and about those other things, how many ppl do you think will consider that as an iconic event several years from now?
> 
> from WWE's perspective, what do you think they are seeing?



No Christen is not supposed to be champion. But they went that route,  so I gotta call bullshit when I see it. He couldnt feud with Orton and lose it at a ppv? something? 

I think people will see it as Iconic because of the Edge moment. At least when it comes to him. As for christian  himself, probably not. 

I dont have to think what they are seeing. They clearly say it all the time about christian . Even before this . Vince clearly did this for Edge. I dont have a problem with it, I understand he's not a top guy. But they already committed to riding the Edge retirement wagon. Why not ride it out? Remember how Orton used to pick on Eddie with Rey? Saying Eddie in hell and etc? They clearly rode that death into the ground. Why not let christian hold for 3wks while the fans are riding him? I mean, we're in the middle of drafting, things are changing. this is usually when they get their lowest ratings. so why not?


----------



## Remyx (May 8, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> but still, from a bsns perspective, do you think he would get that much pop if Edge didnt retire? if your WWE, why would this person be emphasized above everyone when you got other talents who do get great crowd reaction
> 
> point is, it would make it look really bad if Christian was the main guy just cuz he's Edge's buddy, it may be that WWE dont want to be that blatant in that aspect if they really wanted it down the line
> 
> he's not only the hard working person in WWE, not to mention, there are many others who didnt leave WWE for TNA


Pops are pops. He was getting huge ones before Edge retired. True that a lot of others have worked hard, but we're talking about Christian, who had _just_ won it, only for it to be taken away after 2 days. Just like those other wrestlers, Christian deserves it without being Edge's best friend.



Michael Lucky said:


> but putting that aside, fans need to understand, its WWE corporation, not Christian fanclub



And WWE needs to understand their fans.



Michael Lucky said:


> thats the point, he's going to RAW


He's already on RAW.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> No Christen is not supposed to be champion. But they went that route,  so I gotta call bullshit when I see it. He couldnt feud with Orton and lose it at a ppv? something?



they need him champ pronto, altho if I was on creative, i'd use this moment to put Orton on spot light in a different area and build christian then lose it, but whatevs, it works either way



> I think people will see it as Iconic because of the Edge moment. At least when it comes to him. As for christian  himself, probably not.



ofc not, you think ppl who will go on RAW this monday will give a shit and forfeit the live event? 

and I asked about that cuz thats the point, its a chance for WWE to exact their creative wants whilst staying on track, shit happens but it has to be done



> I dont have to think what they are seeing. They clearly say it all the time about christian . Even before this . Vince clearly did this for Edge. I dont have a problem with it, I understand he's not a top guy. But they already committed to riding the Edge retirement wagon. Why not ride it out? Remember how Orton used to pick on Eddie with Rey? Saying Eddie in hell and etc? They clearly rode that death into the ground. Why not let christian hold for 3wks while the fans are riding him? I mean, we're in the middle of drafting, things are changing. this is usually when they get their lowest ratings. so why not?



hmmm, well, tbh tho, I prefer they dont, its just eddie died and all 

living in the past dont do anything good, but it does provide some creative shell in which other things can be conjured from

I mean, good thing Edge just retired, but thats not a big enough impact tho to have a lasting effect at the mind of the people and even if they did do it, it would've been more unfair to Christian



Remyx said:


> Pops are pops. He was getting huge ones before Edge retired. True that a lot of others have worked hard, but we're talking about Christian, who had _just_ won it, only for it to be taken away after 2 days. Just like those other wrestlers, Christian deserves it without being Edge's best friend.



Rocky and Taker won tag belts on RAW then lost it on SD, its cuz its not their place and other creative things are going on

and thats the point, Christian does, and if he keeps it cuz of being Edge's best friend then it would be immensely unfair to him



> And WWE needs to understand their fans.



they do, you have to understand your market to be successful, its just there's more than one type of fandom so you have to go with the one who buys merchandise and brings in advertisements via ratings



> He's already on RAW.



another reason Christian won

it just connected simultaneously to different creative aspect

there's always more things going on than Christian just being champ

im sure both Edge and Christian are very aware of this fact


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

I heard that even if Del Rio won. He would have like a going away party on smackdown or whatever, And then lost to Orton so the title would stay on Smackdown


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

so its gonna be the same as christian eh? I wonder if internet will rage

altho, he prolly wont have it his way anyways


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

lol, perfect image


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a4Xgn8IojMg[/YOUTUBE]
This was the first match I ever saw live at an event in Boston.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

I've never been in one


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

I went to Wrestlemania 26. That was pretty cool


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaamn, that must've been awesome


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

It was pretty awesome. Wasn't worth the $600 I paid for it though


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Rocky and Taker won tag belts on RAW then lost it on SD, its cuz its not their place and other creative things are going on


They didn't win their first ever world title, have a celebration, and lose it in two days to a guy who's almost always in the title picture and seldom puts anyone over. Edge and Christian basically cheated to win the titles in a rematch. Unlike Christian, The Rock and Undertaker were more than capable of being creative backstage if they wanted to, I'm certain of that.



Michael Lucky said:


> and thats the point, Christian does, and if he keeps it cuz of being Edge's best friend then it would be immensely unfair to him


Which is why he doesn't have to keep it because of their friendship.



Michael Lucky said:


> they do, you have to understand your market to be successful, its just there's more than one type of fandom so you have to go with the one who buys merchandise and brings in advertisements via ratings


So what difference would it have made if Christian held it reasonably longer?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

Nathen said:


> It was pretty awesome. Wasn't worth the $600 I paid for it though



The price dampened the experience.


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The price dampened the experience.


You have a point there


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

i went to this years king of the ring


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 9, 2011)

I saw a house show a few months back, and the crowd went batshit crazy for Santino, like behind Miz and Orton he got the best reaction.

Miz was cheered mad crazy until he told everyone to shut up. I cheered like a madman for Zack Ryder, and the little kid in front of me turned around and was like "who the fuck is this?"


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

I hope you slapped the kid. He deserves it...Not knowing who Ryder is...Psh


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 9, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I hope you slapped the kid. He deserves it...Not knowing who Ryder is...Psh



It was a little girl, she was fucking annoying because she kept standing on her chair.

Sheamus vs Morrison was a fun match to watch live.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Nathen said:


> It was pretty awesome. Wasn't worth the $600 I paid for it though



$600 

jesus fucking christ mang!



Remyx said:


> They didn't win their first ever world title, have a celebration, and lose it in two days to a guy who's almost always in the title picture and seldom puts anyone over. Edge and Christian basically cheated to win the titles in a rematch. Unlike Christian, The Rock and Undertaker were more than capable of being creative backstage if they wanted to, I'm certain of that.



their all talents, titles are useful tools, its up to management how to use them, unless this is something about being sympathetic to christian which I doubt has any value on a business perspective... yet

like I said, its a business first more than anything



> Which is why he doesn't have to keep it because of their friendship.



sadly ppl thought he became champion because of that, and just cuz a small minority thinks otherwise dont change that fact



> So what difference would it have made if Christian held it reasonably longer?



Orton is more popular, easier to draw ppl with, etc etc

its all bsns, we cant all be sympathetic on a corporate level of things, its not like WWE will end if Christian is fired or anything

he's lucky he even held the title despite being frowned upon by the higher ups


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> It was a little girl, she was fucking annoying because she kept standing on her chair.
> 
> Sheamus vs Morrison was a fun match to watch live.


You still should've 


Michael Lucky said:


> $600
> 
> jesus fucking christ mang!


Front row were $755 each. No way in hell I was gonna pay that.


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, perfect image



Change the words with "LEAVE CHRISTIAN ALONE!!!11!1" and it's definitely perfect


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> their all talents, titles are useful tools, its up to management how to use them, unless this is something about being sympathetic to christian which I doubt has any value on a business perspective... yet
> 
> like I said, its a business first more than anything
> 
> ...


Whatever. You're really not making much sense, nor do you seem to get what I'm saying. I can't even take this conversation seriously. Bottom line, I believe Christian has earned the title and I have yet to hear a better reason for them rushing into giving it to Orton.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Sheamus vs Morrison was a fun match to watch live.


yeah it was, i liked their fued


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

^ I wanna see Sin Cara live



Remyx said:


> Whatever. You're really not making much sense, nor do you seem to get what I'm saying. I can't even take this conversation seriously. Bottom line, I believe Christian has earned the title and I have yet to hear a better reason for them rushing into giving it to Orton.



selling point, playing it safe, using a tried and tested character to draw people, whats not to get, its all business

its stupid to think that this has only to do with Christian alone

just cuz you believe it dont make it a sound marketing strategy to WWE

im just saying that from a bsns point of view, betting on Christian over Orton isnt quite reasonably smart, in this sense, I can understand WWE as a business entity, I mean they are anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

like I said...."SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!"


Look for Cena and Orton to hold their titles for a long while. And to drop their titles to former multi time world champions.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

lol, besides those 2, I like how the roster is like currently tho, I still want a heel christian


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> they need him champ pronto, altho if I was on creative, i'd use this moment to put Orton on spot light in a different area and build christian then lose it, but whatevs, it works either way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idc how they feel about Christian. Even Mark Henry was in the title picture at one time. Come on now. 


> ofc not, you think ppl who will go on RAW this monday will give a shit and forfeit the live event?


That doesnt mean anything. No one takes it that serious but that doesnt mean some fans are ticked off about it. Some fans said they would drop smackdown. thats a bit more realistic. 




> and I asked about that cuz thats the point, its a chance for WWE to exact their creative wants whilst staying on track, shit happens but it has to be done


I dont see whats so creative about it when you consider why it happened and how he lost it. I mean, like I said before, its the start after wrestlemania, an extreme rules ppv. Whats the next ppv? Over the limit? I mean clearly its not like he could headline that with Orton. Its not summerslam or any other top ranked ppv lol.

Just annoys me Mark Henry was in the picture for one. Great Khali held it. But they couldnt let Christian hold it until the next ppv. No one cared about Khali, he's terrible. People liked Christian already, he was getting bigger pops with Edge, it could have been done with Orton until the next ppv. Now, its not a BIG deal right now. But if Orton goes heel from here then thats something they could have clearly worked with Christian.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> idc how they feel about Christian. Even Mark Henry was in the title picture at one time. Come on now.



thats the point with so much rage on the internet over it, I been saying, its a company first more than anything, ppl act out of sympathy for christian without thinking of the bsns side of things, at the end of the day shit still happened and thats where they want to go with it


> That doesnt mean anything. No one takes it that serious but that doesnt mean some fans are ticked off about it. Some fans said they would drop smackdown. thats a bit more realistic.



lol, ppl always said that, only reason they had mass drop in ratings these days was lack of interest rather than disagreeing with the creative



> I dont see whats so creative about it when you consider why it happened and how he lost it. I mean, like I said before, its the start after wrestlemania, an extreme rules ppv. Whats the next ppv? Over the limit? I mean clearly its not like he could headline that with Orton. Its not summerslam or any other top ranked ppv lol.



depends where your going with it, just cuz it dont seem creative to you dont mean its not for them, right? I mean, what if christian being champ was actually an impediment for future things, we cant really say for now, not to mention there's other variables beyond christian, I mean this should be obvious alone



> Just annoys me Mark Henry was in the picture for one. Great Khali held it. But they couldnt let Christian hold it until the next ppv. No one cared about Khali, he's terrible. People liked Christian already, he was getting bigger pops with Edge, it could have been done with Orton until the next ppv. Now, its not a BIG deal right now. But if Orton goes heel from here then thats something they could have clearly worked with Christian.



well, guess its true that Vinnie likes big guys 

you gotta admit tho, it got ppl looking, I mean Orton character is popular with the mainstream audience, and him showing dominance at the Christian character's expense, and suddenly him being champion?

dont that scream credibility?

Randy Orton got a ton of fans when he was on RAW, and maybe they wanna bring them to SmackDown!, not wasting time and losing the momentum of the draft and the PPV

plus didnt it say in some news that he's gonna be focus of SD anyways

from a bsns standpoint, thats kinda a good investment, dont it?


also, im not for Orton going heel, altho it fits the mold, I mean he's a babyface which is getting a ton of pop from the crowd that brings in ratings, if anything I want Captain Charisma back with his epic ways as heel


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

I think the business side could have worked with this if they let him feed off Edge a bit more. Probably make him an even bigger mid carder at least. Im going to wait for the next ppv. See how the story goes. If what they come up with is shit, im going to return to the Christian getting screwed shit. 

The only thing we can guarantee about Christian right now is the fact that he will not be in the title picture again. If so, no one would buy it 

Yea, I've admitted already I understand the move. Just wished it happened at a ppv at least. Building Christian's character is better than idk, throwing sheamus at orton. 

How I feel about it at the end depends on where they go next though. Heel or Face Orton? Its probably Face, so who faces him? This is a chance to build up some top new heels. something they could have started with before extreme rules. Im interested in seeing where this will go. tbh, even more interested than if Christian had the title. But thats just because im hoping someone gets a push .


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> selling point, playing it safe, using a tried and tested character to draw people, whats not to get, its all business
> 
> its stupid to think that this has only to do with Christian alone
> 
> ...



I get all of that, you're not proving anything to me. I'll make some things clear for you. No one is betting on Christian over Orton. I know Orton is more popular overall and it was a matter of time for him to be champion for SmackDown, which is why he was drafted there. I'm well aware of how Vince feels about him and Cena. He loves them for all the money they make him. So obviously, they're going to be in the title picture a lot.

You still have not given a good enough reason for why Randy Orton's title shot couldn't have waited more than two days. Not one. If the business has something that's actually any good in store coming from this, then I might not mind so much.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> I think the business side could have worked with this if they let him feed off Edge a bit more. Probably make him an even bigger mid carder at least. Im going to wait for the next ppv. See how the story goes. If what they come up with is shit, im going to return to the Christian getting screwed shit.
> 
> The only thing we can guarantee about Christian right now is the fact that he will not be in the title picture again. If so, no one would buy it
> 
> ...



hmm, I doubt Orton will keep the title that long, but its possible, and lol, its not like it'll be of benefit to you or anyone else, not to mention Christian, if you hate on them any further 

and same, I do want the Christian character built, I mean he had a brush with world title, not to mention an awesome match with Orton this smackdown, I wish they utilize him better, i'd really prefer WWE to be its top notch state

how about this, what if say Orton is champ still, maybe Christian tries to win again and fails, but wins the crowd's sympathy (he sure proven that he can without even trying ) stays in upper midcard but keeps momentum, tournament comes in, not too late, then wins it, keeps the momentum going, he does promo, sharp, blatant obscene promo (still a face but could work) wins title, then say he face Big Show or someone monster after a rematch feud with whoever is champ that time, just to cement it  like JBL, I mean he was just a fodder before his reign  he's at worse state imho

if anyone gets a push, im hoping Cody, this guy is fresh, interesting and can deliver, he's gonna be big one day, but I dont wanna ruin it with a random title reign where he becomes an evil diva, just like Cena's gay marine crap when he got ruined after moving to RAW, gotta admit that, he was doing awesome on SD

but then, he was cheer'd as a heel then , shouldnt be surprised he's being boo'd as a face 



Remyx said:


> I get all of that, you're not proving anything to me. I'll make some things clear for you. No one is betting on Christian over Orton. I know Orton is more popular overall and it was a matter of time for him to be champion for SmackDown, which is why he was drafted there. I'm well aware of how Vince feels about him and Cena. He loves them for all the money they make him. So obviously, they're going to be in the title picture a lot.
> 
> You still have not given a good enough reason for why Randy Orton's title shot couldn't have waited more than two days. Not one. If the business has something that's actually any good in store coming from this, then I might not mind so much.



imho, momentum, it makes sense, momentum for the face of the brand

all I can give for now, its not like I work there or anything 

but then again, all this unwarranted hate the internet has is just speculation based on what they seen happen is it not? I mean you dont see someone from the company, someone who knows where they are going with it ranting about it

but anyways, im usually indifferent bout those things, im all for better/successful product

imho Christian isnt ready either, *BUT, if I am Vince*, i'd give it a go based on what I seen

but also, its worth noting, I got Orton around... someone who draws bigger, if I keep christian champ, i'll try to make sure that Orton gets a piece of the limnelight cuz well, I wouldnt wanna lose that asset to obscurity of this system I made up of having a main show and an extension rather than both being an output of WWE magnificence, but thats a discussion for another day  I'd make it damn sure that momentum keeps going, ive already done this desperation draft on it afterall

if imma put title on Orton, imma build Christian up, I dont wanna lose this opportunity of him having a brush with the main event, I got a potential huge draw in the making, whats not to utilize, that is if i'll keep him face

actually thinking that, i'll prolly prefer Christian as face, him being heel is good, but I think built well, he can be a big shot as a face, good follow up on Edge too since they're so high on that, not a replacement, but someone who is a big draw and just happens to be Edge's bff by a happy chance


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

also, off topic, I want more heels on whichever brand, big top heels, cuz I want y2j as face when he returns 

but its fine if he screws orton at a title match as a heel which would lead to I dunno, maybe an Ironman Match or something down the line?


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

I think Orton is about to go on a pretty good run with it. Facing Cody would be nice but I doubt that happens. Im calling it, I know its Sheamus. I just know it smh. 

As for Orton vs Cody though, idk. They seem to similar. Both kind of monotone too


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

OH, how about y2j screws Orton in a match vs Cody Rhodes, then Cody has a reign where he has to prove hiself like Miz, but is totally in to this current character, just upgraded


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> also, off topic, I want more heels on whichever brand, big top heels, cuz I want y2j as face when he returns
> 
> but its fine if he screws orton at a title match as a heel which would lead to I dunno, maybe an Ironman Match or something down the line?



idk how its going to happen but I definitely think he returns as a face though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

well ofc, would suck if he returned as a heel cuz a returning star usually gets cheers, but returning as a heel could get some heads turning


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

btw speaking of y2j


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> imho, momentum, it makes sense, momentum for the face of the brand
> 
> all I can give for now, its not like I work there or anything
> 
> ...



It's not really unwarranted. I don't exactly feel any hate towards this, but it looks like Mcmahon made his point perfectly clear that he doesn't have faith in Christian and simply doesn't want him as champion. That and taking the title away from him ASAP is going to get a reaction, maybe even an intentional one. Unless they do have plans for it, then causing controversy like this doesn't make the product any better. Thing is, Christian has definitely been built up well enough to keep it for more than 2 days.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

btw lol at the vid

"If chris jericho can hold my _hammer_, I will _explode_
 with joy"

sounded really wrong 



Remyx said:


> It's not really unwarranted. I don't exactly feel any hate towards this, but it looks like Mcmahon made his point perfectly clear that he doesn't have faith in Christian and simply doesn't want him as champion. That and taking the title away from him ASAP is going to get a reaction, maybe even an intentional one. Unless they do have plans for it, then causing controversy like this doesn't make the product any better. Thing is, Christian has definitely been built up well enough to keep it for more than 2 days.



lol, I mean the ones on the image board and on twitter, and yep, the higher ups dont, and well, they prolly do, but who knows, altho I herd the most viral buttheads are on the RAW side of things so it might be good for christian still

and yep, surely he did, just hope he gets good build up for this


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Skill Hunter (May 9, 2011)

WUT?!? 

Btw Christian needs to turn heel again. He was at his best when he was a CLB. His face run has been forgettable and i doubt any of the casual fans give a darn about this kat. He needs to turn heel and have a heated feud with Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2011)

thats got to be the most racist generalizing stereotypical sheamus song dub i have ever seen..


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> WUT?!?
> 
> Btw Christian needs to turn heel again. He was at his best when he was a CLB. His face run has been forgettable and i doubt any of the casual fans give a darn about this kat. He needs to turn heel and have a heated feud with Orton.



Casual fans are probably not annoyed with it but to say they dont give a darn is wrong. They were invested as soon as Edge came to his side. They could have clearly used this opportunity to build his character.

Heated feud wont happen. They clearly dont want him anywhere near the title picture


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trfrmr4zk_U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

3:28

"LOSERS... LEAVES... wwe"

Great editing job, WWE


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahaha nice


----------



## Skill Hunter (May 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> Casual fans are probably not annoyed with it but to say they dont give a darn is wrong. They were invested as soon as Edge came to his side. They could have clearly used this opportunity to build his character.
> 
> Heated feud wont happen. They clearly dont want him anywhere near the title picture



See this is a great way to keep yourself from creating new draws. And WWE wonders why they're in the situation they currently in? Dumbasses i tell ya, I don't think anyone who currently works at the top was around when WWE was creating their top draws. 

Which is why they struggle so much now to make Orton one.


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

WWE lacks personality. Something at least Miz and Cena has. Orton is cool and all, But we're here saying he should wrestle Cody Rhodes. Probably would be a great match but seriously, I dont think I could handle a feud with them talking to each other


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> WWE lacks personality. Something at least Miz and Cena has. Orton is cool and all, But we're here saying he should wrestle Cody Rhodes. Probably would be a great match but seriously, I dont think I could handle a feud with them talking to each other



So...many...dramatic.......
........
....................pauses....


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Thanks man, I was looking for a new set. This should help


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


>


 permission to use this in a game thread?:33


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Lol is everyone ready for the R-Truth moment of the night?
I fucking am.


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)

Wait, the gif is not mine, I just found it


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Wait, the gif is not mine, I just found it


 where do u find it? I could atleast credit it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2011)

too damn tired to watch raw tonight.. but i rarely get the chance to see it live, and i have a vacation tomorrow.. damn time difference


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2011)

John Morrison is so cool he even wears shades before surgery


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

im gonna need a stream for raw bros


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 9, 2011)

So with morrison gone.

We have Cena and Rey as the only top faces. Kofi is still stuck as a boring mid carder and Big Show..........

They seriously need to turn a heel face like Drew or Swagger


----------



## The Juice Man (May 9, 2011)

People at WWE headquarters are clueless to what their fans want to see. 

_WWE officials have been surprised at the uproar of criticism from fans after Christian lost the World Heavyweight Title to Randy Orton. Officials weren?t expecting there to be such a backlash against Orton._


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sikW3rost3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> People at WWE headquarters are clueless to what their fans want to see.
> 
> _WWE officials have been surprised at the uproar of criticism from fans after Christian lost the World Heavyweight Title to Randy Orton. Officials weren’t expecting there to be such a backlash against Orton._



This made me litterally laugh out loud. 

They pretty much built Christian up to have an "inspirational" title win after Edge's retirement and then proceeded to have him lose the title *2* days later. The fans are reacting this way cuz you pretty much took a dump on a good angle that YOU created, guys.

How the hell did you _think_ fans would react?


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> People at WWE headquarters are clueless to what their fans want to see.
> 
> _WWE officials have been surprised at the uproar of criticism from fans after Christian lost the World Heavyweight Title to Randy Orton. Officials weren’t expecting there to be such a backlash against Orton._



 This made me nearly spill my Pepsi


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rdSa2lSajs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

and hulk said he jobbed in that match


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzCuV50SzuA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Just saw that. Good stuff. Highest rated comment:



			
				Joker9405 said:
			
		

> vintage Ric Flair


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

need a stream


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv43pOtijKE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvMpvcDhjVk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)




----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

Link removed
here's a stream


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

this Rey and Del Rio shit is disgusting. Thank you, Miz.


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Who comes out next?


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

Alright, this is awesome now.


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Lol here comes R truth.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

thanks


taco bell parking lot


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

A cluster-fuck already.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

hospital food lol


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Man this R Truth is selling well his point.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

oh shit he called him a fence jumper


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

r truth the best heel on raw


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Lol Truth got truthed.


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

There goes R-Truth.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

fuck i hate rey put r truth in


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

I predict an ultimate troll for the Main Event special interferance.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

rey is boring


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Awesome Rodriguez!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

That was an awesome finish to the end of the segment.


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

Raw, I am proud.


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Did Rodriguez just do a drop kick? Damn.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

Riccardo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2011)

truth is actually entertaining me


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

And then he got his ass kicked right after that moment.


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Here comes Kharma.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

bathroom break


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Let's guess who will win the triple threat.



There is your answer.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

kelly kelly acting tough


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Hell yeah, here comes Batista Jr


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

why do they keep using kane as a jobber what happened to the big red machine


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Awesome Kong reminds me of that Raven girl from Disney


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

Mason Ryan and Big Zeke next tag champs, book it


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

well its starting to seem that way


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

imma even go further and say Mason Ryan vs Zeke someday


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

That was a time waster wasn't it.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

mason back to being a jobber


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

I herd Kane's fire is very hot irl


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

What fire wouldn't be hot irl.


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

DOLPH ZIGGLER!!! I AM PERFECTION!!


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

EXCUSE ME!!


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

I am still not used to his new hairstyle


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I herd Kane's fire is very hot irl



Yes. Quite hot. I went to a live event that he was part of once. I was placed in some mid-level seats near opposite of where the titontron was located, and I could feel the heat quite well from there. It was even more intense once he got in the ring. Kane himself has probably gotten use to it by now, but I have no earthly clue how the superstars near him can stand so damn close to those flames without atleast flinching a bit.


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I am still not used to his new hairstyle


I think he had that hair style back when he was in the Spirit Squad.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

bullshit christain advert


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Yes. Quite hot. I went to a live event that he was part of once. I was placed in some mid-level seats near opposite of where the titontron was located, and I could feel the heat quite well from there. It was even more intense once he got in the ring. Kane himself has probably gotten use to it by now, but I have no earthly clue how the superstars near him can stand so damn close to those flames without atleast flinching a bit.



damn, pretty crazy, but yeah all those years he's been doing it


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

fuck i'm pissed


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Lol R Truth


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

"they need to get got"


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

Zack Ryder


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

R-Truth is awesome as heel


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

ZACK RYDER WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

Zack Ryder's screen time is over


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

did you hear the pop zack got


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2011)

Lol Zack and Cena for Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> did you hear the pop zack got



Yep. Heard it loud and clear. Fans want them some Ryder


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

How can alex riley take that shit


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

another A-Rod failed fellatio attempt


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

truth was a good heel in TNA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrmj3o-LMhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

Alex Riley loves him some miz


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

I wonder what'll happen if A-Rod actually owns Cena this match


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

we all know he's going to own cena it's all setup


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

No "Cena Sucks" chants? What strange world have we entered?!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> we all know he's going to own cena it's all setup



actually, im thinking he might get a face turn soon 



Shirker said:


> No "Cena Sucks" chants? What strange world have we entered?!


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

john made Riley his bitch


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Just like Miz does to Riley.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

i thought Riley was going to win


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Just like Miz does to Riley.




You get +reps good sir


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Riley was trying to prove his worth for Miz


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Thought Cole was about to say he was gonna retire from WWE.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

lol michael cole those were not matches


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

Cole is retiring from the ring


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

Go heat bitch

and they won tonight


ugh another match


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

cole better not go into the hall of fame


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

oh Jesus Christ, not again


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

weak heat 

shit crowd


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

guh...fu...Cole.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

cole did not just say that 
someone kill cole


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

y'know... if Christian got f--ked Tuesday, King's been a sex slave for the past few months.


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

How can they let him get away with this every week?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2011)

Really a mother comment the day after mother's day? 

How does Lawler allow WWE to continue allowing Cole to do this?


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

why is wwe doing this to king bringing up his mother is as low as a heel can get


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

There is no good ending to this storyline that will satify the fans.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

cole will have to die before i'm satisfied


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

swagger made the anklelock famous?


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

There is nothing better in this world than to spend the day with your mother.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> swagger made the anklelock famous?



Who is Kurt Angle?


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

These fucking commercial breaks interrupting a match needs to stop.


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> cole will have to die before i'm satisfied



I'm sure that "box" is bulletproof for that purpose.



Legend said:


> swagger made the anklelock famous?



Anklelock =/= Anglelock 



Brandon Heat said:


> Who is Kurt Angle?



Some guy who can't hold on to a wife. :ho



Remyx said:


> These fucking commercial breaks interrupting a match needs to stop.



I remember the good ol' days.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Remyx said:


> These fucking commercial breaks interrupting a match needs to stop.



Agreed. I usually hae no problem with commercials in my programming, but this cutting-to-commercial-in-the-middle-of-the-match stuff is happening far too frequently lately. It breaks flow pretty hard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2011)

Was Lawler technically choking Cole with a tie?


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

cole's face lol


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

Did I spot a Nunzio?


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

oh shit nunzio


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

yh that was nunzio


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

king pulled a daniel bryan


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2011)

Cole's face.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2011)

You shouldn't wear ties on RAW.


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

In b4 that face is in someone's set.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

Cole is really ugly


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Was Lawler technically choking Cole with a tie?





ib4 Mattel has a fit and King is fired.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

stream is frozen anyone got another one


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

my stream died, fuck it, im tired searching


----------



## Remyx (May 9, 2011)

Vintage Jerry Lawler!


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

Link removed found one


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

This is a good match. WWE's had a recent string of well done Main Event matches.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> This is a good match. WWE's had a recent string of well done Maine Event matches.



yeah really good match. cena never loses a i quit match


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2011)

Now thats whats up


----------



## Cash (May 9, 2011)

R-Truth vs Rey? I like.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2011)

i remember the rock mankind i quit match, that was brutal


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

cena vs jbl i quit match was brutal aswell . cena is going to win at over the limit


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> cena never loses a i quit match



Yeah, and Miz is a coward. They might as well put "Cena remains champ" on the ads.

Cena vs JBL was indeed brutal. John's face in certain points of that match was legit scary.


----------



## sanx021 (May 9, 2011)

this is what miz will have to do to make the match epic


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2011)

FFS! another PPV with Miz  and Cena main eventing?...those two can't just put a good match, heck even those Orton vs Cena ones look like fucking 5 stars matches compared with what Cena can do with Miz.

This night ME was awesome because Del Rio and Rey carried all the match for this fucking pos hack of a wrestler.

EQIT: So I heard Ricardo Rodriguez in this RAW did an amazing dropkick?...da fuck! when this happened?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 10, 2011)

didnt catch the ending but iQuit match kinda fits them both very well


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Really a mother comment the day after mother's day?
> 
> How does Lawler allow WWE to continue allowing Cole to do this?


Because Lawler's probably booking it himself. Don't you know anything about Memphis?




> FFS! another PPV with Miz and Cena main eventing?...*those two can't just put a good match*, heck even those Orton vs Cena ones look like fucking 5 stars matches compared with what Cena can do with Miz.


Last week's RAW main would say otherwise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2011)

Hey look, it's the WWE repeating a main event match over and over again until it means nothing anymore! We've never seen this happen!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 10, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey look, it's the WWE repeating a main event match over and over again until it means nothing anymore! We've never seen this happen!


No kidding. I'd have ran Truth/Cena here just to see if he can hang in the main event. Transition Miz to a feud with Rey. Dunno what to do with ADR since Trips is MIA again, maybe Morrison?


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

morrison is out for 5-7 months


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2011)

I thought it was 4-6 weeks?


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because Lawler's probably booking it himself. Don't you know anything about Memphis?
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's RAW main would say otherwise.



Compared with the ones Cena puts with Orton dat was just meh...taking into account Cena/Orton matches bores me to death .

And I'm fan of the Miz I like his mic skills but when he enters in the ring...all of his magic fades.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> morrison is out for 5-7 months





Brandon Heat said:


> I thought it was 4-6 weeks?


Whoops. I forgot he got injured. Time to turn a couple of people.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

its conflicting reports


----------



## Darc (May 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I thought it was 4-6 weeks?



This, its minor recovery from this surgery.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

well if thats true he still has a chance at MiTB


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

yeah its 4-6 weeks, i thought it was the edge/cena neck surgery its minor


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez > Alex Riley


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2011)

How did he injure his neck? Dude does fuck up a lot of his spots consistently. Too bad he can't be more ground based but he's too goofy acting when he wrestles for it to be believable.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

truth last week, he hit that paydirt on the titantron, fucked jomo's neck up


----------



## Remyx (May 10, 2011)

I didn't know Ricardo Rodriguez was actually a wrestler until now.


----------



## SilverCross (May 10, 2011)

Still is a wrestler. I believe hes a masked wrestler at FCW?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 10, 2011)

he actually is quite good

I herd he'd be wrestlin if he lost weight and get a tan


----------



## Perverted King (May 10, 2011)

He used to wrestle as Chimera


----------



## RadishMan (May 10, 2011)

Yeah it seems easy to assume everyone involved is a trained and experienced wrestler.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

ricardo will turn on del rio sooner or later


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 10, 2011)

shining wizard!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 11, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> He used to wrestle as Chimera





He used the Chimaera gimmick in FCW briefly, but has now officially started working as Ricardo Rodriguez down there.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFWYQECfd-o[/YOUTUBE]



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Whoops. I forgot he got injured. Time to turn a couple of people.



Move either Chris Masters or Evan Bourne up. Masters has been ready for a main-event push for about a year now, and Bourne is more or less good enough to be in that position from an in-ring perspective.

It'll probably end up being Kofi Kingston, though.


----------



## Nathen (May 11, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> he actually is quite good
> 
> I herd he'd be wrestlin if he lost weight and get a tan


Wouldn't everybody?


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> truth last week, he hit that paydirt on the titantron, fucked jomo's neck up



Yeah, Truth is hilarious but even with 10 years of experience in the ring i wouldn't trust him with my body.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Wouldn't everybody?



nah, I mean we seen Shameus and Rikishi are totally 2 exception, so many others too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2011)

i actually like ricardo.. he has ring presence..


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2011)

Ricardo is cool


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 11, 2011)

Remyx said:


> I didn't know Ricardo Rodriguez was actually a wrestler until now.



Yeah, I was suprised too when he did that dropkick.


----------



## Darc (May 11, 2011)

So, the WM27 DVD edited out the boos directed at Cena 

I bet that's one reason they considered moving him to SD, cause it is taped and you can edit out all the boos you want and maybe when people watch it it'll sink in not to boo him anymore


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2011)

WWE needs to stop protecting wrestlers like that. If we don't like them we don't like them. Shit.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> So, the WM27 DVD edited out the boos directed at Cena
> 
> I bet that's one reason they considered moving him to SD, cause it is taped and you can edit out all the boos you want and maybe when people watch it it'll sink in not to boo him anymore



I read somewhe they just edited the boos for the gospel choir


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2011)

Where the hell do you guys FIND these things? 



FearTear said:


> I read somewhere they just edited the boos for the gospel choir



This makes more sense if it's true. For one, WWE usually takes hate that Cena gets and runs with it; they embrace that s--t. It helps further establish the "power through struggle" character his younger fans love so much about him, and they get to troll the hell out of the people who hate him, so I don't see them editing boos for him.

The choir thing on the other hand? That was rude, very rude; the little respect I usually have for the general pro-wrestling audience plummeted that night. I can see why WWE would edit that.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2011)

Why did they boo the choir anyway? I thought they were booing because it was Cena's theme they were playing but now i don't know.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2011)

Cuz they were unfortunate enough to be associated with Cena.

They just could've held their vitriol for when Cena actually showed his face is all I'm sayin' (in case there was any confusion).


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2011)

YOU CANT SEE ME, MY TIME IS NOW!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2011)

being decided whether next SD intro or theme for Wrestlemania 28


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 11, 2011)

Turns out Brett Dibiase wasn't cut after all.



> To follow up on an earlier report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Brett DiBiase (the younger brother of Ted Dibiase Jr.) has not been cut by WWE, but is now instead training to become a referee due to his lingering knee problems.


----------



## Vox (May 12, 2011)

They could do a totally wicked storyline with Ted if Brett becomes a ref.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 12, 2011)

Brett screwed brett


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2011)

-- As noted last night, Tyson Kidd was accompanied by SmackDown! head writer Michael Hayes at Tuesday night's WWE Superstars taping in Nashville, Tennessee. He faced Trent Barreta. It should be noted that WWE officials have discussed reviving the manager role for some heel performers who can't speak at a main event level.


morrison needs one


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2011)

Going to watch TNA tonite..or at least try to.


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Going to watch TNA tonite..or at least try to.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2011)

silver


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2011)

They never learn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2011)

this week's TNA is really something.. hope you enjoy it Raiden


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2011)

TNA still have Scott Steiner?...that would make me try it again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

I have read the smackdown spoilers....and uh....does it seem like we see the same smackdown every week or is it just me?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Cash (May 12, 2011)

wtttttfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2011)

Well, atleast their Anon GM storyline's got closure.

His "wrestling matters" speech was boss. If only it were true....
I wonder if it's a shot at WWE


----------



## Cash (May 12, 2011)

I was thinking it was a shot the whole time.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2011)

wow that was shocking...


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2011)

foley in charge.  Well  i enjoyed him as the comissioner.  Also did chyna look less manly than before


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well, atleast their Anon GM storyline's got closure.


Actually, it didn't. Foley's only the Network's representative, the Network head him/herself hasn't been revealed yet. He's basically Michael Cole.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> foley in charge.  Well  i enjoyed him as the comissioner.  Also did chyna look less manly than before



Looks like she's had some work done, so she's definitely prettier. Still not much to look at IMO though....



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Actually, it didn't. Foley's only the Network's representative, the Network head him/herself hasn't been revealed yet. *He's basically Michael Cole*.



Fuck you 

So this means that this tired rip-off of a tired subplot continues?
Wonderful.... I am curious as to why they even had it in the first place though, y'know Kayfabe wise. Just seems like it came outta nowhere. Any TNA followers that can help me out?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Fuck you






> So this means that this tired rip-off of a tired subplot continues?
> Wonderful.... I am curious as to why they even had it in the first place though, y'know Kayfabe wise. Just seems like it came outta nowhere. Any TNA followers that can help me out?


I think Bischoff brought it up first when he was forced to make a title match or something and then Sting started talking about them when he came back and won the title. So yeah, it basically did come out of nowhere. I guess it's just TNA's way of having a face-leaning neutral authority figure to counter the big heel group.


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

No one can say that Foley couldn't make Cole's gimmick incredibly likable.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> No one can say that Foley couldn't make Cole's gimmick incredibly likable.



You apparently haven't seen Foley in TNA. 

And Cole's not supposed to be likable in the first place.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 13, 2011)

Chris Masters has got to be in the top five workers in the WWE and if there's much of a question after his match against Drew McIntyre on Superstars, then you're smoking something. Holy shit what a match. He's gone from being just another gassed up meat head years ago to maybe the best working babyface they have on the roster, and thats without any form of character development too.

Anything less than 'awesome' isn't giving him nearly enough credit.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _wrasslin is srs bsns_


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2011)

here's some treat to you guys, just in case someone here hasnt seen it yet

The True Story of Wrestlemania DVD


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Chris Masters has got to be in the top five workers in the WWE and if there's much of a question after his match against Drew McIntyre on Superstars, then you're smoking something. Holy shit what a match. He's gone from being just another gassed up meat head years ago to maybe the best working babyface they have on the roster, and thats without any form of character development too.
> 
> Anything less than 'awesome' isn't giving him nearly enough credit.


Wait, Superstars is still on? Why the fuck hasn't my DVR been recording it lately? friend.


----------



## FearTear (May 13, 2011)

What TVPG?


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wait, Superstars is still on? Why the fuck hasn't my DVR been recording it lately? friend.



It was recently cancelled by WGN, so your DVR is still just fine. I think it still plays in International markets though. WWE.com uploads it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2011)

its also on youtube wwe channel


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> It was recently cancelled by WGN, so your DVR is still just fine. I think it still plays in International markets though. WWE.com uploads it if I'm not mistaken.



That would explain it. Oddly enough though, I saw a scheduled recording for it along with a duplicate a few days ago. When I cancelled the dupe, apparently the new ep disappeared, too.


----------



## Nathen (May 13, 2011)




----------



## SilverCross (May 13, 2011)

Superstars also runs on WWE's website, watched a match from it last night, Tyson Kidd had a good match, hope they let him keep the manager.


----------



## Remyx (May 13, 2011)

at Miz, looking like he's getting censored.


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

Remyx said:


> at Miz, looking like he's getting censored.



Wasn't Raven doing a nudist storyline before he left WWE? 

Or was that someone else?


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2011)

i dunno i don't remember.  Unfortunately the only nudist story line i remember is naked mideon ><


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2011)

kelly kelly's "striptease"


----------



## Darc (May 14, 2011)

Mark Henry & Sheamus = Chocolate Milk! Best new tag team.


----------



## Vox (May 14, 2011)

*AWWWESOOOME*​


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> i dunno i don't remember.  Unfortunately the only nudist story line i remember is naked mideon ><



All those awkward belly slaps.

My memory has been scarred.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> kelly kelly's "striptease"



The Kat wanted to strip and she actually did at Armageddon 1999.

Don't forget Royal Rumble 2000.............


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> i dunno i don't remember.  Unfortunately the only nudist story line i remember is naked mideon ><



That's who it was, Mideon. 

Oh, wait, now I remember.


----------



## b0rt (May 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> Mark Henry & Sheamus = Chocolate Milk! Best new tag team.



Chocolate Milk is part of the new wave of tag teams I'm sure.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 14, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> The Kat wanted to strip and she actually did at Armageddon 1999.
> 
> Don't forget Royal Rumble 2000.............


Sable also, though that wasn't really much of a striptease, I suppose.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 14, 2011)

Bryan vs Sin Cara was a pretty good match. Wonder if they'll give bryan a heel run.


----------



## Darc (May 14, 2011)

I think Chavo is going to fued with Sin Cara, couldn't take Bryan serious as a heel anyway, seems like he'd be like Tyson Kidd, all smiles with no real doucheness.

Edit: did Chavo get hair plugs? He was going bald last I saw


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 14, 2011)

Teddy Long is the god of tag team wrestling


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 14, 2011)

just watched SD for this week, that was an awesome show


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Vox said:


> *AWWWESOOOME*​



*"I came to play, there's a price to pay!
Time for you to get down on your knees...."*



I actually forgot Smackdown came on yesterday. I should fire up the DVR.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 14, 2011)

I hope to God Wade Barret drops the Inter belt at Sunday so he can move up to the main event, he already proved he can work well cause Smackdown really lacks top heels. Shaemus and Fudge man are not going to cut it, Wade is perfect.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> I think Chavo is going to fued with Sin Cara, couldn't take Bryan serious as a heel anyway, seems like he'd be like Tyson Kidd, all smiles with no real doucheness.
> 
> Edit: did Chavo get hair plugs? He was going bald last I saw



bryan can be a pretty good heel, check some of his days on ROH

He also needs the final countdown as his theme song, this current theme gets no pop.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2011)

No wonder WWE doesn't trust Christian with a brand, dude cuts the most generic promos. Geez.

I don't understand why the IWC gobbles his balls.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Yep, the promos this guy in my sig cuts are tons more original _and_ exciting 

Currently watching Cara vs Daniel Bryan. These guys have _*mad *_chemistry; awesome match. I can see Bryan going heel, he looked a lot like one during the match, but I like Chavo, so if Sin Cara ends up fueding with him I'd have no problem at all with it.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (May 14, 2011)

Like Krauser said, Bryan is a great heel. And he could be managed by his former trainer and mentor, Regal. 

But right know the best for him is to remain face. A feud with Barrett is pretty much a given at this point.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2011)

They will probably give the Intercontinental Championship to Ezekiel Jackson. Daniel Bryan has no chance to get that title with Zeke holding it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *"I came to play, there's a price to pay!
> Time for you to get down on your knees...."*
> 
> 
> ...





and cool, was a cool show 



Pervy Fox said:


> I hope to God Wade Barret drops the Inter belt at Sunday so he can move up to the main event, he already proved he can work well cause Smackdown really lacks top heels. Shaemus and Fudge man are not going to cut it, Wade is perfect.



I think he will, then Wade will lose and assume leadership of whole Corre or something



Krauser Joestar said:


> bryan can be a pretty good heel, check some of his days on ROH
> 
> He also needs the final countdown as his theme song, this current theme gets no pop.



his theme got too generic opera music for the audience, they dont care anymore



S.A.F said:


> No wonder WWE doesn't trust Christian with a brand, dude cuts the most generic promos. Geez.
> 
> I don't understand why the IWC gobbles his balls.



Christian needs to play with the crowd some more, I get how you have to do the match, but you need to get the crowd riled up or something



Shirker said:


> Yep, the promos this guy in my sig cuts are tons more original _and_ exciting
> 
> Currently watching Cara vs Daniel Bryan. These guys have _*mad *_chemistry; awesome match. I can see Bryan going heel, he looked a lot like one during the match, but I like Chavo, so if Sin Cara ends up fueding with him I'd have no problem at all with it.



yeah Sin Cara and Daniel Bryan is really good, main event is really cool too


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 14, 2011)

I expect to see Rey Mysterio-R-Truth, Chavo Guerrero-Sin Cara and Kharma vs. a random Diva (probably Eve or Kelly) added to the Over The Limit card within the next couple of weeks. Overall this looks like a pretty darn good show.

The only match I don't really care about is Jerry Lawler-Michael Cole at this point.




Michael Lucky said:


> Christian needs to play with the crowd some more, I get how you have to do the match, but you need to get the crowd riled up or something



Playing to the crowd is at an all time low these days (it's been dead on the Independents for years now) but Christian is basically one of the very few that does in anyway shape or form. The clapping of the hands anyone? Even some of the best/top workers in the company are guilty of not playing to crowd enough, but Christian certainly isn't on of them.

Frankly, it's not a talent issue with Christian. The dude is about as versatile as you can get.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I hope to God Wade Barret drops the Inter belt at Sunday so he can move up to the main event, he already proved he can work well cause Smackdown really lacks top heels. Shaemus and Fudge man are not going to cut it, Wade is perfect.


Wha?

Sheamus is miles better than Wade at this point in time. Better promo, better wrestler, pretty much better everything.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Playing to the crowd is at an all time low these days (it's been dead on the Independents for years now) but Christian is basically one of the very few that does in anyway shape or form. The clapping of the hands anyone? Even some of the best/top workers in the company are guilty of not playing to crowd enough, but Christian certainly isn't on of them.
> 
> Frankly, it's not a talent issue with Christian. The dude is about as versatile as you can get.



well, im not sure how to call it, i mean like how eddie keeps punching then he does some random stuff besides punching that gets the crowd behind him, like that dance, or austin, punch punch, putting up the finger then punch

something like that, I mean its like there's not much interaction with the crowd anymore and they're too busy playing out the script

it dont have to be blatant, just minor quirks like raising your hand or something, I mean its a live event, not just a soap opera

heck, even rocky shaking his foot or something is one of those simple examples, randy doing some snake stalking shit, or whatever, cuz honestly, christian is talented, and is so many things, he can really be big imho, but some ppl see him stale and incapable, cuz I mean, what does he do with the crowd? bounce around the ring? its like crowd reactions are dependent on the match alone, and yes, its been awesome, I have seen nothing but great matches with him lately, but try to add some _tangible_ character into it

I mean if that didnt count, Hogan, Rock and Austin wouldn?t have any selling point


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

basically, act out your character, Christian is stale to other people cuz his character is such a surversion of mr. generic, im sorry but really, when people say christian, what do most people think?

the brood? edge's partner?

if anything getting his dreams crushed is a much more tangible concept for people to handle and root for

and thats what I been saying before, it got heads turning


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wha?
> 
> Sheamus is miles better than Wade at this point in time. Better promo, better wrestler, pretty much better everything.



lol Im not saying Sheamus sucks, I like him and all but he just doesnt have the mic skills and leadership to be the top heel. They tried to make Sheamus a top heel on Raw to be wwe champion and look what happened, they cut him out so soon, same with Swagger when he was world champion. Wade has charisma and potential, thats why he needs a big push soon.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

^ have to agree with this one, Wade just has it, charisma, skills in mic

altho i'd prefer they both get built up, its 2 very distinct characters that's just so useful at times


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 15, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> ^ have to agree with this one, Wade just has it, charisma, skills in mic
> 
> altho i'd prefer they both get built up, its 2 very distinct characters that's just so useful at times



Thats what Im saying, Wade probably wont be world champ real soon but hopefully later this year or the next.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

wade drops title to zeke

goes to fight orton

loses

cody fights orton

wins

cody is fresh and everyone wants a "piece" of him 

so maybe we can get a bunch of people in the main event scene with maybe cody, barret, christian, orton, sheamus and sin cara

how's 6 man hell in a cell sound? could get some more eyes turning in

I wish SD was live, I dont wanna read spoilers anymore, they had great shows recently


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

that died due to the elimination chamber


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2011)

I always thought Wade and Sheamus would make a great tag team honestly.

Sheamus is better in the ring than Wade obviously but Wade's the better promo guy. And I think Wade's ceiling is higher - I can see him as top heel of a program (especially since he was on Raw last year) way easier than I can see Sheamus in that role.

Wade in the ring just has instant credibility for me. I don't know, it's hard to put my finger on, but the guy just screams main eventer, even if there are some areas he can definitely work on. He hasn't been wrestling particularly long so I'm willing to cut him a lot of slack.


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

i honesty dont like his finisher


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2011)

Who Wade's?

Can't say I like it much either. It looks... I dunno... clunky? Maybe if he fell with the opponent... although that'd probably mess up his neck.


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

yeah, something about i just dont like


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> that died due to the elimination chamber



I bet its gonna get even more attention


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

i wish

i kinda miss when wrestlers bleed it just adds something to matches that are meant to be "hardcore" like the JBL/Cena I Quit Match, im not talking tna where they do it every match

thats what i get for growing up during the AE


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 15, 2011)

lol, understandable, but really, I would mark out if they do that, I mean its just perfect, have Jinder Mahal fight Zeke for intercontinental title in the same card


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

this was awesomely brutal with no blood

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2RodG4bs-k[/YOUTUBE]

this one cant be copied ever again for obvious reasons

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-BfidfpY58[/YOUTUBE]

the last great i quit match imo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Tsx3SS5c8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (May 15, 2011)

Okay this is not an I Quit match, but still is a brutal, violent, spectacular match without blood:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5vJs2iyiQE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (May 15, 2011)

instead of an "I Quit" match, I was sort of hoping for a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> wade drops title to zeke
> 
> goes to fight orton
> 
> ...




i also found christian dry but damn 17 years?!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> lol Im not saying Sheamus sucks


I never said you did. 

 



> I like him and all but he just doesnt have the mic skills and leadership to be the top heel.


Disagree on the mic skills as he's shown more versatility than Wade has so far. Kinda lost me on the whole "leadership thing, though. Sheamus is better at every aspect of pro wrestling than Wade is and is a much easier sell as top heel than Wade is right now.



> They tried to make Sheamus a top heel on Raw to be wwe champion and look what happened, they cut him out so soon, same with Swagger when he was world champion.


Not really either of their faults that their first title reigns weren't any good.



> Wade has charisma and potential, thats why he needs a big push soon.


Meh, I'd rather see Wade make something of that potential before giving him any sort of big push. Agree the guy has something and has flashed on occasion, but the light hasn't come on yet.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 15, 2011)

I actually think Sheamus' true calling is as a baby-face. I expect to see him as a full-fledged baby-face within the next year.


----------



## b0rt (May 15, 2011)

I dunno Wade is nasty. a potential top heel of the industry altogether if they give him the right push. which I believe they are hurtinly trying to do.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 15, 2011)

'Pushes' don't dictate everything in Pro-Wrestling. It's how fast you progress (if at all), and if WWE feels the need to send you up the card. Wade Barrett has a ton of potential, is already pretty great on the mic and has a ridiculous amount of presence, so he's a no brainer to be a main-eventer if he ever comes full circle.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 16, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i also found christian dry but damn 17 years?!



he's lucky he even held it

I mean, there are alot of talented guys who I think never once held WWE/WHC despite years in servitude

shit happens, its just good business


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 16, 2011)

It looks like they're going out of their way to make Randy Orton-Christian a long drawn out feud, anyway. I don't necessarily think Christian (or Orton, for that matter) have to turn heel during it, but they've got the opportunity to write some pretty interesting television over the next couple of months.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 16, 2011)

ofc it can be good, and yeah no one has to turn heel or anything


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2011)

Chyna is now the most over wrestler in TNA.

I don't know whether to laugh, cry, facepalm or do all three at the same time.



> WWE CEO Vince McMahon is reportedly furious with TNA's signing of former WWE superstar Joanie "Chyna" Laurer. On Wednesday, Examiner's Michael Essany reported that Vince McMahon was considering inducting Chyna into the WWE HOF in 2012. On Thursday, Fight Sports Examiner was informed by a WWE source that there was definitely some rumblings within the WWE office over Chyna's arrival in TNA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chyna is now the most over wrestler in TNA.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh, cry, facepalm or *do all three at the same time.
> *



needs video of that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i4-27joFMGU[/YOUTUBE]

>Laycool on the list
>The Miz at #4
>Austin at #5


----------



## T.D.A (May 16, 2011)

The Rock is planned for Summerslam and Survivor Series.


----------



## Sugiru93 (May 16, 2011)

I heard Summerslam, but not Survivor Series.....


----------



## Nathen (May 16, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]i4-27joFMGU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> >Laycool on the list
> >The Miz at #4
> >Austin at #5


That list is.......Horrible


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Who cares about that shit
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm750_aP3WY[/YOUTUBE]

I smoke a conspiracy


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2011)

WWE's lists cannot still receive such reactions from the Internet, right? I mean, that's like someone expecting the tag division to make a 'comeback' or for Cena to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

R Truth is about to be main event tonight.

R Truth vs Batista Jr vs JoMo vs Drew Main event.


----------



## b0rt (May 16, 2011)

wait, what. the. fuck.

:|


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2011)

That list


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Yeah just start with john cena and get his part in the night done as soon as possible.


----------



## Gundam Meister (May 16, 2011)

Could i have link to a stream of tonights episode of RAW


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Nice video compilation.


----------



## Cooli (May 16, 2011)

Is it me or is the Kharma thing getting old? O:


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

She totally owned Kelly though. Defeating her with a finger.


----------



## sanx021 (May 16, 2011)

when's kharma going to beat kelly kelly


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2011)

It's you.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> when's kharma going to beat kelly kelly



She defeated her with a finger.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

2 weeks and she's doesn't serve much of a purpose. Just thrashing' b--ches indiscriminately. I see a lot of foreshadowing in the attacks, but otherwise, yeah it's getting kinda old.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 2 weeks and she's doesn't serve much of a purpose. Just thrashing' b--ches indiscriminately. I see a lot of foreshadowing in the attacks, but otherwise, yeah it's getting kinda old.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. I'm looking forward to her first actual match, but the gal ain't doing much. It's like E is all "here's a lady with a fanbase that we've acquired to put into the Divas division. We haven't really figured anything out with her yet but HEY LOOK, she's beating someone up again! Ain't she creepy?"


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2011)

Loool did they really skip to the commercials while Rey was waiting for Truth to show up?

   :rofl :rofl

It is like Cutting Edge guest showing up, grabs the Microphone, stares at Edge and then... when is just about to talk.... commercial break.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

"CALL DA COPS!"

Dat Truth


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 16, 2011)

Del Rio says America like Fez from That 70's Show.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

jerry is bitching cole


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

King makin' Cole his b--ch 

Too bad the only words he knows are "shut up", apparently.


----------



## Cooli (May 16, 2011)

When is Chris coming back?


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

probable around september o


----------



## Cooli (May 16, 2011)

That's soo long away D:


----------



## Cash (May 16, 2011)

whats the crowd saying?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> whats the crowd saying?



"Let's Go Cena"
"Cena Sucks"

A common chant whenever he's in the ring. John Cena buries his competition even when he isn't 

Speaking of the crowd, y'know what's been entertaining me this entire show? That small group of "referees" in the floor seats. Quite amusing.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

i noticed them too


once again overcoming to odds


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

that camera just bounced back


----------



## Cooli (May 16, 2011)

Miz is paying for that camera


----------



## kingbayo (May 16, 2011)

Miz - "I can ram you...again, and again and again...till you cant stand up"
lmfao, do they realize what they say at times , lls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

CENA IS SUPER MAN!!!!!


HE NO SOLD A PIPE!


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

you need a kryptonite pipe or a sledgehammer


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

Ruthless Agression Cena is always a joy to see. I wish he'd show that side more often. The Super Cena thing might be more bearable if he just got that angry more than once every 2 months



VastoLorDae said:


> CENA IS SUPER MAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> HE NO SOLD A PIPE!



Flimsy pipes are nothing to the impenetrable hide of Cena. Which is a shame for Miz, cuz judging from his speech he'll be looking to penetrate him the entire match.


----------



## Sugiru93 (May 16, 2011)

Please, that pipe looked like it was made of plastic. Atleast paint it to make it look like metal.....


----------



## Cooli (May 16, 2011)

It would be nice if Cena lost so he could go heel




But alas, that is just a boy's dream


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2011)

Bragging Rights got a namechange to WWE Uprising


----------



## Inugami (May 17, 2011)

LOL R-Truth is the black Scott Steiner on the mic!


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2011)

Swagger is such a jobber, i lol'd when Cole buried his ass on live tv.


----------



## Nathen (May 17, 2011)

$100 says Kharma will be jobbing by July


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> CENA IS SUPER MAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> HE NO SOLD A PIPE!



He's no sold pipes, sledge hammers, the punt, off screen stabbing.  Hell would even no sell a monster made of kryptonite.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2011)

He sells merchandise, which is more important.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> He sells merchandise, which is more important.



I have never seen him at a stand selling them. Thus he no sells them too.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> It would be nice if Cena lost so he could go heel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a rumor that creative was considering turning Cena at WM28 but the person that was strongly against the heel turn was Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> When is Chris coming back?



When will he save us?


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2011)

Jericho is too busy counting his money and appearing on shows to give a shit about wrestling.


----------



## Pilaf (May 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> It would be nice if Cena lost so he could go heel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be better if Cena realized he was a waste of potential and quit dragging the IQ of the average WWE event down by 30 points every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 17, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Jericho is too busy counting his money and appearing on shows to give a shit about wrestling.



What is this wrestling you speak of?


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2011)

Anyone here seen Sacrifice? I heard Chyna was showing some ring rust.


----------



## rdjonge (May 17, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Anyone here seen Sacrifice? I heard Chyna was showing some ring rust.




Cant wait for the new Botchamania to see that


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> I heard Chyna was showing some ring rust.



Hasn't it been like a decade since she was in a ring?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 18, 2011)

And she was awful to begin with.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2011)

She was good for a wwe diva. I had a guilty pleasure enjoying her awful feud with Jarrett over the IC title back in 99. 

Her best stuff was in DX and with Eddie.....when she wasn't wrestling.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 18, 2011)

Theirs plenty of Divas past and present that shit all over Chyna as a worker, even in her prime.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Hasn't it been like a decade since she was in a ring?



Yea, that's why I'm not really that surprised.



S.A.F said:


> She was good for a wwe diva. I had a guilty pleasure enjoying her awful feud with Jarrett over the IC title back in 99.
> 
> Her best stuff was in DX and with Eddie.....when she wasn't wrestling.



I thought the fued between her and Jericho was pretty decent.

Fucked her thumb up with that hammer.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Yea, that's why I'm not really that surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I barely remember it. Didn't she take the IC title from him too? 



In Brightest Day! said:


> Theirs plenty of Divas past and present that shit all over Chyna as a worker, even in her prime.



If you say so. Outside of Victoria, Jazz and Molly, Chyna shits on the majority of divas. Those silly flips don't do shit for me.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I do say so. 

Just because the current division isn't much to write home about (it's getting better, though) doesn't mean Chyna wasn't/isn't a clumsy, drugged up piece of crap. Layla, Kharma and Maryse kick ass, and they aren't the most athletically gifted people on the planet.

Now that I think about, bringing in Chyna was probably TNA's attempt at having their own Kharma (again). You'd think they would've gone for the much younger Aloisia/Isis the Amazon in that case.

Still waiting for TNA to pick up Serena Deeb too.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Even the worst wrestler in SHIMMER is better than Chyna ever was


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Never ending maaaatch...


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2011)

Bless the man for never giving up.


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan was almost too good. what a clinic!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2011)

thats the longest match I seen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

I read smackdown spoilers...and man am I glad. I can do some constructive with those two hours now.


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

someone should post the spoilers in a spoiler tag so I can save 2 hours also.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

well here is the gist of it. enjoy


*SMACKDOWN*

*Spoiler*: __ 




* Christian beat Sheamus by DQ. Mark Henry interfered. Randy Orton took his time, but made the save.

Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase came out. Cody got major heat for the paper bags when DiBiase said he represented Corpus Christi with a bag over his head.

* Ted DiBiase beat Trent Baretta.

Ezekiel Jackson came out and then The Corre followed. Teddy Long interrupted and made a six-man tag match.

* Kane, Big Show, and Ezekiel Jackson beat The Corre in a six-man tag.

* Brie Bella beat Natalya. Bella won with the X Factor. Kharma didn't show up, which upset the fans.

* Daniel Bryan beat Chavo Guerrero. A five minute match. Sin Cara came out and hit a huracanrana on Chavo after the match. It looked like they were setting up Sin Cara vs. Chavo for Over The Limit.

* Randy Orton beat Mark Henry by DQ. Sheamus interfered. Christian took his time before coming out and making the save.



Dark Match

* Randy Orton fought Christian to an apparent no-contest. The match ended in interference from Sheamus and Mark Henry.

Notes: Ernest notes that he's been going to shows for 21 years and this was "not the best show."

Biggest pops: Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Christian

Most heat: Michael Cole, Sheamus, Mark Henry


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2011)

How exactly did the draft helped Smackdown?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> How exactly did the draft helped Smackdown?



It helped solidify them as the D show. It helped log jam all the mid carders on raw to feed to cena as we saw with Jack Swagger.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> How exactly did the draft helped Smackdown?



Smackdown never benefits. It's just a placeholder for future Raw talent. Basically the next holding place after FCW for guys who either aren't being pushed or there simply isn't enough room on the longest running weekly episodic adventure comedic romantic sci-fi drama action soap opera entertaining entertainment series.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2011)

So I guess I'm the only one that finds SD more entertaining than Raw since the draft?


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2011)

SD has its charms with well placed matches more often taking place and overall relaxed mood of the show.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> well here is the gist of it. enjoy
> 
> 
> *SMACKDOWN*
> ...



A very ho hum episode compared to the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

not bad but good to know I wont have to spend a couple hours watching it and can do other things.


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Smackdown never benefits. It's just a placeholder for future Raw talent. Basically the next holding place after FCW for guys who either aren't being pushed or there simply isn't enough room on the longest running weekly episodic adventure comedic romantic sci-fi drama action soap opera entertaining entertainment series.



You see I don't understand why the WWE does that.  Smackdown is on a friday night.  Most people don't work the next day so why not try to push it as Raws equal, the fanbase is there afterall there is no reason for them not to try it.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like a shitty episode


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> You see I don't understand why the WWE does that.  Smackdown is on a friday night.  Most people don't work the next day so why not try to push it as Raws equal, the fanbase is there afterall there is no reason for them not to try it.



there trying to promote a fanbase that consists of Monday-Friday ppl who can siddown on a Monday night, relax, knowing they can watch somethin coo before going to work the next day kinda thing. logically speaking that is my honest opinion on that.

Friday's audince in WWE's mind I'm sure is more for teens and party/drunk ppl who wanna watch somethin and be entertained.

that is why I've also found SD more entertaining and laid back in am way.


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2011)

for some reason i cant stop  playing the nwo theme on yt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2011)

is it weird that tough enough is currently my favorite wwe programming? 

is it up for a second season?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that finds SD more entertaining than Raw since the draft?



It would be nice to know how you can. I certainly do not see it. They do practically the same thing every month. But now put a far less entertaining person as the face of smackdown to further drop it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that finds SD more entertaining than Raw since the draft?



I do, im actually looking forward to it every week now, and I rarely even look forward to anything on TV or something


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2011)

remember when they used to have main title matches on raw even if the champ one it made the suspense strong, that would help cena more even though we know he'll win


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> remember when they used to have main title matches on raw even if the champ one it made the suspense strong, that would help cena more even though we know he'll win



You and your fabled tales.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

So I just saw the WWE's top 10 trash talkers....the Miz, Laycool, and cm punk are on the list?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I just saw the WWE's top 10 trash talkers....the Miz, Laycool, and cm punk are on the list?



John Morrison should be on it. Dissing someone for drinking water is an insult of the highest order.


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You and your fabled tales.


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

OTL is barely more shilled than ER.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I just saw the WWE's top 10 trash talkers....the Miz, Laycool, and cm punk are on the list?



Miz was too high on the countdown. Obviously trying their best to make him look good.


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

from this user's sig from realwrestlecrap:
Link removed


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2011)

Not to be the debbie downer of the thread...but I have a hard time seeing creative writing stories for an entire year with the current RAW roster.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Morrison should be on it. Dissing someone for drinking water is an insult of the highest order.



I agree.



S.A.F said:


> Miz was too high on the countdown. Obviously trying their best to make him look good.



And thats why they added Laycool and Punk as well?



Raiden said:


> Not to be the debbie downer of the thread...but I have a hard time seeing creative writing stories for an entire year with the current RAW roster.



They want to make the Cena reign look good by feeding him all the young talent.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2011)

Zack's latest episode says his show is getting too big for Youtube.

Going to WWE.com... ehhh he had a good run.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Zack's latest episode says his show is getting too big for Youtube.
> 
> Going to WWE.com... ehhh he had a good run.



oh great....wwe writers will start writing the show for him.


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2011)

i hope not


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 19, 2011)

at least management gives a shit now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> at least management gives a shit now



The next Santino Marrella!?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

Watched Impact Wrestling or whatever the fuck they're calling it now. New look is decent, same ol' shit booking, though. X-Division means nothing, so I don't see why Bischoff really gives a damn about trying to kill it off. Someone should inform TNA/Impact Wrestling/Whatever the fuck they're called also that when you put in canned heat in post, you shouldn't really go to crowd shots showing everyone sitting on their hands doing nothing. 

Karen Jarrett reveal was hilarious and even Velvet stopped being horrible enough to be good in getting her from behind. Too bad she went back to being horrible in the handicap match, though. God, it seemed like that match was never gonna end. ODB makes a comeback apparently as a heel, but the crowd pops for her anyway and TNA edits in boos to cover it up. The 6-Knockout tag earlier in the show was pretty decent, though. Abyss/Kazarian was surprisingly not horrible, but the Bischoff match was, though. 

For a company that's been beating the "Wrestling Matters Here" bullshit for the last two weeks, there's been a shitload of talky segments on the TV shows and even on the freakin' PPV. God, I may have to kill someone if they keep up with this stupid "Everyone *must* mention the new slogan in EVERY FUCKING PROMO WEEK AFTER FUCKING WEEK. Ugh...


RAW actually hasn't been bad outside of the stinky Divas match, but even that had Kharma killing a Bella and teasing killing Kelly Kelly(who's miles better than Velvet Sky, that can't be stated enough). Cole/Lawler was blah. I'm sick of this feud and the only good thing that could come of this is if Lawler somehow never ends up commentating ever again. 

Del Rio was was good as usual, but it really needs to be put on the shelf for a while. Truth's promo was great and they may need to bump him up soon after the Miz feud is over with to capitalize on it. Nexus/ShoKane was awful. Cena/Swagger was fine, though Swagger almost spiked Cena with that spinebuster-y looking thing he was going for.

Miz's promo at the end was largely blah and I honestly thought Riley did much better than he did on the mic. Pains me to say this as a huge Miz fan, but I think he's kinda hitting the wall. Ending the Cena feud on Sunday and taking out of the major spotlight for a few months to recharge his batteries could be what he needs right now. Problem is, who does he feud with? Kofi again? Rey's tied up with Truth while Show and Kane are tagging. Maybe a returning Morrison or do you do Truth/Morrison and move Rey to Miz? They've also got some guys who could use some elevation to help fill out the midcard a bit better(Masters and Bourne) and probably a face turn(McIntyre). Trips and Taker probably aren't going to be back on TV again until they're ready to feud with each other again, so that's out. Sorry for the stream of consciousness thing, but it's almost 2 AM and my mind's racing right now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The next Santino Marrella!?



he almost won rumble


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


>



WTF :rofl .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## Cash (May 20, 2011)

wtf orton?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

Orton must've hit the bud a lil bit TOO hard before the tapings, I guess. :rofl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2011)

Oh I know....they are trying to give him personality.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


>


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2011)

Macho Man is dead?



Hope its a troll


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2011)

Damnit, that's just like...the shittiest news.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2011)

Perverted King said:


>



I can't breathe 



Darc said:


> Macho Man is dead?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its a troll



Aaaannd my mood plummets....

I don't like TMZ, but I don't think it's like them to lie. Man, heavy stuff if this is legit. Can't say I've seen many of his matches, but the guy was iconic enough where he's one of the first names that pop into my head when I think of wrestling (and Slim Jims).

Guy will be missed. Damn....


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2011)

WHY IS EVERYONE DYING LEFT AND RIGHT MORESO THAN USUAL?!?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2011)

He better get inducted in the Hall of Fame even though the HoF is a joke itself. 

Another legend is gone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

Man, fuck a bunch of these past couple of months. First, the fucking tornadoes, then one of UA players dies from an apparent OD, and now one of my favorite wrestlers ever is dead. Fuck, I was feeling all good and everything up until this broke. 

RIP to one of the greatest of all-time.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Slim Jims for the group in his honor.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7AtDarCLRWQ[/YOUTUBE]

R I P


----------



## SilverCross (May 20, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]34UiNWiNFoc[/YOUTUBE]

One of my all-time favorite wrestling moments EVER.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkRj1aDNw4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Not going to cry...not going to cry...

DAMMIT! Whose else will you find that can crush chips with that much passion and fury! 

This Monday's episode have better hold a worthy tribute.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yC58TAVprS4[/YOUTUBE]

Seeing this when you're 11 years old = TERRIFYING.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaK3hEJiX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 20, 2011)

The Madness will live forever.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 20, 2011)

Damn....RIP to the Macho King. I let out a huge gasp when I heard the news. The business don't make em like they use to, that's for sure. Hopefully Vince inducts him into the HOF next year. There BETTER be a tribute video on smackdown tonight. Hell, it oughta be one on RAW next week also. I think Savage has been underappreciated over the years. He's one of the most recognizable characters in pw history, but he hasn't really gotten the accolades and recognization that he deserves by Vince and the E. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 20, 2011)

R.I.P. Macho Man


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2011)

So.....are we seriously feeding Cena all of the interesting talent?  Effing LOL so glad I am missing these last few weeks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2011)

Fuck Cena. 

Give the belt to the Macho Man forever.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

RIP Macho Man. Tragic day in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Cooli (May 20, 2011)

Henry went heel?


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Henry went heel?


turned on Cena.


----------



## Cooli (May 20, 2011)

When?

What does that have to do with him attacking Christian?


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

he is on SD. Cena on RAW. Heel attack face.

it was a lazy turn as u can see.


----------



## Cooli (May 20, 2011)

Very lazy.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

there was absolutely no build-up. 6 man tag match on raw with face SD team containing Christian, Cena and Henry. Ending sequence saw Henry turn on Cena to let heels RAW win.

Only reason outside of kayfaybe was that they wanted Cena back on RAW so they let RAW win that much and since they want to keep Cena strong and Cena's (and Christian's) heel opponenets at Extreme Rules is already in that match, they turned Henry.


----------



## Zabuza (May 20, 2011)

Can you guys upload that image again I can't see it 

I just saw Randy Orton jumping like crazy somewhere else


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2011)

Randy Savage...


And just when Vince was starting to forgive him for fucking an underage Stephanie ALLEGEDLY.


A true original. A supremely talented baseball player (nearly to the MLB level), a man that did an unthinkable thing in the late-70's by starting a rogue promotion and aggressively advertising it, and went on to define an era. In the process, participated in what has been considered the safe choice for greatest match of all time.


----------



## Legend (May 20, 2011)

macho man


----------



## Cooli (May 20, 2011)

He fucked Steph?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 20, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> there was absolutely no build-up. 6 man tag match on raw with face SD team containing Christian, Cena and Henry. Ending sequence saw Henry turn on Cena to let heels RAW win.
> 
> Only reason outside of kayfaybe was that they wanted Cena back on RAW so they let RAW win that much and since they want to keep Cena strong and Cena's (and Christian's) heel opponenets at Extreme Rules is already in that match, they turned Henry.



WWE needed another heel on SmackDown quickly and Mark Henry fit that bill perfectly. It wasn't lazy, just rushed.


RIP Macho Man. Truly one of (if not THE) best all round workers the WWE have ever had, at any stage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaUx99Z_J50&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

Maybe that's appropriate term.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2011)

Just read the news on Macho


----------



## Pilaf (May 20, 2011)

Cooli said:


> He fucked Steph?



He must have been really fucking drunk. She looks like a horse. That's one more reason more of these guys should take a cue from CM Punk


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2011)

lol mark henry.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuck Cena.
> 
> Give the belt to the Macho Man forever.



This in so many ways.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2011)

Randy Savage saved humanity


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JsdDCq1-I8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke7PGpUKZa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> He must have been really fucking drunk. She looks like a horse. That's one more reason more of these guys should take a cue from CM Punk



pfffft, yeah right!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqUWWneDU6g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

Man this was on ESPN....RIP Randy Savage....oh yeah....I can dig it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about Randy Savage. RIP Randy, The Macho Man will always live on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

....dammit I hope I did not recently rep you.....I did.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2011)

R.I.P Randy Savage 

The beat goes on.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2011)

They didn't bring back all his money.


----------



## sanx021 (May 21, 2011)

Bet Mr perfect was there waiting for him


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2011)

RIP Randy


----------



## b0rt (May 21, 2011)

RIP Randy Savage. will be missed fo sho. one of my early favorite wrestlers when I was a kid.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2011)

So, the Stephanie rumor is one of the most firmly entrenched IWC rumors that exist. I have no idea when it started, who started it, or who even promulgated it. But like most IWC rumors, it's ludicrousness is the reason it's thrived for so long.

The basic story is pretty straightforward: Randy disappeared from WWF so suddenly, and was treated as a non-entity for so long, because Vince found out that he did something wildly inappropriate with a inappropriately aged Stephanie. I think she must have been maybe 16 at the time.


Randy would never have even considered something like that (Jerry, on the other hand...), and I doubt a teenaged Stephanie was pushing ringhands out of the way to rip off Randy's technicolor ring outfits, but it's outlandish enough to be funny, like all great rumors.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2011)

It twas the birth and origin of "LOL I'll pretend you said 18"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2011)

Jove said:


> So, the Stephanie rumor is one of the most firmly entrenched IWC rumors that exist. I have no idea when it started, who started it, or who even promulgated it. But like most IWC rumors, it's ludicrousness is the reason it's thrived for so long.
> 
> The basic story is pretty straightforward: Randy disappeared from WWF so suddenly, and was treated as a non-entity for so long, because Vince found out that he did something wildly inappropriate with a inappropriately aged Stephanie. I think she must have been maybe 16 at the time.
> 
> ...


This right here pretty much kills the "Savage fucked Stephanie" rumor for me:

[YOUTUBE]N8dB6ISezuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 21, 2011)

Jay Lethal posted the following poem, that he wrote, on his Twitter today:



> "You inspired me more than this world will ever know. Enjoy.
> 
> You were a tower of power that was too sweet to be sour,
> You were funky like a monkey every minute of every hour.
> ...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Ummm, I use to be a big fan of wrestling. when I turned 12 I grew out of it. Now I want to get back in it how would I do that.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 21, 2011)

By watching the Television shows?

WWE RAW is on Monday, WWE SmackDown is on Friday and if you're really desperate, TNA Impact Wrestling is on Thursday.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2011)

Jay Lethal needs to be back in Impact.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2011)

You get back into it by buying a Randy Savage DVD. Oh and get some old rasslemanias, Eddie and Bret's DVDs too while you're at it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> By watching the Television shows?
> 
> WWE RAW is on Monday, WWE SmackDown is on Friday and if you're really desperate, TNA Impact Wrestling is on Thursday.



But I don't know any of the story lines.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2011)

Ain't hard to piece together really. They don't even have very much in story-lines going on right now because of the recent draft. The fights tomorrow are just different versions of "I don't like you, so let's fight."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> But I don't know any of the story lines.


Well, they're gonna be wrapping up a couple of things at the PPV hopefully, so you can basically start fresh on Monday. Plus, they recap damn near everything numerous times as it is and you can come here and ask questions about whatever is confusing you.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> But I don't know any of the story lines.



Don't bother watching Impact...lol


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 21, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Jay Lethal needs to be back in Impact.



Why would Jay Lethal go back to that awful company when WWE are currently looking for dudes exactly like him? WWE are so determined to sign young guys with potential right now that they've almost stopped signing Independent wrestlers over the age of 30 all together. Seriously.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> But I don't know any of the story lines.



Only one proper way to find out. Watch the shows. Once you sit down and get back into the groove it won't be hard to get settled back in. Besides it's summer and this is usually where the Mania Rematch Feuds end and they start new angles and stuff.

Plus it's 2011. There's an endless supply of websites to get caught up on what happened... plus there's this thread.

If you want to get back into the swing of things, it starts by turning on the TV.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

I see this pic in a thread in punchsport pagoda section in somethingawful forums:

Can anyone identity the person?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 21, 2011)

> The following was issued by Ring of Honor today.
> 
> RING OF HONOR ANNOUNCES SALE TO SINCLAIR BROADCAST GROUP
> 
> ...



Interesting news.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Anyone have a stream ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Why would Jay Lethal go back to that awful company when WWE are currently looking for dudes exactly like him?



Because they haven't signed him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 22, 2011)

3-4 months on the Independents + an eventual WWE contract >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2011)

Oooooooooooh shiiiiiiit.  ROH got sold.  Please let this be as awesome as it sounds it may be.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> 3-4 months on the Independents + an eventual WWE contract >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA.



Vince is a funny guy...I don't know if he would like Lethal...

The copying Ric thing worked because everyone knows and loves Ric. Hogan is in TNA. Who is there to copy?


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2011)

The problem is lethal is black


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

lol he could go heel

as booker t


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2011)

He could always try Japan. Worked wonders for MVP. Lethal was released from TNA right? Odds are they'll sign him back eventually. Of course if he did get a WWE deal then TNA would really want him...


----------



## Heloves (May 22, 2011)

I just saw Jeff Jarret and Goldberg


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

......where?


----------



## Heloves (May 22, 2011)

it's a Mexican Wrestling show...  Triple AAA  ..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Oooooooooooh shiiiiiiit.  ROH got sold.  Please let this be as awesome as it sounds it may be.



Yea right about now, this sounds to good to be true. Hope all works out for the best.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOKAVPYZOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOKAVPYZOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



If you listen closely, after Batista replies at the kid there's a man who yells "I love you Batista!"


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

So how bout that stream site


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So how bout that stream site



Dat would be quite nice to have


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

Stream!?!?


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Here comes PPV 
Can't wait for Truth battle of Conspiracy.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

I have a stream(as always), hope someone hits me with some green, nah mean

here u go homies:

Link removed


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

why did they have to go through all that work to try to make the main event look any decent.´
everyone knows the main event will be the worst and obvious match of the night.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

TRUTH


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> TRUTH



First they stole his Spot to face Cena now his Parking Spot.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Server not found

Edit: 'Clicks refresh'

Okay, now its working.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

R-Truth needs the win here, Mysterio is established already, unless Truth loses and complains about a conspiracy and the ref being against him.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

Kagekatsu - Did u try clicking link 2 in the stream? Im on link 2 and its fine, sometimes it switches if it goes out.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

holy shit Truth won, good shit WWE, this man his getting heat and hype


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

at Cole with the fish.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

at Booker T face while Cole was explaining his foot and fish adventure.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Thats My Boy'


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

Cole is such a douche to Booker


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Cole: Hey Booker... Booker
Booker: What?

Cole: Did you ever win a match at Wrestlemania?
Booker:... Yeah.


Cole: So did I.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

The Reason I love Cole..Although His Foot Disturbed Me


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

I want corre to start wearing suits


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

So, I just calculated the amount of wrestling time WreslteMania had vs Extreme Rules, and it came down to WrestleMania having

102 Minutes and 2 Seconds of Match time.

Extreme Rules had 97 Minutes and 54 Seconds of Match time.

Keep in mind, WrestleMania is an entire HOUR longer.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

I love Punk


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I want corre to start wearing suits


 That would be Interesting


Shirker said:


> I love Punk



 Him Being Nexus Leader was the best thing to happen!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

What's with the Lights WWE set-up?
Looks quite dark.


----------



## Jade (May 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> What's with the Lights WWE set-up?
> Looks quite dark.


It's part of WWE's gimmick with Sin Cara.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> What's with the Lights WWE set-up?
> Looks quite dark.



That's how the ring looks everytime Sin Cara fights.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> That's how the ring looks everytime Sin Cara fights.



Guess I just never noticed.

Well thanks.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

LOL looks like they botched La Mistica.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday dunno how to Sin Cara?



Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> That would be Interesting



kinda reminds me of Evolution really


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

I dunno if I want a Christian heel turn right now, I also want him to be a face, maybe a face that acts like a hell but no tween


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Kay Faraday dunno how to Sin Cara?
> 
> 
> 
> kinda reminds me of Evolution really



 Now that i think about it...Your right


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Now I remember why I hate streams


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> Now that i think about it...Your right



I mean it kinda fits very well tbh, plus it would refresh them to being the staple heel stable on SD

Wade is British H


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Lol Angry Kane at Fake Rapture


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Now I remember why I hate streams



Its working great over here.

Also plz plz plz don't let Show n Kane drop the titles just for one of them to feud with Alberto, it be so lame of a drop down for him


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

depends how they do it



Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> Lol Angry Kane at Fake Rapture



funny how we jokin about that how Randy Savage fought Jesus off


----------



## Jade (May 22, 2011)

Batista chants


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

OMG Batista chants at Mason LMFAO, how do the commentators ignore that hahaha


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> depends how they do it
> 
> 
> 
> funny how we jokin about that how Randy Savage fought Jesus off



 Oh my


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> OMG Batista chants at Mason LMFAO, how do the commentators ignore that hahaha



Maybe the WWE doesn't want them to acknowledge someone who doesn't work for them?


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Maybe it's cause I'm on my ps3, but the damn pop ups and advertisements are getting on my nerves


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> Oh my



I mean since it was put off as a rapture joke and stuff


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

"Another boring divas match I have to sit through tonight"

Cole says what we're all thinking

And is that Nunzio?


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

I bet Kharma will show up.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

Kharma save us!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Surprised Kharma didn't show up.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I bet Kharma will show up.



UGUEVIQVFFDYDFYVFPGIOH!!!!!!  She didnt show up


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

REALLY want Christian to win.

But in all likelihood, a "I really hate Randy Orton" rant is going to come up in less than twenty minutes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

inb4 RKO out of fucking nowhere


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Great match so far.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

this submission


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

what the fuck was that move?


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Orton with the Shoot Sharper!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

That submission looked... wtf was that?


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Walls of Jericho Inverted?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Lol nearly a Dejavu.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

He almost jumped into it again


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Nice fake out


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Orton with the Shoot Sharper!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Orton's moves of doom incoming.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

Randy's submission requires him to kneel next time and iit starts looking very gay

btw this match is actually really very exciting


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

I'm really liking this match.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

No way


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Randy Orton and Christian are mocking John Cena and Miz main event.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

The fuck still not 3?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

That spit on Christians lip Was nasty when he first Tried to do that spear,i like cant Take him seriously untill He wipes it off


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Sick RKO nice.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Man what a Match.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Here comes Jerry Cole match


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

hahahaha this thread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE

what a shitty predictable ending awful booking


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Dammit 


Christian heel turn?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Here comes Jerry Cole match



Gosh how I pray that Jerry wins.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

It was a great match. I can't remember a "top face vs top face" match this good in a while.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

A Random RKO,of course


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

RKO = Random KO
Happens out of nowhere.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Time to sit back and watch Cole and Jerry epic match with the best commentary of the night.

Lol they even made a flashback PV thing for this


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2011)

So can we say Christian officially got screwed over?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Here Come the Kissing Feet Match


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

. Well, at this point, me ranting about how much I hate Randy Orton is only redundant.

Have to admit, that's a Match of the Year contender there.

Least they didn't turn Christian heel because of it.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

It was a great match. Only JOMO could top it.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So can we say Christian officially got screwed over?



 I APPROVE!


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

Almost a  five star match...and now it comes Cole's pos match


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Man, this PV video


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Bah.Cole's foot.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

I will miss Cole / Jerry rivalry after this night.

*NOT*


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Aug... I'm split... that was a *hell* of a freakin' match but...ugh...poor Christian 

Cole & Jerry next. For the love of God, WWE, no more raping of King's character. F--king give him this one!


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Don't make Jerry lose


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Yeah Jerry should win.
Hopefully.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

The fact their giving this match a video package makes me wonder if Creative is subconsciously knowing how ridiculous this feud this.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

50$ Cole tries to chicken out.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Lol Cole is already trolling and the match hasn't started yet.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

did I spy a uMo sign?


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Cole bullshittin his way out?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> It was a great match. Only *JOMO* could top it.



Lol, JoMo is trash.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

He wants his Foot in his Mouth?


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Mouth disease.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

The fuck am I watching?


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Oh my god epic Referee.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> 50$ Cole tries to chicken out.



Someone owes this man $50.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Ref is Epic.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Referee trollin' the Cole


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Did you see the smile in his face!!!?????


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

I love that Ref


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

That referee made the PPV.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

What did ref do? Stream froze for a moment


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Did you see the smile in his face!!!?????



Screencap please.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2011)

Make up department went over the top on that foot.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Gross.



> What did red do? Stream froze for a moment



He tore the Doc's Note on that cole can't compete due to his Foot's infection


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

That Gave me a good Laugh 

 That Foot made me Go blind,Freakin forgot how Discusting it would look.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Eve?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Someone send Kharma on Cole's ass.:WOW


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Sweet, sweet syrupy justice


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Cole messed up when he dissed Swag


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

NOT THE COLE MINE!


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Is it just me or was King staring at Eve's Ass?


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Who wouldn't stare?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## sanx021 (May 22, 2011)

BRET HART NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

OMG!!! BRET!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2011)

An excuse to bring Bret Hart. Nice work WWE.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

holy shit something good come from this crap feud!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

DAT HIT MAN!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

I'm actually a bit gobsmacked.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Who wouldn't stare?



 I think im going to go Fap to Eve Tonight


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2011)

ALL HAIL THE KING


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

While in SS, nice


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Well, that was cathartic.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> I think im going to go Fap to Eve Tonight



You're not the only one


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

So what's next?


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So what's next?



Cena wins lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So what's next?



Just Cena and Miz now.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Main Event, I believe


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

I want Miz to win. He said he has a way no one has seen before to make Cena say I Quit.

What if he threatens a fan, and forces Cena to say I Quit or he will throw the fan off the stage? Then Cena says I Quit, and Miz does it anyways!

Planted fan, obviously, but it'd work.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

So, if I'm guessing this match right, Miz will have Riley hold some fan or one of Cena's family members hostage as a threat to hurt them if he doesn't say I quit. Do it WWE 

EDIT: ME AND SCOTT ON THE SAME PAGE HOLY SHIT, SAME TIME POSTED THAT LOL


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I want Miz to win. He said he has a way no one has seen before to make Cena say I Quit.
> 
> What if he threatens a fan, and forces Cena to say I Quit or he will throw the fan off the stage? Then Cena says I Quit, and Miz does it anyways!
> 
> Planted fan, obviously, but it'd work.



That'd actually would be pretty clever.

Since this WWE Creative we're talking about, it would never happen.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> So, if I'm guessing this match right, Miz will have Riley hold some fan or one of Cena's family members hostage as a threat to hurt them if he doesn't say I quit. Do it WWE
> 
> EDIT: ME AND SCOT ON THE SAME PAGE HOLY SHIT LOL



I hope so to be honest after all his talk.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Fan involvement is so dirty. DO IT!!!!!!!!! 



Though I think miz will just double team since no dq


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

aug, spoilers... I never thought of that possibility. Now I'm gonna be expecting it! Eff you guys


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

All the kiddie fangirl screams 



What is the mustang there for?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> aug, spoilers... I never thought of that possibility. Now I'm gonna be expecting it! Eff you guys



Don't get your hopes up.

I am obviously not trying to tempt fate, honest.


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> So, if I'm guessing this match right, Miz will have Riley hold some fan or one of Cena's family members hostage as a threat to hurt them if he doesn't say I quit. Do it WWE
> 
> EDIT: ME AND SCOTT ON THE SAME PAGE HOLY SHIT, SAME TIME POSTED THAT LOL



It's happen before with The Rock and Triple H. Kane grabbed Chyna, and Triple H quit the match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Miz is gonna pull a Rock from 99 Royal Rumble


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

The Fuck Miz?


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Oh. So called it


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Why the hell do they still carry that briefcase around...?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

So I guess Cena will be beaten up for 20 minutes before transforming into SuperCena and beating Miz, defying the odds

ORIGINAL BOOKING


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Why the hell do they still carry that briefcase around...?



Clearly to hit Cena in the head with 

Or for when Miz wins the title back.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So I guess Cena will be beaten up for 20 minutes before transforming into SuperCena and beating Miz, defying the odds?



Do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So I guess Cena will be beaten up for 20 minutes before transforming into SuperCena and beating Miz, defying the odds?



Unprecedented s--t, mang


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Kick 'em in the nuts Cena!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

"You hit like a girl"


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Gotta admit, that was funny


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Don't tell me Miz is gonna use the Cars.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Poor Cena


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

AA off car again?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> AA off car again?



That would be gay


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Cena doesn't sell? My ass....

Gnarly lookin' welts BTW. Miz is puttin' on a clinic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Nothing but woman and children cheering Cena on


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

"You got a leather strap but no nuts."


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

"leather strap" ? 



It's official. Miz likes spanking other men


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2011)

I want Zack Ryder to save Cena by taking out Alex Riley making it 1v1 


Do it WWE. Ryder has been seen with Cena the last few weeks. It'd be awesome for Ryder to be Cena's sidekick like Riley is Miz's.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I want Zack Ryder to save Cena by taking out Alex Riley making it 1v1
> 
> 
> Do it WWE. Ryder has been seen with Cena the last few weeks. It'd be awesome for Ryder to be Cena's sidekick like Riley is Miz's.



Now that, I actually think can happen.


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I want Zack Ryder to save Cena by taking out Alex Riley making it 1v1
> 
> 
> Do it WWE. Ryder has been seen with Cena the last few weeks. It'd be awesome for Ryder to be Cena's sidekick like Riley is Miz's.



This would def help put him over even more hardcore. Was thinking that earlier.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Homoerotisism and Passion of the Christ is not PG WWE


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Ref down is always a sign for something to occur.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Oh boy here we go

Mighty Morphin Super Cena


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I want Zack Ryder to save Cena by taking out Alex Riley making it 1v1
> 
> 
> Do it WWE. Ryder has been seen with Cena the last few weeks. It'd be awesome for Ryder to be Cena's sidekick like Riley is Miz's.



That... would be awesome


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Hurry up and Hulk out Cena


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

this Match is Funny


----------



## Heloves (May 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3NKR72X3Pk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 

Learn from this new generation of wrestlers


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Miz gettin' fined


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Jade (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Lol i knew the Miz would do that


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Miz trollin with prerecorded messages?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Miz trollin with prerecorded messages?





.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

*edit* goddammit WWE


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

What happened!?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

And here is SuperCena.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Miz gettin' fined



Had to leave for a moment, what happened?


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Referee been pwnin' beches all night long


----------



## Darc (May 22, 2011)

that ending... wow :/


----------



## Jade (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

Really WWE?


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Had to leave for a moment, what happened?



He socked Cena right in the head with a steel chair.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Lol. Belt to the face


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Had to leave for a moment, what happened?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Miz tried to trick the ref into believing Cena says he quit by a recorded message from Riley's Phone.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

I guess my stream is slower than the rest here.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Miz quit like a baby


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Thank god i didn't pay for this shit


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

Refresh.

So, Cena wins, Orton wins. Status Quo is God again.

How long until ROH can present some competition?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

I am surprised some ya even streamed it. I did not bother...and going by the results....glad i did not.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

I'm happy Miz lose, now gtfo and let the heels that are entertaining on both mic and ring have a shoot. ADR and Punk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I'm happy Miz lose, now gtfo and let the heels that are entertaining on both mic and ring have a shoot. ADR and Punk.



You mean feed to Cena and his reign.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

Now it's JoMo's turn? 


Or will he go after Truth as well?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2011)

I wouldnt agree with Cena losing that way too anyways, total waste imo

how about if someone did Ministry Undertaker type of ordeal where they kidnap his family or something, show it on titantron during his match, make him quit


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

I honestly would not be surprised if Cena beats the MiTB winner as well.

Booking team is going to want to give him an unbearably long title reign just so they can hype up Rock-Cena next year.

The very fact they want to make the title belt a factor is especially  worthy. If it isn't already without much of its previous value now, it is.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You mean feed to Cena and his reign.



One problem I have with this thread is peeps seem to focus more on the results than the actual show that led to it.

Even if the competition's being "fed" to the big 2, Orton/Christian proved that it can atleast be entertaining to watch. Not too much to ask that some better heels start fueding with Cena.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2011)

Only real thing on my mind about what happened during this PPV is where the fuck is Kharma.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

So, how long until we get a Photoshop edit of Cena on the Cross, and Miz and Riley decked out in Roman centurion gear looking on?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> *I honestly would not be surprised if Cena beats the MiTB winner as well.*
> 
> Booking team is going to want to give him an unbearably long title reign just so they can hype up Rock-Cena next year.
> 
> The very fact they want to make the title belt a factor is especially  worthy. If it isn't already without much of its previous value now, it is.



 Yes after a hard fought battle Cena is down on his knees in a bloody mess. Out comes the Big Show who had easily won the money in the bank match with minimum damage done to him. He cashes in the money in the bank to challenge Cena for the title. As Cena struggles to get back to his feet the bell rings. The Big Show charges Cena, but he gets caught by Cena and one AA later cena pins Big Show for the 1,2,3. Afterwords he celebrates as if he was never in 2 matches.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You mean feed to Cena and his reign.



I don't care if they lose to him, they can carry Cena back to entertaining matches...Miz bores me to the death in the ring,and this comes from a fan of him..only on the mic of course.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I don't care if they lose to him, they can carry Cena back to entertaining matches...Miz bores me to the death in the ring,and this comes from a fan of him..only on the mic of course.



I am sorry...but I see no good entertaining chemistry between Punk/Cena or ADR/Cena. None at all.


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry...but I see no good entertaining chemistry between Punk/Cena or ADR/Cena. None at all.



On the ring I find weird you doubt about them, on the mic Punk can deliver, now ADR/Cena on mic, well I have doubts too but lets wait for it because it looks like that one comes.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2011)

ADR/Cena feud looks more likely. Punk got buried by Orton for three months, needs to put the kill order on New Nexus and start building up some credibility in singles.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> how about if someone did Ministry Undertaker type of ordeal where they kidnap his family or something, show it on titantron during his match, make him quit



How about actually being beaten cleanly and quitting because he couldn't take anymore punishment instead of being beaten for 99% of the match pull out 2 moves and win.

Seriously WWE needs to tell the kids to fuck off and stop pushing this super cena crap.  The guy (well the writers with stories around him) destroyed any good thing going. Nexus, new Nexus, miz.  Hell even before that it is like he would no sell a nuclear explosion in the arena that kills everyone in a 100 mile radius.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 23, 2011)

I hope John Cena squashes John Morrison in 15 seconds with the '5 moves of doom' and for once *actually* buries someone (No, not the IWC's definition of 'buried'. Where a young top heel loses in a very competitive match with THE biggest name in Pro-Wrestling today, only for the IWC turn around and say "WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE SHOULD HAVE WON CLEAN!!!!!!!).

It would both A. Be appropriate for Morrison's level of ability and B. Be awesome as far as a typical IWC shit-storms go, like the reaction from the majority of you guys here and in countless other Internety places today; only the volume turned waaaaaaaaaaay up. That'd put a big smile on my face. This is moderately funny, though.


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2011)

Won't be as awesome to see as if Taker tapped to Cena at Mania though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, that'd be great too. Not that I have anything against 'Taker or anything, of course.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 23, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Won't be as awesome to see as if Taker tapped to Cena at Mania though.



This would make more sense if Cena faced Rock @WM27 and went for Taker's streak in Miami. Besides who in their right mind wants to see The Nose/Taker III?

It made NO sense at all to book for Cena/Rock before WM27 and have the match all the way to next year.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

i'd love to see a John "Jesus Christ" Cena pic for lulz



Nemesis said:


> How about actually being beaten cleanly and quitting because he couldn't take anymore punishment instead of being beaten for 99% of the match pull out 2 moves and win.
> 
> Seriously WWE needs to tell the kids to fuck off and stop pushing this super cena crap.  The guy (well the writers with stories around him) destroyed any good thing going. Nexus, new Nexus, miz.  Hell even before that it is like he would no sell a nuclear explosion in the arena that kills everyone in a 100 mile radius.



speaking from what I think WWE's point of view:

cuz it would be a dent to an otherwise seemingly credible character to kids

it makes money and money covers cost of operation

im not sure if it'll ruin cena's character tho, depends how they do it tho if they want it cleanly

imho him being beaten on a last man standing match cleanly would be safer and would actually allow another talent to exemplify dominance and engrave that to his character, I doubt the "Cena" character is beyond repair from such a minuscule bump, I mean ppl get KO'd anyways

and if that Taker gig is done, the character doing that would obviously be of benefit and would likely receive a greater attention

but giving up, maybe if he's having a heel turn, I see no point ruining a character that makes money

just like your point with Nexus, I totally disliked how it was handled that way, they totally ruined them, but there's no point in wanting ruin to another character for being the catalyst in which the nexus burial occurred

just some 2 cents if I we're WWE

i'd still prolly do the Taker gig tho, it gets ppl talking that your some badass friend who takes things too far


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

speaking of main event matches, I kinda wish an IronMan match would happen someday, someone very athletic ofc


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

Cena and Orton won't be losing the belts for a long time

It's no coincidence they won them after WWE saw their ratings were going downhill


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

well ofc, the bsns is about selling a product


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 23, 2011)

Quick 'n' dirty thoughts since I'm tired as hell:

- Truth's promo made me laugh. Match with Rey was okay.

- Jackson/Barrett was slow as shit and boring.

- Sin Cara/Chavo was really bad.

- Couldn't hear Del Rio's promo due to the fuckheads from the local promotion down here having to pimp their shit over the speakers at Hooters. 

- Tag Title match was a yawner.

- Divas Title match was... a Divas Title match. It was better than the handicap Knockout match on Impact, but that's about all the good I can really say about it. 

- World/WWE Title matches were easily the best matches on the entire show.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> - World/WWE Title matches were easily the best matches on the entire show.



pretty appropriate huh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if it is saying much though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 23, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> pretty appropriate huh?


Yeah, it is, isn't it? 

I thought Truth/Rey and Sin Cara/Chavo could've been better than what they were, but yeesh...


----------



## Cash (May 23, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> How about actually being beaten cleanly and quitting because he couldn't take anymore punishment instead of being beaten for 99% of the match pull out 2 moves and win.
> 
> Seriously WWE needs to tell the kids to fuck off and stop pushing this super cena crap.  The guy (well the writers with stories around him) destroyed any good thing going. Nexus, new Nexus, miz. * Hell even before that it is like he would no sell a nuclear explosion in the arena that kills everyone in a 100 mile radius.*



lol                   .


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 23, 2011)

I didn't think Cara/Chavo was _that_ bad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, it is, isn't it?
> 
> I thought Truth/Rey and Sin Cara/Chavo could've been better than what they were, but yeesh...



lmao, hey at least thats a good sign, I really like the ring work between Orton and Christian, funny how they both got called stale and boring by people, but put them together and you got one really good match 

and same, especially Sin Cara, I been enjoying his matches and now its with Chavo Guerrero, but guess being nervous played a part, it just seem'd out of place alot of times, its like drinking a liquor and waiting for the kick but it never happened despite you already been drinking it, but whatevs



Kagekatsu said:


> I didn't think Cara/Chavo was _that_ bad.



well, I expected something better, but then again, its Sin Cara's first PPV and being nervous is such a human thing


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

here's some idea about chavo and sin cara, several months after that feud, what if some "black sin cara" starts attacking and interrupting Sin Cara's matches, then we have a series of matches that will culminate to whatever big ppv for a mask vs mask match, the black sin cara would be unmasked, would either be chavo or a new luchadore they wanna introduce or repackaged


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

inb4 venom and carnage stuff


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

or they could keep both of them masked, kinda like some sub-zero vs scorpion type of shit


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2011)

After watching it again yes I'm sure,Sin Cara vs Chavo match was set to end with La Mistica in order to establish it has Sin Cara finisher.

but we got this abortion .
Link removed

LOL Sin Cara looks pissed.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 23, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> here's some idea about chavo and sin cara, several months after that feud, what if some "black sin cara" starts attacking and interrupting Sin Cara's matches, then we have a series of matches that will culminate to whatever big ppv for a mask vs mask match, the black sin cara would be unmasked, would either be chavo or a *new luchadore they wanna introduce* or repackaged



Ugh. It'd probably end up being Hunico...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEsgOdgykO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (May 23, 2011)

*Big Exclusive: John Cena's Next Feud Will Be With...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



CM Punk.

According to a prominent member of the WWE staff, Cena is a big fan of Punk's, and thought WWE could have gotten a lot more out of Punk during his run with Randy Orton.

With Punk reportedly in a contract dispute with WWE (his contract expires at the end of the Summer, and he has not elected to sign a new agreement), Cena went to WWE Chairman Vince McMahon with a similar pitch to how Cena worked Chris Jericho's final program when Jericho first took a leave of absence from WWE.

While WWE hopes Punk will eventually stay with the company, it looks like his exit will come at the hands of John Cena should he decide to leave.

Of course, with Punk being in a feud with "The Champ," WWE has the option to offer Punk a title run in order to sweeten the offer for him to stay.

"This is going to be interesting to watch," another key WWE insider told us this evening, "Punk is very smart, and Cena understands WWE politics better than anyone other than HHH and Undertaker. A feud between the two of them may be the smartest thing WWE can do to get Punk to stay!"

WrestleZone is the first to report the impending Punk vs Cena feud, and will keep you up-to-date on this breaking story as it develops.









Thoughts      ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Oh Please he is gonna stay. That is all I need to think.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2011)

Cash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Perverted King (May 23, 2011)

Cash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So he becomes #1 Contender after losing to Kane & Big Show?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

Sin Cara more like Botch Cara


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena and Orton won't be losing the belts for a long time
> 
> It's no coincidence they won them after WWE saw their ratings were going downhill



Even if they weren't already they would have as soon as Orton got the gold. It happens like clockwork every time Orton wins the belt. He may get pops in the arena, but people just don't care to see him on top.



Perverted King said:


> So he becomes #1 Contender after losing to Kane & Big Show?



Wins and losses have never factored into these things. Plus it's the tag titles, like anyone gives a shit about them. Even the NXT winner who was given a shot at them never bothered to cash them in and instead chose to stay off TV. LOL.


----------



## Darc (May 23, 2011)

Punk/Cena feud could go very well, Punk wins the title at SummerSlam to hold it for a few months then Cena runs into the Rock after losing and is under the gun to win the title back b4 Mania and well, does, tho that just makes him an 11 time champ I think which is getting too close to Flair :/

Hope New Nexus breaks up tho, stopped liking them when Husky didn't return, he was the tightest one outside of Punk  



Darth Sidious said:


> Sin Cara more like Botch Cara



He's still very entertaining, I think last night was all Chavo's fault, he hasn't been in a real match in forever lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 23, 2011)

Nah, a lot of that was Sin Cara's fault. Plus, Chavo wrestles on Superstars and house shows, so it's not like they just threw him in there out of the blue after he hadn't worked for like half a year or some such.


----------



## Perverted King (May 23, 2011)

It wasn't Chavo or Sin Cara's fault. It was the stupid lights. Chavo looked blind out there.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

Cena has quite a few to pick his next feud with: CM Punk, ADR, R-Truth. Maybe a quickie with Dolph in few RAW ME's with Vickie as magnet.
Cena could also fued with Rey (I believe this one on one didn't happen yet) or another Cena vs HHH.


----------



## SilverCross (May 23, 2011)

After cara's current history in the WWE, i'd put more blame on him and his continued botches...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 23, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> It wasn't Chavo or Sin Cara's fault. It was the stupid lights. Chavo looked blind out there.


Yeah, I get that they want Mistico to come off as special and all, but they need to drop the lights bit for his matches. Entrances are fine, but not for the matches.


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> ​



 
I'll never forget that match.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

Orton would have a cheerleader gimmick in the future


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2011)

i just heard(break from wrasslin) about macho man 

and to think he isn't inducted to the hall of fame.. 

btw, christian/orton match was the best match since trips/taker.. really good..

 at cena/miz

i mean the first endings was horrid and already is remembered by everyone, but then riley is stupid enough to leave his phone in the ref's sight, and thats not even the worst part.. miz quits with a couple of whips and a STF.. really?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 23, 2011)

I wonder where he hid his phone during the match


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> i just heard(break from wrasslin) about macho man
> 
> and to think he isn't inducted to the hall of fame..
> 
> ...



Well, we're nowhere near WM yet. I'm sure he'll get an induction once The Road to Wrestlemania comes back around.

As for the finish of Cena/Miz, as rushed as it was, it makes sense. I said it when the match was announced and I'll say it again: Miz's character is a coward. An arrogant, sniveling douche that's all talk. That's what he was established as, and as such, the ending was fitting. Expecting otherwise is like expecting Randy Orton to do a toe touch in the air as a celebration.... um....

Er, the point is, _that_ he lost is something you can go ahead and get upset about, but I'm not sure why people are getting pissy about _how_ he lost. I'm personally more confused as to why they didn't showcase Cena taking it to Miz a bit longer. I guess Cena's not allowed to be vengeful or something....


----------



## Raging Bird (May 23, 2011)

HITMAN HEART IS OUT THERE.....


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

R-TRUTH is class.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 23, 2011)

Cena is out now, I hope people start booing him.


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

Truth is actually telling the truth.


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

Truth mad cause his son likes Cena more?


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

And so the CM Punk and Cena feud begins.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2011)

Orton


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

Everyone going crazy about Randy Orton


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Orton would have a cheerleader gimmick in the future



Yeah...he should talk to Dolph all about it.



Cooli said:


> Truth mad cause his son likes Cena more?



Wait....does this not sound familiar? Didn't someone else have this problem with cena? was it Edge?


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

Awkward backstage scene.


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

So I take it Rio is going to die now?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

WHO RAN OVER BIG SHOW STORYLINE!?...oh...it was ADR's ring announcer Ricardo.


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2011)

Annnnddd back to awkwardism.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 23, 2011)

Rio is a fool


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

Riley going to beat on Miz now?


----------



## Cash (May 23, 2011)

Ohhh, Nice possible feud in the making here.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 23, 2011)

Miz is a Bully to Riley


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 23, 2011)

LOL! Riley chants!


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 23, 2011)

Riley Beat down the Miz!


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

Oh how I like being right


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2011)

Shouts from "Karma" to "boring"

Vintage WWE.

Not sure what they are pulling lool .


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 23, 2011)

Da hell is karma Doing?


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

Kharma crying now?

So we're suppose to buy she has mental issues? Oh WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

yeah what the fuck i this shit?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 23, 2011)

That Poor woman


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2011)

What?

No, seriously, WTF?


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

....And it's over.

 I swear they better be going somewhere good with this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> ....And it's over.
> 
> I swear they better be going somewhere good with this.



Going to be going somewhere stupid...


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 23, 2011)

I was HOPING it was a fake out. She'd trick one of the divas to give her a sympathy hug, then cue beat down.

Instead:


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

Way to drop the ball again WWE

Unless they're trying to turn her into the Diva's version of Mankind


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Going to be going somewhere stupid...



Right.

I swear though, was waiting for a week to see Kharma come down to the ring to a gang of divas and then rolfstomp them.

Then WWE gives us that.

I honestly never facepalmed this hard because of the divas until now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Don't no one tell me this Raw is full of fuck...


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

Dolph bleached his hair again


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

Manly tears incoming


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

*goes out to buy slim jim in respect for macho man*

-edit-

Since the tag titles are united, how would they ever be split again?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

Punk with the Macho Man tribute


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

you noticed too?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

"Where'd you learn to count Canada?"

 I love Punk


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 23, 2011)

Boring ass Raw was boring and ass.

Macho Man tribute: Sole bright spot.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Kharma crying now?
> 
> So we're suppose to buy she has mental issues? Oh WWE.



And that Big Show is currently being hospitalized .


----------



## Nathen (May 23, 2011)

Why did Nicky bleach his hair back again?


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2011)

Big Show in this Raw:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHbPgDvAvf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Kharma crying now?
> 
> So we're suppose to buy she has mental issues? Oh WWE.





Raiden said:


> And that Big Show is currently being hospitalized .



Basic storytelling, guys. Remember those? Storylines?

Meh, I for one am interested in seeing how these revelations play out. Anyway, outside kayfabe, it looks like Show might be taking a break. I wonder why.



Nathen said:


> Why did Nicky bleach his hair back again?



I'm guessing fan backlash. He probably wasn't too happy about it either. Good for him; that buzz-cut brown hair combo way too generic. I honestly couldn't recognize him 'till someone said his name (or Vicky was around).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2011)

Really enjoyed RAW, personally. Truth/Bret/Cena was pretty damn nice, Kharma's bit during the Divas' tag was interesting, Riley was fired up, intense, and over as hell as a babyface after snapping on Miz, Drew/Kofi was pretty good, Savage vid made me tear up, and the main(and Punk's Savage tribute tights) was sweet. Couldn't really ask for much more.

I think they really have something with Truth here...


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2011)

So....is truth still credible or he just dumb as a heel?





Cooli said:


> Dolph bleached his hair again


Oh? WWE ruins what makes him interesting beyond repair...then half assedly try to fix it? Fucking wwe....oh well, there are more pressing matters to attend to within the world.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2011)

wrestling's fake, get over it


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 24, 2011)

WWE sent Brodus Clay back down to Developmental.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So....is truth still credible or he just dumb as a heel?



He's getting there. While the stuff he's saying is just part of his heel persona, there's a lot of (heh) truth to what the guy is saying. The guy's getting better reactions now than he generally had as a face.



> Oh? WWE ruins what makes him interesting beyond repair...then half assedly try to fix it? Fucking wwe....oh well, there are more pressing matters to attend to within the world.



Oh my God! 
what the hell could they have done, make him grow his hair out by sheer force of will? That's he's bleaching/dying again shows that the backlash was powerful enough where E realized they made a mistake. The mistake has now been remedied.

Jeebus kripes guys, some of you are starting to make the Sonic fandom seem reasonable.


----------



## b0rt (May 24, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Big Show in this Raw:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHbPgDvAvf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I know, that segment lasted wayyy to longgg.


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2011)

Mock all you want, shouldn't have made the move in the first place.


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euzWTbIyCW4[/YOUTUBE]

*SHOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!11!!!!!!!1!!*


----------



## Darc (May 24, 2011)

Kane can't have too many years left in him, seeing that and how he cares is disgusting. Get this man his mask back on and give him his monster heel feeling back.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2011)

Interesting article about Vince's feelings of the Macho Man. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Former WWE creative writer Chris DeJoseph (a/k/a Big Dick Johnson), who worked alongside Vince McMahon from 2005 through 2010, ripped his former employer over last night's Randy Savage tribute video on Raw. He feels it's hypocritical that WWE would sing the Macho Man's praises after he had been ostracized from the organization during the final years of his life.

Pointing the finger of blame to Vince McMahon, DeJoseph wrote on Twitter, "Vince is steaming watching this Macho Man package.

"Only in death Macho Man was allowed back on WWE TV. Such a shame. Such hypocrisy makes me sick."

He continued, "I was always told never to mention the name Macho Man EVER!"

DeJoseph then recalls pitching Savage for a storyline years ago and being told to never mention his name again.

"We pitched Macho Man and then we were told never to mention his name again because it was "personal," he wrote.

Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer reported years ago that whenever someone on the writing staff pitched an idea to McMahon about bringing Savage back to WWE, he would immediately get angry and shoot the idea down flat. One day, however, head SmackDown writer Michael Hayes pitched an angle about Savage. Instead of giving his usual angry, expletive-laden response, McMahon peered off into the distance, collected his thoughts and said, "I do not want to do business with that man."




We'll see if Savage gets in the HoF this year or Vince's ego will piss more die-hard fans off.


----------



## Zabuza (May 24, 2011)

I'm glad I lost my connection yesterday before the Main Event.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Oh my God!
> what the hell could they have done, make him grow his hair out by sheer force of will? That's he's bleaching/dying again shows that the backlash was powerful enough where E realized they made a mistake. The mistake has now been remedied.
> 
> Jeebus kripes guys, some of you are starting to make the Sonic fandom seem reasonable.




If I could rep you right now, I definitely would.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2011)

Poor Show, i'm gonna send him a get well card.


----------



## Grandia (May 24, 2011)

rtruth turning heel was one of the best things wwe did in this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2011)

riley got pop 



The Juice Man said:


> Interesting article about Vince's feelings of the Macho Man.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



interesting indeed... but i sure did want a savage/steamboat moment at a hall of fame 

such shame.. tribute was awesome 

also, punk's awesomeness cannot grow bigger 



Shirker said:


> Well, we're nowhere near WM yet. I'm sure he'll get an induction once The Road to Wrestlemania comes back around.
> 
> As for the finish of Cena/Miz, as rushed as it was, it makes sense. I said it when the match was announced and I'll say it again: Miz's character is a coward. An arrogant, sniveling douche that's all talk. That's what he was established as, and as such, the ending was fitting. Expecting otherwise is like expecting Randy Orton to do a toe touch in the air as a celebration.... um....
> 
> Er, the point is, _that_ he lost is something you can go ahead and get upset about, but I'm not sure why people are getting pissy about _how_ he lost. I'm personally more confused as to why they didn't showcase Cena taking it to Miz a bit longer. I guess Cena's not allowed to be vengeful or something....



hopefully he does...


the match itself was stupid, i can understand miz being a coward and all, but the ending(s) lost steam quick, especially after the first one.. it would have better had riley interfered later in the match i guess.. meh, atleast we got a babyface turn, and a feud for the miz.. cool beans.. 

but its still a low tier match, orton/christian was a billion times better..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Interesting article about Vince's feelings of the Macho Man.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 he deserves to be ripped.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2011)

hm, cant blame vinnie for being human, same goes for savage, they had problems and its understandable

dejoseph's just coming from a place of being hurt for his bad experience with suggesting savage then all of a sudden savage being shown cuz he's dead, then takes sides with a dead guy

understandable tho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Attitude Era... meh.



Shut up Shadow


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2011)

Hehehe it must be a bad year for Vince.

Forced to put the belt on Christian  and a package of Macho Man.

It sucks things that he doesn't like are such awesome ones.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shut up Shadow


Wow, I don't even remember saying that. Still true, though.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Hehehe it must be a bad year for Vince.
> 
> Forced to put the belt on Christian  and a package of Macho Man.
> 
> It sucks things that he doesn't like are such awesome ones.



Heh, I fear for the day when fan reaction forces E into giving Ryder a push. Guy might rage himself into an _actual_ coma.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2011)

I doubt it, maybe if he was Cena in his early days at SD

which was a product of untapped fame which was only emphasized with his run with the face Christ Benoit and Kurt Angle

maybe if people start buying Ryder merchandise and start showing up every single show in great numbers

otherwise, it'll be a normal push from WWE


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 25, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> Interesting article about Vince's feelings of the Macho Man.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This sums up my thoughts on this 'report'.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkFE9BqOCLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Randy orton kicked off the show. Before he could get going, Christian interrupted. Christian congratulated orton for their match on Sunday. Then he said the match could have gone either way. He issued a challenge, but Sheamus interrupted. And then Mark Henry interrupted the interruption.
> 
> We get some GM action with Teddy Long, who mentioned it was deja vu with the same guys arguing about the world title. Long said Christian will have to earn the title shot by booking a Triple Threat between Henry, Sheamus, and Christian for tonight.
> 
> ...






Smackdown spoilers


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, I fear for the day when fan reaction forces E into giving Ryder a push. Guy might rage himself into an _actual_ coma.



LOL I actually fear dat, HHH most likely would take over and he wanted to bury Punk at the beginning, and didn't have a problem putting Sin Cara without preparation for the WWE style, also if the rumors are true Kharma isn't going to appear on 9 months, lol HHH is a disaster imo.



Darth Sidious said:


> Smackdown spoilers



Looks like Jericho lied to us about some big storyline coming for Christian when he lose the title .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> LOL I actually fear dat, HHH most likely would take over and he wanted to bury Punk at the beginning, and didn't have a problem putting Sin Cara without preparation for the WWE style, also if the rumors are true *Kharma isn't going to appear on 9 months*, lol HHH is a disaster imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Jericho lied to us about some big storyline coming for Christian when he lose the title .



tha fuck is this?


----------



## urca (May 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> LOL I actually fear dat, HHH most likely would take over and he wanted to bury Punk at the beginning, and didn't have a problem putting Sin Cara without preparation for the WWE style, also if the rumors are true Kharma isn't going to appear on 9 months, lol HHH is a disaster imo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like Jericho lied to us about some big storyline coming for Christian when he lose the title .*


i hope  chris jericho comes to smack down and have a fued with christian,this might be what jericho meant...probably...maybe...i hope...i hope im not dreamin dammit D:.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2011)

just watched RAW replay since I didnt get to see it live, Riley face turn was highest point of the night imo

didnt get to watch all of it tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2011)

oh yawn another "riveting" smackdown"


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2011)

it actually seem'd pretty cool imo


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Oh my god what have I found



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2011)

^^LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

wtf?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2011)

perfect


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh my god what have I found
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Then this starts playing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXO3gKfOUN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh my god what have I found
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2011)

So reports are out that Kharma is pregnnt



Supposedly Mark Henry is the dad... Sexual Chocolate at work again.

also


*Spoiler*: _smackdown taping_ 



Armando Alejamdro ESTRRRRRRRRRRRRRADA is now managing Tyson Kid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2011)

@that report.. i doubt this killed her career.. she's monster diva.. thats rare.. i am pretty sure she'll come just as over.. if not more..


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2011)

maybe but i guess they are remembering Dawn Marie who was sacked while on maternity.


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2011)

Pregnant? Really? Fucking lame, got all hyped for her and then this happens, won't give a shit about her in 9 months, abort it Kharma, follow yo ghetto roots!


----------



## urca (May 25, 2011)

Darc said:


> Pregnant? Really? Fucking lame, got all hyped for her and then this happens, won't give a shit about her in 9 months, abort it Kharma, follow yo ghetto roots!


 how heartless


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are out that Kharma is pregnnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fucking called it


----------



## Cash (May 25, 2011)

loling so hard at Kharma. Wow.


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

facepalm.  also...lol at the cena jump.


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh my god what have I found
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl



Punk kissing Rio, Randy's toe touching, Rey's "Wah-Ah"-ing and now this.

I don't think the superstars give a f--k anymore 



Nemesis said:


> So reports are out that Kharma is pregnnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, how odd. And untimely as well, she just got here and all she did was beat up some people. Gonna be awkward writing her out. I suppose that crying scene isn't getting closure. Too bad, I thought it was interesting. Best of health to her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh... really? I thought that guy faded into obscurity. Well, this could hopefully make Kidd a little bit interesting. I forget, who did he manage before?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2011)

you know, after playing some MK... i believe it would be awesome, that kharma has shao kahn like group or cult that she orders around while she doesn't perform.. she can appear on the titantron.. and we she finally does(maybe wrestlemania 28) she squashes whoever challenges her.. just like a awesome final boss would do 

i'd buy that shit


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... really? I thought that guy faded into obscurity. Well, this could hopefully make Kidd a little bit interesting. I forget, who did he manage before?


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, that's right. I thought so, but I wanted to make sure. Thanks.

...and now I'm sad 
I miss that guy.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Royal Rumble 2007 was the first PPV I saw live.

Damn, his last man standing match with Cena was awesome.

I miss him


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

I want to throw a pratical joke in here...


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are out that Kharma is pregnnt



Bit of a creepy thought.

Gosh I miss Umaga.


----------



## Nathen (May 25, 2011)

Poor Youmanga. He didn't deserve to die.


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2011)

OMG! Austin ripped Andy hard to Tough Enough


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2011)

Austin really went tough love on that guy in every sense of it.


----------



## Nathen (May 25, 2011)

I haven't really been paying attention to Tough Enough. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-8YBzC6BQY[/YOUTUBE]

He could really move for a big man.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Tough Enough. Is it worth watching?



its like the best thing WWE produces right now. Its far more intense and exciting compared to RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2011)

Gray Wolf said:


> He could really move for a big man.



'swhy we loved him


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Tough Enough. Is it worth watching?



Is better than Raw and Smackdown combined.


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> its like the best thing WWE produces right now. Its far more intense and exciting compared to RAW or Smackdown.



It's actually more USA than WWE, hence why it's a decent show.




> Mick Foley engaged in a humorous Twitter exchange with The Rock regarding their "I Quit" match. "In the famous 'I Quit' match, I handcuffed Mick Foley and bashed his face 14 (times) with a steel chair," Rock wrote. "He bled. I won."
> 
> Foley wrote the following in response to The Rock: "Maybe so, but two days later, I trapped The Rock under a pallet of beer kegs to win the WWE strap in an Empty Arena match a/k/a TNA house show.


Heh.


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2011)

That... that is gold....


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

Fuck Umaga was awesome.  Also, I lovedthe 3 minute warning gimmick, made me find 2 skinnie j's.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2011)

why was Kharma written off for 9 months?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2011)

Kharma is pegnant...sad.


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Yes it's like HHH is cursed, Sin Cara doing the ridicule with the failed Mistica (almost all his fans in Mexico facepalmed that moment very hard) in a ppv and now Kharma got pregnant.

Also about Andy, god! Stone Cold destroyed him, the big guy was crying there....LOL

So yes try TE people, last chapter was amazing with a focus on promos,there was the Rock doing a little of his magic too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2011)

Booker T JR.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2011)

I never had much faith in Sin Cara in the first place. He just looks and wrestles like any other luchadore. Say its the WWE dumbing him down or bad booking but he doesn't seem anything like the huge draw the IWC said he was. Not even for a second.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2011)

eddie fatu was fuckin epic 
for fuck's sake, he was part of cena's best match 

and TE is awesome, i hope there's a second season.. though i dunno if its worth without austin.. 

still great show.. and the guy i rooted for from the beginning is in the top 3.. so yeah..


----------



## Perverted King (May 26, 2011)

WWE is hyping Kharma for next week.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

had an abortion?


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

Sin Cara was and is a big draw internationally. I am not sure whether WWE can successfully manage to properly access that drawing power or whether Sin Cara himself would fit in properly within the company.


----------



## Darc (May 26, 2011)

Rey is way better then Sin Cara to me, Cara just spins more and is hella obvious with his moves, Rey just goes in, no fear, like he's jumping that border trying to start a new life.



Michael Lucky said:


> had an abortion?



I sure fucking hope so


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 26, 2011)

Wait, did Sin Cara botch again?


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

Rey is definitely better in WWE/American style and since I don't watch Mexican wrestling (or any other other than WWE), I can't say Sin Cara is any better than Rey.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

I wanna see a pregnant Kharma pull a la mistica


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 26, 2011)

Sin cara can do stuff rey could only wish he could. Unfortunately, he's not allowed to do half of it on wwe(maybe it's good, given how messy he has been since he got on the wwe).


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2011)

who's the daddy then Booker T? lmfao.

or maybe Michael Cole!!


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2011)

Mark Henry or CM Punk.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 26, 2011)

CM Punk always knew how to deal with women.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2011)

this is the first time in literary years since i have seen someone claim rey > someone..

he's not in that position anymore 

though, he's is better currently.. however, cara is only a couple of months in.. and so far E's choices didn't help either.. i'd wait a bit.. 

i think E needs a low-card belt back in the picture.. something for the low-mid carders to work with.. either bring back the cruiserweight or TV championship..

"The body of the late Randy Savage was cremated Tuesday and his ashes were spread at the base of a tree at his Largo, Florida home, reports TMZ.com. In compliance with his final request, the family did not play his trademark wrestling theme music during the ceremony.

According to Randy's brother Lanny Poffo, the wrestling legend adamantly requested that in his funeral plans, his theme music, Pomp and Circumstance, was not to be played while he was laid to rest.

TMZ reports that in recent years, Savage felt "extremely guilty" about using the song because it was initially used by his idol, wrestling legend Gorgeous George. He felt like he stole George's thunder.

Poffo says Randy's closest friends and family members will meet again in Florida Thursday to continue to mourn and honor his memory."

wow never knew that about his theme.. still sad 

so i hear wolfe is coming back.. good, i can tune to TNAImpact Wrestling again..


EDIT: okay, i knew that he won't even compete


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash wants a match with Big Show at Summerslam.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI1cQY8PjIo[/YOUTUBE]

At about 2:10


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2011)

The Cruiserweight belt... ugh. Why would you want that back? I mean, what possible reason could there be? With the tag titles and IC division at least there was a time when it meant something or they pretended. The juniors have never been given a chance in the E.

They should just have these lower guys compete for the IC/US titles. I think making the TV title exclusive to Superstars would be a neat idea. It's the only way guys like Barretta and stuff will get gold. Fuck it, just compete over the Internet championship. More or less Superstars is a web show as it is.

Of course when people list who would compete in their fantasy cruiser divisions they tend to list what looks like the old ECW roster. God I miss that show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> The Cruiserweight belt... ugh. Why would you want that back? I mean, what possible reason could there be? With the tag titles and IC division at least there was a time when it meant something or they pretended. The juniors have never been given a chance in the E.
> 
> They should just have these lower guys compete for the IC/US titles. I think making the TV title exclusive to Superstars would be a neat idea. It's the only way guys like Barretta and stuff will get gold. Fuck it, just compete over the Internet championship. More or less Superstars is a web show as it is.
> 
> Of course when people list who would compete in their fantasy cruiser divisions they tend to list what looks like the old ECW roster. God I miss that show.



the very same reason you stated in the second paragraph.. that title would be sweat for those who won't even make it past low-mid carder.. superstars is a very solid show, having a title their would be great.. they can even have the champion appear on both brands defending it three times a week.. really 5 minute opening matches on both raw and smackdown doesn't sound like a lot..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2011)

Oh God, hide yo' kids.. chyna did another porno 


shit, dark memories are crawling back in my head again 





-- TNA tapes TV on Monday and Tuesday at Universal Studios. Universal employees have been trying to crack down on fans using cell phones at the events, in an effort to stop spoilers, and have even threatened them with a ban from Universal property if they believe the fan might be sending out information. TNA sources have stated that it is an issue with Universal and not something that they created.




i dare someone find a funnier joke than TNA


----------



## FearTear (May 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> Oh God, hide yo' kids.. chyna did another porno



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vHRMeRszw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Kevin Nash wants a match with Big Show at Summerslam.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI1cQY8PjIo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At about 2:10



didn't we have this feud about 13 years ago.  If they do fight we need to know what would be broke.  Shows neck or something in nash's legs.

And the Cruiserweight title should come back and be used like it was at its height in the wcw days.  When you had Rey, Juventude, Malenko, La parka and the other light/Luchedors going after it.

And I still don't get why a US wrestler (and graduating US students) would use a british 19th century Patriotic song for.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2011)

WWE titles mean nothing now. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

simple solution, unify world titles and have one main roster that shows on RAW and SD, then have maybe 2 or even 3 superstars where they can try out stuff on TV

keep intercontinental and us titles separate tho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> Oh God, hide yo' kids.. chyna did another porno


Y'know... I didn't actually believe this until I went to Wrestlview and saw it for myself. 



> i dare someone find a funnier joke than TNA


HBK.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

^ he did put godly matches tho


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 26, 2011)

Shit, call me crazy, but I kinda enjoyed the Chyna sex tape...*kanye shrug*


----------



## Darc (May 27, 2011)

TNA continues to be one of the most absurd shows ever. Angle vs RVD was good tho, would of been better in a WWE ring, most of those matches are terrible just good to see some old favorites. Brian Kendrict really took a dive, kid used to have a lot of swag imo when he was running around with Big Zeke.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2011)

That was because he thought he was getting Big Zeke's badass theme.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRWXJuYbu6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 27, 2011)

IN TNA, NO SELLING, TOP THIS MATCHES AND INCESSANT RAMBLINGS IN PROMOS MEANS TO US THAT WRESTLING MATTEEEEEERS!!!


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 27, 2011)

I haven't watched TNA for about 3 years, and i think i'll keep doing the same.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

watching SD here 

Booker and Cole should get their own show


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 27, 2011)

Imagine cole doing a spin a roonie


----------



## b0rt (May 27, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Imagine cole doing a spin a roonie



yea but that'd be just too awsm!! :amazed


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

troll a roonie


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 27, 2011)

Booker T, Cole and CM Punk.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2011)

Nah, I like Josh. We need _someone_ to actually call the match.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 27, 2011)

I can't stop laughing when i look at your avatar


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2011)

So would any of you guys consider RVD a draw back in 2001-2002 WWF?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nah, I like Josh. We need _someone_ to actually call the match.


To be fair, Josh doesn't really call the match, either. 



S.A.F said:


> So would any of you guys consider RVD a draw back in 2001-2002 WWF?


No.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2011)

Just because a guy is over like rover does not make him a draw. Orton gets monster pops, but whenever he's given the belt the ratings always go down.


----------



## Darc (May 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> So would any of you guys consider RVD a draw back in 2001-2002 WWF?


Nahhhh


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> To be fair, Josh doesn't really call the match, either.


What? 


RadishMan said:


> Just because a guy is over like rover does not make him a draw. Orton gets monster pops, but whenever he's given the belt the ratings always go down.



Watch it, he'll go to the papers if he has to.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> I can't stop laughing when i look at your avatar



Heh, heh, well sadly, its avi life will be coming to an end soon, as I make it a point to change my set once a month. I grown attached to it though, so rest assured; as long as there are things to stare disapprovingly at, I'm gonna keep using it in my posts 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> To be fair, Josh doesn't really call the match, either.





Well if anything, he's at least a comforting straight man to help balance Book and Cole's endless battle to out-crazy each other.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 27, 2011)

With Michael Cole seemingly cooling on the REALLY heel-ish stuff for now, it should be easier for Josh Matthews (and Booker T, for that matter) to keep on track. When he's focused, he's solid and has actually improved a lot over the past year.

What is Jerry Lawler still doing there?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 27, 2011)

I highly suggest you guys watch both of these matches. All three of these dudes are so good right now it's almost unfair.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BVXyXFOodk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUCC4bgiS2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (May 27, 2011)

Drew McIntyre is fucking epic. He deserves a title shot for the WHC so much.

Just finished watching today's smackdown.

I was hoping to see a Mark Henry / Orton feud, but back to the past Sheamus and Orton now


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 27, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Drew McIntyre is fucking epic. He deserves a title shot for the WHC so much.
> 
> Just finished watching today's smackdown.
> 
> I was hoping to see a Mark Henry / Orton feud, but back to the past Sheamus and Orton now



Maybe they'll put Christian in a triple threat 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who am I kidding, the guy is done


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

Christian vs Teddy Long


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

Miz vs Mike Chioda


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

shit just got real


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 27, 2011)

> Paul Bearer announced via his Twitter account that he has signed a new "Legends" deal with WWE today. Bearer is signed for five years with an option for a sixth.



This, along with AJ Lee finally being brought up to the main roster on SD! makes me very happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2011)

so where does christian go from here? though i have to admit this what i want to see in capital punishment..

mark henry defeats orton for the whc
truth defeats cena for the wwe champions

then both get in the ring raise their clutched fists high above 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Y'know... I didn't actually believe this until I went to Wrestlview and saw it for myself.
> 
> 
> *HBK. *






"Sean Waltman: I Won't Watch The Chyna Porn"


----------



## urca (May 27, 2011)

so,it seems that cm punk isnt announcing anything about his contract,do you guyz think he'll sign a new contract?
for me...i dont know,i want the guy to stay in the wwe but he seriously needs a real run,not that type of run that he had with orton -_-'.
i think he seems displeased about it,so he might not sign a new contract.
so,whaddya guyz think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2011)

punk better sign.. i cannot not have both Y2J and punk on TV.. thats just too brutal..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 27, 2011)

Khris said:


>


Don't like it, don't set me up perfectly like that.


----------



## Pilaf (May 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQFbzUi9Tjs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I could listen to Jim talk all fucking day.


----------



## Darc (May 28, 2011)

This Jim guy is awesome, thanks for linking, watching anything I can find of him on youtube talking about the buz, legit.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2011)

Just incase someone is interested on the Khali segment:
Trans:


> After Khali lost his match, Mahal comes out and says to Khali, "Again you brought Ranjin with you, how many to explain you that he is not good for you! See now, due to him you've lost your match, If I were there you would've won, Now ask Ranjin to get out of here."
> 
> Then Ranjin gets in between & says,"What are you telling him, why are you telling this to him, he's my brother."
> 
> ...


----------



## b0rt (May 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Miz vs Mike Chioda



that'd almost be too good though.

need to save that concept for PPV for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't like it, don't set me up perfectly like that.



i know 

i just hopped that you wouldn't see it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know
> 
> i just hopped that you wouldn't see it


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

u cant see me


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2011)

Darc said:


> This Jim guy is awesome, thanks for linking, watching anything I can find of him on youtube talking about the buz, legit.



>this Jim guy

How can you not know who Jim Cornette is?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>









i wonder why you're up hbk's ass though, i get that he's human trash.. but he's one of the best performers ever.. 

to put it bluntly, what's your beef? 


-- The Tsongas Center in Lowell is advertising these matches for the WWE Supershow on June 17th, 2011:

* John Cena, The Big Show & Alex Riley vs. R-Truth, Alberto Del Rio & CM Punk
* *Randy Orton vs. Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship*


its a shameful thing, cuz i will be buried 

so how long until orton sucks chants..


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

I want tween christian :WOW


----------



## EJ (May 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what Triple H's role in the WWE is now? (His gimmick)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

Chairman of the World


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2011)

Darc said:


> *This Jim guy* is awesome, thanks for linking, watching anything I can find of him on youtube talking about the buz, legit.



​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh, who am I kidding? Where it not for Botchamania, I wouldn't have a clue who he is either....






Khris said:


> * *Randy Orton vs. Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> its a shameful thing, cuz i will be buried
> 
> so how long until orton sucks chants..



WWE fans turning on and booing a Superstar that they themselves helped bring to stardom? Unthinkable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

i wonder if they had a rematch in like wrestlemania 30.. would they still be booed at that time? 

but, its clear what E has planned for orton.. pretty much bury smackdown


----------



## In Brightest Day! (May 29, 2011)

Independent star Jon Moxley (of DGUSA and CZW) is now going by the name Dean Ambrose in FCW:




Cool look.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2011)

Stone Cold's Interview 


2nd to last commercial break.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Independent star Jon Moxley (of DGUSA and CZW) is now going by the name Dean Ambrose in FCW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow he looks primed to be buried.

and I am slowly drawing away from wrestling. I have not seen smackdown for about 3 weeks now. Next up....Raw.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2011)

HHH picked him up (just like Kong and Sin Cara) so I don't think he can be totally written off just yet. Plus he brings something to the table nobody in the FCW Factory has... personality and the ability to produce killer promos. And he already works the WWE style so you don't have to worry about them toning down his moveset. Might have to change his finisher since it's the Glam Slam, but Divas don't count.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

his look is different, thats always a good start..


----------



## Darc (May 29, 2011)

He looks like Kurt Hawkins :I


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wonder why you're up hbk's ass though, i get that he's human trash.. but he's one of the best performers ever..
> 
> to put it bluntly, what's your beef?


His fanboys are easy to troll. And honestly, 90% of all wrestlers tend to be human trash in one way or another, so it's just par for the course with him.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wonder why you're up hbk's ass though, i get that he's human trash.. but he's one of the best performers ever..



Captain High-Pants!!!!!


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Independent star Jon Moxley (of DGUSA and CZW) is now going by the name Dean Ambrose in FCW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow trips has a good eye, this guy is quite awesome all around and he knows how to cut a promo.


Here's some examples:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *His fanboys are easy to troll.* And honestly, 90% of all wrestlers tend to be human trash in one way or another, so it's just par for the course with him.



okay i am sold 



Krauser Joestar said:


> Wow trips has a good eye, this guy is quite awesome all around and he knows how to cut a promo.
> 
> 
> Here's some examples:


----------



## SilverCross (May 29, 2011)

kong was a great choice, I'll agree cara was a good choice when he stops botching in every match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> kong was a great choice, I'll agree cara was a good choice when he stops botching in every match.



nobody seems to care for cara's botches.. he gets pop, with or without his botches.. 

thats good enough..

EDIT: you won't have to worry about the botches anymore 

According to a source, WWE has signed top Lucha heel Averno. He worked for CMLL for many years in a feud with current WWE star Sin Cara back when he was known as Mistico.

There is no word yet on what the company plans on doing with him. There had been rumors of WWE signing talent from Mexico prior to their RAW and SmackDown! tapings in Mexico City in October.


also...


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 30, 2011)

I haven't seen him botch in a while but i didn't watch the ppv.


On smackdown, his fight against chavo was pretty good though the end was kinda fucked up but i believe that was mostly chavo's fault.
Untill now, the only perfect match that Sin cara had was against Bryan and with Swagger, at least in my view.


----------



## Grandia (May 30, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Can anyone tell me what Triple H's role in the WWE is now? (His gimmick)



Something something to do with a shovel


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2011)

What sit down interview is Warrior talking about? 

Oh and that guy Triple H found is pretty decent with promos but i cannot stand his bitchy voice. He sounds like a nerd going on a rant.


----------



## Grandia (May 30, 2011)

cant wait to her rtruths conspiracy theories tonight on raw

the white man "vince" is holding me back!


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Ya know what i can't wait to hear? His entrance music. I wonder if they're gonna put in on the next Theme CD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

for those who worry about cara:-

_"As noted earlier here on the website, Super Luchas reports that masked Mexican professional wrestler Averno has signed a contract with WWE. He is crossing over to the sports entertainment organization as an unmasked heel to work with Sin Cara on the SmackDown! brand. He is expected to lose his mask to La Mascara at CMLL's next big event, which takes place on June 17.

Averno had a tryout match with WWE last October and performed well, but was not signed due to concern over his age—34 years old. A deal was completed recently when company officials asked Sin Cara who he would most like to work with and he suggested Averno. WWE asked for his advice since most of the organization's talent haven yet to adapt to his style of wrestling and therefore isn't performing up to par. Averno, his longtime rival in CMLL, can work his style and showcase his strengths.

WWE is also considering signing two other young CMLL luchadors. It should also be noted that word is that the political environment in CMLL is not at all stable, and this is making things worse for them."_

worrying about him seems irrelevant if they asked him who do you want to work for..


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2011)

It would be funny if Averno gets more over than Sin Cara xD, yes lets bring also The Big-O to help Ryder and somehow he ends being pushed instead of him.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> for those who worry about cara:-
> 
> _"As noted earlier here on the website, Super Luchas reports that masked Mexican professional wrestler Averno has signed a contract with WWE. He is crossing over to the sports entertainment organization as an unmasked heel to work with Sin Cara on the SmackDown! brand. He is expected to lose his mask to La Mascara at CMLL's next big event, which takes place on June 17.
> 
> ...



I was so about to post that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

i hear trips might show up tonight.. fuck it, gimme a stream.. pek


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 30, 2011)

Thank god, we needed someone like HHH Back.

Heel or Face?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 30, 2011)

And we get audio problems to start the show.

While R-Truth is on no less.


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

Technical difficulties?

-edit-


Makes you wonder if they did it on purpose


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2011)

damn this a ghetto ass raw


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Finally I find one with sound.


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> damn this a ghetto ass raw



You gon get got


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

at Kharma thing
I am really liking R-Truth Attitude.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 30, 2011)

Cooli said:


> You gon get got



I was LMFAO when he said that!! R-Truth is Raw!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

did truth just shoot on a ryder shirt? 

best moment in the night happens while we're in technical difficulties


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

So the sound problem wasnt only from my computer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

vickie is just so fuckable tonight


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2011)

She ain't the only one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2011)

Radishman where do you find these things?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

seconded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

dat riley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

riley chocked cole


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

did they really let that fly!?!?!!?  Are we moving away from PG!?!!?


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Epic promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

yeah.. E should build up on riley.. and not let him go stale.. his pop is awesome..


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

This promo
was
fucking epic

Riley has face champion written all over his face.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Hey, as long as he has no partners to accidentally attack, I'd have no problem with him getting some face spotlight, and it could help Miz be interesting again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

what i fear is another jack swagger


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

Maybe Riley might actually turn out into something much better than John Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

cm punk vs. rey again?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> what i fear is another jack swagger



Just needs to avoid getting on Kevin Dunn's bad side, and Riley should do okay.


----------



## urca (May 30, 2011)

yo guyz ima change my name from Khalid to Giant Jimmy


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Now that's thinkin' with yer dipstick.


----------



## urca (May 30, 2011)

u talkin to me op?
edit: by the way whats with the technical difficulties?
they should've dealt with it sooner
edit 2 : seriously this sound issue is annoying,ima watch the show later instead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

kharma is next


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

urca said:


> u talkin to me op?
> edit: by the way whats with the technical difficulties?
> they should've dealt with it sooner
> edit 2 : seriously this sound issue is annoying,ima watch the show later instead



As a matter of fact I was...



BTW, I think this time the sound issues might have to do with your stream/TV/whatever-you're-using. The sound has been fixed for more than an hour now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 30, 2011)

Kharma said the W word, she's done for.


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

This is some bullshit. 3 weeks for this shit?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2011)

lol@Jr calling her fat

That's the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

good promo.. its better this way.. she could return monster face..


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 30, 2011)

Well, it's safe to say I probably anticipate Kharma's return more than Rock/Cena at this point.


----------



## Cash (May 30, 2011)

Nicely done Kharma.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> lol@Jr calling her fat
> 
> That's the pot calling the kettle black



Heh, I'm pretty sure he didn't mean any harm by it. He was just aware that talent had s--t all to do with being a diva. I imagine it pained him to have to tell her.

Man, I hate this . Such crappy timing. I was looking forward to seeing her first match, and judging from the fan reaction, I wasn't the only one. Ah well, best of health to her. I hope WWE hypes the s--t out of her when she returns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well, it's safe to say I probably anticipate Kharma's return more than Rock/Cena at this point.



This.. 



Shirker said:


> Heh, I'm pretty sure he didn't mean any harm by it. He was just aware that talent had s--t all to do with being a diva. I imagine it pained him to have to tell her.
> 
> Man, I hate this . Such crappy timing. I was looking forward to seeing her first match, and judging from the fan reaction, I wasn't the only one. Ah well, best of health to her. I hope WWE hypes the s--t out of her when she returns.



pretty sure they will.. she's on trips' good side..


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Zack Ryder is the highlight of every Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

this raw was epic cuz we saw him and his shirt..


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 30, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Zack Ryder is the highlight of every Raw.



Agreed!  Needs the title 

Anyone else notice the Swagger butt push-up?


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Truth bobbin' his head to "Let's go/Cena Sucks" chants. I love this man. So hilariously insane


----------



## Jade (May 30, 2011)

The fuck


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2011)

TRUTH WINS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

that was awesome


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2011)

Pretty sneaky, sis.

Not much of a match, but pretty entertaining, especially Truth punking the planted fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

i actually wanted to hug that guy.. segment was superb..


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 30, 2011)

R-Troll trollin, and they hatin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

_A man was ejected from Monday's Impact Wrestling taping in Orlando, Florida for texting spoilers results with his mobile device.

The man was ejected from the Impact! Wrestling Zone by TNA personnel and escorted off Universal Studios Florida property by an Orlando area police officer. He was shown a page on a website displaying the spoilers results he had sent on a mobile device owned by a member of TNA security and informed he was being removed from the premises.

It was reported last week that TNA banned the use of cellular phones and mobile devices at the Impact! Wrestling Zone during Impact Wrestling tapings in order to prevent spoilers from surfacing online. Sources within TNA indicate that Universal Studios officials issued the directive, not TNA. So far, no word from TNA._


they're not helping their case


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2011)

So R-Truth gonna play another weak heel with witty tactics , this gonna be like the feud with the Miz but more ghetto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> So R-Truth gonna play another weak heel with witty tactics , this gonna be like the feud with the Miz but more *Entertaining*.



fixed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2011)

Weak more like shitty


----------



## urca (May 31, 2011)

seriously truth made my day


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 31, 2011)

Just woundring has anyone heard any more of roh's tv deal?


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed



Not a hard thing to do, Miz was just some kind of poor man's Jericho, now hes more entertaining putting over Riley than almost all the things he did with Cena .


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 31, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Not a hard thing to do, Miz was just some kind of poor man's Jericho, now hes more entertaining putting over Riley than almost all the things he did with Cena .



Putting Jericho in the same sentence as a Miz and a Cena is blasphemy. These days (aside from rare rock segments) only CM Punk can match Jericho. And if he is gone, that company will die of worthy in-ring performers of main event caliber


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

Too bad Jericho wont be back till Wrestlemania, he'll probably come back as  face.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2011)

But...but...i only like HEEL Jericho!!!!

I won't take him seriously as a face unless he looks like some 80s rockstar in neon pants calling people assclowns.


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2011)

Or bottom feeding trashbag hoes.


----------



## urca (May 31, 2011)

> Just woundring has anyone heard any more of roh's tv deal?


i heared of it but i have no details,i only know that they'll be on tv.
any news link please?anyone?


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Putting Jericho in the same sentence as a Miz and a Cena is blasphemy. These days (aside from rare rock segments) only CM Punk can match Jericho. And if he is gone, that company will die of worthy in-ring performers of main event caliber



That's why I called him poor man's Jericho, because that's what we are getting some kind of ripoff of his last heel gimmick without the amazing ring skills...also those two main event heels Cena's getting...The Miz and R-Truth .

At least it looks they are building Cm Punk to look credible again after all this R-Truth conspiracy shit ends hope we get CM Punk vs Cena.


----------



## Ae (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBVlp3uDxqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXAQm-SZj0E&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

5:29 holy shit


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



*





> Christian pinned Mark Henry. Christian is appointed special referee for the title match tonight between Randy Orton and Sheamus.
> 
> 
> *Jindar Mahal with Great Khali beat Yoshi Tatsu quickly. Khali put Tatsu in the vice afterwards.
> ...


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> At least it looks they are building Cm Punk to look credible again after all this R-Truth conspiracy shit ends hope we get CM Punk vs Cena.



They could have wored wonders with CM Punk and Nexus story. But leave it to some people to pass on good things that are right infront of their eyes. Punk's heel persona is the best in some time. Mic skills, in ring skills...but fear to give him a worthy championship run.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

> THQ has been fairly clear that changes are afoot with its decade-old wrestling simulation WWE SmackDown vs. RAW franchise, telling GameSpot last month to expect details at this year's Electronic Entertainment Expo. With that show kicking off next week, THQ today drew back the curtain on its plans, the least of which being a rebranding of the franchise's long-winded moniker.
> 
> THQ telegraphed its WWE reboot. Randy Orton knows what to do.
> 
> ...



so people payed for 2011 when the developing team had no faith in it? BS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> so people payed for 2011 when the developing team had no faith in it? BS



And the same jackasses that payed for 2011 are going to pay for this and call it a great improvement. Like 2011 was suppose to be over 2010. Fans will never learn.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't played a WWE game since HCTP

That and SYM were the best


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Best Wrestling game of all time

WWF No Mercy


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2011)

^true story      .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder who will rage about that above statement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And the same jackasses that payed for 2011 are going to pay for this and call it a great improvement. Like 2011 was suppose to be over 2010. Fans will never learn.



i guess.. i didn't buy one since 09 and i regret that shit.. i never enjoyed one since 06.. the name itself is also stupid.. they should just have toned down gameplay and appearance from all stars.. that had a good control scheme.. 




Darth Nihilus said:


> Best Wrestling game of all time
> 
> WWF No Mercy



along with HCTP agree..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Tables Ladders and Chairs

Best match in the entire game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Remember when the first smackdown on the PS2 had 8 player match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

^ No.. i never knew it did..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^ No.. i never knew it did..



It did....and it was awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

which one was it? i played all games of the smackdown series..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't touched the SD! series since the first VS. Raw. There really wasn't enough to justify paying full-price or wasting a spot in a Gamefly queue for it since it came down to slightly updated roster and maybe an extra mode.

The first Smackdown game was such garbage though. I remember Jeff couldn't connect with the Swanton and once I was submitted to MOUNTED PUNCHES. I mean, WTF. Although one time in No Mercy I recall starting the match with a strong grapple and having a powerbomb countered into a hurricanrana pin and losing.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you people watched the latest TE episode?

LOL Andy and Luke got exposed has hypocrites calling other people uncomfortable and arrogant, the only man there that didn't acted like a pussy because Austin was mean to them was Jeremiah...such a shame he didn't make it via ring experience.

Not gonna watch the last chapter I'm not a fan of the crying giant and poor man's Orton.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> vickie is just so fuckable tonight


Watching RAW and Vickie was looking so damn MILFy with that red dress. 


Quick thoughts on RAW:

- The technical difficulties were funny and I think they could actually use this for Truth to rail on the conspiracy against him(King even notes it when Truth was headed to the ring).

- Riley segment was great and I'm shocked they let Alex not only survive the sneak attack, but take control and kick Miz's ass again. Great heel mic work by Cole, too.

- Kharma promo was really, really nice. I'm still wondering why TNA never let her talk as when she threatened the Bellas, you couldn't help but believe that they were shitting their pants in fear even when Kharma herself said she couldn't do anything physical.

- Vickie was fuckin' SMOKIN'. Lawler needs to shut the hell up about her weight, though. He and Cole arguing about it was so damn distracting.

- Cena managing to get Ryder on TV is always great.

- The wrestling on this show was really damn good aside from the stinky Divas match. Dolph/Kofi was decent, Punk/Rey was damn good, Swagger/Bourne was nifty for the time they had. Truth busting out the old 80's-style stalling and interacting with the fans was refreshing since most of the heels in the company don't seem to bother with it(which is kinda shocking with Miz since it seems like something he'd really excel at given how charismatic the guy is).

- Truth throwing the drink in the plant's face and running off so pleased with himself was hilarious as was Cena wiping the guy's face with his wristbands(guy was pretty good plant, too). 

Good show, technical difficulties aside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Watching RAW and Vickie was looking so damn MILFy with that red dress.
> 
> 
> Quick thoughts on RAW:
> ...



fuck man, the technical difficulties helped it.. it made r-truth's promo more amusing.. which i never knew was possible..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> so people payed for 2011 when the developing team had no faith in it? BS



Yes, quite 
Still, this sounds kinda promising, and if it helps remove some of the chunkiness and slowness of past WWE games (including All-Stars, suprisingly), I'm all for it. Let's see what they have in store at E3



Darth Nihilus said:


> Best Wrestling game of all time
> 
> WWF No Mercy




*Spoiler*: _word_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geZSBEi9afo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Watching RAW and Vickie was looking so damn MILFy with that red dress.
> 
> - Vickie was fuckin' SMOKIN'. Lawler needs to shut the hell up about her weight, though. He and Cole arguing about it was so damn distracting.




What do you expect from Lawler? He's proven that he likes little girls. 

And yeah i used to gag when i saw Vickie on TV but now...now?.....i'd tear that woman up.

Oh and i gave up on Yukes making a good WWE game again yeeeears ago. Like back in 2007. They can say all they want that they'll make a good one this time, its still marketing that will soon turn out that the game is just another mediocre year to year release.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't get to see raw this week, is vicky really now a true mamacita (have to use it since Eddie and all) now *shock* 

And back to wrestling games.  Oh how i miss the old N64 WCW/WWF Games.  I remember in one WcW vs NWO (the one with the wolfpack and Flock stables added too) I was Rey and my friend was Goldberg in a battle Royale.  He was halfway through perfroming a jackhammer when I flew off the turnbuckle to interupt the move.

I so wish things like that would be still in wrestling games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too, actually. I'm not one of those "ahh~, back in the day" guys, but I always liked how you could interrupt moves in battle royals and whatnot in the old N64 stuff. I wonder why they scrapped that mechanic. Yeah, it made things look wonky, but if it's realism they want, it was a lot better than having the superstar be invincible for the duration of their attack.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Jun 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> But...but...i only like HEEL Jericho!!!!
> 
> I won't take him seriously as a face unless he looks like some 80s rockstar in neon pants calling people assclowns.



I like both heel and face Jericho but the Current Heel Jericho is win for me. Never got tired of him saying "I am the best in the world at what I do".

Now about Wrestling Games: The SVR series stop being interest to me after 2007. HCTP, No Mercy, and Classic PS2 smackdowns (before the Svr series) were very much classics.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Me too, actually. I'm not one of those "ahh~, back in the day" guys, but I always liked how you could interrupt moves in battle royals and whatnot in the old N64 stuff. I wonder why they scrapped that mechanic. Yeah, it made things look wonky, but if it's realism they want, it was a lot better than having the superstar be invincible for the duration of their attack.



exactly and i doubt that it was because too many people complained either.  It was just an incentive to get your own back in a match to make it a new variable.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 1, 2011)

SD spoilers are 

I want to see that hoodie back


----------



## urca (Jun 1, 2011)

> SD spoilers are



*Spoiler*: __ 




we might actually get a bryan fued finally,the guy needs to improve at mic work,if he does then we might see a new main eventer,and possibly a  legend in the future.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 1, 2011)

yes that too, Brian vs Ted vs Sin Cara vs Cody, let it happen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> which one was it? i played all games of the smackdown series..



Just Bring it was the one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just Bring it was the one.



yeah.. i bought both just bring it and shut your mouth at the same time.. so i missed some stuff from just bring it.. i will check it out now though 

thanx


----------



## Vox (Jun 2, 2011)

Here Comes The Pain is where its at.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnny Blaze said:


> I like both heel and face Jericho but the Current Heel Jericho is win for me. Never got tired of him saying "*I am the best in the world at what I do*"



Now that wasn't a lie  and CM Punk not far away


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 2, 2011)

Bah, I look forward even more to see what Jericho comes up with next.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 2, 2011)

Vox said:


> Here Comes The Pain is where its at.



This right here.

Easily one of the best rassling games ever made.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

suggestions for new WWE themes 

from past PPVs

could work with RAW, SD, tough enough or NXT











SD, RAW or superstars











special mention

Wrestlemania


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

fixed it, forgot it worked differently


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2011)

Dolph is tight again, personality and hair has returned.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

no more CAW mode


----------



## Cooli (Jun 2, 2011)

Sooo I'm out of the loop. When did Matt go to TNA? D:


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2011)

About 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 2, 2011)

Does he tag with Jeff? 


Why'd he leave wwe?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2011)

Can't remember.

wasnt he like overly frustrated with the company or something

it was also kind of messed up how wwe started buying into the idea that he was fat. definitely needed to work out though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2011)

He tagged with Jeff once before Victory Road happened and Jeff got sent home for wrecking a PPV main event. 

He was having drug problems and being a whiny bitch in general backstage trying to get released, so the WWE released him.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

The Rise and Fall of the Hardys

available in DVD


----------



## Cooli (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff ruined a PPV?  how'd that happen?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

coming out for a World Title match wasted

like high as hell


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 2, 2011)

But Jeff Hardy is such a hard working, focused role model for kids who in no way ironically does more to prove his detractors right than he should physically be allowed to by the laws of the physical universe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

you had to mention the hardyz? 
its bad enough having to see matt.. now you have to mention him here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^^

10char


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Jeff ruined a PPV?  how'd that happen?


[YOUTUBE]-n1NxhSgywo[/YOUTUBE]

Watch and laugh.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2011)

@Michael: I don't think that pic would've been half as funny without that particular screen cap. Whoever made that is a genius


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 2, 2011)

This, IMHO, is the best episode of Z! True Long Island Story yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdy8hL_trfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 2, 2011)

what the hell happened to the hardyz? fuck man  and Jeff is still wrestling after showing up so blasted Sting had to fucking shoot on him? 

also I yook a break from wrestling from 05-10 and am catching up on all that I've missed and in my wandering I ran into this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zByTib5nfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

is this for real? and in the damn current era no less? HOLY SHIT that Gimmick looks Hilariously crazy..was this any good? was this guy any good? and why is this not..taking on Punks Nexus..or trolling the miz truth and morrison? 

i mean damn..I can't believe I missed that..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @Michael: I don't think that pic would've been half as funny without that particular screen cap. Whoever made that is a genius



i miss your orton set already


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what the hell happened to the hardyz? fuck man  and Jeff is still wrestling after showing up so blasted Sting had to fucking shoot on him?
> 
> also I yook a break from wrestling from 05-10 and am catching up on all that I've missed and in my wandering I ran into this
> 
> ...


It was good for a few laughs, but the guy that used that gimmick was a horrible wrestler. I think he got released last year or the year before(?). His crowning achievement was grabbing the growth on Jillian Hall's face and eating it, thus grossing everybody the FUCK out. 



Khris said:


> i miss your orton set already


*stares disapprovingly*

COME ON!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It was good for a few laughs, but the guy that used that gimmick was a horrible wrestler. I think he got released last year or the year before(?). His crowning achievement was grabbing the growth on Jillian Hall's face and eating it, thus grossing everybody the FUCK out.



I'm assuming the growth was keyfabe? that sounds hilarious but he was a terrible wrestler then? he looked in fantastic condition but he was like Ultimate warrior or Ahmed Johnson then?

on another note: why would TNA sign the hardy's are they trying to be extra pathetic?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I'm assuming the growth was keyfabe? that sounds hilarious but he was a terrible wrestler then? he looked in fantastic condition but he was like Ultimate warrior or Ahmed Johnson then?
> 
> on another note: why would TNA sign the hardy's are they trying to be extra pathetic?



Oh yeah, it was definitely fake. Boogey was a 40-year old dude who lied about his age to try and get on Tough Enough back when it was airing on MTV. He was green as hell and was never allowed to work a match more than 10 minutes long because he was a sloppy fucker and couldn't be trusted to be safe in the ring if he was tired.

Dixie is enamored with ex-WWE guys., that's all there is to that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh yeah, it was definitely fake. Boogey was a 40-year old dude who lied about his age to try and get on Tough Enough back when it was airing on MTV. He was green as hell and was never allowed to work a match more than 10 minutes long because he was a sloppy fucker and couldn't be trusted to be safe in the ring if he was tired.



so he was basically a middle aged Warrior/johnson that's just great..did he ever do any damage to any one?




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dixie is enamored with ex-WWE guys., that's all there is to that.



well sure but there are more talented ex E guys then that fat tub of shit and meth..and his retarded brother


----------



## Vox (Jun 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ...well sure but there are more talented ex E guys then that fat tub of shit and meth..and his retarded brother



Sure, more talented. But Jeffro is so over its crazy. He could've been signed anywhere after his release from the E.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so he was basically a middle aged Warrior/johnson that's just great..did he ever do any damage to any one?


Nah, they really limited what he did in the ring to make sure he didn't, I think he did hurt himself once though. Not too sure about that, however.



> well sure but there are more talented ex E guys then that fat tub of shit and meth..and his retarded brother


Dixie only cares about the name guys, so that's why TNA hired Jeff a second time and brought in Matt. To be fair, though, Matt's actually gotten back into shape and is putting on decent-to-really good matches when allowed to do so.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 3, 2011)

Matt Hardy just carried Crimson to a pretty solid match on Impact Wrestling tonight, believe it or not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2011)

Crimson's actually getting a decent push. I'm shocked.

Angelina+Winter continue to be the best thing going on in NA wrestling.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 3, 2011)

So is Chris Hero swinging more towards Asgard these days?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 3, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nah, they really limited what he did in the ring to make sure he didn't, I think he did hurt himself once though. Not too sure about that, however.



lol if they had given that gimmick to a more talented wrestler..are they trying to find an eventual replacement for taker or something with this crap?



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dixie only cares about the name guys, so that's why TNA hired Jeff a second time and brought in Matt. To be fair, though, Matt's actually gotten back into shape and is putting on decent-to-really good matches when allowed to do so.



decent to good in terms of TNA quality or over all? that does not surprise me Matt was never terrible but man has he changed physically



Vox said:


> Sure, more talented. But Jeffro is so over its crazy. He could've been signed anywhere after his release from the E.



really? he was over? I don't remember him ever being that over i mean as the hardyz with Lyta they where alright but all the same i don't ever recall them being that hot a commodity


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2011)

You weren't watching at the time, but prior to his release of WWE he was the most over person in the company. This isn't a case of everyone loving to chant W-O-R-M either as he was showcased in the main event scene on both Raw and Smackdown. The fans loved him, WWE finally gave him the ball, but hey man... drugs~!

2009 was such a great year. Summer of Punk on SD!, the pre-Hogan TNA stuff. *sigh*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

MATT AND JEFF!...THE HARDLY BOYS!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Blaze (Jun 3, 2011)

Matt and Jeff both being on TNA is kinda hilarious because I'm so used to seeing them on WWE, especially Matt. Jeff was favored more by fans than Matt , despite Matt being able to slap TORNADOES with ease .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 3, 2011)

Matt deserved at least one HW or WWE title Who knows.

I just watched MVP and japan wrestling  (Yes it is quite old.)


----------



## Cooli (Jun 3, 2011)

Christian/shaemus feud in future?


Christian heel!?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 4, 2011)

Johnny Curtis has debuted, finally. I almost forgot about him.

It would have been retarded if they released the guy without doing anything with him, whether he's very good or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2011)

foley might return to E 

he was a good announcer the last he was around..

RAW team - Cole,King,Foley
Smackdown team - Booker,Cole,Josh

yes, please yes


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 4, 2011)

More like get rid of Lawler all together.

If Mick Foley is willing to let Vinnie Mac scream in his ear, or Vince is willing to compromise then I'll welcome Mick back to the announce table.


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2011)

> More like get rid of Lawler all together.
> 
> If Mick Foley is willing to let Vinnie Mac scream in his ear, or Vince is willing to compromise then I'll welcome Mick back to the announce table.


i think foley and vince are on good terms,vince paid most money for mick to support rainn,vince paid about 70,000 dollars,so i think they're on good terms,probably.
i hope mick comes to wwe.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> foley might return to E
> 
> he was a good announcer the last he was around..
> 
> ...


Tired of Cole and King


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2011)

cole is alright.... king might be meh in the last 3 years.. but whatever really.. anything is better than tenay 


*Spoiler*: __ 










btw, am i the only one sad that tough enough is ending? for 9 straight weeks, its been my favorite wrestling program.. is there any news on a season 2? and if there is, i hope austin hosts again..


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Cole is alright?  You kidding me?  Who has he put over properly since his transformation.  Or even before then?  His talking style takes away from the match.  Which is sad.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> cole is alright.... king might be meh in the last 3 years.. but whatever really.. anything is better than tenay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just know that im trying out for it  

Has anyone heard about thr ROH TV Deal yet?

Oh And I found an interview with old skidmarks


----------



## FearTear (Jun 4, 2011)

I miss this guy 

Do someone here know where is he today?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 4, 2011)

Hes with New Japan Pro Wrestling . Looks like he enjoy's it as well.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2011)

good if foley returns, he's gonna rot in that other promotion



basye said:


> Matt deserved at least one HW or WWE title Who knows.
> 
> I just watched MVP and japan wrestling  (Yes it is quite old.)



doubt it, he's only relevant during his returns or when there's something happening around him, but when its him, the spotlight seems to get some random allergic reaction, imo


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

MVP had an interview over at iwantwrestling talking about how much he digs jap strong style, so he's in a good place forhim it seems.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 4, 2011)

I liked Montel when he first came into WWE.


----------



## karle96 (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah i miss mvp in wwe , he was very good as an heel. i have watched some of his japan matches on youtube.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

How good have they been?  Can't check YT @ work.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2011)

I liked heel MVP turning against Vickie, if he kept that character going and be like "Mr Controversial" or something, could work imo


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 4, 2011)

Who is that WWE ring announcer that keeps saying “that’s vintage….(insert wrestler name)….”? His voice and desk skills are shit


----------



## FearTear (Jun 4, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Who is that WWE ring announcer that keeps saying ?that?s vintage?.(insert wrestler name)?.?? His voice and desk skills are shit



You're trying to tell us you don't know who MICHAEL COLE is? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I envy you


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> You're trying to tell us you don't know who MICHAEL COLE is?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know who he is, but I only know the voices of Jerry the King and JR the BBQ man  the rest of the dest talkers are well...and that "vintage" remarks are shit


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> How good have they been?  Can't check YT @ work.



Been very good, he plays well with the crowed there and keeps it ballin.

I loved the whole him and hardy match ups lol


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 4, 2011)

> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that Mick Foley has asked for his release due to creative differences. This is the reason for the abrupt ending to "The Network" storyline. Foley has not officially been released from TNA but that is expected to happen soon.



This is pretty cool news.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2011)

Foley vs Undertaker, Hell in a Cell, Wrestlemania 28

not a bad idea no?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 4, 2011)

That would be an absolutely terrible idea. Seriously.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That would be an absolutely terrible idea. Seriously.





I'd still love it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 4, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Foley vs Undertaker, Hell in a Cell, Wrestlemania 28
> 
> not a bad idea no?



I don't mind the Idea though in this PG Age of WWE that sounds rather...bad.
IMO it would also kinda ruin the Legend of their Match from 98.


I rather wait and see how the year and Superstars progress to make any Predictions and wishes when it comes to the opponent for Taker.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 4, 2011)

Taker can barely move these days. Why would they put him in the ring with a guy who is struggling with the exact same problems, in a match that nearly killed both of these two when they were in there *prime*?

With that said, Foley coming back in the same way he was being used before he left excites me. Doing some commentary, or just making the occasional appearance. An Authority Figure type role would be cool too.

I honestly couldn't think of a better personality to have on a PG Wrestling show than Mick Foley.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2011)

tell me how many abrupt ends to story lines have TNA had the past 2-3 years?


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2011)

they need to turn the anonymous raw manager into foley,that'd fit since he was the commisioner before.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2011)

so what a HHH rematch then?

rocky? austin? cena?

I mean its a good way to make some noise, altho yeah, I consider a fight with Foley being his last may not give him justice

but cmon, someone falling to a table or chokeslam through a cell can be crazy


----------



## EJ (Jun 4, 2011)

If it's his last match it should be against either Cena or Foley.

If it's Cena, he should win to make up for him tapping at Wrestlemania to him. But it's not likely seeing as though The Rock will be having probably his last official match against Cena. 

Foley is always possible. It should definitely be a hardcore match. But it probably won't happen.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2011)

if Foley, I want it HIAC and Cena has Rocky

Taker expressed interest over Wade Barret before, but I doubt it could work if its his last match, it might seem half-assed


----------



## EJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Can the WWE even pull off a Hardcore match(It's PG now). HIAC isn't a bad idea, but it's just that Triple H and Mick Foely have been in a hardcore match together, and it resulted with Tripel winning by doing pedigreeing Mick Foley on thumthacks.

Idk, to me it seems more apporpriate to end Triple H's final match with one of the greatest matches he has ever been in.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, does it even need to be explained why that in 2011 putting Undertaker and Mick Foley in the ring together is an awful idea?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

i like foley.. but i don't want him wrasslin 

the guy has it worse than taker.. if he'll have a retirement match at either summerslam, survivor series or wrestlemania with a young talent.. than i wouldn't mind.. but why waste  a scarce taker match on him.. it doesn't make sense..

if taker has at most 3 matches.. than they should be; trips at summerslam, cena at survivor series, and Y2J at wrestlemania..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 5, 2011)

Well yeah, I'm not entirely against Mick getting in the ring provided it's against someone that is both young and can carry him along. John Cena, CM Punk and the Miz would all be logical opponents if they decided to do it. Even a rematch with Randy Orton could be interesting. Theirs probably others, but those four are the first that spring to mind.

Speaking of wasting time, why in the hell would WWE put arguably their biggest drawing potential match up right now (Cena vs. Taker) on F-ing Survivor Series? That match happens at either Mania or SummerSlam at the very least.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, Foley confirmed to WWE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Well yeah, I'm not entirely against Mick getting in the ring provided it's against someone that is both young and can carry him along. John Cena, CM Punk and the Miz would all be logical opponents if they decided to do it. Even a rematch with Randy Orton could be interesting. Theirs probably others, but those four are the first that spring to mind.


i was thinking more younger, down the mid-card alley.. maybe sheamus or something..



> Speaking of wasting time, why in the hell would WWE put arguably their biggest drawing potential match up right now (Cena vs. Taker) on F-ing Survivor Series? That match happens at either Mania or SummerSlam at the very least.


well is presumed that taker won't make it to summerslam 2012, let alone wrestlemania 29.. thats why i don't approve of rock/cena at wm28.. and summerslam is kinda confirmed for a trips rematch.. its the only opening possible.. they could do a retirement angle.. have cena win cleanly or something..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 5, 2011)

The fact that I'm seeing people *want* Mick Foley in a wrestling ring again in 2011(in fucking hardcore matches to boot) given how physically decimated his body is and how horrendously out of shape he is both saddens me and blows my mind.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 5, 2011)

> Wait, Foley confirmed to WWE?



No. It kind of seems like the next logical step, though; especially with the Rock being back and all.




> i was thinking more younger, down the mid-card alley.. maybe sheamus or something..



That would make a lot more sense, actually. I feel like Dolph Ziggler would be a great opponent for him.

No matter his opponent, I don't think it'd be wise for Mick to be in anything over 10 minutes. The match would have to be pretty low key too.




> well is presumed that taker won't make it to summerslam 2012, let alone wrestlemania 29.. thats why i don't approve of rock/cena at wm28.. and summerslam is kinda confirmed for a trips rematch.. its the only opening possible.. they could do a retirement angle.. have cena win cleanly or something..



Taker-Trips again?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler for Undertaker vs. Mick Foley at WrestleMania 28:

[YOUTUBE]jqb3abbtrNE[/YOUTUBE]



In Brightest Day! said:


> Taker-Trips again?


I know, I know, but Triple H pretty much said it the Raw after Mania unfortunately.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

H should not retire taker..hell no

I'd love it to be some one like Sting or hell even goldberg but neither of that is possible it seems

though for the life of me I cannot understand why Sting puts up with the TNA shit...as opposed to moving to the E


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The fact that I'm seeing people *want* Mick Foley in a wrestling ring again in 2011(in fucking hardcore matches to boot) given how physically decimated his body is and how horrendously out of shape he is both saddens me and blows my mind.



i can understand that it would be retarded putting him with taker.. but if someone might get over wrasslin him.. than why not?

i can see morrison vs. foley.. new hardcore vs. old hardcore  

hell, he can wrestle the winner of tough enough, like one more final test of seeing how tough enough he is..




In Brightest Day! said:


> That would make a lot more sense, actually. I feel like Dolph Ziggler would be a great opponent for him.
> 
> No matter his opponent, I don't think it'd be wise for Mick to be in anything over 10 minutes. The match would have to be pretty low key too.



yea.. i mean they had a whole feud with lawler that did aboslutely nothing.. i can't see why they can't put foley with rising star..




> Taker-Trips again?



yes, trips said he'll be waiting.. but i don't see what so bad about it.. their mania match was great.. and trips still didn't use the sledgehammer..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Foley vs Undertaker, Hell in a Cell, Wrestlemania 28 not a bad idea no?



Can be a great Idea 

If they can make 3 out of 5 matches a possibilities, than they could actually have a good mania, and not the crap shit that the last was few ended up being. 

1.	IC title ? sin cera vs rey mysterio.
2.	Christian Vs cody Rhodes
3.	World Heavyweight championship ? HHH vs Orton (Yes been done before, But they just have great in ring chemistry with each other). 
*4.	WWE  Title - Chris Jericho vs CM Punk*  (with their in ring skills, it could be best match of all time, if set right).
5.	Hell in a Cell -  Legend vs Legend - Foley vs Undertaker.

Dear WWE bad card writers, make no.4 a reality.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 5, 2011)

P.S you all now you want to see Chris Jericho vs CM Punk for the title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

i can see andy from tough enough having a potentially good match with taker in a smackdown taping or something.. 

that being said, i also want luke getting signed.. they are both good..


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

punk is gone before the summer ends bank on it


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> punk is gone before the summer ends bank on it



I know Legend kun  but if someone got a brain in the wwe writing team, they would push to sign him  he is the best heel in the buizz now days...and also hot with charisma


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

its ok kyuui

in other news jomo is getting better from his surgery


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The fact that I'm seeing people *want* Mick Foley in a wrestling ring again in 2011(in fucking hardcore matches to boot) given how physically decimated his body is and how horrendously out of shape he is both saddens me and blows my mind.



 Godlike


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Can the WWE even pull off a Hardcore match(It's PG now). HIAC isn't a bad idea, but it's just that Triple H and Mick Foely have been in a hardcore match together, and it resulted with Tripel winning by doing pedigreeing Mick Foley on thumthacks.
> 
> Idk, to me it seems more apporpriate to end Triple H's final match with one of the greatest matches he has ever been in.



you only need proper execution of carefully thought out moves and concepts, it dont have to be super violent, just entertaining and can get the people looking



In Brightest Day! said:


> Guys, does it even need to be explained why that in 2011 putting Undertaker and Mick Foley in the ring together is an awful idea?



hm? just throwin that in, its not like there's anyone for Taker besides Cena and HHH in the horizon

Cena got rocky and im not very fond of rematch unless your as awesome as HBK in the ring



In Brightest Day! said:


> Well yeah, I'm not entirely against Mick getting in the ring provided it's against someone that is both young and can carry him along. John Cena, CM Punk and the Miz would all be logical opponents if they decided to do it. Even a rematch with Randy Orton could be interesting. Theirs probably others, but those four are the first that spring to mind.
> 
> Speaking of wasting time, why in the hell would WWE put arguably their biggest drawing potential match up right now (Cena vs. Taker) on F-ing Survivor Series? That match happens at either Mania or SummerSlam at the very least.



yeah, Randy vs Mick might work really well

personally I dont like the PG persona to reflect the entirety of their production, make TV stuff PG and PPV could be like it was before, its not inconceivable and pretty easy to do conceptually

and yeah, Cena vs Taker would be best move imo



sarun uchiha said:


> Wait, Foley confirmed to WWE?



nah, just throwing that in, I mean, ppl here discuss Neji vs Sasuke, why not a seemingly possible rematch of a classic?



Khris said:


> i was thinking more younger, down the mid-card alley.. maybe sheamus or something..
> 
> 
> well is presumed that taker won't make it to summerslam 2012, let alone wrestlemania 29.. thats why i don't approve of rock/cena at wm28.. and summerslam is kinda confirmed for a trips rematch.. its the only opening possible.. they could do a retirement angle.. have cena win cleanly or something..



Shameus doing something with Mick would be perfect imho, it fits his character



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The fact that I'm seeing people *want* Mick Foley in a wrestling ring again in 2011(in fucking hardcore matches to boot) given how physically decimated his body is and how horrendously out of shape he is both saddens me and blows my mind.



hm, oh well, altho honestly, I want him to be more of a TV character, but its not like you have much a choice for Taker given that in the scenario, Cena will have a match which is seemingly logical, at this point for Taker to have his last match with, imo anyways

I dont know what Mick's condition is, but character wise, it would make sense



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> H should not retire taker..hell no
> 
> I'd love it to be some one like Sting or hell even goldberg but neither of that is possible it seems
> 
> though for the life of me I cannot understand why Sting puts up with the TNA shit...as opposed to moving to the E



maybe Chris Jericho but its too ambiguous for Taker's last match, Mick and Taker had history together, Kayfabe and ring wise, it'll just be picking up where they left off and try to do something controversial with the stories that makes people look

I mean really, Wrestlemania 28, Mick Foley vs Undertaker

or HHH vs Undertaker Wrestlemania Rematch

first one is fresh and is on people's minds with all the replays of past matches, it would make people look and wonder wtf is going on

and its not like most of the market gives a shit about wrestler's personal life, etc etc, as long as you can keep them tuned in, you call the shots, it dont even have to be a violent match

but yeah, Mick's condition will come into play, also Sting is scared of his character being buried in the WWE, not to mention he's too old


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> i can understand that it would be retarded putting him with taker.. but if someone might get over wrasslin him.. than why not?
> 
> i can see morrison vs. foley.. new hardcore vs. old hardcore
> 
> hell, he can wrestle the winner of tough enough, like one more final test of seeing how tough enough he is..



not necessarily, I dont see why there's seemingly so much disapproving over Taker vs Foley tbh, its an established rivalry refreshed

and yeah, those are very good suggestions imo

but I like that Shameus vs Mick suggestion alot more



BlueSky Rena said:


> Can be a great Idea
> 
> If they can make 3 out of 5 matches a possibilities, than they could actually have a good mania, and not the crap shit that the last was few ended up being.
> 
> ...



im a go with HHH vs Orton
I would love to see Y2J vs CM Punk happen
and yeah,Foley vs Taker

along with other matches plus Rocky vs Cena, this would look like a card that can really sell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> not necessarily, I dont see why there's seemingly so much disapproving over Taker vs Foley tbh, its an established rivalry refreshed


taker has a few matches in him.. one is confirmed for trips... wasting him on foley would suck, since we got Y2J and cena could carry him into legendary matches.. not saying foley/taker will suck, but saying taker/cena and taker/y2j would be much better.. if they face off in a tapings or maybe TLC or something then i wouldn't mind.. but wrestlemania? fuck no.. let alone a whole damn feud.. wm28 should be reserved for y2j since cena is facing the rock.... cena can wrestle taker in survivor series..

here's hoping taker makes it to wm29.. though i doubt it.. 



> and yeah, those are very good suggestions imo
> 
> but I like that Shameus vs Mick suggestion alot more



yeah.. sheamus, morrison, and even del rio can carry him to good-great matches if done correctly..




> On Twitter, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin commented on the possibility of a second season of WWE Tough Enough.
> He wrote, "I have had many questions regarding a season 2 of Tough Enough...no word yet. Very interesting..."



please yes


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 5, 2011)

The Mick Foley-Undertaker rematch already happened a few years ago...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJPKq8tSMrI[/YOUTUBE]

And it was freaking slow then too.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I would love to see Y2J vs CM Punk happen
> and yeah


If only Lucky Kun  it's to bad wwe creative team isn't the smartest of fruits on the tree to write off such a plot  they will most likely say "bye bye" to Punky sama, cuse they can't handle his main event epicness levels 

On a side note: Y2J vs Punk is a Mania closing main event level. Vince chan, make this happen!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> taker has a few matches in him.. one is confirmed for trips... wasting him on foley would suck, since we got Y2J and cena could carry him into legendary matches.. not saying foley/taker will suck, but saying taker/cena and taker/y2j would be much better.. if they face off in a tapings or maybe TLC or something then i wouldn't mind.. but wrestlemania? fuck no.. let alone a whole damn feud.. wm28 should be reserved for y2j since cena is facing the rock.... cena can wrestle taker in survivor series..
> 
> here's hoping taker makes it to wm29.. though i doubt it..
> 
> ...



yeah, that is one thing that bothers me about it, but the attention factor is there

if anything, I would prefer Taker vs Cena, it just fits so well, but they have Rocky vs Cena v.v

I said them statements about hiac cuz I was thinking of who will fight Taker on WM

and yeah, younger guys could definitely benefit alot from it



In Brightest Day! said:


> The Mick Foley-Undertaker rematch already happened a few years ago...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJPKq8tSMrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And it was freaking slow then too.







BlueSky Rena said:


> If only Lucky Kun  it's to bad wwe creative team isn't the smartest of fruits on the tree to write off such a plot  they will most likely say "bye bye" to Punky sama, cuse they can't handle his main event epicness levels
> 
> On a side note: Y2J vs Punk is a Mania closing main event level. Vince chan, make this happen!



well, its more of a problem with the top guys imo, I mean creative is pretty creative in their own right 

but it still has to be scanned, studied and filtered by the guys who call the shots

I actually want Y2J to return and feud with Orton for revenge, both would be faces tho, then a heel would be involved which would push them to greater heights


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> punk is gone before the summer ends bank on it



your kidding right? that's terrible...where's he going?




Michael Lucky said:


> maybe Chris Jericho but its too ambiguous for Taker's last match, Mick and Taker had history together, Kayfabe and ring wise, it'll just be picking up where they left off and try to do something controversial with the stories that makes people look[]



why would Y2J be too ambiguous that guy more then earned his place in the company I mean being able to stand with the rock and do promos with and against him with out getting buried he's had really good matches IIRC he still seems to be over with the fans this wouldn't be a bad match up unless I'm missing something major



Michael Lucky said:


> I mean really, Wrestlemania 28, Mick Foley vs Undertaker
> 
> or HHH vs Undertaker Wrestlemania Rematch



foley taker rematch might end in the booking staff being charged with two counts of negligent homicide honestly..I mean they're kinda falling apart you know

and isn't H pretty much done? I mean his knees his legs in general seem to be fucked up something fierce 



Michael Lucky said:


> and its not like most of the market gives a shit about wrestler's personal life, etc etc, as long as you can keep them tuned in, you call the shots, it dont even have to be a violent match]



if it's Foley vs Taker is absolutely has to be an attitude era style match at the very least...if not like something closer to their 98 match anything would be completely insulting to both of the characters..the fans who idolize them and so on...and frankly neither of them are in any condition to pull that off and it'd be insane to PG a foley vs taker match..

its better to just leave this one in the 90's where it belongs 



Michael Lucky said:


> , also Sting is scared of his character being buried in the WWE, not to mention he's too old



See I never got this...book got buried but worked his way back up relatively quickly to something resembling what he once was and Goldberg certainly wasn't buried in the E until his last match any ways

Sting I can see his character being misused like Goldberg but buried? I think he's too well known and beloved for it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

imma reply later, too busy with skypu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> imma reply later, too busy with skypu



The hell you are m'kay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> yeah, that is one thing that bothers me about it, but the attention factor is there
> 
> if anything, I would prefer Taker vs Cena, it just fits so well, but they have Rocky vs Cena v.v
> 
> ...



Y2J.. anything else would be irrelevant


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2011)

Only if Y2J from some weird ass turn of booking goes over and ends the streak.

But that's some twisted wet dream that will never evveeeeeeer happen!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why would Y2J be too ambiguous that guy more then earned his place in the company I mean being able to stand with the rock and do promos with and against him with out getting buried he's had really good matches IIRC he still seems to be over with the fans this wouldn't be a bad match up unless I'm missing something major



cuz its might seem made out of nowhere, unlike Mick who had history with him

and yes he can, no doubt about it, im a big Y2J fan for one, but I want Taker's last match to be something that would somewhat fluid, imma eplain later when im talking to less people 



> foley taker rematch might end in the booking staff being charged with two counts of negligent homicide honestly..I mean they're kinda falling apart you know



hm, just a suggestion, im still going with Cena if I was them, it would seem very logical, not to mention he's supposed to be face of the company



> and isn't H pretty much done? I mean his knees his legs in general seem to be fucked up something fierce



oh I didnt know, too bad, he's one of the few guys who knows good ring psychology at least, alot of them guys just bounce in the ring

athleticism isnt the only thing relevant in this sport v.v



> if it's Foley vs Taker is absolutely has to be an attitude era style match at the very least...if not like something closer to their 98 match anything would be completely insulting to both of the characters..the fans who idolize them and so on...and frankly neither of them are in any condition to pull that off and it'd be insane to PG a foley vs taker match..



yeah, totally, I hope it would be somewhat like that, maybe less risky, but they are experienced stars who know how to play with the crowd via simple stuff in the ring, Foley dont have to fall 25 feet from a cell to make it crazy, just crazy enough for their standards, im sure with veterans like them in an environment like WWE, they will surely be able to pull some good stuff

but yeah, I hope they are in much better condition, I was even worried at Taker's knee in WM 26, they are last match afterall  



> its better to just leave this one in the 90's where it belongs



maybe, maybe not, im not saying that it should be or should not be, its just you have something going that you can work out for the crowd



> See I never got this...book got buried but worked his way back up relatively quickly to something resembling what he once was and Goldberg certainly wasn't buried in the E until his last match any ways
> 
> Sting I can see his character being misused like Goldberg but buried? I think he's too well known and beloved for it



meh, its the mentality, it feels more like a cop out than anything tbh tho, but I would still love to see Sting in WWE, and imo, it would seem perfect for him to change banners as its kinda running thin star power, its WWE, Sting is an icon from WCW which WWE owns now, they can easily work with that imho



Khris said:


> Y2J.. anything else would be irrelevant



lol, I'd prefer the CM Punk vs Y2J suggestion tho, but if Jericho was Taker's last opponent, then that would be a pretty godly status


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The hell you are m'kay?



I usually multi task, just so happens that the Skype convo was being active and im on the spot with some irl funny yet disturbingly gay stories that happened to me, so yeah v.v

plus I got the tab opened, I usually open all my updated subscriptions in diff tabs



S.A.F said:


> Only if Y2J from some weird ass turn of booking goes over and ends the streak.
> 
> But that's some twisted wet dream that will never evveeeeeeer happen!



at least he's co-intercontinental champ with Chyna


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> cuz its might seem made out of nowhere, unlike Mick who had history with him



well yeah but all the same I mean what are your options? Cena? I really think there'd be too much backlash over that from the non seven year old marks I can maybe see punk if he gotten a gargantuan push for years instead of the booking fuck up he's gotten since for ever or if HBk hadn't retired Foley seems to old and IIRC H is supposedly fantastically fucked up




Michael Lucky said:


> ]
> and yes he can, no doubt about it, im a big Y2J fan for one, but I want Taker's last match to be something that would somewhat fluid, imma eplain later when im talking to less people



I mean unless he declined massively in popularity



Michael Lucky said:


> hm, just a suggestion, im still going with Cena if I was them, it would seem very logical, not to mention he's supposed to be face of the company



Cena? ehhh



Michael Lucky said:


> oh I didnt know, too bad, he's one of the few guys who knows good ring psychology at least, alot of them guys just bounce in the ring



not sure if it's an accurate rumor mind you could be wrong here it's just the guy seems to have had serious health problems and seems to have a rather comfy job as creative writer or producer or what ever the heck he is



Michael Lucky said:


> athleticism isnt the only thing relevant in this sport v.v



I always liked Jim Cornettes assessment of H alone he does not compare at all but he works great with the greats





Michael Lucky said:


> yeah, totally, I hope it would be somewhat like that, maybe less risky, but they are experienced stars who know how to play with the crowd via simple stuff in the ring, Foley dont have to fall 25 feet from a cell to make it crazy, just crazy enough for their standards, im sure with veterans like them in an environment like WWE, they will surely be able to pull some good stuff



Both Paul and mark are experienced stars with goods head on their shoulders yet they tossed caution to the wind and smashed each other up with chairs in what looked like a partially unscripted situation...

the desire to put on a good show can override common sense in these guys the 98 hell in the cell is a perfect example of this no?



Michael Lucky said:


> ]
> but yeah, I hope they are in much better condition, I was even worried at Taker's knee in WM 26, they are last match afterall


 
Taker has knee problems too?



Michael Lucky said:


> ]
> maybe, maybe not, im not saying that it should be or should not be, its just you have something going that you can work out for the crowd



hey I'd love to see it happen they could even make an attitude era tribute out of it using the old school ring colors and all that it's just I think it';s too risky 




Michael Lucky said:


> ]meh, its the mentality, it feels more like a cop out than anything tbh tho, but I would still love to see Sting in WWE, and imo, it would seem perfect for him to change banners as its kinda running thin star power, its WWE, Sting is an icon from WCW which WWE owns now, they can easily work with that imho



hell they could even do something like ressurect an old WCW title 




Michael Lucky said:


> lol, I'd prefer the CM Punk vs Y2J suggestion tho, but if Jericho was Taker's last opponent, then that would be a pretty godly status



why is punk leaving the E any ways?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2011)

Not happy with how he's being used or something like that


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well yeah but all the same I mean what are your options? Cena? I really think there'd be too much backlash over that from the non seven year old marks I can maybe see punk if he gotten a gargantuan push for years instead of the booking fuck up he's gotten since for ever or if HBk hadn't retired Foley seems to old and IIRC H is supposedly fantastically fucked up



he's the biggest star on the horizon, its taker's last match

but if Punk got that massive Push, i'll be with the Punk vs Taker crowd




> I mean unless he declined massively in popularity



hm?



> Cena? ehhh



already said why



> not sure if it's an accurate rumor mind you could be wrong here it's just the guy seems to have had serious health problems and seems to have a rather comfy job as creative writer or producer or what ever the heck he is



oh ok, well thats good either way tbh, I think someone said he could be RAW GM, might work and it'll be like fucking up with the other promotion lmao



> I always liked Jim Cornettes assessment of H alone he does not compare at all but he works great with the greats



well thats one factor I think why its so easy to push him then, besides being married to boss' daughter, etc etc



> Both Paul and mark are experienced stars with goods head on their shoulders yet they tossed caution to the wind and smashed each other up with chairs in what looked like a partially unscripted situation...



well yeah, they are veterans



> the desire to put on a good show can override common sense in these guys the 98 hell in the cell is a perfect example of this no?



shawn michaels was a nutcase in 98, ppl change, Foley should be aware of the restrictions involved



> Taker has knee problems too?



well, I read that somewhere that he's having problems with it a week prior to the match I think, so I was like wtf during WM26, but guess they worked it good



> hey I'd love to see it happen they could even make an attitude era tribute out of it using the old school ring colors and all that it's just I think it';s too risky



it dont have to be throwing Mick on top lol, but its understandable ofc



> hell they could even do something like ressurect an old WCW title



I'd want a WCW PPV ressurected



> why is punk leaving the E any ways?



dunno if its confirmed tbh, I read before that it could only be that he's trying to insinuate a push, a higher pay etc etc, but not really gonna leave, or something like that, could be wrong tho, but if its confirmed,then too bad


----------



## urca (Jun 6, 2011)

so anyone else other than myself,think that they handled christian's heel turn better than r-truth's?
R-truth's was simply random,Christian's was decent,love the chants of the fans 'Christian,Christian'.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think WWE cares about Punk anymore and hasn't for years. He will have to bend over for Patterson before he gets any kind of raise or push.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 6, 2011)

They have pre-show matches?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 6, 2011)

urca said:


> so anyone else other than myself,think that they handled christian's heel turn better than r-truth's?
> R-truth's was simply random,Christian's was decent,love the chants of the fans 'Christian,Christian'.



yeah, I liked it alot too, it was really nice

Cap'n Charisma is back yo 



S.A.F said:


> I don't think WWE cares about Punk anymore and hasn't for years. He will have to bend over for Patterson before he gets any kind of raise or push.



well, if im WWE right now, Punk may be great to have, but I dont need someone who cant cooperate with simple protocols

imo anyways, personally I think he'd be better off in SD tbh



Cooli said:


> They have pre-show matches?



yep yep


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't think WWE cares about Punk anymore and hasn't for years. He will have to bend over for Patterson before he gets any kind of raise or push.



he should too. that way Patterson can feed it to him.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

Cooli said:


> They have pre-show matches?



yeah they have 1 dark match and they tape superstars before raw every monday


----------



## Cooli (Jun 6, 2011)

Austin is epic


----------



## Cooli (Jun 6, 2011)

Legend said:


> yeah they have 1 dark match and they tape superstars before raw every monday



How do we find out those results?


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 6, 2011)

cole can't sell a stunner


----------



## Cash (Jun 6, 2011)

Cole tanked a stunner.


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 6, 2011)

but he can't tank a fu


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 6, 2011)

Cena's limited wrestling ability has caused him to fail catching an Austin beer throw


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 6, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Cena's limited wrestling ability has caused him to fail catching an Austin beer throw



that or Cena no sells thrown beer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2011)

Austin as general manager

Oh, mein square


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

Cooli said:


> How do we find out those results?



go to any wrestling smark site, they should be up and smsackdown is up on tuesday, wednesday afternoon at the latest


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

This was totally wwe testing  how viable twitter was to pull people in.  They hid Ryder as much as  possible and made the only way for him to get a swell is if social media  is effective in getting views.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

then job to kofi


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I really hoped they let him on as a non jobber face, hopefully things improve


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

R-Truth in confederate garb.

At first I was like: 
Then I was like:


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Alex Riley's intro theme  awesome! hope he will shine now away from the Miz gig 

Cena I hate you


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Off record, CM Punk's part of the show was the best


----------



## b0rt (Jun 7, 2011)

Zack Ryder for new #1 contender for Cena by SS.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 7, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Zack Ryder for new #1 contender for Cena by SS.



Why not?, now that the main heel is R Truth anyone can be a contender for Cena.

Wait for Santino heel turn .


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Why not?, now that the main heel is R Truth anyone can be a contender for Cena.
> 
> Wait for Santino heel turn .



Ship him to SmackDown and have the Cobra turn on the Viper


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2011)

I totally wish Austin stun'd cena btw, but thats just me


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Ship him to SmackDown and have the Cobra turn on the Viper



this sounds really kinky btw


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XTNN-lv9D_I[/YOUTUBE]

Rehab is going super well, I see...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I totally wish Austin stun'd cena btw, but thats just me



Reminds me of how Austin did so at Tribute to the Troops.
[YOUTUBE]gtmsA5-jz5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2011)

JUSTICE!

altho I want the current cena to be stun'd 

but I guess thats counter productive


----------



## Inugami (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Ship him to SmackDown and have the Cobra turn on the Viper



Hey sounds so ridiculous, that it may work!



Michael Lucky said:


> I totally wish Austin stun'd cena btw, but thats just me



PG Stone Cold doesn't hit the good guys, I wanted him to stun Lawler on wrestlemania.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric Bischoff via Facebook:



> What the 10%'ers and the dirtsites that feed them don't want to report: Per Spike TV, Impact Wrestling was the #1 cable show in its time period among M18-49 despite under-delivering its STD average among key demos and TNA increased from its Jail (rpt) lead-in by +129% in M18-49 (.78), with an additional +6% gain in the following quarter hour. TNA peaked in the 10:15p quarter with a .99 in M18-49.



Bischoff would actually have a point if he wasn't attacking TNA's only fanbase.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2011)

hmmm, interesting 



Oxvial said:


> PG Stone Cold doesn't hit the good guys, I wanted him to stun Lawler on wrestlemania.



yeah, oh well v.v


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Cole tanked a stunner.





sanx021 said:


> but he can't tank a fu




good Lord this 


gentlemen, fuck everything 



> -- Steve Austin also posted the following about Zack Ryder on his Twitter… "Had a chat with the one and only @ZackRyder last night...what a broski...a damn good kid with a bright future...woo woo woo..."


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2011)

...                       .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought you guys would've liked that...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

well it seems smackdown attendance is not doing so well.

Here


and next week's seetings are not doing so well either.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

This upsets me. A lot.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2011)

this should tell WWE something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2011)

they should make it live so it can compete with raw.. maybe then only then.. brands will mean something.. 

i liked how the undisputed champion faced a different wrestler from a different brand each PPV.. makes tapings championship matches much more interesting and exciting..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2011)

Miz is awesome, i can hear him talk all day 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA8PRPmy8Jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Miz was the only thing interesting about that video.

WWE games need to get rid of the comeback bullshit they've had in for years. The moves look lame and they STILL haven't revamped the engine. 

I also can't believe they screwed up the arcade WWE game recently too. I mean how do you screw up trying to make a game more like WWE Wrestlemania the Arcade? How?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2011)

i'd really like it if they bring back wrestlemania the arcade with HD sprites and with the current roster..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> i'd really like it if they bring back wrestlemania the arcade with HD sprites and with the current roster..



That's too much like right. It would probably be in 3D and everyone would have the boston crab as their submission hold. And you know they'd add a comeback system into the game too. All their games now have that dumbed down shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

They should stop trying to be a yearly game....or someone else should try yo make a WWE game...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That's too much like right. It would probably be in 3D and everyone would have the boston crab as their submission hold. And you know they'd add a comeback system into the game too. All their games now have that dumbed down shit.



fuck that.. i want a 2dfighting/wrestling hybrid 

exactly like wrestlemania... i used to pwn with yokozuna 



VastoLorDae said:


> They should stop trying to be a yearly game....or someone else should try yo make a WWE game...



not only WWE.. but properly all sports games as well.. FIFA and PES already updates the transfers/roster via a patch or free DLC.. so its not so hard to keep it updated.. they can spend 2 years per game, so they can come up with very good games..

but this way, they get more moeny.. so its only logical..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> not only WWE.. but properly all sports games as well.. FIFA and PES already updates the transfers/roster via a patch or free DLC.. so its not so hard to keep it updated.. they can spend 2 years per game, so they can come up with very good games..
> 
> but this way, they get more moeny.. so its only logical..



Because the fan base is full of idiots.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2011)

well                  duh


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2011)

SD was really good 

Christian heel is fuck win


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 10, 2011)

No FIFA should be yearly because they actually make improvements.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> No FIFA should be yearly because they actually make improvements.


That can't be patched in, right?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2011)

oh my bad, I thought I was in wrestling thread


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2011)

exactly, fifa doesn't need a yearly release cause the changes are too cosmetic to even count.  When fifa/PES bringing out games every year i would intentionally buy it every other year simply because there was no point wasting money for a game that is practically the same every year.

Though on the WWE12.  Move interupting is being put in,  my interest has gone up a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because the fan base is full of idiots.



more like slap in cena on the cover = granteed buys 

datCena



T.D.A said:


> No FIFA should be yearly because they actually make improvements.



why does it have to be yearly for improvements? 2 years worth of work > 1 year worth of work.. each version would be much more improved than the other.. seriously having to complete each game in a yearly deadline won't make the games better..



Nemesis said:


> exactly, fifa doesn't need a yearly release cause the changes are too cosmetic to even count.  When fifa/PES bringing out games every year i would intentionally buy it every other year simply because there was no point wasting money for a game that is practically the same every year.



yeah... they're basically the same game with more and polished stuff.. only this year in fifa, there is that collision system.. which took them 2 years anyway.. 



> Though on the WWE12.  Move interupting is being put in,  my interest has gone up a bit.



IMO.. i want a fast paced game.. even all stars felt slow to the likes of HCTP and No Mercy..



Michael Lucky said:


> oh my bad, I thought I was in wrestling thread



SvR is a prime example of what we're talking about 

game looked the same since 2008


----------



## Dash (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't get why the attendance/ratings are so bad for Smackdown. Honestly I prefer it to Raw right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

You really do not see why?



 You sure you do not see the problem?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2011)

hahaha i am giving orton a chance.  stop


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

A younger Orton is pleased to hear that....to bad the people that pay to go do not give him that same chance.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2011)

maybe cuz there's less viewers on fridays

less ppl viewing a product, less chance they'll give a shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

Watchin' SD. A cool (albeit a little bit unconvincing) heel turn from Christian, Corre is finally done, Jinder and Trent was good, and I think I'm in love with AJ with that "LayCool wants their gimmick back" comment. 
(Seriously, this katty highschool girl schtick has gotta stop. It blew when LayCool did it and, hey look, it still does)

Decent show so far.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 10, 2011)

Blandy Boreton.


Also, lol at trying to turn Christian to a heel. Especially by smacking Boreton. I also liked the bad job WWE did at dubbing in boos when Christian smacked him one. You could still hear Christian chants through it.

I honestly think Christian is at the stage where Kurt Angle was. By this I mean he could do or say absolutely ANYTHING and still get cheered.

See Kurt's, "I'm not a fan of "The Black People"", "I hope we lose the Iraq war" and "I want to make Jesus Tap" for examples.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2011)

*tries very hard to not make a "Kurt Angle is terrible" joke*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> maybe cuz there's less viewers on fridays
> 
> less ppl viewing a product, less chance they'll give a shit



viewership has nothing to do with the attendance problem.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 11, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *tries very hard to not make a "Kurt Angle is terrible" joke*



Oh, he is starting to go over the hill and all his injuries are not helping, I can fully admit that.

Also, Hogan/Bischoff/Russo booking can make even the best wrestler awful.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan of post-RR '03 Angle. Only found him good when he had a guy like Taker to reel him in and stop doing stupid shit all the time. It's like once he found this formula via the matches with Benoit, he decided that pretty much every match he worked afterwards had to be booked just like that and it infuriated me to watch it.


----------



## Grandia (Jun 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle is GOD


----------



## b0rt (Jun 11, 2011)

he's okay but I never found Angle _that_ entertaining.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

b0rt said:


> he's okay but I never found Angle _that_ entertaining.



Someone sure has not heard about the 3 I s then...


----------



## b0rt (Jun 11, 2011)

oh I have. I'm just stating that I thought Angle always lacked charisma.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

b0rt said:


> oh I have. I'm just stating that I thought Angle always lacked charisma.



....really? Or are you just yanking my chain?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of post-RR '03 Angle. Only found him good when he had a guy like Taker to reel him in and stop doing stupid shit all the time. It's like once he found this formula via the matches with Benoit, he decided that pretty much every match he worked afterwards had to be booked just like that and it infuriated me to watch it.



So technical style (best style basically) Wrestling isn't for you then


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2011)

What happened to Trip?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 11, 2011)

b0rt said:


> he's okay but I never found Angle _that_ entertaining.



In in-ring skills Angle is one of the best. On the Mic ? Hmm...not really...seen wayyyyyyyyy better. At least he gave us to great main event mania matches 

p.s
@Cooli - your set is hands down the best I have seen lately


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks  it's a bit old now though. I need something new 

Your avy though...


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 11, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Your avy though...



I know  pervy lil girl me am


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with a pervy girl 

What's it from? I've seen her around before


----------



## Abigail (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say a decade, but yeah. It's not 1996 anymore.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2011)

1:17 Anyone who can translate would be nice :>
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx0YlM_ycgk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awlTxGlhkKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> sarcasm detection failure


D'oh!

Oh well....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

> Reads Angle lacks charisma
> Thinks of sarcastic comment
> Too tired to think of anything
> Sees Shadow at work and feels content inside


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG  TNA is so boaring lately! they need more AJ


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2011)

Angle no charisma?I...I...I don't understand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

it was actually his selling point


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2011)

But they say he does not have any. And it...it...it just baffles me. What Kurt Angle have they been watching this whole time!?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

I need me some smexy Jericho set  who here can point n help ?


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2011)

*CM Punk*(Retweet): “Why does something tell me that even though @WWE will have @steveaustinBSR and @CMPunk under the same roof tomorrow, they’ll fuck it up.”


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

goodbye punk, it was fun while it lasted..


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wait... 
It was a retweet, still....... :>


----------



## b0rt (Jun 12, 2011)

CM Punk wont last. I heard he's got some attitude problems. needs a Mattitude Adjustment.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 12, 2011)

GODLIEST COMMENTARY IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2011)

1450 SAT, Gorilla!

Is that the time you took it?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 13, 2011)

Zack Ryder destined to win USA title tonight.

You heard it here.

WWWYKI


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

Austin is going in on Miz


----------



## Darc (Jun 13, 2011)

Austin shit on the Miz lol.

Morrison is back, looks like he's getting his match tonight so they might drag the feud between Truth n Cena on thro another PPV.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

I jizzed when i saw Jomo


my boy is back

He better win MiTB next month


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Swoggle shot truth....r truth was good r truth by not beating him with that cannon.

WE WANT RYDER CHANT


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

he was in a dark match probably


----------



## Cooli (Jun 13, 2011)

JoMo got got


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

WWE is trolling my fandom

i had a feeling JoMo wasnt ready, to wrestle yet it was used to further the storyline


----------



## Heloves (Jun 13, 2011)

I like crazy R-truth.. ... Little Jimmy got jimmied


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2011)

This whole night is a physical testament to why I was glad to see Austin fade out 9 years ago.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 13, 2011)

Jove said:


> This whole night is a physical testament to why I was glad to see Austin fade out 9 years ago.



thank god you're not a writer or have anything to do with WWE ...otherwise I would be hoping you'd fade out


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> thank god you're not a writer or have anything to do with WWE ...otherwise I would be hoping you'd fade out



WHAT.

LOL.

IT'S A QUESTION! WHAT WHAT WHAT!


----------



## Cooli (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn. That went too quick


----------



## Heloves (Jun 13, 2011)

Jove said:


> WHAT.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> IT'S A QUESTION! WHAT WHAT WHAT!



c'mon you know some of those lame ass speeches deserve the What chants


----------



## Cash (Jun 13, 2011)

Where is Ryder    ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> c'mon you know some of those lame ass speeches deserve the What chants



It was inspired by Christian, so I can overlook it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Punk whatting austin was pretty awesome.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 13, 2011)

How long are they going to do this anonymous GM thing for?


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

that crowd is nasty


----------



## Heloves (Jun 13, 2011)

that crowd is the old WWF crowd  ... god bless the slight return of the Attitude Era


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2011)

Needs more Stone Cold going over the entire roster via Stuner/DTA/Steveweiser celebration.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 13, 2011)

I really enjoyed this Raw .. but I'm sure this generation probably hated it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2011)

heh, i wanna hear ryder reactions on superstars


----------



## Totitos (Jun 13, 2011)

>CM Punk/Austin segment
>CM Punk going over Cena


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2011)

i love ny crowds


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2011)

I have seen Cena tanking a bunch of lethal shit, but he cant tank a bottle of water?...LOL

And damn Truth getting fucking repetitive Jimmy this Jimmy that but I like his cheap heat with the fans, also hes better in promo than in the ring(in that one hes a  fucking disgrace) so I'm okay with this heel direction but his match with Cena on CP gonna be worse that the ones with the Miz so I'm gonna pass on this event.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

I just saw Slammiversary  wase of a lil less than 3h  they did improve their camera angels on the wresting ring entrenches. AJ's match was the best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2011)

I did not make it past the first hour of RAW. I just turned it off and went to do something else.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I did not make it past the first hour of RAW. I just turned it off and went to do something else.



It was a decent one, Truth was at his best even if he didn't get much reaction like in his past promos, I loled at the segment with Morrison but sure it wasn't funny for his fans , wonder if he gonna get his payback at capitol punishment.

Stone Cold and Roddy Piper were very good mic wise, and Cena couldn't tank the most ridiculous weapon on the ring.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah...I heard....it was....a water bottle.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

Could we have found his weakness?

Raw blacking out the screen whenever Austin flipped the audience off is probably the laziest method of censorship I've ever seen. It looked like they had a faulty live feed or something. WWE cleaning up their show wouldn't be half as annoying if the people behind the cleaning knew what the hell they were doing.

Ziggs dropping Vickie was good. I like Vickie, but keeping her around was pretty pointless. CM Punk winning a match against Cena was nice, too, though the match itself was meh.


----------



## Darc (Jun 14, 2011)

Austin said he made the match earlier between Dolph and Koffi after he dropper her, he said he was just having fun, Vickie isn't really dropped tho it would have been interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

That so? That'll teach me to try to watch wrestling while holding a phone conversation with a chatty friend on a poor connection.

I'm not sure what Vickie's purpose is with Dolph anymore. I would say it's to help with his mic skills, but he talks just as much as she does these days. Perhaps it's for her more than anything, since she can't GM SD and Raw has its own annoying GM storyline that they refuse to resolve.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Needs more Stone Cold going over the entire roster via Stuner/DTA/Steveweiser celebration.



This, a thousand times this


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> WE WANT RYDER CHANT



When was that :>

<3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7eZ7xBn_YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

Both of those guys are just masters at talking trash, along with their characters being poplar opposites. To seeing them clash was the stuff of legends 

Punk: "It's pretty annoying isn't it "
Austin: "It's very annoying!"

Punk: "Can you even say the alphabet backwards?"
Austin: "I can kick your ass backwards "


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2011)

*peter laugh* "white POWER" *peter laugh*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 15, 2011)

Vinnie troll'd teh WWE universe


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2011)

I like how barrett kept it cool.


----------



## urca (Jun 15, 2011)

so,i watched the raw and heared austin's announcement about the people choosing the matches n all,but i had something in my mind to discuss with you guys,what is your dream fued?from the new era and the old era,and from both of em.
my dream fued from this era is alberto del rio vs cm punk,from the old era,mick foley vs shawn michaels(not sure if that happened,though)
as for the both eras,i have none but i'd like to see the old D Generation X vs the SES ,it'd be kickass.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if anyone seen this but I thought it was interesting 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5SL-WStlQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 16, 2011)

^Think I've come across that story a few times before.

It's TNA, so I'm really not surprised at all with this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2011)

No surprise Vince doesn't like Ryder. He isn't over 240 lbs or Triple H's spotter.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 16, 2011)

Not to mention, he's an smark favorite. Vince hates the Smark crowd.

Plus the fact that Ryder isn't pandering to the base demographic.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2011)

superstars is up on wwe.com.  Seeing that, i dunno...he got treated way better there than he would have on raw.  Promo, face turn, pops, put over by stanford and matthews (grade a team there btw)  Oh, and episode 18 is up.  He looked ...displeased vaguely.

Also, I clicked off after his match.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't know if anyone seen this but I thought it was interesting
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5SL-WStlQ4[/YOUTUBE]



i find that hilarious


----------



## Darc (Jun 17, 2011)

I've become a bit of a TNA fan lately, its just so damn funny to watch. Gunner is awesome tho


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 17, 2011)

Love your sig, btw did Vince really troll Mark Henry AND Zack Ryder both within the same month?

Why is this man such an asshat? He's not only trolling his employees but he's also trolling US the FANS. Someone needs to put him in his place.

Maybe Linda should cheat on him or something......


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't know if anyone seen this but I thought it was interesting
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5SL-WStlQ4[/YOUTUBE]



I bet they'd kill for that kinda reaction and energy now.

I also heard Mick left because he disagreed with the direction of TNA. And he beat himself up over it.

Bleh w/e. I haven't watched either one for a while now.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 17, 2011)

TNA should've listened to what Mick said, maybe TNA would be slightly different. But I even doubt that.

ROH getting a TV deal in September can only be bad news for TNA. Where wrestling matters.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2011)

Death Note said:


> TNA should've listened to what Mick said, maybe TNA would be slightly different. But I even doubt that.
> 
> ROH getting a TV deal in September can only be bad news for TNA. Where wrestling matters.



WWWYKI!

I heard it was only covering 22% of U.S :[


----------



## Death Note (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about bro!

Shit, I didn't hear about that. I hope it's not true because I really want some good wrestling..


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2011)

Death Note said:


> That's what I'm talking about bro!
> 
> Shit, I didn't hear about that. I hope it's not true because I really want some good wrestling..


----------



## FearTear (Jun 17, 2011)

Found on wrestlecrap



Poor thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2011)

Last night's episode of Impact was actually good. 

Anderson is getting into 2010 Matt Hardy levels of fat, though. 

Also...that chick already HAS the shirt Cena was wearing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Found on wrestlecrap
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing.



Saw that on Botchamania. I'd find it funnier, if I didn't actually kinda feel sorry for the girl.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Found on wrestlecrap
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing.



 holy shit


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2011)

She's already wearing the shirt.....


----------



## Godot (Jun 18, 2011)

But she wanted _his_ sweat-stained shirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2011)

best warrior promo shoot evar 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hQzFGd7pn0&feature=player_embedded#at=55[/YOUTUBE]

go find the other parts yourself


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2011)

Bout to take out some popcorn and watch some more of his videos.


----------



## Cash (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohhhh, its finally out. Sounds like he has some good shit on Hogan. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2011)

Just watched bits of SD.  Everyone's said the rest so let me just reiterate how awesome the usos were in their match.  Slabriel was good as well, but did you see that alleyoop into samoan slam?  Also I am Almost able to differentiate them from each other.  Tag teams on the rise eh?  too bad otuncutty still exist.  Who even has the belts now?  Ah well, it was a good match.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2011)

Jimmy was hyper as usual lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 18, 2011)

This may sound horrible, but when I see that video, I get a feeling Warrior is gonna die of a heart attack soon.

So anyways, what do you think of Warrior's thoughts?

Watching part 2 right now: Some strong accusations there. Almost sounds bitter. He must've waited a long time to get that off his chest


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 19, 2011)

I had no idea Freddie Prinze Junior was a writer for the WWE.


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

So I just watched some SD, I don't think Ted was suppose to get pinned by Daniel Bryan in that triple threat that early, like, Ted kicked out too late and the looks on everyone's face was confusing, pretty sure he fucked up.

edit: oh okay they said the ref fucked up


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> So I just watched some SD, I don't think Ted was suppose to get pinned by Daniel Bryan in that triple threat that early, like, Ted kicked out too late and the looks on everyone's face was confusing, pretty sure he fucked up.
> 
> edit: oh okay they said the ref fucked up



Watch it again the ref arm got stuck under Daniel's leg. lol


----------



## Vox (Jun 19, 2011)

Dude, Warrior has a fucking crazy laugh.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 19, 2011)

> So I just watched some SD, I don't think Ted was suppose to get pinned by Daniel Bryan in that triple threat that early, like, Ted kicked out too late and the looks on everyone's face was confusing, pretty sure he fucked up.
> 
> edit: oh okay they said the ref fucked up


 
Everyone looked so fucking confused .

What if the whole Warrior thing is a work and they're bringing him into TNA to feud against Hogan but building up the start of the feud via the internet. Wait, what am I talking about..I hope that doesn't happen lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2011)

nah.... warrior won't come back.. he already said he despised the wrestling world.. he just made the shoot, cuz he hates hogan even more.. well who wouldn't..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 19, 2011)

sharing another vid, this works really well, makes me wish it was real 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnoHvL1nAEE[/YOUTUBE]



BlueSky Rena said:


> *drops dead from hyper *
> 
> Bring back the Walls
> 
> @Warrior vidz - he should get a life, he is a retired wrestler...yet he thinks he is going to main event mania everyday.







Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbxySfWNZQ[/YOUTUBE]



lolol, professor steiner has my sympy


----------



## Grandia (Jun 19, 2011)

So......who should R Truth face after winning the WWE Title tonight?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 19, 2011)

Grandia said:


> So......who should R Truth face after winning the WWE Title tonight?



Maybe it would be like this


----------



## FearTear (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay guys, predictions for CP?

Here's mine (the order of the matches is also a prediction)

*OPENER*

*Winner and New Champion: Dolph Ziggler*


*Winner: CM Punk*


*Winner and still Champion: Wade Barrett*


*Winner by Count Out: Alberto Del Rio*


*Winner and still Champion: John Cena*


*Winner: Alex Riley*

*MAIN EVENT*

*Winner and New Champion: Christian*


----------



## Death Note (Jun 19, 2011)

My predictions are..


Ziggler wins and is the new US Champ

Jackson wins and is the new IC Champ

CM Punk wins

Idk about Show and ADR

Cena retains 

Miz defeats Riley

Orton retains


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2011)

Ziggler
Punk
Jackson
Show
Cena
Riley
Orton


yes riley will win..


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Who i gotta talk to to see this?   We all know the best stuff opens the show.

Ziggles cuz they are pushing him again and Kofi is just...stuck.
Rey cuz he ...is Ray
Show cuz well....yeah it's time to see how tough adr is.
Zeke cuz despite being better than barrett in all save a finisher and talking, he's black so wade's going up to the me soonish...right?
Cena duh.
Xtian...nah orton.
Miz cuz ...riley has nothing to do if he wins, and can go to US title land if he loses...or IC ..isn't he on SD?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who i gotta talk to to see this?   We all know the best stuff opens the show.
> 
> Ziggles cuz they are pushing him again and Kofi is just...stuck.
> Rey cuz he ...is Ray
> ...



I agree with pretty much all of this except Christian/Orton.

Not because I feel Orton will definitely lose, but because it's actually kinda in the air imo. On the one hand, it's Randy Orton, on the other hand, what's left for Christian's character if he loses? Plus, to have him lose to the same guy for the title 3 times in a row? There's only so much forced penis one guy can take 

Still, no matter the outcome, if past matches between these two is any indication, it should be quite an entertaining match.

So, any streams yet?


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Inb4 RKO abuse.








Captain Charisma deserves to become the champion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Which streams are working?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2011)

Any streams? wwe has been fast taking them down so far.


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a stream, its so smooth and flawless


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

yeh i got nothing and its kofi ziggles
seen it but they work well


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> I got a stream, its so smooth and flawless



Supply, mein square


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> I got a stream, its so smooth and flawless


Link please? All rep you for it.


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

wow my bad, thought I did last post lol

here :

Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Did Booker T just say jelly

Really mein square


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

what a bs ending.  makes kofi look weak AND dolph lookweak...

Go Truth.
Da champ!  Iz in! Da house!  Fa shizzle.  Begone....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

lol at some people cheering for Miz in Riley's own home town 
Don't know where _that_ stems from


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Riley won against Miz.




He pwned him in the end.


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

Riley jobbed to Miz must of the match but wins with like a surprise DDT kinda thing, didn't buy that much but oh well, Riley ain't so bad.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Riley sent Cole flying as well.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 19, 2011)

omg Mark Henry


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Fucking Mark Henry!  WWE making me care for lame black stars.

wtf?


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Del Rio, such a tricky fighter.








He beat also Big Show.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> Riley jobbed to Miz must of the match but wins with like a surprise DDT kinda thing, didn't buy that much but oh well, Riley ain't so bad.



Yeah, it seems like they didn't want him to wrestle or something. Still, I like that Riley won.

So far this show is kinda meh, though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

This crowd sucks ass.

Why do they seem to always choose to do PPVs at places with bad crowds?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

Crowd is dead barely any signs. No wresling fans in Washingon apparently


----------



## Jade (Jun 19, 2011)

"We want Ryder!!" chants


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder chants


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder chants in the IC match.  You tow are not over.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

Those Ryder chants


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Uhm...didn't Zeke win the ECW belt oops?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

CM Punk with the air quotes when saying "Sports Entertainer" was funny 

This "Rey is lying to you cuz of his mask" thing is getting annoying at this point. It's like heels got nothing else against the guy other than his attire.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

C.M. Punks dad was a great role model?

Not from what i read


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

what is rey aside from his attire?  loving fans?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

"I pledge allegiance!" 

I just friggin' Love Punk so much.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck off Lawler, die in a fire.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

Apparently this is Punk's last WWE PPV unless he signs a new contract.  Apparently his new contract expires end of June


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

So pretty much nothing of interest has happened at all tonight, aside from Zeke taking the IC Championship


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

First really good match of the night. Great show by Punk and Rey. Makes me worry over the contract expiration ever the more 

Next match is Orton/Christian. Put on your game face.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

rko out first....wow





Darth Nihilus said:


> So pretty much nothing of interest has  happened at all tonight, aside from Zeke taking the IC Championship


how is that interesting?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow I forgo tthe PPV was tonight lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Instead I just finished watching Paul Heyman's blueprint for TNA and why they never came to a deal. He wanted to out of Sting, Bischoff, Hogan, Flair, Team 3D and probably a few more people, have only one legend remaining and have a product that pushed purely younger talent. Dixie couldn't find it in herself to fire everyone.

But I think Paul simplified her concerns; TNA has tried that before with the X Division and what not. Simply having a bunch of young guys do crazy wrestling isn't sufficient for making it where I think any TNA fan would want the product to go. You need some faces, not just one, who are going to help push the product (not that I see how they can get higher than 1.5 on Spike). 

They should have both come in the middle...where Dixie agreed not to have the legends hog wrestling matches or the spotlight, and Heyman agreed not to screw with their characters. Perhaps they could have even had it in writing, and to guarantee solid framework, give someone veto power over Heyman's creative decisions.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Because that's what we call domination


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

What do we call a decent match/promo set?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Kharma before getting pregnant


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

zeke wishes he was that good


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

You can hear a pin drop this crowd is that dead


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

That's current WWE for you


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

reverse this decision mofo


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

Ugh more Orton.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

That finish 

Still, another good match. Not as good as their last two. This one seemed insultingly quick.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

His foot was under the rope 

I'm so sick of Blandy Boreton.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Truth's Face

liljimmy.gif


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't share your sentiment, Darth, but that finish was balls. His foot was right under the ropes. Hell, he couldn't have atleast put his foot up? He was right there! 
Damn

Shane's theme song made me sad.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

This PPV is sooooo boring


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Bourne get a pop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Might just ignore the rest of this PPV and put in an old WWE DVD/Tape

Oh wait it's Evan Bourne


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> This PPV is sooooo boring



Yeah, just 2 good matches so far. Bourn and Swagger are in the ring though, maybe we could get a third.

More Ryder chants :ho

EDIT*
Keith Stone?! When'd he show up?


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder for next champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Good finish by bourne


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh the what chants

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Agmaster: Yes indeed it was.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

I like how soon as fakebama said cena he got boos.  Still, total waste of time.  Coulda been a TAG MATCH with da Usos!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Crowd ain't impressed by fauxbama, it seems.


----------



## Jade (Jun 19, 2011)

This is horrible.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Crowd ain't impressed by fauxbama, it seems.


was anyone?


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

FakeBama was awful but his Bush joke made me laugh.

Now for the Champ, get them edits ready WWE, I hear some boos!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

>King accusing someone of being premature


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Wouldn't be lying if I said whenever Cena hits the ring the crowd always devolves into a tug of war. Still, at least they actually seem to be paying attention now.

EDIT*
"Little Jimmy" chants


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone notice how Cena, when in a submission hold, synchronizes himself to the "let's go Cena/Cena sucks" chants? How long's he been doing that


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

End this already!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

Super Cena.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

What a stupid ending.


----------



## Jade (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, that was funny


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

wow.....
i have no words


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2011)

That ending was so random, he gets worked hard body and rather then have that be a chance for him to get some momentum he just ends it, too easy :/


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

water plus AA equals insant KO LOL


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow what a surprising win


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> water plus AA equals insant KO LOL



Hey, if a bottle of water can knock Cena senseless, just imagine what direct contact could do to Truth. It's amazing he's still alive


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2011)

ros
Kofi/Ziggles
R Truth promos pre match
Ari's pop
MARK HENRY!
ADR's swagger despite the dirty win (legbar)
Swagger/Bourne
Xtian acting like a bitch after losing (gotta be a heel someway)
Truth mocking cena/fans during match


Cons;
Two main events. (i aim not even going to go into the minutia of this, but pretty much they were bad)
Zeke's promo (aside from the closer)
No tag match
Given screentime to divas and some dude
fauxbama

While the bad parts were the 'important' parts, the good parts were more.  Still, fucking lol.
5.5/10


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 19, 2011)

So, on a scale of 1-10, what would you guys rate Capitol Punishment?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> So, on a scale of 1-10, what would you guys rate Capitol Punishment?



+2 good matches
+1 decent match that came out of nowhere with an awesome finish
+CM Punk getting a good win over Rey
+Ryder chants 
+Friggin' Kieth Stone

-Mostly dead crowd
-Christian losing AGAIN, a stupid finish at that
-Mostly boring show
-Fauxbama

I'd give it a 5, I guess


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's still 85 degrees here and I'm roasting, so let's get the quick 'n' dirty thoughts out of the way...


Dolph/Kofi was decent(bit awkward in spots, though. Plus, they kinda botched the finish, but managed to somewhat save it), but I'm sick of seeing these two wrestle each other. End the whole thing on Monday and move the fuck on to someone else for both of these guys.

Miz/Riley was better than I thought it'd be and a lot of that was due to them just going after each other like guys who want to kill each other instead of the usual pro wrestling-fare. When did Riley change his finisher to the Implant DDT?

Rey/Punk was good, looked a bit off in the beginning.

Barrett/Zeke was much better than I thought it'd be. Good big/big guy power match and the best Barrett's looked since the Cena feud last year.

Del Rio/Show was a lot better than I expected. Coulda done without the awkward finish with the ref since they already did that earlier in Dolph/Kofi. I'll never get tired of Mark Henry being a big, mean, strong friend. Picking up Show and walking with him? HELL. FUCKING. YES. 

Orton/Christian was another good match and thankfully, Christian's fine-tuned most of his heel offense after that terrible Rey match. Really don't like that they're gonna wear this match out already since these two have had like 4 matches now in two months.

Don't know what the fuck the point of having Keith Stone out there was since he did nothing but sit with the Bellas. 

Swagger/Bourne got the Kiss of Death spot on the card and actually had a decent lil match and even got the shitty crowd to care a bit, so kudos to 'em for that.

Fuck a bunch of the fake Obama stuff. I couldn't hear whatever the fuck he was saying to begin with, so it was even bigger waste of my time. At least it wasn't him wrestling "Hilary" or whoever the fuck it was that had that awful match on RAW a few years back.

Truth/Cena was about what I expected. I've always hated Truth's goofy ass offense and while he toned it down a bit, it was still popping up every now and then. I'd like to see Truth do more stalling like he did in the first match against Cena to really rile the fans up just because it'd be something different for a WWE heel. Loved the finish since it played off everything Truth's been doing/saying to the fans every since the heel turn. Kid did a much better job of not looking like a plant than the black family that Truth spit soda on a few weeks back. 


Was expecting a below-average show and this card exceeded my expectations. I'd call it the second-best PPV of the year behind Extreme Rules.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 20, 2011)

I really liked it just for the fact it really had no gimmick matches and was just about the matches aside from the Obama shit and Truth promos.

Keith Stone made my night. Even if some people didn't like him coming out, it was just cool and random to see him. 

My favorite match had to be Punk vs Rey. It was slow in the beginning but it picked up and was pretty good.

Dolph and Kofi was my second favorite. Shitty finish sucked though, but maybe this will put Dolph back into something relevant and that'll his career.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 20, 2011)

The final two minutes of Punk/Rey was really damn good.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

i heard the Punk vs Rey was good and the WHC was good but the rest of the show was meh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty much. I think Kofi and Ziggs might've been pretty good too, but I wasn't around to see it, unfortunately.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 20, 2011)

Who do you guys think is the MVP wrestler of the PPV? Like who do you think performed the best, gave you the best moment, etc. Not match, just single superstar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2011)

Obama was MVP


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyone is saying Punk


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 20, 2011)

MVP....


----------



## FearTear (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2011)

Riley finisher last night sucked, hope he return to the one he used on nxt.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to thank truth for being the most entertaining heel in a long time.  Moreso than miz vs cena...moreso than punk vs cena.  I can't believe someone actually made a cena 'feud' worth watchinjg...until the ppv of course.


----------



## Ghai (Jun 20, 2011)

John Cena is terrible


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Man... people are still twitching and going batshit insane over Cena. In 2011. It's time to fucking move on people. It's gonna be fucking hilarious to see the reactions come April when Rock taps out and even better if WWE had the guts to do the Taker match.


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

I really _really_ doubt The Rock is going to lose, I don't think he's coming back on WWE terms, so he'll prolly get a solid win.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 20, 2011)

There's absolutely no reason for Rock to win unless he's planning on coming back full-time. Having your biggest star job to a guy who's been gone for almost a decade at the biggest PPV of the year is just terrible business.


----------



## Jade (Jun 20, 2011)

Super Cena is going to win .


----------



## Death Note (Jun 20, 2011)

The massive heat Cena would get if he beat him...would be the coolest way to turn him heel .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think that win would benefit either one. Cena would get massive heat, but he's done it all. Where would he go from there? 

Watching that match purely for entertainment.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't even know wwe had a ppv last night. it sounds pretty good. I guess i should stream it later or catch some downloads. (Vince hasn't put out a product that's matched my expectations in almost a decade so no, i won't order it and give him my money.)


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 20, 2011)

Just avoid the two main events, the obama segment, and you should be ok.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like hes melting.


----------



## urca (Jun 20, 2011)

R-truth simply was gold.

Punk promises something 'monumental'


> - CM Punk is something "monumental" on tonight's 3-hour "Power To The People" edition of WWE RAW. CM Punk wrote on his Facebook page today:
> 
> *"Last night at Capitol Punishment, I not only defeated Rey Mysterio, I also vowed to perform the most honest act in WWE history. Join me on tonight's Power to the People episode of Monday Night Raw, and witness the genesis of something monumental."*
> 
> It has been widely reported that CM Punk will be leaving WWE when his WWE contract expires this summer. Since making the above announcement on Facebook earlier today, Punk's Facebook page has been bombarded with fan comments telling him not to leave WWE.


 
source :


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hope he does not feud with cena before leaveing.  Because while it will be gold, cena does not deserve the rub.  And he is over enough so its doubly a waste


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

Booker looking like a boss tonight


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk said Wrestler


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Starting off the show with Punk is starting off the show right.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 20, 2011)

I suggest you watch me make snow angels


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm taking part in Raw's little voting game. Anyone else? 

As for the first vote, I want be some Glamazon tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

the snow angel thing was hilarious

id vote but im not paying for it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Batista? 

With Sin Cara being as popular as he is and Swagger having a current rivalry with Evan? Either I missed something involving 'Tista's place with the fans or this s--t is rigged.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah i found that funny

i think its fixed


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Kinda hard to believe it's not rigged when Batista-lite is picked over Sin Cara.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice promo by Henry


----------



## Sarun (Jun 20, 2011)

Would be fraud if it is fixed after they are making fans pay it with money for calls! They are within their bounds to determine who wins but I don't think they rig the poll.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 20, 2011)

B wins again


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

its rigged, who the fuck will vote for a arm wrestling match


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL "This is stupid" chants

I agree


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 20, 2011)

Legend said:


> its rigged, who the fuck will vote for a arm wrestling match



Sorry, atleast it had the word wrestling in it and I got excited! LOL


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE: "And speaking of angry black men "

I said it before and I'm saying it again: It's only a matter of time before Kofi snaps and BAM! Nation of Domination 2


----------



## Shadow (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe in Canada......lol LOL


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

Truth/Christian/Miz v/s Cena/Orton/Riley MAIN EVENT, E-Z CALL 

Truth is still gold


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 20, 2011)

lmfao Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy!


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

this was hilarious


----------



## Cooli (Jun 20, 2011)

Epicness


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

King: "The referee's decision is final, he knows that"
You didn't see OTL, did you King?

I loved this promo more than I probably should have. Gold, right there 

Dat Vickie. Lookin' nice 
Your snide comments have no place here, Mr. Lawler.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 20, 2011)

Well,R-truth the Miz and Chrstian Sure Gave me a Good Laugh.Stupid little jimmy's,there watching me


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

These picks are sooo lame


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, this is the first one I agree with. I was hoping for 2 out of 3 falls. Haven't seen that in a while.

Kofi showing signs of black rage... has it begun...?

EDIT*
First fall during the commercial break. Top notch programming.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 20, 2011)

Was it angle vs Lesnar most falls in 60 minutes when Angle just got dq'd the one fall by beating brock with a chair and then winning the overall match.  that was a cool idea I wish someone did that for a 2 out of 3.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

i was just thinking about that


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

id pick submission


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2011)

DAMN IT
FORGOT RAW WAS ON TONIGHT


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

its monday fool and its not the fall or winter so its wrasslin time


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Rio with a f--king German Suplex pin. I don't remember the last time I saw one of those.

CM Punk takes the win. Here to stay? Here's hope 
Finish was kinda balls though.

EDIT*
It looks like that may not be the case


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk vs Cena again lol, guess he's staying around, bet he gets the title off Cena, they don't want Punk leaving.

Edit: OH SHIT  idk what to think now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2011)

It almost guarantees a win for Cena now. 

I really don't want Punk to leave though.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm made he's leaving regardless of what happens.

There goes a guy with enormous potential. 

What is he going to do afterward : /?


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

he'll take a year off and return at the rumble i guess


----------



## urca (Jun 20, 2011)

teddy long 'Now,im pretty sure that all these people dont want to see the three of you blabbering in that ring'
you stupid sonuvabitch i was enjoyin it .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2011)

At least Punk gets to out at the main event at his hometown.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2011)

>July 24th CM Punk signs his ROH contract on the WWE Championship belt

Please let this happen


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least Punk gets to out at the main event at his hometown.



Yep. If he does go out, he's going out with a bang. Dude's sure to get a standing ovation when he comes out. God, I hope they let Cena actually wrestle at MitB, the match needs to be as epic as they can make it.

I _need_ to get some tickets to this s--t.


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 20, 2011)

lol side walk slam


----------



## Nathen (Jun 20, 2011)

When did Priceless reform?


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

Cole 



Brandon Heat said:


> At least Punk gets to out at the main event at his hometown.


Cena gonna get boo'd harder then normal.


Nathen said:


> When did Priceless reform?



They didn't, their just buddies really. Not a tag team.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 20, 2011)

Next PPV is going to be AWESOME too bad its 4 weeks away....


----------



## Darc (Jun 20, 2011)

What the fuck RAW is in Bmore tonight? My city and I'm here watching the shit? How the fuck did I not get tickets


----------



## Nathen (Jun 20, 2011)

Dance contest? What the hell?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd hit it! Is that wrong?


----------



## Nathen (Jun 20, 2011)

Very wrong


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be angrier if it weren't Vickie 
Michael Cole bout to bust... his hip.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2011)

Any of you would fuck Vickie


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Vickie was robbed.
The look on Booker's face when Cole did the spinnerooni


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2011)

That was the greatest single thing I've ever seen involving Michael Cole.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

They see me Cole-in'
They Hatin'


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2011)

R Truth is friggin hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Randy chants follwoing Cena Sucks chants almost immediately, despite the fact that they're essentially the same wrestler. WWE Fans


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2011)

Activate Super Cena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2011)

inb4 Cena OVERCOMES THE ODDS


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2011)

Randy Orton OVERCAME THE ODDS!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 20, 2011)

lmmfao...watchin DVR raw...as usual, we here in Bmore got a live crowd .
also, the truth/christian/miz promo was hilarious.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 21, 2011)

Bourne vs Sin Cara should have happened. Instead we got green as fuck Mason Ryan. Oh well.

Kelly Kelly won Diva's championship. Yay!

No Zack Ryder.

Troof was hilarious.

Main event was decent, nothing to complain about. 

Early prediction:

Punk defeats Cena and as soon as you think we are going off the air, MITB winner comes out and defeats Punk.


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

i can see that happening or the raw after


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Randy Orton OVERCAME THE ODDS!!!



Was shocked, no one saw that coming :ho Shame on Vince and the creative team for not having the b**s to hand Christian the title. Could have been a well made up story heading to summerslam.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2011)

NO! FUCK THAT SHIT! CM Punk better stay/return. 
/wrist


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

That first hour was downright brutal outside of Punk's opening promo along with Henry ranting and beating Kane's ass.

Starting off the night with a Divas match? Egads. 

Bourne gets a nice video package and then the obviously rigged voting puts the guy that sucks out there with him and they proceed to stink up the joint because Evan has to call *everything* and they even botch a simple fucking roll-up because Ryan's so damn green. And to make sure it hits the Trifecta of Suck™, Bourne does the job to a dude who wasn't even on the PPV Sunday and hasn't been nothing more than a Punk lackey. UGH. 

Whoever picked all the choices for most of the matches needs to be dragged out into the street and shot. A fucking arm wrestling match? Why even fucking bother? Like I said before, the only good thing about this entire mess of a first hour was Punk and Henry kicking Kane's ass, so yeah...

Truth/Christian/Miz promo was stupidly wacky and I laughed my ass off at the three-way bickering.

Alberto's been slippin' on promos a bit recently. He really came off like an after-thought in the 3-way, too. Nice lil' spotfest, though. The double-footstomp into middle rope dive by Rey was really choice. Fully expect Punk to win at MITB and then immediately job to whoever wins the RAW MITB briefcase.

Kofi/Dolph was decent(Dolph's sell of Trouble In Paradise is fucking AWESOME), now end this damn feud. Also, King can go ahead and eat a dick because the Vickie jokes have gone far past the face/heel thing and when even Booker's saying you're wrong to keep doing the jokes and mentions how good a shape she's in, it's time to fucking stop it already. 

The dance-off was... WOW. The Cole-rooni had me in tears. Booker's face during this was priceless.

I'm guessing we're never gonna get a nice long non-BS, feud-ending match between Cody and Bryan, are we? Booker calling the Alabama Slam a "sidewalk slam" and promptly getting roasted by Cole and Lawler was pretty funny. What the fuck is a "Paper Bag match", anyway?

Main event was nice, but the match choices were fucking weak. 20-minute time limit? One fall? Of course the clear majority will pick the Elimination match. God, it's not like you didn't rig most of the polls on this show anyway, so put some better matches on there for fuck's sake. After all the good they've done with Riley so far, he pretty much drew the short straw tonight and did a whole lot of nothing. Loved how smooth the ending sequence was, but I wanted a FU-KO, dammit!

Could really do without the double-whammy of ANOTHER GIMMICK SHOW and HBK boring the fuck out of me next week.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> NO! FUCK THAT SHIT! CM Punk better stay/return.
> /wrist



CM Punk role the world


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

He's gonna stay whether he wins or loses at money in the bank probably has already signed a deal cause they would never let him say the things he says on twitter.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> He's gonna stay whether he wins or loses at money in the bank probably has already signed a deal cause they would never let him say the things he says on twitter.


WWE doesn't even monitor the wrestlers on Twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *And to make sure it hits the Trifecta of Suck™*, Bourne does the job to a dude who wasn't even on the PPV Sunday and hasn't been nothing more than a Punk lackey. UGH.



 That gave me a good laugh.

Speaking of next week, so what is this, the 3rd 3-hour special in a row I think? And perhaps the fourth in recent memory (wasn't there on a few weeks ago?). I wonder why they're going out of the way with all these "ZOMG SPECIAL" episodes. Is it cuz it's summer or something?


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> CM Punk role the world


YOU KNOW IT!



Vespy89 said:


> He's gonna stay whether he wins or loses at money in the bank probably has already signed a deal cause they would never let him say the things he says on twitter.



Well I hope you're damn right!



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WWE doesn't even monitor the wrestlers on Twitter.



On the contrary, they told Goldust to cease using Twitter...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah i think next weeks is just a 2-hour Raw.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 21, 2011)

> Could really do without the double-whammy of ANOTHER GIMMICK SHOW and HBK boring the fuck out of me next week.


How...how can anyone be bored by HBK...

EDIT: Yeah, it's just two hours.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

@Vespy: Ah, okay. So the only thing special goin' on is HBK?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's gonna be Raw roulette somehow i always hated that gimmick.


----------



## urca (Jun 21, 2011)

> Truth/Christian/Miz promo was stupidly wacky and I laughed my ass off at the three-way bickering.


yo are you serious?that promo was gold,im telling you,i checked on covers,none hated it,a lot of people laughed at it,teddy ruined it,though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> On the contrary, they told Goldust to cease using Twitter...


When exactly? Because his last tweet was this month. 




Death Note said:


> How...how can anyone be bored by HBK...


Because he's shit. 




urca said:


> yo are you serious?that promo was gold,im telling you,i checked on covers,none hated it,a lot of people laughed at it,teddy ruined it,though.


I never said I didn't like it.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 21, 2011)

> Because he's shit.



You sir...what are you?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone with an opinion, obviously.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh damn.

Well let me ask you this, do you just think he's shit by his promos or do you think he's shit from his ring work? Or both? Did you even like his Taker feud from the past few years?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 21, 2011)

Death Note kun  Your set


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Oh damn.
> 
> Well let me ask you this, do you just think he's shit by his promos or do you think he's shit from his ring work? Or both? Did you even like his Taker feud from the past few years?


Never thought he was a good promo unless it was something personal like with Bret. Thought he was a good, or even great at times, in the ring in '95-'97. Felt he was massively overrated crap from 2002 til last year. 

The Taker feud probably would've been better if they didn't have the same exact match two years in a row and then Hunter had what was pretty much the same exact match this year with Taker to boot.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 21, 2011)

CM Punk's opening sigmanet on Raw was the best part of the show  in two weeks, despite "he will leave rumor", Punk will be our new WWE Champion of the World


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 21, 2011)

And of the record, and don't quote me on this, CM Punk doing snow angels in the ring was hot  It's set worthy


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't see Cena dropping the belt to Punk


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Also, I don't know what kinda person HBK got over with.  I NEVER, EEEVER popped for the guy.  I don't get it and don't really need to.

Saw up to the Kofi match.  Reform Nation!  Mark was beast, Kofi was beast, Team 'Makes wrestling interesting' (Xtian, Miz, Truf) was beast....fuck ted long.  Oh, I skipped past evan jobbing to batis2 and the chick match.  I am so sad.... 

Also, Cena does NOT deserve the rub Punk is about to give him.  Give it to Kofi.  They were a tag team!  No homo.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 21, 2011)

The Official Money In The Bank Promo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs82VuvF5Vw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Also, Cena does NOT deserve the rub Punk is about to give him.  Give it to Kofi.  They were a tag team!  No homo.


So you want him going out to some shitty midcarder instead of in the main event?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

PPV was good, except for cena/truth.. don't know where the bitchin is coming from..

now on to punk as everything else looks to be irrelevant now, since we're on the edge of losing him..

i don't care about rubs or anything.. i am holding on him staying some way or the other.. 

btw, this is a golden opportunity to relive the screwjob moment, while punk is leaving.. they make something out of it: like turning cena heel.. and having whomever wins the MITB that night challenge him at summerslam..

i want to see this kind of crowd at MITB


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Gospel singing....you really are fittign all the black stereotypes tarver...


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So you want him going out to some shitty midcarder instead of in the main event?


Much like Miz gave pushes to DBD and ARy, I want Punk to stuff his ego, show his love of the business and MAKE a face.  Kofi is primed.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> @Shadow Replication, all your screen-time will belong to HBK


DVR fast-forward button says otherwise.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> GMuch like Miz gave pushes to DBD and ARy, I want Punk to stuff his ego


C'mon, those aren't even the remotely same scenarios as where Punk is at now. 



> Kofi is primed.


Primed to fail, maybe.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Swagger, Bourne, Ziggles even.  So many people not named Cena could do awesome work with Punk.


----------



## Godot (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Swagger, Bourne, Ziggles even.  So many people not named Cena could do awesome work with Punk.


Two heels and an undersized face he's destroyed before. You can't be serious here.


----------



## Darc (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> -- Former WWE star Michael Tarver, now going under his real name Tyrone Evans, is crossing over to the world of gospel music. He stated on Twitter that he would be sharing his life and time with WWE on tracks from his upcoming album, The Armor of God. The founding Nexus member sang gospel music last night at Crossover Church in Tampa, Florida.
> 
> My Ribs



LOL

Next we will have Skip racing trucks on dirt roads


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Two heels and an undersized face he's destroyed before. You can't be serious here.


Cena doesn't need such interesting things around him.

Btw... Henry "My heart don't pump Kool Aid!"  This dude reads the net.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 21, 2011)

First time I saw Mark Henry Rick Ross popped up.. ROOOOOSSS!. He was hilarious I couldn't stop laughing what he said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> DVR fast-forward button says otherwise.



not unless he gets to be the special referee for the main event..


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

Mark Henry was awesome


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The Official Money In The Bank Promo



I dunno why, but I kinda liked it. Must be the kid in me, I suppose



Khris said:


> i want to see this kind of crowd at MITB
> 
> Vid*
> 
> Chicago Illinois.. do not disappoint



Oh, we won't. 
Punk's home, a huuuge smark crowd, Cena's bad reputation AND Punk is supposed to be leaving that night?? John's basically getting roasted come MitB. Man, I hope I can afford some tickets.
Otherwise, who else will drink their delicious tears when Cena wins?



> @Shriker, that sig is win
> 
> According to a report on their site, heavy voting for the Kelly Kelly match where she was Option "B" resulted in votes for "Option B" to be spilled into later polls. They noted that the glitch benefited Mason Ryan (also Option B) to be voted into a match against Evan Bourne, even though Sin Cara had received 90 percent of the total votes in WWE.com's Live Chat poll, and should have been Bourne's opponent.





I dunno, I don't buy it. I refuse to believe KK got such server-breaking votes. What's the hype with her, anyway? I mean, I don't hate her or anything, but I honestly don't get it.



Agmaster said:


> Also, Cena does NOT deserve the rub Punk is about to give him.  Give it to Kofi.  They were a tag team!





Agmaster said:


> Swagger, Bourne, Ziggles even.  So many people not named Cena could do awesome work with Punk.



I was under the impression that this match was for Punk more than anything... though if he is actually leaving, I guess I could see how it could be pretty pointless. Still, like ShadowRep said, 2 of those guys are heels and Bourne is Bourne, a man who couldn't receive recognition from basically being CHOSEN by Cena the be in a match with him. Bad examples.

Kofi I agree with though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I dunno why, but I kinda liked it. Must be the kid in me, I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. like i said.. cena doing a montreal screwjob thingy would make some delicious after-effects.. that will keep even his kiddies scratching their heads..
i also envy you.. you're from punk's city 



>


trust me when i say, that sig destroyed my intestines


> I dunno, I don't buy it. I refuse to believe KK got such server-breaking votes. What's the hype with her, anyway? I mean, I don't hate her or anything, but I honestly don't get it.


WWE are forcing us to believe she's hot..
i don't see it.. 
1) she's over tanned
2) id don't see her eyes.. she's not asian so excuses
3) her implant are way out of proportion.. and it doesn't fir her thin body..
she was way more attractive when she first came along..

and thats not even mentioning her entertainment abilities  



in other news:-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfshHgV5IXg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

damn you social networking 

*
TMZ.com reports that Scott Hall was sentenced to ten days in Seminole County Jail yesterday for resisting arrest last May.

Hall was arrested on May 14, 2010, and charged with disorderly conduct and resisting a police office. Authorities were called to the Hitching Post Bar in Chuluota after Hall, who had been "drinking heavily" according to a police report, "became aggressive". When authorities arrived, they found Hall yelling and cursing at the amateur wrestling personalities Marc Grabowsky, Kevin "Showtime" Van Camp, Tony "ODB" Griffin, Shawn Shiever The Beaver Retreiver, Mark E. Nelson and other staff of the bar. Hall was told he was not allowed to return to the establishment. On his police report, Hall listed himself as an "unemployed" professional wrestler, despite having a job with TNA Wrestling, who would release him a month after the arrest.

Court records in Seminole County, Florida indicate Hall was sentenced to ten days in jail. His jail time, however, was reduced to two days for time served.

He is planning to check in to jail on July 5. A representative for the former wrestling champion says he'll be in the medical unit due to his "bad health."*

come on hall, i want to see you in a HOF ceremony already 
*
Matt Hardy stated last Sunday on Twitter that he would be receiving a few weeks off from TNA Wrestling.

He wrote, "Between dates, injuries, & outside issues, I'm gonna have a few week off & I'm ecstatic! The Matt Hardy Movement is going into full effect!"

According to a source, company officials suspended Hardy due to continuously arriving late to events.

Hardy has not performed for TNA since the May 30 iMPACT! Wrestling taping (air date June 2), which saw him lose to Crimson. He is, however, advertised to appear at this week's live events in Ohio and Indiana. *

good news 



@ShadowRep

watch this vid all the way through or i will neg you 

Link removed


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2011)

Darc said:


> LOL
> 
> Next we will have Skip racing trucks on dirt roads


And it would be completely AWESOME. 




Khris said:


> not unless he gets to be the special referee for the main event..


You underestimate the depths of my hatred for the Balding Hick Kid. 




Khris said:


> @ShadowRep
> 
> watch this vid all the way through or i will neg you
> 
> Link removed


*Sees the Balding Hermaphrodite talking about hunting 30 seconds in and exits*


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah Hall not showing up with the rest of the Klique was very sad.

I don't know about y'all but I voted for Beth Phoenix.

And wtf an Arm Wrestling Match? Try to make decisions that don't give away that it's rigged.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You underestimate the depths of my hatred for the Balding Hick Kid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sees the Balding Hermaphrodite talking about hunting 30 seconds in and exits*



shit.. didn't know it was this srs 

but fuck that.. i knew i heard something epic last night 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFZwQClI5_8[/YOUTUBE]

OMG


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

makes it official.. funniest raw ever


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2011)

> The Matt Hardy Movement is going into full effect!"



He's so mental, bless him


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 21, 2011)

That lady was hilarious. She was so hyped to get those Mark Henry shots. I think Booker has dropped a Shee-yet at some point too.

But it's great to see Booker's commentator skills improving.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> He's so mental, bless him



its beyond sad and pathetic for me.. i outright hate the guy..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it's hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

He said "goofy", not "nightmare inducing."

Easy to get them confused though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He said "goofy", not "nightmare inducing."
> 
> Easy to get them confused though.



MizGirl is more in the confines of Awesome.. 

but like you said its easy to get them confused  



Darth Sidious said:


> I think it's hilarious



never said it wasn't


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 21, 2011)

U CANT SEE ME


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2011)

WAAAAIT

Can someone tell me what happened


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

that lady was hilarious and it was during Mark Henry's ragetime which made it better


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

She musta wanted her some chocolate :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

*Next Tuesday marks the release of The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD to North America. Below are some pics of it.

Unlike many WWE DVDs rated TV-PG lately, this one is confirmed to be TV-14 and promises "unedited" cage matches from NWA, AWA, WCCW, WCW and WWE. Yes, all blood kept in.*

dunno what to think of this..

probably cuz they thought that it wont sell, then again DVDs these days are mostly bought by parents for their kids..


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

im interested


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

"All blood kept in" Made me laugh
Implies that the WWE is like anime: a little bit of airbrushing and BAM! Family friendly 

Well, it's good they're going for a TV-14 rating so as not to negetively alter the "greatest" cage matches. On the other hand, they're cage matches, a gimmick match I never really cared about, even as a kid. Not sure if want


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "All blood kept in" Made me laugh
> Implies that the WWE is like anime, a little bit of airbrushing and BAM! Family friendly
> 
> Well, it's good their going for a TV-14 rating so as not to negetively alter the "greatest" cage matches. On the other hand, they're cage matches, a gimmick match I never really cared about, even as a kid. Not sure if want



i stopped caring after HIAC got introduced.. and stopped caring all together after the armageddon one 

Oh Lord, that was pure crap


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2011)

Might buy depending what matches are on the DVD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

might download if i got bored one evening..


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Somebody gon get dey wig spit on...


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> Next Tuesday marks the release of The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD to North America. Below are some pics of it.
> 
> Unlike many WWE DVDs rated TV-PG lately, this one is confirmed to be TV-14 and promises "unedited" *cage matches from NWA, AWA, WCCW, WCW and WWE.* Yes, all blood kept in.
> 
> ...



No ROH? So, no Bryan Danielson vs Homicide Cage Match. This DVD sucks. It was the last of their brilliant best of 5 series.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll just let this gif speak for itself...


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## Death Note (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny gif .

I might buy that DVD just for the hell of it. Might be good but it really depends on what the matches are.

CM Punk's tweets are matching his same tweets he sent out when he was leaving ROH or something like that, or so I read.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2011)

"You must spread some reputation before giving it to Shadow Replication 1480 again"


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'll just let this gif speak for itself...



Good lord


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 22, 2011)

Shirker always tops himself with his sets, this one is even better than the last one he had


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'll just let this gif speak for itself...



i wish i can rep you again 



Death Note said:


> Funny gif .
> 
> I might buy that DVD just for the hell of it. Might be good but it really depends on what the matches are.
> *
> CM Punk's tweets are matching his same tweets he sent out when he was leaving ROH or something like that, or so I read.*



Punk's playing the "mind-fuck" game.. but at this point i think he'll really leave..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris kun, Death Kun, your Avatars  are drop  stunning!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

we should all have punk sets when the PPV comes around..  


am thinking of actually buying


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> we should all have punk sets when the PPV comes around..
> 
> 
> am thinking of actually buying



I wish he wins title and not leave...like Cena did back than to Jericho. Cena tends to get the "retire them" gigs, and it is annoying.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> we should all have punk sets when the PPV comes around..



I almost have one.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> we should all have punk sets when the PPV comes around..



I like this idea. A punk-set revolution in this bitch come July 17th


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll be with you in spirit.   With a ryder set


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

no.. it has to be all punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

*Gunner posted a diatribe on his Twitter account in response to wrestling fans criticizing Impact Wrestling's "Wrestling Matters" initiative.

"If ya shoot why don't u realize first "wrestling matter" is the whole package! Promo's, matches and everything!! It takes stories to build to good matches," Gunner wrote. "I know everyone has opinions but don't be an idiot!!

"Wrestling is a whole new world than it used to be!! How about learning to cut a promo or do backstage s--t before u shoot on a company." He continued, "WWE and Impact both have promos and in ring segs for a reason...to BUILD to a match! Oh I got it, let's just have random ass matches for no reason.

"And there is Gunner's 2 cents worth!!! Fools."*


Dat Gunner :sanji


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I like this idea. A punk-set revolution in this bitch come July 17th



I suck at art setting  will need help with a  punky set


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

This Relates to Punk ans MiTB


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD-SwglUgcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Abigail said:


> [YOUTUBE]rdRo9JsfBZM[/YOUTUBE]He's just a natural heel.
> 
> 
> With a token Cabana set.
> ...



forgive me.. but i don't get it


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2011)

lol @ Punk.

Not sure what he's gonna do when he leaves
TNA?



> Oh I got it, let's just have random ass matches for no reason.



i feel as if thats something paul h would have done.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> forgive me.. but i don't get it



Get what, him showing how stupid people are or the Second City Saints.



Pic related, it's the Saints.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 23, 2011)

Raiden said:


> lol @ Punk.
> 
> Not sure what he's gonna do when he leaves
> TNA?
> ...



I believe CM Punk makes fun of TNA all the time and with the hardy junkies there, i doubt he would go.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2011)

I think he would rather go back to ROH than to be part of TNA honestly.  He was part of the Original 8 and he has been hanging out with Chris Hero a lot lately.  Plus that new TV deal ROH has might carry the brand as  wildcard type for WWE and TNA.

Also IM IN for the Punk Revolution.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2011)

Cena set. :33


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> no.. it has to be all punk









.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> no.. it has to be all punk



Now I know you don't expect me to go along with this, do ya?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to be honest, Truth's angry, paranoid black man gimmick is entertaining. 

Especially after he started punking out kids and kicking Hornswoggle in the face.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Now I know you don't expect me to go along with this, do ya?







Abigail said:


> I have to be honest, Truth's angry, paranoid black man gimmick is entertaining.
> 
> Especially after he started punking out kids and kicking Hornswoggle in the face.



Yeah, Truth's one of my favorite types of heels in that he's being an ass for a pretty legitimate reason  while at the same time managing to get on the fans' bad side (Like Jericho, Punk and maaaaybe Christian). The ambiguity in the fued they're part of makes it that much more entertaining to watch. It helps that he's pretty hilarious 

Not that I don't appreciate a heel being a dick for the sake of being a dick sometimes though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I think he would rather go back to ROH than to be part of TNA honestly.  He was part of the Original 8 and he has been hanging out with Chris Hero a lot lately.  Plus that new TV deal ROH has might carry the brand as  wildcard type for WWE and TNA.
> 
> Also IM IN for the Punk Revolution.



if he goes to ROH.. might watch it full time..



BlueSky Rena said:


> .







Abigail said:


> Get what, him showing how stupid people are or the Second City Saints.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic related, it's the Saints.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


>



I can make him go along with it, you know.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena set. :33


You need a shining wizard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Jove said:


> I can make him go along with it, you know.



yes do it





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know you like punk, and this is his last WWE match till further noticed..
> 
> you have to comply
> 
> ...


I might do something, but you probably wouldn't like it. 



Jove said:


> I can make him go along with it, you know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2011)

Problem, internet wrestling community?


----------



## Darc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, maybe I was too young to get it back then but were Chuck and Billy suppose to be a closet homosexual tag team?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2011)

When they split up, Chuck and Billy revealed they were two guys pretending to be gay for the sake of ratings.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I might do something, but you probably wouldn't like it.



no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2011)

@Shadowrep, Jove, Khris and Ghost
Jeebus, stop it, you guys! I'm not sure how many more LOLZ I can take.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @Shadowrep, Jove, Khris and Ghost
> Jeebus, stop it, you guys! I'm not sure how many more LOLZ I can take.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2011)

Man this made me lol hard.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When they split up, Chuck and Billy revealed they were two guys pretending to be gay for the sake of ratings.



That reminds me of an amusing anecdote. Maybe it was because I was just too naive at the time or something, but it never once occurred to me that the Chuck & Billy/Rio stable had gay undertones... that is until I went to a live Smackdown show with my dad and the guy directly in front of us started chanting "Chuck sucks Billy! *clap, clap, clapclapclap*" while they were having a match. Suddenly everything made sense.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I think he would rather go back to ROH than to be part of TNA honestly.  He was part of the Original 8 and he has been hanging out with Chris Hero a lot lately.  Plus that new TV deal ROH has might carry the brand as  wildcard type for WWE and TNA.
> 
> Also IM IN for the Punk Revolution.



Why would he go back to the minor league?

Also lol Shadow, Khirs and Jove


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> if he goes to ROH.. might watch it full time..


You should watch it now.

Also

[YOUTUBE]k3o_HuyLPyE[/YOUTUBE]



Agmaster said:


> You need a shining wizard



[YOUTUBE]XdGYDTYQ8-0[/YOUTUBE]


Darth Sidious said:


> Why would he go back to the minor league?



No backstage drama, better booking and the fact that his best friend wrestles there?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That reminds me of an amusing anecdote. Maybe it was because I was just too naive at the time or something, but it never once occurred to me that the Chuck & Billy/Rio stable had gay undertones... that is until I went to a live Smackdown show with my dad and the guy directly in front of us started chanting "Chuck sucks Billy! *clap, clap, clapclapclap*" while they were having a match. Suddenly everything made sense.




That's pretty damn funny.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd like to think CM Punk is too smart to go to TNA.

I'm probably seeing another ROH run in his future, which is awesome for them seeing how deprived that roster is of people who are legitimately ready to be on TV (that list could get even shorter if anything comes from Claudio and Hero's WWE tryout). NJPW would probably be open to bringing him in too, I'd imagine.


----------



## Darc (Jun 24, 2011)

Yo, what's ROH? Isn't that the place like where u get your gimmick b4 going to WWE? I'm lost.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yo, what's ROH? Isn't that the place like where u get your gimmick b4 going to WWE? I'm lost.



Nop, that's FCW


This is ROH


----------



## Darc (Jun 24, 2011)

That was pretty tight, looks like they are more hardcore contact then WWE lol

Daniel and some Shelton look alike were there


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2011)

A place where fan reactions matter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

Abigail said:


> You should watch it now.



i dunno if i would like it.. i like seeing some matches here and there.. but i don't feel any epicness aura.. then again, i watch impact 

when are they getting their TV deal anyway? 



Krauser Joestar said:


> Nop, that's FCW
> 
> 
> This is ROH


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2011)

When is ROH coming on TV? They've been dicking around for years. 

And even if they come on they're going to have to really hype themselves up to make themselves look different from WWE. The NWA show doesn't seem like they can even keep their TV spot stable and their ratings are shit because they aren't marketing themselves beyond a high school gym full of jobbers.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 24, 2011)

ROH just had its Press Media Conference about their TV Deal yesterday in Baltimore.  Some guy has majority rights to it now and its not going nationwide only to the station it owns in the US.  But that doesnt matter anyways because when ROH filmed for HDTV they never had story lines.  They showed you matches from months even years ago from their DVD collection.


I personally will be there on Sunday for the BEST IN THE WORLD IPPV!!! WOOOO!! and its on Hammerstein so its going to be AWESOME

Link removed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAXNIYkV9t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 24, 2011)

I find it funny how ROH is considered 'real wrestling'. ROH is a bunch of generic Indy kids who never learnt how to use any form of psychology in the ring. No selling, no emotion shown. Nothing. I could probably name the people on one hand that know how to work a proper match in that company. Colt Cabana, Jay Lethal, El Generico, the Kings of Wrestling and.... ?

With that said, I wish them all the best. They blow TNA out of the water, that's for sure (even if they're completely overrated).


----------



## Abigail (Jun 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> That was pretty tight, looks like they are more hardcore contact then WWE lol
> 
> Daniel and some Shelton look alike were there


No, that was Shelton.

Haas and Benjamin are the current ROH Tag Team champions as Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team.


S.A.F said:


> When is ROH coming on TV? They've been dicking around for years.
> 
> And even if they come on they're going to have to really hype themselves up to make themselves look different from WWE. The NWA show doesn't seem like they can even keep their TV spot stable and their ratings are shit because they aren't marketing themselves beyond a high school gym full of jobbers.


Not really. ROH has always been differnet.

While TNA rebranded itself as wrestling matters while having even less wrestling then the show the week before, ROH has always been wrestling first, story lines second.



In Brightest Day! said:


> I find it funny how ROH is considered 'real wrestling'. ROH is a bunch of generic Indy kids who never learnt how to use any form of psychology in the ring. No selling, no emotion shown. Nothing. I could probably name the people on one hand that know how to work a proper match in that company. Colt Cabana, Jay Lethal, El Generico, the Kings of Wrestling and.... ?
> 
> With that said, I wish them all the best. They blow TNA out of the water, that's for sure (even if they're completely overrated).


Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin, The Notorious 187 Homicide, Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels,  Mark Briscoe, Jay Briscoe, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Jimmy Jacobs, Steve Corino, I could go on.

So, yeah. I'm counting at least 15 off the top of my head.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA>WWE right now...fact.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!

No.

Russo/Hogan/Bischoff combo is awful.

WWE is the same old shit.

TNA is just awful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2011)

Yet you can at least get a good laugh. With WWE? Your lucky if you get even that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I find it funny how ROH is considered 'real wrestling'. ROH is a bunch of generic Indy kids who never learnt how to use any form of psychology in the ring. No selling, no emotion shown. Nothing. I could probably name the people on one hand that know how to work a proper match in that company. Colt Cabana, Jay Lethal, El Generico, the Kings of Wrestling and.... ?
> 
> With that said, I wish them all the best. They blow TNA out of the water, that's for sure (even if they're completely overrated).



That's a really nice stereotype. What exactly would you consider "real wrestling" now?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yet you can at least get a good laugh. With WWE? Your lucky if you get even that.


I only laugh at Eric Young.

Everything else makes me facepalm.


Violent By Design said:


> That's a really nice stereotype. What exactly would you consider "real wrestling" now?



Isn't it obvious?

WWE and TNA are real wrestling, that's why they have more time dedicated to people talking then to actual matches.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> TNA>WWE right now...fact.



HAHAHAHA nope


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yet you can at least get a good laugh. With WWE? Your lucky if you get even that.



The only thing humorous about TNA is how terrible it is. Sure, you can laugh at the ending of Victory Road, but that doesn't make the company in any way respectable or admirable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> TNA>WWE right now...fact.



does not compute.. 

WWE > TNA in every way possible.. even "wrestling".. 



Abigail said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



How? ever since miz and nexus got into the scene it hasn't been "same old shit" since..

or does cena/orton = champions = same old shit nowadays..



Abigail said:


> I only laugh at Eric Young.
> 
> Everything else makes me facepalm.
> 
> ...



thats why i don't feel anything when watching ROH.. there's no emotion and storytelling in the match.. its just two dudes duking it out.. 16 years of wrestling.. i saw more than needed.. 

TNA isn't a perfect example tbh.. its just so very random to care about.. 



i will tell you this... WWE's midcarders suck or maybe they're just booked safely.. so they're just there.. Miz was a saving grace, and if not for his shitty matches with cena and orton i'd call his push an outright success..


----------



## Shadow (Jun 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day thinks that real wrestling with John Cena and The Miz....they just give the most exciting matches I mean did you SEE Wrestlemania..........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ whole match was re-scripted after miz received a concussion


----------



## Shadow (Jun 24, 2011)

For me its still WWE, ROH, TNA, and the list goes on and on.

Last PPV had decent matches with Kofi/Ziggler Punk/Mysterio the midcarders are putting on some good show.

ROH to me is 2nd because well they just put on a damn good show.  Do the promos suck? Mostly yes because the quality of the product is good. Its not WWE Standards because you have one guy holding a camera running around trying to find a good angle that has lighting etc etc.  But I'll be damned if that Eddie Edwards vs Daniels wasnt good during their feud for the tv title and the KOW and Haas/Benjamin tag teams hasn't been good.  Not to mention 15-20 dollars per IPPV.  Thats money WELL SPENT.  

Rather than a TNA and WWE PPV costing you 40-60 dollars and all you get is hype videos and promos with 5-10 minute main event matches where you KNOW who will win the match.  It's like trying to correctly predict John Cena's move set....OMG Shoulder Block and ANOTHER!! Oh shit you  trying to punch me?? Nah DOG YOU CANT SEE ME <SLAM>  Cena Dance Five Knuckle Shuffle!! Oh shit that one punch made you stand up and stagger for me to do an AA.
I mean come on....

TNA.......do i need to say anything.....ok maybe one word.....RUSSO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

reaction when saw this: .......


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 24, 2011)

*looks at current conversation*


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2011)

> thats why i don't feel anything when watching ROH.. there's no emotion and storytelling in the match.. its just two dudes duking it out.. 16 years of wrestling.. i saw more than needed..



I recommend watching Steen vs. Generico's Battle Without Honour at Final Battle 2010.



> i will tell you this... WWE's midcarders suck or maybe they're just booked safely.. so they're just there.. Miz was a saving grace, and if not for his shitty matches with cena and orton i'd call his push an outright success..



They're just booked shittily IMO. WWE has some great midcard talent, but it's terribly misused. In 2011, how many midcard feuds have we had? As in feuds with actual story behind them, lasting more than a month?

Rhodes/Mysterio (debatable, since Mysterio's a main eventer half the time)
Jackson/Barrett
King/Cole

Six months, three feuds, one between fucking commentators.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2011)

Saw Smackdown tonight. Very entertaining show all around.
Man, I *hate* that it's doing so poorly with ticket sales right now.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2011)

No surprise.

>economy is slow
>Smackdown is sold as secondary show
>No treats, like the Undertaker


----------



## Abigail (Jun 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats why i don't feel anything when watching ROH.. there's no emotion and storytelling in the match.. its just two dudes duking it out.. 16 years of wrestling.. i saw more than needed..


I watch wrestling for wrestling, anything else is just a nice little bonus.

Then again, that's just me.


Watchman said:


> I recommend watching Steen vs. Generico's Battle Without Honour at Final Battle 2010.


Or the entire Steen/Generico feud.

Lasted almost an entire year, never got stale.


Raiden said:


> No surprise.
> 
> >economy is slow
> >Smackdown is sold as secondary show
> >No treats, like the Undertaker


Honestly, does anyone care about the Undertaker anymore?

I mean, sure he was massive, but he really need to hang his boots up already.

This years Wrestlemania, he goes 20-0, then hopefully he'll go away and stay away.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin, The Notorious 187 Homicide, Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels,  Mark Briscoe, Jay Briscoe, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Jimmy Jacobs, Steve Corino, I could go on.
> 
> So, yeah. I'm counting at least 15 off the top of my head.



You realize that half the examples you just used are *exactly* the guys I was talking about when I said "generic Indy guys who can't show emotion, sell or have matches that involves psychology" right?




> That's a really nice stereotype. What exactly would you consider "real wrestling" now?



"Now"? You mean the way Wrestling has always been?

It's a totally fair stereotype. Outside of the guys I mentioned earlier, I think it's a pretty fair statement that TNA and ROH are mostly pretty devoid of story telling. The execution of the moves and the athleticism is great, and definitely important to get down, but this really has nothing to do with how good someone's matches are. It's not the execution of shit that's the problem with GenMe, or the Guns, or Davey Richards or whomever; the problem is that they can't structure a match in a way that builds heat, and works to a climax. You know, the absolute single most basic fundamental of storytelling. It's huge spots one after another for no rhyme or reason.

Wresting is theatre, and theatre is storytelling. If you can't tell a story, you're not a good wrestler. Period.




> WWE and TNA are real wrestling, that's why they have more time dedicated to people talking then to actual matches.



Wrestling is a Television show. Not a sport. Anyone that think WWE are the first major Pro-Wrestling show to prioritize storylines over in-ring action is lacking a serious amount of perspective.

And just because TNA uses the same formula doesn't mean they're NEARLY as good as other companies who have and are currently. TNA is a glorified Indy fed albeit with better lighting and a couple of 20 year vets who don't give a shit.




> I recommend watching Steen vs. Generico's Battle Without Honour at Final Battle 2010.



This was a legit pretty fun match.




> thats why i don't feel anything when watching ROH.. there's no emotion and storytelling in the match.. its just two dudes duking it out.. 16 years of wrestling.. i saw more than needed..



Bingo.




> They're just booked shittily IMO. WWE has some great midcard talent, but it's terribly misused. In 2011, how many midcard feuds have we had? As in feuds with actual story behind them, lasting more than a month?
> 
> Rhodes/Mysterio (debatable, since Mysterio's a main eventer half the time)
> Jackson/Barrett
> ...



I don't think it's that they're misused. Most of these guys are on the show consistently and are booked pretty well, from a match-to-match standpoint. IMO, there are two main problems currently:

1). The RAW writers are ridiculously uninspiring.

2). The main-event scene is way too stacked right now.

While it's a shame that CM Punk is likely heading the door (Punk is by my estimation the top working heel in the World right now), at least it should open up a spot for someone in the mid-card.




> In Brightest Day thinks that real wrestling with John Cena and The Miz....they just give the most exciting matches I mean did you SEE Wrestlemania..........



Well, Cena and Miz actually show emotion and get the crowd into their matches without having to rely on pointless set-spots for 20 minutes. So, yeah. They're 'real wrestlers'.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Uh oh... psychology... storytelling... insider terminology~!

*takes a drink*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 25, 2011)

> World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of WWE SmackDown Superstar Chavo Guerrero as of today, June 25, 2011. We wish Guerrero the best in all future endeavors.



WWE dropped the ball on Chavo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll be honest here... I see a lot of people upset about this and tons of people wanting him to go to ROH and shit. Am I the only person who really doesn't care about Chavo?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

no, you're not, unfortunately.
For every one person that considers this bad news, there's probably two that don't care.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 25, 2011)

Chavo's Twitter Response: 



> Yes, it's true. My release is the big news I was talking about. But let's get something straight. I asked for my release. I was just tired of not being used correctly. Just cuz u can make other ppl look good, doesn't mean they should just have u lose to them. The same thing Happened to Eddie. After being champ, they still had him working mid card status. Being a Guerrero, we've been taught since diapers to get the most out of ppl & matches. It's our gift, but also our curse. WWE has always used us to make other ppl look good. It all comes down to Being happy. I was not happy in WWE anymore. I had a smile on my face last night though when I got my release though!  now it's time for for me to start being a Guerrero again, and start kicking ass again, be able to tell stories in the ring like u know we can.  win or lose. I will never go back to the place WWE put me in. I will never go back to being under utilized and watching ppl who suck get bigger 'pushes.' than me! Thank u to all of u who stuck by me & kept reminding me, I was better than that!  stay tuned.. Big things coming!! Now I will really be able to entertain u!  like me or hate me, 1 thing I have always tried to do is entertain u and give u fans your $ worth. My hands were tied most of the time. I love u all and can't wait for the future!! So happy.



Where ever he goes, it will be better than what he has been doing at WWE in recent years.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

Heh, the guy seems elated 

Eh, he has a point, wherever he ends up, it'll be better than jobbing/not being used in WWE. I just hope he doesn't migrate to TNA. That means I'd have to start watching it


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> reaction when saw this: .......



There is no  smilecon for Jericho!


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

Pervy Kyuui


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

Zack's Dad

[YOUTUBE]l1Oy9pvHgXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Pervy Kyuui



Just like me moto says L Sensei  - Just  It


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

ahh i see.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2011)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm surprised he could fit in the seat.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2011)

The Rock smuggling guns onto Splash Mountain.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love how the guy in the back is all like "You for real, dude?"


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> reaction when saw this: .......



My reaction when I see that - the best two among them are still alive.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Zack's Dad
> 
> [YOUTUBE]l1Oy9pvHgXw[/YOUTUBE]



Morrison found it funny... wonder how much he was laughing when Batista called.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 25, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You realize that half the examples you just used are *exactly* the guys I was talking about when I said "generic Indy guys who can't show emotion, sell or have matches that involves psychology" right?


No, because they can work a match just fine.

Daneils has been wrestling for over 15 years and Corino has been going for over 2 decades, Haas and Benjamin are brilliant wrestlers, Homicide and the Briscoes sell moves just fine. I can again go on but I don't need to seeing as I've covered over half of them.




> Wrestling is a Television show. Not a sport. Anyone that think WWE are the first major Pro-Wrestling show to prioritize storylines over in-ring action is lacking a serious amount of perspective.


Never said they were.



> Well, Cena and Miz actually show emotion and get the crowd into their matches without having to rely on pointless set-spots for 20 minutes. So, yeah. They're 'real wrestlers'.


Cena matches are the same thing that they have been for the last 5 years.

Boring.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Zack's Dad


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2011)

Abigail said:


> No, because they can work a match just fine.
> 
> Daneils has been wrestling for over 15 years and Corino has been going for over 2 decades, Haas and Benjamin are brilliant wrestlers, Homicide and the Briscoes sell moves just fine. I can again go on but I don't need to seeing as I've covered over half of them.
> 
> ...



I don't think his matches with HBK or Punk were boring


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2011)

Death Note said:


> My favorite so far . Zack's Dad makes up for most of my favorite moments in the series.
> 
> Also, I didn't watch SmackDown! yesterday, but on Cena's twitter and some other people's sayings, the Usos did something interesting on SD! or something...what happened? Just a lot of mention of them so I'm curious lol.



Well they did do a tribal war dance before they entered the ring, which I thought was interesting. Maybe that's it, cuz other than that, I can't recall anything. They did put on a good show against those two former Nexus/Corre guys though


----------



## Sarun (Jun 25, 2011)

It might be similar to this:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6qXYi71fo[/YOUTUBE]

The Haka is fuckwin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2011)

Abigail said:


> No, because they can work a match just fine.



Not by my criteria. And clearly not by the majority of major Pro-Wresting companies over the past 30 years.




> Daneils has been wrestling for over 15 years and Corino has been going for over 2 decades



Thanks for the history lesson. Theirs a reason Daniels has been on the Independent circuit for 15 years. He just isn't very good. If I wanted to watch social dancing, I'd watch Dancing with the Stars.

Corino is a talented guy. It's a shame he never got his shot.




> Haas and Benjamin are brilliant wrestlers



Eh. Benjamin is ludicrously athletic and had a ton of potential at one stage, but he never even came close to reaching it or showed any signs that he might. I don't care how many flips you can do. If you can't show emotion or structure matches in a logical way then you aren't very good. Logic > aesthetics.

Charlie Haas is completely directionless in the ring and has zero charisma. The fact that he can execute a series of holds doesn't mean shit.



> Homicide and the Briscoes sell moves just fine.



That's why I didn't say all of the names mentioned fell into that category. None of these guys _really_ blow me away, though.




> I can again go on but I don't need to seeing as I've covered over half of them.



You barely 'covered' them at all.




> Cena matches are the same thing that they have been for the last 5 years.
> 
> Boring.



House show numbers with Cena on top over the past 3 years disagree with you. You *do not* get to Cena's position without being fucking good at your job.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> It might be similar to this:


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ULhYFGQ08Sc[/YOUTUBE]

There you go


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 25, 2011)

Vinny Dunn > the Uso's


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]ULhYFGQ08Sc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There you go



That's a pretty hype entrance. Now lets hope they tweak their characters and gimmick a bit and become more......aggressive.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

but not mindless agressive


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2011)

More angry brown people FTW!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]ULhYFGQ08Sc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There you go



epicness filled that arena 

i saw that haka before.. but brown people doing it is much more awesome


----------



## Vox (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, Sin Cara/DiBiase on Smackdown was tight. Why didn't the WWE commit to DiBiase and his gimmick? It's one that works. No faith in the brother.

Also, what the hell happened to Rhodes? His Dashing gimmick was far more entertaining. Maybe its because he's currently working with the personality drain that is Daniel Bryan.

Lastly, the haka was awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

See....thats why I have been stopping, Vox. WWE has been taking anything good and immediately turning it bad or running it into the ground.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WWE has been taking anything good and immediately turning it bad or running it into the ground.


Like PG13 Cenation  ??? Which is really "LOLi" bad


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2011)

Vox said:


> Dude, Sin Cara/DiBiase on Smackdown was tight. Why didn't the WWE commit to DiBiase and his gimmick? It's one that works. *No faith in the brother.*
> 
> Also, *what the hell happened to Rhodes*? His Dashing gimmick was far more entertaining. Maybe its because he's currently working with the personality drain that is Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Lastly, the haka was awesome.





Rhodes is being derailed to try and get Dibiase over. LOL @ WWE thinking they can recreate the Miz/Reilly dynamic again.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> House show numbers with Cena on top over the past 3 years disagree with you. You *do not* get to Cena's position without being fucking good at your job.



And the ratings and PPV buys will tell you different.  If being good on your job is selling merchandise then you're right about Cena.  But if you're talking about putting a good show for the fans to say DAMN that was a good entertaining wrestling match.  Then you sir are DEAD wrong.  There has not been a good Cena match in the past 3 years.  

It took The Rock to get Wrestlemania PPV buys to a million and they are counting on him again Next Year for the same results.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2011)

They got a million PPV buys? Pretty good lol. That was far better than what I thought they would get.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> And the ratings and PPV buys will tell you different.  If being good on your job is selling merchandise then you're right about Cena.  But if you're talking about putting a good show for the fans to say DAMN that was a good entertaining wrestling match.  Then you sir are DEAD wrong.  There has not been a good Cena match in the past 3 years.



*First, I agree with Shadow here. Cena is a bad in ring performer*. not even average. I also don't like his mic skills or promos (he ain't no rock, nor Jericho or Punk). We could also see from last weeks PPV and even way before that - Yes! he sells merchandise to many kids across the world. It is enough to also watch the crowd shots on RAW where you can see many children in attendance. *The WWE corporation is establishing marketing plans by the majority demographic.* meaning their larger fan base are PG13 rather than the obvious adult viewers that love wrestling for what it is - a good wrestling showdown. That is way Punk, Ziggler and other great in-ring performers get pushed back.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> But if you're talking about putting a good show for the fans to say DAMN that was a good entertaining wrestling match.  Then you sir are DEAD wrong.  There has not been a good Cena match in the past 3 years.



You just admitted to not knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 26, 2011)

RAW used to be my fav, looked just more high quality then smackdown.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You just admitted to not knowing what you're talking about.



You can't see meeeee!! Peek a Boo!!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You can't see meeeee!! Peek a Boo!!



:rofl that rock segmant = +rep 

And it's hard to make Kyuui lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn untalented fruity pebble


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 26, 2011)

*checks in to see if convo's gotten any better*

Nope? Oh well...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> And the ratings and PPV buys will tell you different.  If being good on your job is selling merchandise then you're right about Cena.  But if you're talking about putting a good show for the fans to say DAMN that was a good entertaining wrestling match.  Then you sir are DEAD wrong.  *There has not been a good Cena match in the past 3 years.  *
> 
> It took The Rock to get Wrestlemania PPV buys to a million and they are counting on him again Next Year for the same results.



lolwhut? 

Cena/Orton and Cena/Batista feud says hi :sanji


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *checks in to see if convo's gotten any better*
> 
> Nope? Oh well...



Hey....wake up and argue!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> lolwhut?
> 
> *Cena/Orton* and Cena/Batista feud says hi :sanji



Bite your tongue. 

Batista was awesome at the end of his run though.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2011)

Cena/Batisa was decent but was it really good.  Did you see wrestling or did you see Same Old Shit.  I say same old shit.

The only good thing about that feud was Batista Promo to cena.  Go ahead and kiss babies and hug fat chicks LOL

ALSO!!! Davey Richards NEW ROH CHAMP!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FoWX4Patfng[/YOUTUBE]

His best work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Batista leaving somehow made WWE even harder to watch if you think about it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

I miss jericho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> I miss jericho



Now you have just named the bigger reason why...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Bite your tongue.
> 
> Batista was awesome at the end of his run though.



if you don't count their I quit match.. they had watchable to decent matches.. plus their matches resulted in the best crowd reactions since hogan/rock..

they can easily be equated "good" at that time..

but in no way it was "bad"...



Shadow said:


> Cena/Batisa was decent but was it really good.  Did you see wrestling or did you see Same Old Shit.  I say same old shit.
> 
> The only good thing about that feud was Batista Promo to cena.  Go ahead and kiss babies and hug fat chicks LOL
> 
> ALSO!!! Davey Richards NEW ROH CHAMP!!!!!



actually that feud more than anything resulted something new from batista.. ever since taker, batista was stale as fuck till he duked it out with cena.. it was without a doubt tista's best feud.. and he had a good feud with taker.. how's cena's feud not "good" again? 



and before the in-ring talk.. cena/batista matches were far better than taker/batista.. 
maybe batista got better, but the fact still remains..

granted.. cena's matches weren't good this past year cuz he had to carry nexus into a watchable feud itself..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey....wake up and argue!



Why waste time arguing when it's the same bullshit talking point I've easily destroyed numerous times in this thread already?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why waste time arguing when it's the same bullshit talking point I've easily destroyed numerous times in this thread already?



Because this thread needs a Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2011)

Counterpoint: Cena is awesome and it's his opponents who are shit. :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Counterpoint: Cena is awesome and it's his opponents who are shit. :33



Impossible!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2011)

BTW...Usos should be using THIS haka...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because this thread needs a Cena.






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Counterpoint: Cena is awesome and it's his opponents who are shit. :33





VastoLorDae said:


> Impossible!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## nemesisdivina (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> I miss jericho



Amen, broski, amen!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> I miss jericho



I know  the great mic skills, in-ring skills, baby blue eyes, long blonde hair, a rocker and a sub move titled "the walls of Jericho"  it's so  not to miss


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 27, 2011)

WWE got an official "we hate cena" T-shirts  ? must be a huge seller if they do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Ryder's Sells More


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^ Ryder's Sells More



word


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



Man I hate that Shadow Replication....he does not even sell arguments.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Ryder Shirts Sell out fast as hell


----------



## Shadow (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> Ryder Shirts Sell out fast as hell



WWWYKI


______________


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Been busy over the weekend.   Let's see, only watched part of BITW...Steen is a dooooouche!  Lethal beat Prodigy which was awesome.  Truth and Prince make really good managers.

Haven't watched SD yet, but saw the haka...I popped but think Slabriel shoulda been out and eaten the loss.  Maybe came back next week taking the usos even more serious.  Oh well, it's not like i know what i am doing.  I am just a fan, right?

The current state of puroresu.... yeh it's sad.  Catering to the lowest common demographic because a; they are now publically owned, and thus have to please the shareholders and b; it's so much 'easier'.  

The problem with that logic is...wwe built up a LOT of faith with viewers over the years.  So what you are seeing now is cashing in on that faith, but not giving us reason to have more down the line.  Sure we see sparks of interesting things, but what gets the focus is stuff that the masses have been taught to react to, despite how many people really feel about it.  Cena gets reactions because it'd be a waste of resources...time and money invested by fans to ignore him.  Sure it's sincere and it's high octane, but it's been very carefully crafted by the machine.

A flaw in ROH though, is their lack of refinement.  I was looking at haas and benjamin and just blinked at the lack of persona.  I know roh is physicality based and they brought it, but man....just two sweaty, cocky guys, ready to wrestle.  How's that different from the roster?  Noone stands out and that hinders them.  Maybe on tv they will find a balance


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, They Moved the TLC PPV from Philly to Baltimore


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Man I hate that Shadow Replication....he does not even sell arguments.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Bringin' it via internet.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Remember when wrestling fans cared about the rock?  Cuz seriously, he just doesn't matter to me anymore.  Then again, neither does cena so I'm a bad fan apparently.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2011)

fans still seem to care considering the reaction he got earlier this year.  Also single handidly gave WM over 1 million buys.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2011)

When someone is gone for as long as he was it allows people to actually move on. It's a nice change of pace. Now if only people would do that with Jericho. He literally has nothing left to do in the WWE... so there's really much of a reason to bring him back. I mean, he even had the match with Danielson on his debut so there's really IS nothing left.

Also I'm not totally buying into the buys were Rock only. You saw a bit of "meh" towards the potential card/buildup on the Internet, but I'm sure the majority would have bought it regardless just because "it's Wrestlemania. Tradition! I'm a mark~!"


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like Alex Riley's theme


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

WM would have been range of 650-800 thousands at most if t weren't for The Rock given the trend of last few years, declining buys of WWE in general and the build WM 27 received. The Rock was the peg that WM 27 had this year.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

You have a point, but...and this is me being elitist.  What does he really bring other than name recognition?  People THINK they want to see him, but everytime they do, they will be disappointed.  They don't understand this, yet...but given the reaction to him at WM, the evidence speaks for itself.

More importantly...I miss Curt Hawkins.  And Barretta.  Jobbers unite, son.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sILxBNXazPw[/YOUTUBE]

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

i have been really enjoying smackdown lately.. though christian and orton got a bit old..


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't caught it in a few weeks, but it really felt like things were on repeat mode as I swear the same shit was happening each episode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

the midcarders there are awesome.. and henry is getting a push.. they just need to actually develop the christian/orton thing.. either have christian win, or make it a 3-way feud..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Black people do not get pushes...they just get fed to Cena/Orton.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, Christian constantly losing in singles matches against Orton doesn't really help keep the feud fresh. 

WWE must really not care much for Christian. He's getting that RVD, Hardy booking.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta love how they included Randy's victory over Christian on his upcoming DVD.

On a more positive (potential) note Hero and Claudio have been offered deals. Can't imagine they'll turn it down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 27, 2011)

> We previously reported that the Kings of Wrestling (Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero) recently had a private try out with WWE officials. WWE officials were impressed, and extended the former Ring of Honor tag team champions contract offers. They also have offers on the table from Ring of Honor, and the company wanted all long-terms deals to be signed yesterday, so that future booking plans could be implemented. According to Dave Meltzer, it is believed the tag team did not sign with ROH, and the assumption was that they are leaning towards signing with WWE.



Source: 

Pretty cool news. They'll have fun with Big Show/Kane, the Uso's and Gabriel/Slater for a year or so before breaking off into the mid-card. Both guys have main-event potential, for sure.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 27, 2011)

From Hogans Twitter:



> Getting ready for 2days of IMPACT tapings in Orlando, can't wait till August and we start going on the road every other taping. HH




They've needed to be on the road - at least in a regional sense - for a long time. It's impossible to know who to push when you don't even know what reactions certain characters are getting outside of one tiny studio. I personally love studio wrestling, but TNA's got no idea how to pull it off, so running tiny arenas is probably the best idea for now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seen. Fav'd. Awesome 


At first I saw the pic and laughed because I thought it was a play on H's and Shawn's popularity... then I looked closer at who was behind the pic and laughed harder.

It's a shame E is put in the position where they have put the blanket over everything the guy was involved in. I mean, I understand why, but it's just so pitiful that I feel sorry for them 

On the current topic: Don't watch ROH (or rather don't know where the hell it is), so I dunno who the Kings of Wrestling are. They any good?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

HBK opens RAW.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

^ fuck yeah 

@ Shirker: well thats bsns and politics for ya :WOW


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Now CM Punk shows up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Cm Punk and Michaels. Nice start so far. Too bad Financial Investment and Neckbeard are in the ring messing it up with their presence.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 27, 2011)

ANYMORE

_______________________


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol. Otunga always getting picked on


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Cm Punk and Michaels. Nice start so far. Too bad Financial Investment and Neckbeard are in the ring messing it up with their presence.



And then they both get laid flat by the Sweet Chin Music. Maybe it wasn't so bad having them there


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone think CM Punk will really leave with the title and there will be one world title like it used to be?


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

As much as they are talking about him leaving I'm sure its all story line now.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah its not gonna happen


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sin Cara vs Evan Bourne.

My Body is Ready.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

So they're doing Bourne/Sin Cara after all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

Botch time!


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

booker is awesome


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Speedy little bastards


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, Power Ranger chant.


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

this match is awesome


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Someone start jumping off ropes


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

Stupid power ranger chant

This match is pretty awesome so far


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

match ended to quick


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Cara messed up the finished, but I gotta say, that match was sex. Wish it was longer.

was it me or did the fans not like Cara much?


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Finish could have been better


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

match could have been 30 minutes and  still be good


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

Those USA chants were stupid


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Heh, agreed. Between that and the Power Ranger chants, I don't think the crowd  really behind Sin Cara tonight, at least relative to other nights.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL, How is JoMo not in the the MiTB match!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

Match was okay, could of been sharper/longer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

King's still joking about Vickie being fat when she's in shape?

I hope he gets hit by a truck


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anyone else tired of Kofi vs Ziggler?


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

1)King is a retard

2)And we'll get another match


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

_puppies!!!_

Kings best work


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2011)

I call Mark Henry cost show the match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

They couldn't have telegraphed it harder if they had mailed each WWE fan that it was gonna happen before hand.

As for Kofi/Dolph, meh, their matches (including this one. Awesome finish) have been entertaining me. They haven't been entertaining me the most, but they're decent. Still, it's missing a motive. Why are they fighting each other again?

EDIT*
Is... is Alberto wearing a thong...?


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

at Del Rio's thong.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Heh, it's most likely just a jock strap (not that there's a difference....). Still, that's something I could've went without seeing.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Was that Vince?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2011)

He's over here, you're over there.

You're over there, he's over here.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Crowd: "Holy Shit! Holy Shit!"
Me: Sounds about right.

I never... ever... thought the day would come where Mark Henry would entertain me. Well played, WWE.

lol@ his banter: "Yeah, I suck, but I'm over here. You over there!"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Angry Henry is 1,000 time scarier then angry R-Truth.

Mark Henry - His heart don't pump Kool-Aid. He ain't playing. He does what he wants. He wishes somebody would.





Ditcka said:


> did he say "IF I CHARGE YOU FO AIR, YOU KEEP YO BILL PAYED!" ??



Dats Mark Henry right dere!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, They Moved the TLC PPV from Philly to Baltimore


Scheduling conflict?


Remyx said:


> Anyone think CM Punk will really leave with the title and there will be one world title like it used to be?


Where is the oldryoma smiley?


Legend said:


> WHAT THE HELL, How is JoMo not in the the MiTB match!!!!!!!!


He might be out for further 2 months.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Angry Henry is 1,000 time scarier then angry R-Truth.
> 
> Mark Henry - His heart don't pump Kool-Aid. He ain't playing. He does what he wants. He wishes somebody would.



He's also over there, where as we are, in fact, over here.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena vs Troof: Pillow Fight Match


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, probably not a good idea to fuck with Mark Henry.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Motherfucking DDP.


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

ddp wow did not expect that


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Shawn out of nowhere


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Tornado match. Jeebus, when's the last time we saw one of those?? I didn't even know you could do that outside of the video games. This should be an _interesting_ match if anything.

Booker T being Booker T
DDP making an appearance
Michaels and his SCM out of nowhere.

Segment was boss


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Scheduling conflict?
> 
> He might be out for further 2 months.


Nothing comes before a PPV, the last event here, KOTR, Sold out

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


Shirker said:


> Tornado match. Jeebus, when's the last time we saw one of those. I didn't even know you could do that outside of the video games. This should be an _interesting_ match if anything.
> 
> Booker T being Booker T
> DDP making an appearance
> ...


I agree with all of this


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2011)

Drew got buried 50 feet under. lol

So much for the chosen one.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I the only one that gets extremely bothered whenever I see the Bella Twins in the B.A. Star commercials? I mean... really? The Bellas?? I guess The Miz was busy during the recording or something.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

That... that right there... that is how you get people out of their damn seats. Amazing finish to a good match.

Huh, that show that HBK was plugging was real. Apparently it's a hunting show.... He really _is_ from Texas


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

That booker/Truth segment was awesome


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

_"We've Cena Nuff"_ 

That sign


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Would be funnier weren't the joke so tired. It's how many years old?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm thinking 5 years at this stage.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds about right.

Why's Punk got an Austin shirt on?


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

Killed me lol

Punk rocking the Stone Cold shirt, this man just goes hard.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn interferences ruining good matches


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

I saw that sign during one of his matches with Y2J back in 05


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK IS GOING IN


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

epic shit right here


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 27, 2011)

"I'm breakin' the 4th wall"*waves*


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohhhh shit.  Punk promo will be replayed.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk forgot to mention Batista and Benoit in his "name dropping to piss management off" list.

Why is this promo giving me an erection?


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

punk destroyed them


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my this is shoot esque.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesus, Punk is fucking annihilating this promo.


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG I can't believe he's getting away with saying this LOL


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

They had to cut off his mic. lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike cut. lol.

Well they certainly made that feel real. There wasn't even the logo at the end.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Dare I say this promo is even better than Rock's return?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

All of the taboo things Punk has said are making me mark the fuck out

lol mic cut he's leaving now for sure


----------



## Cooli (Jun 27, 2011)

He got cut off


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

We wish Punk luck in his future endeavors... Oh wait


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2011)

Pillman-level.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

It is now real to me.


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

They straight cut off the show, wow, if Punk isn't fired then I'll be damned.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2011)

Was that a shoot interview?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

WWE wishes CM Punk the best on his future endeavors


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

best raw in a while


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2011)

I am speechless


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Definately. Good matches, good promos, Booker T and motherf--king CM Punk


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 27, 2011)

punk stole the show


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't believe someone finally had the balls to shoot off like that live.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

Best part of that was Cena's face..where he stopped feigning pain and just had this mad look on his face.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

If that was a worked shoot

Well done Vince you got me


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

THAT WAS THE BEST PROMO EVER, It shitted on everything


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

It was definitely a worked shoot
Vince is smart like that
He played into frustrations....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> If that was a worked shoot
> 
> Well done Vince you got me



Same here. Preetty sneaky Vince if this is a work.

Either way, Twitter be blowin' up right now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2011)

best in a very long while


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

That promo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batista's

Colt Cabana Shout out


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2011)

>Shout out to Colt Cabana
>Dons the Stone Cold tee
>Talks shit about the McMahon family

Oh, mein square

GIVETH ME MORE


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk > everything else


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesus.

If Punk was in front of me, I'd be licking his balls just for that promo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Apparently, Punk might be suspended.

Not sure if it's ture or not, but I'm keeping up on Twitter.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

This needs to be real.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

I was marking the fuck out


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

You can think of it as real in the sense that most people believe it .


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, joygasm over.  Well done, Punk.  Possibly, Vince.  You got my attention.  I marked for mark AND now Punk.  Making me care...but i aint dropping money...

Just heard punk got suspended.  Work senses tingling, but who cares...vkm deserved to be shat on...fabe and shoot.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to have his straightedge babies


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Peeps on Twitter keep reposting that Punk's been suspended indefinitely. Might still be a work.


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

Wish I knew how to use Twitter.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

im 99.9% sure it a work


----------



## Death Note (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesus Christ at all the people viewing this thread.


Its just a work, Vince would have cut him off when he started mentioning ass kissing. Why suspend him if he's leaving in July? Fire him. Going to work into next week of Punk beig suspended, showing up anyway, Vince is gonna be there, etc.

If the higher ups are seeing how Punk does in a big main event program, they should be pleased. He's delivering enough to everyone to actually think it was real mentioning backstage politics and shit.

No mention of TNA so gives more reason to be worked.

At least I hope it's worked and wasn't real...lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xja-TWxZBr0[/YOUTUBE]

9:20 mark


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wish I knew how to use Twitter.



Take note, people on twitter are calling Punk a "loose cannon" and _not_ mentioning Brian Pillman. This is a disgrace.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2011)

I love how people still think it might have been a shoot.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell, that means WWE did their f--king job. Can't front on dat 

I'm waiting with bated breath for next week if it's anything like this week. It really was the best in a while.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 27, 2011)

On going SPOILERS for next weeks RAW:




WWE are heading over to Australia and New Zealand next week (got my tickets), so they're taping next weeks RAW now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2011)

All these noobs that weren't around for Brian Pillman.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk mentioned everything but Chris Benoit. Hate to see where that would have led.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 27, 2011)

Most of them are ROH marks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2011)

I love how in kayfabe land, apparently Punk can shit on everything, but calling Stephanie stupid and HHH a moron gets the mic cut off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these noobs that weren't around for Brian Pillman.



Hollywood Blonds

Hollywood Blonds


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Punk mentioned everything but Chris Benoit. Hate to see where that would have led.



Vince's balls aren't _that_ big.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

what is the epic promo I keep hearing about from punk?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what is the epic promo I keep hearing about from punk?



Someone posted a vid. Check it out.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I love how in kayfabe land, apparently Punk can shit on everything, but calling Stephanie stupid and HHH a moron gets the mic cut off.



Well that doesn't seem far fetched to me. Hell, Truth s--ts on stuff like merchandising all the time, and Miz has commented on "Super Cena" more than once. Insulting the boss and his family seems like a line crosser, especially when paired with mentioning Hayman, ROH and everything.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

@Vastor:



Listen quick! Replay is ongoing.


----------



## Darc (Jun 27, 2011)

Wtf @ taping RAW now. They gonna have the same crowd?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually...they cut him off on anti-bullying.

Some people speculate that it's a story about Vince bullying Zach Ryder.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wtf @ taping RAW now. They gonna have the same crowd?



yeah and did you read some of it .


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually...they cut him off on anti-bullying.
> 
> Some people speculate that it's a story about Vince bullying Zach Ryder.


Haha...the roster better steup up, Punk just opened a door.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

So RAW ends on a very high note. The fans have climaxed their pants off. 20 minutes later they start RAW again.. with the same crowd? This would be awkward as hell if I was there live


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish i was there


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is fucking awesome.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

since when did wrestling get talked about on espn radio?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2011)

They started it again? What happened?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)

RAW taping has started...


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the start of the show they had a graphic announcing that Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, and R Truth will be in a Number One Contender Match for the WWE Title at Money In the Bank. They also announced Alex Riley versus Miz.

John Cena comes out for a promo and he mentions that CM Punk has been stripped of his right to challenge John Cena for the WWE Championship in Chicago. He mentions that is why they are going to do the Triple Threat Match to determine a new number one contender. He also says that they are going to treat things as if CM Punk never existed in WWE.

Cena says that he is not happy with the decision and he believes that Punk was saying what he believes in, but he does not agree with Punk. He does agree with Punk’s right to say what he did. Cena says that he wants answers from Vince McMahon and he wants those answers tonight.

John Cena says that he wants to face CM Punk at Money in the Bank




LOL SHOOTING


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually...they cut him off on anti-bullying.
> 
> Some people speculate that it's a story about Vince bullying Zach Ryder.



I thought that was a deft touch, something that would be believably out-of-bounds to really entrench the worked shoot aspect of it.

And it works for the angle, since Cena's uncontrollable homophobia forced the WWE to launch it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 28, 2011)

@Darth

RAW will be at New Zealand next week, so their taping the next episode now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> After the match, while everyone was still in the ring, Zack Ryder came out onto the stage and said ‘Woo woo woo you know it’ and left.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince is just messing with the IWC now


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 28, 2011)

Punks promo hit all the right buttons for the IWC babies. Talk about galvanizing an audience perfectly. WWE are seriously brilliant.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RAW taping has started...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[YOUTUBE]Lp5ekMlQvi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha, ponder skipping wwe next week to prove a point.


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Post them spoilers, fuck the wait.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

*cough* Dessstiny
*Spoiler*: __ 




Cena mentioned the Daniel Bryan firing and WWE officials confiscating  signs. Cena is upset that Punk can't speak his mind. Cena is defending  the freedom of speech. Cena said he wants answers from Vince McMahon  about this situation and that he is on his way here and promises to be  in the building. He said they'll talk it out in the ring tonight. Cena  said that he wants to face Punk at MITB.

The MITB case is hanging above to ring. 

1. Eve and Kelly Kelly beat The Bella Twins. Kelly pinned one of the  Bellas. An okay match, but a lot of fans left the building after the  Cena promo. 

Truth was backstage on the phone with Flo the Progressive auto insurance  girl about his instability. Scott Stanford asked about Truth's No. 1  contender match. Truth said he planned to hurt someone and someone was  gonna get got. Del Rio approached and was called Senior Jimmy. Del Rio  said he was destined to be the new WWE Champion.

2. David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty beat Santino Marella and  Vladimir Kozlov. McGillicutty pinned Santino with a swinging  neckbreaker. 

Zack Ryder entered immediately following the tag match and said "Woo woo  woo, you know it" and walked to the back. Then they hyped the MITB  match with the exact same participants despite the No. 1 Contenders  match tonight.

Cena and McMahon's confrontation was hyped graphically.

The Miz was interviewed backstage and complained about not being in the  No. 1 contenders match tonight. He said Riley abused the opportunity Miz  gave him. Miz said it ended tonight for Riley and delivered his Awesome  catchphrase.

3. Jack Swagger beat Sgt. Slaughter. Yep, you read that right, Sgt.  Slaughter. Swagger won a short match after his corner splash off the  second rope. He went to apply the ankle lock post-match, but was  attacked by Evan Bourne, who raised Slaughter's hand post match. Then  Slaughter led the fans in The Pledge of Allegiance. Yay patriotism.

Alberto Del Rio made his entrance (minus the car) for the No. 1 contenders match.

 4. Alberto Del Rio beat Rey Mysterio and R-Truth in a Triple Threat  match to become No. 1 contender. Del Rio won when Rey tapped to the  Cross Arm Breaker. A good 15-20 minute TV match that will most likely be  the top of the second hour next week.                      




IWC has spoken.  I' thinking raw gets skipped?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> since when did wrestling get talked about on espn radio?



Since the 90's lol. 

It's a really good program. The guys are very professional, the shows well put together. 

Gallery here

.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 28, 2011)

His promo is why I am proud to have been supporting Punk sets on most of my active forums for the past few years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Flo the Progressive Girl is there!?!?!?!?


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan was fired again? o__O


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Since the 90's lol.
> 
> It's a really good program. The guys are very professional, the shows well put together.
> 
> ...


Im listening to this for life




Death Note said:


> His promo is why I am proud to have been supporting Punk sets on most of my active forums for the past few years.


i love punk since his ecw jomo fued when i started following them both


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

@Darc: No, I think he was just referencing it for comparison's sake.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

btw....fuck dwayne.  *SEGRIN*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL can someone please tell me wat PuNK said in his promo? My dvr cut off as soon as he started talkin, and i was pissed because i have a feeling that this was something crazy.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty much whatever you may be thinking when annoyed at wwe..  Check back a couple of pages for the video posted.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2011)

CM PUNK CM PUNK (CHANT)


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

We know.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope Punk will finish his personal story about Vinnie Mac on Twitter or something.

Also, comments on the GODLY promo.

Steve Austin: @CMPunk just melted my 52 inch TV with a scorching hot promo...delivery, content, and attitude...one of the best promos I've ever seen.

Jim Ross: Amazing feedback on @cmpunk end of Raw comments. Too many overanalyzing it. Did you like it? If so, enjoy it. Was it compelling? Yes

Taz: Punk did a great job & I always liked him when we were in wwe together and his work! But I must say... There r many of us who were NEVER pushed to the level Punk was & were NEVER allowed to shoot like that, he's lucky he was allowed to do that. But it was very strong & real!! I liked a lot! Good stuff Punk!

Colt Cabana: Colt Cabana's Trending but @CMPunk should legit trend FOREVER. Coolest thing on wrestling since 1998. Can't believe theyre gonna let'm walk

Maryse: @CMPunk for President of the United-States....

Todd Grisham: Punk came unhinged tonight. Never seen anything like it in my 8 years @WWE

MVP: @CMPunk stayed at my house saturday night & we had a very in depth convo. I haven't seen the promo. But I'm sure my friend made me proud! ...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

and noone cares chavo left...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope 
.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

....Chavo is gone now?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep. Pretty much went MVP on us.


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

lol Chavo

Is there like a list of all the WWE super stars twitters? Trying to learn how to use this site.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....Chavo is gone now?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

But it actually seems more and more of the WWE's superstars are getting frustrated with the company. Look how many names left them since just 2 years ago. Not just superstars, but wrestlers with some what charisma behind them.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2011)

That's true...the list is eye opening lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

Was feeling Punk till he dissed The Rock, when will people learn you just cant do that.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 28, 2011)

Raiden said:


> That's true...the list is eye opening lol.



Jeff Hardy
Batista
Matt Hardy
MVP
Brian Kendrick
Ken Anderson
Elijah Burke
RVD
Shad
Luke Gallows
Carlito
Chavo

Anyone else I missed?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Punk, that was epic. 

My love for CM is solidified by this promo.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

From the spoilers: Cena knows talk no jutsu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Jeff Hardy
> Batista
> Matt Hardy
> MVP
> ...



Jericho
Mickie james
Shelton
There are some others as well...I can not think of them.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 28, 2011)

Monday night *->* Turning TV ON *->* views Punk Promo *->* Orgasm *->* End Night*.*


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

*drags Kyuui off to discuss punk*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho doesn't count until it's confirmed he's not coming back. 

At least to me it counts.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> *drags Kyuui off to discuss punk*



*drags punk along with her*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh and if anyone is wondering about Vince and Cena's little talk...


*Spoiler*: __ 



_John Cena's music played but he didn't come out. It stopped and out came Mr. McMahon to a decent reaction. He said that the C.M. Punk suspension has gotten out of hand and the camera man fixed his tie. He said Punk deserved to be suspended for what he said. He said this was about what was right for the fans. McMahon said he really suspended Punk because he wanted limo service and wanted to be on DVDs and such and he wasn't worthy. He then said he fired Punk because he deserved it and he is a punk.

Cena came out to a big reaction even in his third appearance tonight. He asked Vince if that was it? He accused Vince of kicking Punk to the curb and Vince said Punk kicked himself to the curb. Cena said Vince believes in free speech and Vince confirmed it. Cena then made fun of Vince's walk and said that Vince took everyone down because he's a fighter. He wondered why Vince wasn't a fighter now and said he wants to fight Punk. He said if Vince doesn't feel like fighting, he should hang it up.

Vince said he really suspended Punk because be doesn't want to take a chance on Cena. He doesn't want to risk Cena losing to Punk and losing the title and taking it to another organization. He said he will not be embarrassed. Vince said he's afraid of Cena not beating Punk. Cena said he wanted this match regardless of Punk's status. Cena said if he was a fan, this sounds like the match of the year to him. He asked if Vince would suspend him for saying something Vince didn't like.

Vince told Cena not to piss him off. He said not to be Hogan or any of the guys before him. Vince said he doesn't believe Cena can beat him. Cena said to take a chance and give the people what they want. Vince said he doesn't give a damn what the people want, it's his company and he does what is right for them.

Cena said he gets it. He then said it's not what he signed up for. He said he busts his ass for Vince and he believes the belt stands for something. He said Vince is worried that the belt is meaningless, but by sending Punk away he made it meaningless. Cena handed the belt to Vince and walked out. Vince stopped him and followed him up the ramp. He stood face to face with Cena on the ramp and said Punk is reinstated and he has the match.

Vince said that if Punk walks out of Chicago with the title, he is firing Cena.

Great promo to end next week's Raw! _


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Was feeling Punk till he dissed The Rock, when will people learn you just cant do that.


No you can and DO do that and for on e simple reason.  His time is OVER, he moved on, why can't fans?  Stop looking to the past to make wrestling interesting again and watch who is before you now.  Rock is not a pro wrestler and really he can go off in a movie someplace...he is not needed and wanted for all the wrong reasons.

/serious face.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> *drags punk along with her*


Awww


VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and if anyone is wondering about Vince and Cena's little talk...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Cena Talk no Jutsu


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and if anyone is wondering about Vince and Cena's little talk...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Godlike, I am so hyped.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Was feeling Punk till he dissed The Rock, when will people learn you just cant do that.



Nobody cares about that has been


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Was feeling Punk till he dissed The Rock, when will people learn you just cant do that.


CM Punk > The Rock.

Deal with it.


Kagekatsu said:


> Jeff Hardy
> Batista
> Matt Hardy
> MVP
> ...


I'm pretty sure Jeff Hardy was released because he's a druggy.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

That Chicago crowd will be amazing at MiTB


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Jericho doesn't count until it's confirmed he's not coming back.
> 
> At least to me it counts.



Jericho always stated he wish to guy back to WWE when he is ready. WWE didn't release him at will without a trying to re-sign him 

I hope he make a comeback.

Damn, having the rocker VS the punk at main eveting Mania for the world title  multiple or***m  for the fans I mean


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Comparing Rock n CM Punk is dumb, they are both Godlike and rocked their respected eras hard body, love 'em both. Rock has legendary status tho


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jericho
> Mickie james
> Shelton
> There are some others as well...I can not think of them.



I thought Mickie got fired.



VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and if anyone is wondering about Vince and Cena's little talk...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



MitB at Chicago. Roof... Blown... Off.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad this most likely means that, like that match with Miz, almost all uncertainty of the match's winner is gone. Still, should be a good show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena vs Punk is going to be awesome


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

The stream for that PPV better not fuck up once during that match


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Already have our match of the year set for July 17.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2011)

Abigail said:


> CM Punk > The Rock.
> 
> Deal with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

I am to cynical to believe that the match or fued will end well...I had thought ya learned ya lesson when Rock came back and they ruined that feud...


----------



## urca (Jun 28, 2011)

i guess ima rank Punk's promo as the #1 promo of the year.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't actually believe I missed Punk's promo because of this one time I decided to skip most of Raw in order to play Dynasty Warriors. Just looked at it on youtube and it's quite the spectacle...


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Comparing Rock n CM Punk is dumb, they are both Godlike and rocked their respected eras hard body, love 'em both. Rock has legendary status tho



:rofl I was aiming for Rock (Jericho is also a rock star) VS punk, not THE ROCK VS PUNK. and they can sure bring a great match on table.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and if anyone is wondering about Vince and Cena's little talk...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



_ugh_

This killed all of my interest.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena comes back and wins GAME OVER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)

The best ending to this angle is John Cena squashing CM Punk in 2 minutes, so the internet can RAGE over the butthurt like never before.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2011)

First time i've been interested in a Punk promo in years.

They should just let people half shoot all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

But then promos like this wouldn't be so epic and special when they finally arrive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> They should just let people half shoot all the time.



WCW did this and...yeah.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> But then promos like this wouldn't be so epic and special when they finally arrive.



Ugh. Try watching a MCMG-GenMe match for the fifth time. It's basically a chore.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clearly the WWE is working the interwebz, watch, Vince and Punk are in it together and are fucking with Cena and everyone else. Either that or Punk wins, and the RAW MITB winner cashes in on Punk, so that way Punk doesn't leave Chicago with the title, but Cena doesn't get "fired" either. 

I don't want to sit through Cena is "fired" again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He no sold it once...by golly he can do it again.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2011)

wow just seen CM's promo, amazing, would pay to see that, had the balls to do it, now suspended.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 28, 2011)

I herd somewhere that Cena is injured, maybe he really will be "fired"

then re-hired after rehab


----------



## Death Note (Jun 28, 2011)

His Mexican brother (or was it cousin...I forget) can always come back and work Cena's missed matches for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I herd somewhere that Cena is injured, maybe he really will be "fired"
> 
> then re-hired after rehab



Sure why not?


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't Cena suppose to drop the title so he could take time off to recover from some lingering issues? This seems like the perfect set up, to bad Truth didn't get it 

No idea where Truth is going now, unless JoMo comes back asap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wasn't Cena suppose to drop the title so he could take time off to recover from some lingering issues? This seems like the perfect set up, to bad Truth didn't get it
> 
> *No idea where Truth is going now*, unless JoMo comes back asap.



Back down...duh. That really was the only reason for him getting the shot really...to make Cena look...good?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Wasn't Cena suppose to drop the title so he could take time off to recover from some lingering issues? This seems like the perfect set up, to bad Truth didn't get it
> 
> No idea where Truth is going now, *unless JoMo comes back asap.*



I read that he needs at least another 2 months to recover from his neck surgery.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it would never happen seeing as it would probably get him arrested, but I'd love to see Punk pull off a revere Montreal Screwjob.

ie Either convince Cena and the ref that the booking got changed last minute and he's to win, or during a pin on Cena, Punk puts his entire body weight behind it, gets the 3, then grabs the belt and books it out of the arena.

Again, will never happen but would be amazing.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty much truth got brought up as a crazy man to make cena look good.  That's all heels do...keep the face interesting.  It takes a pretty special face to carry feuds.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

I also like how he brought up people at airports at 5am trying to get an autograph to sell on ebay so they don' have to get a real job.

He brought that up on Colt Cabana's, Art of Wrestling podcast.

They just literally follow them from airport to airport.

It must be hilarious watch Punk deal with them because he's pretty much a big of an asshole in real life as he is on TV. Just tuned down a little bit.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

After all the Miz and R-Truth piece of shit main event wasted time talking about how awesome they are and little jimmy's shit, finally a worth heel steps on the main event.

Punk promo exposed what those two bozo's are, midcarders.

I don't care if Punk loses (of course I  prefer  he wins) I'm gonna pay this one.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> After all the Miz and R-Truth piece of shit main event wasted time talking about how awesome they are and little jimmy's shit, finally a worth heel steps on the main event.
> 
> Punk promo exposed what those two bozo's are, midcarders.
> 
> I don't care if Punk loses (of course I  prefer  he wins) I'm gonna *pay this one*.



Someone posted on another board I frequent asking why HHH and co. would okay Punk calling him a doofus... this is why.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

So...we see Kofi stuck chasing a belt he just had...from the guy who took it form him...again.  We see Truth getting relegated like he was just a fluke...we see Henry about to be eaten by the viper.... such good buildups just to waste good black talent makes me sadface.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see Kofi vs Truth


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

i can see a truth vs kofi fued with truth questioning kofi's blackness and manliness


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still erected.... thanks CM Punk.....


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> i can see a truth vs kofi fued with truth questioning kofi's blackness and manliness


No good.  Truth has to put over Jomo and Kofi has to put over Ziggles.  _They _are not supposed to get over.  Duh


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

afterwards?

i love JoMo so its ok, Ziggles not so much


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Someone posted on another board I frequent asking why HHH and co. would okay Punk calling him a doofus... this is why.



Don't know if he does that out of kayfabe... but you can see even if was a promo he really was emotional attached at what he said, sure Chicago crowd gonna bury Cena chants when Money in the Bank arrives .



Agmaster said:


> So...we see Kofi stuck chasing a belt he just had...from the guy who took it form him...again.



Kofy character looked like a fool in that one, got the option to chose how was going to be the match I would made it a title match ....but whatever WWE plot is always full of holes like a cheddar cheese.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 28, 2011)

Things are getting interesting lately.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

Some other Great Worked "Shoot" promos: 

[YOUTUBE]JWnmYLW54YI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vswZ73WETpc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vCccWvPFME0[/YOUTUBE]

and of course our favorite atm


[YOUTUBE]2OS9wZGb_3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking of "shoots", I loved Kevin Steen's at Best in the World 2011.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Don't know if he does that out of kayfabe... but you can see even if was a promo he really was emotional attached at what he said, sure Chicago crowd gonna bury Cena chants when Money in the Bank arrives .


Everything about that promo was kayfabe. 




> Kofy character looked like a fool in that one, got the option to chose how was going to be the match I would made it a title match ....but whatever WWE plot is always full of holes like a cheddar cheese.


He could only pick the gimmick for the match, not for it to be a title match. 


Anyways, really good episode of RAW.

Fast-forwarded through opening with the Balding Hermaphrodite. Saw Punk and the Nexus came out, but that's not enough to get me to sit through HBK's cross-eyed ass.

Punk/Kane sucked. Plod, plod, plod + count-out finish = bleh.

Booker's a pretty good hype man. Much better than trying to get through shows with him on commentary. 

Sin Cara/Bourne was passable. Woulda thunk that TED DIBIASE of all people could take Sin Cara's finisher better than Bourne? It was pretty weird seeing them exchange holds during the beginning. "Power Ranger" chant did make me chuckle, so I'll give 'em that.

Kofi/Dolph was good, but I'm sick of seeing this match.

DDP was a pleasant surprise. Looks pretty damn good, too. Shame we couldn't get a Diamond Cutter sign/"BANG" out of it. HBK wanders in and almost ruins it, but Book saves it at the end, so huzzah!

Kelly Kelly/Some Bella was what it was. Hey, it's better than watching Velvet Sky, ay least. 

ADR/Show was great and then Mark Henry showed up and was completely and utterly AWESOME. Him putting Show through the cage wall eliciting a "Holy Shit!" chant was glorious along with the trash talk when he was walking around ringside. I hope they go all the way with this because this is quite possibly the best he's ever been.

The Tag Team Tornado match was MOTN. Started hot, stayed hot, and the last two minutes were AMAZING. 

Truth/Booker backstage was funny and Truth brought back "Is fatback grissy?", which makes me love his crazy conspiracy gimmick even more.

The main event was really good and running neck-n-neck with ADR/Show for the second-best match on the show.

Very, very Pillman-ish/Russo-ish Punk promo. Sounds like he got a lot of his stuff for it from Heyman's various interviews and when he cut that promo on Vince himself back near the end of the Invasion angle. Punk did really well making it seem like he was legitimately was "shooting" even though he never broke kayfabe and kept it to where even the average fan who doesn't bother following wrestling online would get lost(even taking a shot at all of those same internet fans that cheer him and bug him when he's at the airport). The Cabana shout-out and his bit about "breaking the 4th-wall" and waving at the camera was nice and pretty funny to boot.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Everything about that promo was kayfabe.



I know it, but I don't know if he legitimate (and I doubt) trash talk HHH at backstage or interviews.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He could only pick the gimmick for the match, not for it to be a title match.



Really? didn't seem that Booka put it in that way.

Also there isn't an option on the wheel that ban managers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I know it, but I don't know if he legitimate (and I doubt) trash talk HHH at backstage or interviews.


Why does that even matter?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

DOn't look if you ain't ready for next week.  Talk no jutsu for serious.
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_IRwLb7gKFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

okay.. just got off raw.. and i have to saw; that was awesome 

feud of the year my ass.. try feud of the decade already 

now i know punk ain't leavin.. i am thinking vince screwing cena


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

I call this last night


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why does that even matter?



Not much but I was replying to someone that did mention of that, you just  involved yourself on the convo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> I call this last night



sorry.. i am just now browsing former pages


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Everything about that promo was kayfabe.



That's not true at all.

The thing with people bugging him at 5 am for autographs to sell online was true.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Really? didn't seem that Booka put it in that way.
> 
> Also there isn't an option on the wheel that ban managers.


The match was already booked as a non-title match. Kofi was spinning for the gimmick of the match and Booker never said that he was limited to what was on the wheel to begin with.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Not much but I was replying to someone that did mention of that, you just  involved yourself on the convo.


Appears that I did. My bad. 



Abigail said:


> That's not true at all.
> 
> The thing with people bugging him at 5 am for autographs to sell online was true.



I know that was true. The reason he brought it up was entirely for kayfabe, even though he really does feel that way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

some posts were LOL-worthy.. repped a few 

Cena shoot sounds good.. next we need to bring in dean malenko and let him shoot his ass off


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Appears that I did. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that was true. The reason he brought it up was entirely for kayfabe, even though he really does feel that way.



True. **


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> DOn't look if you ain't ready for next week.  Talk no jutsu for serious.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to punch that guy in the mouth for not shutting the fuck up during several points of that segment. Fucking asshat.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'd like to punch that guy in the mouth for not shutting the fuck up during several points of that segment. Fucking asshat.



C'mon, Vince wasn't _that_ bad 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah, the dude _talks_ like an asshat too. You should see his responses on YT. Grade-A douchebag. One that I don't think can speak english well.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

How dare he utterly enjoy this as it happened?  And they were loud enough to hear over him, lest cheers overran everything?  Relax, bruh.  It's like Bleach, just sit back...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

him chuckling occasionally and cheering when cued to is fine, but his freedom to make stupid comments and sound like an idiot throughout was negated the moment he pressed record.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdvGsy91ww&feature=player_embedded#at=43[/YOUTUBE]

lol what


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

There's seldom a time I'm as proud to be a Chicagoan as I am right now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 28, 2011)

Twitter comments on Punk:
Steve Austin: ?@CMPunk just melted my 52 inch TV with a scorching hot promo...delivery, content, and attitude...one of the best promos I've ever seen.

Mick Foley: "I have no idea where this @cmpunk thing might go, but I know I'll be watching. Captivating stuff."

Jim Ross: "Most compelling, controversial end of Raw in a long time. @cmpunk edgy, attitudinal & full of rage. Don't know what to think. Wow."

Joey Styles: "Holy crap! I thought I was bad when I was shooting on Vince and the company. OMG! Holy crap!"

Billy Corgan: "@CMPunk that may have been the GREATEST promo i have ever seen...to paraphrase Paul E, 'you sir, are hardcore'..."

Maryse: "@CMPunk for President of the United-States...."


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

> As noted before, WWE said on RAW that Mason Ryan was injured over the weekend but he didn't work any live events. F4Wonline.com reports that Ryan has suffered an injury out of the ring and will be away anywhere from six weeks to six months.



Poor Batista Jr.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

What the hell...what is with these Nexus enforcers...


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect time to bring back Skip and play if off as if he took Mason Ryan out to reclaim his strong man of the Nexus role... for the next 3 weeks? lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Perfect time to bring back Skip and play if off as if he took Mason Ryan out to reclaim his strong man of the Nexus role... for the next 3 weeks? lmao



Yeah if you still want to call it Nexus...I really think it's time to end it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

With CM Punk leaving, Nexus will just end up dispersing. 

Nexus already had it's high point last year but with all the injuries, it never stood a chance to be a long lasting stable.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 28, 2011)

Nexus should just end at this point.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The match was already booked as a non-title match. Kofi was spinning for the gimmick of the match and Booker never said that he was limited to what was on the wheel to begin with.



Well that's weird but...sounds very WWE  that's what I get for trying to find logic on WWE booking


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2011)

Something interesting

CSI Board Shorts on clearance for 10 bucks

Not sure if this is true or not, but it's something I found interesting. A worked shoot with an air of genuine honesty from Punk? Sounds a bit too daring for WWE, but I'd be lying if I said I was completely blowing this off. No matter how many time I listen to the promo, a couple of his lines just sound too out-of-bounds.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Greatest tag-team match in the history of our sport*

[YOUTUBE]ITyerAFZm24[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]i45e2FViIWI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Wp-c3f_eqDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 28, 2011)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]ITyerAFZm24[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i45e2FViIWI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wp-c3f_eqDc[/YOUTUBE]



match of the fucking century


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Something interesting
> 
> CSI Board Shorts on clearance for 10 bucks
> 
> Not sure if this is true or not, but it's something I found interesting. A worked shoot with an air of genuine honesty from Punk? Sounds a bit too daring for WWE, but I'd be lying if I said I was completely blowing this off. No matter how many time I listen to the promo, a couple of his lines just sound too out-of-bounds.



Oh please it is a total work to get the IWC all riled up and excited. Then they will find a way to troll/blow the storyline.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone got SD spoilers?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably more Christian jobbing to Orton.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 29, 2011)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

i got some but nothing special


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 29, 2011)

Link please.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking about the SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder match. I've got six guys who are basically guaranteed to be in the match, IMO: 

Wade Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Kane vs. Sin Cara vs. Ted Dibiase vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs... 

Logically I'd place either Sheamus or Mark Henry as the last participant, but Sheamus recently took the Punt from Randy Orton and it looks like we'll be getting Henry-Big Show at the MITB PPV. So, I have two questions:

- Will Sheamus be back in time for the match?

- If not, who will take the last slot?


 Looking over the roster it's pretty slim pickings. I'd jump at Brodus Clay in a heart beat if he wasn't currently shooting a movie for WWE films. Gabriel/Slater and the Uso's are in the tag division. Yoshi Tatsu, Tyson Kidd and Trent Baretta are low-card fodder. William Regal is doing Color commentary on NXT, and I doubt he could take those kind of bumps at this stage of his career anyway. That basically leaves Johnny Curtis, who hasn't even debuted yet; and Jinder Mahal.

The thought of Mahal being in a match longer than 2 minutes, let alone a PPV spot-fest scares the crap out of me. Maybe they'll go with the Great Khali. 

Anyone got any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably Jinder Mahal then.

As for who will win Smackdown's MITB, Barrett and Rhodes are the only serious candidates, and I'd gladly take either.

Henry would be the favorite to win but yeah I think we're getting Show vs. Henry at the PPV, since Show has been left out of the Raw MITB.


----------



## urca (Jun 29, 2011)

im happy for what Punk did,i can honestly say that i was entertained.
but i really hope that supercena doesnt ask a white mage to cast regen so he doesnt do the same thing he did at CP .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

about punk's shoot legitimacy... i can honestly see vince telling punk to go wild.. i mean they did it before.. punk just made it to be the most serious thing in the world 




--Kurt Angle: "CM Punk had classic promo last night. Good for Him. But if U ever say another word about Me again, Ur toast! If U don't believe Me, try Me!"


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> about punk's shoot legitimacy... i can honestly see vince telling punk to go wild.. i mean they did it before.. punk just made it to be the most serious thing in the world



That's what happens when you have the best MIC skills in the buizz today Khris kun  I want me some Punky love 



urca said:


> im happy for what Punk did,i can honestly say that i was entertained.
> but i really hope that supercena doesnt ask a white mage to cast regen so he doesnt do the same thing he did at CP .



It was the best part of RAW wasn't it urca kun  even the HBK take was awesome...hmmmm....HBK and Punk


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> --Kurt Angle: "CM Punk had classic promo last night. Good for Him. But if U ever say another word about Me again, Ur toast! If U don't believe Me, try Me!"



Kurt Angle status: Mad


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

I know this is a bit late but Punk's promo was officially the best promo I've seen since thuganomics heel Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Uhm....quiet b0rt.  Also, wtf did punk say about angle?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Uhm....quiet b0rt.  Also, wtf did punk say about angle?



I'm allowed to post, so fuck off.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2011)

He didn't mention Angle at all. That right there probably pissed him off, but he didn't say anything about him. Unless Angle was one of those guys that bad-mouthed him when he was still in the E about being a Heyman Project.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

You totally are...that's just...wrong.  You mean the 'return' to thuganomics promo?


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Punk said something about angle when he was bitching about Orton using his move


----------



## Darc (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Didn't know that.

I think the _"I'm the best wrestler in the world"_ thing CM Punk said could be taken as a shot at Angle, from the TNA I've watched he's(Angle) called himself the best wrestler in the world and the TNA broad casters say it too so Punk saying that he in fact is the best wrestler in the world may be where the controversy came from.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

nah its more about this 





> Angle and CM Punk had beef back in April, when Angle went on a rant on Twitter – accusing Randy Orton, Jack Swagger and Jerry Lawler for “stealing” his wrestling moves at WrestleMania. Angle later claimed his Twitter account was hacked, but Punk blasted Angle and said he didn't buy his story.


----------



## Darc (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, seems dumb to wait so long to say anything.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Not so much dumb as sad that he chose to wait for the time that the guy said something that set the world on fire to act like he and punk interact on a more than nominal level.  Piggybacking.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurt is a great wrestler, one of the best in-rings of all time, but he enters the buizz to real life to much  he should know it's just entertainment for the crowd 



Legend said:


> nah its more about this



Why isn't Legend sensei on L's FC  ????


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> nah its more about this


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurt is a attention whore



BlueSky Rena said:


> Why isn't Legend sensei on L's FC  ????


Ill be there
Exactly


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Negged for hating on Cena.  Damn Cenation is on NF.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

-Complains that Punk called him out on Twitter awhile back ago

-Was running his mouth on Twitter about Orton using his move

-Says 'Call me up like a man instead of tweeting...'

-

Bullshit he 'heard' he did a good promo, his ass was sitting in front of the TV Monday night watching it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Attention Whore


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2011)

Jay Lethal 
The possibility of joining WWE:
“I would say yes, Only because I can honestly say that anyone that is a pro wrestler in my generation you became a pro wrestler because of one reason and one reason only and thats because of WWE. ECW was big WCW was big but I think for my generation it was WWE that made you want to become a professional wrestler and why would you not want to get a chance to work for the company that made you love this business, so I would have to say yes.”
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
The Rock: “CM Punk: it’s simple business – The Rock is the main event at Wrestlemania cause it draws more money in one night, then u will in lifetime.”


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Excellent roundtable podcast over at Dave Lagana's website looking at this situation from the perspective of former writers for WWE. Some pretty interesting ideas about how to proceed.


The consensus: this could either be the next catalyst for the company, or just another 3 week angle. Or it could be this year's Nexus...

They also believe that it probably wasn't in the show rundown, and that the wrestlers probably weren't aware of it. They seem to think it's very likely that only Vince and Punk knew (and Kevin Dunn was probably told the cues, but not much else), which is my opinion as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> -Complains that Punk called him out on Twitter awhile back ago
> 
> -Was running his mouth on Twitter about Orton using his move
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurt should spend more time worrying how he's going to pass a piss test for the Olympics than bantering back and forth with Punk. 

And yes, I'm trying very hard not to call Angle the massively overrated and average pro wrestler I think he is... oops.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh snap, Rock with the comeback.  I am still a fan of lethal.  Off topic; Poz'd for hating on Cena.  Oh, irony....a rose by any other name.

Listening to the iww podcast, just read the iww article about holy shit within holy shit.  Paul can be the worst with money ever...that man has my admiration and respect.  Fucking vkm and his desire to be THE king.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Negged for hating on Cena.  Damn Cenation is on NF.



For...for real?



Masterpiece said:


> Jay Lethal
> The possibility of joining WWE:
> ?I would say yes, Only because I can honestly say that anyone that is a pro wrestler in my generation you became a pro wrestler because of one reason and one reason only and thats because of WWE. ECW was big WCW was big but I think for my generation it was WWE that made you want to become a professional wrestler and why would you not want to get a chance to work for the company that made you love this business, so I would have to say yes.?
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> The Rock: ?CM Punk: it?s simple business ? The Rock is the main event at Wrestlemania cause it draws more money in one night, then u will in lifetime.?



Don't do it Lethal...you know whats going to happen.

And lol at Rock....Rock is right though.



Jove said:


> Excellent roundtable podcast over at Dave Lagana's website looking at this situation from the perspective of former writers for WWE. Some pretty interesting ideas about how to proceed.
> 
> 
> The consensus: this could either be the next catalyst for the company, or just another 3 week angle. Or it could be this year's Nexus...
> ...



Another shitty 3 week angle for the ppv. Or yeah a fued that tries to last till survivor series. I know everyone is abuzz with this...but remember. We were all also the same when the Rock came back and confronted Cena.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kurt should spend more time worrying how he's going to pass a piss test for the Olympics than bantering back and forth with Punk.
> 
> And yes, I'm trying very hard not to call Angle the massively overrated and average pro wrestler I think he is... oops.



 Your overrated.


----------



## Cash (Jun 29, 2011)

At Rock. Punk got fucking told.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kurt should spend more time worrying how he's going to pass a piss test for the Olympics than bantering back and forth with Punk.
> 
> And yes, I'm trying very hard not to call Angle the massively overrated and average pro wrestler I think he is... oops.







Another thing that Dave Lagana astutely pointed out was that there was no wasted reference in Punk's promo. Each one had utility. In fact, the whole promo itself was brimming with utility. It's too bad that people even care about the validity of the speech, because it's far more impressive as a work than a shoot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

the butthurt coming from punk's promo is glorious :33


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys Conor O'Brian was eliminated from NXT Redemption last night. There goes his chance to compete on NXT again. 

/lolnxt


----------



## Remyx (Jun 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> The Rock: ?CM Punk: it?s simple business ? The Rock is the main event at Wrestlemania cause it draws more money in one night, then u will in lifetime.?


lol Rock set him straight.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

> On his Facebook page, Trevor Murdoch wrote, "Well I got a call from Johnny Ace saying they weren't going to go threw with my contract. He told me "budget cut's". I say bullsh**. I think I'm done with pro wrestling. Anybody know of any job opening's?"



lol oh well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

who? 



Remyx said:


> lol Rock set him straight.



*awaits punk response*


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Hey guys Conor O'Brian was eliminated from NXT Redemption last night. There goes his chance to compete on NXT again.
> 
> /lolnxt



William Regal in the announce table is the only good thing of this season.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Conor off NXT?  Noone cares cuz Bateman is back!!


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> *awaits punk response*




Punk hasn't been on twitter lately...I guess he's gotta stay off til he's given the clear lol.

Last tweet from him was before Raw saying "I'm in full, "what are they going to do, fire me?" mode." lol makes sense now.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> lol oh well.



Well shit, I was looking forward how he would fair in the WWE after his run in NOAH. 

[YOUTUBE]Bobw0JmJ43o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

Totitos said:


> William Regal in the announce table is the only good thing of this season.



I respect you for even watching any of the NXT episodes this season.




Totitos said:


> Well shit, I was looking forward how he would fair in the WWE after his run in NOAH.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jove said:


> The similarities between you and Shane Douglas are frightening, indeed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Punk hasn't been on twitter lately...I guess he's gotta stay off til he's given the clear lol.
> 
> Last tweet from him was before Raw saying "I'm in full, "what are they going to do, fire me?" mode." lol makes sense now.



yeah.. 

but i bet he's gonna fuck everyone again after he can tweet again


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Negged for hating on Cena.  Damn Cenation is on NF.





Agmaster said:


> Oh snap, Rock with the comeback.  I am still a fan of lethal.  Off topic; Poz'd for hating on Cena.  Oh, irony....a rose by any other name.



You've just witness, 2nd hand, the undeniable influential power of John Cena.
How'd it feel?
 




Masterpiece said:


> The Rock: ?CM Punk: it?s simple business ? The Rock is the main event at Wrestlemania cause it draws more money in one night, then u will in lifetime.?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Side note: Rock's response was balderdash. He played the $$$ card instantly? That's poor form.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

I see Jove. Hopefully, she saw my PM.

/WWE related.


Edit: The buzz of the RAW's last segment hasn't died down yet, it seems.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Jove said:


> Side note: Rock's response was balderdash. He played the $$$ card instantly? That's poor form.



What? How was that balderash? thats the first thing you pull out and throw into someone's face!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with playing the money card.  If you got it, flaunt it.  Punk would do the same in his position.  Well played Vast, but now I must expand.  Rock could go for looks, tenure, or a number of different things, but that would leave Punk with a counter move.  Strike that.  An EASY counterplay, because when it comes to honing the craft..Punk is almost insane in how much work he has put into it.





Shirker said:


> You've just witness, 2nd hand, the undeniable influential power of John Cena.
> How'd it feel?


Creepy.  I'm trying to be the bigger man and not feed the beast...

sarun; I know right?  Now...watch wwe fuck this up a la nexus/invasion/ecw/nxt/new generation of pushes in general.

btw....long island iced z episode incoming.  I know I'm pumped.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry ag, but Punk can not counter with shit. Money trumps everything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 29, 2011)

> Side note: Rock's response was balderdash. He played the $$$ card instantly? That's poor form.


At the end of the day, you're only as good as the amount of money you've drawn. 




Agmaster said:


> Creepy.  I'm trying to be the bigger man and not feed the beast...


I've only gotten negged once in the history of this thread and that was for calling Kane a "Big Red Retard" during his title run last year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> What? How was that balderash? thats the first thing you pull out and throw into someone's face!



If you're into logical fallacies, allergic to substance, and aren't committed. This is like using record sales in a diss track; it's evasive and cheap.


Taken at face value, at least. As an opening salvo to a program between the two, it's the best response.

It comes back to the idea that there was not one wasted word in Punk's promo. Bringing Wrestlemania into it is brilliant, because now the Punk Question is legitimately interesting: what will Punk's role be at the big one? The level of manipulation is brilliant.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a risky opening salve, because it's such a heavy hit.  In this case, eras could be compared, maybe display the big guy's 'current' run.  I don't think it's an end all be all, but it definitely shuts down all but the best counter talkers.

And Rock's not as impenetrable as he has been presented as.  It's just annoying that when Punk goes at him with substance, unless the hit is serious enough, it will just be big leagued off...and that's BORING.  So sure...rock can win this in one shot...but it'd be a dull battle that the case.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> It's a risky opening salve, because it's such a heavy hit.  In this case, eras could be compared, maybe display the big guy's 'current' run.  I don't think it's an end all be all, but it definitely shuts down all but the best counter talkers.



Well, perhaps a Rock-Punk program could base itself entirely around that core, essential argument. 

Punk represents New Theory of Success, that money drawn is only part of a wrestler's essential worth, in addition to the actual substance of the skills (the tangibles of promo work, work rate, etc.)...

Rock falls on the side of Atavistic Concept of Wrestling Success, that $$$ = everything, every 18 inches once a month, et al.


It could be the wrestling version of Bill James v. Joe Morgan, the war of Sabremetrics-Money Ball v. Old Stats.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanna see Rock, Punk a at a PPV now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Punk/Austin programme would be better

And lol@ Rock pulling  the $$$ card


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys are looking way too far into this Rock/Punk thing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Chapter 2

Why can't Randy be like this on TV?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Man you gusy are eating this shit up way to willingly.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Newwwww botchamania 180!*

[YOUTUBE]50xpO7HhB6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

Jove said:


> Side note: Rock's response was balderdash. He played the $$$ card instantly? That's poor form.



In Rock's defense, if his fued with Cena was any indication, he isn't particularly adept at _good_ form.

*Cena*: You left your fans for 7 years, You never even come back to visit, and despite telling me to talk to you like a man, you always respond to me via satellite

*Rock*: Yeah? Well, you wear funny shirts and have a huge fanbase! Now shut up while I kick your ass! 

 The guy's loved cuz he's good at making insults, not arguments. 

EDIT*
New Botchamania? Damn subscription notices....


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

VLD; We are nerds.  This is what we do.  Overanalyze.  Come.  Join us....

While I understand this whole 'passing the torch' thing going on with old vs. new, it moreso highlights just how much the machine has changed (not for the worse even) over the eras.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

Best wrestler is the one that draws the most money.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, ask Hogan


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Somebody put Punk's face of the Slurpee Cup already!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best wrestler is the one that draws the most money.



Best basketball player is the one with the deepest range.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

Jove said:


> Best basketball player is the one with the deepest range.



The greatest basketball player of all time was the one that drew the most money.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Since wrestling isn't a legit sport the only measuring stick is the money...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *VLD; We are nerds.  This is what we do.  Overanalyze.  Come.  Join us....*
> 
> While I understand this whole 'passing the torch' thing going on with old vs. new, it moreso highlights just how much the machine has changed (not for the worse even) over the eras.



There is no discussion. Money talks.



RadishMan said:


> Since wrestling isn't a legit sport the only measuring stick is the money...



Exactly.

Hogan
Austin
Rock

These 3 names everyone knows even if they hardly watched wrestling or do not watch it anymore. The biggest money makers and most popular Wrestlers ever.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best wrestler is the one that draws the most money.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

The goal of pro-wrestling/sports entertainment is to draw money. Best wrestler/Superstar is definitely the one that draws most money.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Hogan is the best wrestler then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hogan is the best wrestler then?



Best one ever...


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hogan is the best wrestler then?


yeah.

or Stone Cold or John Cena or Rock. We might need stats and inflation numbers to figure this out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

You can take John cena off the list...for now.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You can take John cena off the list...for now.




You can't see him!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You can't see him!



peak a boo!


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

Best wrestler should be just that, the best wrestler. Oh well, money isn't all that bad either.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Best wrestler should be just that, the best wrestler. Oh well, money isn't all that bad either.


Greco-Roman or Collegiate rules?


Best Pro-Wrestle is one who is best at pro-wrestling: draw crowd & money, sell ppv & merchandise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Greco-Roman or Collegiate rules?
> 
> 
> *Best Pro-Wrestle is one who is best at pro-wrestling: draw crowd & money, sell ppv & merchandise.*



ITS THE ONLY ARGUMENT I NEED, SHAWN!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ITS THE ONLY ARGUMENT I NEED, SHAWN!


What are u getting with?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

Technically, I'd say the best wrestler is the one that MADE the most money...but that's still the same bunch of guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2011)

> Jim Rome played CM Punk's promo from Monday's RAW on his radio show today and has offered Punk 45 minutes to come on his ESPN radio show to finish the rant.



Punk should do it.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Technically, I'd say the best wrestler is the one that MADE the most money...but that's still the same bunch of guys.


QFT!


Brandon Heat said:


> Punk should do it.


WWE would just want this publicity to get a wider audience into its angle.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Greco-Roman or Collegiate rules?
> 
> 
> Best Pro-Wrestle is one who is best at pro-wrestling: draw crowd & money, sell ppv & merchandise.



Well I was referring to the actual matches and not money, etc. But yeah, that's pro wrestling .

Now if you're in Hogan's situation where no one really wants to see you, are you still counted as one of the best? Or was the best?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Well I was referring to the actual matches and not money, etc. But yeah, that's pro wrestling .
> 
> Now if you're in Hogan's situation where no one really wants to see you, are you still counted as one of the best? Or was the best?


I guess both would be correct in context.

He would one of the best or best ever in history in general. But in current terms, he is still a draw in a sense but it's fractional to what he was in his heyday


----------



## Sarun (Jun 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Well I was referring to the actual matches and not money, etc. But yeah, that's pro wrestling .


I am wondering whther WWE should let Jack Swagger compete in 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2011)

Jesus, look at all this outdated, utilitarian claptrap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> What are u getting with?



My final answer to every argument I make in the future.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Keep me posted on that espn thing, though i doubt anything comes of it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

Kevin Nash is what pro wrestling is all about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Kevin Nash is no Braden Walker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

That's right. Kevin Nash actually made money being a wrestler.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

"By Odin's bank account!"^^^

Seriously, it's uncanny....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A[/YOUTUBE]

Your argument is mute...Kevin nash does not have a 3 disc DVD set.

And I do not think he ever talked to Matt hardy that one time.ps


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your argument is mute...Kevin nash does not have a 3 disc *DVD* set.



My god, Batista's been an awesome wrestler all along


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> My god, Batista's been an awesome wrestler all along



Yes...you ever seen a better promo about ductape? or Basketballs?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2011)

Triple H has reportedly told Sin Cara that if he was having any problems, to come to him, and if there was anyone he wanted to work with, to also come to him. FFFTriple H also reportedly told Cara not to listen to advice from anyone else when it comes to American wrestling but him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2011)

Triple H: Listen, Sin...the first thing you gotta' do is marry the boss' daughter. Everything after that is gravy.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2011)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Triple H: Listen, Sin...the first thing you gotta' do is marry the boss' daughter. Everything after that is gravy.



Sin Cara thinks to himself to wait another 18 years...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2011)

white people are no longer the majority after all.  blacks will still be just stepping stones in wwe.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 30, 2011)

All the black and Mexican dudes won their matches last Monday, while the white guys lost. Just noticed that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> At the end of the day, you're only as good as the amount of money you've drawn.


i think when punk said "wrestler".. he meant in-ring performer 

and that rock only drew that much money, cuz he was kissing vince's ass.. 

rock just didn't get it.. thats why i am waiting for punk's response 



> I've only gotten negged once in the history of this thread and that was for calling Kane a "Big Red Retard" during his title run last year.



i find that very hard to believe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2011)

If he was talking about in-ring wrestling, then CM Punk's a mark. The Rock is a better wrestler than CM Punk too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

the rock is not a wrestler though


----------



## FearTear (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q7f8nb7G0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice find.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 30, 2011)

The official participants in the SmackDown Money in the Bank ladder match:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Daniel Bryan vs. Sin Cara vs. Kane vs. Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I love this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q7f8nb7G0Q[/YOUTUBE]



repped


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2011)

HHH and Undertaker have probably surpassed Rock and Austin as far as drawing money is concerned. They never reached mega star status, but the simple fact that they're remained on top for the decade since they left as active competitors gives them an edge in catching up and moving past them.

Which means odds are Cena will be the biggest draw by the end of his career. He's probably pretty close as it is.

And Punk's argument against the Rock really doesn't hold any weight because Wrestlemania was built on the celebrity involvement. It's not fair, but the fact remains that wrestling and wrestlers don't draw. And besides the whole coming in over people that "earned" it is pro wrestling at its core. Do the least amount for the most in return.

Punk is a worker though. Proclaiming that he's not a sports entertainer on twitter is just smark bait. And seeing the amount of interest he's generating for MITB and the fact that people on the net are going to buy it... just proves it.

I hope someone in Chicage has the "we riot" sign. Just so we can laugh when they go all "sweet 16" when Punk jobs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, HHH is going to own WWE some day, so when that happens, he will undoubtably be the best wrestler ever. 

The Undertaker has the greatest "gimmick" ever, so that's no surprise.

But in his best year in WWE, Stone Cold made about $20 million. Hogan was pulling in millions with his crazy merchandising/ppv revenue sharing deal with WCW. So that's probably the gold standard(not Shelton Benjamin) when it comes to wrestlers being successful in this business...until HHH inherits the WWE.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, WWE did have their best year *ever* as a company financially just last year.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2011)

Next Week Taped RAW

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ5blwYdg38[/YOUTUBE]



They did a double show in Las Vegas, prepared to see the same signs.


----------



## Godot (Jun 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The official participants in the SmackDown Money in the Bank ladder match:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



God I want Cody to win that match so badly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

*-- According to a WWE source, Triple H and Sin Cara recently had a long backstage conversation where "H" told Cara to come to him if he had any problems or if there was anyone on the roster that he wanted to work with. The source notes that Triple H has basically taken Sin Cara under his wing.

Several WWE talents are against the idea of working against Sin Cara due to the lighting WWE features during his matches.*

good for cara.. but i agree with the stupid lightning.. 

*-- Roddy Piper tweeted the following last night: "Put ass kissing Cena, Bigger kisser the Rock, CM Punk, all in Piper's Pit at once. I DARE YOU..Baby Jesus, I promise, I would burn em down"*

you know what.. this might be fun..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> Several WWE talents are against the idea of working against Sin Cara due to the lighting WWE features during his matches.[/B]
> 
> good for cara.. but i agree with the stupid lightning..



I'm pretty sure Cara isn't too keen on that lighting either, especially since he has to see through that Spidey-esque mask. The _reason_ they do it ticks me off more than anything.

Okay, WWE, I get it, Sin Cara's wrestling style almost guarantees at least one botch per match, not helped by the fact that the rest of the roster generally isn't really well versed in it, but making s--t hard to see in the hopes that you can somehow hide the mistakes just _increases_ them if anything. You guys hired him because someone with a lot of push was obviously impressed; don't punish him for doing the very s--t that impressed you just because Vince hates Mexicans too much to hire people like him and get the other Superstars used to the style.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> *-- Roddy Piper tweeted the following last night: "Put ass kissing Cena, Bigger kisser the Rock, CM Punk, all in Piper's Pit at once. I DARE YOU..Baby Jesus, I promise, I would burn em down"*
> 
> you know what.. this might be fun..



Domino effect much?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm probably hosting perhaps the last mafia game in Sports Bar. I got permission from Jove.

It's WWE themed. Is anyone of you interested?


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> According to a WWE source, Triple H and Sin Cara recently had a long backstage conversation where "H" told Cara to come to him if he had any problems or if there was anyone on the roster that he wanted to work with. The source notes that Triple H has basically taken Sin Cara under his wing.


Beat you to it a page back! Yes I'm hype I did :> lol



Oh how I love Piper


----------



## Death Note (Jun 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The official participants in the SmackDown Money in the Bank ladder match:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Rhodes or Barrett wins, I'll be happy. Any one else winning, meh.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 30, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The official participants in the SmackDown Money in the Bank ladder match:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Barrett wins with help from slabriel


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2011)

Ughhhhhh I was hoping that there would be a 3 way between Orton Christian and Sheamus.   Now all we got is Christian jobbing to Orton.  This feud sucks especially if you're going to let Orton win ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2011)

Watching TNA.
lol.


----------



## Remyx (Jun 30, 2011)

Not watching TNA.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 1, 2011)

Randy Orton Interview



OMG Randy shitting on who has slept with Kelly Kelly......in the locker room.  Pure LOLZ.

He also said that he is light years ahead of wrestling when it comes to Cena.  LOL

He called Cena Big Stiff and is only good for benching 800 Lbs.  but can't put together a wrestling combo

Gave Cena a compliment that he is the best mic guy but that he is only good at.

Mark henry sucks Khali is a rapist.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2011)

Cm Punk got suspened  was really looking forward to that match even though It's obvious as hell John Cena would of won it .

But hopefully this mean's Alberto Del Rio finally gets his shot he actually deserves it unlike R-Truth.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 1, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cm Punk got suspened  was really looking forward to that match even though It's obvious as hell John Cena would of won it .
> 
> But hopefully this mean's Alberto Del Rio finally gets his shot he actually deserves it unlike R-Truth.


No, CM Punk will crash MITB and have impromptu match Cena, win the title and scram out of the arena in a waiting car.













*Cue Toriko pic*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 1, 2011)

So, the SD MITB match...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm calling it: Wade Barrett is climbing the ladder, but just before Woi can grab the briefcase it all goes dark and Undertaker appears, chokeslaming Barrett off it.

Daniel Bryan and Cody Rhodes are the last two guys in the ring. They have a big struggle on the top of the Ladder, and I'm happy either way with who comes out on top. I'm gonna call Bryan just for the sake of it, though. No doubt a crowd like Chicago would eat that up.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So, the SD MITB match...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Why Undertatker? Why now? Too late at this point.

Cody Rhodes is favorite. Wade Barrett is other pick. Sheamus have a chance but Daniel Bryan is the dark horse.
Other 4 have little to negligible chance of winning this.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh. Seeing as how big the Nexus was last year, it'd be stupid not to finish up the whole thing that happened at Bragging Rights last year. Plus, a 10-15 minute match against Undertaker at SummerSlam would be a great rub for Barrett.

I don't see the point in giving it to Sheamus at this stage. He's an established main-eventer, and the main-event scene is severely lacking in baby-faces right now. Bryan would be a perfect quick fix, IMO.





By the way, official Summerslam poster:


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Orton looks retarded, cena's face looks wierd, no way is kofi rising up the card, and oh snap cara.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the new colors for SS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Randy Orton Interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orton's 4 moves are better than Cena's 4 moves.


----------



## Darc (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Randy Orton Interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was so fucking funny, all the Kelly Kelly jokes and Orton just cutting lose on any and everybody, great listen, thanks for sharing bro.
Cena's head looks photoshopped on


----------



## Ae (Jul 1, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sin Cara have a chance.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rushing Sin Cara's eventual push would be a colossal mistake.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> By the way, official Summerslam poster:



Kofi: Spiderman dat hoe

The fact Cara's on the poster makes me quite happy


----------



## Remyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Can someone make an image with Sting that says "Why so serious?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually smackdown lacks a proper heel to go against orton.. christian is great, but they ruined it with him not taken seriously..






Remyx said:


> Can someone make an image with Sting that says "Why so serious?"



so it wasn't just me


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2011)

Randy... 3rd generation wrestler and he still doesn't get the pro wrestling thing, eh? LOL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Randy... 3rd generation wrestler and he still doesn't get the pro wrestling thing, eh? LOL.



.....He is boring....


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

he's too monotone Randy that is.

his character is alright though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCdbpV7PbCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 1, 2011)

^

He's not too bad actually.  another reason why Punk is the best today since Jericho left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

^^

Punk > Jericho 

/rage


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^
> 
> Punk > Jericho
> 
> /rage



They're both the best heels of this generation, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Darc (Jul 1, 2011)

Jericho and Punk are like the same person, Jericho just has more respect, which he's earned.


----------



## Ae (Jul 1, 2011)

So I heard Jimmy Yang Wang & Kaval return to TNA....


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

they had an awesome match.


----------



## Ae (Jul 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> they had an awesome match.



I'd bet....


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 1, 2011)

About Smackdown's MITB:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheamus doesn't need the briefcase to main event Smackdown. Gabriel and Slater are non factors. Sin Cara isn't ready to the main event status. Bryan could win and challenge the champion to a match and lose, don't see that happening though. Kane has no reason to win. Cody is a strong possibility.  

But my bet is on Wade.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> So I heard Jimmy Yang Wang & Kaval return to TNA....


Yep, this past Impact. Not sure if Yang will be back or not, but Ki's gonna be on the PPV.



Agmaster said:


> they had an awesome match.


Wouldn't call it "awesome", especially with Bentley stinking things up. Pretty good, though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2011)

Matt Bentley looks like he absorbed all the weight that Matt Hardy lost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 




Rhodes is my pick.. Orton/Rhodes feud can potentially be good..

Cody owns Orton on the stick.. Orton squashes Cody,etc..


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Kaval return to TNA....



Couldn't last in the big leagues i see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

can't see how is it his problem.. they never gave him a shot.. life goes on..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2011)

He's back to being Low-ki, though.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2011)

Was left dumbstruck when I saw Kaval in TNA. Didn't expect him to show up.



S.A.F said:


> Couldn't last in the big leagues i see.



What Khris said. Never did anything with him after that storyline with Layla and Taker's girl.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Kaval didn't last very long in WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 1, 2011)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 1, 2011)

WAT!?!?!?!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh yeah I heard about that yesterday. Doesn't make much sense lol. 

Not to make assumptions but Jarrett is doing what he has to to make a dime here and there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



Where is Batista at to say "Are you serious!?".


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



It speaks a lot of my character that the first thing that popped into my head was wheel chairs 

This concept confuses me. Is it a weekly thing? A special event? Why just 4 teams? Why racing? Do they _want_ to not get any views by putting it on Speed?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 1, 2011)

Abyss pwning in roller skates yo


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2011)

LO FRIGGIN L at 1:40-1:46 in that second video.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2011)

Im diggin heal Mark Henry


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2011)

I forgot how funny it was when the Rock was leaving after he beat up Orton, God damn Rocky


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody have those Orton still posted here? From when he beat Christian for the title till now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



tha hell did i just read?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cm Punk got suspened  was really looking forward to that match even though It's obvious as hell John Cena would of won it .
> 
> But hopefully this mean's Alberto Del Rio finally gets his shot he actually deserves it unlike R-Truth.



Do people not understand how a worked shoot functions?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Grandia (Jul 2, 2011)

kofi better win the mitb case


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

whos even in the Raw mitb anyway??

I predict Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes for the SD one though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 2, 2011)

Just please God don't let Sheamus win Smackdown's MITB. What a waste that would be. Should have kept hm out of the match altogether and plugged him into the Orton/Christian match.

Speaking of wastes, I have a funny feeling Mysterio's going to win the Raw MITB. It's got to be a face, since Punk will probably beat Cena, and Kofi's not in a position to win the WWE title two weeks from now.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 2, 2011)

My opinion about Raw's MITB:

Riley and Miz don't need the briefcase to continue their feud through the Summer. Bourne doesn't have the mic skills necessary to be in the main event. Swagger already had his opportunity. Rey doesn't need the briefcase to main event Raw. Kofi is a possibility but don't see WWE pushing him again to the main event. Drew McIntyre barely appears on Raw, so no. Truth is a possibility as well but I get the vibe that his main event push is almost over. 

My bet is on Del Rio, because it's his destiny to be champion.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2011)

the 1st minute of this video is so fucking epic


----------



## Remyx (Jul 2, 2011)

I always liked how he called Triple H a bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Do people not understand how a worked shoot functions?




*Spoiler*: _Generalization for spoilers next week._ 



I think people will finally understand that it was all planned next week. WWE screws up the entire storyline.

Not to ruin anyone's excitement about the storyline lol.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

bah I barely follow the actual storyline anymore.

I just like seeing great matches like on Raw that Evan Bourne vs Sin Cara match.

now that was good.

or that Daniel Bryan vs Sin Cara match a few weeks back. superb once again..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 2, 2011)

> Slam! Wrestling is featuring an interview with Ring of Honor star Colt Cabana who talks about his popular "Art of Wrestling" podcast featuring various wrestling stars.
> 
> "It's a conversation. I want it to feel like you've opened a door and walked into a room where two guys are just talking. These are the guys I've been travelling with for years so I knew how funny they are."
> 
> ...



Cabana seems flat out depressed these days.


----------



## Ae (Jul 2, 2011)

For all the Jericholics
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXaF0YiD9k4[/YOUTUBE]

Spoke on Fozzy, return, briefly on CM Punk, and more.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 3, 2011)

This is Dolph Ziggler's brother, Ryan Nemeth's (now going by the name Briley Pierce) debut in FCW:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OonYuP7vVEk[/YOUTUBE]


Unfortunately, his opponent is Big E Langston.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 3, 2011)

Didn't know Dolph had a brother.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Cabana seems flat out depressed these days.



Yeah, sadly, it's because he is right.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 3, 2011)

If he wants a job he should ask for it. It's not really that tough a decision.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> For all the Jericholics
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXaF0YiD9k4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Spoke on Fozzy, return, briefly on CM Punk, and more.



Fozzy 


.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This is Dolph Ziggler's brother, Ryan Nemeth's (now going by the name Briley Pierce) debut in FCW:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OonYuP7vVEk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



and here i was just thinking that Dolph Ziggler was a bad name 

really, Briley?


----------



## Death Note (Jul 3, 2011)

I predict he will not have a chance to be the future face of the company.


Well...with at least that name.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 3, 2011)

A-Bri        :WOW


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing to see here folks. Just another jobber with the personality of a fish.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tljEBR8vI90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn all the Fans love Rock, all the wrestlers hate him, wonder why ?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2011)

John Cena bein' a boss in Australia.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 3, 2011)

Cena saying the same old shit about The Rock it looks like.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh great, now everything is going to be labeled a shoot again.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Cena saying the same old shit about The Rock it looks like.



When it stops being true, it'll stop being funny 



Jove said:


> Oh great, now everything is going to be labeled a shoot again.



Well, in Punk's defense (or Punk's fans' defense?), the content of his promo was awfully shoot-ish. You could tell that's what he was going for when he was mentioning all that taboo stuff.

This promo though... yeah, the word seems to have lost meaning a bit.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

Who called this a shoot?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn all the Fans love Rock, all the wrestlers hate him, wonder why ?



Because except for Cena they can't draw a damn dime to their boring ass name.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

Youtube videos have titles. 

"John Cena Shoots on The Rock at Perth, Australia."


EfnwWrestling decided that was an appropriate title.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

lol Didn't even notice that. Well they couldn't be any more wrong to think that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope, they couldn't. It doesn't even come across as a worked shoot. He emphasizes the word "wrestler," which is as close as that comes to approaching meta-commentary. It's just a straight up promo. Guess these kids forgot what that is supposed to sound like.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

John Cena is the last person I thought I would hear call himself as a wrestler though.


----------



## Darc (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol, Cena be hating on Rocky, he's tight tho for all the hard work he do.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 4, 2011)

cena's is really really tight...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2011)

Remyx said:


> John Cena is the last person I thought I would hear call himself as a wrestler though.



But he is a wrestler


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

I know he is, but I didn't expect him of all people to use a word that's apparently off limits.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 4, 2011)

lol he's startin to write cheques that his ass can't cash now...


----------



## FearTear (Jul 4, 2011)

> _The Sydney Morning Herald has an article on Kofi Kingston, who recalls being a victim of bullying when he was a child.
> 
> "When I went to school I was definitely bullied," Kingston told the children who are part of Underdogs, a Sydney, Australia based anti-bullying support group. "I wasn't the biggest guy, I grew up in a town [in America] that was affluent – a lot of people had a lot – and while my family wasn't what you'd call not well off, we didn't have what others had.
> 
> ...



Aww


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well, in Punk's defense (or Punk's fans' defense?), the content of his promo was awfully shoot-ish. You could tell that's what he was going for when he was mentioning all that taboo stuff.


In all honesty, a lot of what Punk said has been said on WWE TV before.



Remyx said:


> I know he is, but I didn't expect him of all people to use a word that's apparently off limits.


Cole and Booker have been saying "wrestler" on commentary for almost two months now on almost every single show.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

Either way, I still wasn't expecting him to use it and put stress behind the word like he did.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dPKPaU3Koos[/YOUTUBE]

:amazed:rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> [YOUTUBE]dPKPaU3Koos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :amazed:rofl



if you're gonna make a fool of yourself, might as well do it on TNA's sake.. 

didn't laugh though.. thought it was sad


----------



## Darc (Jul 4, 2011)

old man goes hard, good find


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2011)

That old man was awesome. 

I love the part about Hogan using a clothespin to keep his skin tightened.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> [YOUTUBE]dPKPaU3Koos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :amazed:rofl



  .


----------



## urca (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, i would have enjoyed that _*so*_ much more, but I was too distracted by his mustache.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

CM Punk + mustache = ratings


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2011)

What are they gonna do? Fire him?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

The second he called that guy a homo I figured Punk was in for a world of hurt, and TMZ's already raking him over the coals for it.

Now Punk's first tweets, the crucial, initial contact after a self-imposed kayfabe media silence... are humbled apologies. Well, flip; the WWE deserves this for having Punk do _anything_ until next Monday, especially wrestle.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2011)

Heh, I googled this and read the TMZ article. Pretty funny that he had to apologize. Dude's got major egg on his face, especially with this being in the middle of a storyline where he's suspended. Ah well 

I thought ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was the buzz word for the homosexual community. I guess not?


----------



## Remyx (Jul 4, 2011)

I like hearing what Cena has to say for once.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

did John Cena just show a little love for the attitude era in that little rant?

also what the hell happened with punk?


----------



## Casanova (Jul 4, 2011)

LMAO at R-truth talking to Flo from Progressive Insurance.


----------



## urca (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Off Topic_ 




CM Punk should pull an alberto del rio and make david otunga his ring announcer 



i read the spoilers,i aint watchin this raw.
speaking of punk apologizing,i dont really see what he should apologize for,he simply stated his opinion,i mean thats the 'freedom of speech',isnt it?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2011)

Vicky in a tank-top and jeans.
Hell yeah.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 4, 2011)

Waste of good cake :/


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, look. There goes the steam from this program. 


That was pretty amusing of Cena to reference the WM22 Capone entrance, though.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, I googled this and read the TMZ article. *Pretty funny that he had to apologize. Dude's got major egg on his face, especially with this being in the middle of a storyline where he's suspended. Ah well *I thought ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was the buzz word for the homosexual community. I guess not?



Damn that's REALLY embarassing for WWE :/.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2011)

Decent RAW

Cena delivered a quality performance during both the opening and closing promos, and R-Truth is the funniest heel in a long time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

urca said:


> speaking of punk apologizing,i dont really see what he should apologize for,he simply stated his opinion,i mean thats the 'freedom of speech',isnt it?



Hahah, no.



Raiden said:


> Damn that's REALLY embarassing for WWE :/.



It's not exactly Rob Van Dam speeding in Ohio or Luger getting drunk before WMX, but it was definitely a pretty stupid move considering the angle needed him to keep a low profile, especially with a taped, thoroughly spoiled, and somewhat misguided Raw on tap.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2011)

Meh, frohawks are homo i don't see why everyone gets butthurt over  calling someone gay. Everyone has vaginas now.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

So now they are trying to capitalize on Punk's excellent promo to push a Cena vs Vince angle. Thus. Making John a Stone Cold wanna be of the new era. That's cheap, try to capitalize on the better wrestler to push a baby face hero to icon status.


----------



## urca (Jul 5, 2011)

> Hahah, no.


then what is it?


> So now they are trying to capitalize on Punk's excellent promo to push a Cena vs Vince angle. Thus. Making John a Stone Cold wanna be of the new era. That's cheap, try to capitalize on the better wrestler to push a baby face hero to icon status.


well,its not about that,i think its rather 'everything that was produced by WWE has been boring lately,and we need something refreshing' situation,i know they can go THAT far with the cena pushing thing,but i hope,i really do that they keep up a good/decent storyline since they got this golden opportunity.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

urca said:


> well,its not about that,i think its rather 'everything that was produced by WWE has been boring lately,and we need something refreshing' situation,i know they can go THAT far with the cena pushing thing,but i hope,i really do that they keep up a good/decent storyline since they got this golden opportunity.



I still view it from a marketing point of view (the student girl in me). in order to push the golden seller (merchandise mostly) of the PG era, while also appealing to the "older" audience, they are using this story to blend the two worlds for Cena to be seen as an "attitude" fighter of sort, and not just a rapper.

When you write someone against Vince you are doing the Stone Cold/Rocky Vs the Evil chairman all over again.

They can play with it in an awesome way if the go original. given Punk the title, only for him to lose it to the winner of the money in the bank (like someone suggested).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2011)

Cena is already a icon


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cena is already a icon



fruity pebbles  I forget he had his own cereal


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2011)

Vinnie and Cena seem'd to have a really nice chemistry tho, I wonder what'll happen when Punk joins them


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucky kun not in Lucky kun FC  left Lucky kun an awesome msg


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Vinnie and Cena seem'd to have a really nice chemistry tho,* I wonder what'll happen when Punk joins them*



 intresting  Vince is not hottie but he is a billionaire


----------



## Darc (Jul 5, 2011)

Stone Cold = Texas rattle snake

John Cena = Baby rattle shaker?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> intresting  Vince is not hottie but he is a billionaire



hohoho

and lol, I already posted, but gonna sleep soon tho :WOW


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> hohoho
> 
> and lol, I already posted, but gonna sleep soon tho :WOW



Nighty night Lucky kun


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks, wrong thread tho :WOW


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBF2lYhDSiU[/YOUTUBE]
hot stuff


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2011)

They are talking about Punk on the Colin Cowherd show on ESPN, they spent the 1st 15 mins of it, and replaying clips of the rant

This is the best pub they have gotten in a while, hopefully punk's slur will be swept under the rug asap


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> So now they are trying to capitalize on Punk's excellent promo to push a Cena vs Vince angle. Thus. Making John a Stone Cold wanna be of the new era. That's cheap, try to capitalize on the better wrestler to push a baby face hero to icon status.


What? No they aren't. They've done nothing to even suggest they were going with a top face/evil authority figure angle with Cena and Vince.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 5, 2011)

Everytime I miss you folks or think about posting in here something happens that tells me to stay away because I dont feel like hearing about it 

This time its the internet going batshit over Sandbag Punk

So just know that you hooligans are in my thoughts or some shit


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2011)

CG~! 

What's good, homie?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> CG~!
> 
> What's good, homie?



Eh not much. Scored a sweet 3TB harddrive for the cheap. So I'm downloading my life away

Aside from that everything sucks lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh not much. Scored a sweet 3TB harddrive for the cheap. So I'm downloading my life away
> 
> Aside from that everything sucks lol



NICE. Wish I had a 3TB HD. I'd fill that bitch up in 2 days max.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> NICE. Wish I had a 3TB HD. I'd fill that bitch up in 2 days max.



But how could you ever watch so much porn?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But how could you ever watch so much porn?


That's extremely need-to-know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

urca said:


> then what is it?



It's not anything concrete, but it's certainly not a Freedom of Speech issue. 

Freedom of Speech guarantees us protecting from government infringement upon the expression, from things you say to art exhibits to campaign donations. And even then, there is plenty of case law and precedent allowing for certain incidents of suppression. 

Basically: Freedom of Speech, despite what some people may believe, does not mean you can say whatever you want at any time.

In the case of Punk, nothing he said could justifiably be suppressed by the government, even in Australia. But Freedom of Speech does not preclude people from holding you accountable for saying ridiculous and idiotic things. You are not protected from consequence.

Punk has an established record of not being an idiot; he knew he went too far and he apologized voluntarily. And no, he isn't _required_ to apologize, and if he didn't want to apologize he could refuse to do so. At his own risk.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What? No they aren't. They've done nothing to even suggest they were going with a top face/evil authority figure angle with Cena and Vince.



They've suggested it; it just doesn't seem like something imminent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2011)

I just hope Zach Ryder comes out to say "Woo woo woo you know it!" randomly more often. That's more meta than the Punk stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

As excited as ya are for it and good as ya are making it seem...I am still not buying it will come out good....and I so desperately want to be convinced.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2011)

Zack Ryder getting a match on tv would mean that everything has come out good.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Still holding out some naive and unfounded hope that Punk isnt really leaving.  In other news It was nice to see vince in somewhat of an angle again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet Punk will win the title from Cena and then Vince revealed he resigned him and this was all a ruse to screw over Cena or something stupid like that.

Although the thought of Punk defending the WWE title on ROH is pretty funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2011)

just saw raw.. pretty bad one if you're not counting cena and vince.. it felt fillerish.. 

hopefully smackdown is better..


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Ryder was there.   Yet another trolling by vkm.  He picks a filler episode to have the guy show on.  One that he can't even hype.  THAT'S the bullying i loathe.


----------



## urca (Jul 5, 2011)

> Basically: Freedom of Speech, despite what some people may believe, does not mean you can say whatever you want at any time.


i hope people would think of freedom of speech the way you described it,including myself.
rep


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Punk will win the title from Cena and then Vince revealed he resigned him and this was all a ruse to screw over Cena or something stupid like that.
> 
> Although the thought of Punk defending the WWE title on ROH is pretty funny.



Or Vince screws over Punk since he's afraid Cena won't win

They'll call it the Chicago Screwjob and Vince will say "Punk screwed Punk"


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2011)

I would lol if there is a reverse montreal screw job ending.

>John Cena becomes heel after teaming up with Vince. 
>Punk is wrongly pinned.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2011)

that would actually be pretty cool


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jove said:


> They've suggested it; it just doesn't seem like something imminent.


It wasn't even suggested.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2011)

CM Punk doesn't sell more tshirts than John Cena, so the Chicago screwjob doesn't work.


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2011)

Sources within WWE have revealed that WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and Triple H are said to be very angry at talent relations executive John Laurinaitis over his failure to re-sign CM Punk. We have been told the heat on Laurinaitis is serious because this is seen as his second serious failure this year, with the failure to keep Chris Jericho on the roster falling on Laurinaitis’ shoulders as well.

One WWE source says “this is the same job JR had for years, and it’s a heat-magnet because you’re trapped between Vince’s expectations and the talents who want to break away from the brutal schedule.”

Another company source told us “Laurinaitis has made millions in salary and stock options. He’s expected to perform for that money, and produce results. Right now, he’s not getting done the job Vince expects of him!”

-------------------------------------------------------------------
A WWE spokesman noted to GLAAD in their response to CM Punk uttering an anti-gay slur during yesterday’s Raw live event in Australia that the wrestler is legitimately leaving the organization following the Money in the Bank pay-per-view event on July 18.

OpposingViews.com printed the following in their article: “WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk’s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us “this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization.

“A spokesperson for the WWE told us “We are taking this very seriously.”

OpposingViews.com also notes that GLAAD provided training to members of WWE’s editorial staff and writing team in May. The media monitoring organization is also in discussions with WWE to provide similar training seminars to on-camera talent.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2011)

EDIT: Vince is mad at the guy? Doesn't it fall on him and the Game to adjust storylines so that Punk would stay?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

It would be kind of neat if Punk is leaving no matter what, if in losing the match to Cena, and as the MITB winner music hits Punk out of nowhere nails the GTS on Cena and as the ref counts 3 Punk proceeds to GTS McMahon flips off the camera man and walks out the door.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It wasn't even suggested.



It's existence.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 5, 2011)

Seems like SD MITB match seems much more interesting than RAW one. Probably we might see Henry-Show match too. I wonder if ADR gets back into RAW MITB match.


And, WWE related:33

Just 2 more needed to fill the sign-ups.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> NICE. Wish I had a 3TB HD. I'd fill that bitch up in 2 days max.



Thats what i thought. But my entire porn collection and the ENTIRE Facial Abuse site and some movies, music, tv, pics, etc is only like half a TB


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> A WWE spokesman noted to GLAAD in their response to CM Punk uttering an anti-gay slur during yesterday?s Raw live event in Australia that the wrestler is legitimately leaving the organization following the Money in the Bank pay-per-view event on July 18.
> 
> OpposingViews.com printed the following in their article: ?WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk?s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us ?this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't be the first time WWE lied to GLAAD.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jove said:


> It's existence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Sources within WWE have revealed that WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and Triple H are said to be very angry at talent relations executive John Laurinaitis over his failure to re-sign CM Punk. We have been told the heat on Laurinaitis is serious because this is seen as his second serious failure this year, with the failure to keep Chris Jericho on the roster falling on Laurinaitis? shoulders as well.
> 
> One WWE source says ?this is the same job JR had for years, and it?s a heat-magnet because you?re trapped between Vince?s expectations and the talents who want to break away from the brutal schedule.?
> 
> Another company source told us ?Laurinaitis has made millions in salary and stock options. He?s expected to perform for that money, and produce results. Right now, he?s not getting done the job Vince expects of him!?


eh.. punk's leavin cuz he's expecting himself to be in less-embarrassing storylines where he doesn't lose to mysterio 3 times in a row.. pretty much its the creative's fault..

vince could've just promised punk to leave to smackdown and feud with orton if they want to keep the wwe title with cena till mania..

i dunno who this Laurinaitis guy is.. but i don't see how he's wrong..



> A WWE spokesman noted to GLAAD in their response to CM Punk uttering an anti-gay slur during yesterday?s Raw live event in Australia that the wrestler is legitimately leaving the organization following the Money in the Bank pay-per-view event on July 18.
> 
> OpposingViews.com printed the following in their article: ?WWE officials also told GLAAD this morning that CM Punk?s contract will expire in a few weeks, he will not be immediately renewed, and he will no longer be with WWE as of July 18. A spokesperson told us ?this departure is not part of a storyline. He is contractually leaving the organization.
> 
> ...



looks like E got a lucky break here.. though, something still bugs me.. how is homo a anti-gay slur? doesn't it come from homosexual? sometimes i don't understand America  



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It would be kind of neat if Punk is leaving no matter what, if in losing the match to Cena, and as the MITB winner music hits Punk out of nowhere nails the GTS on Cena and as the ref counts 3 Punk proceeds to GTS McMahon flips off the camera man and walks out the door.



would be kinda cool  

right now, the best case scenario is for punk to leave on good terms with vince.. so maybe he could return at mania and face jericho or taker or something..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> eh.. *punk's leavin* cuz he's expecting himself to be in less-embarrassing storylines where he doesn't lose to mysterio 3 times in a row.. pretty much its the creative's fault.







Khris said:


> vince could've just promised *punk to leave* to smackdown and feud with orton if they want to keep the wwe title with cena till mania.







> right now, the best case scenario is for *punk to leave* on good terms with vince.. so maybe he could return at mania and face *jericho* or taker or something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

_WrestleZone has confirmed with two key WWE insiders that Triple H has personally reached out for The Undertaker in order to stem the tide of unrest that is obviously happening in the WWE locker room. "In the past few months, WWE has seen Jericho decide not to renew, Rey Mysterio announce he's considering not renewing, MVP decide not to renew, Punk decide not to renew and even lower card talent like Chavo Guerrero decide WWE is just not worth it. Something is going on here!" a key WWE insider told us this evening.

Apparently, Triple H feels that with 'Taker off the road, Shawn Michaels retired, and HHH himself now in the office, the locker room has a leadership void. "John Cena is obviously the leader of the Raw side, and Orton has stepped up behind the scenes on Smackdown,"
we were told by another key WWE insider, "but the veteran voice in the locker room is missing, and both (WWE Chairman) Vince (McMahon) and Triple H are trying to stop a trend that is definitely developing!"

HHH asked Taker to scout talent in the Florida developmental system recently, a task that has also been assigned to Good ol' JR Jim Ross and "X-Pac" Sean Waltman.

We'll have more on this breaking story as it develops

Wrestlezone.com
_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> _WrestleZone has confirmed with two key WWE insiders that Triple H has personally reached out for The Undertaker in order to stem the tide of unrest that is obviously happening in the WWE locker room. "In the past few months, WWE has seen Jericho decide not to renew, Rey Mysterio announce he's considering not renewing, MVP decide not to renew, Punk decide not to renew and even lower card talent like Chavo Guerrero decide WWE is just not worth it. Something is going on here!" a key WWE insider told us this evening.
> 
> Apparently, Triple H feels that with 'Taker off the road, Shawn Michaels retired, and HHH himself now in the office, the locker room has a leadership void. *"John Cena is obviously the leader of the Raw side, and Orton has stepped up behind the scenes on Smackdown,"*
> we were told by another key WWE insider, "but the veteran voice in the locker room is missing, and both (WWE Chairman) Vince (McMahon) and Triple H are trying to stop a trend that is definitely developing!"
> ...



bolded is where its at.. cena and orton who are basically the poster boys can't help talent stay.. i am on board with cena.. but orton? not really.. 

but i guess taker coming back behind the scenes can change some stuff a bit..

however did he ever bring in a talent before?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> though, something still bugs me.. how is homo a anti-gay slur? doesn't it come from homosexual? sometimes i don't understand America



Because he said it in a negative way. He called the guy a homosexual for having a frohawk. Frohawks are usually considered anti-manly or cool by some men and because of this they'll make a negative gay comments about said haircut.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> bolded is where its at.. cena and orton who are basically the poster boys can't help talent stay.. i am on board with cena.. but orton? not really..



Agreed. As entertaining as Orton is to me, he's kind of a massive dick. I don't see anyone even getting along with him, let alone _quelling_ backstage heat.

H and Vince seem to be pointing a lot of fingers lately. They're the ones in power, doesn't it fall on them to make sure things are running smoothly enough where their talent actually _likes_ working for the WWE? (and this is a genuine question. I don't pretend to know how the backstage politics work).


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2011)

*Punk & Cena Puts Over Each Other*

After John Cena defeated CM Punk in the main event of the WWE’s recent live event in Brisbane, Australia, Punk grabbed a microphone from ringside and actually put over the WWE champion. Punk says that while The Rock is off filming movies, Cena remains part of the WWE universe and performs in sickness and in health. Punk and Cena shook hands and Punk went to the back.

Cena then grabbed the mic and put over CM Punk also putting over Punk and showing respect. Cena called Punk the best wrestler in WWE today and said their Money in the Bank match will be the match of the year – even bigger than he and The Rock at next year’s WrestleMania.
-----------------------------------------------
*SmackDown Crew Robbed While Oversesas In South Africa*

WWE’s SmackDown crew landed in Capetown, South Africa yesterday – and most of the superstars and divas had their luggage ransacked after a domestic flight from Johannesburg.

“Landed in Capetown a few hours ago. Beautiful here. Too bad over half the roster had various items stolen out of they’re checked luggage.”

John Langford, chief operating officer of Big Concerts – the promoters of WWE’s South African tour – said when the luggage came off the carousel, the WWE bags had been broken into.

“The bags that had locks on them had been targeted,” he said. “They stole everything from watches to GPS – things that had financial and sentimental value.”

Langford said this was embarrassing for South Africa as a country and for “[Big Concerts] as the organizers.”

WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross jokingly replied to Orton’s tweets about the robbery:

"@RandyOrton Mick Foley once had his bag broken into. After reviewing the contents and feeling sorry for the owner, the theft left cash.”

*On other Smackdown related news*

The July 1 episode of WWE SmackDown scored a 1.63 cable rating, the lowest of 2011 and second-lowest on Syfy. Only the New Year’s Eve episode scored a lower rating.
______________________________________

The world really have it for Smackdown don't they...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Punk & Cena Puts Over Each Other*
> 
> After John Cena defeated CM Punk in the main event of the WWE’s recent live event in Brisbane, Australia, Punk grabbed a microphone from ringside and actually put over the WWE champion. Punk says that while The Rock is off filming movies, Cena remains part of the WWE universe and performs in sickness and in health. Punk and Cena shook hands and Punk went to the back.
> 
> Cena then grabbed the mic and put over CM Punk also putting over Punk and showing respect. Cena called Punk the best wrestler in WWE today and said their Money in the Bank match will be the match of the year – even bigger than he and The Rock at next year’s WrestleMania.



now i know there will be a screwjob ending 


> -----------------------------------------------
> *SmackDown Crew Robbed While Oversesas In South Africa*
> 
> WWE’s SmackDown crew landed in Capetown, South Africa yesterday – and most of the superstars and divas had their luggage ransacked after a domestic flight from Johannesburg.
> ...



JR's tweet 



> *On other Smackdown related news*
> 
> The July 1 episode of WWE SmackDown scored a 1.63 cable rating, the lowest of 2011 and second-lowest on Syfy. Only the New Year’s Eve episode scored a lower rating.
> ______________________________________
> ...



that is so sad.. smackdown's been doing great lately :S



Skill Hunter said:


> Because he said it in a negative way. He called the guy a homosexual for having a frohawk. Frohawks are usually considered anti-manly or cool by some men and because of this they'll make a negative gay comments about said haircut.



everything can be said in a negative.. even me complimenting you 

not the point anyways.. if its wrong by a lot of people's standards.. than its generally wrong  



Shirker said:


> Agreed. As entertaining as Orton is to me, he's kind of a massive dick. I don't see anyone even getting along with him, let alone _quelling_ backstage heat.
> 
> H and Vince seem to be pointing a lot of fingers lately. They're the ones in power, doesn't it fall on them to make sure things are running smoothly enough where their talent actually _likes_ working for the WWE? (and this is a genuine question. I don't pretend to know how the backstage politics work).



i guess punk's departure served a massive shock.. MVP and all the fodders are just that fodders.. but punk is serious.. and rey too? yeah, something wrong..

@midcarders

i never knew why its so bad to be a midcarder.. if i was a wrestler and they told me to be a midcarder and get a good check each month.. i'd be happy..




> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 
> Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn
> 
> ...



wanted to stream till i saw abyss 
and i am a person who likes kendrick


----------



## Darc (Jul 6, 2011)

SmackDown needs to be live already. Or put some other attractive stars on there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> SmackDown needs to be live already. Or put some other attractive stars on there.



the brands need to join again.. no cena =  no ratings..

simple as that...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

Man I find it kind of funny...that WWE has Cena and Punk try to dog Rock...when they are losing wrestlers-oops I mean entertainers left and right.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2011)

Jove said:


> Wouldn't be the first time WWE lied to GLAAD.



"We managed to negociate a deal with the understanding that such offensive language will not be tolerated."


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> wanted to stream till i saw abyss
> and i am a person who likes kendrick


if i had any cable i would totally buy this for the night.  A; I'm a huge kendrick fan and it's really cool seeing him with ANOTHER big man using suntzu.  Also, it's just going to be so GOOD.  And Bischoff will take credit with some bs spin.  And within a month it will not matter, and I know it's a shameless cash grab.  But just for this moment...I will proudly rock my tna shirt.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> we were told by another key WWE insider, "but the veteran voice in the locker room is missing, and both (WWE Chairman) Vince (McMahon) and Triple H are trying to stop a trend that is definitely developing!"



It's honestly natural. Those guys have but their bodies through hell for the last couple of years, and WWE's schedule is brutal. Departures should have been expected.


----------



## Darc (Jul 6, 2011)

The Brian Kendrick was fucking awesome


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2011)

> As a result, we are now in discussions with WWE to provide trainings to its on-camera talent, including the wrestlers themselves



More brainwashing for WWE staff.

GLAAD is a bunch of stupid thin skinned morons


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2011)

They must be out of their damn minds.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2011)

Also lol'd at Punk turning down a movie deal

Like that would get him to stay


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2011)

Punk should have taken the deal. I would really like to see him in a movie.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 6, 2011)

Punk is going to be an extra in the FX show that is on production right now.  I think he is slated to play a cop.

But yeah I wouldn't mind seeing punk with clothes on trying to sorta kinda entertain me in a movie setting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

So wait....punk is going to be acting now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> if i had any cable i would totally buy this for the night.  A; I'm a huge kendrick fan and it's really cool seeing him with ANOTHER big man using suntzu.  Also, it's just going to be so GOOD.  And Bischoff will take credit with some bs spin.  And within a month it will not matter, and I know it's a shameless cash grab.  But just for this moment...I will proudly rock my tna shirt.



my only fear is abyss squashing the guy again.. and even if kendrick wins, he was to win in a way it would make sense.. so that abyss doesn't look weak.. cuz you know, he squashed him a month ago..

what i want is consistency  

maybe all the x-division wrestlers come in and hit their finishers on abyss or something..



Darc said:


> The Brian Kendrick was fucking awesome



yeah he was..  

it was sad seeing him go.. especially when the announcers were comparing him to shawn michaels every 2.5 seconds..



VastoLorDae said:


> So wait....punk is going to be acting now?



this could be good.. 

we'll be having christian bale moments  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0auwpvAU2YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 7, 2011)

This man speaks the truth
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu7_KrIKrSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Jul 7, 2011)

Spinnernet is awesome


----------



## Ae (Jul 7, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Spinnernet has the most subscribers though :



Yeah and Fred used to be most subscribe...
Spinnernet sucks but that's just me :>
Oh and nodqcaw have the most subscriber wrestling wise...

Mues, JayDub, and WrestlingJesus is where it is at.
WrestlingGurus & Denzel too but only sometimes...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> This man speaks the truth
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu7_KrIKrSw[/YOUTUBE]


I lost 7 minutes of my life that I'll never get back watching that idiot rant like a dumbass. Tell dude to put the beer down and stop reading from a fucking script next time and maybe then I'll take him halfway serious.


----------



## Ae (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got an email informing me that "great seats" are still available for Raw at the Garden and suggesting to me ordering me not to miss "CM Punk's last match in Boston."

Maybe I should go. 


Last time I saw a WWE event in Boston was Summerslam '06, and all I really remember is the people in the section my friend and I sat in liked us... until we scoffed at Hogan and literally turned our backs on Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Spinnernet is awesome



meh.. i don't agree with him most of the time.. and he basically repeats his stuff way too many times.. but atleast, he doesn't like a jackass doing it.. 

@Jove,

you should go man.. hold a "I am a NF mod" sign or something


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm sorry



Hey, it's not your fault that guy's a dumbass who happens to have a webcam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

20 mins is too much.. i won't see that.. what is he ranting about anyways?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll come back when PunkGate is over


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh.. i don't agree with him most of the time.. and he basically repeats his stuff way too many times.. but atleast, he doesn't like a jackass doing it..
> 
> @Jove,
> 
> you should go man.. hold a "I am a NF mod" sign or something




Smod, you mean. 


They are advertising Punk v. Cena in a Street Fight. I'm not really sure I want to close out the night with Cena going over Punk, followed by a 35 minute T ride full of Cena marks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

Jove said:


> Smod, you mean.
> 
> 
> They are advertising Punk v. Cena in a Street Fight. I'm not really sure I want to close out the night with Cena going over Punk, followed by a 35 minute T ride full of Cena marks.



whatever 

man its a raw event.. and its punk 

i wish i could go..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> 20 mins is too much.. i won't see that.. what is he ranting about anyways?



Usual whiny "Attitude Era wuz da bestest EVAR~!" horseshit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Dude you know that shit was funny.


The novelty of watching a supposedly grown man act like such a baby because teh pro graps today isn't what *he* wants wears pretty thin after about 7 minutes.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> ... and its punk









.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2011)

@2 minutes; Old mans a retard on the ryder thing, but eh atleast he is kind of entertaining.  

@4 minutes.  He's being shortsighted.  Cena is the hero because of the merchandising.  it's not because the kids like him.  True on the viewership tho.  A lil pop is good, though.

@8 minutes; This is totally true.  WWE no longer wants to make stars it just wants to make a product that you are persuaded into watching all of.  Not to advertise the talent, but advertise the stuff and accessories surrounding the talent/show.  He's goofy, but making some sense.
People don't need to get hurt to show good battles.

@14 minutes.  annd im done.  im buzzing and this is ruining the read


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2011)

More shots fired towards Dwayne. Nothing but the truth, if u ask me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fUW7zszlSg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait... was Australia a test run of a Punk/Cena duo and/or stable?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> This man speaks the truth
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu7_KrIKrSw[/YOUTUBE]



will do a detailed thought as i watch this vid..

- starting off with the attitude era and the nWo.. this might turnout to be a one like a million vids i've seen..

- and yes i was right.. news flash buddy, its aimed at children cuz children buy stuff.. single or non-parents are bit more conservative with their money. and wont buy crap they don't need..

- cena never had a good match? wonder whats his definition of a good match!

- Rock 

- costumes? .. Homo-Oscar, Masked-Boogeyman, Undertaker/Grim reaper/Dracula,etc.. were all costumes or gimmicks in the attitude era..  

- Hannah Montana comparison  

- now he's putting in filler

- now i get it that he's drunk 

- about the storylines, there's definitely something wrong here.. you get those moments where the storylines begin but then losses the appeal and fades.. (miz,nexus,cena fired,etc..) i guess E can't keep storylines interesting anymore.. at least with rock/cena they barely made it.. but looks like its dying.. however, the storylines aren't generally bad.. but fade quickly.. especially to the casual viewer.. 


- he was spouting all about the "real fans" at the beginning of the vid.. but if a real wrestling fan wanted the violence.. he really isn't a fan.. violence made us lose a lot of wrestlers already.. and they're trying to keep em safe now(even TNA).. spots are fine.. but chairshots to the head and blading is a big no-no..

- okay.. the reactions are epic.. tha fuck is wrong with him.. 

- he's crying a lot about the kids.. i wonder why? really, wider demographic.. more money.. 

- there's always porn 

- orton was liked cuz he was feuding with cena.. now, with no cena to carry him. you can truly tell that he's boring.. 

- more filler

- he was screaming about no violence.. and now all of a sudden wants top tier wrestling matches? what the hell am i watching  

- big zeke sucks.. nothing against that..

- okay.. the idiot wants the wrestlers to get hurt 

- "they're not putting their bodies on the line" should've ended this vid sooner.. 

- "if its a table's match, they spend most of their time setting the table" thats how it was always been 

- even more filler

- somebody explain freedom of speech to this guy.. 

- if anything the incident did prove it was not rigged.. at least its the case with this show.. 


all in all.. in conclusion.. thank God i don't drink..


----------



## Inugami (Jul 7, 2011)

Sheamus entrance was never this cool.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4OL-V-NPFI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> will do a detailed thought as i watch this vid..
> 
> - starting off with the attitude era and the nWo.. this might turnout to be a one like a million vids i've seen..
> 
> ...


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Khris."


----------



## Remyx (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, he's clearly drunk.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2011)

> According to a report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, while making an appearance at the E3 convention to promote his new video game, Hulk Hogan was overheard blaming the quality of Impact Wrestling on Vince Russo when people or regular fans would say to him how bad the show was.




Hogans right. Bischoff can be effective, but him and Russo are a terrible combination. A creative team I could get behind would be something like...

- Eric Bischoff
- Bill Watts (or someone like a Watts)
- Raven
- Two competent television writers.


It still wouldn't solve all the problems going on there right now, but that'd be a huge step in the right direction, IMO. That and a complete roster overhaul.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2011)

According to the uploader, Punk came down and beat up Cena after he beat Truth, then all the heels came down and beat up Cena, then all the faces came out.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njEjP21iXLA[/YOUTUBE]
Poor CM Punk I wish I can jump the ramp for you D:

Oh and CM Punk is being advertised to face John Cena in a Street Fight at next week’s Monday Night Raw event at the TD Garden in Boston, Massachusetts.

Another Cena shoots on The Rock

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tljEBR8vI90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2011)

That was a fun show. All the baby-faces hit their finishers, with Alex Riley being the only exception as Punk spewed Green Mist in his eyes. It was an obvious rib on the guy.


----------



## Darc (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been watching WrestlingJesus videos since yesterday


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

His video had me lol'ing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 8, 2011)

I am just kind of getting pumped for MITB there is that glimmer of hope in me that the cena-punk thing will be something pretty cool even if the result will not be what I like I hope I will still be able to acknowledge that on a professional wrestling level it was something I didnt expect with a solid match


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Well to counteract "Drunk Jebus" and "fat Urkel" I thought I would post this he makes some very good points I thought about the cm punk gay slur crap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree with this..



> It’s a slippery slope for sure, but to play devil’s advocate, why is it that that using the word “homo” is forbidden, while calling someone “fat” and ridiculing them because they are overweight is OK? Is the message that the feelings of overweight people are not as important as those of gay people?
> 
> And why is it that no one really seems to mind when a babyface mocks Jack Swagger’s lisp or makes fat jokes at the expense of a healthy-looking woman such as Vickie Guerrero? Imagine how a kid with a speech impediment or a young girl who’s insecure about her weight must feel when their heroes are the ones making those remarks.


----------



## urca (Jul 8, 2011)

im taking a liking into this guy,this guy's incredible


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2011)

MINDLESS SPOTZ~!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2011)

urca said:


> im taking a liking into this guy,this guy's incredible





In Brightest Day! said:


> MINDLESS SPOTZ~!





maybe but they're epic and flashy.. just what the (good)x-division used to be.. so he's alright..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 8, 2011)

"Good X-division" is an oxymoron.





Whats the difference?


----------



## urca (Jul 8, 2011)

> maybe but they're epic and flashy.. just what the (good)x-division used to be.. so he's alright..


i never watched TNA before,so i barely know anything about it,but i gotta give the guy props,i actually think that the high-flying wwe wrestlers are a joke after watching what this guy can do ~_~'.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2011)

i actually liked fast paced wrestling
but not too fast
if that makes sense

especially since "conventional" wrestling has been ruined for me
a lot of videos out there claiming to know the "secrets" of how wrestling works in the ring
and of course i was idiotic enough to watch them
so fast paced, acrobatic x division stuff at least gives people like me something new
and exciting
still needs the story though
both inside and outside ring


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2011)

Meh, I've never been a Jack Evans fan. Thought both Sorensen and Nees looked much better even though the match was booked to show Jack off for TV. 

TNA/Impact Wrestling/Whatever really needs to fire a few guys already since they either won't ever go all the way with 'em or they've destroyed any sort of aura the guy had previously(lookin' at YOU, Samoa Joe).


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i actually liked fast paced wrestling
> but not too fast
> if that makes sense
> 
> ...



Yeah, agreed. While conventional wrestling doesn't bore me yet (Seeing that Alabama Slam by Cody Rhodes tonight was awesome), it lacks the visual appeal of the fast paced, high-flying, "spot monkey" wrestling. Case in point: Sin Cara's been botching right and left, but the fans have fallen madly in love with him and his Lucha-ness.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, agreed. While conventional wrestling doesn't bore me yet (Seeing that Alabama Slam by Cody Rhodes tonight was awesome), it lacks the visual appeal of the fast paced, high-flying, "spot monkey" wrestling. *Case in point: Sin Cara's been botching right and left, but the fans have fallen madly in love with him and his Lucha-ness.*


To be fair, most of that has to do with how he was promoted as something special before his debut, much like Rey was(only without the history in WCW).


----------



## Ae (Jul 9, 2011)

I like & don't like Jack Evans after seeing that match and some of his videos on youtube. I like him for the fact that's he's unique, talented, and fun to watch. However, I think that he is doing too much, if that make sense.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 9, 2011)

People are catching on...


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack Evans can do crazy spots but that's it. Unfortunately I can't see him as a believable champion and carrying the X-Division.

I hope he doesn't win Sunday, AA is so much better than him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2011)

LoL between WM and Summerslam there was no champion and HHH and HBK tapped to no one


----------



## Sarun (Jul 9, 2011)

the title belt into wormhole where Bret Hart fell when Nexus attacked Undertaker in RAW between WM XX and 2004 S.Slam.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 9, 2011)

Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels was such a great match.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 9, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels was such a great match.


So great and equal they were that they decided that neither of them won the match and title was retired for 4 months in honor of that match until they decided to award Orton the title in Summerslam.
But Orton proved to be too arrogant until Triple H put him in his place in Unforgiven.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't understand why Eddie Guerrero showed up at the end of WM to celebrate by himself.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, that was weird. There was confetti and everything. 



Eddie was an arrogant SOB back then....



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> To be fair, most of that has to do with how he was promoted as something special before his debut, much like Rey was(only without the history in WCW).



Heh, that's pretty much what my sister said when I was talking to her about him. 

Yes, that definitely has a lot to do with why he was able to capture our attention in the first place when he beat up Sheamus on his debut. Still, as little respect as I have for the WWE fandom, more times than none they've always been able to make a clear distinction between who they like and who they don't despite hype. If Cara wasn't at least entertaining, the fans would've let him know with their cold indifference.

Poor Bourne


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2011)

Why so serious?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was watching impact when it came on the other day and saw that. First time I saw him I thought it was one of those "wrestler lookalikes" used to troll the audience. So, what happened to Sting?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, he's been acting a bit eccentric ever since he came back, but apparently after losing the title to Anderson, the way Hogan and Bischoff were running the company made him go insane.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the deal with the Triple threat/Chris Benoit reference in here? Did they say something on RAW or Smackdown lately in regards to that match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2011)

He does his makeup like the Heath Ledger Joker, but he acts like the 1960s Cesar Romero Joker. :rofl


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What's the deal with the Triple threat/Chris Benoit reference in here? Did they say something on RAW or Smackdown lately in regards to that match?



what triple threat?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah i didn't get why Sting was acting like a Heath Ledger Joker knock-off. He came off to me as more of a drunken clown than as a Dark Knight Joker.


----------



## Darc (Jul 10, 2011)

SAF with that real talk 

I haven't watched TNA in a few weeks, it comes on the same time as Burn Notice so it loses~


----------



## Remyx (Jul 10, 2011)

Sting the Joker.


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2011)

Barrett was also asked on resisting the urge to punch Heath Slater in the face everytime he sees him backstage.

“I pride myself on being an intelligent human being. I encourage other people to educate themselves as well. And, without of a doubt, Heath Slater is the dumbest human being I’ve ever met,” Barrett says.

“I love Heath; he’s a great guy. But Heath Slater is an imbecile. I can tolerate his ridiculous haircut and his over-the-top mannerisms—floating around the room and such—but when he opens his mouth, my blood really starts to boil.”


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 10, 2011)

you have a vagina!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, he's been acting a bit eccentric ever since he came back, but apparently after losing the title to Anderson, the way Hogan and Bischoff were running the company made him go insane.



apparently it's going to crack one of their characters


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah i didn't get why Sting was acting like a Heath Ledger Joker knock-off. He came off to me as more of a drunken clown than as a Dark Knight Joker.



Looks more like he's channeling Jack's Joker with TDK Joker design to me


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Barrett was also asked on resisting the urge to punch Heath Slater in the face everytime he sees him backstage.
> 
> ?I pride myself on being an intelligent human being. I encourage other people to educate themselves as well. And, without of a doubt, Heath Slater is the dumbest human being I?ve ever met,? Barrett says.
> 
> ?I love Heath; he?s a great guy. But Heath Slater is an imbecile. I can tolerate his ridiculous haircut and his over-the-top mannerisms?floating around the room and such?but when he opens his mouth, my blood really starts to boil.?



Barrett is smexy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2011)

once in a while we stumble into moments,pictures,videos,etc.. that make us go "what the hell?", "no comment", "what did i just see?",etc..

well ladies and gentlemen, i have stumbled into a video that no amount of question-mark terms can justify it.. 

i present this piece of shit


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BssF6scsfSE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


tha fuck did i just see?


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2011)

THE SHITEST GAME EVER CREATED


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> THE SHITEST *PIECE OF EXISTENCE*



fixed  

10char


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2011)

CHAIN STORM!


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2011)

i new they were gonna try i sooner or later but its horrible but all the lil jimmies will buy it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2011)

E rating i guess 

its becoming harder and harder to be a wrestling fan


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, good lord... it's "In Your House" on steroids!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> once in a while we stumble into moments,pictures,videos,etc.. that make us go "what the hell?", "no comment", "what did i just see?",etc..
> 
> well ladies and gentlemen, i have stumbled into a video that no amount of question-mark terms can justify it..
> 
> ...



Whooo! I see you out there, Vince. Tryna go for that "Marvel v capcom/super smash bros" demographic. Smart man.

How yall watchin da ppv tonight? Does anyone have a link to a good stream? I'd really appreciate it. I'll pay u back in green...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2011)

It's not tonight, it's next Sunday. This week I think they're bringing Punk in tomorrow to help hype the match. Looking forward to see he's gonna do come Raw


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2011)

If they change it to first person I'll get it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 10, 2011)

Boo @ joe curtain jerking!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 10, 2011)

joe is pimp when he wrestles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2011)

That Haskins guy is basically a midget Edge who stole John Morrison's costume.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2011)

what is this on twitter about Austin Aries and Daniels promo? Are they on Destination X?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2011)

Austin Aries told everyone that's watching on an illegal stream that he hopes they choke on their food.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2011)

So Aries is on TNA now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2011)

He's on the ppv fighting for a contract.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> once in a while we stumble into moments,pictures,videos,etc.. that make us go "what the hell?", "no comment", "what did i just see?",etc..
> 
> well ladies and gentlemen, i have stumbled into a video that no amount of question-mark terms can justify it..
> 
> ...





Legend said:


> THE SHITEST GAME EVER CREATED



I'm all open for new WWE game styles.

Many thought that WWE: All stars was gonna be shit before it came out and it  turned out to be fucking boss.

I know it seems very un-wrestling like but at least it's something refreshing and an alternative from the games that use the SVR engine.


----------



## urca (Jul 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> once in a while we stumble into moments,pictures,videos,etc.. that make us go "what the hell?", "no comment", "what did i just see?",etc..
> 
> well ladies and gentlemen, i have stumbled into a video that no amount of question-mark terms can justify it..
> 
> ...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2011)

Colt Cabana is going to be at the Money in the Bank PPV. 

TNA.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

im still not touching allstars


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

urca said:


> but this is too much,i mean c'mon we are barely swallowing the-bitter-super-cena-orton-pill, now they wanna introduce a whole super roster to us?Gimme a break.


Yeah, just when I thought Superman Cena and Batman Orton were enough.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

urca said:


> all right i really am trying to imagine brock lesnar being in this game,i wonder how he would look
> i hope they dont give cena the Final atomic buster
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I don't expect it to be a ground breaking game and the over the top gimmicks do look cheesy. But I will reserve myself from disliking it until I see more info of it. 

inb4 LITTLE JIMMY 


Legend said:


> im still not touching allstars


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

And yet Miz > Barrett


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

From being the top heel of Raw to main eventing SUPERSTARS.

I am not okay with this.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2011)

The dude squashed a local job guy. Oh the humanity.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

Rumors are that Long Island Iced Z will be leading a stable soon, Bad News is that it may be with the tag champs


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2011)

For those of you who are interested.



> Caylee Turner, real name Christina Crawford who was part of the relaunched season of "Tough Enough" this past year, is now back with WWE in the Florida Championship Wrestling developmental territory. She had already been under a developmental deal before being let out of it to take part in the show. Her sister is WWE Diva Alicia Fox. This is also the same way the company handled things with the winner of the show Andy Leavine, who was also at one point under a developmental deal with WWE.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 11, 2011)

Speaking of FCW, here is Dean Ambrose's (formally known as Jon Moxley in Dragon Gate, EVOLVE & CZW) debut:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bFC4dwgzfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Oh, good lord... it's "In Your House" on steroids!!!!



dat gif 

repped..



Totitos said:


> I'm all open for new WWE game styles.
> 
> Many thought that WWE: All stars was gonna be shit before it came out and it  turned out to be fucking boss.
> 
> I know it seems very un-wrestling like but at least it's something refreshing and an alternative from the games that use the SVR engine.



i am open for a new style.. its just that this is pure shit judging from the trailer.. dammit, at least let them duke it in a ring instead of those poorly designed stages..



> Caylee Turner, real name Christina Crawford who was part of the relaunched season of "Tough Enough" this past year, is now back with WWE in the Florida Championship Wrestling developmental territory. She had already been under a developmental deal before being let out of it to take part in the show. Her sister is WWE Diva Alicia Fox. This is also the same way the company handled things with the winner of the show Andy Leavine, who was also at one point under a developmental deal with WWE.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter



so what about matt,luke,ivy,etc..?

they looked much better.. andy better start feuding already before losing steam..


----------



## Inugami (Jul 11, 2011)

Didn't know about that Moxley dude...good promo! how are his wrestling skills?

btw this one looks nice:


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> And yet Miz > Barrett



that's not fair Legend sensei  since he is THE MIZ and he's awesome 

and also good looking, just for the record  he looks like a dreamy college sorority hunk for us girls


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Speaking of FCW, here is Dean Ambrose's (formally known as Jon Moxley in Dragon Gate, EVOLVE & CZW) debut:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bFC4dwgzfY[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck year, here are some Moxley's promos that stick out in my mind.

Link removed

Link removed



Legend said:


> Rumors are that Long Island Iced Z will be leading a stable soon, Bad News is that it may be with the tag champs



I would have preferred an NWO style with the zack pack.

It would be something like this

[YOUTUBE]ZVmJcvF_YOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Speaking of FCW, here is Dean Ambrose's (formally known as Jon Moxley in Dragon Gate, EVOLVE & CZW) debut:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bFC4dwgzfY[/YOUTUBE]


Sounds good to me


BlueSky Rena said:


> that's not fair Legend sensei  since he is THE MIZ and he's awesome
> 
> and also good looking, just for the record  he looks like a dreamy college sorority hunk for us girls


Calm down hun


Totitos said:


> Fuck year, here are some Moxley's promos that stick out in my mind.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 11, 2011)

Well for The wrestler struck from the records forever he will live on forever in the syndication of malcom in the middle where in the opening credits you can see brett hart putting benoit in the sharpshooter.

As for the wwe expanding the types of videogames they license to me it would be way cooler to go a la mortal kombat and put some fatalities in it.  I know the prospect of ripping heath slaters head off or eviscerating rey mysterio would be enough to get me to shell out $50


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

i heard the ppv was good last night
couldn't find a stream lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2011)

Raiden said:


> i heard the ppv was good last night
> couldn't find a stream lol


Should've went to justin.tv as there were a shitload of 'em working there.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

whenever i go there, its crazy lag


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2011)

True, but that's mostly due to how many people are viewing the stream, isn't it?


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

or the uploader having shit stream


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 11, 2011)

Thoughts...
Joe shoulda killed him, i have grown weary of the bs involved with his booking. 
Williams vs new guy was a good match.  Whatever, that guy did hella well for that kinda pressure.
Comedy tag....was a comedy tag.  OJ got the asstasstic so he can't be in the tag match.  Also...sharkboy left I thought.
Ultimate X... Robbie sells like a hero, red like he's dying, shelley played it cool really well, shannon was just there for me and his big spot was dumb.
Fight for contract...amazing all around.  Zima was pretty cool and I felt almost a 'woli' vibe from the guy.  
RVD/Lynn...not impressed, shrug.
Title match...clusterfuck was awesome, Kendrick can do so much more though.  Glad he atleast won.  Average match.
ME; take note main events from other ppvs.  This is how it's done.  Despite having to follow ME tropes they could still do moves.  

8-9/10.  What?  2006 was a _good_ year.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Should've went to justin.tv as there were a shitload of 'em working there.



are you serious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2011)

just saw destinationX..

okayish PPV.. though the fatel 4 way stood out the most.. though i hated the fact that both tenay and borash called the PPV.. felt sleepy most of the time.. at least taz sells the product well.. taz carried tenay, this PPV proved it..


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Tenay has a great voice.
He always sounds energized. 
but meh i think you need more color commentary
maybe they should introduce someone else sit with taz and tenay regularly


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk Kiss my Ass club


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk went in again lol, RAW is so much more interesting when he is on the mic


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 11, 2011)

That's why Punk is the best


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 11, 2011)

"Change the belt cause it is ugly"

That line alone makes me wonder if vince is actually paying someone to listen to "Drunk jebus" and "fat Urkel"


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> "Change the belt cause it is ugly"
> 
> That line alone makes me wonder if vince is actually paying someone to listen to "Drunk jebus" and "fat Urkel"



I thought the same thing, these suggestions are like straight out of their videos from this last month.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

lol McIntyre, Ziggler, and Vickie talking about Vince.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeebus, it's Laycool II. Don't tell me I'll have to get back into the habit of changing the channel whenever Divas open their mouths.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

One of them fucked up their lines when they opened their mouth.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor, Bourne only getting to say one line...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Spiders?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

HOW IAM I SUPPOSE TO CARRY A BRIEF CASE YALL WHEN I GA
WHEN I GA
ACRHOPHOBIA

THERE BETTER NOT BE ANY SPIDERS ON THE LADDA THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

Good God oh mighty @ R Truth. "the grits gon hit the pan"


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

My God, Truth, just stop! My stomach can't take any more


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Why the hell would spiders be in the match?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Poor, Bourne only getting to say one line...



Better than the 0 A-Ri got


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

So Big Show must of took that 2 week break when he got "ran over" to film Burn Notice, legit, I love that show


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Right about now, I bet someone is photoshopping Truth into the cover of Eight Legged Freaks.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2011)

I missed the CM Punk Promo damn it...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

Based Alberto wrecking everybody's shit.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

The ending was pretty good.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2011)

What's going to suck is if Cena loses the belt only to regain it back in time for next year's wrestlemania.  Sucksssssss


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

I think drewmac just died.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 11, 2011)

That was funny, at first I thought Henry messed up when he fell down too. 

Still hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

That was hilarious. Mark just came out of friggin' nowhere.

"Damn, I didn't think this throoouuugh!"


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

Drew just fell off to the side and they didn't even note it  I hope that was planned, looked like Henry just couldn't stop to me.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

That was hardly a handicap match. 

It looked like Henry's big ass just jumped down there with them. Someone needs to make a gif of that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 11, 2011)

at ziggles hiding the whole match


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

YO, DID YOU SEE VINCE LOOK RIGHT AT THE DUDE WITH THE RYDER SIGN, POINT AND LAUGH?  Godlike.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

I may not like Vince, but the guy's got charisma


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Darc said:


> YO, DID YOU SEE VINCE LOOK RIGHT AT THE DUDE WITH THE RYDER SIGN, POINT AND LAUGH?  Godlike.


That was funny as hell.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Where is this going ?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is getting good real fast.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

inb4 Colt Cabanna trending worldwide in twitter again


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the weirdest erection....

"WE WANT ICE CREAM" clap clap clapclapclap

CM Punk calling Vince the biggest bully ever is weird considering he's in the wrestling business and has been for the longest.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 11, 2011)

C.m.Punk is gonna turn face after all of this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

lol PG ERA TV FOR THE WIN


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

THAT'S NOT PG VINNIE MAC.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk will kick Vince in the nuts and he'll like it. 

Punk pretty much owned Vince here.


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Killjoy alert


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

Colt Cabanna chants... this is glorious

EDIT:

and then cena came in...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena ruined it


----------



## Death Note (Jul 11, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ fuck you Cena.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena.....what is this.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

F--k "ruined it". This is still gold.


----------



## Darc (Jul 11, 2011)

Why are they trying to shit on the Rock so much? Fucking dumb lol.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena would come out and ruin this.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahahahaha! Thank you CM Punk.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 11, 2011)

NEW YORK YANKEES

_bitch-slap_


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

"You are the Yankees!"

-POW-

lol


----------



## Cooli (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena hits Punk cause he says he's good?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 11, 2011)

Deja vu


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2011)

CM PUNK GOD DAMN I DONT HAVE ENOUGH JIZZ FOR ALL YOUR PROMOS!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)

Does this mean we are not getting WWE ice cream anymore?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Cena hits Punk cause he says he's good?



He hit him cuz he called him a hypocrite. That bitch-slap made me laugh harder than it should've. 

This promo as a whole was soooo epic. I could go for some ice cream....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2011)

Dudes.....this is almost exactly like Rock/Cena....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk is awesome. damn He just rocked the houses.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Is Cena even a Sox fan to begin with?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena owes me an official wwe icecream sandwich


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2011)

BTW, WWE Ice Cream bars are trending.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Anything CM Punk says trends currently.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn, CM Punk really set everything straight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

"I am CM Punk. I am the voice of the voiceless." Epic. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think he wins the belt now just makes sense.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Is Cena even a Sox fan to begin with?



All the the team Punk mention are Cena's favorite teams.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

I find it sad that Cena is still getting boos... in Boston...as a face. I mean, damn, the man can't get big love in his own state. I wonder how he feels about that.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 11, 2011)

You know there's something wrong when the top face gets that reaction.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 11, 2011)

Remyx said:


> You know there's something wrong when the top face gets that reaction.



It will be glorious what Chi-town will do to Captain America this Sunday.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 11, 2011)

Best LOL with Cena not being able to take being called the yankees.  Was so fitting.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2011)

but lets face it, amongst the majority cena has been getting boos for years now.  But damn we all know he will win at the PPV but we also know things would be better and more interesting if punk were to win.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

Best promo that we'll likely ever see from this PG era WITHOUT the help of anyone from the Attitude Era or the Golden Age. I'd rather see shit that I'd actually pay to see on PPV other than watching R-Truth running around the ring worrying about a little child named Jimmy, but oh well


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Man where are the Gif's set with CM Punk trolling?lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> It will be glorious what Chi-town will do to Captain America this Sunday.



It'll be like One Night Stand, but with the vague smell of Deep Dish filling the air.

Man, I wish i had the money to get tickets to this thing. Aside from Punk & Cena, there are the MitB matches, Christian/Orton, Show/Henry, man it looks like it'll be a fantastic show.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk Raw Intro from tonight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKmN663IlrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena/Punk
Henry/Show
MITB Match

That is all


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

@Shadow: Thanks. I missed seeing this. Caught Raw 10 min late cuz I was walking home from a friend's house.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 11, 2011)

That was a very good promo by Punk. This is the first time in a while I'm actually excitied to see a PPV. Hope I'm not let down.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

La Parka in the WWE

Make it happen

AKA L.A. Park


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/Co_AC1CBv7I[/YOUTUBE]

Raw Ending Tonight! Anybody want to make gifs of CM PUnk mouthing off I want WWE ICe Cream Bars back


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Done watching the video. Class promo by CM Punk. Nice comments by Cena as well.

Cena sucks chants in Boston...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

You know something's wrong when you get booed in your home state

AND you're the poster child and top babyface for the company


----------



## Remyx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to this paper-view.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2011)

Full Ending Segment on Raw


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqXI7afhdN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2011)

It seem CM Punk hit Cena's Dad off air... I read that in one of the comment from a fan who was there. hmm


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You know something's wrong when you get booed in your home state
> 
> AND you're the poster child and top babyface for the company



He would've turned heel a LONG time ago but he can't because thousand of nosepicking brats will cry on youtube saying that Cena is a bad guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2011)

They should just do what everyone else did when Stone Cold went heel during WM17

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Done watching the video. Class promo by CM Punk. Nice comments by Cena as well.
> 
> Cena sucks chants in Boston...



Why the facepalm? Boston is historically one of the most antagonistic wrestling crowds in wrestling.

As for Cena ruining this segment... it's not exactly the proper wording. Maybe you could say he denigrated it a bit; his inherent banal brought things back to normalcy. He's a bit of a third wheel right now.



Kagekatsu said:


> Is Cena even a Sox fan to begin with?



Of course he is. No one from around here is allowed to like any other team. It's literally sacrilege.


I knew I should have gone to this one, even if I was going to have to overpay to sit in the upper section. 


As for WWF Ice Cream Bars... I'm not sure when they stopped producing them. I'm pretty Shadow and I are probably about the only two old enough to truly remember them. They were transcendent.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 12, 2011)

Jove said:


> Why the facepalm? Boston is historically one of the most antagonistic wrestling crowds in wrestling.



Perhaps this will allow you to understand:





			
				John Cena's Wikipedia Page said:
			
		

> Cena, who is of Irish and Italian descent was born April 23, 1977, in *West Newbury, Massachusetts,* the son of Carol and John Cena, Sr. He is the second eldest of five brothers ? Dan, Matt, Steve, and Sean. After graduating from Cushing Academy, Cena attended *Springfield College in Springfield, Massachusetts*.



Not even his home state likes him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago will eat Cena alive it's gonna be like ONS can't wait


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

THIS WILL BE THE MOST EPIC PPV IN RECENT MEMORY

we gotta get a great stream

and this is a better vid of the ending

[YOUTUBE]9c8c90BztBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> THIS WILL BE THE MOST EPIC PPV IN RECENT MEMORY
> 
> we gotta get a great stream
> 
> ...





I wanna see the in ring snow angles again


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

will you be able to watch the stream?


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2011)

Why not buy the PPV? 
Do it for CM Punk? :33


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

i lack the funds to do so


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2011)

Stark said:


> Perhaps this will allow you to understand:
> 
> Not even his home state likes him.



Yes, I know all that. I live here. I am one of those people in his home state that doesn't like him.

Boston has always been a tough crowd; Cena's been booed here by many for a long time now. This time it was pronounced.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 12, 2011)

The North-East crowds have always been smarky.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats true,  MiTB maybe the best ppv of the year


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

Did anyone else notice Cena's Boston accent came out tonight?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

Goddamn I hope he's alright.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2011)

"This microphone is power, this voice, this is power, in everybody else's hands it just a microphone" -CM Punk.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why not buy the PPV?
> Do it for CM Punk? :33



Because it's likely to turn out to be shitty in the end, just like it was last year when John Cena was the referee for Wade Barrett's math with Randy Orton for the WWE Championship. Remember the promo they had with Roddy Piper before the event? Didn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why not buy the PPV?
> Do it for CM Punk? :33



I pay 5 bucks to watch it at my nearest cinema.

Does that count?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Didn't we hate on cena for mocking that walk last week?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmm i want to like Cm Punk, but he keeps dissing The Rock, what do i do 





LMAO Rock is the greatest 

Also 



epic


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Didn't we hate on cena for mocking that walk last week?



Because when Punk did it, it was awesome. 



Legend said:


> Did anyone else notice Cena's Boston accent came out tonight?



Hahhaha, yeah. Here's the thing: you don't actually here that accent _in_ Boston as much as you'd think. Boston's a cosmopolitan college town; in fact, Cena's totally legit with this because towns like West Newbury are exactly where that accent lies.

Side note: New Englanders generally don't like Cena's character (or, at least, the vocal minority is very vocal here), but I think that we all take a little pride in the guy. we all understand he's good people and he's one of ours, as banal as he is.

Cena playing it up though was funny. If you look at that promo last night, you could interpret it as Cena's character crumbling in the chaos Punk has created, desperately trying anything (the accent, the herp-derp stuff, etc.) to maintain the status quo, as Punk is reveling in it all. Then the Yankee thing set him over the edge (which it should have). They could reimagine his character from this point.

Not that they'll go that way, you know, but for now it's fun to look at it that way.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> hmmmm i want to like Cm Punk, but he keeps dissing The Rock, what do i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rock's time is gone though, and CM Punk is actually a Rock fan IIRC. And he should diss the Rock, Punk is like the stone cole of this new era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk is like Stone Cold in that he wears a Stone Cold tshirt.


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2011)

Am I the only one that notice WWE have been using profanity more often ever since THE ROCK came back :>


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk.


CM Punk.


CM PUNK!


Just that. Respect.


Now i am waiting for the money in the bank event.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Goddamn I hope he's alright.



He's good. Word is he got pretty shook up, but no long-lasting injuries. Apparently, he hit a light fixture on the way down, which I'm assuming kinda "broke" his fall (in the same way that a glove "cushions" a punch in the face from the sound of it)? It was a miniscule piece of luck, but it was enough to keep it from turning severe. Drew managed to walk away on his own.



Totitos said:


> I pay 5 bucks to watch it at my nearest cinema.
> 
> Does that count?



Only if you get the IMAX 3D version 



Agmaster said:


> Didn't we hate on cena for mocking that walk last week?



And we're also currently hating on him for the mocking "I hate dis! I hate dat!" voice, somehow conveniently forgetting Dwayne's "U can't shee me! Peek-a-boo!"

Eh, but like Jove said, unlike either, Punk _is_ awesome enough get away with it. This is a man that made snow angels look cool.


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk's mic skills, will always be one of the best (if not the best), in the current generation of WWE.


And yeah, 'I hate dis, i hate dat' comment was so unfunny.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Am I the only one that notice WWE have been using profanity more often ever since THE ROCK came back :>


No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Snow angels only got a pass from me because it was referencing something he did in roh.  The best part was asking for an apology, and....yankees.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2011)

I especially love how efficient this all is. 

Setting up the monthly PPV, this has the vague feel of an old territorial program setting up the monthly supercard.

But it's also retro WWE style booking, the kind they do when they actually put some foresight into things. Punk's set up for a hot match with Cena this month, but now there's intrigue for Punk's Wrestlemania match. This could be the nascent stages of a pretty big WM program for Punk. Maybe Triple H?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Punk's mic skills, will always be one of the best (if not the best), in the current generation of WWE.




epic truth


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

im thinking we'll get a double face heel turn


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> im thinking we'll get a double face heel turn



The WWE creative cannot handle so much WIN  L sensei


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

we can hope, it looks like punk is having that effect on cena breaking down everything he stands for


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> we can hope, it looks like punk is having that effect on cena breaking down everything he stands for



I hope so  could be original story 

If CM Punk Wins title and stays in the WWE (/or leave but wins title) I'll cosplay as a WWE diva


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2011)

2009 - Legacy 
2010 - Nexus 
2011 - CM Punk 
2012 - Don't disappointed me WWE!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2011)

Legacy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2011)

This from

Where is it


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He's good. Word is he got pretty shook up, but no long-lasting injuries. Apparently, he hit a light fixture on the way down, which I'm assuming kinda "broke" his fall (in the same way that a glove "cushions" a punch in the face from the sound of it)? It was a miniscule piece of luck, but it was enough to keep it from turning severe. Drew managed to walk away on his own.


That's a big relief to hear. 



> Only if you get the IMAX 3D version



I'll be sure to bring my own personal 3D glasses.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This from
> 
> Where is it



[YOUTUBE]ZuRjgE19HfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2011)

NICE FOHAWK YOU HOMO

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Legacy?



Legacy was awesome


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2011)

'You are the one who bought an additional camera to come to my show! Shut up!'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2011)

punk does it again 

i liked the awkward silence after cena's "funny" voice 



Totitos said:


> I pay 5 bucks to watch it at my nearest cinema.
> 
> Does that count?



saves gif  



Masterpiece said:


> Am I the only one that notice WWE have been using profanity more often ever since THE ROCK came back :>



not just that.. kelly kelly wore something a bit more tight and cotton/polyester.. showed a lot of her *shrugs* ass..

i think we're going back.. not PG.. but maybe along the lines of 2008 or something.. 



Jove said:


> I especially love how efficient this all is.
> 
> Setting up the monthly PPV, this has the vague feel of an old territorial program setting up the monthly supercard.
> 
> But it's also retro WWE style booking, the kind they do when they actually put some foresight into things. Punk's set up for a hot match with Cena this month, but now there's intrigue for Punk's Wrestlemania match. This could be the nascent stages of a pretty big WM program for Punk. *Maybe Triple H*?



too good.. wont happen.. trips is "eternal face" mode since he's close to retiring...

however, we might get Taker or Jericho if we're lucky.. 



BlueSky Rena said:


> I hope so  could be original story
> 
> If CM Punk Wins title and stays in the WWE (/or leave but wins title) I'll cosplay as a WWE diva



cosplay as sable in that bikini match at judgement day..


----------



## Darc (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah Kelly Kelly was showing off a lot, I was pretty damn surprised they let her out in that


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Victoria >>> Sable


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

Whenever someone mentions Sable, this pops into my head.

[YOUTUBE]7uymZN6zjsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 12, 2011)

Kind of feel bad for Cena.  If the match @ MITB is stellar people will say it was all punk and if it sucks dick they will blame Cena.  Personally I would Give Vince $50 if the Dr. of Thugonomics came back with some reebok pumps and ditched the 5 knuckle shuffle for one match and CM Punk and him finish the match falling from a pepsi machine 

@Jove I am old enough to remember the icecream sandwiches along with the saturday morning cartoon


----------



## Darc (Jul 12, 2011)

That guy Jim is so funny, the real talk


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Kind of feel bad for Cena.  If the match @ MITB is stellar people will say it was all punk and if it sucks dick they will blame Cena.



But, that's normally how it goes, isn't it?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2011)

Jim is hilarious
But he is friggin nuts lol.

Foley may be at MITB btw.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 12, 2011)

Darc said:


> Yeah Kelly Kelly was showing off a lot, I was pretty damn surprised they let her out in that



Yes that actually made me interested in watching all....her match I usually change channel when divas get the spotlight 

Btw someone has that wallpaper in were Punk is watching the crowd, you can only see his back on it... is pretty cool I can't find it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 12, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Kind of feel bad for Cena.  If the match @ MITB is stellar people will say it was all punk and if it sucks dick they will blame Cena.



Those people are idiots though



> @__PC__ how good is @CMPunk? He is on the verge of one hell of a ride. Great in ring talent, great promo. I smell money with this guy.



Stone Cold knows what's up


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2011)

hehehehehe I made this just for shits and giggles lol hehehehe


----------



## Remyx (Jul 12, 2011)

**


----------



## Death Note (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2011)

lol.

Generation Me gone from TNA btw gais.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

i heard.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2011)

They weren't happy with not being in the ring off television or something. 
Sad.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Woi appeared yet again in Superstars this week and defeated Trent Barretta.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this some sort of setup to make him look irrelevant and later win the briefcase as a surprise?


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2011)

No, because Cody will win  Wade would be cool too :>


----------



## Death Note (Jul 13, 2011)

Wade wins MITB, cashes it in on a winning Punk, wins the championship all in one motion while saying 'Payback's a bitch.'

Or was it you can only cash in for your respective brand? Shit.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)

The briefcases are brand-exclusive. The Wrestlemania's briefcase was the only one that didn't have that limit.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Im calling it now........Vince screws Cena........Punk is happy nevertheless......Miz cashes in and hugs and kisses from Vince and Miz.  AWESOME lol


----------



## Inugami (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah Wade isn't being booked strong enough to get it (and that sucks) also hes going for the SM briefcase and Miz feud with Cena is pretty much finished, ADR looks like gonna cash it on Punk getting good heath, because being Chicago if he took it from Cena gonna get pops xD. 

And in the next Raw he can troll Cena saying thanks to him he didn't get fired.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Nah Wade isn't being booked strong enough to get it (and that sucks) also hes going for the SM briefcase and Miz feud with Cena is pretty much finished


Well, Swaggie jobbed to Santino before WM XXVI and went on to be mr. money in the bank........but we all know how that turned out in the end.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 13, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Well, Swaggie jobbed to Santino before WM XXVI and went on to be mr. money in the bank........but we all know how that turned out in the end.



Yes it could happen but it seems less likely to me, I think Sheamus gonna get it and that sucks because I'm not fan of the fella.

Btw I want Wade to get it but he doesn't have any moment unlike del Rio that looked like a real threat in this past Raw.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)

*SD! Spoilers "TODAY IS TUESDAY"*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1. Ezekiel Jackson defeated Ted DiBiase to retain the Intercontinental Title. The end came when DiBiase went for Dream Street, which Zeke turned into the Torture Rack for the submission win.
> 
> Backstage, Ted DiBiase was looking disappointed. Cody entered and handed him the paper bag. He said he would give him one more chance, but if he loses again he will personally come to the ring and put the bag over his head.
> 
> ...







.     .     .



Inugami said:


> Yes it could happen but it seems less likely to me, I think Sheamus gonna get it and that sucks because I'm not fan of the fella.
> 
> Btw I want Wade to get it but he doesn't have any moment unlike del Rio that looked like a real threat in this past Raw.


Sheamus doesn't need the briefcase since he's a two time wwe champion and is credible enough to enter the main event at any time.

It's too soon for Sin Cara.

Slater & Gabriel are going for the bumps.

The most likely picks are either Cody or Woi. 

If Dickbutt wins, which is unlikely, I will mark out almost as hard as Christian going over at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, it's been a long, long few days here and I should probably be asleep right since I'm running on barely an hour of sleep from playing NCAA '12 and having to get up at 5 in the morning, but fuck it...

Quick-n-dirty thoughts on SD:

- Opening promo with the MITB participants was a mixed bag. Cody was great, but Bryan and Barrett got cut-off before actually going anywhere. How funny was it that Kane was the first guy to really bail out of the ring when Sheamus came in with the chair? 

- Really loved Sheamus's promo and subsequent snapping and throwing of the chair at Christian. Dude's the un-sung MVP of the show so far this year since coming over. He's gonna be a damn good face when he finally turns, at least IMHO.

- Rhodes/DiBiase vs. Bryan/Jackson was pretty nifty. Also, I have to say that I'm shocked at how much better DiBiase's been the past couple of months. Sure, he's been working with one of the best guys on the roster in Bryan, but it really does seem like the light's started coming on for him. If the WWE handles this correctly, when he turns face on Cody, it could be really good.

- Also, the banter between Cole and Booker's gotten a lot better over the past few weeks and sounds a lot less forced, but Vince really needs to let it happen more naturally instead of having Cole shoehorn shit in there to get it all going and distract from the matches.

- I see nothing out of Jinder Mahal that makes me think he's any good yet. Even when beating up on jobbers, you gotta show _something_, ya know?

- Sure, it'll be an unpopular opinion, but the Mark Henry stuff has simply been the best thing going in the WWE for me. His current run should be put on DVD along with the best stuff of guys like Vader, Hansen, Sid(promos and mannerisms), and Big Show and shown to ALL prospective big men wanting to break into the business to show them how to pull off having a menacing big man aura.

- That Smurfs movie looks like it would HAUNT MY FUCKING DREAMS.

- AJ/Tamina was serviceable. Still don't understand why Tamina magically turned heel after getting drafted to SD, but whatever. Cole seemingly shoehorned another talking point(AJ being mentored by Nattie and bringing up the Harts) to banter with Book and Josh, but actually gave a reason because of Bret putting him Sharpshooter and still being bitter over it. That's a lot better than arguing over random ssilly shit not associated with the match.

- Love that Henry's got a customized entrance graphic now since it was about fucking time. He and Kane actually had a decent match and Kane changing his usual M.O. a bit by going after Mark right when the bell rings because he knows how dangerous and strong the dude is. Charles Robinson's reaction to Kane hitting the big boot was funny as hell.

- Randy Orton promo was another Randy Orton promo. 

- Kidd/Sin Cara was decent. I'm just wondering when they're gonna do something with the guy other than having him treading water like he has been since debuting.

- Matt Striker still sucks dick. Just thought that needed to be stated.

- Usos/Slater & Gabriel(they really need a name) was pretty good. Love the haka the Usos have started doing for their entrance. It can't be said enough of how much of an awesome stooge Slater is in the ring. Get the tag belts off of those Nexus bums and let these two feud over 'em.

- I have a feeling this stuff with Johnny Curtis will never end.

- Sheamus/Orton was good, but they've done this match like 10 times already on both RAW and SD. Orton is just so damn unlikeable as a face, yet he's so damn over.

Decent show overall with a couple of decent-to-pretty good matches, but the whole brand feels like it's stuck in neutral especially given what's happening on RAW.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 13, 2011)

> Sure, it'll be an unpopular opinion, but the Mark Henry stuff has simply been the best thing going in the WWE for me. His current run should be put on DVD along with the best stuff of guys like Vader, Hansen, Sid(promos and mannerisms), and Big Show and shown to ALL prospective big men wanting to break into the business to show them how to pull off having a menacing big man aura.



On sheer intimidation alone, he probably ranks with Punk, Truth and Rhodes for one of the top heels at this moment.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd honestly put him above all of them.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark Henry's been a main-event waiting to happen since his epic run on the ECW brand in 2008. Every time the guy has been given the ball since then (which hasn't been often) the dude has been A). Hugely over (no hyperbole) and B). Pretty freaking solid. It's only now that he's really being able to flesh out a character, though. Of course, typical IWC drones would never accept the guy due to his size, but what the hell do they really know anyway? 

It took him about 10-15 years to finally come around as a talent, but the dude has kicked ass once he finally did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

now that i think about it.. Henry should feud Orton 

only choice other than sheamus and wade.. which both have been done before 



Raiden said:


> lol.
> 
> Generation Me gone from TNA btw gais.



wait what? 
how dumb can you get?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't be surprised if Cara wins

He's HHH's pride and joy


----------



## Inugami (Jul 13, 2011)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I'm tired of that clown a third reign this soon would make me stop watching SD.



Darth Sidious said:


> Don't be surprised if Cara wins
> 
> He's HHH's pride and joy



It would be too soon he still has problems adapting to the WWE style, but again he made his gym friend Sheamus have two frigging reigns on RAW


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Going for either Kofi or Del Rio at MITB


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Im calling it now........Vince screws Cena........Punk is happy nevertheless......Miz cashes in and hugs and kisses from Vince and Miz.  AWESOME lol



But only wins via countout.  Punk basically takes the title and walks out.  Punk loses but retains in such a way showing him walking out with the belt.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> now that i think about it.. Henry should feud Orton
> 
> only choice other than sheamus and wade.. which both have been done before


I agree wholeheartedly.



> wait what?
> how dumb can you get?


I guess they're just tired of spinning their wheels in TNA. It's not like they're getting paid a whole lot and are walking away from a lot of money.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Nah Wade isn't being booked strong enough to get it (and that sucks) also hes going for the SM briefcase and Miz feud with Cena is pretty much finished, ADR looks like gonna cash it on Punk getting good heath, because being Chicago if he took it from Cena gonna get pops xD.
> 
> And in the next Raw he can troll Cena saying thanks to him he didn't get fired.



Yeah I can see this happening more and more likely.  Although Corporate Miz would be pure trolololololololol


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> I guess they're just tired of spinning their wheels in TNA. It's not like they're getting paid a whole lot and are walking away from a lot of money.



Yeah, they weren't on house shows and were "only on three tours this year."


Tremendous talents lost for no reason.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eh, they aren't some huge loss.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 13, 2011)

The Rock responds to Cena!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.



i also like how show's making him look good.. this has to be show's best work in a long time.. 



> I guess they're just tired of spinning their wheels in TNA. It's not like they're getting paid a whole lot and are walking away from a lot of money.



i was talking about TNA's dumbness.. really.. they're aren't top draw nor amazing talents, but they're one the few guys that put entertaining matches for TNA.. eh, i know its a long shot.. but hopefully E signs them.. since E's short on tag teams and stuff.. they could call them team extreme


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, they aren't some huge loss.



Huge names no.
But I thnk they were a solid tag team.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2011)

"I'm here everybody I'm here, Rocks not here!"
"Shut Up!"

LOLOLOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2011)

Generation Me is the shittiest form of ballet wrestling on the planet. Good riddance to two 140 lbs dudes doing rhythmic gymnastics in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)

GenMe goes out
Kid Kash goes in

seems like a fair trade to me

BUILDING NEW STARS


----------



## Remyx (Jul 13, 2011)

"Please, liek me!!" 

"Shut your bitch ass up!"



Cena doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2011)

Kid Kash is about 1000000000000000000000x a better wrestler than either member of GenMe will ever be.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The Rock responds to Cena!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kid Kash is about 1000000000000000000000x a better wrestler than either member of GenMe will ever be.


Very much THIS.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 13, 2011)

"The last time they saw pie was when they were leaving their mom's birth canal"


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Made it about a minute in and then dozed off from hearing the typical shitty Rock promo once again.



How dare you!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2011)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Bleh those are mega cheesy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The Rock responds to Cena!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 13, 2011)

Cena should know Glaad gives you a pass if you played a gay man in a movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

- CM Punk wrote the following on his Twitter regarding Rock's response to Cena: "@TheRock: WWE Universe/Team Bring It - John Cena runs his mouth (again). I answer.  VIA SATELLITE."


OH MY LORD 

i wonder if punk will get to be a special guest referee or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

A research group is holding invited focus groups in New York City asking men and women from 18-54 who are WWE fans or former WWE fans to talk about the WWE product including what they like and why they've stopped watching if they are lapsed fans.

The groups are an attempt by the company to figure out ways to bring fans back and identify problems in the way the current product is promoted and marketed.


wait what?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> A research group is holding invited focus groups in New York City asking men and women from 18-54 who are WWE fans or former WWE fans to talk about the WWE product including what they like and why they've stopped watching if they are lapsed fans.
> 
> The groups are an attempt by the company to figure out ways to bring fans back and identify problems in the way the current product is promoted and marketed.
> 
> ...



Males 18-54

TURN EVERYONE HEEL, MORE BLOOD, GET ALL THE DIVAS NAKED

Females 18-54

TURN EVERYONE FACE, LESS VIOLENCE, GET JOHN CENA AND RANDY ORTON NAKED


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2011)

^ lmao

and rocky vs cena is starting to be something good again


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> A research group is holding invited focus groups in New York City asking men and women from 18-54 who are WWE fans or former WWE fans to talk about the WWE product including what they like and why they've stopped watching if they are lapsed fans.
> 
> The groups are an attempt by the company to figure out ways to bring fans back and identify problems in the way the current product is promoted and marketed.
> 
> ...



Ah, WCW did this a while back.
As did TNA I think last year.

'tis a good idea. I hope someone calls for allowing the wrestlers have more input in designing their own characters and storylines. And not just the usual, "GIVE US BACK THE DAMN ATTITUDE ERA."


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2011)

at least they're listening


----------



## Cash (Jul 13, 2011)

Rock responds to Cena's Australia rant. 



Edit: oh someone posted it already. Youtube too. Wish I saw it first lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Males 18-54
> 
> TURN EVERYONE HEEL, MORE BLOOD, GET ALL THE DIVAS NAKED
> 
> ...



That thing that Khris posted actually sounded like a pretty good idea by E... then I read Totitos's post.

It depresses me that that is most likely what's gonna go down. I'd like to be optimistic about it. Who knows, maybe some good stuff like "Use more variety in the talent", "Make Smackdown live" or "Bring the other titles to a higher level of significance" will get mentioned. Really though... eh. Just gonna hope for the best, expect the worst and prepare for nothing at to actually happen because of the extremities.


@Rocky's Video: Rock is full of hot air and _poor_ impersonations (hey, kinda like that one guy on Monday! Y'know, the guy with the red shirt ) in the video. Still, ya gotta admit, he does make a couple good points. Hey, he doesn't work there full time anymore. Doesn't change the fact that he lied/is lying, but he isn't under that much of an obligation to be in arenas. Also, no matter how dedicated Cena is, that dedication ain't gonna get him s--t with the fans that he works so hard for cuz, hey, WWE fans. Boos in his own home town. Showing up to a spectator sport is almost pointless when nobody likes you. Chuckled 1 or 2 times.

Rock mocking Cena fans though... way to go, man. You're doing my nostalgia so much justice, Dwayne 

@Tweets: Cena's starting to sound like a parrot, though the GLAAD and Mad Money comments were pretty funny.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 13, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The Rock responds to Cena!!!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Cena just needs to stop really.    It's like pathetic what he is doing on live events to end the show is right.  You Thank The people and GTFO.  You don't mock somebody who isnt there.  Yeah we get it Rock does not show up.   Get over it. Jabroni


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> How dare you!


Read the custom title, ho. 




Khris said:


> here is what i read..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Cena just needs to stop really.    It's like pathetic what he is doing on live events to end the show is right.  You Thank The people and GTFO.  You don't mock somebody who isnt there.  Yeah we get it Rock does not show up.   Get over it. Jabroni


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Favorite Rock Quotes from the Video ___________


GOGOOGOGOGOGOOGOGO

Mine is:  Sliding in those Jean Shorts that nobody has worn since 1992, but it's alright
LMAO

Edit:

WOW DEDICATION


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

HUSTLE LOYALTY RESPECT WHAT YOU NEED IN LIFE


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> HUSTLE LOYALTY RESPECT WHAT YOU NEED IN LIFE


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Rocky gives us fans too much credit. He assumes the fans were smart enough to see how phony he was all the way back during his Thuganomics days, but that's when the fans loved him. Hell, they want him to go _back_ to those days.

We're not the eagle-eyes you think we are, Rock. We're just embarrassingly fickle


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



trolol'd


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Even Cena wasn't impressed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

WAAAA I WAS PART OF THE ATTITUDE ERA WAAA IM THE BEST

Recycling Billy Gunn and calling internet fans nerds is embarrassing, Rock's promo was terrible.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Even Cena wasn't impressed.




Savage was, however.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> WAAAA I WAS PART OF THE ATTITUDE ERA WAAA IM THE BEST
> 
> Recycling Billy Gunn and calling internet fans nerds is embarrassing, Rock's promo was terrible.



I wouldn't call it _terrible_. He was right about not being obligated to be at the airings every week. But yeah, not deserving of the ball tongue-ing he's getting for making it.

But hey, he's the Rock. He was from AA, ergo, he can do or say no wrong.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> WAAAA I WAS PART OF THE ATTITUDE ERA WAAA IM THE BEST
> 
> Recycling Billy Gunn and calling internet fans nerds is embarrassing, Rock's promo was terrible.



whatever it takes to make u feel better Fruity pebble, Rock will always be god compared to Cena , best Promo WWE has seen all year


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought it was good. He had a pretty decent argument to every point Cena tried to make. Who pretty much said the same thing anyway. If anything we just got more out of The Rock who would just hurl insults at him on Raw. Rock actually made some points.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn it.......i love Randy too much to go against him.  This is not the END lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> I thought it was good. He had a pretty decent argument to every point Cena tried to make. Who pretty much said the same thing anyway. If anything we just got more out of The Rock who would just hurl insults at him on Raw. Rock actually made some points.



Some real facts, not the make believe bullshit Cena Spews, crazy how he an Beiber have the same fanbase


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Rock said it best....... PHONY.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> whatever it takes to make u feel better Fruity pebble, Rock will always be god compared to Cena , *best Promo WWE has seen all year*





Orton's not the only one that's not amused by your shenanigans, dude.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> at least they're listening


They will take em' in consideration. 


shyakugaun said:


> whatever it takes to make u feel better Fruity pebble, Rock will always be god compared to Cena , *best Promo WWE has seen all year *


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Ain't even, but hey...


Hataz gonna hate


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

I enjoyed that vid


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

Bah. Fire away, IMO.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

millions of buys


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> millions of buys



The GTS could backfire on him.


----------



## Remyx (Jul 14, 2011)

Bet that sofa could wrestle better than Cena.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Bet that sofa could wrestle better than Cena.



I dunno, it looks about as stiff as a bull that's been asleep for 7 years. :ho


----------



## Darc (Jul 14, 2011)

Rock promo was awesome and everything he said was right, Cena talks out his ass too much. Looking forward to the Rock popping up sooner rather then later.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Nah, that'd ruin the hype. Sure, Rock could come and actually refute Cena's main argument instead of tiptoeing around it, but what do they do next? Trade trash talk? They're doing that just fine currently. Fight? Then we'd have nothing to look forward to.

Seeing the fireworks is more than enough for now.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> A research group is holding invited focus groups in New York City asking men and women from 18-54 who are WWE fans or former WWE fans to talk about the WWE product including what they like and why they've stopped watching if they are lapsed fans.
> 
> The groups are an attempt by the company to figure out ways to bring fans back and identify problems in the way the current product is promoted and marketed.
> 
> ...



Just read that on wrestlinginc :rofl they gonna do a research group on 18-54 fans, asking why the left a PG-13 Product  ?

Well, the good news is that they care enough to try and find ways of bringing the adult (18+) fans back to the viewing screen. Storylines like Punk's is what I'm sure all wanna see back in the WWE wrestling scene.

And why no one said anything about the Rock's awesome wonderwoman joke is out of my logic. it was THE BEST part of the vid


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Bet that sofa could wrestle better than Cena.





hell my thumb wrestles better than Cena


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

The rock will be back at Survivor Series, he said where he had his 1st match which was survivor series at MSG, where will Survivor Series be this year, MSG


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

The 15th anniversary of his debut as Rocky Maivia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys outside of CM Punk/Rock/Cena/Vince....what else is even going on? I mean really...


----------



## Darc (Jul 14, 2011)

So Cena confirmed to be back by SS if he's fired?


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

he'll be back monday


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> So Cena confirmed to be back by SS if he's fired?



Maybe it'll be a Punk VS Rock at SS (for the world title)...Rock wins...Cena dance with the stars (since Punk made him retire after MITB)...and than returns at Mania for the main event, while Punk who won the Rumble...beats Jericho that also returned for the world heavywight belt......

A girl could dream now, can't she


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

A fool's dream....a fools...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Guys outside of CM Punk/Rock/Cena/Vince....what else is even going on? I mean really...



Come on man, there's _some_ decent stuff. 

There's Mark Henry currently wreckin' fools. He's got a good fued goin' with Show. Then there's Orton/Christian. Admittedly, the rivalry's gotten stale at this point, but if this (hopefully) last match at MitB is as good as their others, I'm looking forward to it. Miz and A-Ri are still pissed at each other.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> A fool's dream....a fools...



Yeah I figured this much


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Shirker believe me I am trying to keep an open mind about this whole thing...but after the Cena/Rock debacle my optimism has shrunk and I can not totally buy into CM Punk angle as awesome as it has been.



BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah I figured this much



Never give up the dream though....would be awesome if it happened.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Heh, heh
I get what you mean.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Never give up the dream though....would be awesome if it happened.




I wanna job @WWE Creative  will have lot's to fix. and many starts to push to main event 

First thing I would do is bring the glory of the intercontinental title back to mainstream  

back to such classy days - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJC8ZJsDd5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyuui would do great


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Kyuui would do great





I'll write myself as a Diva that needs to be saved by a knight of justice, thus, bringing Jericho back to the WWE and have an ON/OFF camera relationship with him pek that will bring the rating


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Damn it.......i love Randy too much to go against him.  This is not the END lol


Don't front, you already know it's over. 





Shirker said:


> Orton's not the only one that's not amused by your shenanigans, dude.



I thought you guys already knew better than to feed the simple-minded trolls. 




Shirker said:


> There are more here than you think, they just tend not to yell as loud.


*AHEM*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5IMOUFMGQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WWE production guys do it again.



They always do.

The only part of the company that's _consistently_ good. They make poor feuds look epic, kinda like what the Toonami promo team did to some of the shows on their block.

I do wish they'd make more highlight reels at the end of PPVs though. They were always the icing on the cake. Do they at least do it for WM anymore, cuz I don't remember seeing one this past WM.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I thought you guys already knew better than to feed the simple-minded trolls.



Sometimes ya gotta try'n set 'em straight. I'm an optimist that believes everyone can be taught 




> *AHEM*



Of course, how could I forget 
There are exceptions to every rule, after all


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> back to such classy days - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJC8ZJsDd5c[/YOUTUBE]


"Classy days" and WM 9 is one hell of an oxymoron.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah WM9 is one of the top 5 worst Mania's ever


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

For me, WrestleMania 9 might be THE worst Mania ever. WM 22 and 25 are probably the worst during Cena's era.

Can't say I was into WM 15 either, but uh-oh, it was in the Attitude era.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Read the custom title, ho.






*Spoiler*: __ 




really though.. rock's promos are shit? bitch please 






Shirker said:


> That thing that Khris posted actually sounded like a pretty good idea by E... then I read Totitos's post.
> 
> It depresses me that that is most likely what's gonna go down. I'd like to be optimistic about it. Who knows, maybe some good stuff like "Use more variety in the talent", "Make Smackdown live" or "Bring the other titles to a higher level of significance" will get mentioned. Really though... eh. Just gonna hope for the best, expect the worst and prepare for nothing at to actually happen because of the extremities.
> 
> ...



eh.. there were some fresh shots here and there though.. i liked cena's tweets.. the "via satilite" shot maybe repetitive but atleast its a strong one.. and makes the most sense.. even if the rock addressed it..  

one thing is funny though.. the stone cold of this era(punk) is appreciated by the real one.. and the rock of this era is feuding with dwayne.. funny stuff XD



Cash said:


> I thought it was good. He had a pretty decent argument to every point Cena tried to make. Who pretty much said the same thing anyway. If anything we just got more out of The Rock who would just hurl insults at him on Raw. Rock actually made some points.



i agree with this... this was actually one his best promos this year.. he made a lot of sense.. he even rubbed cena's era which is a cool shot at cena.. there was some funny moments as well.. good promo.. trolls be trolling..



Shirker said:


> Rocky gives us fans too much credit. He assumes the fans were smart enough to see how phony he was all the way back during his Thuganomics days, but that's when the fans loved him. Hell, they want him to go _back_ to those days.
> 
> We're not the eagle-eyes you think we are, Rock. We're just embarrassingly fickle



eh.. thats the best he could give us really.. i don't think he can say the "he's been shoved down the fans throats,etc.." still though.. thats the best shot he could fire at cena without breaking kayfabe.. 


i crack up every time i see this 



Darc said:


> Rock promo was awesome and everything he said was right, Cena talks out his ass too much. Looking forward to the Rock popping up sooner rather then later.



cena's made some great points as well.. he should go the "Attitude era was violent crap mixed with hookers" route


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Aittitude Era was the best era. Come at me, hoes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2011)

thats subjective like everything else in wrestling 


i honestly enjoyed it the most.. but maybe because i was a kid.. and blood and fake tits turned me on back then..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats subjective like everything else in wrestling
> 
> 
> *i honestly enjoyed it the most.. but maybe because i was a kid.. and blood and fake tits turned me on back then..*



Thus why it is the best era for any reasonably unreasonable fan...like me.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2011)

Read a interesting but sad article :[

"CM Punk turned the wrestling world on its ear with his brilliant worked-shoot promo on Raw two weeks ago, but while wrestling websites and social media outlets have been buzzing, viewers for Raw have been bailing.

Last week’s lowly 2.4 rating (3.7 million viewers) for Raw was explained away by the fact that it aired on July 4. However, this past Monday’s show only did a 2.9 (4.3 million viewers), which is a disappointment no matter how you look at it.
That’s a significant decline from the June 27 show (the night Punk cut his much-talked about promo), which did a 3.1 rating and 4.9 million viewers. The special three-hour episodes the previous two weeks each did 3.1 ratings and 4.5 million viewers, while the June 6 Raw did a 3.2 and 5 million viewers.

The numbers seem to indicate that the Punk angle, which is geared toward hardcore fans, is not resonating with the masses. Either that or casual wrestling fans would rather watch the sluggers on Home Run Derby than the bruisers on Raw.

I think a lot of people in the wrestling community (including me) have been thinking that Sunday’s Money in the Bank pay-per-view – which is headlined by WWE champion John Cena’s title defense against Punk in what is being billed as Punk’s last night with the company – is going to do a better-than-usual buy rate, and it still may, but the ratings dip suggests otherwise.

That would be unfortunate, because it would send a message to WWE decision-makers that “insider” angles such as this one aren’t good for business. It also would give some ammunition to the Punk detractors in the company who don’t think that he’s a draw."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Or...OR it could be the fact that besides that angle there is absolutely no other interesting angle going on in either smackdown or raw. I once again must say while this angle has certainly been interesting, everything else has been the usual crap. I thought this would be painfully obvious. Big Show and Mark Henry should have been done 12 years ago. Orton and Christian has ran it's course. Then after those...nothing what so ever.

They dumped all of their eggs into one basket. Rock's shoot on Cena was dead on about him as much as I like Cena.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2011)

posting to say im rooting for Wade and CM PUnk


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Or...OR it could be the fact that besides that angle there is absolutely no other interesting angle going on in either smackdown or raw. I once again must say while this angle has certainly been interesting, everything else has been the usual crap. I thought this would be painfully obvious. Big Show and Mark Henry should have been done 12 years ago. Orton and Christian has ran it's course. Then after those...nothing what so ever.
> 
> They dumped all of their eggs into one basket. Rock's shoot on Cena was dead on about him as much as I like Cena.



R-truth has been good 

Though to counter this point. What else was happening in the WWE when Austin was feuding with McMahon ~_~? The WWE was even more top heavy back then, at least now they have mid card talent that can wrestle.


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2011)

I.W.C.                ?


Edit: Internet Wrestling Community. derp


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

If anything, the mid card wrestlers have been overshining the main event wrestlers for some time now, barring the main event matches at the upcoming MITB. And yes, The Attitude Era IS the best era


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2011)

Ouch! now we got the IWC acronym D:

Attitude era was okay I still dig more the ruthless aggression era.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh look aids in the title : /.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 14, 2011)

its like this,

80s era>>>early 90s>>>>ruthless aggression era>>>attitude era>>>>>>>>>>new generation era>>>>>>>Cena era.

Though in an unbiased opinion new generation was the worst era for the WWE. It didn't have a top draw and the roster was the goofiest, lamest group of wrestlers i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2011)

I say we kill Jove .


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

*cheers new name*  FUck the AE!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

Changing the title is my expression of affection. Sure, there may be some loathsome post-web 2.0 realist-populist claptrap in this thread... but it's still a home.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Until the NBA season starts again.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

What's real sports?


----------



## Darc (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW @ title change, I could not find the thread and ended up searching my recent posts to locate it 

AE was he best imo, it certain seemed to draw more people in and make WWF more of a word of mouth thing, that's how I got into it heavy despite watching it on and off since the 1997.

What year was the ruthless aggression era?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

*Meanwhile at MARVEL*



WWWYKI!


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 14, 2011)

AE had APA, Beniot, Y2J, Eddie, Dudleys, E&C, Foley, 00 Triple H, Taker, Kane, Angle, Austin and Rock.

Compared to Cena era's Cena, Orton, Edge, Miz, Punk, Sheamus, Triple H, Taker, Y2J, Nexus, Barrett, Kofi, Ziggler, Morrison, Show, Kane and Mysterio.

It beats this era's roster so bad its depressing.




Darc said:


> What year was the ruthless aggression era?



2002-2005


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, the new title for this thread is the funniest thing I've seen all day 



Inugami said:


> Ouch! now we got the IWC acronym D:
> 
> Attitude era was okay I still dig more the ruthless aggression era more.



Yeah, me too. It's what got me back into watching wrestling after I quit it for a bit. But nobody talks about that era much


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2011)

new generation era?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

New Generation was fucking awesome.

The Million Dollar Corporation may have been the lamest heel stable of all-time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

Having lived through the relevant ones:

Mid Hogan Era ('86-'89) stands tall for me. Not merely because it is what I grew up on (if that were the sole criterion the Attitude Era would be streets ahead), but because impartially it is the deepest era. Having now fully raided the territorial rosters, there were interesting and deep main event, secondary title, and tag team scenes.

Attitude Era comes next, so long as we include 1997 in it's entirety. If you start the Attitude Era from WM14, then it takes a severe hit. Even so, I'd place it above RA because while the AE had some dreadfully awful material, it's highs were transcendent (until they became unbearable). I'll always take inconsistent-with-greater-peaks over the converse.

Ruthless Aggression wasn't as captivating as AE, but was equally diverse and contained some of my most fondly recalled matches. It was an excellent transitory period that unfortunately transitioned to the banal and hackneyed.

Though I can't rate the Cena Era yet. A true historian understands that insight and empathy cleaves to the passage of time.  

New Generation is truly unfortunate. There was some amazing material in that epoch, and at times a full commitment to decency at the top. It also housed some of the most pitifully cartoonish programs and characters ever devised. That did more to annihilate kayfabe than a knob-end like Dave Scherer. New Generation period was truly a pyramid: a small amount of condensed greatness at the top, and a gradually wider load of garbage as you get deeper.

Though I'll always stand by the Billionaire Ted sketches. They were legitimately fucking brilliant.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

> According to a report by Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Colt Cabana has told at least one promotion he works with on a regular basis that he won't be taking any more bookings with them after next month. He was also involved in an injury angle with NWA Hollywood recently as well. It should be noted that Cabana has reportedly yet to sign a new deal with Ring of Honor along with Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli. This of course has led to some possible WWE speculation with CM Punk dropping his name in recent weeks on television leading into Sunday's Money in the Bank PPV (an event Cabana has stated publicly he plans to attend, although he resides in Chicago).
> 
> When contacted about this story, Cabana politely declined to comment about it with



I just crapped my pants.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

Theirs also this:



> Although they are being advertised for the Ring of Honor TV tapings for Sinclair next month on 8/13 in Chicago, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli are in the midst of a pre-signing procedure with WWE of getting a full phsyical and having backgrounds checked. So it would appear they are WWE bound. As reported earlier, Hero and Castagnoli are among a group of people including Colt Cabana that have yet to sign new deals with ROH in preparation for the TV debut on Sinclair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh...a stable of Scotty Goldman and two people marks have never heard of for Punk. Basically the Straight Edge Society without Serena Deeb's funbags. This shit will ensure 2.9 ratings for years to come.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

Claudio Castagnoli is Vinnie Mac's wet dream come true.


Am I the only one that follows his youtube show?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meh...a stable of Scotty Goldman and two people marks have never heard of for Punk. Basically the Straight Edge Society without Serena Deeb's funbags. This shit will ensure 2.9 ratings for years to come.



At least they're hiring Indy guys that actually have talent. 

Edit: Actually, in Cabana's case they'll be rehiring him. Anyone remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riRONS2TCg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Claudio Castagnoli is Vinnie Mac's wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that follows his youtube show?



Vince will order people to take away signs for him in the crowd and then shutdown his youtube show.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Claudio Castagnoli is Vinnie Mac's wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that follows his youtube show?



I haven't heard of it. I'm sure it'd be funny, though. Post some links, hombre.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

That is one wacky singlet.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> At least they're hiring Indy guys that actually have talent.
> 
> Edit: Actually, in Cabana's case they'll be rehiring him. Anyone remember this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riRONS2TCg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Then he went on to job a future dead guy and ultimately got released. 



In Brightest Day! said:


> I haven't heard of it. I'm sure it'd be funny, though. Post some links, hombre.





His youtube channel with all the episodes so far.

Warning: It's very EUROPEAN.


----------



## Darc (Jul 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> At least they're hiring Indy guys that actually have talent.
> 
> Edit: Actually, in Cabana's case they'll be rehiring him. Anyone remember this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riRONS2TCg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I can't believe they let Brian go, he was so good in the ring and on the mic, he had that HBK swag, WWE dropped the ball with him 

Also, if thats Colt Cabana he looks pretty wack


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

> Then he went on to job a future dead guy and ultimately got released.



Yeah, it was pretty lame. At least they are giving Cabana another shot, though.





> His youtube channel with all the episodes so far.
> 
> Warning: It's very EUROPEAN.



Cheers.




> I can't believe they let Brian go, he was so good in the ring and on the mic, he had that HBK swag, WWE dropped the ball with him



Kendrick was/is a pretty talented guy. I guess some people would just rather smoke weed. :/


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

*Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 22!*

[YOUTUBE]Yr6vtwI2YVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

Zack's Dad


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

No ziggler makes me sad, but i got over with hawkins appearing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

Bad thread title


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

> The Million Dollar Corporation may have been the lamest heel stable of all-time.



        .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone else heard about Orton doing a hatchet job on kelly kelly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> .



Oh right...I forgot about the upcoming ROH stable with Punk and the 3 nobodies.


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah that was dickish on his part


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Not like everyone didn't already know KK was a hoe.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Yeah that was dickish on his part



What exactly did he say a buddy of mine mentioned it but I didnt get to hear the details


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

I miss this guy...




OH YEAH~!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> R-truth has been good
> 
> Though to counter this point. What else was happening in the WWE when Austin was feuding with McMahon ~_~? The WWE was even more top heavy back then, at least now they have mid card talent that can wrestle.



tits and ass, The Rock....DX, etc...



Skill Hunter said:


> its like this,
> 
> 80s era>>>early 90s>>>>ruthless aggression era>>>attitude era>>>>>>>>>>new generation era>>>>>>>Cena era.
> 
> Though in an unbiased opinion new generation was the worst era for the WWE. It didn't have a top draw and the roster was the goofiest, lamest group of wrestlers i have ever seen in my life.



I disagree with the list but agree New generation has been the worst....but cena era not that far away.



Jove said:


> Changing the title is my expression of affection. Sure, there may be some loathsome post-web 2.0 realist-populist claptrap in this thread... but it's still a home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What exactly did he say a buddy of mine mentioned it but I didnt get to here the details



In an interview he said he can name 10 guys that have slept with Kelly.


Nothing surprising though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

That and Sting supposedly said she's very naive and thought the guys she slept with all had feelings for her 



> Oh right...I forgot about the upcoming ROH stable with Punk and the 3 nobodies



Good thing i don't watch ROH


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

This

Here's the whole interview if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Was Randy pissed cause he was #10 or something

My money is on santino being #1


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

> Randy Orton garnered a lot of heat from both talent and company officials regarding alarming comments he made two weeks ago during an interview with Phoenix, Arizona based rock station 98KUPD. "The Viper" candidly discussed his past drug abuse, knocked the actresses who have portrayed his wife on television, claimed The Rock needs a teleprompter to cut his promos and besmirched Divas Champion Kelly Kelly.
> 
> One WWE source noted that if a mid-level wrestler uttered a quarter of the startling remarks Orton made, he would be due for an "MVP/Carlito like career burial." However, Orton is able to get away without facing repercussions because he's considered one of the company's "big three golden boys."
> 
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

He also shit on his kitchen. Great accomplishment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

See....this is why I did not like what orton said 2 weeks ago. That was not cool.


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

Dude is a asshole


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, he is. Sometimes I wonder how he manages to get sleep knowing that he has a dick on his shoulders where his head should be.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably works on those mid-air splits before bed


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

a; i dont get what the big deal is with sleeping with 10 guys.  how many chicks has randy laid?  Would any guy feel shame if they got to go with 10 hot chix?  double standards..

Also...how superstars should intro


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

This is still better than defecating in handbags.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> In an interview he said he can name 10 guys that have slept with Kelly.
> 
> 
> Nothing surprising though.



She's that easy?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wasn't that because some chick didn't know who he was was?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

CM Punk vs KELLEH in a who gets more laid match.


Place your bets. 



Agmaster said:


> a; i dont get what the big deal is with sleeping with 10 guys.  how many chicks has randy laid?  Would any guy feel shame if they got to go with 10 hot chix?  double standards..
> 
> Also...how superstars should intro


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

found it 

Dick Orton being Dick Orton


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> found it
> 
> Dick Orton being Dick Orton


I already posted it a page before this one.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> CM Punk vs KELLEH in a who gets more laid match.
> 
> 
> Place your bets.
> ...



I'd rather see Chris Masters in the RAW intro. The guy is freaking incredible these days. No hyperbole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, Kelly Kelly did say TEST was the love of her life.

So...she's not exactly discriminating when it comes to choosing guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Neither of those people are Batista level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Melina is a bigger whore than Kelly Kelly too. She makes JoMo follow her on her dates with other dudes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2011)

dat title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Melina is Batits'a bitch.....I want batista back.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> I already posted it a page before this one.



Yeah but I cant trust your link you have a dancing mexican skeleton in your set.  For all I know I click on that and BAM I am shot by some mexican drug lord.  If anyone else wants to take that risk they can go for it but I like my head with its original 5 holes.

Just saying

also anyone make a gif of that awesome face punk made when Cena told him he sold out that shit was priceless


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'd rather see Chris Masters in the RAW intro. The guy is freaking incredible these days. No hyperbole.


Remember he had a feud with Shawn fucking Michaels back when he was still green? Now that he has improved by a lot (his matches with DrewMac and Reks were really good) is now residing at the lowest card. Really ironic and sad to see. He deserves better.




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah but I cant trust your link you have a dancing mexican skeleton in your set.  For all I know I click on that and BAM I am shot by some mexican drug lord.  If anyone else wants to take that risk they can go for it but I like my head with its original 5 holes.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> also anyone make a gif of that awesome face punk made when Cena told him he sold out that shit was priceless


Not knowing who's La Parka and that explanation. This whole post is just.....


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

HE DOESNT KNOW LA PARK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2011)

didn't see much of la parka.. but i used to enjoy him in WCW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

La Parka had the best Taunt In WCW Revenge.


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

WCW Mayhem was my game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Mayhem!? For real!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Remember he had a feud with Shawn fucking Michaels back when he was still green? Now that he has improved by a lot (his matches with DrewMac and Reks were really good) is now residing at the lowest card. Really ironic and sad to see. He deserves better.
> 
> 
> 
> Not knowing who's La Parka and that explanation. This whole post is just.....



That isn't La Parka ~.~


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

Adolfo Tapia is the one and only true La Parka.

Fuck that other guy.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2011)

La Parka was the Chair Man of WCW.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Who has the best CM PUnk set?? MEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> La Parka was the Chair Man of WCW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Who has the best CM PUnk set?? MEEEEEEEEEEEE



I do actually.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

You have nothing Straight Edge Summer of Punk Nexus to prove that claim! I WIN!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2011)

lol Sting just became champion again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You have nothing Straight Edge Summer of Punk Nexus to prove that claim! I WIN!!



What is more straight edge then a dedicated set?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

Straight Edge doesnt mean dedication

Straight Edge MEANS IM BETTER THAN YOU


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2011)

Straight edge means you get stuck with stables full of jobbers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Straight Edge doesnt mean dedication
> 
> Straight Edge MEANS IM BETTER THAN YOU



But I am dedicated to being better then you.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Straight edge means you get stuck with stables full of jobbers.



They just obviously did not take their pledges seriously.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm bored as hell so let's try something interesting for a change(Ghost has seen and commented on this before over at DVDR, so he knows what I'm getting at). Let's pick out random wrestlers from any era and rate it on a scale of 1-10 in four categories(remember to list reasoning behind the score, too): 

*Looks:*

*Ability:*

*Charisma:*

*Promos/Talking:*

*Final Score:*


Here's an example for ya-

Kofi Kingston

*Looks:* *7.* Looks about what the WWE would want in a midcarder in being in great shape and having something that distinguishes him from everyone else on his level. Wears a lot of different bright colors which makes him more noticeable.

*Ability:* *6.* Has had good-to-great matches with guys who're able to reign in some of his dumber tendencies like jumping for almost everything during his comebacks. His athleticism is his best attribute and he could possibly turn into an 8 if he learned how to use it better on a more consistent basis. 

*Charisma:* *7.* People buy into his character and he's managed to get that stupid "BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!" stuff over, so he gets points for that. 

*Promos/Talking:* *4.* He improved some once he finally dropped the accent, but he's still below average when it comes to actually getting his point across verbally.

*Final Score:* *24*


Alright, now that you've seen how it works, let's get crackin'!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure.

Big Show.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sure.
> 
> Big Show.



You gotta do it yourself, homie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

Big Show

Look: 9. He loses points for being fat at various points in time, hurting his look. However, he's a legitimate seven footer that's not just lanky...he's actually proportionate. 

Ability: 6. When booked as a monster, he's great. More athletic than you would think. Has had some good matches, but also has his fair share of stinkers.

Charisma: 9. He's a funny guy with boatloads of charisma. 

Promos: 6. He's got boatloads of charisma, but I don't really remember him cutting any spectacular promos or anything. He's a decent talker, but he's no Rock or Flair.

Final Score: 30


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You gotta do it yourself, homie.



....Damn you sir.


*Big Show*-

*Looks: 6.* He is the giant you would want. That big bully that crushes everyone in sight. but he just does not play it anymore. The score would be higher if he had just a bit of the giant aggression in him.

*Ability: 7.* he moves pretty well for a big man. has moved pretty well for years even despite the weight. The most talented 7 footer ever to wrestle.

*Charisma: 8.* He gets his pops. And when needed he can easily turn heel or face and the crowd reacts accordingly.

*Promos/Talking: 6.* he has his ups and his downs. Unfortunately his downs are way worst then his downs.

*Final Score: 27*


Like this?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it'd be more interesting if we suggest wrestlers for other people to rate. Kind of like a "rate the wrestler above you" type of thing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think it'd be more interesting if we suggest wrestlers for other people to rate. Kind of like a "rate the wrestler above you" type of thing



I agree, Thats what I thought ghost meant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't mean anything!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

My bad ghost...I meant Shadow...er...shadow replication


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me try Kane

Looks: 7. He's got the mismatched eye thing, and he's big and intimidating. Though nothing truly special appearance wise.

Ability: 8. For a guy in his early 40's he has a fairly versatile repertoire compared to most other "giant" wrestlers. 

Charisma: 9. As one of the few remaining holdouts from the AE, in addition to his signature entrance, it's no surprise he's still over with the crowd whenever he wrestles.

Promos/Talking: 6. He's not that bad on the mic, but give him too much time, his last feud with Taker for example, and it kind of shows he's not the best talker in the business. The red lighting and funeral organ music didn't help either.

Final Score: 30


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Can I make a suggestion?

Chris Benoit  (oh yeah I went there)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

Chris Benoit

Looks: 0. Who is this guy? I've never seen him before in my life.

Ability: 0. No matches of him exists.

Charisma: 0. He has no presence, as he doesn't exist.

Promos: 0. People who never existed don't cut promos.

Final score: 0


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> Chris Benoit  (oh yeah I went there)





LOOK: 7/10. In his prime he was real brolic. Very compact and rugged. Though he used to look like a cunt when he used to sport a mullet.

ABILITY: 10/10. Not many guys better than Benoit in the ring. Guy just knew how to string together awesome matches, and his move set was excellent.

Charisma: 7/10. Benoit knew how to bring intensity to his matches. Lived up well to his moniker of being a rabid wolverine. As long as he had a gimmick where he could show off how bad ass he was, he usually flourished.

Mic Skills 3/10. He was always very plain and uncomfortable on the mic. Man of little words, and for good reason.

Total: 27 


Here's my suggestion, Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....Damn you sir.
> 
> 
> *Big Show*-
> ...







Violent By Design said:


> I think it'd be more interesting if we suggest wrestlers for other people to rate. Kind of like a "rate the wrestler above you" type of thing


Works for me. 




VastoLorDae said:


> I agree, Thats what I thought ghost meant.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I didn't mean anything!





VastoLorDae said:


> My bad ghost...I meant Shadow...er...shadow replication




I'll take a stab about Show and Kane...

The Big Show

*Looks: 8.* Dude's a legitimate 7-foot monster who looks awesome and menacing when he's in-shape, but when he gets injured/lazy and gets fat, it really hurts his monster aura.

*Ability: 6.* Perfectly capable of having good matches when booked like the monster he should be(see also; JeriShow and early parts of Taker feud in '08), but more often than not has lazy, plodding matches where he barely gets by(which is understandable given how big he is, but still).  

*Charisma: 9.* People buy into him as an ass-kicker and as a loveable funny guy. One of the very few who's been able to pull that off lately.

*Promos/Talking: 6.* He can be funny on the stick, but his mannerisms are the only way he can really get over the "7-foot tall, 450-pound ass-kicking monster" aspect as I can't recall ever liking any of his serious promos before.

*Final Score:* *29*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Cody Rhodes 

LOOK:  I personally am kinda getting tired of this Paper Bad thing as his gimmick.  It's not catching on to the fans and if the writers doesn't get that then Cody loses.  
Anyways,  Cody certainly does not fit the mold of a general WWE type.  He isn't huge and looks to be very skinny.   But he makes it work for him.  I just wish he had more ring attire other than boots and speedos.  Its uncomfortable for me to just see him like that.   BUt I would give him a 7/10

ABILITY 7/10  I mean he has improve drastically and Im sure his score would be higher soon.  As we saw on WMANIA he can certainly string some amazing stuff together.  

CHARISMA:  8/10  The guy certainly blew Ted out with this one.  He came out of Legacy as the better man.  When everybody expected a DiBiase and Orton on Mania.  He was at mania and impressed a lot of people.  The guy can draw in a good crowd and knows how to get heat........even if its resorting to cheap heat.

Mic Skills:  I guess this ties in to Charisma and he certainly is not stiff in there.  He could do a better job though of getting heat if he can just figure out how to stop using cheap heat.  7/10

Final Score 29


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone want to take Billy the Kid?

Billy Kidman


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

Annnnd here's Kane...

*Looks: 8.* The mis-matched eyes, bald head, and his creepy ass facials help give off a real insane backwoods hillbilly vibe.

*Ability: 5.* He's never been anything special in the ring and his best matches tend to be not because of him.

*Charisma: 7.* I've never really given much of a damn about him, but I can't deny that he's shown the charisma to keep the character over even when booked like a chump.

*Promos/Talking: 5.* A couple of his rambling promos from last year while feuding with Taker were pretty decent, but by and large, he's never cut a promo that's ever really convinced me that he's a good talker.

*Final Score:* *25*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Anyone want to take Billy the Kid?
> 
> Billy Kidman



LOOK: 2/10. Billy has always looked like a bum. Skinny, ugly, greasy looking.

ABILITY: 6/10. He's above average, I give him that. But he's not really great. He was always very clumsy in the ring. For his time, he was an ok high flier at best, nowadays there are so many guys more precise and athletic than he is. Never had much of a 'wrestling mind' either.

PROMO: ?/10. A bit of a cop out answer, so I'll say 3. I can't even remember Kidman cutting a promo.

Charisma 5/10. He got pretty popular, there was something kinda cool about him in his later WCW years. Maybe because he came off as a misfit, and then sort of like a friendly punk.

Total: 16.

Next: 
Andre the Giant.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

Billy Kidman

*Looks: 2.* Dude wrestled with greasy hair and in a wifebeater on-top of looking like a lowly indy fuck. 

*Ability: 6.* He's more athletic than he looks, but the constant botching of his finisher really knocks some points off for me.

*Charisma: 3.* Yeeeah... no.

*Promos/Talking: 3.* It's fucking BILLY KIDMAN. 

*Final Score:* *14*

Probably a bit harsher than needed, but then again, I've never gotten how some people held him in high regard.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Billy Kidman
> I've never gotten how some people held him in high regard.



He got to bone Torrie Wilson which in itself is a 110/10.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2011)

Not in the mood for rating. Instead I'll just throw out a name:

Lance Storm.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Not in the mood for rating. Instead I'll just throw out a name:
> 
> Lance Storm.



*LOOK: * 8/10. His appearance was that of a legit athlete. To go with his impressive physique, he also had a super serious face. He's the type of guy who just looks super serious. 

*ABILITY:* 8/10. Solid in the ring all around. Can put on a good match with most people. One of the best week by week wrestlers.

*CHARISMA*: 2/10. His gimmick was just being serious ~.~.

*PROMO*: 3/10. Rarely talked for most of his career, mainly because he was too nervous to. I think he started saying some shit when they were playing up his captain Canada thing. Anyway, he sucks. 

*TOTAL*: 21.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Shawn Michaels.

No hating.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Next one: Test


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a Test mark, so this may be bias...

Look: 8. He had that generic attitude era "blonde Canadian with long hair" look that Edge, Christian and Jericho had, but later on when he swelled up on the roids, he was JACKED like woah. 

Ability: 6.5. He was a pretty entertaining worker with a unique big man moveset. He had that classic match with Shane McMahon at Summerslam and another good one with RVD. When paired with a good opponent, he could deliver the goods.

Charisma: 7. There was a period in 1999 when Test was hella over. He had a physical presence to him and he carried himself well, I thought.

Promos: 5. He never really cut anything good, but he wasn't horrible either. He played a dickhead himbo heel pretty well, imo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> He got to bone Torrie Wilson which in itself is a 110/10.


Meh, I don't really think so, but that's neither here nor there...

Anyways, onto Andre the Giant-

*Looks: 8.* He was massive and looked like he could eat you in one bite.

*Ability: 4.* Have to include that I haven't been able to watch much of Andre when he was broken down(basically anything pre-80's), so I can only base this on his WWF run when he was already done.

*Charisma: 8.* Up to his last few years in the company when he was pretty much hobbling around and holding onto the ropes to keep himself up, he maintained that "I'll rip you in half if you fuck with me" aura even while losing.

*Promos/Talking: 2.* I can't recall hearing any Andre promos that I've ever liked and his heavy accent didn't really help him in that regard, either.

*Final Score:* *22*


Up next, Ken Anderson


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Shawn Michaels.
> 
> No hating.


You might as well put me on Ignore right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

Ken Anderson

Looks: 4.. Anderson looks like shit now. Before, he was a douche with shitty tattoos. Now he's a flabby Matt Hardy-level fatass with shitty tattoos.

Ability: 5. You can carry him to decent matches, but on the whole, his matches are pretty ass.

Charisma: 6. He's been losing it slowly but surely. What was once a strength is becoming a weakness. He really is an asshole...and an unlikeable one at that.

Promos: 6. He can still do'em okay...but meh. They're pretty terrible these days.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah, you're cool.

How about Ric Flair?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

Flair 

Looks: 10. He LOOKED like the world champion. What else can I say?

Ability: 10. Ric Flair had more great matches in 1989 than most men will have in a 20 year career.

Charisma: 10. Stylin' and profilin', daddy.

Promos: 10. To be the man, you got to beat the man. WOOOO!

Final score: *40* A FUCKING *40*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn straight. :ho

Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2011)

Dwayne


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Damn straight. :ho
> 
> Eddie Guerrero.


Eddy Guerrero

*Looks: 7.* This is quite honestly the only category that I'd rate Eddy below a 10.

*Ability: 10.* It's EDDY MOTHERFUCKING GUERRERO. 

*Charisma: 10.* See Ability. 

*Promos/Talking: 10.* Again, see Ability. 

*Final Score:* *37*




Darth Sidious said:


> Dwayne




Dwayne Johnson

*Looks: 8.* He gets a couple of points taken away for the bald head which makes him look like a penis. It's not a good look, homie. Grow the damn hair back. 

*Ability: 7.* Really good at being the "other guy" in the match, but he's rarely ever had a match that I'd say was good because of him or he was an equal part in making it good like his matches with HHH or the matches with Jericho.

*Charisma: 10.* Well DUH.

*Promos/Talking: 6.* Much like HHH, the only thing he's really good at is burying his opponents on the stick with his catchphrases instead of building his opponent up so that they don't look like dogshit.

*Final Score:* *31*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 15, 2011)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

shadow your reviews are forfeit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shadow your reviews are forfeit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2011)

Kurt at the end of Impact looked like a psychotic bum who'd rape your daughter in a dark alley.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2011)

He looks like a drugged out vampire


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Long Island Iced Z



VastoLorDae said:


> Mayhem!? For real!?


Yes for real, before smack down 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm bored as hell so let's try something interesting for a change(Ghost has seen and commented on this before over at DVDR, so he knows what I'm getting at). Let's pick out random wrestlers from any era and rate it on a scale of 1-10 in four categories(remember to list reasoning behind the score, too):
> 
> *Looks:*
> 
> ...



damn i missed this 

but sure why not..


gonna do a couple of guys you mentioned than i will throw out two names..

*Kane*

*Looks:* 8, when he first popped out we were like aww shit.. that guy is a monster. he definitely fit.. casual fans were like how's he not a champion already.. he had that going for him till he lost the mask and gained weight though.. 

*Ability:* 7, he had good matches.. though he best work usually came with hype instead of having a great match. his best work also came with taker, which he got carried by. though, for a monster he can sure make other people look good.


*Charisma:* 9, dat aura when he first was beyond intimidating.. best thing going for him. even though his mic work sucked in comparison, we still listened.  paul bearer added to this..


*Promos/Talking:* 4, nothing spectacular.. he had some good moments here n there.. but yeah, a silent masked man shouldn't get more than a 4 really.. IMO..


*Final Score:* 28/40



*Big Show*

*Looks:* 10, really can't get much explanation with this..

*Ability:* 7, solid big man.. he's a bit better than kane at being a big man.. but kane puts people over better.. again, not many classics.. nash/show was balls btw..

*Charisma:* 7, yeah.. after just a while when rey rey squashed big men all over the states.. you kinda feel dull with big men.. he had a bigger presence in his WCW days.. especially with monster like hair.. when he went bald i was laughing instead of watching.. 

*Promos/Talking:* 5, certainly better than kane.. but nothing too spectacular as well.. even in his greatest feuds.. i never really cared.. example, whenever he talked during his current feud with mark henry, i always wished for the latter to show up and beat him once more..

*Final Score:* 29/40


*Shawn Michaels *

*Shadow shield on* 

note: i am a HBK fan.. so i might be a bit biased.. but i'll just try it..

*Looks:* 7, normal midcarder-lower main eventer look.. plus losing points of the hair 

*Ability:* 9, *shadow's gonna rage, but fuck him* but yeah.. guy thrown great matches throughout the years.. even with a fucked up back half of his career..  best wrestlemania guy.. generally approved to be the best by many.. he looses a point for being a bit inconsistent.. and that triple h feud  

*Charisma:* 9, early career was his best in this department.. dammit, the guy made sucking an imaginary cock look good 
and even with dumbass skits.. he was funny.. made hornswaggole watchable.. which is a miracle in its own right.. though he was never in levels of guys like the rock or austin..


*Promos/Talking:* 7, i really liked his promos with jericho.. but i will be honest, i only listened cuz i like him.. and even in his early days with DX.. saying poopy words and dancing like a idiot is not good mic work.. his latest show-up on raw proves he's not that great at the stick..

*Final Score:* 32/40


*Cody Rhodes *

*Looks:* 7, skinny legs but looks good overall.. he looks like he would be a great looking champion.. you can also feel his body language and feelings throughout his movements.. lots of potential here..

*Ability:* 7, best working midcarder currently IMO(along with danielson).. he just instantly makes you interested in the match.. and it never disappoints.. i still say he needs a proper finisher.. perhaps a submission or highflaying one.. give him the flying elbow, nobody uses it anymore anyways..

*Charisma:* 7, dat walk mang 
yeah.. great charisma.. he made paper bags look good.. and his dashing gimmick was very good.. he losses points for being a "orton" for several months..

*Promos/Talking:* 7, good heel work for a several months now.. not to mention he changed gimmicks completely yet still made it work.. you can feel malice in his words in his promos.. and feel he's seriously pissed off and mad. and the lisp is making it much more colder.. true natural villain.. 

*Final Score:* 28/40


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

I ain't rating anyone, but I'll give actual interesting talent to rate.
Ryder, Usos, Kendrick!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 15, 2011)

Shelton Benjamin 

Look: 5 whenever hes with Haas 8 without 9 blond
He looked pretty badass except when with haas

ability: 10 
he had blond hair cause mother fucker went super saiyan
also he was a solid wrestler from all the ncaa and to top that a superb athlete who could do just about anything in the ring

Charisma: 6
Entrance music was ok and most famous non wrestling moment is telling triple H he has a centimeter peter or ah he was an inch away from pinning trips

Promo/talking: 5
His promos were ok nothing really spectacular or memorable

Total: 26, 29, 30

and fuck mexican skeleton he is evil

although his revenge taunt (hands behind head pelvic gyrations) was pretty funny


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Kurt at the end of Impact looked like a psychotic bum who'd rape your daughter in a dark alley.



Didn't get arrested for stalking someone ?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay the thread is about me being UNIQUE


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2011)

Colt Cabana attending MiTB


----------



## Cash (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Colt Cabana *waves*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2011)

For those that follow Art of Wrestling:

luongo in white :3

Cabana invited Chris Hero two days ago for an interview and also gave a shout out to his dear friend, Phil.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

if by shoutout you mean the guy showed up...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2011)

Whoops     .


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2011)

CM Punk's GQ Interview

*What made you demand the return of WWE Ice Cream Bars last night?
*If I have Vince McMahon over a barrel and he wants me to re-sign—If I'm Carmelo Anthony or LeBron James, everybody wants me, I can get whatever I want, and I'm this prick douchebag—I'm going to ask for ridiculous stuff. The idea came from those crazy rock and roll riders: "I need a football field of green M&Ms." But I actually love those ice cream bars, and I would love to see them come back. And I'm always trying to crack up whoever I'm in the ring with. I think Vince subscribes to that theory, too. He's calling me "Phil." But that's the chemistry. It's just fun.

*So there's really a babyface bus and a heel bus?
*Absolutely.

*Which one has the better atmosphere?*
I don't know, depends on who you ask. The business has changed a lot. It used to be about bragging rights between the buses, about who partied harder. Now, I'm the only heel who's awake on the bus; everybody is passed out asleep. I can only comment on the heel bus. I wouldn't set foot on that other bus.



Heel bus? I would die to get on there :>

*Full Interview
*Ibaka nationalized by Spain, ready to play Euros


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Yay the thread is about me being UNIQUE





@Cabana&MitB: Well, I'm glad the guy is momentarily happy. He seemed to be in a better mood in that interview than other less recent ones. I can see why  he's wary in coming back though. WWE has been in awful form with satisfying their talent for a while now.


Aaanyway, to keep the game goin', I'll take one of Agmaster's suggestions

Usos

*Look: 4* - Their look to me isn't all that interesting to be honest. In fact, if SD weren't my favorite show currently, I'd be brushing past their matches simply because of how boring their look is. 2 guys with dreadlocks and wrestling shorts.

*Charisma: 7* - 2 words: The Haka. Any lack of charisma they had shot the f--k up when they started coming out and using it. It's definitely a good way to get the audience pumped up for a match. Couple that with their showboating in-ring style, and they're pretty solid charisma-wise. I'd rate them higher, but...

*Promos: 3 [pending]* - They've done very few prmos, and the few they've done haven't interested me. Their premier was just them yelling in urban dialect about how they're gonna kick the WWE roster's ass. Perhaps I'm being unfair though; they don't make it much of a point to pick up the mic in the first place.

*Ability: 7* - I say with no shame I couldn't tell you what makes a good match; I'm about as familiar with ring presence and psychology than I am about the complexities of astronomical spectroscopy. However, I do know what entertains me, and the Usos have been entertaining me for the past few weeks. In the ring, they have that showboating style I mentioned earlier, and all their moves they punctuate quite well as far as I'm concerned.

Total: 21

The guys aren't spectacular, but with a few tweaks they could be on the right track to becoming big. And really, their matches are just fun to watch lately.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *So there's really a babyface bus and a heel bus?
> *Absolutely.



No wai, really?
That's pretty interesting.

Yeah, I know this is a double post, but my last one is tl;dr enough as it was.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2011)

I like this rant :>
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s9XfvIAaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

wow shirker that is a very generous score you gave the usos.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2011)

Colt Cabana interference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I like this rant :>
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s9XfvIAaE[/YOUTUBE]



23 minutes.. gee fuck that 

anyways continuing Shadow's rating thingy..


*Dolph Ziggler*

*Look:* 7, bleached hair make things better it seems.. he looks like a perfect superstar really.. i just decreased some points cuz of his stupid look he had a couple of months ago.. black hair: 3 generic.. bleached hair: 8 superstar..

*Charisma:* 6, i like his swag and walk.. though other than that there's nothing much to say IMO..

*Promos:* 5, still unproven.. talking about tweets and how good he is wont cut it.. to be fair though.. we still haven't seem him "serious" nor talking without vickie..

*Ability:* 8, solid work for almost a year and a half now.. very consistent.. 
and i always enjoy his matches.. even if the feuds are mind-blowingly boring.. the matches are good.. one of the best midcarders.. 

*Total:* 26


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2011)

I have no life I watched the whole thing x]

Anyways how does this Shadow's thing work?

Btw Dolph Ziggler imo was VERY entertaining on NXT

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wv0O7pIqQY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31NQwXVgMW0[/YOUTUBE]







Shadow said:


> Who has the best CM PUnk set?? MEEEEEEEEEEEE


What, what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I like this rant :>
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s9XfvIAaE[/YOUTUBE]



Meanwhile...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What, what?



I know, man. It's like he doesn't _see_ mine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Shirker wins because of his former gifs alone..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> Meanwhile...



LOL KHRIS!:rofl


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Who has the best CM PUnk set?? MEEEEEEEEEEEE





Masterpiece said:


> What, what?





Shirker said:


> I know, man. It's like he doesn't _see_ mine





Khris said:


> Shirker wins because of his former gifs alone..







It's so good that my eyes hurt when I look at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

i dont get it..


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2011)

^Death Note's Sig


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

*Shirker's Orton Come on gif*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

I have CM Punk on a Beach.

Summer of Punk as he is dubbing it on his twitter page.  

Anyways next on this ratings thingy.

I reccomend:  RVD


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Shirker's Orton Come on gif*



Allow me



lol, I didn't even make this

Still, that is a pretty sweet looking sig. A little bright...


----------



## Casanova (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait a minute, this is just registering. But did Mark Henry say ''better is better''.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2011)

Casanova said:


> Wait a minute, this is just registering. But did Mark Henry say ''better is better''.



Of course 





Do I have the best CM Punk's set now?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh wow, that CM Punk interview was done by the News guy at Pitchfork. I guess there's another wrestling fan out there with respectable taste in music, after all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Allow me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic 




Shadow said:


> I have CM Punk on a Beach.
> 
> Summer of Punk as he is dubbing it on his twitter page.
> 
> ...



good choice 

*Rob Van Dam*

*Look:* 7, he looks kinda cool IMO.. hair and style match up pretty well.. he's pretty athletic.. looses points cuz sometimes his tights are too tight 

*Charisma:* 8, say what you will about the guy.. he can draw a live audience.. and even when wasted half of the time.. he still comes up as a guy that will put on a damn good show.. his arrogance got cheered as well..

*Promos:* 6, a bit too generous really.. this really on stems from his charisma.. but the crowd listens when he talks.. cool catchphrases as well.. nothing too spectacular though.. 

*Ability:* 8, a bit tricky.. i like how he sold the moves.. and he put on decent-to-good matches almost consistently back in the day in WWE/ECW.. and had amazing matches with jerry lynn, brock lesnar and jeff hardy.. loses points for his recent "average" work compared to the old days..

*Overall:* 29/40

Next:-

*Chris Jericho*

*Look:* 8, very athletic.. he had that superstar/rocker look back in the day which was awesome.. even his generic look isn't very generic.. loses points for the stupid haircut at his latter days..

*Charisma:* 9, stood with HBK in the ring.. and went toe to toe in terms of presence.. can make the crowd be with him or against him with one line.. swag and walk was bitchin.. and the lion tamer.. plus he's song is awesome..

*Promos:* 9, not steve austin level.. but the next best thing really.. 

*Ability:* 10, best to go to guy i have ever seen.. midcarder, maineventer, put people over, squash, put in a great match.. and very consistent.. i sound like a mark, but i am a mark for a reason.. 

*Total:*  36/40


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok lets stop beating around the Bush...


John Cena.


aaaaannnnd here weeeeee go!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris Jericho

Look: 6. Nothing particularly special about his look at all. He's just another long-haired blonde Canadian existing during the same time Edge, Christian, Test, and HHH had the exact same look. Later on, he had a goofy haircut.

Charisma: 9. Fans took to him pretty easily. He could be a great heel or face. 

Promos: 9. Good on the mic. Could be hilarious, serious or both at the same time. Very versatile.

Ability: 7. I never thought he was one of the best in the world or anything. A solid, above average worker who was about as good as the people you put him in the ring with. On the other hand, stick him in with a Kane or something and the style clash is horrible.

Score: 31


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2011)

Bret Hart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

I got Brett. Should be easy

*Brett Heart*

*Look: 9.* He had the look of a champ in his prime and a little before and after. He looked also in very good shape.

*Charisma: 10.* he may have not really had the mic skills, but some how he still had a good charisma and flow about him. he got good reaction be it when he was a heel or especially face.

*Promos: 5.* If any area he was weak at it was this one. His best promos were only decent to me. He needed someone to carry him through them to make it gold.

*Ability: 10.* The best there is the best there was and the best there ever will be....

*total score: 34*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok lets stop beating around the Bush...
> 
> 
> John Cena.
> ...



didn't take too long 

i will do bret later.. doing cena before i sleep..

John Cena

*Look:* 9, grand look.. befitting of a champion/superstar.. only downside is his choice of closing.. lacks some official feel.. physic is top notch for a wrestler..

*Charisma:*  10, love or hate him.. he's always in the center of attention.. even with corny ass lines, he stands out.. when in serious mode, you can feel his presence.. perfect guy for the role of "top star".. 

*Promos:* 7, great promos with the doctor of thuganomics gimmick.. made kurt angle, taker, and lesnar look like complete idiots.. though his latest mic work has been cheesy.. and most of the time, he can't stay on subject for some reason.. good overall though..

*Ability:* 6, *troll shield on*, yeah.. but he carried guys like batista and nexus into good feuds.. he okay-ish matches for the most part.. but lacks in having that match that makes him the face of the company.. when i look at guys like austin and rock.. even though they're known for their charisma and promos.. they still put in classic once in a while.. cena lacks that.. but maybe thats because of the current talent.. in the end though i judge on what i see not what i could potentially see.. and 7-8 years into the business with 4 as a top star and no "that match" thats a pretty bad ratio.. he's not bad, but not good compared to his position and status.. 

*Total:* 32/40


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

6 is a bit too much.  Its just like Orton said in his many radio interviews.  Working with Cena is hard because he is so damn stiff.   If you involve weight lifting into wrestling then he gets a 10.  But since his move set are always the same  I give his ability a 4.

Also you should note that a lot of the top guys HHH did not even demote themselves to his move set of shoulder block shoulder block missed punch slam and you can't see me BS.   

If there's any more question with if he can carry guys who can't wrestle then go see the last Wrestlemania and you will see that Miz x Cena SUCKED.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, let me stay my loathing of him for a few minutes

*Randy Orton:*

Looks: 7 Admittedly, since growing that 5 0'Clock shadow of his, he does have a much more grizzled appearance. And doesn't look like some gay porn star with a shitton of baby oil on him.

Charisma: 9. No doubt being the lone wolf, brooding anti-hero makes him stand out a lot over the other clean-cut babyfaces, which certainly explains a lot of why he's so popular. Though sometimes, it can be hard taking his gimmick seriously, such as when Punk kidnapped his wife during the middle of a match.

Ability: 6. Okay, like Cena, he's not a terrible wrestler, and is certainly capable of putting on some very good matches, the feud with Christian for example. Still, he's had one too many matches where it just ended with him RKOing everyone in site, especially during the early part of his face run. Not bad, but just, meh. Though the feud with Christian is helping a good deal.

Promos: 5. I pick this score because those who follow Orton's promos fall into two categories, those who think his monotone delivery actually helps his gimmick as a unpredictable psychopath, and those who think it highlights his lack of mic skills as a whole. Course, I fall into the latter category.

Final Score: 27/40


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

People still saying John Cena can't wrestle?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

People are saying that too? And here I thought only wrestlers were saying cena can't wrestle in their radio promos


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

It's really funny coming from Randy Orton, when he's a shittier wrestler than Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

They are both horrible...Khris was very generous with Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2011)

Shadow said:


> People are saying that too? And here I thought only wrestlers were saying cena can't wrestle in their radio promos



I like Orton, but I'd take anything that comes out of his mouth with a DiGiorno pizza amount salt, what with him being an asswipe.



Shadow said:


> If there's any more question with if he can carry guys who can't wrestle then go see the last Wrestlemania and you will see that Miz x Cena SUCKED.



Not the best example. Miz died halfway through the match. Not saying that wasn't Cena's fault, just not the best example of his carrying abilities (or lack thereof).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> They are both horrible...Khris was very generous with Cena.



At least Cena is a better wrestler than Rock ever was


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena has carried The Great Khali to watchable matches. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> At least Cena is a better wrestler than Rock ever was



Nobody sells like The Rock. That's gotta count for somefin'


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nobody sells like The Rock. That's gotta count for somefin'


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

> Cena has carried The Great Khali to watchable matches. 'Nuff said.


 
This.

I enjoy Cena most of the time, but I just feel embarassed when he makes a corny joke during a good promo. i.e. Monday Night. On the other hand, I wouldn't care if he took a year off or anything. If that means anything lol.

Anything note worthy happen on SmackDown!? I forgot to read the spoilers earlier this week and didn't catch it on TV earlier. Would read the spoilers but on really shitty internet right now and NF is the only thing that's decently working right .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> At least Cena is a better wrestler than Rock ever was



of course he is....of course he is.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena has carried The Great Khali to watchable matches. 'Nuff said.



hahaha no...no no...that is a bad example.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nobody sells like The Rock. That's gotta count for somefin'



Who's Michael Shawn xP


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Cut the crap people. Rock>Cena now and forever.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena's matches were so good that when I bought his DVD I couldnt see any good matches... All it said was the time is up..... But I did see his cars..... >. >


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2011)

Watched that full Rock video.

I think he actually spoiled MiTB ending tomorrow .
Don't watch the whole thing lol.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> This.
> 
> I enjoy Cena most of the time, but I just feel embarassed when he makes a corny joke during a good promo. i.e. Monday Night. On the other hand, I wouldn't care if he took a year off or anything. If that means anything lol.
> 
> Anything note worthy happen on SmackDown!? I forgot to read the spoilers earlier this week and didn't catch it on TV earlier. Would read the spoilers but on really shitty internet right now and NF is the only thing that's decently working right .



Sheamus vs Sin Cara and DBD vs Cody were great except for the announce table. They were out of fucking control, they barely even called the match and kept on pressing silly shit between them. 

Christian's promos were just weird.

Randy Orton had a Randy Orton promo.

Johny Curtis segment was lol.

Justin Gabriel now has a new theme entrance and apparently he's breaking up with Slater.


----------



## Cash (Jul 16, 2011)

the thread title. Nice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh look...it's John Cena carrying CM Punk. Expect to see a lot of this on Sunday.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh look...it's John Cena carrying CM Punk. Expect to see a lot of this on Sunday.





More like Punk carrying Cena and showing him how to wrestle


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

> Sheamus vs Sin Cara and DBD vs Cody were great except for the announce table. They were out of fucking control, they barely even called the match and kept on pressing silly shit between them.
> 
> Christian's promos were just weird.
> 
> ...


 
Too many personalities at the announce table, imo. 

Eh, sounds like I didn't miss too much. Oh well.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

Dat koji clutch. 

Also, Wade kicked Sheamus and put him on a Wasteland after he lost to Sin Cara.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Dat koji clutch.
> 
> Also, Wade kicked Sheamus and put him on a Wasteland after he lost to Sin Cara.



Is it just me or the camera angle was so wierd at that moment...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

Shadow said:


> More like Punk carrying Cena and showing him how to wrestle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2011)

Shadow said:


> 6 is a bit too much.  Its just like Orton said in his many radio interviews.  Working with Cena is hard because he is so damn stiff.   If you involve weight lifting into wrestling then he gets a 10.  But since his move set are always the same  I give his ability a 4.


orton isn't one to talk.. 6 is average at most.. which is a good cena rating.. he's not bad.. if he was a midcarder people would jerk off to his in-ring ability like some do to morrison...



> Also you should note that a lot of the top guys HHH did not even demote themselves to his move set of shoulder block shoulder block missed punch slam and you can't see me BS.


thats his set up.. trips, hbk, rock, austin, and hogan all had one..



> If there's any more question with if he can carry guys who can't wrestle then go see the last Wrestlemania and you will see that Miz x Cena SUCKED.



match died cuz miz got a concussion.. he carried batista into the best feud of the PG era 



VastoLorDae said:


> They are both horrible...Khris was very generous with Cena.



cena's better IMO.. this was proven when orton stopped working with cena anymore.. we truly saw how boring he was/is.. 

6 is not too generous IMO.. its the perfect rating for cena.. 5-6.. i guess gave him a 6 cuz he carries half-assed talent.. 



Darth Sidious said:


> At least Cena is a better wrestler than Rock ever was



nah.. rock was much more exciting in the ring 

@*Jove *


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Is it just me or the camera angle was so wierd at that moment...



I did notice that they skipped a frame during Barret's wasteland. Maybe it was just an error of the video I was watching?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> @*Jove *


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Hulk Hogan




*LOOK*: 10/10. Very massive individual.

*ABILITY*: 6/10. Didn't have any cool moves and worked at a slow pace, but he knew how to put a match together.

*CHARISMA*: 10/10. What else could I give him, brother?

*PROMO*: 8/10. Listen up Mene Gene, all the hulkamaniacs out there loved it when he would tell them to say their prayers and eat their vitamins. But let me tell you something dude, that gets a little old after a while.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 16, 2011)

My prediction for the next title: Official How Many Titles can we make Off Memes Genereated from this Thread.

Anyway, next one: Al Snow


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2011)

*Al Snow*​

*Look: 4*. Even in his brief heyday, he was bland. The most interesting evolution that ever took place for him was a goatee.


*Ability: 7*. Just because he teaches wrestlers doesn't equate to a history of great worksmanship. Often uncaptivating in the ring. He was uneven, and in his biggest moment he put up an immortal dud with Shane Douglas.


*Charisma: 7*. He did manage to take one of the more ridiculous angles of his era and string it out into years of work. That itself is part of the ridiculousness of the angle, but I believe it's commendable. He was able to stand out in a room full of midcarders; against the elites...


*Promo: 6.5*. This is purely from his ECW days. The initial JOB Squad material was amusing. His WWE stuff was manageable, but he had his moments in vignettes and backstage sequences.


*Total: 24.5*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I like this rant :>
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s9XfvIAaE[/YOUTUBE]



I hope someone kills this 12 year old fucker in his sleep




Totitos said:


> I did notice that they skipped a frame during Barret's wasteland. Maybe it was just an error of the video I was watching?



Someones balls probably popped out


----------



## FearTear (Jul 16, 2011)

If Punk really wants to break the fourth wall, I pretend him to kick out from every Attitude Adjustments and show non suffer at all during the STF


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> If Punk really wants to break the fourth wall, I pretend him to kick out from every Attitude Adjustments and show non suffer at all during the STF



Hehe, this would be classic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah...tell everyone that wrestling is fake.

Who are you, Vince Russo?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2011)

Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Snow: the one guy who tweets that he had sex on the beach .


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I like this rant :>
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1s9XfvIAaE[/YOUTUBE]



Despite his obvious personal attack in the second half of that video, he does raise a couple good points. If not, taking the Rock/Cena feud a little too seriously.

Particularly liked how he ranted about CM Punk calling The Rock "Dwayne" and the internet following suit. That's just Vince trying to manipulate the smarks. He didn't want The Rock to have too much of the crowd backing him instead of their star, so he got CM Punk (a smark's favourite) to talk shit about him and they followed.



FearTear said:


> If Punk really wants to break the fourth wall, I pretend him to kick out from every Attitude Adjustments and show non suffer at all during the STF



As hilarious as that would be, purposefully no-selling and kicking out of the 3-count pin would be out of line.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

Just read that good ol' 'Taker is sporting a shaved head. .


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Just read that good ol' 'Taker is sporting a shaved head. .





Oh god I can imagine Kane & Taker as a team now; not the brothers of destruction, but their gimmick being a pair of bouncers outside a club 

EDIT: If taker makes a return soon, will he wear a wig? What if the wig falls off mid-way through a match?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Just read that good ol' 'Taker is sporting a shaved head. .



What....the....is he even going to be at Mania?

Maybe he thinks his hair still grows fast? I remember his hair went from short to semi long in just a few months from nov 03 to april 04. He had to have been wearing some extensions.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chris Jericho
> 
> Look: 6. Nothing particularly special about his look at all. He's just another long-haired blonde Canadian existing during the same time Edge, Christian, Test, and HHH had the exact same look. Later on, he had a goofy haircut.
> 
> ...





Khris said:


> Next:-
> 
> *Chris Jericho*
> 
> ...


What is this stupid haircut you guys keep talking about? All i remember Y2J having is the short cut he has now since 07, the semi-long hair before he left in 05 and just long hair before that.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Just read that good ol' 'Taker is sporting a shaved head. .





So, it's really him? Wow.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 16, 2011)

Totitos said:


> So, it's really him? Wow.



He looks like Michael Stipe


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

Link removed

I thought he died after his match with HHH.


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2011)

He's no Britney Spears.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2011)

Chemo Taker


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I hope someone kills this 12 year old fucker in his sleep



That guy is mad lol. 
Never understand how people get so worked up.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

The only time Jericho had a stupid haircut was back in his WCW days.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought it was more the beard he kept trying to go than his hair that was stupid.  Also taker has had short hair before just not that short.

For a rating how about Mark Henry from someone, he's been around for a long time and had many different storylines.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

Gonna go to the local theater and watch it for five dollars. Well ten dollars after you factor in the price of the popcorn and drink .

Sunday's thread title should have something to do with Punk. In case he is actually leaving and what not.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2011)

These titles, man 
Please, Jove, don't leave us when B-Ball season roles around.



S.A.F said:


> What is this stupid haircut you guys keep talking about? All i remember Y2J having is the short cut he has now since 07, the semi-long hair before he left in 05 and just long hair before that.



I think he did have some stupid haircut that I swear made him look like a lady. It was long-ish hair with a section of it tied into a pony-tail that jutted out of the top of his head. It was in a Smackdown opening, too. let me see if I can find it.

EDIT*

*Spoiler*: _here it is_ 



A tiny glimpse of it around the :05 mark. After The Godfather.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> found it
> 
> Dick Orton being Dick Orton



Orton is awesome lol.

But an asshole.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2011)

Does Undertaker have cancer?


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Gonna go to the local theater and watch it for five dollars. Well ten dollars after you factor in the price of the popcorn and drink .



Like a movie theater?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Does Undertaker have cancer?



Why did I laugh at this?

But no, I don't think he does.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember rumors about it a couple years ago, I hope he doesn't though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy shit. Literally. Wrestling shit stories.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, I was going to go to Justin's house to see the event, but I'm hearing that he's likely to be having problems.  You guys know any where else I can go?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2011)

Check your local Hooters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Justin always has problems at his house with wwe ppvs. He has stopped being a reliable place to go for over a year sadly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2011)

i was talking about his latest haircut.. that shit was beyond stupid.. 
still rocked it though 





@Taker pic.. what tha hell taker mang?  

i guess a new biker look would be cool.. i dunno if it will work though


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

Justin? ._.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece have you never been to Justin's house to watch his TV? I am sure everyone has at least once.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

WHO THE HELL IS JUSTIN :>
I think there's a NF member named Justin...
Justin.TV?
I'm a noob D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Me too. Da fuck you guys mean?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, but they're trying to be clever about it.

I might order it to reward Mark Henry for his hard work. I'll find enough people to split it with to make it a worthwhile.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> WHO THE HELL IS JUSTIN :>
> I think there's a NF member named Justin...
> Justin.TV?
> I'm a noob D:





Super Mike said:


> Me too. Da fuck you guys mean?





Jove said:


> Yes, but they're trying to be clever about it.
> 
> I might order it to reward Mark Henry for his hard work. I'll find enough people to split it with to make it a worthwhile.



Oh you two had to have known that...Masterpiece and super mike.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2011)

ah, buffalo wild wings plays it and there is one near my girl's place.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

>Didn't know what justin.tv was


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> >Didn't know what justin.tv was



wait for real!? I thought everyone has been there at least once.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

I dont even go there, it sucks.
I got a better one.
Will be buying it though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Not this guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I dont even go there, it sucks.
> I got a better one.
> Will be buying it though.



Now I am going to tell you and Jove the same thing...do not be fooled by just a few good displays of some actual good entertainment. You should not reward them until they are consistent with it for a couple of months at the least.



Super Mike said:


> Not this guy.



I am both shocked and impressed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it reliable? Apparently it isn't at least not anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Is it reliable? Apparently it isn't at least not anymore.



It used to be great 2 years ago. But then WWE I guess finally noticed it or something and cracked down on them.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to Zack Ryder's house to watch it. It's not like he'll be on the show.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now I am going to tell you and Jove the same thing...do not be fooled by just a few good displays of some actual good entertainment. You should not reward them until they are consistent with it for a couple of months at the least.



I always liked MITB matches+CM Punk, I think that's a seller


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I'm going to Zack Ryder's house to watch it. It's not like he'll be on the show.



But he is going to have to leave you for awhile as he is going to have to fly there and come out and say "Woo woo woo what it do" and come running back home to see the rest of the show....please do not steal from him.



Masterpiece said:


> I always liked MITB matches+CM Punk, I think that's a seller



I admit this ppv has admittedly 4 matches to actually look forward too.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Like a movie theater?


 

Yepp. Just a 15 minute drive too.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2011)

Chavo is having a melt-down on twitter:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty sure all Chavo's saying is Cena needs to do something special for MITB. It's more constructive criticism than anything else.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now I am going to tell you and Jove the same thing...do not be fooled by just a few good displays of some actual good entertainment. You should not reward them until they are consistent with it for a couple of months at the least.



Good point. Still, there's another way to look at it.

It would be a good idea to contribute to this PPV, otherwise, if too many people use your philosophy, WWE will use the sales as a clue that their previous way of doing things was working fine and what they've been trying recently isn't worth the effort. Next to ratings (which haven't been positive), money is the only thing those people understand when it comes to this stuff.

Half full vs half empty.



Totitos said:


> Chavo is having a melt-down on twitter:



I'm not well versed in Twitter (yet). Is he... talking to himself? It seems like he's talking to Cena, but shouldn't the messages have @whatverJohn'snameisonTwitter in front of them?


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Yepp. Just a 15 minute drive too.



Is this for all theaters :>




Shirker said:


> I'm not well versed in Twitter (yet). Is he... talking to himself? It seems like he's talking to Cena, but shouldn't the messages have @whatverJohn'snameisonTwitter in front of them?



Yes he talking about Cena


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

hhhhmmmm that is a good way to look at it Shirker...but after doing so i remember WW XXVIII.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 16, 2011)

> Is this for all theaters :>



I wish, this place took me two years to find out that they show the PPVs for that cheap, and that's because I was throwing the daily paper away and saw it on the page that was flipped up. It's a small ass theater with may 100 seats. When WrestleMania came around this year, they completely sold out and that includes runing out of about 75 something fold up chairs lol. $$$


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk wins the WWE title, than beats the winner of the MITB, Music hits, Jericho makes his long awaited return, they start fued which leads to a main event summerslam 

could happen, r8? r8????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Jericho *yawn*


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Jericho *yawn*



well, either that or HBK returns


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> well, either that or HBK returns



oh lord no...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm not well versed in Twitter (yet). Is he... talking to himself? It seems like he's talking to Cena, but shouldn't the messages have @whatverJohn'snameisonTwitter in front of them?




What's this? ANOTHER Wrestler saying John Cena is a Promo guy and a shitty wrestler?  Say i ain't so....quick hide the post before CENATION gets here.

*mexwarrior Chavo Guerrero
They pay for & the "great" promo guy but the shitty "match" guy that u have become is not what they want. *


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow. Chavo. Lets ask the divas for opinions on wrestling while we're at it.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow. Chavo. Lets ask the divas for opinions on wrestling while we're at it.





Sure thing buddy right after I finish sipping this tea.


OooOooOoooOOooooo CHAAAA VOOO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Sure thing buddy right after I finish sipping this tea.
> 
> 
> OooOooOoooOOooooo CHAAAA VOOO


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Taker be bald man...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

any one have and streams for tomorrow?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Taker looks like a shriveled up old man. He should just retire.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> What's this? ANOTHER Wrestler saying John Cena is a Promo guy and a shitty wrestler?  Say i ain't so....quick hide the post before CENATION gets here.
> 
> CAPS



Not to seem like I'm splitting hairs, but Chavo hasn't had a match with the guy in years. Certainly not recently enough to give a 1st hand opinion of Fruity Pebbles Cena. He's pretty much speaking from the position of an observer. Heck, I'd take that earlier opinion from Orton faster than Chavo's, and I've already stated several times how I feel about Orton as person.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow. Chavo. Lets ask the divas for opinions on wrestling while we're at it.



That's cold, man


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2011)

Kofi wins the raw mitb, DB or Cody wins smackdown mitb and punk wins somehow will make me happy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Grandia said:


> *Kofi wins the raw mitb*, DB or Cody wins smackdown mitb and punk wins somehow will make me happy



Black person winning? What nonsense you speak.


----------



## Vox (Jul 17, 2011)

Kofi wins, but not the title. He sucks shit anyway.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Grandia said:


> *Cody wins* smackdown mitb and *punk wins* somehow will make me happy



I Like U


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena , Cody and Punk all lose


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet and Juicy said:


> Cena , *Cody *and Punk all *lose *



Never


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

Sure they are  after all Ray Allen said so


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet and Juicy said:


> Sure they are  after all Ray Allen said so



well, if Cena is not longer champ, I will have to make the sacrifice


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> well, if Cena is not longer champ, I will have to make the sacrifice



what sacrifice?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet and Juicy said:


> what sacrifice?



Cody losing


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Cody losing



Cody should win and Cena should lose ...THAT WAY YOU WIN  ..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet and Juicy said:


> Cody should win and Cena should lose ...THAT WAY YOU WIN  ..



You, I also like you


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

*Smackdown's MITB*:
Who I See Winning: Wade
Who I Want To Win: Cody
Thoughts: I personally think SD's match will be more entertaining for it's immense amount of athleticism & in-ring ability. Either name listed above will make me happy. 

*Raw's MITB*: 
Who I See Winning: Alberto Del Rio
Who I Want To Win: Alberto Del Rio
Thoughts: Yeah...

*World Heavyweight Championship*:
Who I See Winning: Christian
Who I Want To Win: Christian
Thoughts: GIVE HIM THE DAMN WIN!!!

*WWE Championship*:
Who I See Winning: Cena
Who I Want To Win: CM Punk
Thoughts: T_T


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Christian will beat Orton, savor the belt for two minutes...then the SD winner cashes in and takes it away from him again.

Anyhow...X-Pac. Any takers?


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Black person winning? What nonsense you speak.



he just needs a skin whitener and vince wont notice


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> You, I also like you



I think you are a good person


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Come MitB:

"YOU DESERVE TO BE SCREWED!"


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk can kiss my ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

MITB predictions

WWE Championship
* John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk.
*Cena.. i can see a screwjob ending by vince.. making Cena feud with him*

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
If Orton is disqualified or there is bad officiating, he loses the title.
* Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian.
*Christian, smark fans need a win after the punk butthurt*

* Big Show vs. Mark Henry.
*Henry, he's on a role.. deserves a win*

Raw "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match
* Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Alex Riley.
*Alberto Dil Rio, only natural choice.. *

Smackdown "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match
* Kane vs. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett vs. Sin Cara vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Justin Gabriel.
*Cody Rhodes, or maybe wade.. but Rhodes has been solid even before wade ever came into the scene*

WWE Divas Championship
* Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Brie Bella.
*Kelly Kelly, not that i care though*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

So todays the big day. I aint been this excited for a ppv in a while...can someone hook me up with a stream? lol. 

Oh yeah, Bald Taker...



Edit: Fuck, too. Oh well.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Taker looks like he's auditioning for Breaking Bad


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2011)

he looks like the villian from who framed roger rabbit


----------



## FearTear (Jul 17, 2011)

My predictions


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Winner and still Champion: Kelly Kelly*


*Winner: Alberto Del Rio*


*Winner: Mark Henry*


*Winner: Cody Rodhes*


*Winner and new World Heavyweight Champion: Christian THANKS TO AN EDGE'S INTERFERENCE*


*Winner and new WWE Champion: CM Punk*

Then, Alberto Del Rio will cash his Money In The Bank, but CM Punk will get disqualified to retain the title​





Grandia said:


> he looks like the villian from who framed roger rabbit



_Remember me Paul? When I killed my brother... I talk... JUST. LIKE. THIIIIIIIIIS!_


----------



## Godot (Jul 17, 2011)

My predictions:

Kelly Kelly retains
Mark Henry wins
Alberto Doritos win Raw MitB
Cody wins SD MitB
Randy retains WHC (Yes, I know...)
Punk wins WWE title, and walks out with the belt.

Then WWE can use this as an excuse to make a new one. Or in the meantime everyone fights for WHC. I would like to see Doritos cash in and win the wwe title tonight, but I think it would be too obvious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh lord...people Bluesky rena like get banned!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

Christian wins, celebrate, then MITB winner comes out and cashes in...


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> Christian wins, celebrate, then MITB winner comes out and cashes in...



by the doing of teddy long i bet, always holding the white man down!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now I am going to tell you and Jove the same thing...do not be fooled by just a few good displays of some actual good entertainment. You should not reward them until they are consistent with it for a couple of months at the least..


Precisely how I feel.  Punk is at the very least taking a break and getting attention that wwe needs/wants.  Of course he is going to look good and it is going to get time.  What happens AFTER may in fact be even more important than this


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

12hours from now we will be whining, bitching moaning, celebrating, commentating, ejaculating, and screaming at WWE.   Good times


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

*MITB predictions
*

*WWE Championship*
* John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk.
CM Punk wins, I want to belsteve. 

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
If Orton is disqualified or there is bad officiating, he loses the title.
* Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian.
Christian wins then gets cashed in right after. I cry myself into sleep.

** Big Show vs. Mark Henry
*Mark wins and moves on to the WHC hunt.
*
** Raw "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
* Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Alex Riley.
ADR seems like the natural choice but he already has a secured tittle shot after Punk and Cena ends. I don't mind if he wins though.

*Smackdown "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
* Kane vs. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett vs. Sin Cara vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Justin Gabriel.
Cody Rhodes or Woi Barrah. I'm leaning more into Cody since Barrett has been kind of irrelevant after losing the IC belt. They can always pull a Swaggie and make him the winner though.

*WWE Divas Championship*
* Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Brie Bella.
KELLEH retains and I yawn.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

And here are mine...

*WWE Championship
*- John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk.
_CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
If Orton is disqualified or there is bad officiating, he loses the title.
- Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian.
_I sadly want to say Orton wins but what Javi said makes sense and probably will happen lol_

*- Big Show vs. Mark Henry
*_Mark Henry wins, he's been pretty good as of late. Could see Show getting the win though seeing how Henry has dominated the past while or so._.
*Raw "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
- Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Alex Riley.
_Going to go with mainly who I want to win, and say Alex Riley wins. Anyone in this match, though, I can see winning._

*Smackdown "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
- Kane vs. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett vs. Sin Cara vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Justin Gabriel.
_Obvious choice of Wade and Rhodes._

*WWE Divas Championship*
- Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Brie Bella.
_Of course Kelly wins._


Just realized, by why isn't Ziggler in the MITB match...


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh lord...people Bluesky rena like get banned!





Death Note said:


> Just realized, by why isn't Ziggler in the MITB match...



I was wondering this too, he's not on the card at all? Random


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Neither is Big Zeke. Seems like champions are not allowed in MITB matches anymore?

They could at least have them defend their belts in separate matches, geeze.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Surely would have thought they could replace Bourne with Ziggler (or even Rey), and then god knows Slater or even Kane could be traded for Zeke. Oh well, looks like they might let the champions build themself up to the main event scene without the briefcase. Idk.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

i didnt post here in a while so heres my prediction:
*MITB predictions
*

*WWE Championship*
* John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk.
CM Punk wins(I Hope so :33)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
If Orton is disqualified or there is bad officiating, he loses the title.
* Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian.
Christian wins (then loses it by the money in the bank bag)

** Big Show vs. Mark Henry
*Do i care?.
*Raw "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
* Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Alex Riley.
ADR Probably.

*Smackdown "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*
* Kane vs. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett vs. Sin Cara vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Justin Gabriel.
Sheamus or Cody Rhodes

*WWE Divas Championship*
Do i care?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2011)

My predictions are...


CM Punk over Cena

Randy Orton over Christian

Mark Henry over Show

Kelly Kelly over Bella

Cody Rhodes winning his MITB

Del Rio winning his MITB


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

I really hope Del Rio doesn't win MITB. -_- But he's the most likely choice.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

We should be able to get prizes for  these predictions .

Anywhere here are mine.

*WWE Championship*
* John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk.

Winner: John Cena.

I'll explain my reasoning after the PPV. You guys will see why. 75% confident in my answer lol. 

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
 Randy Orton vs. Christian

Winner: Randy Orton

Odds seem to be against Orton, so he'll probably get it.

*Big Show vs. Mark Henry*

Winner: Mark Henry.

He needs it more. 

*
Raw "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*

Winner: ADR.

*Smackdown "Money in the Bank" Ladder Match*

Winner: Either Wade Barrett or Sheamus


WWE Divas Championship
Scratch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright, I'll do a makeshift contest right now. If 10 or more people participate, I'll consider it valid.

Predict the:

1.) Victor

2.) Method of winning (not applicable to MITB)

3. Time of victory (closest to time, over or under, wins)


Bonus Question #1: How many ref bumps tonight?

Bonus Question #2: Which two people will walk out of the building tonight with the championship titles?


Winner receives either a sparkly name for a month or a larger avatar for a month. Or whatever.


*Entrants:*


Ms. Jove
Khris
Death Note
Cash
Totitos
Super Mike
Violent By Design
The Gr8 Destroyer
Nemesis
Lucifer Morningstar
Brandon Heat


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

A spider toy will fall on Troof when he reaches the briefcase. Mark my words.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

raw mitb == adr or ari...yuck.  should be kofi
sd mitb == barrett or seamus .  would mark for cody, and groan for zeke.
orton's losing...even if xtian gets cashed in on.
punk's winning?  i really dunno.
big show over henry cuz this is where wwe fucks up.
ziggler retains whoever he fights
and duh k2 cuz ppl care


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are mine, and I'm purely picking by what I want to see:


*RAW MITB:* The Miz at 23:00.

*Smackdown MITB:* Sheamus in 21:14.

*Mark Henry v. Big Show:* Double DQ at 9:12.

*Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella:* Kelly Kelly by pinfall in 5:35.

*Randy Orton (c) v. Christian:* Christian by pinfall at 18:03.

*John Cena (c) v CM Punk:* CM Punk by submission at 17:49.


Ref Bumps: 3.

Champions at night's end: Sheamus and Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Totitos said:


> A spider toy will fall on Troof when he reaches the briefcase. Mark my words.



i will consider this PPV a success if that happens  



Ms. Jove said:


> Alright, I'll do a makeshift contest right now. If 10 or more people participate, I'll consider it valid.
> 
> Predict the:
> 
> ...



sure why not.. been wanting a larger avy for weeks now 

Kelly Kelly vs. Brie, *Kelly *wins via bellas splitting up, 4:48 minutes

Big Show vs. Mark Henry, *Mark Henry* wins cleanly via strongest slam, 8:11 minutes

Raw MITB, *Alberto Del Rio* wins, 21:36 minutes

Smackdown MITB, *Cody Rhodes* wins, 22:59 minutes

Christian vs. Orton, *Christian *wins via hitting orton with a weapon(chair,knucks,etc..), 17:13 minutes

CM Punk vs. John Cena, *Cena *wins via Chicago screw job with vince interference, 24:30 minutes

BQ#1: 2 ref bumps..
BQ#2: Christian and Cena walk out as champions..


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

How scary would it be if someone got the time exactly right.

Anyway, here are my revised picks for the possible contest..

RAW Money in the Bank Match: Alex Riley at 19:00

SmackDown! Money in the Bank Matchody Rhodes at 25:00

Mark Henry vs Big Show: Mark Henry, clean win (pinfall). At 13:00

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella: Kelly Kelly clean victory (pinfall) after the Bellas fuck each other over. At 4:00

Randy Orton vs Christian: Orton wins cleanly to after the ref is bumped a few times, a few close calls such as the ref almost counting a three count when Chrstian's foot is under the rope, etc. Shit to play into the stipulation. At 17:00. Rhodes cashing in MITB on Orton after Christian, in anger, beats Orton down.

Cena vs Punk - CM Punk wins via pin fall at 25:00. Giving it such a high time because gotta leave room for an appearance from Vince, some other games, etc. 

Champions at the end of the night: Rhodes and CM Punk

Rep Bumps: 2

Tried to pick by a combination on what kinda makes sense and what I want to see. :3

I'm guessing surprise matches that are made such as maybe an IC title match wouldn't count in the game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

i better win


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW MITB: Alex Riley. 25 minutes

Smackdown MITB: Sheamus. 23 minutes

Mark Henry v. Big Show: Mark Henry. Probably that stupid splash. 12 minutes. (maybe Kane interferes and attacks them both?)

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella: Kelly Kelly, According to Orton, Whatever whores do. 4 minutes. 

Randy Orton (c) v. Christian: Orton, Rko for the win. 16 minutes.

John Cena (c) v CM Punk: John Cena, Attitude whatever for the win. The FU smh. 

Bonus Question #1: How many ref bumps tonight? 2

Bonus Question #2: Which two people will walk out of the building tonight with the championship titles? Orton and Cena.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW MITB: Alex Riley. 20 minutes

Smackdown MITB: Cody Rhodes. 23 minutes

Mark Henry v. Big Show: Mark Henry, clean win (pinfall) . 8 minutes.

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella: KELLEH retains, clean win (Pinfall). 3 minutes.

Randy Orton (c) v. Christian: Christian wins by DQ and gets cashed in by Rhodes. 18 minutes.

John Cena (c) v CM Punk: CM Punk goes over via heel shenanigans, pinfall. 27 minutes.

Bonus Question #1: How many ref bumps tonight? 3

Bonus Question #2: Which two people will walk out of the building tonight with the championship titles? Cody Rhodes and Charles Montgomery Phil.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm getting in on this shit.

Raw MitB...............Del Rio in 24 minutes
SD MitB.................Wade Berret in 22 minutes
Mark Henry pinfall in 7 minutes
Divas.....................Brie Bella via pinfall. 4 minutes.
WHC......................Orton via pinfall in 15 minutes WB cashes in.
WWEC....................Cena via pinfall in 18 minutes. Del Rio cashes in and takes the title.

Ref bumps.......2

Berret and Del Rio.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW MITB: Alberto Del Rio wins at 13:05

Smackdown MITB: Cody Rhodes wins at 14:59 

Mark Henry v. Big Show: Mark Henry wins via Pinfall at 7:54

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella: Kelly Kelly via pinfall at 3:25

Randy Orton (c) v. Christian:  Randy Orton wins via pinfall at 20:20 

John Cena (c) v CM Punk: CM Punk by pinfall at 32:42


Ref Bumps: 3.

Champions at night's end: Alberto Del Rio and Randy Orton.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Here are mine, and I'm purely picking by what I want to see:
> 
> 
> *RAW MITB:* The Miz at 23:00.
> ...



Just quoting so I can keep track of this

*RAW MITB:* Evan Bourne at 27:39.

*Smackdown MITB:* Gabrielle in 24:05.

*Mark Henry v. Big Show:* Henry Pinfall at 8:13.

*Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella:* Kelly Kelly by Pinfall in 7:11.

*Randy Orton (c) v. Christian:* Christian by Pinfall at 20:11.

*John Cena (c) v CM Punk:* CM Punk by Pinfall at 36:12.


Ref Bumps: 1.

Champions at night's end: Gabrielle and Punk


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

lol you guys.....Punk isn't going to win. That would be too unpredictable.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW MITB: Del Rio 25 min

Smackdown MITB: Cody 30 min

Mark Henry v. Big Show: Henry Pinfall at 7 min.

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella: Kelly Kelly by Pinfall on wrong bella causing a split in 7:11. 

Randy Orton (c) v. Christian: Christian by Pinfall at 27min.

John Cena (c) v CM Punk: CM Punk by Pinfall (Weapon involved, super cena can never lose cleanly) at 30min

Del Rio to cash in but punk walks out of the arena with the Title.  Showing him true to his word of walking out of WWE with title.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL @ TNA releasing an Immortal DVD.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

They have changed the landscape of pro wrestling, they deserve a DVD.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 17, 2011)

Aren't your predictions about the lenght of Cena-Punk too exaggerated? 

I think 18/20 minutes is the best they can do together


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Raw MITB: Del Rio. 18 minutes

Smackdown MITB: Barrett. 20 minutes

Mark Henry vs Big Show: Mark Henry by pin-fall.  9 minutes

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella: Kelly by pin-fall. 4 minutes.

Randy Orton vs Christian: Christian wins by pin-fall. Cashed in by Barrett. 17 minutes.

John Cena vs CM Punk: CM Punk wins by pin-fall. 25 minutes.

Bonus Question #1: How many ref bumps tonight? 3

Bonus Question #2: Which two people will walk out of the building tonight with the championship titles? Barrett and ADR.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Can someone send me a PM of a good stream for tonight? Don't have a ride and my car's broke so I can't drive to the theater. Got a broken leg and shattered knee kinda so walking or a bike ride is out of the question .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Raw MitB: Del Rio (27 minutes)

SD MitB: Wade Barret (29 minutes)

Mark Henry via pinfall (10 minutes)

Kelly Kelly via pinfall (6 minutes)

Orton via pinfall (23 minutes)

CM Punk via pinfall (33 minutes)

Ref bumps: 3

Del Rio and Orton


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

bring in the streams 

EDIT: p2p's list


Here you go


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Anyhow...X-Pac. Any takers?


Ah, what the hell. I just got back into town from a family reunion and need to kill some time before going to Hooters. 

X-Pac/Sean Waltman

*Looks: 3.* My default indy-lookin' dude rating. He's always looked like the small-ratty kid that the jocks smack around for fun in high school. It certainly helped his underdog push when he started getting noticed in the WWF, but petered out after he turned heel on Razor.

*Ability: 6.* He had some really good matches before he got lazy and started phoning it in while in WCW. It's a shame because he probably could've done better for himself if he'd have given a damn about his work after he made it semi-big.

*Charisma: 7.* This seems like it may be too high, but he did have people give a shit about him all the way up to that disastrous heel DX reunion in '99 when the WWF was pushing the shit out of HHH.

*Promos/Talking: 4.* Pretty below-average as a promo guy. Never really had anything interesting to say and whenever he did say something, he usually did nothing more than yell and stick his tongue out like a jackass. 

*Final Score:* *20*


I'm still killing time, so I'll do a few others that have already been done.

Chris Jericho

*Looks: 6.* He's always been in good shape aside from that stint in 2001 where he puffed up and got sloppier than he normally was in the ring. The glam-rock part of his look was pretty cliche by the time he started wrestling, so it wasn't really unique and he just ends up looking like any other guy with long blond hair in the business who idolized the Cross-Eyed Kid growing up.

*Ability: 7.* Like either VBD or Ghost said, when he's in there against top-flight guys, he looks good, but when the opponent's not that good, the matches end up looking really bad. He's never been a real consistently good guy and that really hurts him.

*Charisma: 9.* Dude's got boatloads of charisma. Would've never gotten over as the comedic crybaby heel in WCW, the underdog borderline main event face, or the super-serious "Best in the World at what I do" champion if he didn't.

*Promos/Talking: 9.* Read the above. You gotta have the chops to pull off those characters as well as he did for as long as he did.

*Final Score:* *31*

Gonna do a few more in the next post.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Raw MitB: Del Rio (23 minutes)

SD MitB: Wade Barret (22 minutes)

Mark Henry via pinfall (8 minutes)

Kelly Kelly via pinfall (5 minutes)

Christian via pinfall (19 minutes)

CM Punk via pinfall (21 minutes)

Ref bumps: 2

Del Rio and Christian


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> bring in the streams
> 
> EDIT: p2p's list
> 
> ...



I already had my spanish streams ready but this will come in handy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

wait they're all spanish? 

i want engrish  english my friends  

post your streams now, i can't miss this


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

Alrighty...

Rob Van Dam

*Looks: 5.* Looks like generic, long-haired indy dudes, but what puts him higher is how he'll usually have some good designs on his singlet.

*Ability: 5.* One of the biggest transgressors of "Spot-spot-spot-rest-spot" wrestling along with Sabu. Lots of un-needed stalling and no-selling as well. When he's in there with guys that can break him out of those habits, he can be a decent performer, but that's usually pretty rare.

*Charisma: 8.* He's done really well at getting his "happy, go-lucky" stoner character over wherever he's gone. 'Course, it doesn't really work when you try and book him as a heel. 

*Promos/Talking: 6.* Like I said before, he does well at getting his stoner character over, but really falters when trying to pull off anything else.

*Final Score:* *24*


Dolph Ziggler

*Looks: 6.* Even with the bleached hair back, I can't go any higher because he's pretty much basic body-wise and generic black-n-white color scheme.

*Ability: 7.5* He's pretty much on the borderline between "good" and "great". If he continues growing in the ring like he has over the past 2 years, then I could easily see him a 9 or close to it.

*Charisma: 6.5* I've seen glimpses of it, but he delegates to Vickie way too much to get over by piggybacking off her massive heat.

*Promos/Talking: 5.* This is only because he's never really said much and like I stated previously, he delegates way too much to Vickie to generate heat.

*Final Score:* *25*


Annnnnd here's the big one people have been expecting from me I guess 

John Cena

*Looks: 9.* Pretty much the stereotypical main event guy.

*Ability: 8.5* I've said it over and over again, but you can't have as many good-to-great matches as Cena's had without being a good wrestler and the fact that he's gotten chicken salad out shit like Khali and Lashley along with getting really good stuff out of below-average/mediocre guys like Edge, Batista, Orton, HHH, Wade Barrett, and Sheamus(before he got really good) pretty much ends the stupid "He can't wrestle!" talking point.

*Charisma: 9.* Whether you like or you hate him, the crowds have an opinion of him.

*Promos/Talking: 7.* When he's doing the serious "ace of the company who's tired of taking shit" promo(see 1st promo on Monday with Punk or when he stop playing around with Miz and told him that he didn't know what he was getting into before their first match at The Bash in '09), he's great. But, he gets hampered with annoyingly dumb jokes that seems designed to give his opponents fodder to bury him with and generally aren't funny at all.

*Final Score:* *33.5*


Next up, how about AJ Styles?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Ayo tonights ppv truly feels epic. It feels like sum epic shit is about to go down tonight. I haven't gotten this feeling for a wwe ppv in a LONG time. My predictions....

Kelly vs bella: meh, who gives a fuck. But wat da hell....kelly wins under 3 minutes.

SD MITB: Barett wins 10 mins.

Christian vs Orton: Christian wins via pinfall in what is arguably, da best match of da night...15 to 20 minutes.

RAW MITB: Del rio brings home da bacon, winnin in about 12 to 15 minutes.

Henry is goin againts Kane right? Gotta be honest, I really don't care for this match....

Punk vs Cena: the match we all be waitin for. I can't even call it. My brain says punk, but my hearts say Cena. Cena wins in 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> post your streams now, i can't miss this



Gotta agree with this.
Feel bad if I'd miss it.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait they're all spanish?
> 
> i want engrish  english my friends
> 
> post your streams now, i can't miss this



No no no, what I meant is that I have spanish streams for the event but having more options would be in handy if mine stopped working.

Yours are in English.

Anyway, I'm using this one from skyports:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Alrighty...
> 
> Rob Van Dam
> 
> ...



I fucks wit Cena, but I think ur giving him waaayyy too much credit. Lol. I'll reply later on tonight.


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Totitos said:


> No no no, what I meant is that I have spanish streams for the event but having more options would be in handy if mine stopped working.
> 
> Yours are in English.
> 
> Anyway, I'm using this one from skyports:



cool beans.. half hour left..


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW MITB: Alberto Del Rio wins at 17:49

Smackdown MITB: Cody Rhodes wins at 20:13

Mark Henry v. Big Show: Big Show wins via pinfall at 8:12

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella: Kelly Kelly wins via pinfall at 3:23

Randy Orton (c) v. Christian: Christian wins due to poor officiating at 17:05

John Cena (c) v CM Punk: CM Punk wins via pinfall at 25:32


onus Question #1: How many ref bumps tonight?
2

Bonus Question #2: Which two people will walk out of the building tonight with the championship titles?
World Heavyweight Championship - Christian
WWE Championship - CM Punk


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

Convinced my girl to stay at my place with portal 2 and a creek for a veiw than going to wild wing's.  So....what's good on where to go to watch?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Convinced my girl to stay at my place with portal 2 and a creek for a veiw than going to wild wing's.  So....what's good on where to go to watch?





http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

That forum we went to was pure shit. Even the stream is awful.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

>People dreaming Punk will actually win


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Hype, we bout to begin!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

the more streams the better folks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Raw MITB: Del Rio or Kingston

Smackdown MITB: Sin Cara

Mark Henry vs Big Show: Inconclusive. Pulling for Show 

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella: Does not care

Randy Orton vs Christian: Likely Christian w/possible interference from Kane. 

Cena vs CM Punk: LIKELY Cena with a MITB cashing at the end of the PPV with Cena walking out without the championship.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone got a link : /?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

this one is fine i guess

http://*winningeleven*blog.com/blog/game-play-videos/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Link removed

as always I bring the best, there are plenty of links at the top, if one stops for a bit then click the next, you're welcome

edit: hell yeah, that guy knows!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

I had to save that link from the last time you posted it, since they usually have great streams


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

And... it begins...

I am kicking myself. Why oh why don't I have a job. i could have gotten TICKETS to this s--t


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Skittles


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

SMACKDOWN MITB as open? nice 

I like Sin Cara attire


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

predict great spot by sin cara


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh dat Sin Cara mein square


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Let the show begin.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if the Smackdown MitB will have dimmed lights to hide Sin Cara's botches.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I had to save that link from the last time you posted it, since they usually have great streams





Brandon Heat said:


> I wonder if the Smackdown MitB will have dimmed lights to hide Sin Cara's botches.



It better not :/

Wade got this!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope not, they can't afford risking creating botches for this type of match with that dumbass lighting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

sheamus pop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheamus getting a pop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Cody Rhodes

Aka Doctor Doom


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate how Cody doesn't have kneepads.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> I hate how Cody doesn't have kneepads.



Man that shit is smexy..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

A MITB without Kane isn't a MITB at all


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

^ 



RadishMan said:


> I hate how Cody doesn't have kneepads.



Ugh, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sheamus getting a pop?



We love us some Lobster Head


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Also

BRING BACK SHELTON BENJAMIN


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Gabriel goin' Kofi Kingstom on us


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

ANy HD Streams?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Sin Cara had to out do them all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

any streams?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Love how they're not even using the ladders.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

OH SHIT I FORGOT! STREAM! I NEED A STREAM!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

I like how I can hear Booker's voice over EVERYTHING


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> OH SHIT I FORGOT! STREAM! I NEED A STREAM!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

There goes Sin Cara.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Sin Cara shaking on the floor

lol


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheamus is in trouble


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn Sheamus just killed one of my fav's in this match.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Down goes Sin Cara


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

DAMN CARA!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

best friend for life Kay.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Nuuuu! Sin Cara 

On the other hand, that's the loudest cheer I have ever heard for Shaemus


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

That was a hell of a bump cara


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

God.. cara's injury is legit?


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Be more detailed people


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sin Cara shaking on the floor
> 
> lol



Fucking ladder got wrecked.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Be more detailed people



Sin Cara just got Matt Hardy'd through a ladder.

Crowd chanting for CM Punk 
C'mon guys.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Cara is legit hurt? Wow c'mon :/


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

"We are entering the end of an era/enterprise/uh..whatever you want to call it..."


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Already chanting for Punk?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

if Sin Cara storms back out and wins this.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe Cara will come back last minute and win, avoids his botches in good light and gives him the push u know he's going to get


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

DOOMSDAY~! welcome to Chicago Mother Fucker


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Daneil Bryan not looking good in this match at all : /.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

crowd's awesome :33


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk Chants.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Kay i appreciate the stream....but its pissing me off with the constant stops.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kay i appreciate the stream....but its pissing me off with the constant stops.



Stops?
I dunno.Working perfect for me.



More Streams here.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk is the Whole Fucking Show.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kay i appreciate the stream....but its pissing me off with the constant stops.



Link removed


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheamus


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh fuck that Chokeslam.:WOW


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

And now he gets a taste of his own medicine


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

If Sin Cara isnt legit hurt then that was the biggest oversell EVER


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

By Kane, goddamn.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Two people dead already. lol.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Justin n Sheamus looking the best so far to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Kay I can not rep again, but i will remember it. Thanks darth.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

It sucks my comp would be broken at a time like this ;-;


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Did not see that coming!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

asfasfasd fasWQWTFFF Bryan WON!!! NOOOO


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

OHHHH MY GOD


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

holy fuck DB is the man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

DANIEL BRYANT!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

:33:33:33:33:33:33:33:33

danielson


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN *CLAP CLAP CLAP!* DANIEL BRYAN *CLAP CLAP CLAP*


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2011)

holy shit DBDB DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN !!!


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, who saw that coming. Danial Bryan. Awesome.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Boner moment DB takes on CM Punk for title tonight


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that I didn't expect

Congrats to Bryan


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL Kaval picked TNA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy shit. Didn't see that one happening. Jizzing in pants commencing.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

DB looks happy as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Bryant just John Cena'd this match.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't believe it.  Legit shocked.  DBD?  Like...for real?  What's the catch?


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

How'd he do it?


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

They pushing some real good wrestling talent in Daniel, hoping he goes far.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit my man Danielson is official now


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Kaval must be mad right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Great win for Daniel Bryan. :WOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Why would Kaval be mad? WWE fired him. 

Now watch Bryan be the first dude to lose when he cashes in.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Taste the Rainbow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

they're trying to make smackdown get more views from the IWC it seems


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Not naked. Piss time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

What if he becomes the first guy to cash in and lose


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Foooooooood time.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

BRYAN BRYAN BRYAN BRYAN

MARKED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

shit break


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would Kaval be mad? WWE fired him.



he asked for his release


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly wearing lots of clothes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Now for the ladies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he asked for his release



He said in an interview that WWE made him say that or else they wouldn't pay him his 90 days.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Wade was gonna win with that behind Bryan on the ladder spot.

and they made that camera switch for Bryan making it obvious as shit!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> How'd he do it?



He just climbed and got it. He was in a top-ladder fight with Rhodes and Barret and kicked them both off.



Agmaster said:


> I don't believe it.  Legit shocked.  DBD?  Like...for real?  What's the catch?



He loses his cash in


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

This ppv is officially better than the shitty wrestlemania of this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

he should cash it on orton tonight..


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He loses his cash in


I've been effin' told.  so bs vs henry is the late in the game piss break?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Greatest ppv of forever until Bryan loses his cash-in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

this is taking way too long


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He said in an interview that WWE made him say that or else they wouldn't pay him his 90 days.



were did u read that


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Watch Bryan cash it and be the honest guy and face a legit 1v1 match with Orton, and lose :/


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Piss break ends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

btw, that vince with attorneys shot just made it clear that punk's gonna win via screwjob


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Was John Cena watching the Divas match with the Audience???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

cena in summerslam intro


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

If he cashes in and loses I won't feel bad he still won and that means something at least


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Putting both piss breaks in a row?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> Watch Bryan cash it and be the honest guy and face a legit 1v1 match with Orton, and lose :/



I would die laughing if that happens. Sorry for the DB hate I really wanted Cody or Wade to win...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

Or...not?  wtf?  also, i would lol if drew came out and killed them both.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

IF Bryan loses while cashing it in then all we know is that they are doing it to screw with Punk.  Since Punk, Cabana and Danielson are all good friends


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

THERE WONT BE NO PEAS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> were did u read that



Here's a link to the interview:

here


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Mark Henry jumping at a fan.


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

NEED ANOTHER STREAM


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Link removed

Big show going hard.

Shouldn't have been no count outs...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

REAL LIFE MONSTER MOVIE OMG~!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BOOKER SAID ^ (use bro) LOLOL


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Did Booker just say the N word AGAIN?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Watching this show on my television is awesome


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Big Shows Chest 67 inches
Big Shows Thigs 37 inches

Big Shows Dick.......hasn't been seen and cannot be measured at the moment.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> NEED ANOTHER STREAM









Posts contain Streams.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> btw, that vince with attorneys shot just made it clear that punk's gonna win via screwjob




That's what I thought.

Anyone see Colt Cabana in arena tonight? How about Foley?

And did anyone even vote for Bryan to win? .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeebus, everything about this match is high-impact


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

from wrestlezone


"As of an hour ago, almost no one in the locker room knows the finish of the John Cena vs CM Punk WWE Title Match tonight. A key WWE insider told us only Vince McMahon, executive producer Kevin Dunn, the referee, Punk, Cena, and anyone else involved in the match (or even "after the match") have been briefed on the finish.

Punk has not said his goodbyes to people at the show, but no one is taking that as a clue as to whether he's staying or going. "Everyone is enjoying watching this play out," our key insider told us less than an hour ago."


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

chicago screwjob?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Mark Henry beat the fuck out of Big Show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

SOMEONE JUST GOT THERE ASS KICKED!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice clean win by Mark Henry.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Good fucking match for 2 big men, Henry had a clean win.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Clever Girl, Vince

awesome match by the two giants.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

The return of Silverback


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

People who died tonight so far: Sin Cara, Sheamus and Big Show.

Booker T is next lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for Big Show to film a movie?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

"Ah fuck!" 

That's not PG, Big Show.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

henry got that post rape face and lol show selling


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Ah fuck!"
> 
> That's not PG, Big Show.



You be fast man


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

ahhhh fuck


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL at Big Show's selling. Too funny.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk Chants getting louder.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk chants as shows helped out? WOW CHICAGO


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Match ends too fast

As usual


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

"CM Punk! CM Punk!"

Guys... he's... he's not... what?


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Show lost? 

Which diva won?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk chants instead of standard applause for Show... this is going to be crazy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

@Cooli: Kelly, of course.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

ahh ahhh fuck ahhh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Mark Henry squashed Big Show. Excellent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Raiden said:


> People who died tonight so far: Sin Cara, Sheamus and Big Show.
> 
> Booker T is next lol.



When you drop the N Bomb that much no one can kill you


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

That roof is going to explode with hate when John comes out


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> chicago screwjob?



where the fuck is earl hebner when you need him


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesh Raw MITB Match.:WOW


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's go Del Rio.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Yesh Raw MITB Match.:WOW



Trust me it wont be as good as Smackdown's


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

This crowd loves them heels.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> where the fuck is earl hebner when you need him



i dunno


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> @Cooli: Kelly, of course.



Meh. Can't say I didn't see that comin. Is there still a woman's title?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Meh, my favorite one passed. With no Ziggler, I'm not all that excited about this match.

@Cooli: No . As if the Diva's weren't disrespected enough, they scrapped the women's title for... that thing....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Del Rio, Kofi, or swagger and ill be happy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> where the fuck is earl hebner when you need him



In TNA.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone bringing a Ladder into the Ring.

Let's go Evan!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully another upset in this MiTB!

Still got my money on ADR tho.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Little Jimmy ladder.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Del Rio, Kofi, or swagger and ill be happy



No one should win the briefcase twice except Punk


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

War of Ladders


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

if penis size = size of ladder picked ...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Meh, my favorite one passed. With no Ziggler, I'm not all that excited about this match.
> 
> @Cooli: No . As if the Diva's weren't disrespected enough, they scrapped the women's title for... that thing....



That sucks. That seemed like the better title to me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

R Truth is black. He doesn't need to get a big ladder.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone have a stream link?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> No one should win the briefcase twice except Punk



They fucked over Jack so hard he Deserves a do-over


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Ladders, Ladders everywhere.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

I missed Bryan winning MiTB

I missed Bryan winning MiTB...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Lantern costume.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

raw mitb has been awesome so far


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is everyone fighting over a 4 foot tall ladder.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BOUNRe!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

DEAD TONIGHT: EVERYBODY


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Them high flying moves were fucking beast, A Ry n Bourne going hard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Bout damn time he did that


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Air Bourne


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

spot monkey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

I now want bourne to win.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

That Bourne


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

So far I'm liking this show.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Now Miz is broked


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

And another one out.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz got killed?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Another injury??? REALLY ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

ouch Miz......


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

The Miz injured to? 

Damn, people falling like flies.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz, nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

DAT SHOOTING STAR PRESS


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

lol ADR there's a reason why people slowly push the ladder.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy shit his knee looks gross


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

That knee looks FUCKED up.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

HURRICANE RUTA!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link removed



thanks a lot.

Damn Miz is fucked up!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz injured AHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz wasn't supposed to fall like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Please be okay Miz


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz wasn't supposed to fall like that.



Yeah.... You can tell when he was in mid air...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Move of the night goes to R Truth.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

If enough people get hurt then maybe a Ryder push?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Please be okay Miz



Sorry to tell you but his knee was fucked hes out for a bit


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz fucked himself? Lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Ladders everywhere


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Depending on how badly Miz is hurt, possibility he'll be out for an extended period of time?

If so, I give him 4-6 weeks.

Edit: Never mind


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

KOOFIII WINS!!!!!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Bodies falling all over the place.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz!?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

This is why I was suspicious about Miz's injury.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

KOFI DIDNT WIN


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

The fuck is this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

raw mitb>smackdownmitb


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Miz lol, you be crazy..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't know if that was scheduled.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

oh shit his mask


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

So miz won?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

ADR def got it.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy fuck, what an ending, fucking nuts.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Del Rio wins


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> raw mitb>smackdownmitb



LIES I SAY LIES\!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

ugh I am tired of delrio....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Rio won the match??? Oh shit! 

I was expecting Rey to get it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Darn it Burrito won.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

>dat Rey heat

ADR DESTINY all but confirmed for later tonight


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Predictable ending.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that's a win that I can agree with


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Obviously Win is Obvious


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat Del Rio


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now that's a win that I can agree with



Word, one of the dirtest wins ever lol. I was wondering if Rey would win since its his first MITB and he's got that DVD to push but glad he didn't


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

This match was just insane.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

It's so obvious that Del Rio will cash in before midnight when Punk tries to leave.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> Word, one of the dirtest wins ever lol. I was wondering if Rey would win since its his first MITB and he's got that DVD to push but glad he didn't



I like how he basically just took a shit on everything he had when he ripped off his mask


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

But wasn't Rio already guaranteed a match?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

What match is next?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 on April 1st?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn, Kofi landed on Swagger when they fell off the ladder. That looked...painful.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

So Del Rio for sure cashes it in TONIGHT


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope he does.
Not interested in a storyline for this lol.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Damn, Kofi landed on Swagger when they fell off the ladder. That looked...painful.



Yeah that's was as nasty bump nothing compare to Cara though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

No he is not cashing it in tonight.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So Del Rio for sure cashes it in TONIGHT



I can somehow see how it goes down.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ugh I am tired of delrio....





Kay Faraday said:


> Darn it Burrito won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys...two matches left.

90 minutes left.

WTF.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys...two matches left.
> 
> 90 minutes left.
> 
> WTF.


PPV will end 20 minutes early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Ewww...that cut on Del Rio's stomach.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

I say Orton gets disqualified because Christian gets somebody to interfere.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ewww...that cut on Del Rio's stomach.



That's hot


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

So who thinks Christian wins then Del Rio or Bryan cashes in?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Christian wins and then defeats Daniel Bryan in 30 seconds with a roll-up.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So who thinks Christian wins then Del Rio or Bryan cashes in?



That would make DB champ  would be cooler if he could cash it in on punk tonight would be greatest match ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That would make DB champ  would be cooler if he could cash it in on punk tonight would be greatest match ever



THISSSSSS  +rep


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Just finished watching Raw MitB. Definitely a really good show. Spot of the match is when Rio zipped through the ladder trying to hit Kofi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Del Rio cashes MitB in tonight for Smackdown...then cashes in the title shot he already won tomorrow night.

Del Rio becomes the Unified world champion.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

"Randy Sucks"?


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Bryan couldn't cash it in on Punk, I think.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Mixed crowd for this match tonight.

It's like watching a Cena match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

>Randy Sucks Chant

I love this crowd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

see how come Low Ki could not hack it? See how DB went from Nexus to MiTB winner in a year?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont think the briefcase is brand exclusive.  I think just as Justin Roberts said the briefcase is a guaranteed championship contract that is valid for a year.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Bryan couldn't cash it in on Punk, I think.




Yeah he cant.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> see how come Low Ki could not hack it? See how DB went from Nexus to MiTB winner in a year?



Low Ki wanted a storyline quickly and when WWE said no he asked for a release.  Which is stupid IMO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> see how come Low Ki could not hack it? See how DB went from Nexus to MiTB winner in a year?



Low Ki is black.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio cashes MitB in tonight for Smackdown...then cashes in the title shot he already won tomorrow night.
> 
> Del Rio becomes the Unified world champion.



Oh really?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Christian with the Chris *[removed]* headbutt


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Christian isnt winning tonight especially if he is using benoit's move set


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

BULLSHIT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn the crowd loves Christian.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

^


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Randy is.. not looking too well lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

How much trouble do you think Christian will get into for that?


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

What match is going on now?

-edit-

Nvm


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice RKO by Orton


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Crippler crossface would be epic


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

We just saw another Orton reaction gif.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Crippler crossface would be epic





Christian FTW???


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

That was unexpected LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

CHRISTIAN WINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

now here comes the MITB winner


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy Shit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

I spit in the face of people who don't want to be cool.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

oh shit


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, that's the best they could think of? Haha.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG! SUSPEND ORTON!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

HAAAAAAAAAAAA Christian won


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

The couldnt let Christian win the title with some fucking dignity? SMH.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Bryan nows your chance!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Randy swallowed Christian's spit. This means they're going steady now. pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone is about to cash in their contract. 

DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

wtf         .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

COME OUT BRYAN.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Soooooooo THATS WHYYYYY the Spanish announce table was there for LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Low Ki wanted a storyline quickly and when WWE said no he asked for a release.  Which is stupid IMO



yeah...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Low Ki is black.



of course....



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I spit in the face of people who don't want to be cool.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

I think that table was suppose to collapse


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

How can you not love Orton when he does stuff like this? That was epic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Soooooooo THATS WHYYYYY the Spanish announce table was there for LOL



SHIT ITS A SUPER MEXICAN ANNOUNCE TABLE! It did not break.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait Cena/Punk is gonna last an hour?


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Who won?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

If DB doesn't cash in, he's a moron.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

is it me?or Jerry is a hypocrite?

OMG ORTON IS BACK TO BREAK THE TABLE XD.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Orton snapped!:WOW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

what a Mexican announce table! It took 2 RKOs!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Randy's gone Sting

"You are NOTHING you son of a bitch "


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

THAT IS ONE TOUGH SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE~!!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL Randy "Psycho Face"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Notthiswaynotthisway.vid


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Who won?



Christian via DQ. But Randy wrecked his s--t


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Where the hell is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

We need Daniel Bryan to cash in and lose now so both Christian and DB look weak.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

this is lulzy

Orton: RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

So now Randy's sticking his tongue out.

Did he not just learn his lesson.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Nutcase Orton is the greatest. Surprised no one is cashing in lol.

NO WAIT THE FEUD GOES ON!


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

slow motion spit


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

YES, Christian is still champ.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Dammit Bryan I am disappointed.


Taste the Rainbow.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

What was the DQ?

-edit-

Bryan tried to cash and lost?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Christian shared more bodily fluid with Orton right there than he does with his wife.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Couldn't have asked for a better time Daniel.

You better at least tease it during the Cena/Punk match.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> What was the DQ?



Kicked him in the balls.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

He may be the scum of the earth as a human being, but stuff like this is why I am a fan .
No one does the psychopath better.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> What was the DQ?



Orton kicked Christian into the crownjewels.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

What a waste of an opportunity for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> What was the DQ?



Orton low blowed Christina.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Rabbi Punk vs Super Cena


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> What was the DQ?



Low blow. Christian spit in his face, and after some back and forth punches, Randy kicked him in the nuts.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 17, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> What a waste of an opportunity for Daniel Bryan.



Well, honestly he's probably not in that much better condition.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR


im saying that all night


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 17, 2011)

Good PPV so far.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

DB is going to be the first honorable MITB winner since RVD


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

It's time CM PUNK, Mein Fuhrer win this shit


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Brian is gonna cash it in for a legit 1v1 match I'm telling you, he's got too much honor


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Couldn't have asked for a better time Daniel.
> 
> You better at least tease it during the Cena/Punk match.



His Brief Case is only for Smackdown.

Only Wrestlemania Case is for both brand.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

So Orton didnt want to win?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

This crowd is going to be worse to Cena than that ECW ppv against RVD.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk still wearing a Nexus shirt.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

lol Randy.

Somebody post another stream, mine just went out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena wins clean time


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Cannot wait for crowd's reaction.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So Orton didnt want to win?



No, HE COULDN'T CONTROL HIS ANGER.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So Orton didnt want to win?



More that he snapped completely.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

"Do I have everybody attention now?"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> His Brief Case is only for Smackdown.
> 
> Only Wrestlemania Case is for both brand.



Could be waived for storyline purposes Mcmahon being desparate to keep built in wwe 

Just let us dream


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk knew the ending to the WHC match


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

CM PUNK!CM PUNK!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Man I love this promo....


here is a stream...thank darth with a rep.

stream!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

We need Cena to win so people will actually riot.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Biggest pop of all time


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

And the crowd roars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk wearing a new tshirt.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

I see Punk shaved the porn-stache


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Cena thou Heat shall be Big.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Crowd is so


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Rabbis can't shave.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Please turn heel, Cena. :33


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk is eating this up, mang. Love it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk bordering GOAT-status.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

PLEASE WIN CM PUNK! PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

I want that shirt.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Man, he's emotional right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Emotional Punk will botchamania now due to tears.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT DID YOU HEAR THAT BOOO!?????????????


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! YALL HEAR DAT CROWD? This is too epic?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

*RAPADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Omg the Booing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

Boos from EVERYONE.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

This is something else, Rock vs Cena won't come close to this.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena in a pack of wolves.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

I love me some Cena, but this right here is epic.

THIS. IS. WRESTLING!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena overcomes the odds and defeats 20,000 fans interfering for Punk.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit, I aint been this excited for a main event in a long time.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 17, 2011)

Was that Colt Cabana?


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor Cena lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Sure Vince has something planned as well.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

To see the rage on their faces win Cena beats Punk will be glorious


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Why are they booing?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

I doubt Cena will be wanting to pose with the "We Hate Cena" T-shirt guy should he win.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

shit i need a ne stream!


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

"Chicago hates John Cena" lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Crowd cheered themselves out. They quieted down for the intros.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Why are they booing?



Punks Hometown.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Darc said:


> Poor Cena lol



Please, ain't no s--t. Cena relishes in this kinda crowd



Cooli said:


> Why are they booing?



Is this an actual question dude?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena dominating Punk with wrestling.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

BEST CROWD EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

You can't wrestle.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Gotta love Cena though...


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

cooli you are out of the loop my friend


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Crowd: "You can't wrestle!"
Punk: "Me...? Or him? Ooooh okay"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

>you can't wrestle

Oh silly smarks never change


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> You can't wrestle.



Punk doing the me or him to it was epic XD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

This ain't shit compared to the ECW crowd at One Night Stand, tbh.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

You can't wrestle!! 
me? 
Him? 
Oh Ok


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

To clarify, what are they booing at?  I said I'm not able to see it, remember? ;-;


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

. God damn, Punk is epic.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

king needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh shit, Cena chants.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ain't shit compared to the ECW crowd at One Night Stand, tbh.


 Cena vs RVD Right?
i remember that lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ain't shit compared to the ECW crowd at One Night Stand, tbh.



Yeah I'm disappointed. 

The intros were pretty much the best part, but Cena's intro at ONS going through those middle fingers with the title belt over his head was awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Expose the business some more by talking to each other during headlocks, guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ain't shit compared to the ECW crowd at One Night Stand, tbh.



acoustics, man, acoustics. ONS was in a s--ty arena



Cooli said:


> To clarify, what are they booing at?  I said I'm not able to see it, remember? ;-;



Cena


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2011)

and the screwjob get mentioned


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Some predicting McMahon to reenact the Screwjob here.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

it was bound to happen


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

>Cole mentioning Montreal Screwjob

Chicago Screwjob incoming


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena clotheslined the CRAP outta Punk!


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

cena may get himself disqualified


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone in the front row sitting on their hands.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

CENA SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

If it becomes the Chicago Screwjob, expect Chicago to riot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

LETS GO CENA!!!


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

michael cole : 'CM Punk has the abillity to brainwash people'.
wtf where are we?at star wars or soemthing?-_-'.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys: CM Punk
Girls: Cena


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

somebody gonna die tonite


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone in the front row sitting on their hands.



I just noticed that!...very poor.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

The kids/womans voices are being heard.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

this match is slow....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonderwoman wrist bands lookin good tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Both guys wrestling slower than Randy Orton atm.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

Guyz i need a stream link,any link here?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> Guyz i need a stream link,any link here?





Page contains quite the amount of Links.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> Guyz i need a stream link,any link here?



stream!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

FUCK ONE NIGHT STAND MATCH! 
This is better


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> Guyz i need a stream link,any link here?



stream!

best one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk dominating...Superman comeback eminent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

waitin for this guy to show up... wait for it...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> FUCK ONE NIGHT STAND MATCH!
> This is better



Crowd-wise, hell yes. Match wise, it's slow as hell, so far.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Botched crossbody, Cena's knee got banged up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena injured. Put up the X and cancel the match, ref.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceman hurt that knee for realiz man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena was like "I can't wrestle? FUCK YOU. SUPLEX TIME."


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn, I hope he isn't legit hurt. This is the worst possible time.

That suplex was bitchin'


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena powering thro the knee pain tho, I respect that.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guyz,Kay faraday,Raiden,Darc.
Reps for all of ya.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Activate Super Punk.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Booker T .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena used an emerald frosion?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> Guyz i need a stream link,any link here?





oh wait.......


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

BOOO YEAHH BOOO YEAHH CHANT ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena: "I can't wrestle? F--k _you_ guys"
even the crowd had to cheer for that move


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Hahah Cena couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

YOU CAN'T SEE ME...OUCH!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Did he just tap him outside of the ring?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena just botched that inverted slam, before the "you can't see me" fist drop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Cena: "I can't wrestle? F--k _you_ guys"
> even the crowd had to cheer for that move



             .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena wasn't taking another crossbody lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

You know what would've been boss? A surprise GTS from Cena. Make it happen, guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

lol cole...Punk landed straight on his ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

If Punk actually landed on his feet, that would have been amazing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

"Cena is just getting warmed up."

Book is hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk botched landing on his feet.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk landed on his feet my ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

CENA USING MOVEZ


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> You know what would've been boss? A surprise GTS from Cena. Make it happen, guys.



The opposite almost happened .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Epic knees to bulldog


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Desperation sets in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat knee


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

Right in the face!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Vince coming out any minute now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

If Punk taps .

EDIT: ok he got it. yay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

TAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

STF locked in,

Screwjob coming...


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

cole switches sides like no one else


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

So glad it wasn't a screwjob.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

the crowd is awesome,they really are.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> cole switches sides like no one else



'swhy we love him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> Punk landed on his feet my ass



Don't you mean Punk's ass?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice counter


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena got it locked


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

OH SHIT. He reversed it!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

OWNED friend


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

WWE ABOUT TO TROLOLOL


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

SUPER PUUUNK!!!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking Richmond, Virginai I'm moving to Chicago!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

NICE COUNTERING!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's go Punk.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Stream is messing up.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

This match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

wwwoooooo that was close.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

this match is beyond epic quick someone I need an adjective


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Submission 101 knowledge by Punk


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

This shit is amazing.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

the stream is starting to lag,and my heart is beating faster,the crowd is electrifying,the only missing thing is Jim Ross .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena can't wrestle? Fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

This fucking main event


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

best match of the year


booker:  i cant call it


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Another botch : /.

who cares tho.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't you mean Punk's ass?


 Oh you....


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena giving it everything he's got. lol this is great.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena wants to one up Orton for the match of the year.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

I actually thought John had it that time. Seriously.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena got some hang-time with that legdrop


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena is turning


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy shit...I need to fap now. pek


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

This match is nuts.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

The ref counting slow, he must be from Chicago.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

God i hope he loses, his year reign as champ has to end


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

He kicked out of 2 AA's. Think about that. Fucking hell.



> God i hope he loses, his year reign as champ has to end



The fuck? Year reign?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

PUNK KILL CENA GODDAMMIT!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought he was going to do the Pepsi Plunge there.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

urca said:


> My heart is beating faster,the crowd is electrifying.



YOU TOO? ME TOO!!


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

So many botches but like, its still working lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Commentators covering the botches.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

HERE IT COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

HERE WE GO BABY

EDIT: LOOOL


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Here it comes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

DON'T RUIN THIS MATCH FUCKERS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

VINCE!!!!!!!


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

The BOSS IS HERE


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

SCREWJOB!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena no selling like a pro!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn Cena.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

The Fuck!?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

DAMN JOHN YOU GOT KNOCK THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

CENA FOR THE SAVE!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

You know the supposed reign where he's going to hold onto it for the rock until the next wrestlemania? 

come on punk seal the deal!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

OH MY FUCKEN GOD


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk pulled it lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

OH MY FUCK YES FUCK YES


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUNK WINS


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

FUCKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cm Punk !!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG WHAT A MATCH


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

PUNK IS THE CHAMP!!! YEESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

OH SHIT! PUNK WINS!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

We just witnessed history.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

incoming DEL RIO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won~!!!! hell yeah.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YEEES! HE DID IT!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

YOURE FIRED!!! fuck yes its come to pass.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

He's calling DEL RIO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

damn this is epic.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Del Rio?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

No don't be a fool punk get the fuck out of there


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh this is too brilliant.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at Punk's face.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2011)

called it punk winning, del rio trying to cash in and punk walking out


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

THE KISS OF DEATH BY CM PUNK!!!

TROLOLOLOLOLOLLL


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG Punk!


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

fuck you Alberto DEl rio you got knock the fuck out YEAHHH PUNK


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2011)

PUNK IS OUT. RUN!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn Alberto got trolled.


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

DEL RIO DIDNT CASH IT IN O_O


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lmao!!! CM Punk is like bitch this is mine. Hahahahaha


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

lol Alberto Cash in fail. That was the funniest shit this year.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

Best PPV in about 7 years totally worth the cash


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

YYYEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  PPPUUUNNNNKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

BEST PPV IN A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG ASS TIME

im sooo hype


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

Nahnahnahnah nahnahnahnahnah heyheyhey goooodbye.

Cena.

lol ADR.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena fired tomorrow?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman: The Chicago Trollojob.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

so he did cash it in? that would be ultimate to see that losers face


----------



## Cooli (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk wins? Cena's fired? Rio takes the belt? 


-edit-

Damn rio first to lose?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Tomorrow's Raw will be amazing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow can suck my cock, btw. Cena can't wrestle? LOOK AT IT, BITCH. LOOK AT THAT MATCH.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Notice how the thread is closing in on 10K posts


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena no-sold the screwjob and it backfired bigtime


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Props,to Punk, Cena, Vince and the WWE Booking team


----------



## urca (Jul 17, 2011)

MY GOD THIS WAS AWESOME
I NEED TO DOWNLOAD THIS PPV ASAP,MY LIL BROTHERS WILL LOVE IT


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Dickbutt wins
ADR wins
Christian wins
CM Punk wins

ppv of the fucking year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

there you have it mates.. cluster fuck.. either punk's not leaving or some serious shit is gonna go down tomorrow night :33

gratz punk.. pek

that cena save was epic


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

This was the best PPV the WWE has done all year


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

SUDDENLY MY AVATAR IS RELEVANT.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Next Thread should be dedicated to this epic Moment of CM Punk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

DAMN I CAN NOT WAIT FOR RAW! I CAN NOT BELIEVE I AM SAYING THIS!


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2011)

All the ppv was awesome, but wth LOL ADR always get trolled, no wonder why he barely gets reaction all people know he never won when is worth.

Also it sucks that we get Cena get fired 2.0 =/, hope this time he sells it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

I fucken called it. 

I knew Del Rio would try to cash but I thought Punk would just run, he got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Now watch it all blow over this coming Monday as if it never happened


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena carried CM Punk to the best match of his career.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

inb4 christian loses it next friday


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

sfdgsdafgs HYPEEEEEEEED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan wins, Christian wins, CM Punk wins.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

I JIZZED SOOOOO MANY TIMES


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 55 (33 members and 22 guests)
> Spartan1337, Ghost_of_Gashir, Shadow, Shirker, Matta Clatta, Ceria, Khris, Jade, Abigail, Malvingt2, Brandon Heat, Totitos, Let it Bleed, Kagekatsu, Inugami, Dark Kakashi, RadishMan, Nemesis, Death Note, Masterpiece, Agmaster, Darc, Kisame3rd14, Rated R Superstar, The Gr8 Destroyer, Elzam Branstein



Now that's rad...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena can't wrestle? those fuckers who say otherwise just got told

Goddamn what a match, what a PPV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> inb4 christian loses it next friday



You mean Tuesday.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

I NEED A REPLAY STREAM NAOOO!!!!!!! I WILL GLADLY WATCH IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

Totitos said:


> SUDDENLY MY AVATAR IS RELEVANT.



hahahahahahahahaha YES YES IT IS


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

This was the greatest ppv in a long, long time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

Match of the Year just happened. 

Sorry Orton vs. Christian.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now watch it all blow over this coming Monday as if it never happened



but Cena's fired man
and Punk really hasn't resigned with them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

John Cena

Ability: * 10 MOTHERFUCKERS*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena carried CM Punk to the best match of his career.



As far as Punks WWE work goes this is actually true


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk for president. XD


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2011)

No more ugly belt!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

I came so hard


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

World Heavyweight Championship must be brought to RAW now .

I had honestly thought the Rock was going to show up at the PPV.
Remember the video he did?
He said he was going to hit Cena again where it all started.
Granted his debut wasn't in Chicago.
But he cut a promo very similar to the video when he won the championship there, and also said there that it was where it all would start.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

The WWE did the right thing by letting Punk win.

WWE vs ROH, let's go. :ho


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

The look on Vince's face when it went off totally said 'God dammit, I'm fucked.'


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that Punk will be at Raw tomorrow because he is locally being advertised to show up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

not single shitty match.. best PPV since a very long time.. since maybe wrestlemania 19.. gonna download and re-watch that shit..

i still say one night stand's crowd was better.. for instance, it didn't have the kiddies chanting for cena.. other than that, crowd was awesome.. i wonder what the fuck is going to happen.. shit, i can't wait


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

I seem to notice that this whole PPV's an internet wrestling fan's wet dream come true.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena and Punk were both magnificent tonight. No lie.

So, how do you think their going to get the belt off Punk anyway?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally a real wwe title and not some rap spinner shit. take that shit to tna


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm buying the dvd of this glorious PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

Heh, "Cena can't wrestle".

I wonder how crow tastes


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor Del Rio, getting trolled for a whole month back-to-back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

just for the record, i do believe this was their best match, individually as well.. cena just had his "classic match" gentlemen


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Poor Del Rio, getting trolled for a whole month back-to-back.



he deserves to be the fodder right now, this isn't tna where a guy can enter the scene and win the title that night or after a short time of being in the organization.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> just for the record, i do believe this was their best match, individually as well.. cena just had his "classic match" gentlemen



Yeah, the last decade doesn't count.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 17, 2011)

A whole lot of soiled pants for smarks to wash tomorrow morning.

Great fucking PPV.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 17, 2011)

Totitos said:


> I'm buying the dvd of this glorious PPV.


Same.

Also, Colt Cabana in the crowd.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

> Vince just walked back to the arena and punched John Laurinaitis in the face. Heads are gonna roll.



twitter.jpg


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

I really hope someone gifs Del Rio getting a kick to the face by Punk. 

Kinda funny in a slight hindsight though, since CM Punk actually kissed Del Rio some time ago...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> just for the record, i do believe this was their best match, individually as well.. cena just had his "classic match" gentlemen





Cena/HBK, 1,2,3
Cena/Edge, 1,2,TLC,LMS
Cena/RVD
Cena/Umaga
Cena/HHH 1,2

Cena has allot of great matches son


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

I tell you guys the theory after the chat cool down lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

No Cena still can't wrestle he still looked like he was no selling.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

The predictible Del Rio cash in failed... Daniel fucking Bryan... Christain over Orton... not worthy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> but Cena's fired man
> and Punk really hasn't resigned with them



Like Vince would really fire the poster child for the PG era

And I know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> didn't take too long
> 
> i will do bret later.. doing cena before i sleep..
> 
> ...



elevated


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

I want a vid of running del rio and vinnie looking on with some music


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I read somewhere that Punk will be at Raw tomorrow because he is locally being advertised to show up.



Yep it was on ewrestlingnews.
Though I have no Idea on it's credibility.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> he deserves to be the fodder right now, this isn't tna where a guy can enter the scene and win the title that night or after a short time of being in the organization.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 17, 2011)

props to WWE


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

color me impressed.  wwe has my attention.  lol when otungacutty come out to his theme.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No Cena still can't wrestle he still looked like he was no selling.



Oh shut up


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

meanwhile i still want to see the replay stream!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, the last decade doesn't count.






Zen-aku said:


> Cena/HBK, 1,2,3
> Cena/Edge, 1,2,TLC,LMS
> Cena/RVD
> Cena/Umaga
> ...



great matches no doubt.. but not "classic"

for instance, between those and tonight's match.. the difference was like between the skies and the earth.. 

its his best match yet.. its not even close.. the epic feel when cena made the save was penis shivering... i haven't come close to feeling this kind of shit from cena.. it was different..

same type of feeling people got with warrior/hogan and andre/hogan..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena is a great wrestler, just tough luck facing the God of wrestling. :ho


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I read somewhere that Punk will be at Raw tomorrow because he is locally being advertised to show up.



well those things aren't always true, orlando ads were playing that Edge would face Mysterio in a title match and it was weeks after edge had retired.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

i love this ppv


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Carlito was the fucking shit, i hate wwe for losing a great talent like him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

i need a punk set like NOW


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk saved wrestling.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2011)

ADR failed the RR and now the money in the bank, weirdest way to bury someone.

I'm okay with Punk getting the belt but why bury ADR...=/ he better didn't show up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> great matches no doubt.. but not "classic"
> 
> for instance, between those and tonight's match.. the difference was like between the skies and the earth..
> 
> its his best match yet.. .


 Lol no it really isnt, This match was good, and considerign the amount of times i saw punk botch cena actually out preformed him, but this didn't come close to any of the Cena/HBK matches

The energy was amazing no doubt, but when that fades away and this is weighed and messed it wont be his best

it is a classic thogh because of Punk winning


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Carlito was the fucking shit, i hate wwe for losing a great talent like him


 WWE ruined him and then dumped him. CM Punk is right, WWE doesn't know how to value real talent..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if Punk will tell us a story tomorrow...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Line of the night still goes to Big Show. 

"AH FUCK!"


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonight>Hulk Slamming Andre


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Carlito was the fucking shit, i hate wwe for losing a great talent like him



i was disheartening by Carlito's burial as well, but we've herd form a ton of sources, he was arrogant and Lazy , he actually complained about getting a face push


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Oh shut up



and when he goes back to his crappy style of wrestling when he gets back from being fired you will say what?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

Its time for an ROH stable


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> and when he goes back to his crappy style of wrestling when he gets back from being fired you will say what?



"Ah shut up."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree its time for an ROH Stable and they need to bring Tyler Black up RIGHT NOWW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol no it really isnt, This match was good, and considerign the amount of times i saw punk botch cena actually out preformed him, but this didn't come close to any of the Cena/HBK matches


botch came from both.. but it didn't hinder the match.. not even in the slightest..

meh.. to each his own.. i personally prefer this to Cena/HBK.. it had much more hype and feel to it..



> The energy was amazing no doubt, but when that fades away and this is weighed and messed it wont be his best



dude, energy is part of the match's performance.. why is that hogan/warrior, austin/rock, hbk/taker, rock/hogan are regarded very highly.. its because of the feel/energy/hype.. its part of it.. 



> it is a classic thogh because of Punk winning



to me.. even if punk lost.. this would still be a classic.. i dunno about you.. but when i watch this again in 3-4 years.. i will sit back and enjoy it just as much.. 

feel/hype > choreographed moves 

thats why we enjoy pro wrestling more than the real wrestling...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No Cena still can't wrestle he still looked like he was no selling.



ortondisappointed.png


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> and when he goes back to his crappy style of wrestling when he gets back from being fired you will say what?



What GoG said


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Tonight>Hulk Slamming Andre



i dunno about that.. but its pretty close


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk withstood a double Vince Screwjob.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

This ppv took like 25 shits on Wrestlemania, btw.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

I NEED A REPLAY STREAM PLEASE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

btw, mark henry and big show was a very good big men match.. and mark henry winning cleanly just made it better..


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 17, 2011)

this is the best story that could have happened omg


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> botch came from both.. but it didn't hinder the match.. not even in the slightest..


i agree just had to point out that fact




> dude, energy is part of the match's performance.. why is that hogan/warrior, austin/rock, hbk/taker, rock/hogan are regarded very highly.. its because of the feel/energy/hype.. its part of it..


Hogan/warrior and Rock/Hogan are considered to be all hype


> to me.. even if punk lost.. this would still be a classic.. i dunno about you.. but when i watch this again in 3-4 years.. i will sit back and enjoy it just as much..
> 
> feel/hype > choreographed moves
> 
> thats why we enjoy pro wrestling more than the real wrestling...


your basically saying that it would of been an amazing match had they gone out there and sucked


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

"perfect set up, punk leaves, wwe unveils new championship belt, punk comes back before mania and says he never lost the belt and feuds with whoever is the champ at the time" 

i like this comment


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2011)

From Paul Heyman:



			
				Paul Heyman said:
			
		

> It's been 20 days since @CMPunk turned the wrestling world and WWE Universe completely upside down w/ his performance. It's not what @CMPunk said, it's the realism with which his promo was delivered. HE felt it. So did millions of fans, too. @CMPunk is not the voice of the voiceless, he's the voice of today's generation! @CMPunk is cool and bad ass, yet he's a man of principle. He translates to grownups and kids alike. I'M A @CMPunk GUY!



You tell em Heyman.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

*Replays:*
stream!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

DIBS On this gif coming ASAP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i agree just had to point out that fact


oh okay..



> Hogan/warrior and Rock/Hogan are considered to be all hype


hype made the match.. but they still did okay in ring.. they weren't sting/hogan level.. so those matches were "classics"



> your basically saying that it would of been an amazing match had they gone out there and sucked



but the fact is they didn't.. my point is to consider all elements.. no cena match made me act like a justin beiber fan girl like this.. i have to say, cena save was the best moment i ever saw to this day.. he was like "fuck that shit" hero type of an shounen manga or comic book..


along with the hype, great in ring match, and other stuff.. this was a classic.. beats hbk/taker if you ask me(both of them).. 

way to go men.. i bow down to both of ya..


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

Twitter blew the fuck up btw
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSromkE_DJc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 17, 2011)

Best PPV in a long time guys. That was worth $54.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> From Paul Heyman:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell em Heyman.



one thing heyman excels at.. is that he knows talent when he sees it..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Ah shut up."





Shirker said:


> ortondisappointed.png





Darth Sidious said:


> What GoG said



...Oh you can all go to hell.smh


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

This occasion calls for me to be a little mark and have a set of my current favorite wrestler.

Who expected Punk to survive not one but two screwjobs at once?


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2011)

I always knew the nexus theme song was rape

stream!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> This occasion calls for me to be a little mark and have a set of my current favorite wrestler.
> 
> Who expected Punk to survive not one but two screwjobs at once?



John Cena not only carried CM Punk, he saved CM Punk. 

THANK YOU BASED JOHN CENA


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2011)

WWE raped Twitter lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Twitter is on FIRE right now!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess it wasn't an official cash in, but that fool got owned


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Khris said:


> but the fact is they didn't.. my point is to consider all elements.. no cena match made me act like a justin beiber fan girl like this.. i have to say, cena save was the best moment i ever saw to this day.. he was like "fuck that shit" hero type of an shounen manga or comic book..


 hes always been like that its why i like him at least




> along with the hype, great in ring match, and other stuff.. this was a classic.. beats hbk/taker if you ask me(both of them)..


Maybe the first one, but the second? no way


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Who expected Punk to survive not one but two screwjobs at once?



Little to noone.

Has Vince ever suffered such a humiliating loss?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Cena not only carried CM Punk, he saved CM Punk.
> 
> THANK YOU BASED JOHN CENA



Of course he did....of course did. And of course....I am lying when I say I agree with you. Cena still no sold.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

As well as Punk and Cena, the rest of the show was incredible. This was money well spent right here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Cena not only carried CM Punk, he saved CM Punk.
> 
> THANK YOU BASED JOHN CENA



I think they were about even in the who was carrying who scenario in their match tonight.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

My balls are legitlimently sweating right now...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Of course he did....of course did. And of course....I am lying when I say I agree with you. Cena still no sold.



Ah shut up.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonderful idea for my next set... Now time to find stock


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Little to noone.
> 
> Has Vince ever suffered such a humiliating loss?



yes....many...many times


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now I am going to tell you(ME) and Jove the same thing...do not be fooled by just a few good displays of some actual good entertainment. You should not reward them until they are consistent with it for a couple of months at the least.



WHAT WAS THAT? Do you regret not seeing it on your bigscreen? :<


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Of course he did....of course did. And of course....I am lying when I say I agree with you. Cena still no sold.


So did Punk. Hell, Punk botched like 4 times tonight, to boot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> As well as Punk and Cena, the rest of the show was incredible. This was money well spent right here.



If I paid I would have probably agreed.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ah shut up.



No....you


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> yes....many...many times



Don't see it as big as this.
For now:
The WWE Title is gone.
Punk is gone.
Cena fired.
Cena turned on him.
2 Screwjobs failed.

Most of all the last point.

But oh well.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2011)

One thing I respect about Vince is that he's not at all afraid to humiliate himself. He's a great businessman, and therefore an asshole, but the thing is, he's aware of himself and he uses that to his advantage to become the perfect bad guy.

But this... man... I'm really interested on how they're gonna play this tomorrow.


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Colt Cabana


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Little to noone.
> 
> Has Vince ever suffered such a humiliating loss?


The guy got his head shoved up Big Show's bare ass. I'd say that's a quite bit more embarrassing than tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Just gotta say...that GTS to STF to Anaconda Vice sequence was boner-inducing.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

i regret not watching it, my buddy didn't even know it was on.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just gotta say...that GTS to STF to Anaconda Vice sequence was boner-inducing.


Definitely. Funny thing though: Cena out-worked Punk tonight. That's fuckin' HILARIOUS! :rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

BTW...who won the betting pool?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2011)

After Money in the Bank went off the air, Vince McMahon stood in the ring shocked over CM Punk leaving the arena with the WWE Championship before eventually walking off. He stopped to wait on John Laurinaitis, who was clocked in the face earlier by John Cena as he stormed ringside to attempt a "Montreal-esque Chicago Screwjob." Officials helped Laurinaitis to the back but McMahon laid him out with a right hand and walked off.
------------------


Am I crazy to say that, that ending wasn't scripted?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Am I crazy to say that, that ending wasn't scripted?



*MARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is Chavo still talking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> After Money in the Bank went off the air, Vince McMahon stood in the ring shocked over CM Punk leaving the arena with the WWE Championship before eventually walking off. He stopped to wait on John Laurinaitis, who was clocked in the face earlier by John Cena as he stormed ringside to attempt a "Montreal-esque Chicago Screwjob." Officials helped Laurinaitis to the back but McMahon laid him out with a right hand and walked off.
> ------------------
> 
> 
> *Am I crazy to say that, that ending wasn't scripted?*



Yes you are crazy to think so.


----------



## Dash (Jul 17, 2011)

Best PPV I have seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Why is Chavo still talking.



he'll never be eddie,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Why is Chavo still talking.



Chavo madder than a Miami Heat fan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Why is Chavo still talking.


He said some more stupid shit?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 17, 2011)

Just to remind you guys, we might be getting a new WWE belt very soon.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

I was gunna order that PPV till I saw the price...

gunna go check the results right now!!!!


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2011)

i knew Daniel Bryan would win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor CM Punk...he's stuck with the spinner belt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Don't see it as big as this.
> For now:
> The WWE Title is gone.
> Punk is gone.
> ...


Austin once became CEO of the company, that is a bigger defeat to me


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

And now we wait and see what happens next and what Vince will do.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He said some more stupid shit?



He's saying that Cena put on a good show, but he still sucks cuz he should put on that kinda performance every night due to his paycheck.

Basically, he sounds like The Rock, 'cept his inane comments aren't scripted


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Just to remind you guys, we might be getting a new WWE belt very soon.





Bring this belt back


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Poor CM Punk...he's stuck with the spinner belt.



I hope they show footage of him driving by a river and chucking it out the window.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chavo madder than a Miami Heat fan.


Wow, I just went to his Twitter page and the dude's backpedaling more than Wade and LeQuit after they mocked Dirk.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> he'll never be eddie,



Not even close.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chavo madder than a Miami Heat fan.







Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He said some more stupid shit?



Yeah, he's still posting on Twitter.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the best belt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Best belt. pek


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

KILL IT WITH FIRE

Isnt that the Jeff Hardy Belt?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best belt. pek


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best belt. pek



Hardy approved


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

this needs to be the only belt.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2011)

What is Chavo talking about? is he drunk? Too high? 

He needs to go eat some damn guerrero burgers or something.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He's saying that Cena put on a good show, but he still sucks cuz he should put on that kinda performance every night due to his paycheck.
> 
> Basically, he sounds like The Rock, 'cept his inane comments aren't scripted



Lol every blue moon cena gives a good match...you people always overreact and call him godly....calm down and look at the rest of his matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> This is the best belt



Nope, this is.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I have literally +rep everybody in here lol


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

it's been fun, night all. 

PUNK IS LORD 7/17/2011


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lol every blue moon cena gives a good match...you people always overreact and call him godly....calm down and look at the rest of his matches.




"I just carried C.M. Punk to the best match of his career. Got a problem, internet?"


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Raw better not disappoint


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Best Championship Title


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2011)

People's expectations might make Raw fail.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

When you have expectations, you usually get disappointed.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Best Championship Title


Exactly


Brandon Heat said:


> People's expectations might make Raw fail.



Dont jinx it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

With best wrestler in the world, John Cena fired...what will RAW do now?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

THIS IS THE BEST CHAMPIONSHIP BELT



Oh Wait.........nah.......its right


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> When you have expectations, you usually get disappointed.



Everyone should have super low expectation so when you see a shit show it'll be a decent show & a decent show makes an awesome show.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

He has become one with the belt, literally....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "I just carried C.M. Punk to the best match of his career. Got a problem, internet?"



Yeah of course he did Shadow...definitely not the other way around. Punk carried the whole damn rivalry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "I just carried C.M. Punk to the best match of his career. Got a problem, internet?"


lol



Shadow said:


> THIS IS THE BEST CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Wait.........nah.......its right


 I like that belt. 

and I know you guys are jelly of my set.


----------



## Darc (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I think I have literally +rep everybody in here lol


O rly? 

This belt or the Eagle belt would be cool.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol
> 
> I like that belt.
> 
> and I know you guys are jelly of my set.



DAT SET


get me one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Malv your set is full of lol.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

Great night.


----------



## Dash (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought Punk did most of the carrying (as he usually does with just about anyone) but Cena was very solid tonight too.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

of course


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Everyone should have super low expectation so when you see a shit show it'll be a decent show & a decent show makes an awesome show.


You should try not having any expectations at all. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah of course he did Shadow...definitely not the other way around. Punk carried the whole damn rivalry.


:rofl @ the backpedal being in full effect. Oh the sweet, sweet tears of butthurt from internet fans that are pissed that the devil called Cena out-worked their precious golden boy in his biggest match ever. It's like delicious nectar to my taste buds.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Still the best belt yet.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You should try not having any expectations at all.



Oh SHi- 
Even better!


Buying DVD when it's coming out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Malv your set is full of lol.


 lol I know.



Legend said:


> DAT SET
> 
> 
> get me one


 I wish.. I went to Aeon's Thread gif shop.. Thanks to him I have this set. lol . I gave him the link of the video tho. hmm


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

where did you get the vid

the stream?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl @ the backpedal being in full effect. Oh the sweet, sweet tears of butthurt from internet fans that are pissed that the devil called Cena out-worked their precious golden boy in his biggest match ever. It's like delicious nectar to my taste buds.



yeah of course WWE mark...try and enjoy the one rare nights you actually think cena carried someone. Your denial in the actual situation is hilarious in my eyes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena did more moves, outworked, and botched less than Punk all night long. 

WHY CAN'T THE INTERNET CONTAIN ALL THIS BUTTHURT


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> where did you get the vid
> 
> the stream?



Yeah from here:stream! 

I linked Aeon to the last part of Dailymotion Videos.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

New Title


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl @ the backpedal being in full effect. Oh the sweet, sweet tears of butthurt from internet fans that are pissed that the devil called Cena out-worked their precious golden boy in his biggest match ever. It's like delicious nectar to my taste buds.



This must be the first time I agree with you, I mark for Punk but Cena was the better man on dat ring tonight, disappointing because Punk can do better.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena did more moves, outworked, and botched less than Punk all night long.
> 
> WHY CAN'T THE INTERNET CONTAIN ALL THIS BUTTHURT



Cuz Punk can do no wrong, and Cena can't wrestle. get with the program, man.

Punk botching left and right? Ignore it. It's cuz Cena wasn't on point. Cena's general in-ring ability being on shackles due to his position in the company? Ignore that s--t, he's a fruity pebble.

Wrestling fandom: you're doing it wrong, Ghost.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

@TheRock
Dwayne Johnson 
Congratulations to new WWE Champion @CMPunk. Gonna be a helluva run for you. I hope our paths cross.


>.<


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2011)

Apparently, Cena is a certified wrestler now


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena did more moves, outworked, and botched less than Punk all night long.
> 
> WHY CAN'T THE INTERNET CONTAIN ALL THIS BUTTHURT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena did more moves, outworked, and botched less than Punk all night long.
> 
> WHY CAN'T THE INTERNET CONTAIN ALL THIS BUTTHURT



lol I give Cena his props...still no sold. I see no WWE supporter disputing my claim. Just calling me butthurt for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 18, 2011)

All the talk of belts,


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

I mean Cena did good this match but he hardly carried the match
If I had to critique either of them I would say Punk made more mistakes but he still managed to work around them while Cena just couldn't and sort of took away from the flow of the match.

Anyway CM Punk is the WWE champ no worries


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yeah of course WWE mark...try and enjoy the one rare nights you actually think cena carried someone. Your denial in the actual situation is hilarious in my eyes.




Biggest night of Punk's career and he got out-worked by the guy people said "can't wrestle". Oh the irony is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELICIOUS!



VastoLorDae said:


> lol I give Cena his props...still no sold. I see no WWE supporter disputing my claim. Just calling me butthurt for pointing out the obvious.


Yeah, vaguely saying Cena no-sold while ignoring that Punk did the same and calling it some great claim is *really* working right now, eh? :rofl


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

You know all this Cena love and you would think he won the match..................Oh wait........wait........wait........wait............


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, suck-ups on Twitter talking about that Chavo's "never had a bad match" to speak up for him is priceless. This almost makes me wanna join Twitter just to troll the hell out of those morons.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk no-sold all the damage he took to get up, GTS Cena, kick ADR in the face and then quickly run away.

CM Punk is a no-seller.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Biggest night of Punk's career and he got out-worked by the guy people said "can't wrestle". Oh the irony is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELICIOUS!



 Tell me shadow....shadow replication does he always deliver matches like this?


----------



## Dash (Jul 18, 2011)

I just hope Daniel Bryan isn't the first MITB winner to lose when he cashes in.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You know all this Cena love and you would think he won the match..................Oh wait........wait........wait........wait............


I said right when all the hub-bub came out about Punk's last night that Cena was jobbing to him at the PPV.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Will someone tell Chavo that Twitter did not replace blogs? 

I was not expecting to come home to 40 pages. Looks like the thread will spill over pretty soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Better carry job: Cena for Punk or Hogan for the Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tell me shadow....shadow replication does he always deliver matches like this?


Does Punk? Did HBK? Does Taker? Does HHH? Did Eddy? Did Austin? Did Flair?

Nobody delivers great matches every time out and you'd be a fucking moron to expect them to do so. You can try and spin this around, but it won't work.


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I think I have literally +rep everybody in here lol


 i didnt get a rep


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk no-sold all the damage he took to get up, GTS Cena, kick ADR in the face and then quickly run away.
> 
> CM Punk is a no-seller.



Yes CM Punk got the belt at the expense of becoming Cena, lets now hate the friend Punk that can barely wrestle,damn  spot monkey.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Several Wrestlers Comment on CM Punk and John Cena’s MITB Match*

*Kevin Nash:* “MITB better than any mma ppv I’ve watched. Punk continues to gain my respect and Jay is the F**KIN man,WWE at it’s best”
*Mick Foley:* “I don’t think I’ve ever been jealous of a wrestler’s character before. Money, yes, character, no. @cmpunk has changed that. Damn. Damn!”
*Steve Austin:* “@CMPunk and @JohnCena had a big time pro wrestling match. I loved it. And I loved the finish. Congrats to both guys. Great stuff.”
“WOW!!! What a Tremendous reception for @CMPunk! That was a 10 out of 10. Hell Yeah!”
*Trish Stratus:* “What’s so wrong w/ leaving the company as champion, right @wweuniverse? Hehe! Great match-the ‘to be continued’ is what’s got me #mustseetv”
*Sean Waltman:* “That was f**king unbelievable. Glad I decided on a later flight in order to see that. Hats off to both guys and to WWE for doing it right. Now I can get on my flight a happy man. Thanks @CMPunk and @JohnCena . Thanks to Chicago for making that so electric. Best bldg in world.”
*Seth Rollins:* “We’re still a wrestling company and that was how professional wrestling is done.”
*Joey Styles:* “I can’t believe this. Our WWE Champion doesn’t work for WWE and John Cena is or will be fired. OMG! Holy Crap!”
*Chavo Guerrero:* “Some of u are asking me to eat my words. I’ll give credit where credit is due. Cena & Punk DELIVERED! But why should we be wondering if Cena Will show up? He is the highest paid wrestler in the industry & the backbone of the WWE… He should deliver EVERY night! No question! We Never said this about Taker or Michaels.U knew they would deliver every time they stepped foot in the ring.There was never a lazy Accusation with those 2. So what u should be saying is.. It’s about time Cena gave the fans there moneys worth! I’m very happy for Punk… If he’s resigning or not, he deserves it.Nobody has lot a fire in the WWE like that since Austin and I guarantee Cena makes 3-4 times if not More than Punk. If u make that much, u should deliver every night, no if, ands, or buts! But that’s just me, weather I was making Mysterio Quit or putting over a little person, I gave it my all every night.Not for the money but cuz I have pride in my work and I respect this biz&The fans cuz they are what matters. There’s always some1 seeing u for the first time & for the last time every night! That’s how every Wrestler should view this biz. Nit as a stepping stone to Hollywood but as way to deliver to the ppl who pay there hard earned money to Watch them every night!!! Viva La Raza mother f’rs!  just playing.. Dint hate!”


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Better carry job: Cena for Punk or Hogan for the Ultimate Warrior?



yeah no one is going to pick the fresher one on their minds...


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah from here:Link removed
> 
> I linked Aeon to the last part of Dailymotion Videos.



I posted it first


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk no-sold all the damage he took to get up, GTS Cena, kick ADR in the face and then quickly run away.
> 
> CM Punk is a no-seller.



You have to admit, thought. Seeing him "Super-Punk" out of that 2nd STFU was awesome


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

I definitely love Ghost ShadowReplication and every other Cena fan here trying to troll us when the CM Punk supporters on this thread could care less.  Especially considering  Punk won and we are happy.

and you're calling US butthurt?  Yeah Ok.........



urca said:


> i didnt get a rep



I gave out too much rep for the day already   That's what I meant by I literally gave out too much rep.  Sorry next time


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Trolling? It's telling it how it is.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I definitely love Ghost ShadowReplication and every other Cena fan here trying to troll us when the CM Punk supporters on this thread could care less.  Especially considering  Punk won and we are happy.
> 
> and you're calling US butthurt?  Yeah Ok.........



If you're a mark for both like me it's all good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I posted it first


 yeah I stole the link from you.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I definitely love Ghost ShadowReplication and every other Cena fan here trying to troll us when the CM Punk supporters on this thread could care less.  Especially considering  Punk won and we are happy.
> 
> and you're calling US butthurt?  Yeah Ok.........



If we're so happy, there's no point bringing up Cena's wrasslin' abilities (or lack thereof), especially since, in the long run, his general in-ring mediocrity is more of a result of booking around keeping the money-maker safe than any fault of his own.

...so yea, I think the Punk-er of us are a bit butthurt about Punk's performance, which was less than perfect through _all_ fault of his own.

Anyway, I don't see how any of this matters. They both no-sold, they both botched, yet they both put on a fantastic match.


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I definitely love Ghost ShadowReplication and every other Cena fan here trying to troll us when the CM Punk supporters on this thread could care less. Especially considering Punk won and we are happy.
> 
> and you're calling US butthurt? Yeah Ok.........
> 
> ...


 
its allright,heres a rep for you .
Edit: Whats with the 'cena did better' and 'punk did better' issue?
just enjoy the PPV Damnit,we havent seen something like this in a while.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> This is the best belt



most Generic belt you mean


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Stone Cold seems like a really laid back guy, lol.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

im an atheist but I believe in CM Punk


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Several Wrestlers Comment on CM Punk and John Cena?s MITB Match*
> 
> *Kevin Nash:* ?MITB better than any mma ppv I?ve watched. Punk continues to gain my respect and Jay is the F**KIN man,WWE at it?s best?
> *Mick Foley:* ?I don?t think I?ve ever been jealous of a wrestler?s character before. Money, yes, character, no. @cmpunk has changed that. Damn. Damn!?
> ...



Dose twitter have some magical power to make Every one sound like there 13 years old?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow is so mad.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

As for best title.



Dat Toronto swag 

The Intercontinental belt was cool too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk should get a title belt with his face on it. Jeff Hardy got one and it was the best decision he ever made.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSS GOT MY CM PUNK SET COMPLETE


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk shouldn't associate himself with that druggie.


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

any news about cara's Injury???


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Dose twitter have some magical power to make Every one sound like there 13 years old?


Seems like it. .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

urca said:


> any news about cara's Injury???



Sheamus powerbombed the soul of out his body.

They hope to find it eventually.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

urca said:


> any news about cara's Injury???


Other than some bruises, he'll probably be fine.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince McMahon has the best reactions to random shit happening.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus powerbombed the soul of out his body.
> 
> They hope to find it eventually.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus powerbombed the soul of out his body.
> 
> They hope to find it eventually.



So _that's_ what that shaking was all about


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Biggest no-seller of the night was the Spanish announcer's table, btw. It took two RKOs and didn't budge.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah, biggest one was Cena no-selling the Chicago Screwjob. The guy knows no boundaries.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn you, Ghost! You're gonna make me wake my roommate up with all this laughing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nah, biggest one was Cena no-selling the Chicago Screwjob. The guy knows no boundaries.



And then CM Punk no-sold Cena's Superman comeback. It was like watching an Undertaker vs Kane match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.



........


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

urca said:


> any news about cara's Injury???


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Other than some bruises, he'll probably be fine.


the guy was shaking at the ground after that,they had to take him away from the match.
hope he's okay,gotta respect what the SD Roster did at the match .
Edit :
i see..o_O'...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going to copyright "Sin Cara" now.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And then CM Punk no-sold Cena's Superman comeback. It was like watching an Undertaker vs Kane match.



 **


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> What do you guys think?


Think of what?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

nevermind, how long will cena be "fired" for?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't be the only one who notice a piece of Sin Cara's skin on the ladder...




Legend said:


> nevermind, how long will cena be "fired" for?


6 months
He had some injuries for awhile now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh god WWE's facebook page

I'm raging and laughing at the same time


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> 6 months
> He had some injuries for awhile now.


Thats possible


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

The Predictions winner is Nemesis. 

He predicted 5 out of 6 matches correctly, 3 out of 4 methods of victory, 1 out of 2 end-of-the-night Champions, and was the closest time prediction in one match. 

Nemesis, name your prize, either a sparkly name, a 150x200 avatar, or a custom title. Any one of those for a month.

I scored this simplistically. Each possible correct prediction was one point. Thus, the total possible amount of points was 19 (6 correct match predictions, 4 correct methods of victory, 1 correct answer for the ref bump question, 2 correct end-of-the-night Champion predictions, and 6 winning time-of-match predictions).

*Final Scores*

1. Nemesis - 10 Points

2. The Gr8 Destroyer - 9 Points
__Ghost of Gashir - 9 Points
__Sarun Uchiha - 9 Points

5. Khris - 8 Points
__Totitos - 8 Points
__Lucifer Morningstar - 8 Points
__Brandon Heat - 8 Points

9. Death Note - 7 Points
__Violent By Design - 7 Points

11. Jove - 5 Points

12. Cash - 3 Points


*The Times*

Smackdown MITB -  Official Time: 24:29. Winning Prediction: The Gr8 Destroyer, with 24:05.

Kelly Kelly v. Brie Bella -  Official Time: 4:44 Winning Prediction: Khris, with 4:48.

The Big Show v. Mark Henry: Official Time: 5:56. Winning Predictions: Nemesis and Super Mike, with 7:00.

Raw MITB -  Official Time: 15:41. Winning Prediction: Sarun Uchiha, with 17:49

Christian v. Randy Orton - Official Time: 12:21. Winning Prediction: Super Mike, with 15:00.

C.M. Punk v. John Cena: Official Time: 33:37. Winning Prediction: Brandon Heat, with 33:00.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

When did we have this?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Jove trolling....or Legend forgetful....yeah Legend forgetful...or just was not here.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i would have won


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> When did we have this?



Around noontime, Raiden said we should have a prize for the predictions people were making, so I made up a contest in the spot. I'll make the game more complicated next time.

Khris being 4 seconds off the Divas match is commendable.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Do it again for summerslam


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

I had three choices in my head for bonus question 1:

How many Ref Bumps?
How many finishers will get a 2 count?
How many stretcher jobs?

And I went with the one that didn't even come close to happening. 


Retroactive questions:

What percentage of Punk v. Cena will be rest holds?
How many pounds of force per square inch can the Spanish Announcer Table withstand?
Will Punk ask the ref what time it is, on camera, before the match?
How far will Trips go to protect Sin Cara?
Will Mark Henry's beard look amazing? In HD, how many out-of-place fibers can you detect?
Will Rey finally give up?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

Did CM Punk have an official WWE Facebook page?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 18, 2011)

IWC will be the IWC even with this great PPV I guess. Only after reading the posts in this thread did I think of who outworked who, who carried who, who over sold, no sold or didn't get their spots right. Those matches were good enough to totally ignore that shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> This is the best belt



Damn right, mein square


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 18, 2011)

no-one thinks this was the best belt?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> no-one thinks this was the best belt?



One or two person did
Imo it's second best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

keep posting, while staying on topic, we need a new thread before Raw starts!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

So the Kings of Wrestling might sign with the WWE

Claudio is set but would they push  Hero?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

SEScoops has confirmed with several sources backstage during the CM Punk vs John Cena main event tonight that the locker room did not know the finish of the match, but according to one wrestler backstage “it was a total sellout at the monitor!”

We were told, “Even the producers (formerly agents) were sitting on the edge of their seats, which is why Vince McMahon only had John Laurinaitis go out to the ring with him. He didn’t want anyone else to know the finish of the match.”

According to another source, Alberto Del Rio was briefed personally by Vince once Punk and Cena were already in the ring.

_____________________________________

Although WWE has billed Money in the Bank as CM Punk’s final appearance for the organization, he is among those advertised for tomorrow’s Monday Night Raw in Green Bay, Wisconsin


He is not advertised for shows after Monday.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

The Gilded Eagle is _the_ belt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting...very very interesting...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Attitude Era belt is the best

That's what a world title should look like


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

I've always been fond of this belt, as well. This is probably in my top 3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

holy shit

and those look like Coronas hidden in the bottom drawer


----------



## Casanova (Jul 18, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousands words.

:rofl


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk >  

Best wrestler in the gig today, in promo, mic skills and overall best show in town  
@least until Jericho returns and teams up with him to create the "Mega Smex Connection" (or MSC for shirt)


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

That friend


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, the winged eagle is the best title belt - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gha3N4qxyYI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

But the best belt overall is one used by the greatest of all time - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2zbZ9QOJPk[/YOUTUBE]
Used by HBK back in the days on rare times


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

So I'm trollin' arounnd Youtube, searching for some clips from MitB some people might've posted and came across Sin Cara bump. According to one of the commenters, this little gem was on Mistico's wikipedia page for a short time:

"At the Money in the Bank Pay Per View, Sin Cara was in the Smackdown! Money in the Bank Ladder match. He was unsuccessful, as he was brutally killed by Sheamus after being powerbombed through a ladder"

It's since been taken down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2011)

History Repeats 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]thlOVFMISEI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CuQmKcVeP2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't mean to brag but...


I'll be honest guys...
I didn't sleep


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2011)

German WWE site has a kid freaking out over it.

Cena Avatar:
"That was the most fucked up PPV of 2011!!!"



> I'll be honest guys...
> I didn't sleep



Same.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Stone Cold seems like a really laid back guy, lol.


He's a trip on twitter.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

If you didn't buy the PPV, buy the replay...fuck it, buy the replay anyways,bBuy the DVD too! You have to because I'm hoping MITB have a good buyrate because what we just saw tonight, it's signaling to me that WWE could possibly going into a new era. But the numbers have to be there, if you're so hyped up & amped up to say this is the best thing that you seen in the last 10 years, the best match, the best storyline in recent memory. You gotta support it, if you want WWE to make changes, if you want to see stuff like this more on the regular on WWE. You have to support, I really hope that MITB gets a great buyrates because if WWE is really is trying to go into a new era, this new era is gonna be fucking awesome.

Thx Jay~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

so now that Cena and Punk are "gone" what is WWE's next big move exactly? Who is suppose to step up and be the man?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio
Skip Sheffield?
Mason Ryan?
The Miz
Alex Riley
Rey
Upper Mid Carders?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2011)

The world needs more Sheffield. Wasn't he teasing that he'll be back soon? When do you think he'll arrive?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Alberto Del Rio
> Skip Sheffield?
> Mason Ryan?
> The Miz
> ...



But you see how unappealing that is? Who is suppose to be the top face? rey? Riley? Are you kidding?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> The world needs more Sheffield. Wasn't he teasing that he'll be back soon? When do you think he'll arrive?



This was his most recent I believe
“Will be having a third surgery this Tuesday and it will be the last,” Sheffield wrote. “There are a lot of people who are far worse off and this is all happening for a good reason. I wish I was back right now and doing what I love, but things are not right and they have to be fixed. I will be 100 percent very soon and back on WWE TV and I thank all of you for your support. I have kept my head held high and I cannot thank WWE enough for their support in this time. I have worked too hard too long to just give up and while it has been difficult it has only made me a stronger better person so please be patient and I will be back I promise.”


Oh and he was last seen on crutches



VastoLorDae said:


> But you see how unappealing that is? Who is suppose to be the top face? rey? Riley? Are you kidding?



Zack Ryder 

You happy? >.<


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

To be honest....never got in to the whole Zach Ryder hype.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> To be honest....never got in to the whole Zach Ryder hype.



WELL!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> @TheRock
> Dwayne Johnson
> Congratulations to new WWE Champion @CMPunk. Gonna be a helluva run for you. I hope our paths cross.
> 
> ...



Cm Punk vs the rock at wrestlemania. 

Cena who?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Cm Punk vs the rock at wrestlemania.
> 
> *Cena who*?



John. John cena. You know, the one who "used to" work at the wwe?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

soon to be the guy working for smackdown


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

The next guy:


[YOUTUBE]gK5kE1aJ480[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

John Morrison the next....guy....:rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lmao. lol CM Punk. is so much lulz. lol


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

*
STAMFORD, Conn. – In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde (Sin Cara) for 30 days for his first violation of the company’s policy.*

LOL Sin Cara suspended 30 days! 

Didn't I said before? the HHH curse!, first he tried to bury the most hot thing on these days CM Punk, next he gives dat fucking worthless clown of Sheamus 2 reigns, brings Karmha that get pregnant put Sin Cara without some months to wrestle FCW in order to adapt to WWE style making him a botch machine....and now this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess Haitch has been giving him a little TOO many pointers.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

damn that sucks


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

He got suspended for taking that nasty bump?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

taking a banned substance


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2011)

PG era is over, make way for the Punk era.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> He got suspended for taking that nasty bump?


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend sensei  your set  smex NOW!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

why? I don't get it. Sin Cara should get a raise instead. lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope this wont be the usual punk makes a promo gets attacked and del rio takes the title



BlueSky Rena said:


> Legend sensei  your set  smex NOW!



lets take that somewhere else


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> I hope this wont be the usual punk makes a promo gets attacked and del rio takes the title



They should let him keep the title, my man del Rio  got sacrificed in order to make him look cool, so fuck it I hope Punk keeps the  title until his hiatus are over, is time to have a new one that actually looks cool and let Cena (that sure isn't going to sell being fired) and the contender del Rio beat each other for it on summerslam.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk has to avoid Raw right? only way ADR can cash the contract if Punk is on the ring.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> CM Punk has to avoid Raw right? only way ADR can cash the contract if Punk is on the ring.


not really, the "rules" say anywhere with a ref present, so basically their version  of the 24/7 rule


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Inugami said:


> They should let him keep the title, my man del Rio  got sacrificed in order to make him look cool, so fuck it I hope Punk keeps the  title until his hiatus are over, is time to have a new one that actually looks cool and let Cena (that sure isn't going to sell being fired) and the contender del Rio beat each other for it on summerslam.



They may just vacate it


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk is not under contract.
Alberto can't cashes in!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

How about Cena's Rematch clause?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

But he's fired


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend what the hell man you stole my sig

edit:  few second differential but theme is the same.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> But he's fired


ohh yeah, I forgot lol...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

It's no one's sig, but all are free to worship the lord of wrestling


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

All will be unveiled tonight x]


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Legend what the hell man you stole my sig
> 
> edit:  few second differential but theme is the same.


Just as planned, i had to have the part where punk ran away and vince looking like a jilted ex-gf: dont goooooooo


Malvingt2 said:


> ohh yeah, I forgot lol...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

t-minus 10 and a half hours till raw...


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

A little something to kill time 
If you haven't already watched...
It's a bit late but who cares! Enjoy CM Punk talking  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me1Cy107aBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Not going to search the thread while I've been asleep, but via Punk's twitter...


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

RadishMan said:


> Not going to search the thread while I've been asleep, but via Punk's twitter...



That was like ONE page ago lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

holy shit.. just saw that 

punk's fridge is awesome 

in other what-the-fuck news..

Source: WWE.com
WWE has announced that Urive Alvirde (Sin Cara) has been suspended for 30 days for his first violation of the wellness policy.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> That was like ONE page ago lol



 I am not a God, that is Punk.

WTF Sin Cara... well how else was he jumping that high? Certainly not a trampoline, had to be the drugs.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> holy shit.. just saw that
> 
> punk's fridge is awesome
> 
> ...



This was ALSO like one page ago :>

I would assume that nasty bump is kayfabe for the 30 days


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Biggest no-seller of the night was the Spanish announcer's table, btw. It took two RKOs and didn't budge.


Mexican Japanese table confirmed.



Inugami said:


> *
> STAMFORD, Conn. ? In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde (Sin Cara) for 30 days for his first violation of the company?s policy.*
> 
> LOL Sin Cara suspended 30 days!
> ...




Somewhere, my dad is rolling in pain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Around noontime, Raiden said we should have a prize for the predictions people were making, so I made up a contest in the spot. I'll make the game more complicated next time.
> 
> Khris being 4 seconds off the Divas match is commendable.



not really.. its just that it takes me that long to shit  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And then CM Punk no-sold Cena's Superman comeback. It was like watching an Undertaker vs Kane match.



fuckin-ay.. :rofl remind me to rep ya later


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> This was ALSO like one page ago :>
> 
> I would assume that nasty bump is kayfabe for the 30 days



not gonna read all past pages.. fuck that 

can't wait for tonight.. 

streams ready


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

I want RAW to have a new intro and everything tonight


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

_''Even through the darkest days,
This fire burns always, always
This fire burns, fire burns, always
Always, always.'_


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> The Predictions winner is Nemesis.
> 
> He predicted 5 out of 6 matches correctly, 3 out of 4 methods of victory, 1 out of 2 end-of-the-night Champions, and was the closest time prediction in one match.
> 
> ...



woah i log on and see this.  Didn't realise there was a prize involved i would have made a bit more serious effort.  (Though doing this for every PPV would be awesome).

Sparkly name, avatar or custome title.  What to choose.  What does the people think


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Vince gave us an entire night.

He has to put us in our place.

It is so written.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

RAW IS PEACE!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

the raw op still has edge in it, so its only fitting that it be changed.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)

I need a gif version of Christian spitting Randy, like right now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> the raw op still has edge in it, so its only fitting that it be changed.



Ummm... no it doesn't.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

RAW WAS WAR!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

RAW IS PG!


----------



## Ceria (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ummm... no it doesn't.



ah, perhaps im thinking of the one before the draft. but i definitely remember seeing him still in a recent one.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

OOOH "Edge" I thought you guys was talking about the RAW OP being edgy


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> ah, perhaps im thinking of the one before the draft. but i definitely remember seeing him still in a recent one.


He's on the video that runs before every WWE show and hadn't been in the RAW opening since getting moved back to SD.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

The Undertaker will have a new gimmick where he steals ppl's hair


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

and then he buries them alive


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2011)

you herd it here first


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> The Undertaker will have a new gimmick where he steals ppl's hair








Coming soon. At Wrestlemania XXVIII.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

new thread in....


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Godot (Jul 18, 2011)

I just skimmed through the last 50 pages. You guys were screaming like you were 6 years old and just got a gameboy colour for christmas.

Was still a good read, though. MitB was incredible.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

9990  havent seen that since last year lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

id kinda rather have 9999 than 10,000


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

mitb was alright, ridiculously being overhyped


----------



## FearTear (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks like he's trying an impersonation of Popeye 



I laughed my ass off at this moment


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> id kinda rather have 9999 than 10,000



I won't let it get to 10,000 because any thread that reaches 10k gets automatically closed, with a new thread automatically created with Tazmo as the OP.

I don't let that happen.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I get the new thread started then Ms.Jove


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> mitb was alright, ridiculously being overhyped



Perhaps a little overhyped but just for Cm Punk marks because they booked him like a fucking god...I wouldn't be surprised if they made a Punk fanboy wrote that match it was sooooo smarky.

Still funny how Cena owned him on the wrestling department  , if Punk delivered that would be a 5 stars match.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

Punk had to handicap himself........he was wrestling John Cena.  He had to stoop to HIS level of wrestling.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Punk had to handicap himself........he was wrestling John Cena.  He had to stoop to HIS level of wrestling.



If that was happened he underestimated him too much, but cant blame him ?s actually the first time Cena looked like a champion on the ring.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

9999 woooooooooo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

And the final say goes to me. Punk carried Cena. End of story. Drawing money is only a part of a wrestler's worth and Shawn Michaels v. Kurt Angle at WM21 was better than Bret v Owen at WM 10. Good night, wrestling thread.


----------

